# [Completed] Win Your Ultimate Rig! 12 Rigs Total!



## Willanhanyard

<3 U admin









I haven't been keeping up on parts too much, but for a baseline I would say SR-X with some fast 2011's and quad Evga GTX 680 4Gb Classifieds. Then 3 1Tb Velocirapters, and 5 1Tb Colussus drives. All in that big case that is like 5 feet tall (Yeah I am a noob). Water cool it all and I am good for life


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

*CPU*
i7 3930K

*Graphics*
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7950 x2

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

*Power*
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

*RAM*
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

*Optical Drive*
None

*Case*
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

*Cooling*
Corsair h100i

Would be so sick to win this!

Grand total *$2,439.90*


----------



## H3||scr3am

in, reserved.

My Rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827340

CPU
intel 3770K
Graphics
MSi GTX 680 lightning
memoryclock: 6 GHz
coreclock: 1176 MHz
memory: 2048 MBytes
Hard Drive
Western Digital Caviar 2TB Black
Power
Silverstone strider 850W
Motherboard
ASUS Sabertooth Z77
RAM
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte
speed: 1600
size: 4 GBytes
Cooling
Corsair H100I
Case
NZXT Switch 810
Graphics
MSi GTX 680 lightning
memoryclock: 6 GHz
coreclock: 1176 MHz
memory: 2048 MBytes
Hard Drive
Samsung 840 SSD 120GB
OS
Windows 8
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: ~$2,504 (CAD) (I know I could knock it into range with some price matching, just didn't have time tonight.)

It's just the tower, with OS, I already have peripherals and monitors @ home, so I went a little overboard on GPU power....









What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## ivr56

Spoiler: My dream portable workstation for LAN, Working at friends houses or at school with the rig. Along with the 1440p ASUS IPS for at home.



http://ncix.com/products/?sku=76993&vpn=BFC%2DPRO%2D300%2DOOXKO%2DRP&manufacture=BitFenix
BitFenix Prodigy Orange ($79.99)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=77219&vpn=MZ%2D7PD256BW&manufacture=Samsung%20Memory%20%26%20Storage
(1) Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD (289.99)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=50895&vpn=WD1002FAEX&manufacture=Western%20Digital%20WD
(1) Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB (109.98)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=70540&vpn=BX80637I73770K&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1366
Intel Core i7 3770K (329.99)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=72289&vpn=CML32GX3M4A1600C10&manufacture=Corsair
32GB Corsair Vengence Black 32GB DDR3-1600 (154.00)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=76578&vpn=PB278Q&manufacture=ASUS
ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1400 (699.99)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=71116&vpn=P8Z77%2DI%20Deluxe&manufacture=ASUS&promoid=1360
ASUS P8Z77-I Delux M-ITX (194.99)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=73455&vpn=04G%2DP4%2D3685%2DKR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1067
EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ Limited Edition (544.99)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=58381&vpn=CMPSU%2D650TXV%20%2F%20CP%2D9020038%2DNA&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1366
Corsair TX650 (89.99)

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=77648&vpn=CW%2D9060009%2DWW&manufacture=Corsair
Corsair H100i (119.99)

Total: 2418CAD
My dream portable workstation for LAN, Working at friends houses or at school with the rig. Along with the 1440p ASUS IPS for at home.



Thanks for running this amazing contest


----------



## Deeya

Guess I'll enter as well.

Not a "complete" build, since I have other stuff lying around, but it's what's on the inside that counts right?









*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 180GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card x2

*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Here's a PC Part Picker List: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wu9j
Also here's a Rigbuilder List: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827603

*Total:* $2384.93ish depending on rebates.


----------



## Lshuman

This would be my ultimate PC!!!

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/TemporaryWishList.aspx?ChangeQty=0


----------



## Samurai707

In!

My rig is located at: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827474

Made with Rig builder, assisted by Phaedrus' PSU Calc







on current (12:26AM PST 1/8/2013) Newegg Prices.

Total cost: $2,499.96


----------



## diggiddi

Does this include Peripherals eg monitors, speakers, mouse, keyboard etc? how do use the rigbuilder for this 'scuse my ignorance

Ok My Rig is done right with Rigbuilder and is full of Eyefinity win


----------



## nismo_usaf

BOOM!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827468

UPDATED!!!

$1,649.97


----------



## nasmith2000

Awesome contest admin--seriously ! GL everyone.

(edited 6/3/13)

*Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ($273.99 @ Amazon)
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K ($349.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force ($430.01 @ Newegg)
* Cooler: Asetek 570lx 240mm (I HAVE IT)
Memory: G.Skill (2 x 8GB) (I HAVE IT)
Storage: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB (I HAVE IT)
Storage: Seagate 2TB HDD (I HAVE IT)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (I HAVE IT)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (I HAVE IT)
*Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($499.99 @ NCIX US)*
*Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 1250W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ($241.82 @ Newegg)*
Optical Drive: LG BH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer (I HAVE IT)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (I HAVE IT)
*Monitors: Crossover 27Q LED-P 27" DVI Dual S-IPS QHD 2560X1440 x 3 ($898 @ EBAY)*
Monitor: Dell U2711 60Hz 27.0" Monitor (I HAVE IT)
Keyboard: Gigabyte GK-OSMIUM (I HAVE IT)

Total approx. $2752.75

I will be delighted to cover the overage









Answer to skill question is _*155*_


----------



## xioros

Updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5001928

(Sig ARΣS rig)


----------



## ghostrider85

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839608

my dream is to build a powerful yet small PC, and i definitely need help financially to achieve that.
thanks for giving us a chance to win!

i'll upgrade my rig to micro-atx, turning my rig into a beast!
to give back to OCN, i'll be sure to give away all the parts that i'll be replacing here in OCN for free.

main parts form newegg.com

*CPU:* intel core i5 3570k - i already have
*COOLER:* noctua nh-d14 - *78.99*
*GPU:* evga gtx 780 acx - *669.99*
*GPU:* evga gtx 780 acx - *669.99*
*CASE:* silverstone sg10 - *119.99*
*PSU:* silverstone st75f-g evolution - *134.99*
*MOBO:* asus maximus v gene - *209.99*
*RAM:* crucial ballistix sport vlp 32gb - *239.99*
*SSD:* samsung 840 pro 128gb - *139.99*
*MISC:* silverstone short cable pp05 - *24.99*
*MISC:* (3x) silverstone 80mm fan fn81 - *14.97*

everything including taxes and shipping is *2,494.74*
i have free 2-day shipping with newegg.

Jf


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Reserved! This looks like it will interesting to see what other think the ultimate pc is.


----------



## mve1907

IN!!! Phenomenal Contest OP!









Here is a link to the Rigbuilder

*CPU*
FX-8350

*RAM*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB

*Optical Drive*
LG Black 14x Blu Ray

*Monitor*
Samsung S27B750V

*Motherboard*
Asus Crosshair V Formula

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB

*Cooling*
h100i

*Power*
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750

*Graphics*
Sapphire Vapour-X 7970

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

*OS*
WIndows 7 64bit

*Case*
Storm Stryker

Thanks for the opportunity! Good luck everyone

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## GfhTattoo

Rig builder

Well wife will let me keep my pc so... update my rig current to kids - water cooling my new rig







needs work on current rig for them tho.

900d $349.99+tax 6% = 370.99

Monsta 480 rad 80mm $155.45

tygon 20 feet black tubing $46.90

r9 290x = $559.99$129.99 for VID-AR290X= $689.98

12 barbs $46.10 with s&h With 8 Akasa Apache = total $158.16

GA-Z87X-UD4H $169.99

4770k $249.99 +tax6% = 263.94

840 pro 256GB $239.99 + tax =254.39

CX750 $89.99 +tax =95.39

Roccat Savu $39.99+tax 42.39 X2

add windows 8.1 119.99
Total = $2368.16
Best luck to all


----------



## WolverineM

New Updated System!!

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD4H ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Plextor M5S Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)
Video Card: XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)
Case: NZXT Phantom 630 (Matte Black) ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: Rosewill Capstone 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B3ST/BLK/G/AS DVD/CD Writer
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
Monitor: Dell U2410
Keyboard: Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard


----------



## rrims

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($103.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($324.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1023.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2432.90
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-28 14:02 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Callil

Such an incredible contest your holding here, your level of generosity is amazing! So glad I've joined this community.











Spoiler: Warning: Beast PC Within!



*CPU:*
i7-3770K
$329.99

*GPU:*
EVGA GTX 690
$1,029.99

*MOBO:*
ASUS Sabertooth Z77
$234.99

*RAM:*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4X4GB 1866MHz)
$196.48

*PSU:*
Corsair AX850
$229.99

*SSD:*
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
$289.99

*CASE:*
Fractal Design Define R4
$119.99

*OPTICAL:*
ASUS Internal 12X Blu-Ray Reader & 16X DVD Writer Combo Drive
$61.37

*TOTAL PRICE:*
$2,492.79



RigBuilder

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## gumby510

i7 3930K

EVGA X79 FTW Motherboard

Galaxy 670 4gb

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Corsair h100i

Corsair 900d









CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB

CORSAIR AX860i PSU


----------



## Kittencake

]http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=76932&promoid=1366 ($199)
AMD FX08350

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=75613&vpn=Sabertooth%20990FX%20R2.0&manufacture=ASUS(189.99)
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 ATX AM3+ 990FX/SB950 DDR3 1PCI-E16 1PCI-E1 1PCI SATA3 USB3.0 Motherboard

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=58099&vpn=F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM&manufacture=G.Skill
G.SKILL Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 CL8-8-8-24 1.5V Memory Kit (52.26)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=77219
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5IN SATA3 Mdx Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD ($289.99)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=62178&promoid=1366
Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3 3.5IN 64MB Cache Intellipower Internal Hard Disk Drive (139.99)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=70308
Thermaltake Armor Revo ATX Full Tower Case Black 4X5.25 1X3.5 6X3.5INT No PS Front USB eSATA & Audio ($174.99)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=53719&vpn=CMPSU-850AX&manufacture=Corsair
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 CMPSU-850AX 850W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply ($229.99)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=61380]http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=61380]http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=61380
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100 Extreme Performance CPU Cooler System LGA1366 2011 1156 AM2 AM3 (119.99)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=75181&promoid=1366

XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 1050MHZ 3GB 6.0GHZ GDDR5 2xDVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card (409.99)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=69305&vpn=LS27B350HS%2FZA&manufacture=Samsung&promoid=1366
Samsung S27B350H 27IN Widescreen LED LCD Monitor Black 1920x1080 2MS VGA HDMI ($249.99)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=76252&vpn=M90-MCB43109N002&manufacture=Saitek
Saitek Cyborg S.T.R.I.K.E.7 RGB Back Light V.E.N.O.M Touch Screen RGB Back Light USB Gaming Keyboard ($329.99)

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=53878[/URL
MadCatz Cyborg R.A.T. 5 5600 DPI Laser Gaming Mouse PC/MAC Compatible - Matte Black ($89.99)

Grand total $2481,15

Rig builder decided it didn't like the kitty


----------



## Sainesk

I'd probably go for something like a MiniITX monster:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832166

Intel Core i7-4770K

MSI Z87I Mini ITX

BitFenix Prodigy (probably Midnight Black)

MSI Gaming N770 TF 4GD5/OC GTX 770 4GB (More than enough for my gaming needs)

CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 600W

CORSAIR XMS3 16GB DDR3 1600 (2 x 8GB)

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 128GB SSD (OS + Software)

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 512GB SSD (Games + Other, no more HDDs yay!







)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO cooler (usually freezing here in Canada so should be sufficient for some OC in the summer/max OC during the winter, though i'm considering changing this to a Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK which should be sufficient all year round for $85).

total comes out to around $2000 I believe.

No idea if I require the game of skill if I win, but the answer is 155. Thanks for having such an awesome contest!


----------



## jellis142

(Subject To Change)

Wow does technology move fast... first I wanted a Titan, but now the list is much simpler.

_Change:_ Decided to pick up a GTX 770, so I would change my GPU selection to another one







Adding $400.

I need a more potent board. Without onboard sound, I would have to sacrifice a slot. So if I'm going to do that, might as well go all out and make the extra wiggle room. So I would grab an Asus P9X79-E WS. Might as well go all out. Would give me plenty of options for expansion, while being able to keep my 3930k. Which I am absolutely happy with. *$500*

_Change:_ Picked up an Asus USB sound card, so no need for onboard anymore!

Water cooling didn't go too well in the past, so I would move the best AIO at the time, so I'll set aside *$150* to cover most if not all of the price.

_Change:_ Apparently, the price savings would be tremendous. So to make up for that, I would go all out and grab a Dell U3014. Set me back around $1,100.

Down to the last straw I guess. What, $300? I would probably use the rest to get decent fans, a new mouse and a great mousepad. Which will always change, so that would have to be decided at a later date









So for now, lets just say it equals somewhere in the ballpark of $2000 . I'll take shipping cost into account too. Would be a wonderful upgrade, and always, thank you for being an awesome place to surf!


----------



## mikeyzelda

RigBuilder (love doing that thing): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827388
The actual rig with prices:

*Case*
Big change in the case department... i saw/touched/inspected/licked







the Cooler Master Cosmos II... and i was disappointed







... So i picked the new kid on the block:
NZXT Phantom 630 CA-PH630-M1 Matte Black Steel $179.99
*Solid State Drive*
I really need more space for all them games i got and all the upcoming ones








SAMSUNG 840 Series 2.5" 500GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) $299.99
*Video Card*
Changed to 1 card because i really don't need 2 need vs. want... i wants it








2x GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7970 GV-R797OC-3GD 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 $799.98
*Power Supply*
More than enough powah







and fully modular








CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850 $169.99
*Memory*
16GB just because








G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 2133 $129.99
*Motherboard*
Love Gigabyte stuffs








GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH $239.99
*CPU*
Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core $219.99
*Sound Card*
After much debate, I really don't need the daughter card
Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx soundcard $149.99
*CPU Cooler*
Is so BIG








Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler $80.99
*Fan Controller*
BitFenix Recon Fan Controller $39.99

removing this, adding that, FUN








I'll be changing things once in awhile (not too many changes, just till i get things just right







)

My sig rig will go to my brother









6th update/tweak Removed Cosmos II, added NZXT Phantom 630 Matte Black Steel, removed hard drive and mouse, added 2nd Gigabyte 7970

Shipping $140.48















Total: $2,466.37

I LOVES OCN








Dunno how this works or if i should do this or not but just in case: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## luffy

Thanks so much for putting on this contest.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4860548

CPU
i7-3930K
Graphics
GIGABYTE GV-N680OC-2GD GeForce GTX 680 2GB
Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200
Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79
RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB)
Power
Rosewill LIGHTNING-1300 1300W
Case
Nzxt Switch 810
$2,503.91
I love OCN.


----------



## SinX7

I'm in!

List:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827693#

CPUCORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Corsair CC800DW Obsidian 800D Black Aluminum Full Tower ATX Enthusiast Case

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W Power Supply

G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR

Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD256 256GB 2.5-inch SSD

Evga 04G-P4-2673-KR GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ w/Backplate 4GB

Asus MAXIMUS V EXTREME -LGA1155 Intel Z77 Chipset DDR3 4-Way CrossFireX&4-Way SLI SATA3&USB3.0&Thunderbolt A&V&GbE/ Extended ATX Motherboard

Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor

Total: $1,880.93

Also want those 1440p Monitor!


----------



## jrad

I7-3820 | $299.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115229

GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 x2 | $209.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144563

EVGA X79 FTW | $259.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188122

EVGA GeForce GTX780 3GB GDDR5 384bit (03G-P4-2781-KR) | $729.99
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2781-KR/dp/B00CUIVTCS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369957954&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+gtx+780

OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120G x2 | $179.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227921

CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750 | $149.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016

Corsair Sleeved Cables | $34.99
http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-series-ax850-ax750-ax650-individually-sleeved-modular-cables-red.html

Lian Li PC-9NB | $101.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112395

Total: $1966.9


----------



## nubbinator

My rig builder link and PCPartpicker link

Specs:

CPU: Intel i7-3820

Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Gene

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866

GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate 02G-P4-2685-KR

SSD: Plextor M5P 256GB

PSU: SeaSonic Platinum 660W

Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini

Cooling: XSPC Raystorm EX240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 Variant Pump, RS240, 2x XSPC Razor


----------



## lukerobi

Wow! Thanks so much for putting on this contest!!!

Link to the rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827480

*CPU*
Intel i7 3770
*RAM*
G.SKILL Trident Series 32GB
*Cooling*
Enermax ETS-T40
*Case*
AZZA Genesis 9000
*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7
*Hard Drive*
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos Deluxe 240GB
*OS*
Windows 7 Pro
*Graphics*
EVGA 04G-P4-2690-KR GeForce GTX 690
*Optical Drive*
LG DVD
*Power*
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200

*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,691.90 (USD)*


----------



## junkerde

Im in. my parts are in the rig contest build in my sig. prices included, used pc part picker.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827382


----------



## TwiggLe

Here's what I would put.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827376


----------



## Stige

Something I quickly threw together using local prices, might or might not be in budget :l

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827955

EDIT: Should easily be in budget I think


----------



## Ezygroove

Im in!









Intel CPU Core i7 3930K (C2) Sandybridge-E
Asus Rampage IV Formula X79 Motherboard
Corsair H100i Hydro
Corsair Memory Vengeance Racing Red 16GB DDR3 2400 MHz
2 x MSI 2GB GeForce GTX 680 Twin Frozr OC
Corsair CMPSU-1200AXUK Professional Series Gold AX1200 1200W Modular Power Supply
samsung 128GB 840 Pro Series Basic SSD
WD 1TB Caviar Black Performance Hard Drive 7200rpm 64MB Cache
Silverstone TJ07B-W Case

£2371


----------



## StayFrosty

It comes out to around $2500 or so, shipping might be a problem but I'll happily pay the difference and shipping!









Don't worry there's absolutely no way I won't be making a build log!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828078

*Processor:* Intel i7-4770K
*Cooling:* Corsair Hydro H110
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87 XPower
*RAM:* 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866Mhz DDR3
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
*HDD:* Seagate 3TB 7200RPM HDD
*HDD:* Seagate 3TB 7200RPM HDD
*GPU 1:* EVGA GTX 780 3GB Superclocked (Nvidia Reference Cooler)
*GPU 2:* EVGA GTX 780 3GB Superclocked (Nvidia Reference Cooler)
*Power Supply:* Corsair AX 860W 80+ Platinum PSU
*Case:* Corsair 650D

*The Question:*
(15 x 10) + 5 = 155


----------



## Norlig

2500USD would not build my dream build in Norway







, but gladely sign up for this









CPU: i7 3820
Mobo: asus X79 ROG board
Ram: 64GB (planning on RamDisk as Cache)
GPU: MSI 7970 lightning (AMD 8970 if released)
Storage: 2x SSD's in raid 0 and 2TB Hdd for storage
PSU: Asus 850i
Cooling: Asus H100i
Case: Fractal Design arc midi


----------



## Jacksonator36

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

CPU Cooler
Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler $80.99 FREE $80.99 Newegg Buy

Motherboard
Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard

Memory
Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

Storage
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card
MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)

MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)

Case
NZXT Phantom (Black/Green) ATX Full Tower Case $89.99 $10.54 $100.53 TigerDirect Buy

Power Supply
Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $198.87 FREE $198.87 Amazon Buy

Base Total: $2499.78
Shipping: $10.54
Total: $2510.32


that's my entry. here's a direct link: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ydka
thanks ocn admin


----------



## Artikbot

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825274

That's my entry.


----------



## Kedas

In!

this would be my dream build with that price range









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828072

*Board:* Asrock Z77 Extreme6/TB4 Intel Z77 SK1155
*SO:*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Oem 64Bit PT
*Cooler:* Xigmatek Dark Knight SD-1283 Night Hawk Edition
*Drive:* LG DVD+/-Rw 24x DLayer Sata Black Bulk
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K (Unlocked) 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) 8MB BOX
*Ram:* Corsair Vengeance 4x4096MB (16GB) DDR3 1600Mhz CAS9 1.5V
*PSU*: Corsair CX-600W 12cm Builder Series V2 80Plus
*SSD:* Samsung 840 SSD 2.5 SATA III 120GB
*HD:* Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB 64MB Sata III WD10EZRX
*Graphics:* Asus Ati Radeon HD7970 DirectCU II 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E
*Monitor:* Samsung LED S27A550H FullHD 2ms

So with that price range converted to €

2,500.00 USD = 1,904.95 EUR

Total cost: €1,810.30

Still saved some money for something else


----------



## Speedster159

Reserved aswell.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4836778

Can remove some stuff...









*EDIT:*Have no idea why i had a link to a Pokemon news thread... o.0

*EDIT2:* Would really love to win... Oh well.

*NEW RIG!*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5550227

Price is over $2500 but i can manage...


----------



## rocstar96

Dinnerserved.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828537

Thank you for the big guys behind this.


----------



## monopoly8

Money saver performance build that's sleek
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828234


----------



## WR6133

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828495

CPU- i7 3770K
Mobo - GA-Z77X-UD5H
GPU's - EVGA GTX670 FTW 4GB - 2 in SLi
RAM - 16GB Corsair Vengence LP
SSD - OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
Monitors - BenQ GW2450 - 3 of these
Cooling - 212 EVO
PSU - Corsair HX850
Case - HAF XB


----------



## Tom1121

in, reserved here as well


----------



## EPiiKK

*Case* - http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/CA-SW810-G1
*Mobo* - http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/Z77A-GD65
*SSD* - http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/MZ-7PD256BW
*GPU x2* - http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/N670-PE-2GD5/OC
*Monitor* - http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/9H.L9SLB.QBE
*Soundcard* - http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/XONAR-ESSENCE-ST

Total: 1978.80€ = $2568.88

I'll be happy to pay the rest!









E: I will do a new build with nvidia 700 series and haswell once they come out.


----------



## Berzalum

Edit :

since gtx 780 is out, making another change of plan.

new build on rig builder : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828489

Online Price : $2,099.95 (USD)


----------



## nbmjhk6

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828588

My dream rig consists of:

CPU: I7 3930k

CPU Cooling: Noctua NH-D14

Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV extreme x79

Gpu: dual MSI 7950 TwinFrozr

RAM: Gskill Ripjaws X 16gb (4x4gb) 2133mhz

Hard drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB

SSD: Samsung 840 series 120GB

PSU: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200w

Case: NZXT SWITCH 810 Matte Black


----------



## Penryn

Edit: Updated for relevance - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4937917


----------



## jellybeans69

Screens: 2x Dell U2713HM
Cpu: i5-3770k
Cooling: Corsair H100i
Ram: 4x4gb 2400 teamgroup
Ssd's: Intel 330 + Samsung 840 pro
Gpu's: 2x7970 ghz ed
Hdd's: 2x3tb WD Red's
Mobo: Gigabyte Sniper Z77
Keyboard: Ducky Shine II
Psu: Corsair HX850

It ammounts to more than 2500$ , but i'm slowly buying all the stuff from list anyway

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828654


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

IN









reserved.


----------



## itzhoovEr

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($216.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($124.03 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Plextor M5P Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($58.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($399.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($399.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 600T Mesh (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2456.92
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-03 12:13 EDT-0400)_


----------



## EpicPie

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4921970/version/4921972

Finally finished putting together my entry. lol

Thanks admin! <3


----------



## striderz

Cpu: Intel Core i7-3770K
Mobo: ASRock Extreme6 X79
Ram: Kingston Hyper X 8gb 1600
Gpu: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB SLI
ssd: samsung 840 256gb
Hdd: WD black 2tb
Psu: Corsair AX 860i
Case:Corsair 650D
Cpu Cooling: H100i


----------



## bryanisleet

In!

Rig Builder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828759

PCPartPicker:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wuU7


----------



## BradleyKZN

in!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828756

A little over the total I think...


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

In for a lucky chance to upgrade.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828765/version/4828767


----------



## adizz

Here's mine

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wv3Q


----------



## _Chimera

My ultimate rig !!!!!!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828750

i7 3770K + Corsair H100i
Sabertooth z77
2x GTX 680 SLI
16Gb Corsair Vengeance
128Gb SSD + 1Tb HDD
Seasonic 1000W Platinum
Corsair 650d

*Total cost:* $2375


----------



## Flameboy294

DIBS :3

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829020

Is it possible to win..if I'm in Malta? or even to ship..i wonder


----------



## OkanG

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828984

Yea buddy!!


----------



## lordhinton

Asus Rampage IV Extreme Intel X79 £380
Intel 4820K 3.70GHz (Ivybridge-E) £260
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 32GB £300
GTX770( DIFFERENT SUPPLYER) £280
Corsair Graphite 600T Midi Tower Case white £146
Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU Cooler - Black £70

all at overclockers.co.uk
[email protected] dacomputers

=£1436 ($2362)

thanks admin and good luck all









-lordhinton


----------



## Detahmaio

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828978

This might be my chance









Good luck everyone and thanks for this giveaway.


----------



## Versa

My sig rig with the chance of grabbing more parts:
A SR-X: $650
2x Xeon E5-2630: $1250
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB 1333: $330
Total: $2,230
Would replace the G.Skill for some ECC as I have a Debian Server and 2008 server up running at the same time


----------



## m0bius

OOOO!!! PICK ME!!!!

Several parts I already have!!


----------



## adridu59

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570k

*CPU cooler:* NZXT Havik 140

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3

*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 2x4GB 1600C9

*Storage:* Samsung 830 256GB

*Video Card:* Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3x

*Power Supply:* Rosewill Capstone 550W-M

*Case:* Silverstone Sugo SG09


----------



## Kanalplus

In for this awesome contest!!

Here's my dream rig!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829014

thanks!


----------



## funfortehfun

ATX Rig:
W/Microcenter Prices:
CPU: Intel i7-3770K - $229.99
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V PRO - $159.99
GPU: Sapphire HD 7970 Dual-X (X2) - $779.98
CPU Cooler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E - $82.99
Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker - $149.99
RAM: Samsung Green 30nm 2x4GB - $39.99
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB - $189.99
HDD: Western Digital WD10EZEX - $69.99
PSU: Seasonic X-Series 850W - $159.99
Monitor: Achievia/Yamakasi/Crossover - $359.99
Sound Card: Asus Xonar DGX - $39.99
Headphone: Samson SR850 - $59.99
Keyboard: DuckyChannel DK9008G2 PRO OCN Edition (Cherry MX Blue) - $90
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder - $44.99
Extra Fans: Thermalright TY-147 (X2) - $29.90








Comes to $12.44 under $2500.









This is the best straight-off new rig I can make. I could make a rig that uses some of the components in my rig, but that's just bleh. While it probably has its flaws here and there, it's a reasonable build.

Just for funzies:
Micro-ATX Rig:
CPU: Intel i7-3770K - $229.99
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene - $199.99
GPU: Asus HD 7970 DirectCU II - $489.99
CPU Cooler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E - $82.99
Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E - $99.99
RAM: Samsung Green 30nm 2x4GB - $39.99
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB mSATA - $199.99
HDD: Western Digital WD10EZEX - $69.99
PSU: Seasonic X-Series 850W - $159.99
Monitor: Achievia/Yamakasi/Crossover - $359.99
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence - $185.99
Headphone: Ultrasone PRO 750 - $225
Keyboard: DuckyChannel DK9008G2 PRO OCN Edition (Cherry MX Blue) - $90
Mouse: Logitech G500 - $59.99
Extra Fans: Thermalright TY-147 (X2) - $29.90
~$23 over $2500 - that's OK. This is a super-audiophile-gamer build, and can only run games like BF3 not at full ultra above 60FPS.

Mini-ITX Rig:
CPU: Intel i7-3770K - $229.99
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe - $184.99
GPU: EVGA GTX 690 - $999.99
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14 - $74.99
Case: Silverstone SG08 - $199.99
RAM: Samsung Green 30nm 2x4GB - $39.99
SSD: Intel 330 Series 180GB SSD - $159.99
HDD: Western Digital WD10EZEX - $69.99
PSU: (Included)
Monitor: Achievia/Yamakasi/Crossover - $359.99
Sound Card: FiiO E10 - $54.19
Headphone: somethin
Keyboard: DuckyChannel DK9008G2 PRO OCN Edition (Cherry MX Blue) - $90
Mouse: something
I'm not too good with m-ITX rigs, esp. when it comes to dual-GPU setups.


----------



## Magariz

IN!!!!!!!

The "WYUG Entry" under my sig rigs.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828228

Total cost of this rig: $2,969.90 (USD

With the exception of it having two GTX680's instead of the 7XX due to them not being out yet. It is my plan for my next rig, but have to put it on hold as I am now planning to get married and make arrangements for her to move to me. Would love to win, and of course pay the difference over $2,500 if I did! hehe









Edit : IF I win, lol, scratch the 680s. I'll reuse my 460s till the Titan cards launch hehe :-D.

Now I cant decide what I want more, so I made a second WYUG rig in my signature. lol.


----------



## King4x4

My ultimate PC will be a folding PC:

Mobo: SuperMicro 4U
CPU: 4xOpteron 6180
PSU: Corsair 700watt
Coolers: Noctua NH-12
Case: Modified Lian Li
Ram: Generic 1GB to fill up the slots

Gief now!


----------



## Mobius01

Here's mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829203


----------



## Slaughter

Here's my dream rig -> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829326


Spoiler: Dream Rig Specs



*CPU*
Intel i7 3930K
*Graphics*
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW
*Power*
Corsair AX1200i
*Motherboard*
Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79
*RAM*
G.SKILL RipjawsZ F3-19200CL9Q-16GBZMD 16GB 4X4GB DDR3 2400 CL9 240PIN Quad Channel Memory Kit
*Hard Drive*
Corsair Force Series GT 240GB



A little over budget but go big or go home!

Skill testing answer: 155

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Daredevil 720

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829179

These are just the parts I want you to buy for me in case I win. They sum up to $2500 on PCPartPicker.

If I win I'll probably sell my signature rig to buy the remaining few parts and make an awesome water loop for the new system.

Oh and I just want to say, you guys are awesome! Thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## vulpecula

Reserved for after work!


----------



## Jollyriffic

Samsung 840 256gb
liquid cooling
1,000 or higher watt psu
lexan
3 led moitors 120hz
all of that to go into this build


----------



## Shaba

*Memory*
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) - Silver - $92.99 - Newegg
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) - Silver - $92.99 - Newegg

*GPU*
EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB -$539.99 - Newegg

*PSU*
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W - $219.99 - Newegg

*Motherboard*
Asus Z77 Sabertooth - $233.99 - Amazon

*SSD*
Samsung EVO 840 - 1 TB - $539.99 - Amazon
Samsung EVO 840 - 250 GB - 179.99 - Amazon

*Soundcard*
Asus Xonar Essence - $169.99 - Amazon

*Monitor*
Dell Ultrasharp U2412M - $269.99 - Amazon
Dell Ultrasharp U2412M - $269.99 - Amazon

*Fans*
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop 1300 RPM - $22.95 - FrozenCPU
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop 1300 RPM - $22.95 - FrozenCPU
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop 1300 RPM - $22.95 - FrozenCPU
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop 1300 RPM - $22.95 - FrozenCPU
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop 1300 RPM - $22.95 - FrozenCPU

*Mouse*
Steelseries Rival Optical - $60 - Amazon/Newegg

*Optical Drive*
Asus External Blu Ray Burner - $119.99 - Newegg

*Total*
*$2450.56*

EDIT: Updated!


----------



## Tatakai All

Definitely in this one! Here's the RigBuilder link. The total also includes shipping & handling. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829404

EDIT: Updated yet again.


----------



## noobdown

speakers
Edifier S550

Head Set
Tritton Axpro Dolby Digital True 5.1

Monitor
Samsung S27B350H 27IN

Mouse
g700

Keyboard
Saitek Cyborg S.T.R.I.K.E.7 RGB Back Light V.E.N.O.M Touch Screen RGB Back Light USB Gaming Keyboard

CPU
AMD 8350

Motherboard
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7

RAM
Kingston KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX

Power
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850

Graphics
ati 7950 x 2

SSD
Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2

Sound card
Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx soundcard

Case
XCLIO A380BK Fully Black SECC

mouse
Genius GX Gila

Cooling
Swiftech H220
Antech h2o 620

If you region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Aspateer

reserved - description to come later


----------



## Aventadoor

Here's mine!

CPU: Intel i7 3770K
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula Z77
Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinium 16Gb
GPU: EVGA GTX680 FTW 4gb
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 512gb
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
Case: Corsair 900D


----------



## coachmark2

Rigbuilder Link:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3845762










3930k, GTX 680 4GB edition, Yamakazi Catleap, MSI Big Bang edition.


----------



## Bradey

in to win.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829566

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,527 (AUD)

i could use parts from my current build to decreases the cost.

thanks OC.NET


----------



## Serephucus

Here's mine:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Cooler: Corsair H100i
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Memory: 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
GPU: EVGA GTX 690
SSD: 512GB Crucial M4
PSU: Corsair 760i
Case: Bitfenix Prodigy (Black)

Total cost: $2,439.92 US

Rig's also in the RigBuilder. Link


----------



## Zero4549

There is simply no way $2500 can get anywhere close to the "Ultimate Rig". It can however make for the ultimate upgrade to a aging high end rig.

As such, I present you with the "Stygian" upgrade for my sigrig "Arcane". Details in the rigbuilder link below. I'm 100% sure the price could be brought below $2500, but I don't have time to find all the best prices at the moment - $2,709.97 based on Newegg pricing.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829440

(ultrasharp u3011, asus rampage 4 extreme, i7 3970x)

PS - If for whatever reason finding better deals becomes impossible, swapping mobos and cpu's for one step down each would put it in the target price range. Not that student pricing on the ultrasharp alone wouldn't already be enough)


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow what an amazing opportunity!
My ULTIMATE RIG - LINK

*CPU -* Intel Core i7-3770K
*Motherboard -* MSI Z77 MPOWER
*Graphics -* MSI GTX 680 Lightning
*Memory-* CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB)
*SSD-* SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW
*Cooling-* Corsair H80i
*OS-* Windows 7 Ultimate
*Keyboard-* Corsair K90
*Power Supply -* Corsair AX850i
*Case-* SilverStone FT02S
*Mouse-* Logitech G9x


----------



## Nocturin

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829740

Hope that works!


----------



## pelplouffe

1xCOOLER MASTER HAF 912
1xZALMAN MFC1 Plus-B Black 6 Channel Multi Fan Controller
1xSeagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM
1xEVGA 02G-P4-3660-KR GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB
1xASUS Z9PA-D8 ATX
8xKingston 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 ECC Registered
7xCorsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition
2xCOOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO
1xPioneer Black 15X Internal Blu-ray Burner
1xCrucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB
1xCorsair AX850

Just a bit over!

*EDIT:

Cahnge My Mind a little:*

*CASE:*
1x COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
*CPU:*
1x Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 2011 130W Quad-Core Desktop
*COOLING:*
6x COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case cooler
1x NZXT Sentry-2 5.25" Touch Screen Fan Controller
1x CORSAIR Hydro Series H60 (CWCH60) High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
*STORAGE:*
1x Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD2 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
2x Crucial M4 CT064M4SSD2BAA 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
*RAM:*
4x SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
*MOTHERBOARD:*
1x GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
*PSU:*
1x CORSAIR AX760 760W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified
*VIDEO CARD*
1x EVGA 02G-P4-3667-KR GeForce GTX 660 Ti FTW 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP
*BLURAY:*
1x Pioneer Blu-ray Burner SATA BDR-2208
*SCREEN*
3x LG Flatron E2442T-BN 24" LED LCD Monitor - 16:9 - 5 ms

*OTHER:*
1x ICY DOCK MB559TRAY-B Black Removable Tray
1x ICY DOCK MB994SP-4SB-1 4x 2.5" SSD/HD in 1x 5.25" Bay SATA Hot-Swap Backplane Cage

About 2500$ after taxes at newegg Canada.


----------



## pDimflAn

My Ultimate Rig









*Edit:*
Not sure if it's needed, but the answer is 155.


----------



## ShineGraphics

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829842

My Rig


----------



## CasperGS

*Realistically* See my rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929223


----------



## mott555

Rigbuilder link

*CPU:*
Intel Core i7 3930K

*Motherboard:*
ASUS P9X79 LE

*RAM:*
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32 GB (4 x 8 GB) 1600 MHz

*CPU Cooler:*
Corsair Hydro Series H100i

*GPU:*
EVGA Signature 2 GeForce GTX 680 2GB Superclocked

*Case:*
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl with Window

*Power Supply*
SeaSoni X Series X-850

*SSD:*
Corsair Force Series GS 240 GB

*HDD:*
Western Digital Green 2TB

*Operating System:*
Windows 8 Professional 64-bit

*Optical Drive:*
ASUS DRW-24B1ST SATA DVD Burner

*Total Price:*
$2,329.89


----------



## cam51037

Here's my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829839

It would be a great gaming, folding, and work machine. Should last for awhile as well, because of the Socket 2011, and the 680. This computer would also rip through Folding, with both the 3930k and the 680.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Stefy

In!

Here's the setup:

CPU:
Intel Core i7 3930K

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4

RAM:
Corsair Platinum 16GB

CPU Cooler:
Corsair Hydro Series H80i

GPU:
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X (x2)

Case:
NZXT Switch 810

Power Supply
NZXT Hale90 850W

SSD:
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

Total Price:
$2,370

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829866


----------



## Jaacckk

>> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4905415 <<

*Case*
Silverstone TJ07 $329

*Motherboard*
Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard

*Cpu*
Intel Core i7 3770

*Graphics Card*
Galaxy GeForce GTX 780 3GB $769

*SSD*
Samsung 840 Series 250GB $189

*HDD*
X2 Western Digital WD Black 1TB $188

*Ram*
X4 Corsair Vengeance 4gb

*Power Supply*
Corsair AX850

*Monitors*
X3 ASUS VE248H 24in Widescreen LED Monitor $585

*Total Cost*
$2060 + Shipping


----------



## jeffro37

Cpu: Intel Core i7-4770k
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H LGA 1150
Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
Ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-2133C10Q-16GSR

Case; COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Computer Case
SSD; Samaung 840 Pro (240 gb)
Hdd: WD Blue 1tb 7200rpm
Power: SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Power Supply
GPU; HIS iPower IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock H280XQMT3G2M Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
GPU: HIS iPower IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock H280XQMT3G2M Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
Mon: ASUS VX238H Black 23" 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor

That would be my gaming rig. Thank for the chance Admin!!!


----------



## Obsuniva

Reserved! Gonna be researching parts for this new beast later today!


----------



## willibj

OCN continues to be my most used website for amazing reasons such as the large percentage of good, knowledgeable people on here ... and of course contests such as this























In with this:

*Reserving the right to change and update later*
Additional finances to be used for shipping and/or local-prices.

Edited:
PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/YK9tLk
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/YK9tLk/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($184.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($174.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($129.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($129.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($137.49 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB PCS+ Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($369.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB PCS+ Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($369.99 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Source 530 ATX Full Tower Case ($89.99 @ Best Buy)
Power Supply: EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
Optical Drive: LG WH16NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($54.98 @ OutletPC)
Monitor: AOC i2367Fh 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($148.62 @ TigerDirect)
Monitor: AOC i2367Fh 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($148.62 @ TigerDirect)
Monitor: AOC q2963Pm 60Hz 29.0" Monitor ($379.99 @ Best Buy)
Case Fan: NZXT Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan ($12.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case Fan: NZXT Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan ($12.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case Fan: NZXT Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan ($12.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case Fan: NZXT Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan ($12.99 @ SuperBiiz)

Total: $2991.55
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-13 22:27 EDT-0400


----------



## gerickjohn

In, Building and Canvassing rig. =)

Edit:

*RigBuilder link (Single GTX 680)*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3846134

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AR2e
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AR2e/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AR2e/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.73 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($377.86 @ Newegg)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($46.98 @ Amazon)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($46.98 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.98 @ Outlet PC)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($529.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($529.99 @ Amazon) [*Can be removed to fit $2500 Budget*]
Sound Card: Creative Labs Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card ($97.98 @ Outlet PC)
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($244.96 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($259.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($296.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2927.41 // $2477.42 (Single-GPU)
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-01 13:21 EST-0500)


----------



## iMica

Probably wont win but, you only live once lols. Have access to microcenter









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830140

~ i7- 3930k = 499.99

~ ASUS Rampage IV Extreme = 449.99

~ Ram = 109$

~ Bitspower Ultimate compression fittings x10 = 69.99

~ Msi Oc 7970 = 340.00

~ EK full waterblock 7970 = 108.99

~ Ek Backplate = 27.99

~ EK-FC Bridge DUAL Parallel CSQ - Plexi 24.99

~Creative Sound Blaster ~ 120$

~Bitspower Crystal L-Block - 90 Degree Water Cooling Accessory x2 ~ 8$

~Bitspower G1/4 Silver Shiny Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression x 3 ~ 51$

~Nzxt Hale 1000w Psu ~ 160$

~EK-Supremacy CPU Water Block -CSQ ~ 75$

~ Tubing ~ 10$

~Mayhem dye ~ 24$

~ Misc ~ 500$

Total ?$

Using my Switch, and graphic card

I CAN WIN I KNOW IT!


----------



## DarkArc

I've been eyeing this build for awhile.

*CPU*: I7-3930k
*Motherboard*: GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 LGA 2011 Intel X79
*GPU*: Sapphire 7950
*RAM*: G.Skill Sniper 8GB 2133
*SSD*: Samsung 840 128GB
*HD*: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
*PSU*: NZXT Hale90 850W
*Case*: Cooler Master Storm Stryker
*Cooling*: Custom liquid cooling

*Total Cost*: $2440.06


----------



## Cykososhull

So awesome. Thanks Admin.








CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7970

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
ASUS P9X79 WS

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB

Case
Antec Twelve Hundred

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TB

Cooling
Corsair h100i


----------



## ZealotKi11er

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830347


----------



## Dustin1

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830341

There she is, and man is she pretty!


----------



## newbrevolution

Picked all my components off Newegg, than to Rig builder.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830350


----------



## Stephenfitz3

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829680
= ~$2,410! Left out a few parts that I wouldn't need (already own).

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Rambleon84

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830143

That was fun!

CPU i7 3770 Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor
$260 (USD) from: Micro Center

Motherboard Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
$400 (USD) from: newegg

Graphics PowerColor AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPV2E Radeon HD 7870 GHz EZ Edition (Tahiti LE)
$245 (USD) from: newegg

RAM Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 994046
$150 (USD) from: newegg

Hard Drive SAMSUNG SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - image 1 SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB...
$180 (USD) from: newegg

Hard Drive Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
$75 (USD) from: newegg

Optical DriveLG WH14NS40LG Black Blu-ray Burner SATA WH14NS40
$80 (USD) fom: newegg

Cooling Noctua NH-D14
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 Quiet CPU Cooler for Intel LGA 2011 Socket with 6 Heatpipes,...
$90 (USD)from: newegg

OS Windows 7 premium 64
$100 (USD) from: newegg

Monitor EQ276W 27" IPS LED Monitor
$400 (USD) from: MicroCenter

Keyboard Rosewill Mechanical Keyboard RK-9000BL with Cherry MX Black Switch
$70 (USD) from: NewEgg

Power Corsair Gold HX850
$170 (USD) from: newegg

Case Thermaltake Overseer RX-I VN700M1W2N Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced Full Tower Case with SuperSpeed USB 3.0...
$130 (USD) from: newegg

Audio Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
$150 (USD) from: newegg

$2500, almost on the penny!

Revised this, want 1440p monitor


----------



## Samishii

Im trying this!
*
CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K

*Motherboard:* Evga X79 Classified

*Memory:* CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 CMT16GX3M4X2133C9

*Storage:* SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III

*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified w/ ACX Cooler

*Power Supply:* PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk III Series PPCMK3S1200 1200W

*Total* = +/- $2500

Here's the RIG BUILDER

EDIT: Change GTX 680 to GTX 780


----------



## hotwheels1997

Build using RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830344
Total price: 2815.90$ Newegg only. I'll of course pay for the rest.
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## szeged

here we go

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830569

total cost $2,491.93 (USD)

didnt put a case because id never replace my storm trooper


----------



## yanks8981

In. My proposed rig is in my signature under "ultimate rig". Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Atistab

BAM Here it is!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838111/version/4838113

Estimated Cost 2499.87!


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

*crosses fingers*










http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830554


----------



## Valor958

Definitely IN! Will post my rig later







You guys are awesome.









Public Wish List Link
Subtotal: $2,252.91

Only thing not on there is a Fractal Define XL R2, which should be ~$130 or so i think. It should be out soon on Newegg.
http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=26473&gclid=CJnuseWt2rQCFYqZ4AodrzMAEQ
This is where I can find it now.

Crossing my fingers! This would be awesome


----------



## liftthesky

ohbaby ohbaby









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wuGx


----------



## King Who Dat

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830803


----------



## Otacon

Here's my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830533


----------



## tr4zz0id

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830659

in! Good luck everyone!

CPU: i7-3930k
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-X79s-UP5 WiFi
GPU: EVGA 680 classy
16GB Kingston HyperX
SSD: Intel 520 Series 480GB SSD
Keyboard: Razer Deathstalker Ultimate
Mouse: Cyborg RAT7 Contagion


----------



## strych9

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770k
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1600MHz
Graphics card: Nvidia GTX 780 Ti
CPU cooler: Corsair H100i
Case: Corsair 650D
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB; Kingston SSDNow V300 128GB
HDD: WD Caviar Black 2TB
PSU: Silverstone Strider 750W
Speakers: Corsair SP2500
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus
Keyboard: Corsair K65
Mouse: Steelseries Sensei w/ Razer Destructor
Display: 3x Asus MX239H

RIGBUILDER

I use a laptop now for work and I totally miss my old pc. Really need one to get back to my good old gaming life.


----------



## Tomus

*Behold, the Obliterathor !*

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4846/neweggtomus.jpg


----------



## Donkey1514

IN! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831029


----------



## j33z

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830536

*CPU*
Core i7 3960 X Extreme Edition
*RAM*
16GB G.Skill 2,400mhz
*Optical Drive*
Asus BluRay Drive
*Monitor*
Dell U3011
*Case*
Corsair Obsidian 900D
*Audio*
Audioengine 5+
*Motherboard*
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
*Hard Drive*
Patriot WildFire 120GB
*Cooling*
Antec 920 H20
*Keyboard*
Corsair K95 Vengeance
*Mouse*
Corsair Vengeance M95
*Graphics*
PowerColor DEVIL13 HD7990 6GB GDDR5
*Hard Drive*
1TB Samsung
*OS*
Windows 7 64 bit
*Power*
Enermax Platimax 1200W
*Mouse Pad*
Corsair Vengeance MM600


----------



## caraboose

Ultimate build #1

Ultimate rig *upgrade* proposal Click me

Ultimate MicroATX rig
Updated as of Junly 30

Answer is 155.


----------



## yoi

my dream PC ;_;

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828036

its mainly for gaming and music listening , and i think you can plug in stuff to the ZxR card so i hope i can plug in my guitar


----------



## Schindlerian

Making this list was enticing and both depressing since I'll likely never have it.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830887

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz

RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 Sticks of 4gb)

OPTICAL
ASUS 24X DVD Burner

CASE
NZXT Switch 810 Special Edition Matte Black

MOBO
ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155

HDD
Western Digital WD Green 2TB

SSD
OCZ Vertex 4 256gb

COOLING
Corsair H100

GFX
EVGA GTX 680 FTW 4gb

POWER
PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk II 950W

Despite being cheaper than most of the competition at $2,025 this is my absolute dream machine. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mironccr345

IN! Good Luck to everyone!!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830218


----------



## Gallien

Willing to volunteer @ OCN to earn it









LINK to Ultimate RIG

CPU
i7 3930k
manufacturer: intel

Cooling
Kraken x60

Case
Corsair 900D

Motherboard
Asus Sabretooth LGA2011

RAM
Corsair Dominator 2133
size: 32 GBytes
count: 4

OS
Windows 7 Pro X64

Graphics
3x EVGA 4gb GTX670 SC
manufacturer: nvidia

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
Corsair AX1200i w/premium white cables


----------



## thorian88

Lol. I think I am the only one that went a little bit extreme with the price. I apologize if it seems too much. But, after all, this is my ultimate "dream/game" rig







!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830560

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $3,034.87 (USD)'

WOOPS!







Make my dream come true.. I just had another baby and really don't see any hardcore upgrading for the next several years. This would be insane to build.


----------



## Harbingerus

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831356

in!


----------



## Wheezo

Link to Proposed RIG

Updated the dream build. Built mostly from newegg.ca prices. Total: $2506.90

Much happier with this than I was with the original.

Thanks for the chance, OCN.


----------



## cgull

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830575

including monitor,keyboard,speakers,os , blu ray,waterblocks,lighting,fans etc Total cost of this rig: $3,422 (AUD)

its pretty close to the exact rig i want to build, with a few extra's
if it was my hard earned $$$ then it would be trimmed to around $2500


----------



## Onex

*CPU*
i7 3770k

*Graphics*
ASUS Rog Matrix Radeon HD 7970

*Power*
CORSAIR ax 860watts

*
Motherboard*
EVGA FTW Z77

*RAM*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 4*4gb

*Hard Drive*
Intel 520 Series 120GB SSD
2X Seagate Barracuda 2TB

*
Cooling*
Corsair h100i

*Sound Card*
ASUS Xonar Essence STX

Total:$2,317.39 @ NCIX


----------



## silvrr

Not a gaming rig, do photo editing rigs count?

*CPU:* Intel 3930K

*MOBO:* Asus Rampage IV Gene

*SDD (OS and Programs, Working drive):* 2x Crucial M4 128 GB in Raid 0

*HDD (Storage) :* 3TB Western Digital Green Drive

*RAM:* 16GB Gskill Ripjaws Z 2133

*GPU:* XFX 5450 1GB (currently have)

*PSU:* SeaSonic SS-660XP 660W

*Case:* TJ-08E (currently have)

*Cooling:*

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30
Magicool Extreme 180
Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo - Socket 2011
Tubing
Fittings
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150

*Monitor:* Dell U2410


----------



## NeonRed3mption

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831491

Total: ~$1500

In!!!


----------



## Fulvin

In!

*Ultimate rig*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> What is 15 x 10 + 5?


155


----------



## Crooksy

My entry is below.

http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/5b8e078b15474c5690ff5958429378a5

What is 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## muffet

Rig Builder just seemed like a lot of work, sorry.

This is my dream from Newegg


----------



## alabrand

Rig Builder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901660

15 x 10 + 5 = 155.

Thank you admin for this wonderful contest and good luck to all participants!


----------



## Nitrogannex

In

Crossover 27q S-IPS Monitor

Motherboard= Gigabyte G1 Assassin2 X79= $349

CPU= I7 3820= $300

SSD Kingston HyperX 3k 120gb = $120

HDD1= WD Velociraptor 1tb= $300

HDD3= WD Caviar Green 3tb = $150

Ram = Kingston HyperX Beast 32gb (4x8gb) 2133mhz= $250

Case= Bitfenix Shinobi XL Custom Painted = $400

EK Supremacy Full Nickle SOCKET 2011 Waterclock= $100

FrozenQ Warp Drive 250mm res $150

Phobya 420mm rad = $100

Phobya 280mm rad = $100

Monsoon Compression Fittings = $75

Total= $2494









Will be listed in Sig under "Space invaders Build"


----------



## xNovax

Reserved for when I get home.


----------



## flyguy88

Here's my build. I would call it Nightwing

Case : SilverStone RAVEN RV02B

Motherboard :GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155

Graphics : EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit

Power Supply: CORSAIR HX Series HX850watt

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K

Storage: Corsair Force Series 3 CSSD-F240GB3A-NB 2.5" 240GB SATA III
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB

Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

Optical: ASUS Black 12X BD-ROM

The whole build would be following a theme from one of my favorite superheroes from the Batman series, which is why I went with the UD5H board with the blue accents on it giving the blue and black color scheme, same as his costume. I already have an H100 from a previous build I would use.
Whole build would come to $2309.90


----------



## mr one

Ill try my luck here








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831635


----------



## Rebelord

Here is mine: Dream Contest Rig
~$2700. Because I added in a Dell 27" IPS. But if the monitor cant be done, then can use the extra budget for the new Fractal Define XL R2 and NZXT 240 AIO cpu cooler.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh sweet admin!

Proposed rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831668 $2562.


----------



## kj1060

Another great promo. This is my submission: Dream Build - HTPC.

Thanks admin!


----------



## snorlaxyzq

Wow, that's amazing.

Here is my build for this christmas.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4819020

I'm pretty sure this is less than $2500 because I've already bought most of the parts.
And the following is *what I need*:

*Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H ATX LGA1155*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view_item/id/4826978

*Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro*
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106189&Tpk=thermaltake%20pro

*Cooler Master HAF XM*
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119257&nm_mc=AFC-C8junctionCA&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JunctionCA-_-Cases+(Computer+Cases+-+ATX+Form)-_-Cooler+Master-_-11119257&AID=10592396&PID=3938566


----------



## Bonkers

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wwU5
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wwU5/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wwU5/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($95.20 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($127.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($157.99 @ Adorama)
Storage: Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($99.49 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($389.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($104.55 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Rosewill Capstone 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($97.98 @ Newegg)
Monitor: ViewSonic VG2732m-LED 27.0" Monitor ($389.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: ViewSonic VG2732m-LED 27.0" Monitor ($389.99 @ Newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard ($66.99 @ Newegg)
Mouse: Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse ($71.93 @ Amazon)
Total: $2392.04
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-08 12:25 EST-0500)


----------



## HPE1000

Here is what I have for right now, might change again if I win or something crazy like that
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5028002


----------



## sepheroth003

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831428

Updated: April 11, 2013

Total: $2473

Thanks


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> *CPU*
> Intel i7 3770K
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Asus P8Z77-V
> 
> *GPUs*
> 2x MSI R7970 Lightning BE
> 
> *SSD*
> Samsung 840 500GB
> 
> *PSU*
> Corsair HX850
> 
> *Case*
> Silverstone FT02B


Shipped for 1925€ ~ $2515.
I know it's missing some components but this would be an upgrade to my current computer









If laptops are allowed (I really need one for next summer) I'd get the following:
Quote:


> *Laptop*
> MSI GT60-0ND-261NE
> 
> *SSD*
> Samsung 840 500GB


Shipped for around 1900€ ~ $2500

_I'd really prefer a laptop as a ultimate rig right now_


----------



## thisispatrick

Built it here:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wx2Z

Base Total: $2429.89
Mail-in Rebates: -$70.00
Shipping: $45.78
Total: $2405.67


----------



## Jim888

my dream build,
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wx3l

rig builder

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831977

or perhaps I might think about a water cooled system I've always been interested then I hear horror stories and get turned off


----------



## Purger

Here's Mine:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831713

EDIT: For February: I'm building a rig myself this month, so I've changed the list up to be an add-on to that. In a way, It would be better for me to win now, as I'll have an even BETTER dream build!


----------



## TheBigFella

Here is mine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831938

Total: $2,368.92


----------



## Tarun

Core i5 3570k
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
1TB HDD
Samsung 840 Series 120GB ssd
GTX 670 2GB
NZXT 210 elite already got a NZXT 210 Elite Windowed








thermalright silver arrow
SeaSonic S12II 620
any decent 2ms 1080p monitor

i swear i cant think anything better as that will be more then enough for me for next 5 to 6 yrs


----------



## sunfish31831

Id upgrade my Made In America sig rig.

specs:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula
GPU: 2 x MSI GTX 680 Lightning (upgrade aprox $1000)
PSU: AX1200
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
OS: Good ol W7 Pro 64 bit
Case: CaseLabs SM8 Matte White
Fan Control: BitFenix Hydra Pro (can control the leds on the spectre pros)
KB: Ducky Shine II (MX Blues, White LEDs)

And here's where it gets expensive








Cooling: Custom water loop (aprox $1300-$1400)
Cools CPU, GPUs, Motherboard
480 and 240 SR1 rads
MCP 655 with full bitspower mod kit
bitfenix spectre pro rad fans
assorted brackets, fittings, and tubing etc.

the little things that make it look good (aprox $150):
sleeving, heat shrink, and tools from MDPC
LED strips

All in a red, white, and blue theme

What do you think?


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

This place is the BEST! IN!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831800

Just need the box itself, Ill do the rest

2,662.89 guess I can pick up the diff

EDIT: oops, forgot the PSU


----------



## Qycc

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4867499

There is my rigbuilder. This is such an amazing contest!


----------



## nazarein

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770k

RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133

Cooling: Swiftech H220 + 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fans (D1225C12B5AP-15)

Motherboard: ASUS Z87-DELUXE

SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256 gb

Graphics: R9 290x x2

OS: windows 8.1 64 bit premium

RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832067

Cost: $2,397.84

My haf x, corsair hx750, and 8TB of WB greens would fill in the blanks.

with that i would sell my current rig and purchase a yamakasi catleap


----------



## twerk

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831908/version/4831910

Intel Core i7 3770K

EVGA GTX 780 3GB Classified

EVGA GTX 780 3GB Classified

Kingston Beast 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133

Fractal Design Define R4

Klipsch ProMedia 2.1

*Total* - £1530.37 which is about $2500

It's not a full rig because I already have some bits and pieces.
Thank you!


----------



## EnticingSausage

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 - $260
i7-3930K - $570
Gigabyte 670 Windforce - $400
Caselabs SM8 - $400
Samsung 840 Pro - $250
Corsair AX750 - $160
Corsair Platinum 16gb 1600 - $250

$2290

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4872423

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Azefore

Military and streamlined concept, would water cool with remaining balance if chosen. (Updated 10/31/2013 - Happy Halloween 2013!)

For use at college and beyond









*PCPartpicker Link*: Here

*OCN Rigbuilder Link*: Here

*CPU:* Intel i7 4770k
*CPU Cooler:* Swiftech H220
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 (R1 chosen in partpicker since not available)
*Motherboard:* ASUS Gryphon Z87 Micro 1150
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 1866 32gb (4x8gb)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
*Video Card:* EVGA GTX 780 3GB Reference Design
*Sound Card:* ASUS Xonar STX
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic SS-760XP2 80Plus Platinum
*OS:* Windows 8 64 Bit OEM
*Total: $2163.16*

Thanks again for this opportunity (Everything is matched correctly in rigbuilder aside from the case and PSU which aren't listed)(PCPartpicker is completely matched aside from the case which is chosen as the R1 and not the intended, unlisted R2)


----------



## rgrwng

I would like to amend my entry to reflect *new* RAM choice:

2x CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) - CMD32GX3M4A1600C9 = $279.99/each

i would like to max out this board for RAM
*
New total: $2,729.93*


----------



## Farih

Amazing contest









I would love to win this:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zEML
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zEML/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zEML/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($249.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Mushkin Blackline 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Adorama)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($309.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Silverstone TJ07B-W-USB3.0 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($325.00 @ Amazon)
Monitor: Samsung S27A950D 120Hz 27.0" Monitor ($679.18 @ TigerDirect)
Total: $2424.12
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-26 04:59 EST-0500)

With it i can build 2 PC's with the parts of my own rig and my girlfriends rig.
Throw in some W/C myself









Allready got a new lovely sleeved 1050W PSU.

Here is hoping on opening 2 build log's on OCN


----------



## GreenNeon

Made with the RigBuilder - I'll take this any day of the week, haha








My Ultimate Rig!


----------



## Pidoma

Reserved. Time to find some parts!

Here it is: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832392

Total Cost: $2665.90 Update: $2,909.77 Update #2: $2481.43 (W/out case) $2881.38 (W/CaseLabs case) Update #3: $2,224.89 (Before custom W/C Parts)

I will buy the Custom WC loop and start a build log.

Thanks for the opportunity.

Just updated this with parts. Also included Caselabs case.

Just updated with current parts. This now includes the new Caselabs case, a Mini-ITX build, and a Titan!!!


----------



## captainvera

Couldnt do rigbuilder because im on an iPad... JESUS! It will be so awesome if I win this! My ultimate rig!!!
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($364.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($109.78 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($157.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($499.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($499.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 1050W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($199.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2432.71
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-12 23:02 EST-0500)_

Omg omg omg thank you OP!!!! only thing i'd bring from my rig is my ssd..

EDIT: might re-do this with WCing hehe


----------



## gboeds

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832271

Intel Core i7 4930K
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD3
MSI Gaming N780 TF 3GD5/OC GeForce GTX 780
MSI Gaming N780 TF 3GD5/OC GeForce GTX 780
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX
NZXT HALE90 V2 NP-1GM-1200A
XSPC RX240 Radiator
4 X Swiftech Helix
XSPC Razor 7970 - Full Cover VGA Water-Block
2 X XSPC Razor SLI High Flow Bridge (2 Slot)

$2495.92

Using existing CM HAF 912 case, pump/res/block, hard drives, optical drive


----------



## DuckieHo

See here: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832232


----------



## rockgod213

Edited once more to make changes due to recent parts I've acquired that made some on my old list unnecessary. Basically, these are just parts I'd use to upgrade my current setup. I see no point in building a whole new system when I can just upgrade the one I have for more bang for the buck. Fingers crossed for this one. Would LOVE to play around with a Titan and a 3930k.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($88.98 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock X79 Extreme6 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($219.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($249.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* OCZ Agility 4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1006.13 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2295.07
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-20 03:17 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Teufel9000

Heres my Dream Machine.

Cpu- 3930k /w Corsair H80i cooler
GPUs: Crossfire 7970s
Motherboard: ASRock X79 EXTREME7 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Ram: Quad Channel: 32gb of Ram 2400 speed
Case: Antec Lanboy Air
Power Supply: Corsair HX 1050w 80+ gold

2x Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD1 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC 7mm Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

with 2x WD 2 TB Black Drives.


----------



## Triniboi82

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832229

$30 over budget, no biggie. In FTW


----------



## Dannyfern




----------



## DaClownie

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832347

My entry. It would be something similar... though I'd probably go custom on the watercooling given the opportunity. You know, if the $3000 initial build cost wasn't an issue.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832389

A little under ~2400.

good luck everyone.


----------



## DiNet

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5245441


----------



## shelter

Great contest I'm in









Rig Builder: My Ultimate Rig

Intel 3930k
ASUS Rampage Extreme x79
2 x MSI 7970 Lightning
16 GB of Corsair Dominator
Samsung 840 Pro 512 GB
Case Labs TX10


----------



## OverSightX

In!

CPU
3930k
manufacturer: intel

RAM
32GB quad

Cooling
Water

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Graphics
7990
manufacturer: ati

7970
manufacturer: ati

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 64 GBytes
Comment: OS

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 256 GBytes
Comment: Program

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate

Case
900D


----------



## pappous_soulis

My dream rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829176/version/4829178

/nerdgasm


----------



## BorisTheSpider

I'm in!

Option 1: (complete rig)
i7-3930k
RIVE
64GB DDR3-1600
120GB Samsung 840
Titan hydro copper
Antec HCP-850
Antec eleven hundred case

Option 2: (upgrades to current rig)
2 x GTX Titan + EK or Aquagrafx waterblocks
32GB DDR3-1866

I don't really need a second box (at least not a powerful one) so if I won, I'd much prefer option 2.

Answer to question is 155

EDIT:

Just for giggles, a totally out-of-budget, genuinely "dream" rig;

- CaseLabs TH10 + Pedestal + Top cover + Flexbays
- Enermax Platimax 1500w PSU
- 2 x MCP35x2 in series
- 4 x 480 rads and 2 x 360 rads
- 44 Gentle typhoon AP-15s
- Some more AP-15s as case fans
- Aquaero 5 XT + AQ5LT + a bunch of Aquacomputer PA2s + waterblocks for the AQ5s
- FrozenQ res, a bunch of inline sensors (flow, temperature etc),
- EK Supremacy for the CPU, MIPS Extreme 11 chipset block
- A shedload of bitspower fittings, and a shedload of koolance VL3Ns
- i7 3970X
- AsRock X79 Extreme 11
- 64GB DDR3-2133
- 10 x Samsung 840 Pro 512GB (2 in RAID 1 on the intel to boot from, 8 on the LSI controller in RAID 10 for storage)
- 4 x 3TB HDDs in RAID 10 on the intel SATA2 ports for backup
- 4 x Sapphire Toxic 6GB 7970s
- Custom CNC'd full cover waterblocks for the 7970s
- 5 x Dell U3011 in 5x1P eyefinity

I don't even want to add that one up.....


----------



## NKrader

everyone stop entering, ive won it.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832734


----------



## SpardaHK

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832725
Total cost - $2,441.92 (Newegg pricing)

-HK


----------



## TinDaDragon

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832851

Thanks guys


----------



## Sporadic E

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832755


----------



## skyravr

Well,

The Ultimate Rig I dream of is the following : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832560
Just a little bit over the 2500 limit









Now the more reasonable one with the basic parts is also over the limit, but less.


Well, i'm gonna go drool some more.

Best forum ever


----------



## francisw19

Thanks for the contest!









My Dream Rig under $2500 (CAD)

*Case:* Corsair 550D - $129.99
*CPU:* Intel Corei7 3770K - $339.99
*CPU Cooling:* Corsair H100i - $119.99
*RAM:* 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1866 - $59.99
*PSU:* Corsair AX760i - $179.99
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar DX - $89.99
*GPU:* EVGA GTX680 2GB (Two-Way SLI) - $469.99 each, $939.98
*SSD:* Crucial M4 256GB - $199.99
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB - $74.99
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth Z77 - $244.99

*Total w/ Taxes & Shipping: $2498.88*


----------



## legoman786

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832914

Here is my entry. Thanks and good luck to all entrants!


----------



## Qcgold

CPU: Intel i7 3930K

MB: Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79

RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB

Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB

PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX1050

GPU: MSi R7970 3GB

Case: Corsair 800D

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832848


----------



## OverClocker55

*My dream build would be,*

CPU: I7 3700K
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
Ram: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB
Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H60
GPU: EVGA SuperClocked+ GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 240GB
PSU: CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750
Case: SilverStone Fortress Series FT03B

*Total Cost:*$1,546.92

Thanks


----------



## LmG

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CPU
i7 3930k

RAM
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB

Monitor
Dell UltraSharp U2711 (Overkill but thats the point right?)

Motherboard
Asus Sabertooth x79

Hard Drive
Intel 330 120gb

Cooling
Custom Loop!

Power
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750

Graphics
GTX 680

Hard Drive
WD Caviar Black 2tb

OS
WIndows 7 64bit

Case
NZXT Switch


----------



## Nemesis158

Would be a dream come true if this could help me finish my current build, which due to life situations i may have to scrap soon








http://www.overclock.net/t/1261897/build-log-nemesis-2-0-on-hold/

3930k
16GB ram
dual 7970s (would go tri if won)
RIVE
Full watercooling loop
Switch 810 case.


----------



## Heartl3ss

This is it..took some time to study it..comes around 2300$..

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832746

also thanks admin for this chance to win this wonderful gift!


----------



## Kaname

Here is mine









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833262


----------



## TheSocialHermit

This would be a huge help to the BOINC team if one of the members won









*CPU*
Intel i7-4930K

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

*RAM*
Got enough for now









*Graphics Card(s)*
PowerColor Radeon HD7950 880 MHz 3GB DDR5 AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP

*SSD*
OCZ Agility 4 AGT4-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive

*HDD*
Already got enough!

*Cooling*
2x EK-FC7950 - Acetal Waterblocks + 2x EK-FC7950 Backplates

1x Alphacool NexXos XT45 120mm Radiator + 1x Alphacool NexXxos XT45 Dual 80mm Radiator

1x Bitspower 120mm Water Tank Mount Panel + Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 80 Inline Resevoir - Ice Black

*PSU*
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Power Supply

*Case*
No case!

*Monitor(s)*
3x ASUS 24" VN247H-P Thin Bezel Monitors

And the Rigbuilder link to sum it all up. In total, it cost $2,520.26 so I come in just $20.26 over budget!








Thanks to the Admin for doing this and I hope whoever wins will at least put their rig to use on the Folding or BOINC team









Edit: Changed it up to reflect my nice new case and the RAM I just bought.

Edit 2: Changed to reflect new tech and better prices.

Edit 3: Changed to reflect new cooling parts and to keep within budget.


----------



## b1gapl

In FTW!

I would so love this right now:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832680

CPU - i7-3930K
HSF - Corsair Hydro H100i
Mobo - ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
RAM - Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 32GB (8 x 4GB) DDR3-1866
GPU - EVGA GTX 680 4GB Classified
SSD - Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
PSU - SeaSonic Platinum 1000W
LCD - BenQ XL2420T
SPU - ASUS Xonar Essence STX
Case - Corsair 900D

$500 overbudget but you did say "more expensive".

Thank you so much for the opportunity, Admin and OCN team!!!

I will be putting it to use for everything. Gaming, folding, editing, entertainment, work, etc.


----------



## imasauce

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833253/version/4833255

Good luck to all!


----------



## Jokah

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/2878143

I pretty much had my dream rig but she has gone to a better place now.

Chuck in two more 7970's, A PSU that can handle them, a Switch 810 and 3x 1440p monitors and that would be me sorted. Dream machine! Oh and I'd need some water blocks for the 7970's


----------



## vitality

My entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833415


----------



## seechay

This is my ultimate rig, this would definitely help me dominate the playing field!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833463


----------



## staryoshi

I'm happy with a lot of my rig as it is, so I'll just list out the components I would LOVE to have









Monitor:
Dell U2713HM - $740
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260111

Storage:
2 x Plextor PX-512M5P - $880
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249028

Graphics:
ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 - $570
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121705

Case:
Fractal Design Define Mini - $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352011

Speakers:
BOSE® 2.0 Companion® 20 Multimedia Speaker System (Silver) - $250
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836627002

It comes to about $2540, and I'd be more than happy to pay the difference!









This would result in near-perfection for me







(I would have used RigBuilder, but it's a fairly short list)

Thanks for the chance, Admin!


----------



## Nebacanezer

Absolutely amazing give away!!!
*FINGERS CROSSED*

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR AXSeries AX850

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Case
CM Storm Stryker

Hard Drive
WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## CartmanTheTub

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832139

Edit: 15 x 10 + 5? = 155


----------



## CallAMedic4U

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7950 x2

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i


----------



## ManOfC

Finished all in! I am in.

Rig Builder : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4902245

Edit: do not know if rebates and combo discounts are included but I reflected that in the rig builder. Rig builder is really easy to use.

CPU: I5-3570k
MOBO: ASROCK Z77 OC Forumula
Graphics: MSI lightning 680
Graphics: MSI lightning 680
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT 8 GB
Hard Drive: OCZ Vector 256gb
Hard Drive: OCZ Vector 256gb
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE 24" Backlit LED HDMI 3D Monitor
Cooling: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK
Power: Corsair AX1200i 1200W Power supply
NZXT Phantom 630- Gunmetal/white/matte black
Other: Logitech G930 USB Headset

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,649.89 (USD)

This is my Dream Rig for now


----------



## reggiesanchez

mines simple link
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833502

CPU
intel i7 3770k
Graphics
gtx 680 lightning
Power
corsair 1200w
Mouse Pad
got plenty
Motherboard
maximus v extreme
Hard Drive
some bs ssd
Case
corsair graphite 600t
Audio
onkyo reciver
Graphics
gtx 680 lightning
Monitor
dell ultra sharp
Mouse
got plenty


----------



## ja3s

*CPU:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072 ($219.99)

*MOTHERBOARD:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806 ($189.99)

*MEMORY:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231497 ($89.99)

*GPU:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121705 ($569.99 X 2)

*POWER SUPPLY:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034 ($219.99)

*CASE:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119260&Tpk=storm%20stryker ($149.99)

*SSD:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239376 ($359.99)

*CD DRIVE:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136259 ($16.99)

*HEAT SINK:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032 ($109.99)

*CLEAN-UP:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA14Z09G2349 ($2.95)

Total Price: $2499.94

Dream Rig.


----------



## zefs

Thanks for the contest!

Here's mine:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833301

*CPU*
i7 3770k
*RAM*
Corsair Vengeance 16gb
*Power*
Corsair AX750
*Motherboard*
P8Z77-V pro
*Hard Drive*
OCZ Vertex 4 256
*Case*
CM HAF X 942
*Graphics*
MSI GTX 680 Lightning SLI
*Cooling*
Corsair H100i
*Mouse*
Razer Deathadder Black Edition

*Cost: $2422*


----------



## Chairman

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Graphics: GIGABYTE GTX 670
Graphics: GIGABYTE GTX 670
Hard Drive: Samsung 840 PRO 256GB SSD
Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
Monitor: ASUS VS239H-P 23-Inch Full-HD LED IPS Monitor
Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Motherboard
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866
Optical Drive: LITE-ON DVD Burner
Power: Corsair HX850 850W PSU
Cooling: Hyper 212 EVO
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 650D

Rig Builder Link:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833418

GL HF !


----------



## navynuke499

This would be amazing seeing as how I'm killing my current rig trying for a good score for multi threaded mayhem. I would just change some things around and use some parts from my current rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833355

Case: Case labs SM5
Mobo: Maximus VI Gene Z87
CPU: 4770K
Cooling: Custom loop
Ram: Gskill Trident X 2400 8 GB
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 256GB
HDD: WD black 1TB
GPU: SLI EVGA GTX 670 FTW 4GB
PSU: Corsair HX1000
OS: Windows 7

Not quite sure how much it will be, but with the parts i have now, probably around $2500

Thanks for the chance to win such an awesome rig









Edit: For update


----------



## Neptune

*CPU*

Intel i7-3930K

*COOLING*

Corsair H80i

*GPU*

Sapphite 7970 Vapor-X GHz Edition 6GB

*MOBO*

Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4

*RAM*

Corsair Dominater Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) 2133 MHz

*PSU*

SeaSonic Platinum Series 860 Watt

*SSD*

Samsung 840 Pro 512GB

*CASE*

NZXT Switch 810 Gunmetal Grey

*PRICE*

$2560,63


----------



## WaitWhat

Well this is my entry

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833499

$2459.94

Would be incredible if I won, but good luck to everyone!


----------



## 512TBofRAM

CPU - Intel i7 3930K

Graphics - 2x GTX 680 reference

HDD - WD Black 1TB

PSU - CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM - CORSAIR Domination Platinum 16GB

Case - NZXT Phantom 820

Cooling - H100i

Thanks for the oppurtunity and happy overclocking!

Grand total $2,450


----------



## Snowmen

Winning this would be a blessing! Thanks admin!









I would get the following parts:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K (Roughly 575$)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 (Roughly 250$)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4GB @ 2133 MHz/CL9 (Roughly 240$)
Graphics Cards: 2x MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB (Roughly 840$)
Storage: 2x Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB (Roughly 300$)
Power Supply: Antec HCP Platinum 1000W (Roughly 260$)
Cooling: Custom watercooling that I would pay for by myself
Case: My recently bought and to be modded Lian Li PC-A71F

Total for the parts is roughly 2465$.

Thank OCN and admin!









What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155.


----------



## dushan24

In,

Thanks admin.

http://pcpartpicker.com/au/p/wyz8

$2470 AUD.


----------



## ReverbDP

Nice!

This is what i would order.

*i7 3770K*
http://www.ebuyer.com/349026-intel-core-i7-3770k-3-5ghz-socket-1155-8mb-cache-retail-boxed-processor-bx80637i73770k = *£247.57*
*Asus SABERTOOTH Z77*
http://www.ebuyer.com/363671-asus-sabertooth-z77-socket-1155-hdmi-displayport-8-channel-audio-atx-motherboard-sabertooth-z77 = *£170.07*
*Patriot 16GB Black Mamba*
http://www.ebuyer.com/408826-patriot-16gb-black-mamba-ddr3-1866mhz-pv316g186c0k = *£80.50*
*MSI GTX 680 2GB GDDR5*
http://www.ebuyer.com/352540-msi-gtx-680-2gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-card-n680gtx-pm2d2gd5 = *£379.00*
*Corsair 850W HX 80PLUS Gold Modular*
http://www.ebuyer.com/392054-corsair-hx-80plus-gold-certified-modular-power-supply-850w-cp-9020032-uk = *£131.69*
*Samsung 256GB 840 Pro Series*
http://www.ebuyer.com/410474-samsung-256gb-840-pro-series-ssd-mz-7pd256bw = *£185.00*
*Corsair Special Edition White 600T*
http://www.ebuyer.com/259401-corsair-special-edition-white-600t-graphite-series-case-cc600twm-wht = *£144.48*
*Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/B 12x Blu-Ray Writer*
http://www.ebuyer.com/343058-asus-bw-12b1st-blk-b-12x-blu-ray-writer-internal-black-bw-12b1st-blk-b = *£72.50*

*Total In Pounds = £1410.81*
Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Thanks OCN!

Awesome giveaway as usual, can't pass up even the small chance to win this one









Here are the list of parts I need to complete my ultimate rig: Rig Builder Link


----------



## squall325

Here's my build (3/14/13):

*Bitfenix Prodigy* - $78.75
*i7 3770K* - $369.03
*MSI Z77IA E53 WIFI* - $130.48
*Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB* - $131.71
*Sapphire HD7970 Dual-X* - $455.42
*Sapphire HD7970 Dual-X* (for CF on my current rig) - $455.42
*Seasonic X750* - $160.02
*Corsair H100i* - $117.92
*1TB WDC Caviar Green* - $68.69
*Samsung 840 Pro 128GB* - $174.54

*Total*: $2141.97

This will be an awesome gift for my girlfriend. She really needs upgrading.

*edited to reflect prices from a local shop in my country (shipping would be pretty damn expensive here)


----------



## -SE7EN-

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832740

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K
RAM
corsair vengeance ddr3 1600 16gb (8x2) red
Cooling
corsair h100i
Other
Microsoft JR9-00011 Xbox 360 Wireless Controller
Motherboard
asus maximus v extreme lga 1155 z77
Hard Drive
samsung 840 120gb
capacity: 120 GBytes
Power
xclio stablepower gold 1000w
Graphics
evga 690 4gb
Hard Drive
TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 2TB 7200 RPM
capacity: 2 TBytes
Case
gigabyte gz f5heb


----------



## Rickles

Here is mine, prices as of 1/8/13

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833910


----------



## mxfreek09

This would be something that I would really enjoy having. Was fun to pick out the parts aswell.









Rig builder


----------



## TheRic89

In!

Intel i7 3930K

Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3

G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB DDR3 1866

CM HAF 932 Adv Full Tower

Corsair HX850 PSU

PNY GTX 670 SLI

Corsair Force Series 3 180GB SSD

Seagate Barracuda 3TB Storage

Corsair H100i WC

Newegg Total: $2,387


----------



## mkclan

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833523
Got a little more than 2500 USD, if I win 2.5k$, then it is would not be a problem find 700$ more.








Sorry my english!


----------



## Rookie1337

My humble dream build....

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833568


----------



## mdatmo

A SFF gaming rig with 27 inches of IPS goodness.


----------



## Nirvana9832

admin... all these giveaways... you are the man. I don't understand. did you hit the lottery?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834093

I doubt id win but it was fun putting together my needed parts for my dream pc









TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $1,856.92 (USD)

Well under budget. with i could even offord to buy ONE of the listed parts... lol.

Good day and good luck everyone.


----------



## mayford5

All I have to say is thank you for the oppurtunity. My dream build is pretty expensive for me and that is why it is a dream build.









*Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW Black Aluminum*
$274.99

*CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200*
$299.99

*Intel I7 3770K*
$299.00

*ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77*
$369.00

*CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600*
$81.99

*XFX Double D FX-797A-TDBC Radeon HD 7970 X2*
$419 X2 ($838)

*GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB(For Hybrid Physx)*
$399.99

*ASUS Black Blu-Ray Burner BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS*
$79.99

Corsair Neutron Series GTX CSSD-N240GBGTX-BK 2.5" 240GB
$229.99

*Western Digital RE4 WD2003FYYS 2TB X2*
$209 X2 ($418)

*Total of : $3290.94*

My dream build but I could get by with about half of all the cool toys. lol


----------



## megawatz

This would be my ultimate Video Editing desktop build. All I'm missing are speakers and a RED Scarlet Camera









Cooler Master HAF 922
NZXT Sentry-2 5.25" Touch Screen Fan Controller
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB
Seasonic M12II 620w Bronze PSU
i7-3770K
Koutech IO-RCM630 Multi-in-1 USB 3.0 SuperSpeed Front Panel Internal Card Reader
Bella Pro Series 3.0 Keyboard with Full support for Adobe Premiere Pro CS6
Intel 520 Series Cherryville SSDSC2CW240A3K5 2.5" 240GB SSD
CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000)
2x Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
2x ASUS VH242H Black 23.6" 5ms HDMI Full 1080P Widescreen LCD Monitor W/Speakers
3Dconnexion 3DX-700028 Silver/Black 2 Buttons USB Optical SpaceNavigator SE
ASUS Black Blu-ray Drive SATA Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM
COOLER MASTER R4-S2S-124K-GP 120mm Case Fan 4 in 1 pack
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler

TOTAL: $2,504 before rebates.


----------



## Badwrench

Count me in!

Ultimate Gaming Rig 2013.

A bit more than $2500, but oh well


----------



## Ironman517

Wasn't sure how this was done, but here are a couple of my "Ultimate Rigs"

This would be the upgrade if I upgraded my current sig rig
Ultimate Upgrade Rig(old)
Ultimate Graphics Upgrade Rig (new)

And here are the standard Ultimate rigs
Ultimate Server Rig
Ultimate Gaming Rig


----------



## Achmon

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834306


----------



## BahamutZer0

In at a chance as well -

here is mine - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834174

since most people going full blown rigs - i wouldn't mind a nice small SFF power house instead









would carry over existing KBD/Mouse/OS/etc

Edit here is the breakdown from rigbuilder -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU -Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor
$329.99 (USD)

Motherboard - Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS
$184.99 (USD)

Graphics - EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW 4096MB GDDR5 04G-P4-3687-KR
$569.99 (USD)

RAM - Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 RAM
$39.99 (USD)

Hard Drive - Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD256 256GB 2.5-inch SSD
$229.99 (USD)

Hard Drive - WESTERN DIGITAL WD7500BPKT Scorpio Black 750GB 7200 RPM 16MB cache SATA 3.0Gb/s...
$89.99 (USD)

Hard Drive - WESTERN DIGITAL WD7500BPKT Scorpio Black 750GB 7200 RPM 16MB cache SATA 3.0Gb/s...
$89.99 (USD)

Cooling - Noctua NH-D14
$80.99 (USD)

Monitor - Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms LED-Backlight LCD monitor Slim Design
$159.99 (USD)

Monitor - Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms LED-Backlight LCD monitor Slim Design
$159.99 (USD)

Monitor - Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms LED-Backlight LCD monitor Slim Design
$159.99 (USD)

Power - SILVERSTONE ST55F-G 550W
$119.99 (USD)

Case - Fractal Design Node 304
$89.99 (USD)

Audio - Logitech Z623 200w 2.1 Speakers, THX-Certified
$146.99 (USD)

*Total $2,452.86 (USD)*

Before Shipping, rebates, etc. All from Newegg so can probably be less overall by shopping around


----------



## aznpersuazn

Here is my proposed Ultimate Rig!
PartPicker Link

rigbuilder

*Total*: $2100

I've stopped updating prices since these components' prices have dynamically changed within the past few weeks.

UPDATE: changed links to include rigbuilder and the pcpartpicker website.

UPDATE 2: changed parts to better reflect new build interests and prices.

UPDATE 3: I have decided that if I win, I will WC my m-ITX build. Added 780 Hydro Copper. The left over money will go towards the WC loop parts.

UPDATE 4: I have decided to go with the Fractal Design Node 304 White modelSilverstone Tek Fortress FT03 Titanium. Got rid of the 780 hydro copper and replaced it with the GTX 770 SLI blowers. I will then cool the 4770k with a custom water cooling with the left over money.


----------



## Canis-X

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834648

Upgrade and blend my two main rigs into one case....not much but 'spensive!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> CPU
> intel 3770K
> Graphics
> MSi GTX 680 lightning
> memoryclock: 6 GHz
> coreclock: 1176 MHz
> memory: 2048 MBytes
> Hard Drive
> Western Digital Caviar 2TB Black
> Power
> Silverstone strider 850W
> Motherboard
> ASUS Sabertooth Z77
> RAM
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte
> speed: 1600
> size: 4 GBytes
> Cooling
> Corsair H100I
> Case
> NZXT Switch 810
> Graphics
> MSi GTX 680 lightning
> memoryclock: 6 GHz
> coreclock: 1176 MHz
> memory: 2048 MBytes
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840 SSD 120GB


This.


----------



## Sand3853

Looks like fun









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834357 (Rig Builder)

i7-3770K- $329.99
Gigabyte Z77X-UP5- $239.99
MSI HD7970 (Reference) -$439.99
Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB- $99.99
Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 256GB x2 - $373.99
Western Digital Black 1TB HD - $104.99
NZXT Hale 850W 90+Gold PSU- $179.99
NZXT Switch 810 White- $169.99
BitFenix Recon (White) - $42.99
Corsair AF120 Performance Edition Fans (x8)- $159.99
XSPC Raystorm 750 RS360 Kit- $162.99
XSPC Razor HD VGA Block- $99.99
XSPC EX240 Crossflow dual 120mm -$54.95

Total= $2459.82


----------



## glakr

*UPDATED!*
i7 3770K
EVGA TITAN SC Signature
MSI Z77MA-G45 Micro ATX
GSKill Ripjaws X series 16GB (2x8GB) Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM
2x Samsung 840pro 256GB
Fractal Design Arc Midi Black
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold Full Modular
Phanteks PH-TC14CS_BL

Rigbuilder Link Here


----------



## conzilla

i7 3930k cpu

asrock x79 extreme 9 motherboard

16 gig samsung green ram

256gig samsung 840 pro ssd

gigabyte 7970 x2

3 23in monitors for eyefinity


----------



## Buska103

UPDATED MARCH 04 2013

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834417

Prices as of right now. Skimming it close at a total price of $2495








Brief overview: 3930K, 2x7950s, 250gb ssd, 144hz monitor
I've got the case, the PSU, and the storage HDDs on hand.

As of 03/04/2013 the price is at $1840. ASUS released a nifty new cheap 144hz monitor and 7950 prices dropped. I scrapped the PSU (my 750w is enough) and the desire for tri-fire on the 7950s; it wouldn't be worth it at 1080p and I would much rather have some spare money for future upgrades, watercooling, or case mods. HDD prices rose a bit and I didn't think it was worth it to purchase them anymore... until 1TB HDDs drop back down to $50!

Currently playing BF3 on all low with my sigrig, damn my cpu bottleneck and thirst for a constant steady 60+fps















And I really want to get into recording gameplay









fingers still crossed!


----------



## That Guy

See the $2500 limit rig in my sig. Shipped right now (not using shoprunner) with current instant discounts it comes to $2,039.84. I didn't use the discounted prices for the rigbuilder price total.

Links to the pieces are in the comments section of each respective part under component details. Quite simple to use as usual.

That's a rig I am proud to have proposed. I think I'll keep it there for future "Build me a $2500 rig" threads. I love me some color coding.

I <3 you, Admin


----------



## Yukss

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
Zotac gtx 680 amp (sli)

Hard Drive
OCZ vertex 4 256gb

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX1000 w

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Case
CORSAIR 900D

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Custom watercooling loop

oHH DEAR GOD.. i have not win anything special in my whole life...


----------



## deathlikeeric

WOW amazing contest!!! whish everyone good luck


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







price: $2490

answer for new rules is : 155


----------



## Accuracy158

It's coming. Can't come up with it right away because I never actually considered this kind of budget









Update:

Maybe this
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834879

Well there's a full rig minus the storage HDD... but if I had that kind of money too put into a PC, I wouldn't really buy a Switch 810 and H100 that I already have... The extra money probably go into 2x 256GB SSDs for a raid setup instead of the one 120GB.









_...Actually I'd wait for Haswell, the 8xxx, cards and maybe the 900D but I guess that's kind of cheating as far as coming up with a current day dream build.







_


----------



## sherlock

My build, $2409.96(All newegg.com)

Rig Builder

EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR GeForce GTX TITAN
EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR GeForce GTX TITAN
Seasonic Platinum-1000 1000W PSU
NZXT Phantom 630 CA-PH630-W1 White Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case

I think have a good enough Frame already so I will just add these parts to my current Rig(Thunder & Lightning, see in Sig) and make that my Dream Rig.


----------



## Xinoxide

Here is my entry. $2494 totaled in Newegg.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834717

Just as my son wakes up. :x


----------



## nova4005

This is my rig built with rig builder http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834873.

I have updated my rig. This would be an awesome rig for anything!!









Thanks for the great contest again and I love this site!!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Completely new rig! updated 06/05/2013

All from Novatech:
Intel i7 3770K - £276.00
Nvidia ASUS GTX TITAN - £829.99
Corsair AX760 - £133.98
£1239.97 total

All from WatercoolingUK:
x2 XSPC EX240 - £86.38
XSPC Full Cover Razor GTX Titan RayStorm - £102.19
XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock - Intel - £49.99
XSPC / Laing D5 Vario 1/2 Barbs Front Cover and RPM Wire - £66.98
£313.93

Total of hardware and cooling gear combined - £1553.9 which, at current exchange rates, is equivalent to $2415.38

Everything else I want to go with this rig I already have or will buy separately i.e tubing and fittings because I don't know exactly which ones I want yet or how many, or what angles!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dienz

Here is what I would do!

I would take some of what I currently own and upgrade some choice components, which can be seen here!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834867

Under $2500 and it'd definitely be a future proof machine for quite a while


----------



## losttsol

i7-3930K
2x GTX 680
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
32GB G. Skill Trident X 2400MHz
Seasonic X Series 1050W
512GB OCZ Vector Series VTR1
LIAN LI PC-V750WX
LITE-ON H/H Internal BD Writer
Monoprice 27" IPS Monitor

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835650


----------



## elzhi

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834918


----------



## Zboy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833991/version/4833993 comes out to about $2300


----------



## ejb222

Whoa! this is cool. Here is my rig. Thanks for the opportunity!

Here is my initial Rig...I have to fill out the prices and maybe double check a couple items...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834303


----------



## Dynastyy

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3770K LGA1155
*RAM*
G.SKILL Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 8GB
*Optical Drive*
LG WH14NS40 14X Blu-Ray Writer
*Case*
Antec Eleven Hundred Performance Gaming Case
*Motherboard*
ASUS Sabertooth Z77 ATX LGA1155
*Hard Drive*
Intel 520 Series 120GB
*Cooling*
Noctua NH-D14 LGA1155/1156/1366
*Graphics*
Powercolor Radeon HD 7970 PCS+ Vortexii 1100MHZ
*Hard Drive*
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
*Power*
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 CMPSU-850AX 850W

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $1,882.69

TY ADMIN


----------



## wanako

SO IN!

Here's my ultimate Rig (within 2.5K)

Malachite - Wanako Works Prototype


----------



## earwig1990

My Corsair Monster!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wzQb


----------



## agenttwisted

amd fx 8350 199.99
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 249.99
msi 660ti OC/PE 3gb 329.99
msi 660ti OC/PE 3gb 329.99
32gb corsair dominator platnium 279.99
256 samsung ssd 261.99
corsair h100i 104.99
razer deathstalker ultimate 249.99
CFI Pharaoh Evo CFI-A1128 229.99
Rosewill LIGHTNING-1300 219.99

Total Cost of this Rig: 2455.91

ROLL FOR WIN!

(prices current on newegg as of 1/8/2013)


----------



## lilraver018

SR-X with some fast 2011's would be plenty for me.

GeForce GTX 690 4GB

And a psu to match would be awesome.


----------



## Maxximus

Hello! This is my idea of a ultimate rig.. and the name says it all









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834135

CPU : Intel Core i7-3770K $325 (USD)
MB :Asus Maximus V Formula $285 (USD)
VGA : Msi GTX680 Lightning GeForce 2GB 256-bit $550 (USD)
RAM : CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 2133 $230 (USD)
SSD : Corsair Force Series GT 120GB $100 (USD)
Cooling : RayStorm 750 RS360 $150 (USD)
Monitor : Samsung S27A750D 27-Inch Class 3D LED Monitor - Black $445 (USD)
PSU: SeaSonic X Series X-850 $155 (USD)
Case : NZXT Phantom 820 CA-PH820-W1 White $250 (USD)

TOTAL PRICE : ~ 2500 USD

Ty OCN for the opportunity and good luck everybody!


----------



## Darkpriest667

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835645

total cost 2,294.89

With rebates and some good shopping much less I assume!


----------



## 100cotton

In!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835330/version/4835332


----------



## division2

I'm in! Quick throw together. If I win I hope changes are allowed as long as you stay within budget.

Intel i7 3820 cpu
2 Gigabyte GTX680 4gb video cards
ADATA XPG SX900 ssd
Seagate ST200DM001 2gb harddrive
Xigmatek Dark Knight 11 Cpu cooler
Asrock X79 Extreme3 motherboard
GSkill Trident X Series 16gb (4x4gb) 2400mhz
Coolermaster HAF X case 942
Corsair HX 750w psu
Samsung dvd burner
Microsoft Windows 8 64


----------



## pale

Heres my updated Rigbuilder rig

If i had $2500..

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3823996/version/3823998

$2,498!!

good luck all!


----------



## Phelan

My Dream Rig!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835853/version/4835855

CPU and a few other parts would come from my current rig


----------



## ONE 2 NV

PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($278.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($242.28 @ TigerDirect)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($289.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($289.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Azza Genesis 9000 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($160.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 1050W 80 PLUS Gold Certified Power Supply ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Microsoft 7ZJ-00001 Wired Keyboard w/Optical Mouse ($21.31 @ Amazon)
*Base Total:* $1870.57
*Mail-in Rebates:* -$110.00
*Shipping:* $27.27
*Total:* $1787.84

FrozenCPU part list

Yate Loon Clear 120mm x 25mm Red LED Fan x3 ($23.97)
EK Dual Bay Reservoir w/ EK DCP 2.2 Pump ($104.99)
EK Radeon HD 7950 VGA Liquid Cooling Block x2 ($209.90)
Koolance CPU-380I Intel Liquid Cooling CPU Block ($76.99)
Monsoon 3/8"ID x 5/8"OD - Modders 6 Pack Matte Black x2 ($71.98)
XSPC AX360 Triple 120mm Radiator ($99.99)
PrimoChill 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack - Bloodshed Red ($24.99)
Phobya Reusable 5/8" OD Hose Clamp x2 ($4.50)
*Base Total:* $617.31
*Shipping:* $10.79
*Total:* $627.92

$1870.57
+
$627.92

*Grand Total: $2498.49*

I will cover any overages as prices may change!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Cool, I'm in. Here's my black and grey beast! Just some add-ons to my main rig to truly make it ultimate.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835600


----------



## Zeek

In!

Super Rig!


----------



## rubicsphere

I went a little over $2500 but I can DREAM can't I? lol

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835949


----------



## KevinX

Although I do not know if this contest is available to users in another country.

This would be my gaming rig, I would like to have it one day and enjoy the best games.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835327

The prices are taken from Amazon and Newegg.
Total Cost: $2,321.86 (USD)

Good luck to all. Thanks Admin!









Edit: price updated.


----------



## zdude

in details to come soon

The Ultimate Machine, without your budget

Rigbuilder

*CPU*i7 3930k $570

*Motherboard*Asrock X79 Extreme 11 $599

*GPU* MSI 7970 Lightning X4 $1959.96

*Ram* Samsung 8GB kit X4 $160

*SSD* Samsung 840 Pro 512GB X2 Raid 1 $1058

*PSU* EVGA SuperNova 1500W $449.99

*Case* Silverstone TJ11 $659.99

*Sound Card* Asus $189.99

*CPU Waterblock* Raystorm $49.99

*Radiator* Alphacool Monsta 480mm Radiator X2 $289.90

*GPU Waterblocks* EK Fugly stuff X4 $519.96

*Water Pumps* MCP-655 with speed control $167.98

*Pump Controler* kolance 24V controler $79.95

*Fan* GTs That are soo popular X20 $319

*Fan Controler* Lamptron FC Touch $74.99

and last but not least

*The Monitors*Catleap 2B X5 $3599.95

This brings the total to *$10748.65*

And for the $2500 Budget...

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wCV9

*CPU*i7 3930k $570

*Motherboard*Asrock X79 Extreme 11 $599

*CPU Cooler*H100i $100

*Ram* Samsung 8GB kit X4 $160

*SSD* Samsung 840 Pro Series $247.98

*GPU* 7970 $411.98

*Case* Haf X $162.98

*PSU* Corsair HX 850 $169.99

*Optical Drive* Asus Blu Ray burner $55.98

Total for budget rig is *$2468.32*


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks for the chance! Here is my Rig Builder Build and my PC Partpickers list.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835989

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock X79 Extreme4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($209.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial V4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($162.15 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB Video Card ($289.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB (Black) ATX Desktop Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($55.98 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VE278H 27.0" Monitor ($259.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Ducky Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($146.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* Cooler Master CM Storm Sentinel Advance II Wired Laser Mouse ($44.24 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2351.26
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-08 18:33 EST-0500)_


----------



## Kindredice

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wAnc

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler*: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme 81.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($129.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard*: ASRock X79 Extreme6 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($219.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory*: Mushkin Blackline 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage*: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($247.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card*: PNY GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($299.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case*: Cooler Master HAF 922 ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply*: Corsair Enthusiast 750W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor*: DoubleSight DS-275W 27.0" Monitor ($556.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard*: Corsair Vengeance K60 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
*Mouse*: Corsair CH-9000001-NA Wired Laser Mouse ($44.99 @ Newegg)

*Total: $2429.87*
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)

Edit PCPartPicker


----------



## The Storm

This is an amazing opportunity, Thank you OCN!! Here is my rigbuilder list









Rig Builder

Removed my Pc partpicker lists since they didn't have the cooling parts I wanted.


----------



## SgtMunky

MSI HD 7970 Lightning Boosted Edition - Dual Crossfire

Intel Core i7 3770k Ivybridge

Asus Z77 Maximums V Foruml Z77 mobo

Corsar Graphite 600T Midi Tower Case

Corsair enthusiast Series TX 850W 80 Bronze Plus PSU

Corsair H80 CPU Cooler

The hard drives and the rest I already have


----------



## Citra




----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## lolzcat

I'd love to get a Radeon 7970, hell I'd love to get a 7850, but I don't have the money! Oh well, lol. Maybe I'll win a 7970 here!


----------



## h0thead132

In for this one, my dream rig


----------



## Jeffinslaw

This is so cool!!



http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/

So it is a little bit more than the limit but this is my dream rig after all









Jeffinslaw


----------



## juano

In. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4836088

Thanks admin.


----------



## evilhugbear

I'm sure I can get it cheaper if I buy some parts at different sites.

You have no idea how happy I would be if I won! I'd also be able to give my "old" computer to my brother!

Thanks for this amazing contest!

Edit: Completely changed build, now only $1859.87 on pcpartpicker, but I'd like to use the left over $600 or so to buy an awesome watercooling loop.









Here's the loop so far:

XSPC Raystorm RX360 w/ D5 Pump - $299.99

EK Lightning Block - GPU Block - $112.99

Mayhem's Pastel Blue Coolant - $21.95

XSPC Fittings - $5.99 x 4 = $23.96

XSPC RX240 Radiator - $72.99

PrimoChill Tubing - $24.99


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Here is my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835321/version/4835323

Would be awesome to win!


----------



## YouGotJaked

In!









This is what I came up with: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4836622


----------



## theknappkin

I selected my parts on PcPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wB19

TOTAL COST: $2548.36


----------



## Sakumo

I present _*THE ADMIN-FUNDED RIG*_*!*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4836616
$2,469+tax.


----------



## vangsfreaken

my dreamrig would contain something like 7970 lightning x2, 3770k, h100i, kingston hyperx 2400 mhz 16 gb ram, samsung 840 pro 512 gb, corsair c70 arctic white, corsair ax 860i, msi mpower and some other sutff







the rigbuilder-thingy hates me just as much as i hate it, so i'll just share a screenshot of the final list







http://0o2471.net/49574 it's a norwegian site, so don't mind price and such, even though it's a little over 2500.... i'll be happy to pay what i can as soon as i've sold my current rig







already got the OS on the shelf








(click picture for larger size)
EDIT: okay, picture got weird... anyways, here's a link







http://0o2471.net/49574


----------



## Strickt

MB: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H 297 $

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3,5 GHz (Ivy Bridge) 465 $

Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3-2133 230 $

GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC "Titan cooled", 2048 MB DDR5 654 $

PSU: Enermax Platimax 80Plus Platinum - 750 Watt 273 $

Cooler: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100i 153 $

SSD 500gb?

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black, 3,5" - 1 TB 120 $


----------



## IRO-Bot

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834408

Awesome! Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## meckert15834

thanks for this mods









$2498.99

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4836820


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Here is mine: Taking advantage of some HW I already own to get the whole thing water cooled and still come in under the $2500 mark.









The Thirst


----------



## JAM3S121

pc part picker - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wBwa

thanks!


----------



## Shimme

*This* for 1947 with these -

XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 - $175
This GPU block for $90
With *this* monitor to top it off for 140.

If taxes bring it remove the monitor from the list, and thank you so much for this awesome drawing


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 180GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card x2

Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

awesome thanks!


----------



## PapiFiveNine

Rigbuilder
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.77 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z77 MPOWER ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($489.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($489.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Gun Metal) ATX Full Tower Case ($169.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2090.67
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-29 09:50 EST-0500)_


----------



## robbiq

heres mine. It would be nice to win this, have had a rough run and this would just be amazing, plus I've never had a personal intel rig.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Thanks, Admin!

CPU
Intel Core i7 3930k

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

Graphics
SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB
SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB

Power
SeaSonic X Series X-850 850w PSU

RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 MHz

Case
NZXT SWITCH 810 Black

Cooling
XSPC Raystorm RX360 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,504.92 (USD)

If I were to win this, some components would be transferred from my current rig, such as the SSD, peripherals, monitor, etc.









EDIT: Link to RigBuilder


----------



## Art Vanelay

Here's mine:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4837096

If tax and shipping are to be included in the price, remove the keyboard.

I'm allowed to use parts that I already own, right?


----------



## skyisover

I7 4770k
Corsair h100i
Maximus vi extreme
G. Skill Ripjaws 16gb
Evga gtx 780 classified x2
seasonic 860w platinum
Samsung 840 pro 256gb

If I could remove all the components. I would get 2 overlord tempest oc and a sennheiser hd 800 since I'm an audiophile







. Also a Xonar STX if I could.


----------



## feteru

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wBuT
$2643, but it would fit if parts were bought at Microcenter








This is an incredible opportunity, pretty cool by you guys!


----------



## Jaxlb

Thanks for this incredible opportunity!

Here is my build.
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Zenkiri/saved/1pxe

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core
*Motherboard:* ASRock X79 Extreme6 ATX LGA2011
*Ram:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866
*GPU:* XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB X2
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Series 120GB
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM
*PSU:* Corsair AX-850W
*Case:* Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower
*Cooler:* Corsair H100i

Total: $2392.87


----------



## Covert_Death

I would love to enter this! I am just about to graduate college and will be moving into the workforce as a mechanical engineer as well as getting married in October, this would be such an amazing help since I will end up buying this rig for work/gaming anyway. the rig should be in my sig as a rig buid but here are the parts again!

*CPU:* Intel 3770k
*Motherboard:* AsRock z77 OC
*RAM:* Samsung Wonder RAM16Gb (4x4Gb)
*GPU:* EVGA GTX 680 FTW 4Gb
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro series 512Gb
*HDD:* WD Caviar Black 1Tb
*OPTICAL DRIVE:* ASUS Blu-Ray Burner
*PSU:* Corsair AX-850
*CASE:* Corsair 800D
*MOUSE:* Logitech G500

*TOTAL PRICE:* $2399

EDIT: *Sig Rig link*: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4836859

thanks again for this competition admin!!!


----------



## snoball

Thar she is.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4837505


----------



## groundzero9

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4837302


----------



## kendz4494

Case: Rosewill THOR V2-White Edition, THOR V2-W Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K

Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Video Card: EVGA 02G-P4-2685-KR GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Memory: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory

SSD: Intel 520 Series Cherryville SSDSC2CW240A3K5 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

HDD: Western Digital WD Black WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

PSU: COOLER MASTER Silent Pro RSA00-AMBAJ3-US 1000W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Monitor: ViewSonic VX2460h-LED Black 24" 2ms HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LED Monitor

Keyboard: Logitech G110 Black USB Wired LED Backlighting Gaming Keyboard

Mouse: Logitech G9x Black Two modes scroll USB Wired Laser Gaming Mouse

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium

Total of $2475.87
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4837362

I hope I win! This is a great contest! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## LightMassKiller

CPU:
Intel Core i7-3770K
(Possibly Liquid Cooled)
GFX Card:
Galaxy GTX 680

RAM:
Mushkin Redline

PSU:
Seasonic 800w

Mobo:
ASUS P8z77 VPRO

Case:
NZXT Phantom 820

There are some other things, but I'll need to think on it. :s I hope I win. ^w^


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Corsair Air 540 [RigBuilder]



iwalkwithedead FTW!

PCPartPicker Link


----------



## DarkStar99

Here's my list

Rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850888

The rest of the components I would reuse from my current rig.

Thanks so much for this opportunity, OCN rocks!

Skill testing answer is 155


----------



## zerocool135

IN x 1000









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1PDVQ

had this in pcpartpicker on the off chance i won the lottery (like that would ever happen)

not everything i want in my dream rig cause i like to recycle usable but not outdated components and i already have some

CPU: i7 4770k
MOBO : Maximus VI Formula
MEMORY: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB
STORAGE: Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
VIDEO: EVGA GTX gtx780 x2
PSU: Seasonic Platnium 1000

$2489.49

Thanks for the awesome contest, glad i joined this community.

edit: heres the rigbuilder link: My Ultimate Rig


----------



## Dorianime

Reserved

My dream build! Right here this whole line! rig builder!
Comes out to $2,331.91 (USD)

In, Thanks! GL to everyone!


----------



## rjmana

edited:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5108117

Chose to enter a mATX build instead. Already have the CPU, RAM and a similar motherboard. I'd really like to get the funding for Titans









edit again:
Or 780s!







have most other parts, would love to get a pair of Titans or 780s in SLI and some guidance with watercooling parts


----------



## FlighterPilot

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4837817

Consists of:
ASRock X79 Extreme9
3930k
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB)
SLI GTX 780's
Gelid Black Edition
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
Seasonic X-850
Black Corsair 600t

It's a little over budget, but I would _sooo_ pay the difference.

'and thank you admin! This is one heck of a giveaway!









edit: had a change of want.


----------



## Cyclops

I'm going all in if I win. Going to make the ultimate gaming rig:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4837856

Ramage IV Extreme
3930K/3960X/3970X/3980X (if it gets released)
32 GB (4 x 8 GB) Corsair Dominator 2400 MHz
2 * OCZ Vector 512 GB (RAID 0)
Quad SLI MSI GTX 680 LIghtning (4 GB)
Corsair AX1200i
Caselabs Merlin SM8

Everything will be watercooled.


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

Noob _dream_power_pc

CPU
Intel Xeon E5-2640
RAM
GeIL EVO Veloce Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
Power
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified
Motherboard
EVGA 270-SE-W888-KR
Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 256
Case
LIAN LI PC-V2120X
Graphics
EVGA gtx 680 sc
Cooling
xspc raystorm

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4837547

Lol a bit over 2.5k







yeiii!!! some day will be mineeeeee!! treasure!!!


----------



## kcuestag

I would re-build my current rig and dedicate it to [email protected]


----------



## theyedi

3930k - 500
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - 430
OCZ Vector Series VTR1-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC - 265
CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W - 330
2x 7970 Lightning - 980
Total: $2505


----------



## dklic6

Thanks for the contest! In my rig builder titled "Win your ultimate rig...rig.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## famous1994

Tron themed build anyone?

CPU:
AMD FX-8350
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-990FX-A-UD7
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128508

Graphics:
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001

Graphics:
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001

RAM:
G.Skill Ares Series 32GB (4x8) DDR3 1866MHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231561

Hard Drive:
Intel 330 Series Maple Crest 120GB SATA III SSD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167121

Hard Drive:
Seagate Barracuda 1T 7200RPM SATA III HDD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148697

Optical Drive:
LG 24X DVD Burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136259

Cooling:
Antec Kuhler H20 620 Liquid Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209049

Cooling:
Lepa Casion 1C 120MM Blue LED Fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835494004

Cooling:
Lepa Casion 1C 120MM Blue LED Fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835494004

Cooling:
Lepa Casion 1C 120MM Blue LED Fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835494004

OS:
Windows 8 Professional 64-Bit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832416562

Power:
Thermaltake SMART M Series SP-850M 850W PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153158

Case:
Thermaltake Chaser MK-I ATX Full Tower Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133191

Total :$2,2125.85
Shipping:$13.17

Total with Shipping: $2,139.02


----------



## XxG3nexX

Pushed it to the limit!!! $2,499.92
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/radixmalorumestcupidita.jpg/

Rig builder link coming soon.

edit: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838060


----------



## Frazz

This one took me a lot of thought, but it would be astonishing if this build were to eventually come true.









Total Cost: $2499

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3853714


----------



## Bossman4

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor ($1044.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock X79 Extreme7 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($254.47 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($569.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($171.11 @ TigerDirect)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Enthusiast 750W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($115.98 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($55.98 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Full (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2492.48
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-08 22:50 EST-0500)_

Rig builder link coming soon

There's no HDD because i've already got a brand new spare SSD







Mod's if that's not okay please PM me









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838153 <---- rig builder link


----------



## CarFreak302

Link to rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4842136
Thanks for the awesome giveaway chance Admin!


----------



## radeon-google

here is my dream rig I know it wont happen... but wth lol









already have a nzxt phantom case... so the rest of the components i would dream to have are



link to rigbuilder
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838357


----------



## Preim

I am so jealous of these dream rigs you can build for 2500usd in the US !

Well here is mine.

GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 $631.35NZD
ANTEC LanBoy Air Blue open-air Case $309.35NZD
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100 $224.25NZD
Corsair DOMINATOR PLATINUM 8GB (2x4GB DDR3 1866MHz CL9 $194.35NZD
CORSAIR 850W AX-850 $332.35NZD
Crucial 128GB M4 $178.25NZD
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Version , 2GB $803.85NZD
INTEL Core i5 3570K $320.85NZD

All from PB Tech

All up is is $2994.60NZD

which converts to roughly 2511.27USD

Awesome Comp!

Cheers admin!









EDIT: Forgot a CPU LOL!


----------



## AddictedGamer93

3930K
Rampage IV Extreme
Ripjaws Z 1866 16GB's
7970 Crossfire
256GB Samsung 840 Pro
Spinpoint F3 1TB
30 gram tube of PK-1 (lol)

No case, psu, or cooling since I already have excellent parts to cover that

Total: $2400.67 shipped (Newegg)

Edit: Did I seriously see an FX-8350? WTH


----------



## Sharchaster

Maybe the price on my country will be slightly different, here is my DREAM RIG :

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838552

Thank you


----------



## Zerodameaon

Rigbuilder Link.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4842202

Newegg shopping list.
MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 4GD5/OC GeForce GTX 680 4GB $529.99

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB $149.99

Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E LGA 2011 $569.99

MSI Big Bang-XPower II LGA 2011 Intel X79 $379.99

Patriot Intel Extreme Master, Limited Edition 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 $199.99

SilverStone Fortress Series SST-FT02B-W-USB3.0 Black $259.99

Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM X2 $209.98

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSA00-80GAD3-US 1000W $199.99

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 $29.99

Total $2,494.90

I have a number of things like the mouse, keyboard and monitor as well as getting my OS's for free, and yes they are legal lol.


----------



## Lord Xeb

In sig rig.

Would love to have another Classified please.


----------



## njwarhead

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838549


----------



## rxsocal

I would definitely upgrade my current rig with the following:

EVGA Nvidia 680 FTW
Samsung 840 PRO 256GB X 3
Dell 24 IPS 1920X1200 X 2 monitors
Ducky shine 2
QUALITY Speakers (TBD)

Maybe an apple store gift card.

Or I could take a check for $2500 because university studies have costed me $150,000 and I already have a wonderful computer which i love and adore thanks to the help of OCN in building it. LOVE ya OCN!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838615


----------



## Clockwerk

Great. Contest. Ever.









My rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838714

No need for case, bulk storage or cooling. Might add in a new mouse or something fun.

Edit: Updated for haswell/700 series. Yay!


----------



## gears2head84

I'm in. Ive come up with this beast. Total is 2425 on Newegg. I may edit this post later, but I am pretty sure its as follows. I guess anybody has a chance but heres to hoping, and good luck to all.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838447


----------



## illipinoG

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3930k

*Motherboard*
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011

*RAM*
Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4x8GB) 1600 240-pin DDR3

*GPU*
EVGA SuperClocked+ GeForce GTX 680 2GB

*Storage*
1 x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
2 x WD Black 1TB 7200 rpm Sata6.0 HDD

*PSU*

OCZ ZX Series 1000W Fully-Modular PSU

*OS*

Windows 8 Pro x64

Total Price (newegg+shipping) = $2457.72 USD

RigBuilder Link

luck be my lady tonight


----------



## M0HNKE

Calculating now :3


----------



## ANDMYGUN

RigBuilder

Total: $2,419.90

Thanks for the Opportunity!


----------



## She loved E

So in!









Edit: updated & added to rigbuilder: SLE's Ultimate Rig 2013

CPU - 3970x (this is a dream build, right?







)
Mobo - Asus Rampage IV Gene
Ram - G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2x8GB) 2400
GPU - Asus Nvidia Titan (still dreaming...)
PSU - Corsair AX750
Boot drive - 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD
Data drives - WD Caviar Black 2TB HDD
Case - custom scratch built
Cooling - blinged-out custom-loop watercooling








Monitor - Dell 2713h 27" high-gamut monitor
Projector - Epson 8350 for big-screen gaming

If needed to keep within budget (destroyed FTL hahah) I'd buy the monitor or projector (can't afford both), PSU and HDD and the rest puts me right @ $2,500.


----------



## FPSViking

CPU
Intel 3770K

Graphics
MSI N680GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 680 x2

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 ST1000DM005/HD103SJ 1TB

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB

Case
Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA

Motherboard
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77

RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866

Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Power
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850


----------



## weblair24

Here's my Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838846

CPU - i7 3930K
Mobo - ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
GPU - XFX Double D 7970
RAM - G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series (4x8GB)
SSD - Crucial M4 512GB SSD
Optical - ASUS Bluray Combo Drive
PSU - Kingwin LZP-1000
Case - Corsair Obsidian 800D
OS - Win7 64-bit.

Quick rundown puts the price at $2708.99, but I'm sure with rebates and shopping around I could knock it down a bit.

My last powerball ticket didn't cash in, maybe this contest will!


----------



## Nightz2k

Gotta try. Thanks for the chance to win Admin!









Link to my Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838888

Total : *$2,516.91* (USD) _*A little over, but I'll obviously pay the extra.*_

*
List of parts*: _(Updated)_

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3930K

*GPU:* 2x MSI GTX 680 2GB in SLI

*Case:* NZXT Phantom White w/Red Trim

*Motherboard:* ASUS Rampage IV Formula LGA 2011 Intel X79

*Memory:* CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR 2133 Timings: 9-11-10-30 *(Red)*

*HDD*: Western Digital Black 1TB WD1002FAEX

*SSD*: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW

*PSU*: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850M


----------



## Nethermir

Getting married in three months so this maybe my last chance to get a good rig lol.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838915

Price (via NewEgg): $2,480.90

Some of the parts:

*CPU:*

Intel Core i7-3770K

*Motherboard:*

ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155

*RAM:*

CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB)

*GPU:*

EVGA GeForce 670 FTW 2GB

*Hard drive SSD:*

Intel 520 Series Cherryville 120 GB SSD

*Hard drive:*

Western Digital WD Black 1TB

*PSU:*

Corsair AX760 760W


----------



## Faint

Thanks for the opportunity.

Here is mine.

Edit: Edit: Edit: Updated Build

Updated it another time.

Rig Builder *|* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5194767

PCPartpicker *|* http://pcpartpicker.com/p/10AW1


----------



## dizzy4

Admin, you rock.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839389

There is the RigBuilder link -- notice the integrated RaspberryPi









Featured in my sig. too!

Virtualize everything!

Now with AMD build too! I would be happy with either


----------



## Tnt6200

In! Here's my rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839599

Thanks for another great contest!









EDIT: Current total is $2120.94 on Newegg... The rest would go towards case/watercooling etc.


----------



## bobfig

im in

rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839602

Newegg wish list: https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=22030326
(hope it works)



Spoiler: Warning: Image of the list


----------



## kt6999

Iam entering for my son thanks for this giveaway
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839820


----------



## ericld

Well, here goes. This will be BlackRain III. Another AMD rig, but water cooled. It went over a little, and some of the components I already have. Like the case and GPU. It is surprising how the water cooling parts add up.

RigBuilder for BlackRain III - Total is $2623.81


----------



## 7hm

*CPU*:Intel Core i7-3930K
*PSU*:ENERMAX MAXREVO 1350W
*SSD*: Intel 520 Series Cherryville 240GB X2
*GPU*:GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB X2

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839910


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

OCN is simply unsurpassed. Shout out to the fitness thread.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4863808


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Reserved


----------



## RandomK

So in! Fingers crossed.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839907

I've got several parts I can use for this LGA-2011 upgrade, and if I only got one GPU (rather than the 3 listed) I could probably get it all shipped for less than the stated $2,500!


----------



## lolllll117

here's my idea of an ultimate LAN rig:

here's a link to it on PC part picker: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/lolllll117/saved/1MNL
i'd spend the rest of the money on this:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-l240.html

everything else (monitor, OS, keyboard, etc...) i already own and don't need. at some point, i would definitely get a GPU block for water cooling.

thanks a ton for this giveaway admin!


----------



## Butternut101

pretty much saw this set up one time while i was shopping at microcenter and fell in love with everything...>_< anyway total cost at microcenter $2337.97
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840015


----------



## Tsar

My dream rig is in my sig, but I will post it here aswell! (Decided to edit it a bit)

RigBuilder link as I keep on changing my mind:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4920082


----------



## snipekill2445

My dream rig:
==========
*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3770K

*Motherboard*
Asus Maximus V Formula Z77

*GPU*
Gigabyte HD 7970 Windforce

*RAM*
16GB Samsung 1600 Wonder ram

*Power Supply*
Corsair AX860i

*Case*
NZXT Switch 810 Gunmetal

*Cooling*
XSPC RS360 Kit

*Hard Drives*
Seagate Barracuda 2TB

Samsung 830 128GB
==================

$2890.00 NZD = $2442USD


----------



## mat459

I want this one!!!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839913


----------



## Snyderman34

I'm in.

CPU: I7-3770K
GPU:Sapphire AMD HD 7970
RAM: Corsair Dominator, 32GB
PSU: Corsair Professional 1050W
Case: Haf XB
Drives: 2TB WD Black HDD, 128GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD
Motherboard: Sabertooth X77
Cooler: Corsair H100i

Here's a link. ~$2000
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zIze

Add a 2560x1440 Monitor (Auris EQ276W) for $400 for a total of ~$2420


----------



## Red1776

Here is mine








Intel Core i7-3930K
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802

MSI R7970 Lightning Radeon HD 7970
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127670

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233346

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193

CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W Digital ATX12V
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039

COOLER MASTER COSMOS II
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119252

Total = $2497.33


----------



## charliew

i7 - 3930k
ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME X79 S-2011 EATX
8x 4gb Corsair red edition LP 1866mhz RAM
NZXT FULLTOWER PHANTOM ATX RED
PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE CPU COOLER AM3+/1155/1366/2011 RED
CORSAIR AX 1200I DIGITAL ATX MODULAR PSU 1200W
2x GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 680 OC 4GB PCI-E DVI/HDMI/DP
Sleeved cables BLACK
4x Corsair Quiet edition 120mm
2x 256gb SAMSUNG 840 SSD
2x 2TB WD BLACK HDDS

Random Sony black DVD-burner.

This would be the most beautiful thing to ever run on air.
RAMDISK and Dual SSDs for gaming goodness.

Total costs, too much


----------



## manifest3r

Here it is!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840237

If I do win, I hope to get mah fold on!

*CPU*
Intel i7-3930K
*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD Green WD20EARX 2TB
Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB
*Case*
LIAN LI PC-A71F ATX Full Tower
*Motherboard*
ASUS P9X79 WS
*RAM*
Corsair XMS 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
*Cooling*
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 140mm and 120mm SSO CPU Cooler
*Graphics*
2X Geforce 660Ti EVGA 02G-P4-3660-KR
*Power*
SeaSonic X-1050 1050W
*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,412.96 (USD)*


----------



## Draven

Here is what I'd like to have, my ultimate LAN/Gaming rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840327

Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 350D mATX $109.99

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K $249.99

RAM: G.Skill Trident X 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) $174.99

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Gene $209.99

GPU: 2x Sapphire Radeon R9 290x $1199.98

Fans: Corsair Air Series SP120 Twin Pack x3 $86.97
Corsair Air Series AF140 $16.99

The Rigbuilder doesn't have CAD but I entered the prices in CAD anyway, total after taxes and shipping is $2371.54 from Newegg.ca







The rest of the parts I'll just use from my current rig. The rest of the money will go towards 2x water blocks for the GPUs

15x10+5=155 just incase lol.


----------



## djmattm

CPU
i7 3770k
RAM
4x4GB Samsung 30nm
Monitor
Catleap Yamakasi 27"
Case
CoolerMaster HAF 932
Motherboard
asrock z77 extreme6
Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
Keyboard
Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 PRO, Black
Graphics
2 x Ati 7970 3gb
Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3
Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,486 (USD)


----------



## solar0987

Omg!!!

This would be so [email protected]@

Here it is Totally updated for new stuff that has came out!!!



This would be so awesome! I would of course use my old pumps, power supply drives ect.!


----------



## Hartk1213

Here is my ultimate rig ...Here is my rig builder
i already have an extra NZXT Switch 810 at home so i dont need a case and I already have 3x Dell monitors so I don't need any monitors either

CPU - Intel i7 - 3770k - $329.99
Mobo - ASUS - Maximus V Extreme- $369.99
GPU - 2x XFX - Double D HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB - $899.98
HDD - WD - Black 2tb Storage - $179.99
SSD - OCZ - Vertex 4 256GB SSD - $229.99
Cooler - Corsair - H100i Liquid Cooler - $109.99
RAM - 2x Corsair - Vengeance 8GB - $88.98 (1 Red set, 1 Black set )
PSU - Seasonic - X-1050 - $199.99
Keyboard - Rosewill - RK-9000i MX Blue - $84.99
This totals out to $2493.89

Thank you OCN & Good luck to everyone


----------



## bluewr

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wF4a
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wF4a/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wF4a/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($86.79 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($164.99 @ Adorama)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($426.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($426.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair 550D ATX Mid Tower Case ($119.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Kingwin Lazer Platinum 750W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($174.95 @ Outlet PC)
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($55.98 @ NCIX US)
Monitor: Asus MT276HE 27.0" Monitor ($335.59 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2357.22
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-09 03:46 EST-0500)


----------



## bluewr

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xJAS
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xJAS/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xJAS/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($140.98 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($86.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($178.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card ($1017.48 @ SuperBiiz)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar DX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($80.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($104.55 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 1250W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($236.82 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($55.98 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2367.75
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-15 11:49 EST-0500)


----------



## freedumb

Here we go.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4835071


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

It's sorta minimalistic, as the price of enterprise components gets expensive, but here is about what I'd do:

CPU - AMD Opteron 6234 - corespeed: 2.4 GHz

Hard Drive - Intel 330 - capacity: 120 GBytes

Motherboard - Supermicro H8QGL-6F

OS - Ubuntu Server 12.04

RAM - Kingston Technology ValueRAM 16 GB Kit ECC

Case - SuperChassis 828TQ+-R1400LPB

Would likely change it up a bit, but for now it leaves a lot of growth space. More processors, more and/or better SSDs, and a potential array of GPUs. No clue if the rig builder links are static but here is to mine:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840435

Total cost of this rig: $2,572 (USD)


----------



## BiscuitHead

This would be a really nice contest to win

Here's what I got:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840648

*edit:*
Switched to RigBuilder


----------



## Riou

My Rig Builder Link

Total Cost: $2384.87


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

RigBuilder
Comes out to $2390 without savings.


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

CPU - Intel Core i7 3930K
Motherboard - ASUS Rampage IV Formula Motherboard
Graphics - ASUS Radeon HD7970 DirectCU II TOP 3GB
Hard Drive(s) - 6x Western Digital WD Red 3TB WD30EFRX
Total cost of this rig: $2,443 (AUD)

RigBuilder link


----------



## Sqrldg

Thanks OCN for another great giveaway!!!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840756

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3770K

*Graphics*
MSI GTX 680 Lightning x2

*SSD*
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

*OS*
Windows 8 Professional 64-bit

*Motherboard*
ASRock Z77 OC Formula

*RAM*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory x2

*Hard Drive*
WD Green 1TB

*Power*
Corsair AX1200i

*Cooling*
Corsair H100i

*Case*
Switch 810 Matte Black

*Price*
$2,825.88


----------



## HALOwner97

FX8350
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7
Corsair H100i
Corsair Obsidian 800D
Seasonic X-1050
Powercolor 7990
32GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 4x8
1TB WD Caviar black
Corsair CSSD-F120GBGT-BK


----------



## Hukkel

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4841002

Big update to newer parts, not a full build. I would pay for the other parts myself.

4670K
MSI Z87 MPOWER MAX
Dominator platinum 2*4GB 1600
Corsair AX1200i
2 x EVGA GTX780
27 " Korean 1440p monitor
Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD
Roccat ISKU, KOVA+, Taito
Silverstone TJ11

Hooray for competitions!


----------



## Hanshin

Guess I will enter too!

A link to my dream build:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4841098

I already have a custom case and watercooling parts waiting for it!


----------



## bg92

Link to rig made in rig builder http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4841305

Case - Corsair 550D

Cpu - Intel i7 -3930K

Motherboard - Gigabyte X79 UP-4

Ram - Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb

Gpu - 2GB MSI GTX 660 Ti Power Edition

Hard Drive - 256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series

Psu - Corsair AX760

Cooling - Corsair H100i


----------



## Noctizzle

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wG2U

I went the Mini ITX route, with a 512gb SSD.

In for the lols


----------



## soloz2

Qty. Product Description Savings Total Price

Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Item #: N82E16822136533
$104.99

EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Item #: N82E16814130794
$569.99
NVIDIA Gift Game Borderlands 2
Item #: N82E16800999297
NVIDIA Gift PC Game Assassin's Creed 3
Item #: N82E16800999298

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817151087
$149.99

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-2133C9D-16GXH
Item #: N82E16820231571
$134.99

ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813131830
$199.99

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
Item #: N82E16819116501
$329.99

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Item #: N82E16820147193
$249.99

LIAN LI PC-V354B Black Aluminum MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case
Item #: N82E16811112300
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$139.99

Grand Total: $1,879.92


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wG2U
> I went the Mini ITX route, with a 512gb SSD.
> In for the lols


I actually thought about it... but then thought that I don't really need such a small rig and that a slightly larger build would be more practical.


----------



## Ukkooh

Pcpartpicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wGdm
Rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4841377

Awesome competitions @OCN lately.


----------



## zinfinion

*Rigbuilder*

*PCPartPicker part list*

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 ($109.95)
EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($999.99)
Creative Sound Blaster ZxR ($250.00)
Thrustmaster T500 RS GT5 Wheel ($524.99)
Thrustmaster TH8RS Gearbox ($126.61)
Thrustmaster HOTAS Warthog ($459.06)

*Total:* $2470.60

I must say it's fascinating to see all the different builds in this thread, much more variety than I would have thought.









*Updated 2013-03-17:* Decided to go for accessories and upgrades rather than a complete second rig.


----------



## RKTGX95

Here's my dream build (which isn't too far than my current







)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834642

grand total - 3326.88$
(or 2436.9$ without the monitor and soundcard)

all prices are according to newegg at the time of posting this reply. (important to note that i don't have the ability to purchase from newegg as i live outside the US)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



build lacks WC. reason is that i'd want to plan it well and a mod for it and for now my dream machine doesn't need it



i think i get the idea of the thread. it's not about winning but more about making us research our dreams and learn from others as well. and i must say it is very enlightening to see others dream monsters compared to our own.


----------



## Noctizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> I actually thought about it... but then thought that I don't really need such a small rig and that a slightly larger build would be more practical.


ah, but one can dream..one can dream


----------



## kmac20

Choices WITH monitor

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wGWF
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wGWF/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wGWF/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus P9X79 PRO ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($303.55 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Patriot Intel Extreme Master, Limited Ed 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($212.95 @ Mac Connection)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($469.99 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($159.98 @ Outlet PC)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($191.82 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Lite-On IHBS112-04 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($68.98 @ Outlet PC)
Monitor: Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor ($277.99 @ Amazon)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2505.22
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-09 11:29 EST-0500)

After rebates however it ends up being right under 2505.22, at around $2470.

I really wanted to go GIGABYTE for the board, but I could not find ONE gigabyte 2011 board with a debug led built on, which i feel is a no brainer now a days. Especially when you consider that they have them on most of their 1155 boards.


----------



## b0z0

My dream rig


----------



## arkenex

you are a good person, admin.

CPU: I5-3570K
GPU: 2x 7970 MSI Lightning
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
MoBo: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H
RAM: 16Gb Samsung Wonder RAM
Case: Silverstone TJ-11b
Cooling: Corsair H100i
SSD: 240GB Samsung 840 Pro
HDD: 2Tb Western Digital Black


----------



## chupasongre

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H
CPU: i5 3570k
GPU: 2 7970 msi lightining
RAM: 16 gb samsung wonder ram
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 240 gb
HDD: 2tb western digital black
PSU: corsair ax 1200i


----------



## Anth0789

My dream rig!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1ZS9w

Total: $2357.81


----------



## ejb222

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834303
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/ejb222/saved/1pW3

updated for Haswell
*CPU* - i7 4770k - $279 @microcenter

*MOBO* - MSI Z87 Mpower Max- $267

*RAM* - G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 - $199.99

*GPU* -MSI R7950 Twin Frozr x 2 - $640

*HDD* - Seagate Barracuda 4TB x 2 - $340

*Optical*- LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer - $60

*Monitor* - Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor - $570

*PSU* - Rosewill Capstone 750w Modular - $120

*CPU Waterblock* - XSPC Raystorm CPU Block - $59.95

*Reservoir* - XSPC 5.25" Bay Reservoir - $34.95

*Pump* - Swiftech MCP35X Water Pump - $93.95

*Rediator* - Black Ice GT Xtreme 280 Radiator - $121.95

Over the $2500 limit....but....


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

This is would be for gaming and music production.

*Intel I7-4770K - $339.99
Asus Maximus VI Impact - $229.99
G.Skill Ripjaws X 16GB Kit - $164.99
Corsair H100i - $109.99
Samsung 256GB 840 Pro SSD - $224.99
EVGA Hadron M-itx case and PSU - $189.99
EVGA GTX 780 - $649.99
Focusrite Forte Audio Interface - $499.99*

*Approx TOTAL - $2500.00 USD*


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

This is awesome!

my ultimate rig would be:

MOBO: ASUS Maximus V Formula http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131854

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501

RAM: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400 MHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233347

PSU: CORSAIR HX1050 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034

HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148840

SSD: Corsair Force GS CSSD-F240GBGS-BK 2.5" 240GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233312

Cooling: H100i http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

case: NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146067

GPU's (2 of them, of course







): SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351VXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001

total $$ is 2535 dollar. (at newegg)

15 x 10 + 5= 155


----------



## Slinkie

GL everyone.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4841767

Total cost: $2,459


----------



## Quantum Reality

SystemRig.zip 146k .zip file
 - XPS file inside, viewable natively in Win7 and probably Vista.

The above contains the original rig I priced out at ~$2600. The new rig, in RigBuilder ("Ultimate Rig") contains the most recent parts, so the XPS file is of historical interest only.
Quote:


> •It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If you region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



155











(I'm Canadian, so I'm including this to make sure I'm on the right side of any contest issues)


----------



## Disseverment

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wHKp

Total Cost: $2443.17


----------



## repiv89

I'm in! Good luck all!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4841983


----------



## Bluelighting

Motherboard
Rampage IV Extreme

CPU
i7 3930k

Ram
Corsair Dominator 16GB (CMT16GX3M4X2133C9, Times 2

PSU
EVGA Super NOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply

Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, Times 2

Case
Azza Genesis 9000

SSD
128GB Crucial m4 2.5-inch SATA 6Gb/s (SATA III)

HDD
WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s Times 2

Cooling
XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Extreme Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> This is so cool...at the very least I get to see cool builds, learn about people's tastes, and maybe products I've never heard of before.


Going by *my tastes*, I'm either out in left field somewhere or ahead of the curve







. I'm really surprised there aren't more Krakens and Swiftech H220s. It's good to see the Samsung Wonder RAM is doing pretty well. I also found the amount of older, slower SSDs interesting; I was expecting all Samsung 840 Pros and OCZ Vertex 4s. And I was pleasantly surprised by the number of builds including a Sound Blaster Z series, considering the general rap that Creative has.

The most interesting thing I have learned from this thread is that Corsair has some serious mindshare.


----------



## Tman5293

EDIT: I'm changing this post entirely. I'm going to ask for parts that I can mix with some of the parts I currently have:

GPU - Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz Edition: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001 - *$439.99*

RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) @ 2400MHz: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233394 - *$499.99*

SSD - Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147194 - *$519.99*

CPU - Intel Core i7 3930K: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492 - *$569.99*

Motherboard - ASUS Rampage IV Extreme: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802 - *$449.99*

*Total: $2479.95*

EDIT 2: My Contest Entry In Rigbuilder


----------



## NotReadyYet

Goodluck everyone!!

My Entry!

Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011

G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000

SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W ATX12V

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive

COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition RC-942-KKN3

GIGABYTE GV-R797TO-3GD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB

ASUS Xonar Essence STX Virtual 7.1

I have some other parts in my house that would go into this beauty!

Total: $2615.92


----------



## GuilT1

This is so awesome, thanks for the chance to win a dream rig!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5061534/version/5061536


----------



## onestack

my entry and as always thanks keep up the good work!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4842133


----------



## Faster_is_better

I see a lot of similar "dream parts" in the other lists









Here is mine, would likely be adjusted a bit, maybe a different mobo, and prices could probably be less but I just went to Newegg to source everything quickly.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4841992

The total was right at about $2500, but in the event that I win lol, I would be looking for deals on this stuff to edge out more budget









Thanks Admin, this site is awesome. (2 posts till 4k!)

*Edit:* In the small chance that I do win, I'm just going to consider my list as outdated, and it will need to be reworked. So hard to maintain with the amount of tech that changes.


----------



## DF is BUSY

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4842154

grand total : ~~$2489.00

looking forward to this!


----------



## Clovertail100

Hopefully this counts. All other specs would be borrowed from my current system, but if I put all that in the price would be around $6000.









Cheers!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

CPU: AMD 8350 $199.99

Motherboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 $194.99

Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 32GB (4 x 8GB) BLT4K8G3D1608ET3LX0 $284.99

Storage: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW $349.99

Video Card: MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC x 2 $879.98

Power Supply: KINGWIN LZP-1000 $179.99

Case: Corsair Graphite Series 600T Silver Steel $179.99


----------



## Saiyansnake

IN!!!! Thanks for the opportunity admins and best of luck to all!

My $2520.00 dream rig!


----------



## Fa11ou7

WoW, thank you for the opportunity. Now this setup obviously won't be under $2500 but you said to post the ultimate so here it is. If I do happen to win I will tailor the build accordingly

Edit: here is the link -> Dream Machine

*CPU*
Intel i7-3970X

*RAM*
G.Skill F3-1600C8D-8GAB

*Optical Drive*
Asus BW-12B1ST

*Monitor*
Yamakasi Q271 Retina Ver.1

*Mouse*
razer deathadder

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-Z77x-D3H

*Hard Drive*
Mushkin MKNSSDCR240GB-DX

*Cooling*
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo RR-212E-20PK-R2

*Keyboard*
Logitech G19

*Mouse Pad*
razer

*Graphics*
Geforce GTX 690

*Hard Drive*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 STS31500341AS

*OS*
Windows 8 Pro

*Power*
seasonic SS-760XP

*Audio*
Sennheiser PC360


----------



## pjstp20

RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4842518

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
ASUS GTX680-DC2T

Hard Drive
Corsair Force Series GT 180GB x2

Power
CORSAIR AX860i

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77

RAM
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB)

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF XM

Cooling
Corsair H100i

Grand total $2,182.90


----------



## Dustin1

CPU
Intel Core i7 3770K

RAM
Patriot Extreme 4GBx2 2400

Hard Drive
Spintpoint F3 1TB

OS
Windows 7 64bit

Power
SeaSonic X-850

Mouse Pad
SteelSeries QcK

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V Extreme

SSD
256GB Crucial M4

Optical Drive
Lite-On iHAS124

Monitor
1440p Monitor

Case
Corsair 600T

Audio
ASUS Essence STX

Graphics
EVGA GTX 680 Classified

Hard Drive
Spinpoint F3 1TB

Cooling
Corsair H100i

Keyboard
OCN Ducky

Mouse
Logitech G9x

A tad over $2,500 but that's it.


----------



## tzaar0723

*CPU*: Intel i7-3770K

*Motherboard:* eVGA Z77 FTW

*RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB)

*GPUs:* eVGA GTX 670+ FTW 4GB (x3)

*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 White

*SSD:* Kingston HyperX 120GB (x2)

*Storage Drive:* Western Digital Black 1TB

*PSU:* Corsair AX1200i

*Cooling:* Corsair H100i


----------



## Black5Lion

changed the specs and this time i actually made a rigbuilder version!!!








(all parts priced using amazon)

rigbuilder:
MCM Evo.

good luck to everyone! and thanks again!!














:thumb:

Edit: I'm not sure of the rules over here, but just in case: 15 x 10 + 5 = Z > 150 + 5 = Z > 155 = Z > Thus 15 x 10 + 5 = 155.


----------



## starships

Wow, someone is going to be very happy at the end of this thread. Here is my submission in rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843001

*CPU*
i7 3930k

*GPU*
Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte X79S-UP5

*SSD*
Samsung 840 Pro 256gb

*PSU*
Corsair AX860i

*Memory*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32gb DDR3-1866

*Audio*
Asus Xonar Essence STX

*Case*
Lian Li PC-A76

Total for that is 2401.19 with NCIX prices. If I was to win, I would definitely chip in for a full watercooling loop, a Crossover 2560x1440 monitor, and I already have a 7950 so I'd CF that.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.93 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Extreme ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($376.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($154.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($439.99 @ B&H)
Video Card: Galaxy GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($539.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case ($299.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($197.04 @ Newegg)
Total: $2408.91
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-21 14:44 EST-0500)


----------



## ploppercon

My List:

1)NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case
2)Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
3)ASUS VH242H Black 23.6" 5ms HDMI Full 1080P Widescreen LCD Monitor W/Speakers
4)XFX Double D FX-797A-TDBC Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support (2 of them)
5)SILVERSTONE ST1000-P 1000W ATX 12V v2.3 & EPS 12V 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
6)RAZER Black USB Wired BlackWidow Ultimate Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
7)RAZER Black Wired Laser Naga Molten Special Edition Gaming Mouse
8)CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9
9)ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
10)Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 ...
11)CORSAIR Hydro Series H100 (CWCH100) Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
12)Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Stand-Alone Drive)
13)Link Depot Model HDMI-2-HDMI 6 ft. HDMI TO HDMI A/V Cable - OEM (2 of them)

Total price incl. shipping: $2,481.72
On newegg

Thanks for this!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Awesome super duper ultra-fantastic giveaway! This is what I would swap with my existing parts for my dream pc.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4842917


----------



## Baldy

WHAT A GIVEAWAY! Admin should start a personal charity drive at this rate









Mainly internal parts I'm looking for, so yeah...

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K Processor

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

*Storage:* Samsung 840 PRO 256MB SSD
*Storage:* Western Digital Velociraptor 1TB HDD

*Video Card:* MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr 4GB

*Power Supply:* Corsair AX860i 860W PSU

*Total:* $2205 straight from newegg without rebates and stuff. If given the full $2500, would spend the rest on watercooling.


----------



## Sin100

*CPU*
i7 3930K

*Hard Drive*
OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-480G

*Power*
KINGWIN LZP-1000 1000W

*Motherboard*
ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79

*RAM*
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB

*Sound Card*
HT | OMEGA Claro Halo XT PCI Interface Sound Card

*Monitor*
Asus VG248QE 24-inch 3D LED Monitor

*Headphones*
Sennheiser HD650 Reference Headphone

*Keyboard*
OCN Ducky mechanical red keyboard


----------



## MarcN5

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($73.74 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($73.74 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($247.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($569.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF 922 ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* OCZ ZX 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.98 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2420.35


----------



## couchasault9001

This is always a blast to do. I know i'm fairly new here, so i feel a bit questionable entering, but what the heck. Thanks for the opportuninty









Updated 3/19/13. had to make a titan build that wasn't crazy over budget









PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/KMBI
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/KMBI/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/KMBI/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($569.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Zalman LQ-320 Liquid CPU Cooler (have)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($74.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($132.57 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (have)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($319.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1006.13 @ Newegg)
Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($102.00 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Silverstone AP182 170.0 CFM 180mm Fan ($27.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: OCZ Z Series Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (Have)
Total: $2541.64
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-19 14:28 EDT-0400)


----------



## robotninja

CPU Intel I7 3930k [email protected]
MOBO Asus maximus v extreme 369.00 @ newegg
Sapphire 7970 Vapor X GHZ 424.98 @amazon
Corsair Dominator GT Platinum 16gb [email protected] newegg
NZXT Switch 169.00 @newegg
Corsair AX1200 264.98 @amazon
Samsung 830 SSD 128 GB 109.99 @newegg

Total 1823.24

Assume 500 budget on custom loop cooling (which I am sure all you fine folks would help me with as I have 0 knowledge)

2323.24

All prices via PC PartPicker

Would move my existing HDD's to this rig for storage and games and make my current PC a 24/7 dedicated folder.


----------



## coolbeans785

This is very nice! Thanks!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4841608


----------



## doomlord52

According to Newegg.com:

Core i7 3770k - $330
Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe - $290
2x MSI GTX 680 Lightning - $1000
2x Intel 330 60GB SSD RAID 0 - $160
Corsair Vengeance 16gb (4x4) DDR3 2133 - $170
Corsair H100i - $125
Corsair 600T WHITE - $180
Corsair HX850 - $190

Total: $2445

(adding rig-builder thing in a bit)

/edit

It says im post #431 of 430.... I broke it lol.


----------



## eliongater

Here is my entry
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843184
With money to spare to spend on shipping (if parts are international)
15x10+5=155


----------



## robbo2

CPU
i7 3930K $579

Graphics
MSI Radeon HD7970 Lightning BE 3GB $539

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD $269

Power
Seasonic X-850 80Plus Gold 850W $269

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Formula Motherboard $355

RAM
G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10Q-16GTX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 $159

Case
Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey $149

Cooling
Corsair h100i $145

Total $2464 from Pc Case Gear


----------



## 3volu7ion

What an awesome competition!

I'm in the process of building my ultimate rig. I wouldn't want to start over but I could sure use the prizes from this competition to turn my existing rig into my ultimate dream pc.

Here's what I would need -

*Graphics*

2x For SLI - KFA2 GeForce GTX 680 LTD OC V4 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card **ALL WHITE**

*RAM*

Corsair Dominator 16GB (4x4GB) PC3-14900C9 1866MHz Dual/Quad Channel Kit

*Fan*

BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm Fan - **All White**

*Cables*

1x BitFenix Alchemy 24pin ATX extension 30cm - White

4x BitFenix Alchemy 8pin PCI-E extension 45cm - White

*Lighting*

1x NZXT CB-LED20-WT 24x White LED Sleeve - 2m

*Watercooling*

Laing 18W DDC-Pump 12V DDC-1T Plus

EK-Supreme LTX - Nickel CSQ Intel CPU Waterblock

EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Nickel CSQ

EK-BAY SPIN Reservoir - White Acetal CSQ

EK-DDC X-RES 140 CSQ - Acetal

Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 240

Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 120

Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator

2x EK-CSQ Adapter 90° G1/4 Black

7x EK-CSQ Adapter 45° G1/4 Black

14x EK PSC Compression Fitting 13mm 3/8" - G1/4 - Black

XSPC HighFlex Hose 1/2" ID, 3/4" OD, 19/12.7mm, 2m, Clear

Mayhems Pastel - Ice White Coolant 1L

Total: $2,606 (based on UK prices converted to USD, it's probably a lot cheaper to buy this in the US)

Imagine the above kit in here (I already have 3x White SATA & 3x White SATA Power cables on order)



But with the baby due Feb 7th and the wife going off work for 6 months +.... you probably guessed it already, my build is on hold for the foreseeable future.

Very best of luck to all, I seriously hope whoever wins this will do a very in depth build log!

Keep up the good work Overclock, and happy new year


----------



## wes1121

my dream pc
this is my dream pc and the money left over is for a cooling loop

$2,130

good luck everyone


----------



## Dhalgren65

I've built 5 AMD rigs now-I wanna try big boy toys!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843538
Not accurate but rather rushed in order to get in this!
I would make us a PC to be proud of!
Thanks for the opportunity!
Yee Haw!


----------



## Chickenman

Pretty simple here:

CPU - 3930K
GPU - GTX Titan
MB - Asus Sabretooth X79
CASE - Fractal Define R4 - black
SSD - OCZ Vector 128GB x 2
PSU - Corsair HX850

Would be all gravy


----------



## adamski07

Wow. what a late Christmas gift!

Here's mine!

NZXT Phantom 820 CA-PH820-G1 Gunmetal Steel - $249.99

Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB - $179.99

MSI N680GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 680 2GB - $499.99

CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 - $279.99

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 - $239.99

EVGA Z77 FTW 151-IB-E699-KR LGA 1155 Intel Z77 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard - $329.99

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 - $329.99

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler - $109.99

Corsair Neutron Series GTX CSSD-N240GBGTX-BK 2.5" 240GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - $229.99

*TOTAL : $2,449.91*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4845438


----------



## ikem

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843640

Case: Lian Li V700
Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: Intel i7-3930k
RAM: 32gb Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer Red
GPU: Asus 7870 DC2
GPU: Asus 7870 DC2
SSD: Crucial M4 256gb
PSU: Cooler Master Silent Hybrid Pro 850w
HSF: Corsiar H100i


----------



## samuelspark

I want to win so badly! Only being a student doesn't allow you to build rigs like these.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843589


----------



## Overkill

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843586


----------



## yeoubi

The rig is also posted from Rigbuilder as you asked, but I'll post another copy here.

CPU (not from contest, will get separately)
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4gb 1866mhz
Asus gtx680 direct cuii (X2)
Corsair AX1200i
Samsung 840series Pro 256gb
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Silverstone FT02-BW
Custom Water cooling


----------



## bored32

My proposed Rig Is in My signature







WIsh Me Luck.


----------



## bored32

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843811


----------



## Shrak

Trying is better than not trying.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4842749


----------



## bigkahuna360

Oh! Its been a while since the Dream Rig Competition happened.







Glad it was able to happen again!

Heres my rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843829


----------



## mcrbradbury

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844171

all of my want!!


----------



## chrisguitar

Here is my ultimate rig in AUD! Thanks OCN for the chance to win this!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4845291

*Rig:*
Intel i7 4930k
Asus P9X79
GSKILL 32GB Quad channel 1600Mhz
Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler
Corsair AX760i Platinum Power Supply
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS 120mm PWM x2
BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Black Tinted Blue LED Fan
ASUS PB278Q 27in PLS LED Widescreen Monitor
BitFenix Alchemy Connect 60cm Blue LED Strip
Ducky DK9008 Shine 3 Mech Keyboard Blue LED Cherry Blue

Total cost is $2654 AUD shipped.

I'd like it in the paypal form if I won, it would make it a lot easier with me living in Australia.

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## MyFaceHole

Here are the parts, I have all the other parts necessary to have it built.

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor
*Motherboard:* ASRock 990FX Extreme9 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Cards:* *2X* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card
*Sound Card:* Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card
*Case Fans:* *4X* Cougar Vortex 70.5 CFM 140mm Fan (Push Pull)
*Power Supply:* Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1200W 80 PLUS Gold
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-16D1HT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer
*Monitors:* *2X* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor

*Link:* http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1OA1x

Total cost is, excluding mail in rebates and including shipping, *$2329.65* as of 11/16/2013
Thank you for your generosity, we all appreciate it.


----------



## Figit090

Thanks for the contest! Here's a mockup of an ideal rig. I have lots of parts in my current rig that I would donate so a good chunk of the price would be reduced:

Rigbuilder version
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
Memory: GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Storage: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Video Card(s): 2x or 3x EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB Video Card (3-Way SLI)
Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (White) ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Monitor(s): 3x Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
Keyboard: Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard
Total: ~$3500

Another possibility is to take my current rig and upgrade it to finish it, and achieve another ultimate gaming rig. Here are my current specs and I just need one more monitor and two GPU's to get a killer setup:

Rigbuilder version

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V PRO ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Memory: GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
Memory: GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Storage: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Case: NZXT Phantom 410 (White) ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: NZXT HALE 90 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer
Monitor: HP ZR22w 21.5" Monitor
Monitor: HP ZR22w 21.5" Monitor
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
I paid ~$1700

To make this my ultimate rig I would need:

Two EVGA GeForce GTX 660Ti cards ($607 with tax)
One zr22w HP monitor, or close 21.5" IPS panel for my third monitor ($300 or less)

Total would be about $1000

A third option I would choose is a new Phantom 820 case, new motherboard from the first list, and THREE 660Ti cards, and one screen, which would bring me closer with about $1800 in upgrades to my current parts.

So many possibilities, but to bring the price down for a full and completely new rig, I would remove one GPU, one or two screens, and any misc. items to make the $2500.


----------



## Billy_5110

in for sure









*CPU:*
Intel Core i7 3930K 6 Core
*Motherboard*
ASUS Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011
*RAM:*
Corsair Vengeance CMZ32GX3M4X1866C10 32GB 4X8GB DDR3-1866 CL10-11-10-30
*Graphic card:*
ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II 980MHZ 2GB
*Power Supply:*
Corsair AX860I 860W ATX 12V V2.31 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power Supply
*Case:*
Cooler Master HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 ATX Computer Case
*CPU cooler:*
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100I CPU Cooler
*SSD:*
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5IN SATA3

$2,438.65 CAD from www.ncix.com

Would SLI the GTX 670 DCII i already have and give away my actual gaming computer with a gtx 550 ti as graphic card i have as physx card. =)

If OCN can make me happy i may get someone happy as i would be.


----------



## animal0307

Here we go. It's a winner I can feel it.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844387


----------



## SalisburySteak

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844045

*CPU:* Intel 3930k $520
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 $224
*GPU:* Gigabyte Windforce 780 $509
*RAM:* Kingston XMP 10th Anniversary Series 16GB $140
*HDD:* Seagate NAS HDD ST2000VN000 2TB $120
*SSD:* Crucial M500 240gb $160
*PSU:* Corsair RM750 $130
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 $110

Razer Naga 2014 $70
HIFIMAN - EF-2A HEADPHONE AMP $170
Monoprice 27" IPS-ZERO-G Slim Monitor $350

Total= $2504


----------



## Disturbed117

*Ultimate Rig! Rig Link*

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V

RAM: G.skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB)  x2

GPU: MSI 7970 Lightning  x2

PSU: Corsair Professional Series HX1050

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X

Sub Total = *$2,349.92*


----------



## NateST

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844601/version/4844603

Total Amount... a lot.

..


----------



## Epik Pako

Here is mine.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844565

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($164.98 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Microcenter)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($129.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($247.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($529.99 @ Best Buy)
Case: Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case ($149.93 @ Mac Connection)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($235.98 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2303.79


----------



## krajee

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844742

$2367


----------



## Dr-Alan

I suppose I'll enter this...
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844805 here's what I've got the price is $2,474.90


----------



## 777300ER

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wO0I
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wO0I/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wO0I/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-3470 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: ASRock B75 PRO3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($82.55 @ Newegg)
Memory: Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Intel 520 Series Cherryville 60GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($89.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card ($229.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower Case ($69.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $1322.43
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-10 00:00 EST-0500)

Sorry about PCPartPicker, not used to this one yet...

This build would make my mom quite happy... Her laptop is dying and she needs a replacement, and why the hell not deck it out.

[Edit] and some nice fans.


----------



## Racersnare21

In on this for sure

My deam build - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5513065


----------



## HarrisLam

what the....what's going on with all these events lately?? That's sick bro!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880111


----------



## MjoLniRXx

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844796

This is my dream rig. I have been trying to build a custom PC for so many years and to date, I have never had the money to buy one. When I was around 13 (early teenager as the exact age eludes me), I worked a summer with my Dad and was dead set on buying a PC with my measly earnings. I began to research parts online and ended up ordering a random case with a power supply and an ASUS motherboard which I had researched. These two items exhausted my funds and I had no way of earning more money to buy any other components.

I believe this was in the Pentium 4 days and if I can recall correctly a processor cost around 350 to 400 dollars for around 3 GHz. I have no clue what a graphics card would have cost. My father had a Radeon 9800 Pro in his computer that I used to game on when he was at work and that was the one I wanted to buy. Anyways, I ended up selling my power supply, case, and motherboard to a family friend at no loss to myself. Ever since that time I have been trying to build a computer on and off again.

After working my first serious job, I blew all of my money on a $2000 touchscreen laptop. It was probably the worst decision I've ever made in terms of a purchase, ha. It was running a Dual Core AMD with like 32 MB of Video Ram. I just thought the touchscreen was cool and got entirely too caught up in that and disregarded actual specifications. This laptop lasted me a few years until the urge to buy a full blown system struck again. I believe the i7 and i5 series had just launched, so i7-920 (?) was the go to processor of the time. I spec'd out a full system on Newegg and alas, I had no money to buy it.

Fast forward a few months and I had just finished up working my over the summer job and was preparing for college. Because of this, I decided to buy a 1300 dollar laptop for college since the mobility would be useful and I mandated to myself that some point in the future I would buy a full blown rig. I'm typing on that laptop right now







I plan on buying a full rig this year if I can somehow scrounge up the funds since I currently do not have a job for the next few months (I work a seasonal summer job) and must save up for college expenses in parallel. I have all the parts already researched and compiled in a Newegg wish-list. I browse these forums everyday looking at hardware news and build logs just dreaming of the time when I, too, can have a system.

Anyways, I figured I would enter this contest and tell my story. Perhaps I shall win but I probably won't. Regardless, thanks for reading and best of luck to all those who enter


----------



## M0HNKE

Sorry for reposts. It's what happens when celeron single core laptop -_-. Just a hair under $2500, i have a monitor/mouse/keyboard already.


----------



## Ghooble

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79

3930k

BenQ XL2420T

680 4gb

Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD

CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB

Corsair H100

Xonar Essence STX

Or something like that


----------



## kenpachiroks

Well, I'm hyperventilating a bit







(Edit : A lot now!







)

Rig Builder : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4845336









PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/105RJ
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/105RJ/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/105RJ/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($85.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($269.76 @ Amazon)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($139.98 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.98 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($648.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: NZXT Phantom 630 (Matte Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($161.58 @ TigerDirect)
Power Supply: Corsair Enthusiast 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($71.00 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($58.98 @ Outlet PC)
Monitor: BenQ XL2420TX 120Hz 24.0" Monitor ($399.99 @ NCIX US)
Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition Wired Gaming Keyboard ($59.49 @ Amazon)
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder Wired Optical Mouse ($69.95 @ Amazon)
Total: $2461.67
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-11 09:23 EDT-0400)

Some more information on how this whole thing works? Country restrictions? How awesome you are?

Edit: I've actually edited this list 17 times! So much fun


----------



## idiotjoe

This would be perfect for me.

CPU: i5 3570k (219.99 @ tigerdirect.com)
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V LE Plus (169.99 @ tigerdirect.com)
memory: Corsair XMS 8gb DDR3 1600MHz (4x2gb) (57.99 @ tigerdirect.com)
SSD: Samsung 840 series 250gb (179.99 @ tigerdirect.com)
Video card: XFX Radeon HD 7970 3gb (2 @ 404.99 @ tigerdirect.com)
Power Supply: Cooler Master 1200 watt (254.99 @ tigerdirect.com)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Advance (149.99 @ tigerdirect.com)
Monitor: any 27 inch1440p monitor

Would be a nice upgrade from Asus G73.


----------



## RussianHak

Best I could come up with, not complete but I would love something like this. Admin Thanks for this great giveaway, and Good Luck to all!









CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 180GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card x2

Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## ekg84

In! This is awesome!

case Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 - $100

mobo Asus Maximus V FORMULA - $290

videocards Reference HIS 7970 Crossfire - $770

cpu I7 3770K - $330

psu 660w Seasonic Platinum Fully Modular SS-660XP - $150

ram CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) - $180

cpu cooling Thermaltake WATER2.0 Pro - $110

ssd 500Gb Samsung 840 SSD - $350

Total: *$2,280*

Rigbuilder


----------



## leafq

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
ASUS GTX690

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i push/pull


----------



## dnnk

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wPnk


----------



## Kerelm

portable monster!

case
BitFenix Prodigy Orange
ssd
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
hdd
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
cpu
Intel Core i5 3570k
ram
16GB Corsair Vengence Black
display
ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1400
mobo
ASUS P8Z77-I Delux M-ITX
gpu
EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ Limited Edition
psu
Corsair TX650
cpu cooler
Corsair H100i

Thanks for the opportunity OCN! <3<3


----------



## desyar

CPU: i7 3930K - $569.99

Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series CORSAIR Hydro Series H60- $64.99

Hard Drive: Western Digital WD Black 1 TB - $119.99

SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256gb (Solid State Drive) - $249.99

Motherboard: EVGA X79 FTW - $329.99

Video card: EVGA 04G-P4-3688-KR GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB - $589.99

Power Supply: CORSAIR AX860i 860W Digital ATX12V - $229.99

RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) - $84.99

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case - $179.99

Total: $2,419.91


----------



## Jerald

CPU - i5-3570K
MoBo - Asus Maximus V Formula
GPU - Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP
RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) 1866Mhz
HDDs - Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, WD Caviar Black 2TB
ODD: Asus BW-12B1ST
CPU Cooler - Corsiar H100i
PSU - Corsair AX860i
Sound Card - Asus Xonar Phoebus
OS - Win 8 Pro 64-bit
Card Reader - AFT PRO-57U All-in-one USB 3.0 5.25" Media Card Reader

Keyboard - Ducky Shine II MX Brown, White LED
Monitor - Dell U2713H
Mouse - Logtiech G600/Corsair M95
Mousepad - Razer Goliathus Extended (Speed)
UPS - APC BR900GI

Price of all I listed above is around ~$2558 more or less excluding monitor, keyboard, mouse, and whatever's below. Haha.


----------



## gtsteviiee

A build that I've been dreaming of and never will I be able to afford:

*Rigbuilder link:* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4847666

*Processor:* (Intel i7 3770k) $230
http://www.microcenter.com/product/388575/Core_i7_3770K_35GHz_LGA_1155_Processor

*Motherboard:* (Asus Sabertooth Z77) $240
http://www.microcenter.com/product/388088/SABERTOOTH_Z77_LGA_1155_Z77_ATX_Intel_Motherboard

*RAM:* (Corsair Vengeance 16gb 1866Mhz) $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233281

*Case:* (Fractal Design Define R4) $100
http://www.microcenter.com/product/406715/Define_R4_with_Window_Mid_Tower_ATX_Computer_Case_-_Black_Pearl

*Cooler:* (Corsair H100i) $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

*Hard Drive:* (Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM ) $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148844

*Solid State Drive:* (Samsung 840 256gb) $180
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147189

*Power Supply:* (Corsair AX850 850w) $160
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015

*Graphics Card:* (SAPPHIRE Vapor-X HD 7970 Ghz Edition) $420 x 2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001

*Monitor:* (ASUS VS278Q-P Black 27") $400
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236302

*Total price:* $2,445


----------



## xd9denz

Thanks for this ADMIN................









Motherboard : ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 = $430 (Newegg)

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 = $570 (Newegg)

CPU Cooler : Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme/All-In-One Liquid Cooling System = $145 (Newegg)

RAM : CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) = $82 (Newegg)

RAM : CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) = $82 (Newegg)

SSD : Crucial M4 2.5" 256GB = $200 (Newegg)

HDD : Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200 RPM = $110 (Newegg)

GPU : SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 3GB = $300 (Newegg)

GPU : SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 3GB = $300 (Newegg)

OPTICAL DRIVE : ASUS Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM Internal Blu-ray Drive = $60

PSU : CORSAIR AX860i = $230 (Newegg)

CASE : NZXT SWITCH 810 White = $170 (Newegg)

RIG TOTAL COST = $2679







(i know this more than $2500 given budget by the ADMIN to fill,but he stated that feel free to post more than the price given







)


----------



## Shaded War

I sure hope I win this, would be awesome!

Rigbuilder link here
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4845947/version/4845949


----------



## PatrickCrowely

*CPU*

i7-3930K

*Motherboard*

Asus P9X79 PRO

*GPU*

EVGA 04G-P4-2686-KR GTX 680 w/ Backplate 4GB

*Ram*

Patriot Intel Extreme Master, Limited Ed 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory

*SSD*

Samsung 840 256GB

*Hard Drive*

Seagate 3TB 7200RPM

*Cooling*

Corsair H100i

*PSU*

Corsair AX860

*Monitor*

Asus VE258Q 25.0" Monitor

*Case*

Obsidian 550D

Total: Includes shipping
$2479.94


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafq*
> 
> CPU
> i7 3930K
> 
> Graphics
> ASUS GTX690
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840
> capacity: 256 GBytes
> 
> Power
> CORSAIR HX Series HX850
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
> 
> RAM
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
> size: 16 GBytes
> 
> Case
> COOLER MASTER HAF X 942
> 
> Hard Drive
> Western Digital WD Black
> capacity: 1 TBytes
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair h100i push/pull


You have to choose a X79 motherboard to go with that CPU. Z77 for 1155 socket


----------



## Rangerjr1

CPU: I7 3930K.

MOBO: ASUS SABERTOOTH X79.

GPU: ASUS 690.

SSD: Any SSD 120GB.

Storage: 1TB Storage drive i dont care too much.

RAM: 16GB Kingston beast RAM

Case: HAF X.

PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Cooling: Corsair h100i push/pull


----------



## iamwardicus

Intel side Entry - choice 2
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ypYq

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4703106

I already own the M8 case that's in the rigbuilder, and technically I already have a keyboard & mouse that work as well. The rig in Newegg is what would be amazing to win. As always - *Thank You Admin!*

Edit 1: Updated it to come up with a little better within the budget... until the instant rebates go away, then a little modification will be needed. Still though, at current cost 2489.92 isn't too bad







That's my dream rig. Back to Intel, better performance, more threads for faster simulations, SSD, and enough graphics processing power to last me for years.

Without rebates I'd drop the SSD to be sure I was within the total budget.

EDIT 2: New build, and what I'd rather win over the Intel build above. This build would let me utilize the actual components in the PC by including a new monitor (That can be Overclocked! Pretty much mandatory for an OCN giveaway I think) that would actually tax the graphics cards. My current monitor is a 22" 1080p that wouldn't make dual video cards break a sweat.

AMD side entry - Main choice and my official entry into the contest.


Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850738

Summary:

Case: CaseLabs M8 (already owned)
CPU: AMD 8350
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
RAM: Mushkin 994007 (4x4gb 1833mhz 9-11-9-27 1.5v)
CPU Cooling: Watercooling loop (Already own)
Video card 1: EVGA GTX 670 FTW with GTX 680 Heatkiller waterblock + Heatkiller backplate
Video card 2: EVGA GTX 670 FTW with GTX 680 Heatkiller waterblock + Heatkiller backplate
HDD: Caviar Black 1tb (already own)
Optical Drive: Samsung 16x DVD drive (already own)
PSU: Cougar GX1050 80+ Gold certified PSU
Keyboard: Microsoft Natural Keyboard 4000 (already own)
Mouse: Logitech G510 (already own)
Audio: desktop amp + Infinity P163 pair (already own)
Monitor: Overlord Tempest X270OC - Grade A (not included in the Newegg list, cost is $529.99 +$51 shipping = $582 end cost) or Crossover 27Q Pixel Perfect from AccessoriesWhole @ebay for 489 w/free shipping

Edit (again): I Changed the video cards to GTX 680s as it would save an additional $20 on the budget, and the games I play are co-branded with the "The way it's meant to be played" nvidia stuff.

Edit (1-19-13): Added a pcpartpicker for the Intel build - subtracted a GTX 680 so no SLI - however it would allow the budget to get a Korean IPS 2560 x1440 monitor of some sort within the 2500 budget total if I were to somehow win this amazing contest. I'm heavily considering the Intel build as it would be faster than the Piledriver build and provide more overall processing power for the things I do with my PC. I'd reuse most of the items in my current PC for a starter build for my Uncle so he could have a desktop again as well. His laptop is about 6 years old and it shows.

EDIT: 1-20-13: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4881152 Another Intel build, this one is watercooled (cpu & video card), still allows for a 27" monitor, and is under 2500 for upgrading my current rig. I have yet to do a rigbuilder from scratch.... Also this build is taking into account about $200 of rebates from newegg ($100 for the PSU is the biggie). Modifications would have to be made to otherwise get the rig in budget.

More Edit on 1-20-13: I updated my AMD Official entry a little bit. It's better to go with dual EVGA 670 FTW 2gb video cards and get water blocks + a 360 radiator and add it to my current water cooling loop than go with 680 video cards and air cooling. It will allow for better temps, nearly the same performance with better value per dollar spent. I still want an AMD rig as one can get far more computer for the money, even at a minor performance hit. I can also get a SSD with the AMD build which I can't squeeze into the Intel builds I'd like to have. I do know I've spent too much time dreaming of computers these last few weeks  well, a 1 in 800-1000 chance of winning isn't too bad I guess


----------



## maarten12100

4 e5-2650 simple ES samples(they have 2 links just as the e5-46xx) (200 Euro each)

Supermicro X9QRI-F motherboard 4 way lga2011 (800 Euro)

3 full copper 1260 rads. (250 Euro total)

A Apple Xserve DP cluster case and an Apple xserve raid case to mount the rads. (250 Euro)

2 Coolermaster silent pro 1200W Gold Psu's (180 Euro total)

2 Eheim pumps (120 Euro)

4 Koolance cpu-380 blocks and 2 fullcover Koolance 7970 blocks. (250 Euro)

2 HD7970 6GB (700 Euro)

1 HD6770 5 displayport editon (70 Euro)

8 sticks of 8GB ddr3 ecc reg ram (150 Euro)

Either a OCZ R4 drive or a Fusion-IO drive(a lot)
Therefore just an Ocz Revodrive 3 x2 480GB (350 Euro)

1 4TB hdd (100 Euro)

9 27 ips led screens 2560x1440 with display port input lm270wq1 screens (1350 Euro total)

Total: 5370 Euro
About: $6700


----------



## mxthunder

Case:
Corsair 900D

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5

CPU:
Intel 3930K

GPU:
Nvidia GTX690

Memory:
G Skill Ripjaws 4 x 8GB DDR3 kit

Hard drive:
Intel 520 series 240GB SSD

Hard drive:
2TB Western Digital Caviar Black

PSU:
Corsair AX1200

rigbuilder link:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846396


----------



## johny24

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846117

Made with rig builder as per Admin's request

CPU:

i7 3930k
RAM:

2 x Corsair Vengeance 4x4gb @ 1866mhz
Cooling:

Raystorm Kit Base - Tank DDC with black compressions, clear flex tube, rx360
24 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15
another rx360
ek plexi-nickel water block for Asus Rampage IV Extreme
ek plexi-nickel water block for 680 (x2)
Bitfenix hydra pro
Case:

Bitfenix Shinobi XL
Motherboard:

asus rampage IV extreme
Hard Drive:

wd re 2tb (x2)
Samsung 840 pro 256gb (x2)
Graphics:

EVGA 680 FTW (x2)
Power:

Silverstone Strider 1500w
Mods:

Sleeving from MDPC
Honeycomb mesh for the side panel
Round perforated metal for front panel to match existing mesh

$5419.99 before tax

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Alastair

CPU: AMD FX-8350
Motherboard: MSI 990FXA-GD80
RAM: G-Skill RipjawsX 8Gb kit (2x4Gb)
CPU Cooling: CoolerMaster Eisberg Prestige 240L
Graphics: 2X MSI 7970 6Gb editions or 8970 (when the 8XXX series gets released)
Storage: 4x 240Gb Intel 520 SSD drives
PSU: CoolerMaster Silent Pro Platinum 1000W
Case: NZXT Pantom 820
Screen: Samsung SyncMaster S27B970 27In screen


----------



## noobhell

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846216




*CPU*
AMD FX8350

*Cooling*
Watercool HEATKILLER CPU Rev3.0 754/939/AM2/AM2+

*Cooling*
Generic blue hose

*Other*
Blue Sleeving



*RAM*
Patriot Intel Extreme Masters Memory
speed: 1866mhz
size: 4x4gb GBytes

*Cooling*
MagiCool Turret pump

*Power*
Thermaltake Toughpower Grand TPG-1200M



*Graphics*
3x HIS X2 7970

*Optical Drive*
LiteON generic ODD

*Cooling*
2x Bitspower 1/4 to 13mm /10mm

*Case*
Aerocool XPredator Evil Blue window Edition



Total cost is 2351$. I have the motherboard and harddrives. Swiss prices converted into $ers. Price includes tax. Thank-you OCN!


----------



## ClickJacker

Rig Builder

This would go into my Cooler master haf XB along with a few other parts I already have.

*CPU* - Intel i7 3930k
*Cooling* - Corsair H80i
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4
*RAM* - Corsair Platinum 16GB
*Graphics* - 2X GIGABYTE GV-N680OC-2GD GeForce GTX 680
*Hard Drive* - Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,289.93 (USD)


----------



## nagle3092

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4890940


But this is what I would need to make it that way


Then I would do freebies with the rest somehow.


----------



## kevinf

Now this is an awesome contest! I hope to win before the next OCN Grand Champion Series LAN









My previous rig builder contest entry.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837213

The answer is 155... since im in Canada


----------



## sktfreak

*CPU*
Intel 3770K

*Graphics*
EVGA SuperClocked+ GTX 660 Ti 3GB

*Hard Drive*
Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB

*Cooling*
NZXT Kraken X60 RL-KRX60-01 280mm

*Motherboard*
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77

*RAM*
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB

*Power*
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W

*Case*
COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942


----------



## StormX2

I would Love to win this so i could finally build a high end machine with some high end parts, very helpful since Im dirt broke supporting 2 kids with my wife not working









My Proposed build will utilize many items from my current PC, Case and PSU, the simple stuff, even teh Noctua If I cannot squeeze the Corsair watercooling in

Used Rig Builder of Course :Ultimate Rig Contest: shown in Sig
His name will be Traitor Resurrected

2 , possible build choices.



Spoiler: Titan option. For Great Justice!



i7-3930k









Rampage IV Formula 2011

Asus GTX Titan

G.Skill 4 x 8GB, 32GB 2133mhz kit

Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

Corsair H100i

Total cost $2,599.94



And Non Titan


Spoiler: Take off every Zigg!



i7 3930k







and maybe a Noctua NH-D14

ASUS P9X79 PRO X79 (might change)

Crucial Ballistix Tactical 32GB (4 x 8GB) 1600 [email protected] Low Profile BLT4K8G3D1608ET3LX0 (these look promising)

EVGA GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512KW 2.5" 512GB

Logitech G400s



will update the Titan soon


----------



## gablain

Thank you so much !!!

CPU
Intel® Core i7-3970X Extreme LGA 2011

Cpu Cooling:
XSPC RayStorm D5 RX360 WaterCooling Kit

RAM
Corsair Dominator DDR3 2400MHz 16GB Kit

Hard Drive
256 Gb SSD Kingston HyperX

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Power
Corsair AX1200i 1200w Psu

Motherboard
ASUS RAMPAGE IV EXTREME, LGA 2011

Case
Corsair 900D "Godzilla"

Graphics
EVGA GeForce TItan


----------



## nz3777

Injured at work 4 years ago no longer work. I would love to win a gaming rig so my kid and me can play games on it. I can show proof i was injured iam not making this up- I almost lost lower portion of my leg at work and still havent recived a penny from them going past 4 years now. Our dream rig would be a intel 3570 k cpu with any kind of asus ROG motherboard,maybe 2 geforce 660 ti in sli? It can be water-cooled or air dosent really matter


----------



## tking

SAMSUNG DVD Burner SATA Model SH-224BB - $17.99
EVGA 04G-P4-2690-KR GeForce GTX 690 4GB 512-bit- $999.99
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified-$449.99 G.SKILL Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) - $209.97($69.99 each)
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive- 179.99
• Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo)
• ASUS Maximus V Formula/Assassins C3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard with Gaming (combo $601.98)
total- $2459.99
I have a switch 810 it would go in.


----------



## ned99

Here's what I would build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846591

Decent power in a tiny case


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

Intel Core i7-4770K
EVGA ACX mITX CPU Cooler
EVGA Z87 Stinger
16GB Corsair Dominator GT CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 (2x8GB) DDR3
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series
256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series
EVGA Hadron Air

RigBuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846447

155


----------



## Voxer

*Case:* Cooler Master Storm Series Trooper Full Tower

*Motherboard:* Asus X79 LGA2011

*GPU:* Asus GTX 680 4GB

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K

*RAM:* Corsair Platinum 16GB (2x8GB)

*PSU:* Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold Series 800W

*HDD:* Samsung Spinpoint 1TB 7200RPM

*SSD:* Samsung 830 256GB

Thanks alot admin and good luck everyone!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846441/version/4846443


----------



## MisterFred

Sweet contest. Here's my proposed rig. It doesn't seem like all that much at the start...

i5-3570k
MSI z77a-g55
Xigmatek Gaia
2x4gb Samsung WonderRAM
Sapphire 7970
Creative Sound Blaster Z
Bit Fenix Ghost
Seasonic X750
Samsung 840 250gb
WD Green 3TB
Wildows 8
Creative T40 series II

but the big, exciting part of the build is simple:
Dell 2713hm (or possibly a yamasaki leonidas if ebay is ok).

Total (newegg): roughly $2475, depending on discounts/specials/etc.

Rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4845477

Fun Times!


----------



## EtheralDreamer

After having just recently wounded our family savings on my (long overdue) new build, I just told the wife last night there may be a small chance she could inherit that newly built computer. Her jaw fell open and she just about peed herself! ROFL! Even if that's all that comes from this contest, I have already won some great laughs!









I first put together a rig that was EXACTLY 2500, but after rereading the rules before posting (to make sure I was meeting the intent) I noticed it clearly states "but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive."

So back to the drawing board for what is truly my personal fantasy machine (not just gaming rig). What a fun contest, I have been entertained with it for days! I think it gave many of us a chance to dream way outside of our league/niche. Thanks OCN

Without further ado coming in at $3200 is my Ethereal Dream;

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846453


----------



## Addiction

I'm totally in for this!

I have a couple of the parts I would need for this build laying around, but this is what I would need to get it up and running.







I made a rigbuilder link as well as just putting the list down.
Here is the rigbuilder version: Addiction's "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" Build.

*CPU*
i5 3570K
Price: $219.99

*Motherboard*
Asus Maximus V Formula
Price: $289.99

*Memory*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866Mhz 16GB (4x4GB)
Price: $164.99

*SSD*
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Price: $242.99

*GPU*
EVGA GTX 680 Classified 4GB
Price: $589.99

*Case*
CaseLabs M8
Price: $440

*Cooling*
Alphacool XT45 360mm (x2)
Price: $151.98 ($75.99 Each)

XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock-Intel
Price: $49.95

Swiftech MCP655
Price: $76.95

Bitspower Dual/Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 150mm
Price: $44.95

Bitspower D5 Mod Pump Top V2 POM Version
Price: $49.95

EVGA GTX 680 Classified Hydro Copper Water Block
Price: $169.99

*Total Cost*
*$2491.72*

Thanks for the opportunity, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Paradigm84

Leopold FC660C - _£180_
256GB Samsung 840 EVO - _£150_
Schiit Modi - _£100_
Schiit Magni - _£100_
2x 4TB WD Blacks - _£400_
1TB Samsung 840 EVO - _£500_

= $2348 + shipping as of 19/1/14

Also see sig.

Cheers Admin.


----------



## Cocosalsa

Eh...

Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z77
Graphics Card: EVGA GTX 670 2GB refrence
Gpu Block x2: XSPC Razor 670 Ref Block
cpu block: XSPC Intel Raystorm block
Fan: 7 Bitfenix Spectre Pro All white red led 120 fans
Tubing: 10 Feet of clear 1/2 3/4 tubing
Radiators: 1x Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 120mm, 2x Alphacool NexXxos ST30 Slim Dual 120mm
Fittings: x2 Moonsoon 6pack white, Quick Disconnect system, Koolance 2-3 Space SLI Connector
Res/Pump: XSPC Dual Bay with a D5 Pump
Coolant: Mayhem Pastel Yellow

Total Cost: About $1400

(I hope this is all thats really needed @[email protected])


----------



## JRuxGaming

EDIT 3: Quite a difference:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1I0uw
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1I0uw/by_merchant/

CPU: AMD A10-6800K 4.1GHz Quad-Core Processor ($124.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($39.98 @ Outlet PC)
Motherboard: Asus F2A85-M PRO Micro ATX FM2 Motherboard ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Memory: Kingston HyperX 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($88.00 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($165.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($82.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card ($448.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Sound Card: Creative Labs ZXR 24-bit 192 Hz Sound Card ($215.78 @ NCIX US)
Case: Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
Case Fans: (x5) Thermaltake AF0026 97.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($69.95 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: SeaSonic 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($177.98 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($58.99 @ NCIX US)
Monitor: AOC q2963Pm 60Hz 29.0" Monitor ($399.99 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Ducky DK9008S-REALR Wired Gaming Keyboard ($150.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
Mouse: Mionix NAOS 8200 Wired Laser Mouse ($73.16 @ Amazon)
Speakers: Genius SW-G2.1 1250 38W 2.1ch Speakers ($56.70 @ Outlet PC)
Total: $2323.46
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-26 20:38 EDT-0400)


----------



## Milcah

*blows on dice*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4847033


----------



## BeOtCh

Updated !! 10/10/13

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4847186

$ 2518.88


----------



## remz1337

yay!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3839251
update:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919790


----------



## DuvalGunman

Thanks for a shot at winning this rig.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4847279


----------



## golfergolfer

I would do something a little different here providing it is okay and within the rules. To start off with I would build/mod a Silverstone FT03 to fit some REALLY nice custom water cooling in it (yes I have the skills). The catch? I would only put in the motherboard, PSU, and the cooling gear. The CPU, GPU, RAM, and things like this would not be put in. I would then enter it into the MOTM and hopefully win. From there I would post it in the freebies section and give back to one lucky member one this wonderful site!

Awesomely Watercooled FT03
*For more details on this idea head over to the FT03 Club*


----------



## Serinox

CPU:
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge
RAM:
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB)
Cooling:
BitFenix BFA-RCN-WS-RP Recon Fan Controller
Motherboard:
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3
Hard Drive:
Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Case:
COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Graphics:
EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB
Hard Drive:
Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2BAA 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Audio:
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1iBk1

Rig is in my sig.
Electric Sponge

Edit: My friend would get my current rig, except for my peripherals and HDD.


----------



## Reslivo

Rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4847825

$2471 on Newegg.


----------



## Webrider99

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848045

Totals in Canada at around 2444.92$ no SSD, HDD, or Optical drive ...

Theres my rig







It'd be a dream come true for me to own this, :') I can only hope ... Thanks so much for holding this contest !


----------



## K62-RIG

System Components:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
Graphics: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II Overclocked
Memory: Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
Sold State Drive: SanDisk Extreme Solid State Drive 120GB
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224BB SATA DVDRW Drive
Case: Corsair Graphite 600T Special Edition White Case
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Plus 600W ST60F-P

$1799


----------



## ChrisN

IN!!!!
















PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($176.43 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($106.25 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Intel 520 Series Cherryville 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($241.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Intel 520 Series Cherryville 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($241.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Microcenter)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card ($203.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus USB-N66 802.11a/b/g/n USB 2.0 Wi-Fi Adapter ($44.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($99.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80 PLUS Gold Certified SFX12V Power Supply ($93.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($275.85 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($275.85 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G110 Wired Standard Keyboard ($87.13 @ TigerDirect)
*Mouse:* Logitech G700s Wireless Laser Mouse ($95.24 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2383.60
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-18 20:22 EDT-0400)_

Updated - I want a beastly little computer.









Link on Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848767


----------



## RogueRAZR

THIS!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848345

Will still need some things if I win (Water cooling, and some custom work







)
Would be an amazing setup.

Plans if I win:
Sleeve cables (White, Light Blue, Dark Blue)
Paint ROG heatsinks White
Paint RAM, PCI-e ports and SATA ports Blue and White
Setup Liquid cooling loop.
UV blue pipes
Custom white comp fittings
White water blocks
3 custom white painted rads (1 triple, 1 dual, 1 single)
Tube res and pump combo, center mounted.

I have this all planned out lol.
Its been a dream for a while, if only I could afford it!


----------



## phibrizo

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/z4cq

Havent decided on whether to get two 7970 or two 680s.


----------



## nawon72

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wVrK

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($569.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($106.13 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($249.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($479.99 @ Newegg)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($185.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($112.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 520W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($160.17 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2505.20


----------



## AC_Smoothie

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848387

Grand Total:* $2,456.90










Good luck to all !

Love you!


----------



## General121

You could say I pushed it to the limit without going over lol...
Link to rig, also in sig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848447
All items from microcenter I would presumably pick up rather than ship as MC is no more than 30 minutes from me.
CPU: $229 i7 3770K from Microcenter
Sound Card: ASUS Xonar DG from Newegg $27
Case: NZXT Switch 810 in white from Microcenter $160
SSD: $380 Crucial M4 512gb from microcenter
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z68-V Pro $170 from Newegg
GPU x2: $299 Gigabyte 7950 3gb from newegg
RAM x2:$64 from newegg, G Skill Ripjaws X 8GB 2133MHz
CPU Cooler: $110 Corsair H100i from newegg
PSU: $190 Silverstone ST1000-P 1kw from newegg
Monitor: $400 from Microcenter, Auria 1440P 27"
Keyboard: $90 Ducky OCN edition Cherry MX Blue from tank guys
Total: $2,482 +- a few cents
This is one powerful rig that will definitely be used to game..And of course fold for epic PPD!
Edit: Changed CPU, which required memory and motherboard switch too to fit in a 1440p monitor and mech keyboard








Edit2 after Admin update: WOW!!!! Thank you admin!! Consider this my entry for all year unless i win







Then this post will be void if I win








Edit 3: Below this line is what I would like to get if I win.

Monitor : $560 ASUS PB278Q 2560x1440p
GPUx2 : $670 EVGA SuperClocked 780 3GB 
CPU: $250 i7 3770K from Microcenter
RAMx2 : $85 G skill Ripjaws X 8gb 2133mhz ddr3 RAM
Speakers: $130 Logitech Z623 2.1 speaker + sub combo


----------



## thepoopscooper

I don't have any money for upgrades, so if I won, I would put the money to good use!


Spoiler: Hardware



CPU $190
AMD FX 8350

Motherboard $215
ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z

Video Card $700
MSI GTX 780TI Boost

Power Supply $130
Seasonic Platinum Series 760W SS-760XP2

Case Fans $20 * 6 = $120
Noctua NF F12 PWM





Spoiler: Peripherals



Headphones $167
Sennheiser PC360

Keyboard $130
Ducky Shine 3 MX Black Red LED

Mouse $45
Razer DeathAdder 2013





Spoiler: Water Cooling



CPU Block $77
EK Supremacy Universal CPU Clean

GPU Block $116
EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel

Radiator $80 * 2 = $160
XSPC AX240

Pump $90
Alphacool VPP655 Variable Speed Pump

Pump Top $50
Bitspower BP-D5TOPP2EX-BK

Pump Mod Kit $50
Bitspower BP-D5MA-MBK

Reservoir $50
Bitspower BP-D5TOPUK150P-BKBKCL

Fittings $36 * 2 = $72
Monsoon 3/8 X 1/2 Matte Black

Tubing $25
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing White 10'


----------



## mark_thaddeus

15 X 10 + 5 =155

EDITED

Please see RIGBUILDER link

I updated it a bit and went over budget. the total cost for my build is $2,751.20.









A few more months for me to win my dream rig!


----------



## jimmerk

I am a Very Unlucky person but here's my list.....









CPU: I7-3930k $569.99
MOBO: ASUS Rampage IV $429.99
GPU's: 3 x EVGA GTX 680 4GB's $1769.97
PSU: CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W $329.99
MEM: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 $429.99
CASE: SilverStone Temjin Series TJ11 $659.99
Cooling GPU: 3 x EK-FC680 Blocks $353.85
XSPC-RAYSTORM $49.99
XSPC-RX480 $119.95
XSPC-RX360 $84.95
Über 655 Fully Modded (D5) 12 VDC Water Pump $169.95
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic Version $37.95 (If i win this amazing contest I think i can handle the extra fitting's and tubing).








SSD's: 2 x SAMSUNG 840 Pro 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) in raid 0 $499.98
HDD: 1 x Western Digital WD Black WD4001FAEX 4TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s $329.99
Total: $5837 roughly......
Wow what a monster.......


----------



## Vermillion

What a amazing contest!

Here is my rigbuilder link!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848640


----------



## Tagkaman

EL ULTIMO: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4845836

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## jakjak

need an incentive for my teenager to do well in school... planned to give him my i5-2500k with HD6770... not best for hi-res but ok for most games up to now at 1080p levels. However, I'm sure he would prefer:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848628

to run EVERYTHING beautifully!

Didn't even total it... but could reuse some bits if the budget needed it.


----------



## MME1122

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848631

Way over $2500, I'm afraid to even count it up


----------



## HellAce

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor $189.99
*Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional ATX AM3+ Motherboard $179.47
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory $89.99
*Storage:* OCZ Vertex 3 Series - MAX IOPS Edition 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $104.99
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $69.99
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $69.99
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card $379.99
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar D1 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card $89.74
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian 900d Case $335
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE 90 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $129.98
*Optical Drive:* LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $69.98
*Keyboard:* Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Elite Wired Gaming Keyboard $77.24
*Mouse:* Cyborg R.A.T.7 Albino Wired Laser Mouse $93.98
*Other:* Compression fittings Try first XSPC G1/4" to 1/2 [Quantity 4] $10.00
*Other:* Compression fittings Try first XSPC G1/2" to 3/4 [Quantity 4] $15.00
*Other:* PrimoChill ICE Non-Conductive Liquid Cooling Fluid $15.00
*Other:* White Water Tubing 1/2 by 3/4 $10.00
*Other:* Mutlicolor RGB LED strip $35.00
*Other:* NZXT Red Fans x5 $80.00
*Other:* Flat White Paint for Rad $7.00
*Other:* Black Xtrak Mouse Pad $14.00
*Other:* XSPC Low Profile Watercooling kit [AMD] $160.00
*Other:* Red Individual Sleeving 1/16 [Quantity 20] $12.00
*Other:* White Individual Sleeving 1/16 [Quantity 20] $12.00
*Other:* Molex Pin Extractor $13.00
*Other:* White Heat Shrink $7.00
*Other:* Black Heat Shrink $7.00
*Other:* Slide Red Fan Controller $50.00
*Other:* Radeon 7970 Backplate $36.00
*Other:* Single 140mm XSPC Rad $45.00
*Other:* 7970 XSPC GPU waterblock $100.00
*Other:* Red Gloss Spray Paint $7.00
*Other:* Sony Wireless Stereo Headset 79.99[ for preaching the gospel]









*Total:* $2511.31
link to build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/w7F9

Sorry already had this list on pcpartpicker....couldnt be bothered with Rig builder, but thanks for the for this oppurtunity to come out victorious in this competition


----------



## Captain1337

This is my proposed PC for the "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" contest that I would like to win. Thank you.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz ($329.99)

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Formula LGA 1155 Intel Z77 ($269.99)

GPU: (2x) EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB ($559.99 + $559.99 = $1139.98)

Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL ($96.99)

PSU: CORSAIR HX850 ($159.99)

CPU Cooler: COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO ($34.99)

SSD Storage: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB ($249.99)

HDD Storage: Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM ($104.99)

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM ($99.99)

These prices are from newegg.

Total: $2,486.90

I already own the mouse, keyboard, speakers and mouse pad.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Ok... So some new awesome monitors came out so I needed to update my wish list

Three of these "LG 29EA93-P 29" 5ms HDMI 21:9 UltraWide LED Backlight LCD Monitor" I mean at 2560 x 1080 res how can you go wrong?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005396

Then I suppose I will need an addition GTX 680 FTW 4GB to help push them!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130794


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4848764/version/4848766
$2,565 after tax and shipping!

Well, at least I have a better chance at winning my dream pc than I do at winning the lottery.


----------



## Mr357

I would prefer to just upgrade my current build, but this is contest is to win a whole rig, so here's mine http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4838612

Thanks OCN staff for doing this!


----------



## EternalRest

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme 81.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z77 MPOWER ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* OCZ Vector Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($489.99 @ Newegg)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Phoebus 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card ($208.56 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($199.98 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420T 120Hz 24.0" Monitor ($398.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2307.45
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-10 23:29 EST-0500)_

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4849064


----------



## mark3510

*I'm so IN to this contest







*

This is my dream machine!









*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
*Storage:* WD Caviar Black 2TB
*Video Card:* Asus GTX 770 2GB
*Case:* Corsair 350D
*Case Fan:* 3X Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 120mm Fans
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W Power Supply
*Monitor:* Asus VS278Q-P
*Keyboard:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
*Mouse:* Razer Mamba 2012 Elite Wireless Laser Mouse

Total: $2417.07
Generated: 2013-06-29 [/B]


----------



## MorseCode

CPU

Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770 $299.99

Motherboard

ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard $239.99

Ram

G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C10D-16GSR $84.99

Power Supply

CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC
Power Supply $169.99

NZXT SWITCH 810 Gun-Metal CA-SW810-G1 Steel / Plastic ATX HYBRID Full Tower Gaming Computer Case $179.99
Computer Cases

cooling

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100 (CWCH100) Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler $109.99

Video Card

2 EVGA 04G-P4-2673-KR GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ w/Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support
Video Card $879.98

hard drive

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) + $249.99
______________

= 2104.92


----------



## TK421

CPU
i7 3960X

Cooling
Kraken X60 AIO

Motherboard
ASUS RAMPAGE IV Extreme

RAM
8x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2800 w/ cooling fan

Storage
OCZ Revodrive 3 x2 480GB
2x Vertex 4 512GB (Intel SATA) RAID 0
2x Velociraptor 1TB 10K RPM (Asmedia SATA) RAID 0

Graphics Card
MSi GTX 680 Lightning 2GB (Single card)

Power supply
EVGA NEX Supernova 1500W x2

Case
Xigmatek Elysium

Screen
Crossover 2720 GOLD LED Pivot 1440p

Mouse/KB
Razer Lachesis w/ IBM Model-M US QWERTY

Headset
Vengeance 2000

Windows 7 x64 Ultimate


----------



## AssortedPeas




----------



## burwij

Count me in, thanks!

*OCN Rig Builder:* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4849418
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($279.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($153.00 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($456.00 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($479.99 @ Newegg)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($185.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($168.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($190.98 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2377.89


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

CPU
i7 3770K

Graphics
ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 GeForce GTX 680 4GB x 2

Hard Drive
OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G.M 2.5" 256GB x 2
mSATA 120GB

Power
CORSAIR AX1200i

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V Extreme

RAM
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum
size: 16 GB

Optical Drive
Slim Slotload BluRay

Grand total $2,841


----------



## Dorkstar

It was difficult, but definitely enjoyable.

Here's what I managed to come up with : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850276/version/4850278

I7-3770K
Corsair H100i water cooling
2x GTX 680's
Antec threed hundred (just something to keep it safe while it ships, my antec 1200 still has my heart)
256GB Samsung 840 series SSD
16GB Of some Gskill ripjayz
27" 2560x1440 IPS Monitor
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H mobo
Windows 8 Pro
and a Corsair Vengeance mm200 mouse pad for good measure.

Left out the PSU, Mouse, Keyboard. I'm good on those


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Here is mine. I know some parts are missing but I have everything else. Its a bit over but I bet I could come up with the rest









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850705


----------



## Jo0

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850768

Code:



Code:


CPU
i7-3770K

Motherboard
SABERTOOTH Z77

RAM
CORSAIR XMS 32GB (4 x 8GB)

Graphics
MSI N660TI TF 3GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB
MSI N660TI TF 3GD5/OC GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Green WD20EARX 2TB
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW

Case
CaseLabs MAGNUM M8 Case

$2,399.92 (USD)

I have a Silverstone 1200W PSU in my closet, I'll be using it for this rig.







I'll probably part out my current pc for WC stuff too


----------



## Aximous

This would be it, monitor kinda throws it over the price point, but oh well:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828933

i7-3930K
Gigabyte X79S-UP5
7950 Twin Frozr
Dominator Platinums
AX860i
Case Labs M8
LSI raid card


----------



## john1016

Awesome give away

I7 3930 k
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
16gb 2133 ram
2tb caviar black
another msi tf3 7950
Win 7
SeaSonic Platinum-1000
Corsiar 900D
H220

pcpicker-Here


----------



## anseltman

Haven't calculated a total, just went through parts - but I'm guessing I'm well over the $2,500. But hey, it would make me off to a good start!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844042/version/4844044


----------



## roudabout6

CPU
i7 3820

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7950 x2

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR AX Series AX850

Motherboard
GIGABYTE G1.ASSASSIN2

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
NZXT Source 810

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i

I would literally jump out of my window in my room if I won this


----------



## Syryll

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850967

It's more of an upgrade. I do enjoy my Tempest quite a bit, and it has sentimental value









Totals a few bucks over $2500.00, but I think I could cover the difference


----------



## MunneY

Hey what the heck! Might as well give it a shot... A boy (Man) can dream right!?

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/x47Y

3770k

Kraken X60

Asrock Extreme6

2x4gb samsung memory (x2)

Samsung 840 250GB

2TB Seagate 7200RPM (x2)

PowerColor 7990 Devil 13

Silverstone FT02 w USB 3

Seasonic X-1050 PSU

$2489.85 USD

Edit : Rigbuilder!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4851219

Thanks for the opportunity and for providing us a place to share our knowledge, learn more, and drool over tech together!


----------



## WaRTaco

*CPU:I*ntel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge LGA 1155 = 329.99
*Motherboard:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 = 239.99
*GPU:* EVGA GTX680 FTW 4GB= 569.99
*RAM:* 2x -Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb (2x8) (total 32gb) = 289.98
*CASE:* Corsair 800D = 274.99
*PSU:* Corsair AX1200 = 279.99
*Cooling:* Corsair H100i Watercooler= 109.99
*Speakers:* Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High-power 2.1 PC Speaker System= 249.99
*SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 128GB

*Total:* $2,484

This would amazing to win! I don't own a desktop anymore. Had to sell it to pay for my education, and I miss gaming and editing


----------



## SimoHayha

*CPU*

Intel core i7-3770K

*Memory*

Corsair Dominator platinum 8GB DDR3 DRAM 1600MHz

*Graphics*

EVGA GTX 680 2GB

*Power*

Corsair AX750 Professional Series

*Motherboard*

Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 Motherboard

*Drives*

Samsung 840 Series Pro 256GB
Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM 3TB Hard Drive

*Case*

Corsair 650D

*Cooling*

Corsair H100 Extreme Performance CPU Cooler

*Grand total: $2502.975*

Would be insane to win anything like this, the giveaways you guys do are amazing!!


----------



## Edge Of Pain

1000th post









Here is my proposed rig.

It's £2256 which is more than $3600 USD but in the UK everything is expensive.


----------



## zulk

Running a phenomx2 atm. Would love to participate ;P

Intel core i7 3820
Asrock x79 extreme 11
asus 7970 matrix
Corsair dominator platinum 8x2gb
Ocz vector 256GB ssd
Corsair 1200axi
corsair 800D
:3


----------



## juhansoo12

Americans are lucky with their cheap prices.

Here's mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4851393


----------



## twich12

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4851645

no need for a server mobo for me but THIS is the best I could come up with for myself:thumb:


----------



## jagz

Win Your Ultimate Rig Entry <-- Link

3930k
ASRock Extreme 6
Caselabs M8
GTX 680 4GB
Koolance CPU-380I Block
Black Ice SR1 480mm
Samsung Wonder Memory
FSP AU-750M
Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 Block
Xtrac Ripper
Razer DeathAdder
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
ASUS 24X DVD Burner


----------



## conflictserum

*CPU/Mobo/Cooler:*
Intel Core i7-3770K
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo RR-212E-20PK-R2

*SSD/HDD/RAM*
Mushkin MKNSSDCR240GB-DX
2x Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31500341AS
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

*Case + PSU*
Corsair Obsidian Series 550D Black
SeaSonic X850 Gold 850W ATX12V V2.3/EPS\

*Graphics + Display:*
2x EVGA Superclocked, Signature 2 02G-P4-2687-KR GeForce GTX 680
3x BenQ XL2420T Black-Red 24

*Misc:*
ASUS 24X DVD Burner
Logitech G9x
Steelseries 9HD


----------



## JRuxGaming

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig/500_20#post_19018031
I edited my post a little bit. I changed out an item or two.


----------



## blue-cat

Going for a white and orange theme with white PCB GTX 680 and Sound card!

Comes to about £1938 ($3124) from various suppliers. As this is my dream rig I already own quiet a few of the contributing components and now alot of them. I can't decide whether or not to jump to intel but winning would fund a beautiful white graphics card, mechanical keyboard and a few nice white monitors. Not to mention a few mechanicals and other little things to polish the final result!









Awesome competition by the way.

Here's a link to my Ultimate Rig with pictures.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850960


----------



## FPSViking

I made some modifications to my entry after some considerate thought. Here is my ultimate PC.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4852240


----------



## tastegw

Case: Cougar Evolution Black Full Tower

CPU: Intel i7 3930k

Cooler: Corsair H100i

Mobo: ASUS Sabertooth X79

HD: OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
HD: Western Digital WD VelociRaptor 1TB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache

PSU: Seasonic Platinum 1000w

RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB 4x4 1866 DDR3

GPU: EVGA 04G-P4-2686-KR GeForce GTX 680 w/ Backplate 4GB

Drive: ASUS Black Blue Ray

Case Fans: 4x SILVERSTONE FM121-B 120mm

Total: 2453.86


----------



## Wicked x Josh

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card
Case: silverstone FT02
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Total: $2400ish

Let me know when you ship it, thanks!


----------



## trendy

NewEgg --

BitFenix Prodigy Midnight Black

ASUS Maximus VI mini-ITX

EVGA GTX 770 Video Card

Intel Core i7 4770k

Corsair AX860i PSU

256 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD

16GB G.Skill Memory

27'' CrossOver 27QW Monitor

Cooler Master Seidon 240mm

Not NewEgg:

CODE Keyboard

2306 + 150

*Total: $2456*


----------



## reezin14

My Entry.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4852567


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

I built this Gaming RIG:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4852120#

GL HF CONTEST


----------



## Rawring

My rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4852879


----------



## iishy

Case
Corsair Obsidian 800D $274.99

Hard Drive
2x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s $159.99

Solid State Drive
SAMSUNG 840 256GB $179.99

Video Card
GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card $399.99

Power Supply
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850 $169.99

Memory
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) $129.99

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard $399.99

CPU
Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core $219.99

CPU Cooler
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler $80.99

Optical Drive
LG Black Blu-ray Burner $69.99

Sound Card
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD $150.99

What an epic contest!


----------



## Swag

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula X79
GPU: EVGA GTX670 x2
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb
CASE: Corsair 800D
PSU: Corsair AX1200
Cooling: XSPC RX240 Kit


----------



## benfica101

This would be my Ultimate Gaming Machine ( This is in Australian dollers)
Intel Core i7 3770K $335.00
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 Motherboard $425.00
Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M4A2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 $295.00
ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II Overclocked X2 $1100.00
Silverstone Strider 1200W Gold Evolution ST1200G $270.00
ASUS Xonar DX $90.00
Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD $205.00
Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001 $100.00
Corsair Obsidian 650D Case $195.00
Grand Total: $3015.00

Water Cooling: CPU Only
Koolance CPU-380I CPU Water Block $75.00
XSPC RX240 Radiator $65.00
XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump Combo $135.00
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing White 7/16ID 5/8OD 3-Metre $30.00
Koolance Clear Liquid Coolant 700mL X2 $45.00
Scythe 120mm SlipStream 1900rpm Fan X4 $60.00
Barbs and fittings $50-$100
Grand Total $510.00

DREAM PC RIGHT THERE


----------



## d33r

Rampage 4 extreme motherboard
Intel i7 3770k ivy bridge cpu
Dominator ddr3 2000mhz ram 8-12gbs
Evga gtx 690
SSD 90-120gb (any decent one)
corsair hx1200 psu modular
have keyboard,hdd, lcd , case from current computer

Sr2 build would be nice too make someday too..


----------



## alancsalt

My dream rig is out of bounds.....my dreams cost more than $2500!

*Non - entry anyway....on staff*









Seasonic X-1250 80Plus Gold 1250W $345.00
Intel Core i7 3970X Intel Core i7 3970X $1079.00
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard $509.00
2 x MSI GeForce GTX 680 Lightning 2GB $1198.00
G.Skill Trident X F3-2600C10Q-16GTXD (4x4GB) DDR3 $319.00
Dell U2711 27in Ultrasharp IPS Monitor $749.00
2 x XSPC Raystorm D5 RX360 Water Cooling Kit $618.00
Lian Li Black T60 Testing Bench (LL-PC-T60B) $112
2 x Aquacomputer aquagraFX waterblocks for GTX 680 Lightning G1/4 $272

Sub-Total: $5201.00


----------



## ErOR

Awesome! Thanks Admin!

I would like a PC with gaming power, storage, speed. All the prices are from NewEgg.

*CPU*
i7 3930K - $569.99

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 - $259.99

*GPU*
MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GB - $319.99
MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GB - $319.99

*PSU*
CORSAIR AX850 - $169.99

*RAM*
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB (2x8GB) 1866Mhz - $104.99

*Case*
Fractal Design Define R4 Black - $109.99

*Hard Drives*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB - $159.99
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB - $159.99
Plextor M5P Series 128GB SSD - $124.99

*Cooling*
Corsair h100i - $109.99

*Sound*
ASUS Xonar D1- $89

*TOTAL:* 2498.89

RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3828446


----------



## Apple Pi

I've always wanted a decryption box but I've never been able to splurge on such a thing. Also would run it as a folding box.

Dream AMD Gaming PC / Decryption Box / Folding Box / Streaming BEAST

AMD FX-8350 4GHZ

G.Skill Ripjaw X 16GB 2x8GB 1333mhz cl9

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7

SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X 7970 GHZ 3GB x3

Corsair H100i

Corsair Force GS 240GB SSD

NZXT Switch 810

SPARKLe MAGNA GOLD PRO 1200W

TOTAL 2,488.82 Shipped!


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

*Case:*
COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case -$200

*CPU:*
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor - $330

*Motherboard:*
Asus MAXIMUS V EXTREME -LGA1155 Intel Z77 Chipset DDR3 4-Way CrossFireX&4-Way SLI SATA3&USB3.0&Thunderbolt A&V&GbE/ Extended ATX Motherboard - $370

*RAM:*
Samsung Electronics Extreme Low Voltage 30nm UDIMM 8 Dual Channel Kit DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM MV-3V4G3D/US - $40

*Hard Drives*
Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache Internal Desktop Hard Drive Bulk/OEM - WD1002FAEX -$105
Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD128 128GB 2.5-inch SSD - $155
Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD128 128GB 2.5-inch SSD - $155

*GPU*
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz OC 3GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/DP PCI-Express Graphics Card (11197-12-40G ) - $440

*PSU*
Seasonic Platinum-1000 1 Kilowatt Power Supply - $230

*Cooling*
XSPC Raystorm EX240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 - $244

total without Shipping and all prices from Newegg expect the XSPC Kit (which is priced from frozencpu) $2229

nothing to fancy but it would be great if i could win that


----------



## Kryton

Eh - Why not?
Total cost: Don't ask....









Thanks to the Admin for doing this.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4853123


----------



## DonRobbie

This is my dream rig right now. Torn between a HAF XB/ATX and Bitfenix Prodigy/ITX build. Looking to make a Hackintosh out of it so I stayed with compatible parts and avoided Water cooling (AFAIK all the closed loop cooler systems out there rely on Windows based controller software). Probably with my own money it'd only have 16 gigs of RAM and a 670.

*Updated*
Built the hackintosh. Pretty decent rig. Next Project is a gaming rig for the kids.
Budget gamer


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonRobbie*
> 
> Don's Hack
> 
> This is my dream rig right now. Torn between a HAF XB/ATX and Bitfenix Prodigy/ITX build. Looking to make a Hackintosh out of it so I stayed with compatible parts and avoided Water cooling (AFAIK all the closed loop cooler systems out there rely on Windows based controller software). Probably with my own money it'd only have 16 gigs of RAM and a 670.


My h60 just uses a 3 pin for the pump and a 4 pin for the fan, most motherboards should support that at a fairly basic level. If not you could get a fan controller. Also some pumps have built in buttons for switching speeds (h100 and h80 I think)
Edit: missed quote


----------



## Dylanren99

This is my ultimate rig :

CPU: Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor (£798.08 @ Dabs)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£89.99 @ Amazon UK)

Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme11 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£458.25 @ Dabs)

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£245.56 @ Amazon UK)

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£245.56 @ Amazon UK)

Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£401.38 @ Scan.co.uk)

Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£401.38 @ Scan.co.uk)

Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£401.38 @ Scan.co.uk)

Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£401.38 @ Scan.co.uk)

Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£401.38 @ Scan.co.uk)

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) (£1007.99 @ Scan.co.uk)

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) (£1007.99 @ Scan.co.uk)

Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card (£138.16 @ Dabs)

Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case (£219.90 @ Amazon UK)

Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£236.98 @ Amazon UK)

Monitor: Dell U3011 60Hz 30.0" Monitor (£839.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Monitor: Dell U3011 60Hz 30.0" Monitor (£839.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Monitor: Dell U3011 60Hz 30.0" Monitor (£839.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (£132.84 @ Scan.co.uk)

Total: £9108.17

So a i7 Extreme, a ASrock Extreme11,a Corsair H100i, 64GB of corsair Dominator Platinum, a RAID 5 of Corsair 480GB Newtron GTX's, 2 690's in sli, an Asus Xonar Phoebus, 3 Dell 30" 1600p moniters and windows 7 ultimate 64bit, all in a Corsair 800D

If i win this I would put my current rig (see sig) up as a giveaway

http://pcpartpicker.com/uk/p/xb8Y


----------



## amunrah

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)

Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($369.00 @ Amazon)

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($164.98 @ Amazon)

Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($153.00 @ Newegg)

Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($153.00 @ Newegg)

Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($247.98 @ SuperBiiz)

Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($247.98 @ SuperBiiz)

Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)

Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)

Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($249.99 @ Amazon)

Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Newegg)

Optical Drive: Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($99.99 @ Amazon)

Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($678.00 @ Amazon)

Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($678.00 @ Amazon)

Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($678.00 @ Amazon)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($178.98 @ Outlet PC)

Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($132.99 @ Newegg)

Mouse: Razer DeathAdder Wired Optical Mouse ($49.08 @ Amazon)

Total: $5750.92

This is my ultimate rig








Good luck everyone









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xbpT


----------



## SlideRulz

EVGA Classified SR-X 270-SE-W888-KR LGA 2011 Intel C606 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HPTX Intel Motherboard $649 @ Newegg
Intel Xeon E5-2620 Sandy Bridge-EP 2.0GHz (2.5GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 2011 95W Six-Core Server Processor BX80621E52620 x2 $849 @ Newegg
Kingston HyperX 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model KHX1600C9D3K6/24GX $299 @ Newegg
Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) $380 @ Newegg
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 120-PG-1500-XR 1500W SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Power Supply $450 @ Newegg

I'd keep my 3 680"s


----------



## Skylit

BenQ XL2420T x3 ~$1200 (~400 a piece)

Intel i5 3570K $229

Intel 520 240GB 239.99

LianLI PC-A55B $90.00

Seasonic X-560W $129.99

MSI Nvidia GTX 660 TI OC $300.00

Gskill sniper 8GB DDR3 1866 $49.99

ASUS P8Z77-V LE $139.99

About $2400 USD..

Ultimate enough for me ;o


----------



## Izvire

CPU: 3770K
Mobo: Sabertooth Z77
HDD/SSD: 120GB Intel 520, 2x WD Green 3TB
Case: Fractal R4
RAM: Kingston 16GB 2133Mhz
GPU: 680 FTW+ 4GB


----------



## pilotter

*CPU*
Intel® Core™ i7-3930K (Boxed, FC-LGA4, "Sandy Bridge E", WOF)

*RAM*
Corsair 16 GB DDR3-2400 Kit (CMD16GX3M2A2400C10, Dominator Platinum)

*Hard Drive*
ssd Samsung MZ-7PD256BW (SATA 600, 840 Pro Serie, MLC-Chips, Trim)
capacity: 256 GBytes

*Case*
Merlin SM8-X Case ventilated/reversed black

*Audio*
ROG Xonar Phoebus

*Motherboard*
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD2500HHTZ

*Keyboard*
Ducky Keyboard - MX Overclock.net Edition - DK9008G2 PRO, Black
















*Mouse*
Vengeance® M95 Performance MMO and RTS Laser Gaming Mouse - Black

*Other*
Avermedia Live Gamer HD

*Graphics*
Update to :thumb:EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SC "Super Clocked" Series hydro copper

*Hard Drive*
ssd Samsung MZ-7PD512BW (Kit, SATA 600, 840 Pro Serie, MLC-Chips, Trim)
capacity: 512 GBytes

*Power*
corsair AX860 ( not I )

*Mouse Pad*
Add to Compare Corsair Vengeance® MM200 Gaming Mouse Mat XL Edition


----------



## Justhavocman

CPU
Intel® Core™i7-3770K (Boxed, FC-LGA4, "Sandy Bridge E", WOF)

RAM
Corsair 32GB XMS Memory kit for dual channel systems, 1600MHz

Hard Drive
Samsung 840Pro 256GB

Case
NZXT 820 Phantom

Optical Drive
LG GGC-H20L: Internal Super-Multi Blu-ray Drive

CPU Cooler
H 110

Motherboard
Asrock z77 Extreme 9
Hard Drive

Western Digital Black SATA 6 Gb/s 1TB 7200RPM 64MB Cache

Keyboard
RAZER BLACKWIDOW ULTIMATE 2013

Graphics
MSI 7970 Lightning
memory: 3GB

Total : Aprox 2452

Edit : Edited to correct some typos and to add prices


----------



## batman900

Intel i7 3770K

Gtx 690 gfx card

16GB Gskill ram 1600

Asus Rampage extreme mobo

Samsung 256GB SSD X2

H100i cooler

NZXT phantom 410 case

Cooler master red led fan X2

Corsair 850W modular psu


----------



## radaja

heres mine

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

GPU: EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-19200CL10Q-32GBZHD

SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-512G.M 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Thanks OCN


----------



## Wasted1ntellect

Thanks for this chance admin









My current wanted rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4853885

I would give my current gaming rig to my little brother


----------



## iamwardicus

I've been trying to keep all my stuff in a single post - but this is worth a new one. Not what I'd ever build, but definitely a dream rig. Total cost is between $10k - $11k.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4853879

Case: Case Labs MAGNUM TX10-V
Motherboard: Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: I7 3970X
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (1.5v)
Graphics: 3x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB (with backplate)
Hard Drive: 3x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (2 in RAID-0 for giggles & boot drive, 1 for a Linux install)
Hard Drive: 4x Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Cooling: Custom Watercooling for CPU / GPU (you have to see the Rigbuilder for the full details)
Power: 2x CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W Digital ATX12V v2.31 and EPS 2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Optical Drive: 2x LG Black 14X BD drive
OS: Windows 8 Pro / Ubuntu Linux
Monitor: 3xOverlord Tempest X270OC Grade A
Keyboard: Logitech G710+
Mouse: Logitech MX510
Audio: Rythmik F12 Direct Servo subwoofer, Denon AVR2112CI receiver, 5x ARX A2b LCR speakers
Other Custom computer workstation (see Rigbuilder for the details)


----------



## -X3-

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826447

About 2500$.


----------



## MDiniz

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4854203

total $2345 (roughly)

missing custom water cooling system


----------



## loki_reborn

CPU
Intel Core i7 3930K Enthusiast Unlocked, S 2011, Sandybridge-E, Six Core, 3.2GHz, 12MB Smart Cache, 130W, Retail

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV GENE R.O.G, Intel X79, S 2011, DDR3, SATA III - 6Gb/s, SATA RAID, PCIe 3.0 (x16), Micro ATX

RAM
16GB (4x4GB) Corsair DDR3 Dominator GT, PC3-17066 (2133), Non-ECC, CAS 9-11-10-27, XMP, DHX Pro, 1.5V

GPU
3GB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II, 5500MHz GDDR5, 28nm, GPU 925MHz, 2048 Cores, 2x DVI/ 4x DisplayPort +Free Games

PSU
750W Corsair Pro Series Gold AX750, Modular, 90% Eff', 80 PLUS Gold, SLI/CrossFire, EPS 12V, Quiet Fan, ATX, PSU

Case
Fractal Design Arc Mini microATX Tower Case Black w/o PSU

Optical
Sony AD-5280S-0B 24x DVD±R, 12xDVD±DL, DVD+RW x8/-RWx6 SATA, Black, OEM

Storage
500GB Seagate ST500DM002 Barracuda SATA 6Gb/s, 7200rpm, 16MB Cache, 8.5ms, NCQ

Cooling
Corsair Hydro Series H60 2013 Edition High-performance CPU Cooler, LGA1155/1156/775//1366/2011/AM2/AM3/ FM1/FM2

Total£1,528.60 = $2464.41

Awesome competition!!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Thank you Admin!

Asus Maximus Gene
i5 2570K
8Gb Patriot DDR3 1600 RAM

Total is about £250.


----------



## trust-no-1

*CPU* Intel Core i7 3930K $579
*Motherboard* ASUS Rampage IV Extreme $509
*Graphics* HIS Radeon HD7970 3GB $399
*RAM* G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-10666CL9Q-16GBXL (4x4GB) DDR3 (times 2) $99/198
*PSU* Corsair AX860 Platinum Power Supply $259
*Cooling* Custom loop $400
*Case* CaseLabs Merlin SM8 $419.95

*TOTAL $2763.95*

Fingers crossed


----------



## Skyl3r

Wow! Sounds like an awesome drawing! Someone's going to come out very happy!
Thanks to Admin for this!!

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3770K

$330 @ Newegg
*$230 @ Microcenter*

*MOBO:*
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155

$240 @ Newegg

*Memory*
G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133

$300 @ Newegg

*Storage*
Crucial V4 256GB SDD

$170 @ Newegg

*GPU*
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB

$400 @ Newegg ($380 with 20$ Mail in Rebates)

*Case*
SilverStone Precision PS06B-W

$100 @ Newegg ($70 with $30 Mail in Rebates)

*PSU*
Rosewill BRONZE Series RBR1000-M 1000W

$120 @ Newegg

*Optical Drive*
Lite-On iHAS424-98

$25 @ Newegg

For a grand total of:
*$1555* + Tax And (Shipping if applicable)

Once more, thank you to Admin for this!
Would be epic to win









EDIT:
Oops, didn't see that I should use RigBuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4855438


----------



## 56Killer

Here is mine. I always wanted to do Eyefinity so as long as my rig has the capacity to do it and have a good performance in games I dont care about anything else. I still have to see which monitors a he best but with the price range I think those are good enough for me.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4854790


----------



## KyesaRRi

Here is my shot at this:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4854197

Ended up being about $2470~


----------



## kubed_zero

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 2133MHz Memory

Storage: 256GB Samsung 840 series

Video Card: 2 EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Signature Editions with Backplate

Power Supply: Corsair AX860


----------



## Eaglake

CPU : Intel Core i5-3570k
GPU : Asus GTX680
MB : ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
RAM : Patriot Viper Xtreme Series (PXD316G1866C9K)
PSU : HALE90 650W
SSD : Samsung 120GB SSD 840 Series in raid0
HDD : 1TB WD Black
CPU Cooling : Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
Chasis: Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## aculaj

This is my dream PC:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4855081

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K

RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400

Power
Rosewill LIGHTNING Series LIGHTNING-1000

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB

Case
Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel

Graphics
EVGA 04G-P4-2686-KR GeForce GTX 680

Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H80

Total cost of this rig: $2,569.92 (USD)


----------



## meeps

*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme6
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K
*Cooling:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE
*Memory:* Corsair Vengence LP 16GB (2x8GB)
*SSD:* Samsung 840 120GB (x2)
*HDD:* Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
*GPUs:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB (x2)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar D1
*PSU:* Corsair AX750
*CD-Writer:* Asus 24X DVD Burner
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/ Window Titanium Grey
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire Pro CherryMX Brown

Total: *$2,507.11* (Links from NewEgg. Includes Shipping. Subject to change)

Hope I win!! It'd be nice to have a rig again.


----------



## Brandon13

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4855174

Thank you and good luck =)

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,202 (USD)


----------



## JustDropDeadFoo

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22060066


----------



## Andaellyn

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($364.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($148.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($87.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($249.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($237.99 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2449.91
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-12 19:02 EST-0500)_


----------



## Dylanren99

Just 2 690's and a h100i please







bout 2500


----------



## Dwalmsley76

Yeah!








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4855429


----------



## Forrester

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4836700
$2494


----------



## bxchef29

Intel Core i7-3930K
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB)
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB SATA
TOSHIBA 2TB Internal Hard Drive
COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper ATX Full Tower Black Steel
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W
EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
LITE-ON Black 4X BD-ROM 8X DVD-ROM 32X CD-ROM SATA Internal 4X Blu-ray Reader
Grand Total:

$2,555.71 minus 20 in rebates







Thanks OCN you guys are cool


----------



## Extreme Newbie

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4855758

Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## nuggabob

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4855863

Thanks for allowing us to have a chance to win our dream build.
what an awesome community.


----------



## Mayer

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AqAW

$2504.38

This is my entry, I used PC Part Picker for the ease of use.

Thanks for giving a chance to us nerds and poorer nerds to win our dream rig.


----------



## Carlitos714

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4849644

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xlmP

$2510.92

I would use some parts from my current rig


----------



## icy22

What an awesome opportunity. As it says I already have the case and psu. So lets fill it with something worth having.

Iv updated my rig
In my rigs list. Icy's ultimate rig.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844994

And here is the pcpartpicker link
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/icyzap/saved/27SW

Totat 2518.51


----------



## lemans81

First choice would be a laptop.....if you let me....I will get bare bones and assemble it myself....and even overclock it









Hope others won't mind if I steal their ideas lol.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($569 @ newegg)
CPU Cooler: XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition CPU Cooler ([email protected] newegg)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($260 @ newegg)
Memory: G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 ($130 @ newegg)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($205 @ newegg)
Storage:Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM ($105 @ Newegg)
Video Card: 2x XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ($900 @ newegg)
Power Supply: COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W ATX ($239.99 @ newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($139.99 @ newegg)

Comes to about $2600.


----------



## Lazy Bear

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4856370

I'm 89 cents above the limit! It's small and quiet, but it would pack a punch and it's still exactly what I would want.

I'm sure some price matching could get be JUST below 2500.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xw2w I'm at $2414.44! That's way better than before.


----------



## Mortisangelica

I will reuse my haf-x and some of my currant hard drives. Thanks for the Chance to win.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4856325


----------



## Fisher900

Thanks for doing this guys!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4856568


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

Here is my ultimate pc.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4856616 (Prices=newegg)

Thanks a lot to OCN for this great competition, good luck to all of us.


----------



## Agoriaz

This is my take at the ultimate rig.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4856475


Spoiler: Part list



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)

*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)

*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)

*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)

*Motherboard:* MSI Z77 MPOWER ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg)

*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ Amazon)

*Memory:* Mushkin Blackline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($67.99 @ Newegg)

*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($124.99 @ NCIX US)

*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC)

*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($62.98 @ Outlet PC)

*Total:* $2420.88



EDIT:
Quote:


> admin:
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If you region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


(15 x 10) + 5 = 155
I have no idea whether my region requires this or not.


----------



## brew

Cool contest. Thanks for the opportunity OCN!

Here's mine with newegg prices http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4856886


----------



## Artur

Here are the components I would buy, I'm happy with some of my current stuff, so I would simply upgrade 

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4856865

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

This is what I'd love to own : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857090

Total cost is £1,800.58 or $2902.90 US Dollars. I already have some parts I could use and I'm sure I'd find the rest of the money to get the parts for it









Thanks for the chance at this - It would be a dream come true









I could then give the 'Boinc Box' in my sig to my little Nephew as his first gaming computer


----------



## Jimbags




----------



## FloJoe6669

rig in sig.

Thanks for al the brilliant giveways admin!!


----------



## huga

Here's my Ultimate rig parts of choice. Rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857342

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler ($81.51 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($321.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($87.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Intel 520 Series Cherryville 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($468.90 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone SST-FT02B-USB3.0 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($280.51 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($190.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2281.81
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-13 10:03 EST-0500)_


----------



## Aleckazee

Rig Builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857201

*Case:* Custom
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini
*CPU:* i7 3770K
*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB
*SSD:* Samsung 840 500GB
*HDD:* WD Blue 1TB
*PSU:* Seasonic X-560
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866
*RAD:* x2 XSPC AX120
*PMP:* KoolacePMP-450 12v variable speed
*GPU WB:* HeatkillerGPU-X^3 GTX 680 Hole Edition Ni-BL
*CPU WB:* Heatkiller Rev3.0 1155 Ni-BL

$2456

Nothing better than watercooling in a small package


----------



## Layo

i7-3770k
Asus Maximus V formula
NZXT Switch 810
H100
Corsair AX750
GTX 670/680 Sli or 7970 cf or second 7950








256GB Samsung 840


----------



## blooder11181

IN
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857657/version/4857659
or this one
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857657
15 x 10 + 5= 155


----------



## Scorpion49

Great giveaway!

Here is my machine I would love to build:
- i7 3930k w/ H80i
- Asus Rampage IV Gene
- 16GB Corsair DDR3 LP
- Samsung 830 128GB SSD
- Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD
- EVGA GTX 690
- Silverstone ST1000-P PSU
- Silverstone SG09 mATX case

Total $2497.89! http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xpfy


----------



## miniterror

not sure if i can enter because im dutch and live in holland but i would build it with these parts
gotta say its one hack of a giveaway even if im not allowed to participate and all the luck to every one to win youre dream computer
now here are the specs i would use to build my monster, prizes are in euros and i used a exchange rate to stay within the 2500 dollar wich is shown in the pic i attached

edit: obviously i will sell my current rig and buy me a second gpu and ssd wich will cost €389 but thats out of the price

*CPU:*
i7-3770K
€ 314

*CPU COOLING:*
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80
€ 85

*GPU:*
msi hd7950 3gb twin frozr v2
€ 279

*MOBO:*
ASRock Z77 Extreme6
€ 153

*RAM:*
Corsair 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit c9-9-9-24
€ 92

*PSU:*
XFX 1050W Black Edition
€ 220

*SSD:*
vertex 4 128gb
€ 110

*HDD:*
Seagate ST2000DM001
€ 88

*OPTICAL:*
LiteOn iHAS124-04
€ 19

*CASE:*
nzxt phantom red version
€ 146

*SCREEN:*
Iiyama G2773HS-GB1
€ 349

*TOTAL PRICE:*
€ 1855 wich is $2475.50

exchanger.PNG 9k .PNG file


----------



## cojophoto

http://pcpartpicker.com/ca/p/xcxy

along with a 30" Dell IPS


----------



## Rayce185

Wooo this would be awesome!









Here's my ultimate rig:

2 x OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX4-25SAT3-128G)
1 x Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K)
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-21333U CL10-12-12-31 (DDR3-2666) (F3-2666C10Q-16GTXD)
4 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N66TOC-2GD)
1 x ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBHF0-G0EAY00Z)
1 x Enermax Platimax 1500W ATX 2.3 (EPM1500EGT)

According to this site that setup would currently run for 2655,71 Euro.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## estabya

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857966

i7 3820
ASRock X79 Fatal1ty
2x EVGA 680 FTW+ 4Gb
4x4Gb G Skill Ripjaw Z 2133Mhz CL9
2x Samsung 840 Pro 128Gb (Raid 0)
Western Digital 1Tb Black
Corsair H100i
Corsair Obsidian Series 650D
Seasonic X-850

Total (newegg): $2,659.89


----------



## RandyMarsh

What I would love to win









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857738


----------



## Orzornn

In! what a awesome give away! Will edit details in when I get home from work









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4861269

Total cost on NCIX.ca: $2,347.65 +43.71 shipping
Total: $2391.36 CDN


----------



## DNytAftr

Great to see this for the community!









I would robably go something like this

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4858356

$2,475.92


----------



## iCrap

Mine! MITX gaming build
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4858380

CPU
i7 3770k
RAM
Kingston HyperX 16GB
Monitor
Korean 1440p
Motherboard
ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/
Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW 2.5" 500GB
Power
Seasonic X750
Graphics
GTX 690
Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
Case
Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## Deviin934

Im in.








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4858152


----------



## Rit

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor
*Motherboard:* ASRock X79 Extreme6 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
*Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200)
*GPU:* 2 x XFX Double D FX-797A-TDBC Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB
*PSU:* Rosewill BRONZE Series RBR1000-M 1000W [email protected]°C
*Case:* COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition RC-942-KKN3
*Sound:* Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE 7.1
*CPU Cooler* Noctua NH-D14 SE2011

*Monitor:* Dell UltraSharp U2412M Black 24" 8ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD IPS Panel Monitor

*TOTAL PRICE:*$2,551.90

So close to $2500!


----------



## Huzzbutt

In!

AMD Dream Machine

edit: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155
edit: updated cost 2400$


----------



## bratcat

In

MaXimusFTW

Total cost= $2,370.67


----------



## grymok

Now i'm finally done with the build, should have been in bed for an hour ago







.

Hard to compare prices when you live in Denmark. But tried my best.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4858713


----------



## bosom

My dream rig:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4859347

Intel 3770K
MSI 7970 Lightning (x2)
Corsair H100i
Asus MAXIMUS V EXTREME
G Skill 16GB (red)
Corsair 1200w
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive
Corsair Graphite Series 600T White

total: 2,447.92


----------



## winterborn90

i would have to go with just the cpu mobo graphics upgrade since i have the storage and the ram down right now just been saving up to get a car then start upgrading the computer again.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4859062

intel 3960x

asus p9x79 deluxe

evga 690

total come to around $2450 befor shipping.


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

*CPU* Intel i7 4930k
£450
*Motherboard* Asus RIVE Black Edition
£400
*Cooling* XSPC Full Copper Waterblock
£100
*Cooling* Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro Black
£130
*Cooling* Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 Pro Black
£130
*Cooling* XSPC 1/2 ID 3/4 OD Compression Fitting x 8
£26
*Cooling* XSPC 1/2 ID 3/4 OD High Flex 2m - CLEAR UV x 2
£14
*Case* NZXT Phantom USB 3.0 Big Tower Chassis - White
£100
*Memory* Kingston Beast Series 16GB 2400MHz (Kit of 4) x 2
£150
*Power* OCZ ZX 1250W PSU
£150

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904481
Answer = 155

This would be a Great Win, actually Win of my Life as I have never won anything.
Thanks for this Great Chance









TOTAL £1650 ~ $2500

CPU, MEMORY and CASE
Amazon.co.uk
RADIATORS, WATERBLOCK, TUBE and FITTINGS
Specialtech.co.uk
MOTHERBOARD and PSU
Amazon.co.uk


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Updated Rig:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme9 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($295.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($449.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($449.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($449.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Phanteks PH-F140TS_WT 78.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($21.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($185.97 @ Outlet PC)
*Other:* CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD UPS 1500VA / 900W PFC compatible Pure sine wave ($199.99)
*Total:* $2498.87
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-24 14:20 EDT-0400)_

The answer is still 155


----------



## MrLinky

Awesome promotion! Possibly the best one OCN has done? I put one together in RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4859680

Just in case, here are the parts:

- AMD FX-8350 CPU
- ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z Motherboard
- AMD 7970 GPU
- Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
- 2x Seagate Barracuda 3TB HDDs (ST3000DM001)
- Corsair AX760i PSU
- BitFenix Shinobi Black Mid ATX Case
- 3x AOC 27" IPS LED monitors (I2757FH)


----------



## AznRage

IN!

PCPartPicker

Add onto that a Topre Realforce TKL Keyboard

and some WC gear including

Swiftech Apogee XT
XSPC AX240, AX120
Heatkiller GTX680 Hole Edition (GPU-X3) Waterblock
Swiftech MCP35X
Liquid Fusion 160mm Reservoir

and total comes to a little under $2500.
yay!


----------



## bluedevil

Here's mine.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4859902


----------



## Boi 1da

1DA Rig 2013

Edit: updated







I have shop runner and my rig totals $2505


----------



## ACMH-K

You said it was ok to overshoot the $2500 mark.
So I did, with flying colors.
I hope my jpegs will suffice.
I realize I forgot a few things. I didn't want to spend any more time than I already have on this.


----------



## ACMH-K

But in all seriousness here is My Ultimate Rig entry.

At the time that I post this, the Rig would cost $2479.94, all from Newegg with their current Instant savings.

My Ultimate Rig!









*Edit* Picture Deleted.
Don't want to hog to much bandwidth.








Good Luck to all who participate, and may the person who wins be Deserving & Grateful.


----------



## mistermenphis22

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4860259

Decided to UPDATE! DA CASE i will get the Corsair 900D Instead of the switch.









NZXT SWITCH 810 Matte Black CA-SW810-M1 Steel / Plastic ATX HYBRID Full Tower Gaming Computer Case
$179.99
Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
$179.99
SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC ...
$199.99
G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory
$279.99
Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Stand-Alone Drive)
$104.99
COMBO
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K
ASRock X79 Extreme6 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
$769.98
Subtotal: $1,714.93

Also i will buy Tons of Noctua Fans for a Quiet BUILD

I was sort of hoping to get a MINI ITX for this, but not sure on that since well there are no x79 powerful Mini ITX mobos and also i dont want to use the prodigy. The S3 from Caselabs Might be announced soon.

but if thats the case then it would be a
Shuttle MOBO MINITX X79
and a Caselabs S3 Mini ITX.
one 280 rad on top and 240 in front and 120 in rear
Two 7970, and everything else the same:drool:\
NOW THAT WOULD BE AN ULTIMATE BUILD

Even though I might not win, still had fun making this "fantasy" build.

This Newegg COPY PASTE, is missing two 7970s which i could probably get for less than 700 (I've seen a pair go for 550 on ebay(x.) Those are included in the SIG Rig page. If I do win, I will sell my current PC to watercool this badboy.

THANK YOU OCN FOR THE OPPORTUNITY


----------



## carmas

Ok, to simplify things I decided to just leave the rigbuilder link with all the updated info on prices and shops used.

So, here it is: Rigbuilder link

As for the question "What is 15 x 10 + 5?" -> Answer: 155


----------



## Redwoodz

Lovely contest!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4858864

Already have the Inwin H Frame for the case








FX 8350/ASRock 990FX Extreme 9
HIS X 7970
GSkill Trident 32GB 2400MHz
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Seagate Barracuda's 2x1TB
Seasonic SS760 Platinum
TT Big Water 2.0
Mionix Zibal mech. keyboard/Mionix 5000 mouse
Samsung Series 9 27" monitor


----------



## emka

Mine looks like this:

CPU: I7-3770K
RAM: Corsair Vengence, 16GB
Case: Haf XB
Drives: 2TB WD Blue HDD, 128GB Corsair SSD
Motherboard: Sabertooth X77
PSU: Corsair 1000W
GPU: 2x AMD Radeon HD 7970
Cooler: Corsair H100i


----------



## yarly

here is my ultimate rig its alittle over $2500
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4861100


----------



## MarlowXim

This was a fun exercise. Managed to get within the budget constraints. Just realized how bad Canadian pricing is compared to US pricing.

Not sure how to list it as an attachment: Proposed Contest Rig


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

Viola!

My Ultimate Rig









If I won, I would die and come back to LIFE !

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4861155

Comes to $2,479 with shipping
GLHF 2 ALL!


----------



## ramenbuoy

First, I would like to say thanks for holding this contest. I am a streamer, and my rig is getting pretty dated. I'm trying to support myself via streaming, so I gotta get a new rig. Hopefully, I can win this contest and win the rig of my dreams!

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Coole*r: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($419.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory*: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($239.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage*: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($112.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card*: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card*: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply*: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*Total: $2512.91*
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-14 11:29 EST-0500)

If I was allowed to go over 2500, I would add a Corsair 900D (When it is realeased), another 16GB of ram, additional HDDs, and of course a custom watercooling loop. But, if not, I would run it air cooled out of the motherboard box if I had to.


----------



## CreeperK1d

Sweet







My rigs can be found down below. Hope I win though


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

Sweet contest!
4770k
Gigabyte G1. Sniper
16GB 2133MHz CL10 RAM
(2) Samsung 840 Pro 128GB RAID 0
(2) Asus DirectCU II 7970
Corsair 900D
And a custom water loop


----------



## Crazycarl

amazing contest lol if i win already have a watercooling loop i would try to use for the cpu from my existing set up

LIAN LI PC-A76 Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower
EVGA 04G-P4-3688-KR GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 32GB (4 x 8GB)
ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011
Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz
Intel 520 Series Cherryville SSDSC2CW240A3K5 2.5" 240GB
Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB

with newegg prices ~2459 on 1/14/13


----------



## .theMetal

Definitely enter this one:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4861650

total is 2,204.90 on the egg

Thanks guys!


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4861413

This is my dream rig! Already have OS/Case/Peripherals.

Thanks Admin!


----------



## redmustang

Already have most of my dream rig but I would like to make it even dreamier









1x Dell UltraSharp U3011 -$1,199.99

2x Dell UltraSharp 2007FP -$349.99 each

2x MSI R7950 Twin Frozr HD7950 -$319.99 each

Total -$2539.95

*Rigbuilder* - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4861983

If that does't qualify because it isn't a "rig" here is one that should.

Fractal Design Define R4 with Window Titanium Grey - $89.99

ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 GeForce GTX 680 4GB - $569.99

Intel Core i7-3930K - $569.99

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD3 LGA 2011 - $239.99

G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) - $169.99

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i - $109.99

Dell UltraSharp U2713HM - $739.99

Total - $2,489.93

*Rigbuilder* - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862517


----------



## Angrybutcher

Just built the system in RigBuilder. A bit over the $2500, but I obviously would pick up the change









All parts except the case were picked at Newegg. Will do more adjustments later.


----------



## Diajq2446?

First of all, thanks to the OP for making this thread, this will please someone very lucky. Also, this is what i wish i had, tried the best i could

Power Supply:
CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W
$329.99

CPU:
Intel Core i7-3770K
$329.99

DVD Burner:
ASUS 24X DVD Burner Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS
$19.99

Graphics Cards (2 of them):
XFX Double D Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
$899.98

Motherboard:
ASRock Z77 Professional ATX Intel Motherboard
$194.99

Case:
COOLER MASTER CM Storm Scout 2
$99.99

SSD(2 of them):
Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F240GBGS-BK 2.5" Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
$439.98

CPU Cooler:
COOLER MASTER V8
$47.99

Fan controller:
NZXT Sentry Mix Fan Controller
$24.99

Ram:
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (4 x 4GB) 1866 Cl9 Red Low Profile version.
$119.98

Acessories:
Corsair Red Sleeved Cables for power supply, approx 50-70$

Grand Total: Approx. 2500$

I didn't price match, but it's probably 50-100$ cheaper if i did price match all of it, as all of it was found on newegg.com


----------



## eagle3566

Here's mine:
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22072766

Some Highlights:
CPU: i7 3770k
Cooler: h80i
GPU: SLI GTX 680
Mobo: Gigabyte Z77 UP4
PSU: Seasonic Platinum 1000W
Drives: 256GB 840 Pro, 2TB WD Green

Total: $2444.84


----------



## koulaid

(3) SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 ST1000DM005/HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

CORSAIR AX860i 860W Digital ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Active PFC ...

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model CMD32GX3M4A1600C9

ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


----------



## brown bird

Delete


----------



## chris0177

- Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive
(SSD) (Stand-Alone Drive) $181.99
- Kingston HyperX 24GB (6 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop
Memory Model KHX1600C9D3K6/24G $189.99
- Kingston HyperX 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop
Memory Model KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX $58.99
- COOLER MASTER RS-A50-SPHA-D3 Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W Intel ATX 12V V2.3 & SSI
EPS 12V V2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC
Panel Power Supply with Fan Control $229.99
- Cooler Master TPC 812 RR-T812-24PK-R1 120mm Sleeve with Dual Vertical Vapor Chamber
TPC 812 CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+ $64.99
- Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K $569.99
- ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard $329.99
- (2) ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5 GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16
HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card $409.99 each ($819.98)
- ASUS Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Drive
Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM $59.99
- Western Digital Caviar Black WD1501FASS 1.5TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s
3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $169.99
- Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit $179.99

total $2,855.88


----------



## bavarianblessed

In it to win it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862391


----------



## ibleedspeed

Here Is the Rig Builder Link.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5124510


----------



## wedge

AMD FX-8350 $199.99
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z $239.00
XFX Radeon 7970 GHz Edition $409.99
XFX Radeon 7970 GHz Edition $409.99
Samsung SyncMaster LS27A850DS 27" LED 2560x1440 $799.99
Crucial Ballistix 8GB DDR3 1866MHz $47.41
XFX 850W Core Edition Power Supply $119.99
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl Case $119.99
Total: $2346.35

All prices are from NCIX.com


----------



## BountyHead

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862900

Never have done an SLI build ( done crossfire a few times) would love to check it out. total is about 2400 figure shipping would easily take up the other 100 of the 2500 budget. Already have an SSD if shipping takes it over budget would dump the SSD for a traditional HDD


----------



## Tom Lightbown

Since I've been upgrading my PC quite a lot lately I won't need to buy another H100i or another ASrock Z77 Extreme6 motherboard so I guess I'll just use those parts I want to keep and build around them

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5132684

The Build


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K LGA 1155 - $319.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i - Already Own
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

MOBO: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 - Already Own
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295

RAM: G.Skill Sniper (4x4GB) 1600Mhz - Already Own
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231480

GPU: EVGA ACX Cooler 03G-P4-2784-KR GeForce GTX 780 - $669.99
GPU: EVGA ACX Cooler 03G-P4-2784-KR GeForce GTX 780 - $669.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918

PSU: Corsair AX1200i Digital Modular 1200W Power Supply 80+ Platinum - $384.35/£249.74
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1200w-corsair-digital-ax1200i-full-modular-80-plus-platinum-92-eff-eps-12v-1-x-140mm-fan-atx-psu

CASE: Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Black Mid Tower Case - $215.34/£139.92
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-obsidian-series-650d-all-black-mid-tower-case-with-sata-dock-and-side-window-w-o-psu

SSD: Plextor M3 128GB SSD - Already Own
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249014

HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM - $69.99
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM - $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148840

DRIVE: LiteOn IHOS104 4x SATA - Already Own
http://www.amazon.co.uk/IHOS104-Internal-Including-CyberLink-Software/dp/B0079GI0OQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1366128875&sr=8-5&keywords=samsung+bluray+drive

Keyboard: RAZER DeathStalker Wired Gaming Keyboard - $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114028

Total: $2479.64


Hopefully I'm allowed to order to a friends house from Newegg since UK prices are insanely expensive









This is an amazing giveaway, not been very active in posting but just using the site to learn new things so I can start posting and helping other noobies such as myself.


----------



## ryandigweed

Ok, you guys said i may post expensive rigs,

So here's mine.











http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862981

*$16,100* Excluding the Cost of the 5.10tb Enterprise SSD









AHAHHA







That would sure set some benchmarks









Maybe i Would add another GTX690 for dedicated physix if it would work


----------



## ryandigweed

Ok, you guys said i may post expensive rigs,

So here's mine.











http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862981

*$16,100* Excluding the Cost of the 5.10tb Enterprise SSD









AHAHHA







That would sure set some benchmarks









Maybe i Would add another GTX690 for dedicated physix if it would work


----------



## ryandigweed

Ok, you guys said i may post expensive rigs,

So here's mine.











http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862981

*$16,100* Excluding the Cost of the 5.10tb Enterprise SSD









AHAHHA







That would sure set some benchmarks









Maybe i Would add another GTX690 for dedicated physix if it would work


----------



## ryandigweed

Ok, you guys said i may post expensive rigs,

So here's mine.


















http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862981

*$16,100* Excluding the Cost of the 5.10tb Enterprise SSD









AHAHHA







That would sure set some benchmarks









Maybe i Would add another GTX690 for dedicated physix if it would work


----------



## Asy

CPU - i7 3770k
Motherboard - msi z77 mpower
PSU - corsair 1000w hx
GPU - Sapphire 7970 GE xfire
Harddrive - samsung 840 pro ssd 256gb
case - corsair 900D


----------



## TheBlademaster01

link


----------



## The_chemist21

In thanks

*LGA 1155 ( ATI )*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4863514

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xEzt
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xEzt/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xEzt/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 WS ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($245.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($359.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($359.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($359.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($359.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Antec Eleven Hundred ATX Full Tower Case ($84.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Enermax 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($259.24 @ Amazon)
Total: $2480.14
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)

*LGA 1155 ( NVIDIA )*

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xEH3
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xEH3/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xEH3/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 WS ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($245.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($39.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (4-Way SLI) ($359.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (4-Way SLI) ($359.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (4-Way SLI) ($359.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (4-Way SLI) ($359.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Antec Eleven Hundred ATX Full Tower Case ($84.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Enermax 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($259.24 @ Amazon)
Total: $2480.14
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-14 21:24 EST-0500)


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Since I love my computer, I would just want to upgrade it fully. Here's what I would do:

*CPU*
i5-2500k (mine) - Free

*Motherboard*
ASRock Extreme4 Gen3 (mine) - Free

*GPU**(*s*)* _SLI_
Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670 (mine) - Free
Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670 - $341 (used Amazon.com)

*SSD* (OS/Programs)
Intel 520 Series Cherryville 240GB SATA III - $221.39 (used Amazon.com)

*HDD* (Games/Storage)
2 x Seagate Cheetah 15K.7 600 GB 15000RPM SAS 6 Gb/s 16MB Cache 3.5 Inch Internal Bare Drive ST3600057SS (Raid 0) - $387.18 (used Amazon.com)
1 x HighPoint RocketRAID 2720SGL PCI-Express 2.0 x8 Low Profile SATA / SAS Controller Card - $159.99 (Newegg)
1 x StarTech Model SAS8087S450 19" (50cm) Serial Attached SCSI SAS Cable - SFF-8087 to 4x Latching SATA - $27.99 (Newegg)

*PSU*
Seasonic X-1050W (mine) - Free

*RAM*
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 2133MHz - $134.99 (Newegg)

*Optical Drive*
Sony Optiarc (mine) - Free

*Case*
Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P80N Hurricane Edition Full Tower Aluminum HTPX Case w/ USB 3.0 - $639.99 - (Frozencpu.com)
+ AcoustiPack ULTIMATE Sound Dampening - $99.99 (Frozencpu.com)

*Cooling*
Corsair H100 (have) - Free

*Fans*
3x Prolimatech Aluminum Vortex Series 140mm x 25mm CPU Fan - Red LED (front intake) - $86.97 (Frozencpu.com)
3x Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan - 2 Pack (side intake) - $86.97 (Frozencpu.com)
4x 1ST PC CORP. PFB1212UHE-F00 120mm Case Cooling Fan (Push/Pull H100) - $151.96 (Newegg.com)
1x 1ST PC CORP. PFB1212UHE-F00 120mm Case Cooling Fan (exhaust) - $37.99

*Fan Controllers*
Lamptron FC-FC2-B have - Free
Lamptron FC-FC8-B - $68.55 (Amazon.com)

*Total:*
$2444.96

One can only dream...


----------



## marlo

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4864438

$2396 US dollars.

Would be awesome. Some of those parts you can't get in Canada.


----------



## jason793

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4862544
It's missing some important parts like cooling, but I can decide on what is needed later.

Any help funding this build would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nicedart

Rigbuilder

CPU
Intel Core i7-4770k (I have)

Motherboard
Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5

Memory
G-Skill Trident-X 32GB 2400Mhz

Storage
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Video Card
MSI R9 290 4G

Power Supply
SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum

Case:
CaseLabs SM8-X

$2,459.87

Good Luck to every one.


----------



## regles

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930k
Cooler: Corsair H100i
Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
Memory: Samsung 16GB DDR3-1600 Memory
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
Video Card: EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB
Video Card: EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB
PSU: Enermax 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum
Case: Cooler Master Cosmos II


----------



## DirkDaring

I never win anything but that won't stop me from trying

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4864543


----------



## danman4734

i would love to win this
heres what i would love ultimate rig build http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4864555

CPU
3930k
Graphics
nvidia reference 680 sli
Optical Drive
already have a bluray burner
Monitor
got it
Case
BitFenix Shinobi XL Window Black
Audio
none
Motherboard
asus rampage extreme iv
RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB)
Cooling
i already have a triple rad setup with d5 pump
Keyboard
got it
Mouse
got it
Graphics
nvidia reference 680 sli
Hard Drive
i already have them
OS
got it
Power
got it
Mouse Pad
none

price is $ 2194


----------



## Romin

Just need 2xGTX680 Lightning


----------



## xD4rkFire

*RIGBUILDER -* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4863556/version/4863558


----------



## shlunky

I have to say, I have been blessed to be able to have a solid machine already. I would quite enjoy having something more as well.
As Tim Allen says, "MORE POWER!"

I have posted most of the parts for the ultimate rig in Rig Builder.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4864759

In summary for quick view;
3930k
Rampage IV Extreme
AX860i
H100i
256g 840 Pro
32g Samsung DDR3 1600
EVGA 680 FTW+ w/Backplate

Total of quick parts to cart is $2809.90.
Would be less when doing combo's promor's and such.

Thanks for the awesome contests! If nothing else, it is fun to dream!
§


----------



## Awsan

CPU
i7 3930k

Graphics
SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB GDDR5 x2

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 pro
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX1050

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79S-UP5

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB 1866mhz

Optical Drive
Sony BLu-Ray

Case
NZXT Phantom

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black 2TB

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Oh if i can win this







Cheers

Rig Builder Link:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900009


----------



## Moustache

Rigbuilder


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857440



The Build


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition 999.99 *SuperBiiz*
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme 419.99 *SuperBiiz*
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 127.99 *Best Buy*
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB 999.99 *Newegg*

*Total: 2547.96*



What is 15 x 10 + 5?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



155


----------



## Ranger98

Hope others won't mind if I steal their ideas lol.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($569 @ newegg)
CPU Cooler: XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition CPU Cooler ([email protected] newegg)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($260 @ newegg)
Memory: G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 ($130 @ newegg)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($205 @ newegg)
Storage:Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM ($105 @ Newegg)
Video Card: 2x XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition ($900 @ newegg)
Power Supply: COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W ATX ($239.99 @ newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($139.99 @ newegg)

Comes to about $2600.


----------



## rhyneman

Its so hard to keep it ~$2500, so many things i would want! My apologies for not using rigbuilder.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($108.10 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($253.93 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($157.26 @ Amazon)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($189.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($489.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($179.98 @ Outlet PC)
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 650D (CC650DW-1) Black Steel structure with black brushed aluminum faceplate ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Asus VS278Q-P Black 27" 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LED Monitor ( 309.99 @ Newegg )
KeyBoard: Mionix Zibal 60 Mechanical Keyboard ( $129.99 @ Amazon )
Mouse: Logitech G400 ( $49.99 @ Newegg )

Good luck to all!


----------



## stumped

My ultimate rig would have to be a lenovo or toshiba haswell ultrabook with backllit keyboard, better than 1376x768 display and a 512GB ssd.










P.S. Sorry for not using rigbuilder or pricing it out as these laptops aren't out yet, but they are my dream rig right now.


----------



## C.J.B.

My pick;

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4865511


----------



## Thingamajig

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£233.99 @ Aria PC)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£79.99 @ Amazon UK)

Motherboard: ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard (£123.98 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£60.12 @ CCL Computers)

Storage: Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£55.99 @ Amazon UK)

Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£246.91 @ CCL Computers)

Video Card: HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£229.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Case: BitFenix Prodigy (White) Mini ITX Tower Case

Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£141.98 @ Dabs)

Optical Drive: Sony BC-5500H-01 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer (£79.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (£132.84 @ Scan.co.uk)



Total: £1385.78 ($2230 USD)

(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)

Not sure if this applies to me considering i'm a UK resident, but worth me participating here regardless







. This build just includes the tower only as i'd use my existing monitors and peripherals where necessary.


----------



## Bloitz

This is what I would do:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4865493

This is a complete rig (without a CPU heatsink). If I won I actually wouldn't need the SSD since I would transplant mine from my current rig (as well as my watercooling).

I would also add 3 Noctua NF-P12's, forgot that and don't know the price of the 900D (if it's as good as it looks now).


----------



## Grobinov

CPU: Intel 3930k
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula
Memory: 8x4GB Samsung 30nm
GPU: Sapphire 7970 to use in CF with existing one
PSU: Corsair AX 860
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB
Cooling:EK waterblocks for CPU and GPUs
540mm rad for my Raven RV02 - fun modding project








Monitorell U3011
Sound: Asus Xonar STX

Cost: Above 2500$ with insane prices here XD

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4865667


----------



## Ddreder

Here is mine..









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4865703

Its just shy of $2800.. But god i would love a GTX 690


----------



## Aestylis

My Ultimate Rig, updating/adding to my current build.









CPU:
Intel 3770K $330.00

Graphics:
2x GIGABYTE WF3 7970's $800.00

Power:
SeaSonic X-1250 1250W $255.00

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME $440.00

Moar RAM!
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 2133mhz $75

2x Swiftech Komodo-HD7900 waterblocks $310

HD7900-XFIRE X2 bridge $22

MCR140-QP 140mm Rad $45

Cost: $2300 appx. before S&H


----------



## moopoomaster

Who knew there were so many choices to choose from...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4865745

That was rather fun


----------



## ryan97145

CPU: I7-3770k
GPU: 2 EVGA GTX 680 FTW w/backplate
SSD: Intel 520 480GB
Monitor: ASUS PB Series PB278Q 27" 5ms 2560x1440p

Would use existing case, mobo, parts etc. for the rest. Sorry for not using rigbuilder.


----------



## imarshal

GTX 690!!
Just finished up my rig but didnt upgrade the graphics from my gtx570. this would be a great improvement for me


----------



## PropheticCreed

*Case*
COOLER MASTER HAF XB

*Power*
Rosewill LIGHTNING Series LIGHTNING-1000

*Motherboard*
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155

*Processor*
Intel Core i7-3770K

*Cooling*
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Green 200mm Case Fan

*Memory*
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory

*Graphics*
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB

*Solid State Storage*
(2x) Intel 520 Series 240GB

*Storage*
Western Digital WD Black1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Total Price as of today = $2,439.89

EDIT: Did it on Rig Builder as best I could! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4866045


----------



## tianhui

Workstation, Lucid Lucy, Isn't real . But she would surely love to be.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4865832

2435

Thanks Admin!


----------



## Rayleyne

I can't quite get rig builder to work on my phone and as of now i "lack" a rig with my mobo dying and unable to replace it, My ultimate rig you ask? well as an australian i use PC casegear

Graphics
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1309&products_id=19122 *2 (HD 7970) 399 each (798 total)

Motherboard
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1299&products_id=20014 (Rampage IV Extreme) 509

CPU
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_346_1298&products_id=18759 (3930k) 525

Ram
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_1301&products_id=21795 (Corsair vengance 8*4 32GB kit @ 1600mhz *2(360)

With that i could go with quad fire and be able to stream again and have a rig again yay... since i already have 2 7970s just sitting around doing nothing.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4865961 2405 australian, Damn that feels good, Hell i could go with only 1 extra 7970, Hell i'd be happy for a new board, I'm fresh outa boards that wanna play with me

I can y'know provide the rest of the parts.


----------



## Buddhazen

Love this contest, I've edited this post 4 times now, but have finally narrowed it down to what I need to finish my build.

Rig Builder

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4866057

Total $2421.75

PCPartpicker:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zc5s

Total: $2360.75


----------



## Snoopy83

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($108.10 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($253.93 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($157.26 @ Amazon)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($189.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Constellation ES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($218.85 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($489.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced ATX Full Tower Case ($119.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($179.98 @ Outlet PC)
Optical Drive: LG BH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($94.99 @ Microcenter)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.99 @ NCIX US)

I would really like to get a laptop for my husband(been a rough year, he has had to sell all of his computers), but a desktop would be good too. I just copied this from someone so hopefully if win there will be some discussion on it?


----------



## m_jones_

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4866222

Thank you very much!


----------



## InsideJob

Quite the contest going here







Did my best to keep it under $2500









Here's my submission http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4866243


----------



## Kolmain

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Intel 520 Series Cherryville 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($137.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone RV01-BW ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 1050W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($199.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2182.90

Would be great









Dream Rig


----------



## CptChiggs

Oh man! Finally a chance to possibly run my own custom water cooling setup along with custom sleeving. I can just imagine it now, all black with white accents. Make a kids dream come true.







15 x 10 + 5 = 155

RigBuilder Link!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5006871

I must of updated this rig atleast 8 times







So anxious


----------



## zShutdownn

Here it is!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4866443/version/4866445

Would love the 680s in SLI!









Total comes to $2475


----------



## EliteGhost

*My Ultimate Rig:*

*RigBuilder*

*CPU:*

Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz $339.99

*Motherboard:*

Asus Maximus VI Formula LGA 1150 $304.99

*Graphics:*

ASUS GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5 $669.99

*RAM:*

Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) CMY16GX3M2A2400C10R $229.99

*SSD:*

Corsair Neutron Series GTX CSSD-N240GBGTXB-BK 240GB $229.99

*Cooling:*

Corsair Hydro Series H105 Water Cooler $119.99

*Power:*

Corsair AX Series AX1200i $329.99

*Case:*

Corsair Obsidian 750D $159.99

Total: $2405.92


----------



## anershay

Would love to win my ultimate HTPC build.

Rigbuilder link

Thanks for all the awesome givaways OCN!


----------



## phillyd

My rigs>Switch[Box]>final edition. The remainder of that and Pride and Prodigy should have no trouble hitting $2500


----------



## AnonymousGamer

Component

*CPU*

Intel Core i7-2600K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor £228.81

*CPU Cooler*

Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler £89.99

*Motherboard*

Asus P8Z77-V PREMIUM ATX LGA1155 Motherboard £316.98

*Memory*

Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory £53.49

Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory £53.49

*Storage*

Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk £105.96

Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive £102.10

Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive £102.10

*Video Card*

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Video Card £259.96

*Sound Card*

Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card £119.99

*Case*

Fractal Design Define R4 (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case £89.22

*Power Supply*

Enermax 850W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply £192.98

*Optical Drive*

LG GH24NS90 DVD/CD Writer £13.98

*Total:* £1729.05 With shipping

This is what i would want









PcPartPicker - http://pcpartpicker.com/uk/p/xPp3


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'm in! This is the updated replacement for my sigrig (CS-2483). It's simply known as: CS-3483: The Next Generation. All prices are from NewEgg, and I imagine I could get it cheaper with some price shopping.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor - $329.99
CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100 - $109.99
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard - $369.99
GPU (x3) : EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB 192-bit GDDR5 Video Card - $959.97 ($319.99 each)
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 - $179.99
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal SSD - $239.99
PSU: COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series 1200W Power Supply - $239.99
Case: NZXT Phantom PHAN-002OR Newegg Exclusive Black Finish w/Orange Trim - $99.99

Total: $2,528.91

I can provide OS, accessories, and displays myself, so that's no big deal.

Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3714653/version/3714655


----------



## xzfuzzyzx

Link to rig! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4867214
Wohooo!


----------



## leepower1221

CPU
Intel i5-3570-K
RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
Cooling
Enermax ETS-T40
Keyboard
Das Keyboard DASK3PROMS1SI Black USB Wired Standard Model S Professional Silent Keyboard
Mouse
Logitech G500 Programmable Gaming Mouse
Motherboard
Gigabyte Z77X UD3H
Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Green WD20EADS 2TB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
OS
Windows 7 Ultimate
Power
NZXT HALE 90 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power S
Mouse Pad
RAZER Vespula Dual Sided Gaming Mouse Mat
Graphics
HIS Radeon HD 7970 IceQ
Optical Drive
LITE-ON Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model iHDS118-04 - OEM
Monitor
ASUS VS Series VS247H-P Black 23.6" 2ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 50000000:1 (ASCR)
Case
Zalman Z11 Plus
Audio
Turtle Beach Z6A


----------



## aggr08

Here it is in Rigbuilder:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4867711


----------



## leepower1221

Here's the link to Rig Builder

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4867565


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Hello and Thanks for a chance...








Currently running super old setup based on AthlonXP5600 so ANY new HARDWARE will be a miracle.
Quick dream list
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($41.26 @ NCIX US)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($41.26 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($207.63 @ Adorama)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($559.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Silverstone RV01-BW ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($678.00 @ Amazon)
Total: $2423.09


----------



## DaGoat

I'm gonna UPGRADE my sig rig.

CPU - i52500k - *Already Have*
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula - *Already Have*
GFX card: EVGA GTX 680 Classified *$589*
GFX card: EVGA GTX 680 Classified *$589*
Cooling: - Corsair H80 - *Already Have*
Soundcard - Asus Xonar Essence STX - *Already Have*
PSU - SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W *229.99*
Case - Corsair 600T SE - *Already Have*
Optical drive - LG Blu-Ray burner - *Already have*
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 1 TB - *Already Have*
SSD - Samsung 830 256gb - *Already Have*
Keyboard - Logitech G110 *$66.00*
Mouse - Logitech G9x Black *79.99*
Monitor - ViewSonic VP2770-LED *799.00*

*= $2352,97*


----------



## h3llkill3r

it would be a nice present for my brother. he's still using a dual core and an 8800gts.

http://213.165.186.254/pc.jpg


----------



## Wickedtt

CPU
x5680x2

Graphics
3x660ti

Hard Drive
ADATA SSD
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
1200watt Rosewill

Motherboard
Evga SR-2

RAM
Gskill Trident 3x2gb 2000mhz x2

Optical Drive
DVDRW

Case
xigmatek elysium

Hard Drive
V-Raptor 10000rpm
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Swifttech h220

Total: TBA

Would be awesome to win! Hope this is still going!


----------



## chargerz919

Awesome contest!

Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869401

Total Price: $2475.88

I already have a LED, mouse, keyboard, headset and speakers so I did not include them in this build.


----------



## nathris

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869404

$2,351


----------



## QuadDamage

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869560

PU
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor
RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
size: 8 GBytes
Optical Drive
LG 24X DVD Burner - Bare Drive Black SATA Model GH24NS95 - OEM
Monitor
Acer G276HLDbd Black 27" 6ms (GTG) Widescreen LED Monitor 300 cd/m2 ACM 100,000,000:1 (3000:1)
Case
NZXT Phantom 410 CA-PH410-B1 White Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Motherboard
MSI Big Bang - XPower II
RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
size: 8 GBytes
Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
Keyboard
Logitech K200 Black USB Wired Standard Keyboard for Business
Graphics
GTX
Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC256B/WW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
OS
Windows 7
Power
SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,509.87 (USD)

9.87 OVER! Close tho! With Rebates should be under


----------



## FPSViking

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869629

*Case
LIAN LI PC-TU200B Black
CPU
Intel Core i7-4770K
Motherboard
ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB
GPU
EVGA SuperClocked GTX 780
SSD
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB
Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H90
Monitors
ASUS VG248QE Black 24"
Power
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold
Other
Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm*

*$2,243.90 From Newegg*

*Other components
4 MACHINED Delrin White CASE FEET

$2,283.89 Total*


----------



## WalkersRig

Here is my dream build. GOOD LUCK

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869659


----------



## Dehatitated

Here is my ultimate rig for under $2500.

CPU

Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor $319.99
CPU Cooler

Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $99.99
Motherboard

Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard $279.99
Memory

Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory $164.98
Storage

Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $489.99
Video Card

MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card $529.99
Sound Card

Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card $185.99
Case

NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case $153.99
Power Supply

Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $229.99
$20.00 mail-in rebate

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/y02x

Even without the $20 rebate it would still be in the budget. Thank you so much admin for this contest.


----------



## Niexist

Serephucus has my ideal one because of the prodigy case, sorry to copy him but here is my entry

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Cooler: Corsair H100i
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Memory: 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
GPU: EVGA GTX 690
SSD: 512GB Crucial M4
PSU: Corsair 760i
Case: Bitfenix Prodigy (Black)

Total cost: $2,439.92 US


----------



## gameworm

Here is my dream machine.

Harmony

I have a love for small and powerful computers.

Edit: Changed to a more well rounded system.


----------



## kyismaster

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4870563

thanks admin


----------



## Buzzin92

Storage server and personal RIG upgrades.

Personal RIG upgrade:
*

MSI Z77A-GD80
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1600MHz 16GB (2x8GB)
*
Storage Server:
*
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Fractal Design Newton 600W 80 Plus Platinum PSU
MSI Z77A-G43 (Already got)
Intel Xeon E3-1245 V2
G.Skill Ripjaw 8GB 1600MHz (2x4GB, Already got)
Adaptec RAID 5805 8 channel RAID Controller
7* Seagate 2TB Barracuda Hard Drives (6* RAID 6 storage pool, 1* OS)
Crucial V4 32GB SSD (Cache for OS drive)

*
Rigbuilder link

Prize of $2,500 converted to GBP via Google, coming to £1,639.67 (as of 28-06-2013)

All items priced with Ebuyer.co.uk, total (Including shipping) comes to: £1,621.30 (as of 28-036-2013)


----------



## Eggs and bacon

This would be used for gaming as well as my light room needs, as well as being semi (trans)portable.

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Cooler: custom loop, 600 dolar budget, roughly 2 blocks, 240 radiator, 200 mm radiator compression fittings d5.
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Memory: 2x8gb samsung 'wonder' ram
SSD: samsung 840 pro 256gig
HDD: 2TB caviar black
PSU: Corsair hx850
Case: Bitfenix Prodigy
GPU: gigabyte 7970
Monitors: yamikasi catleap aprox 420
fans: sycthe gentle typhoons

Total cost: roughly 2450


----------



## TwilightEscape

I need a new rendering rig and most of my current parts will fit the bill (PSU/mouse/keyboard/etc.) I just lack the main components.

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K - $569.99
*Mobo:* ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 - $449.99
*GPU:* GIGABYTE GV-R795WF3-3GD Radeon HD 7950 3GB - $299.99
*Case:* COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel - $199.99
*RAM:* CORSAIR Vengeance 64GB (8 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
*Hard Drive (SSD):* 2x Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB - $399.98 ($199.99 each)

*Total: $2,319.93*


----------



## Fortunex

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4871015

Mine. 3770k, Asus Maximus V Gene, EVGA GTX 680 FTW, Fractal Define Mini, Monoprice 27" IPS.


----------



## chewdude

Dream Rig with a price tag? whats the deal? How about go big or go home!
Here it is in all its mad glory the one and only super rig.

*Came in around 23K with shipping I think!*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4871084

All kidding aside this was alot of fun and took my mind off of real life for a couple hours so thanks







.


----------



## Derekian

Thank you for this amazing contest, it's extremely generous of you guys









I've built loads of sub-1000$ gaming PCs and at first I thought it'd be a piece of cake making a 2,5k one but it took me some time to decide on each component.

It might not be as big and scary as others but that 27" monitor makes up for it (for me at least).

Here's the PCpartPicker list http://pcpartpicker.com/p/y3yp

Good luck to everyone and again thanks for doing this guys


----------



## Nomad692000

My pick
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus P9X79 DELUXE ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($349.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Mushkin Chronos 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($164.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card ($705.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Antec 1300W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($264.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus MX279H 27.0" Monitor ($324.99 @ NCIX US)
*Keyboard:* Ducky DK9008S2 Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($147.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Total:* $2457.93
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-21 06:46 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Migsicality

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3770K Unlocked

*Graphics*
Sapphire HD 7970 3gb/384bit ddr5 OC Ed

*Graphics*
Sapphire HD 7970 3gb/384bit ddr5 OC Ed

*Power*
Thermaltake TT Toughpower 1475watts (XT-1475W) 80Plus Gold Modular

*Motherboard*
lga1155 Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3

*RAM*
G.Skill Trident X Dual 2x8gb ddr3 2400 CL10 (F3 2400C10D 16GTX)

*Case*
Cooler Master Haf X, Clear Side

*Cooling*
Corsair H80 Hydro Series CPU Cooler

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4872037
I think it's below $2500

I wish I could win. An upgrade for my HD 4650 and Pentium e5800


----------



## Yellowsamuel

Wow what an awesome competition, thanks OCN









Here is my dream rig, the price doesn't include shipping or any discounts. Total discounts at the moment on Newegg came to $138









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4872286

Thanks again OCN and good luck to everyone


----------



## DeviousTom

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Video Cards
2x HIS 7970 3GB

Memory
G.SKILL F3-17000CL9Q

Power
Corsair AX860I

Case
900D (for whenever it comes out)

Cooling
I'll set up some custom water cooling.


----------



## jdc122

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/AIvW

this would be awesome!


----------



## DreamZ

Ultimate DreamZ Rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4873283

Updated

$ 2544.91
def need a upgrade









GL everyone


----------



## Halo_003

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/hKtz

List:
i7 3930K
2x OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS Ed.
3x EVGA GTX 680 Classified
Total: $2542

Already have everything else.


----------



## Darkwrath121

Well, here we go...
Thanks for this, guys! Really!
Good luck, guys!


----------



## drnilly007

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4873424

My rig is super sexy!


----------



## ThePhlood

*CASE:*
NZXT Phantom 820 $250
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146097

*MOBO:*
ASUS Rampage IV Formula LGA 2011 Intel X79 $370
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131808

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3930K $570
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

*COOLER*
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i $114
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

*HARDRIVES*
SAMSUNG 830 Series 256GB $204
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147164

Seagate Barracuda STBD2000101 2TB $109
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148910

*VIDEOCARD*
ASUS GTX680 $509
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121635

*PSU*
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 $159
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011

*RAM*
Patriot Viper 3 16GB (4 x 4GB) $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220731

*SOUNDCARD*
Creative Sound Blaster Z 70SB150000000 $119
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048

*TOTAL:* $2,506.82 With Shipping


----------



## Schmuckley

Link to Rig= http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4873474

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
Motherboard: Asus P9X79 Pro (skimped here to keep in budget)
RAM: 16 GB Crucial Ballistic Tactical 1866








Video Card(s): MSI 7970 Lightnings in 2x crossfire
Power Supply: Thermaltake 1200w
SSD: 2x Samsung 840s in RAID 0
HDD: 1 Western Digital Black 1TB

Total:$2493


----------



## Zyro71

im not really much on desktops but..

Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811345017
CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
MOBO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128568&Tpk=GIGABYTE%20GA-Z77N-WIFI
RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231568
HDD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236407
SSD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147185
GPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150632
PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151108
Cooling
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181016
But honestly a Toshiba Qosmio X875 would replace my desktop in a heart beat.


----------



## conntick

This contest is just spectacular... Here's my entry

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128562

GPUS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150632 (x2)

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233228

SSD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148443

CASE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139006

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151105

Thanks so much for hosting this contest, and this website. OCN rules!


----------



## tranman48

Here's mine. Hope I win!!

CASE:
SilverStone Temjin Series TJ07B-W-USB3.0
$369.99

PSU
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817151105
$229.99

RAM:
Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model PV316G186C0KRD
$94.99

MOBO:
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
$449.99

CPU:
Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.3GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73960X
$1,069.99

COOLER:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
$114.99

SSDs:
(2) Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
$259.98

Total: $2,589.99


----------



## n3zyd

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4873489
If money grew on trees

CPU
3930k
Graphics
GIGABYTE GV-N680OC-4GD
memory: 4 GBytes
Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series
capacity: 512 GBytes
Optical Drive
ASUS Black 12X BD-R
Monitor
ASUS VG Series VG278H Black 27"
Case
Xigmatek Elysium Black CCC-HSA0DS-U01

Motherboard
MSI Big Bang-XPower II LGA 2011
RAM
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB
size: 64 GBytes
Hard Drive
HGST H3IK40003272SW
capacity: 4 GBytes
Cooling
XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283
Keyboard
Cooler Master Storm Trigger SGK-6000-GKCC1-US
Mouse
COOLER MASTER CM Storm Sentinel Advance II

Graphics
GIGABYTE GV-N680OC-4GD
memory: 4 GBytes
Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series
capacity: 512 GBytes
Hard Drive
HGST H3IK40003272SW
capacity: 4 GBytes
OS
win 7 64bit
Power
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Hybrid (RS-D00-SPHA-D3) 1300W
Mouse Pad
Ratzpad
Total cost of this rig: $6,141.82 (USD)


----------



## saannau

Hopefully i can win this









SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 ST1000DM005/HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
$99.99

MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 4GD5/OC GeForce GTX 680 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
$529.99

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS ...
$249.99

CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9
$99.99

ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
$329.99

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
$329.99

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
$114.99

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
$479.98

Grand Total:* $2,234.91


----------



## Sikairus

My dream gaming build. Would also be my first.
Now edited with a better cooler and better monitors.

CPU:
Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler:
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard:
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Memory:
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage:
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Storage:
Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Video Card:
(2x) Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire)
Case:
Corsair 600T White Graphite ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply:
SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Monitor: (3x) Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor
Total: $2457.19

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zpvy

Also a Rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4895598

I hope I win, I get to see 3 screens of Eyefinity action.


----------



## Bacheezi

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4873897










God it would be amazing to win


----------



## buffsportsman

Here's the stuff I'd really only need because I could recycle some parts: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yc24

But the full list of stuff I'd like is here: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4873492

It'd be about $2500, accounting for price fluctuation.

Good luck all!


----------



## Rijasy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4874048

Good luck! (It'd be awesome to win though)


----------



## davin

My ultimate build! Total: $2,486.92 (USD) - monitor, keyboard, mouse and speaker stuff I have already









Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4874505

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz
corespeed: 3.5 GHz
RAM
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP16GX3M2A1600C11 (4) | Write a Review
Power
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Power Supply
Motherboard
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW
capacity: 256 GBytes
Case
Caselabs Merlin SM5 Case
Graphics
ASUS GTX690-4GD5 GeForce GTX 690 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
memory: 4 GBytes
Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro series H50 High Performance CPU Cooler


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I am so IN ... with prices in my country being 10x+ higher than in the US ... This may be my only chance to win parts to build my dream PC ...

Thanks OCN !!

So with Titan just around the corner ... I am putting my rig into a spoiler and saying all I want if I win this is to have 2x GTX Titan and a Powerhouse PSU ...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Rigbuilder (all items rounded up and without Discount Codes)

Motherboard - Asus Z77 Sabertooth
Memory - G.Skill Ripjaws Z 1866 CL9 (2x8gb)
GPU - EVGA GTX680 SC Signiture with backplate
PSU - Corsair AX1200i
HDD - WD Black 2TB (wd2002faex)
SSD - Samsung 840 Pro 256gb

BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm (All white)

CPU Block - Apogee HD (white)
GPU Block (x2) - Heatkiller Hole Edition (black)
Radiators - Magicool Dual 180; Alphacool UT60
Pump - Phobya DC12-400
Res - Swiftech Micro Res v2
Tubing - 10ft Tygon Plasticizer free 3/8, 1/2
Fittings - Monsoon Compression Fittings Matte Black (x24)

*TOTAL:* $2352

Additional parts not in rigbuilder:

SLI Bridge - Heatkiller GPU-X Series Dual Link Bridge Block

Monsoon 45° Rotary Angle Adapter (x6)

Monsoon 90° Rotary Angle Adapter (x4)

*TOTAL:* $2352+$125 = *$2477*

PSU can be changed if I need to clear up delivery funds (will speak to admin if I get chosen)


----------



## Jeppzer

CORSAIR AX1200i ($329.99) [newegg]
Intel 520 240GB SSD ($259.99) [newegg}
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO ($199.99) [newegg]
Intel® Core i7-3770K ($329.99) [newegg]
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB CMZ16GX3M4A2400C9R ($249.99) [newegg]
3x GTX Titan [Release 21:th Feb.]

Total: $1279,95

+ Titans. Unpriced as of yet.


----------



## Alanim

The rig I want, have to upgrade pretty much everything so I don't hold the rest of the system back. Total is $2477.86
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4868479

Total cost is $2,525.23 with shipping, but I can get free shipping on everything but the case. putting it under $2500


----------



## mommapeach

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4876831

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K
RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) ddr3 1600
Power
Antec HCP Platinum HCP-1000 1000W
Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V
Hard Drive
TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 2TB 7200 RPM
Case
COOLER MASTER Elite 430


----------



## SeeThruHead

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5446854


----------



## xaruum

My main rig mercury has passed.

Hopefully this will be its replacement::

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4941559/version/4941561


----------



## JQuantum

Mine wouldn't be the Super Ultimate rig but... You'll have a hard time running against it









::Reserved::
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4877882

My reasoning on the i7-3930k over the i7-3770k is for more cores and threads, many 7970 all for when folding comes to happen while still being a gaming monster. Gets me > 7990 performance and if OC'ed right the i7-3930k will be close to the i7-3770k also I've been wanting to get more cores... I've had quad core a long long time ago, and this 8 thread business for enough... time to move to 12+ ya?

---
Well my ultimate but completely out of budget would be something like an SRX machine top of the line Xeons, and triple/quad 7970s, with some super ssd but this would well exceed $2500 budget lol
SRX + Two moderately priced Xeon 5's + 3 cheap (right now priced) 7970s would be ~2500 pre-tax. The only thing is i don't even know if that SRX would even work with crossfire lol.

EDIT: for the new rules

What is 15 x 10 + 5?
155


----------



## fetzher

CPU:
Intel i7 3770k

RAM:
Corsair Dominator platinum

Cooling:
XSPC RAYSTORM D5 EX360

Case:
Coolermaster Cosmos 2

Motherboard:
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7

Solid state drive:
2x Corsair Neutron Gtx 480 in raid0

OS:
Windows 7 Pro 64bit

Graphics:
Asus 7970 Ares II

Power:
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: 4501,57€








sadly over the budget


----------



## Gunsrunner

Had a bit of a "cost blowout" but isn't that always the case. Also I own half of this already, water cooled of coarse. Titans could be good, but i will wait too change.
I called it "PRESICION" because I would like too try my hand at one of those rigs where you can just tell there has been a lot of thought and effort put in. ie: Sleeving , Case Modding, Electronics.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4874643

CPU
3770k

RAM
Corsair Dominator Platinum

Cooling
Water EK, Koolance

Power
Corsair 1200i

Audio
Asus Xoner DX

Motherboard
Asus Maximus V Extreme

Hard Drive
Intel 530 240G

OS
Windows 8

Case
NZXT Phantom 820

Graphics
EVGA 680 GTX FTW 4G x 2

Optical Drive
lg blueray burner

Monitor
Dell U2711 x3

Mouse
Logitech G700

Total cost of this rig: $6,238 (AUD)


----------



## -iceblade^

Added, and thanks for the opportunity







.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3833773

CPU: Intel i7 3770k
RAM: G Skill Ripjaws X series 16GB (x2)
CPU Cooling: Corsair H60
Power: Corsair AX850
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V GENE
Hard Drive: Western Digital WD AV-GP 2TB (x2)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate - Already owned.
Case: Antec P180 Mini (white) - Already owned.
Graphics Card: XFX Double D 7970 Ghz Edition (x2)
Monitor: Samsung S24B350HL
Mouse: Logitech G700
Other: Logitech G13


----------



## Buccity

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yp0i
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yp0i/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yp0i/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.76 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($132.55 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($164.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($178.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($353.48 @ SuperBiiz)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar DX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($80.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Corsair 400R ATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($235.98 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: MSI DH-24AS U88 DVD/CD Writer ($29.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Samsung S24B350HL 23.6" Monitor ($213.99 @ Amazon)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($178.98 @ Outlet PC)
Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Wired Gaming Keyboard ($111.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
Mouse: Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse ($65.35 @ Amazon)
Total: $2247.00
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-19 11:05 EST-0500)


----------



## JRG

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ay0k
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ay0k/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ay0k/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2 54.4 CFM CPU Cooler ($59.95 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($182.55 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($46.98 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($129.99 @ Adorama)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card ($423.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Lian-Li PC-A70F ATX Full Tower Case ($228.74 @ Mwave)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($649.99 @ Amazon)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($135.62 @ Outlet PC)
Total: $2457.77
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-30 19:36 EST-0500)


----------



## Cannon19932006

I'm in for sure











edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608024

This as well
Total: $2335


----------



## songtothesirens

I would build the Ultimate gaming and workstation rig. It would have the speed, vidoe and audio capabilities to be an awesome gaming machine while at the same time still being practical for work applications.


----------



## Jokerman170

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Cooling MX4 20g Thermal Paste ($19.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($239.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($184.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($138.18 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($138.18 @ Amazon)
Storage: Intel 335 Series 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($192.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($519.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Cooler Master CM 690 II (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($67.98 @ Newegg)
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK-1 35.3 CFM 140mm Fan
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK-1 35.3 CFM 140mm Fan
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK-1 35.3 CFM 140mm Fan
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK-1 35.3 CFM 140mm Fan
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK-1 35.3 CFM 140mm Fan
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL-1 40.6 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL-1 40.6 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentFan X-1 15.3 CFM 80mm Fan
Power Supply: OCZ ZX 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($154.98 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Asus VS229H-P 21.5" Monitor ($144.99 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Ducky DK9087S2 Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($128.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse ($67.98 @ Newegg)
Total: $2338.21


----------



## stl drifter

Im in
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4912723

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-6350 3.9GHz 6-Core Processor ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($69.30 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($164.65 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($283.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($283.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($283.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($283.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Microcenter)
*Monitor:* AOC q2963Pm 60Hz 29.0" Monitor ($399.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2629.82
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_

_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-29 12:37 EDT-0400)_
I have a monitor ,OS, Keyboard-Mouse, and case ( Caselabs M8 I picked up off of CL for $200)


----------



## Bugatti Veyron

*THE dream machine that i thought about for a long time and would like to own*
Processor: Intel Core i7-3770K $329.99
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Gene $199.99
RAM: SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) MV-3V4G3D/US $44.99
Graphics Card: EVGA 04G-P4-3688-KR GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB $599.99
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III $239.99
Hard Drive: Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB $179.99
Case: SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E Micro-ATX case $99.99
Power Supply: SeaSonic SS-660XP 660W 80 PLUS PLATINUM $149.99
Cooling: Prolimatech PRO-MGH-BK CPU Cooler $79.99
Cooling Fan: COUGAR CF-V12HP $13.99
Magnetic Pin: Prolimatech PRO-MAG-PIN-BK Magnetic Pin $9.99
Blue-Ray Burner: LG Black 14X BD-R Blue-Ray Burner BH14NS40 $103.99
Audiophile Card: ASUS Xonar Essence STX $185.99
Media Card Reader: AFT PRO-57U All-in-one USB 3.0 5.25" Media Card Reader $61.99
OS: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Upgrade $69.99

Grand Total: $2370.85
All searches were done on newegg.com

Link toward RigBuilder


----------



## That_guy3

CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

CPU Cooler - Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

Motherboard - ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard

Memory - Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Storage - Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Storage - Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card - 2x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire)

Case - Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case

Power Supply - Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Suppl

Monitor - BenQ XL2420T 120Hz 24.0" Monitor

Keyboard - Ducky DK9008S2 Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard

Base Total: $2462.00

IN Please


----------



## NewHighScore

What an amazing contest OCN. Thank you very much for the opportunity! I had a lot of fun building and selecting the parts again. It has been a while since I have fed into my hardware addiction.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880207

i7 4770k
evga z87 stinger
evga geforce 780 Classified w/ ACX Cooler
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
EVGA Slim SLOT-LOAD Internal 8x DVDRW SATA Drive for EVGA Hadron Chassis (OEM-UJ8C5)
EVGA mITX ACX CPU Cooler 92MM Sleeve Direct Touch 4 Heat Pipe Intel Socket 1150/1155/1156
Windows 7 OEM 64 bit
EVGA Hadron Air Mini-ITX Steel Black Chassis With 500W 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
Silverstone Strider Gold ST65F-G 650W ATX 12V 80PLUS Gold Power Supply Active PFC 120mm Fan
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 120MM 1100RPM Dual Pack
NZXT Hue 3 RGB Color Changing LED Controller

Total: $2406.00 CAD from NCIX.









Cheers and good luck to everyone! *crosses fingers*


----------



## andydutz

nice event! hopefully got chosen. LOL.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880528
(hoping too damn high, falls down low.)


----------



## Roadkill95

I know my chances of winning are low, but goddamit I just can't resist not entering!

Good luck to all of you









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880855


----------



## AlderonnX

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880816

Good Luck To all..


----------



## Bedo

ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner

1x Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB

2x MSI R7970 Lightning Radeon HD 7970

CORSAIR HX Series HX1050 1050W

2x G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB

ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011

Intel Core i7-3930K

Noctua NH-D14

NZXT Phantom

Cost at Newegg before rebates: $2538


----------



## TheGrapist

my dream rig is here- http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880990
total cost-$2,483.89
configuring the rig was kinda fun,good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ellis

Firstly, thanks to everyone involved for another epic competition









Secondly: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4881445/version/4881447

The OS, mouse, keyboard and mouse pad listed are things I already own









On Newegg, it comes to around $2400.


----------



## H-man

CPU: Core i7 ivy bridge k edition.
Mobo: good overclocking socket 1155 board.
GPU: Whatever is fast, maybe a 7970.
Cooling: Water blocks for the CPU, GPU, and maybe chipset. No fan will go above 800 RPM if possible.
Storage: 256 or more GB of SSD.
Monitor: IBM T221 or a cat leap.
Power supply: A quiet PSU, maybe even 2 fanless units.
Provisions to run cooling water outside during the summer.
A decent DAC and some good speakers.
16 GB of Samsung wonder ram.
A kinesis advantage ergonomic keyboard.
That looks to be what I want (I am leaving some leeway for changes in hardware and better ideas.)


----------



## cloppy007

My ultimate rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4881385


----------



## djogoku

Click Total BELOW to be linked to my list



Total cost $2,472.31 ($2,562.30 if you add the kyeboard and free mouse







)

Not sure if that GPU is available so if I win I'll take any good 7970 that will match the build.
Thanks in advance









P.S. Sorry for all the editing. This rig would be more so to help my brother than for me that's why I keep making changes. Though the look of course is all me. I promise to keep it under or as close to $2500 as possible. But feel free to knock off anything unnecessary if I do go over board


----------



## boogschd

in

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4882587/version/4882589

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yIrQ


----------



## Agila

In. Here's mine.
Thanks OCN and goodluck to everyone.


----------



## hour1702

My rig

Thanks mods!

EDIT: This is better. ( I would use my Mircocenter near my house for the CPU)


----------



## Deathclaw

Here is my entry

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5465801

Thanks for the opportunity!

Good luck to all.

updated october 2013 : )


----------



## krista031

.









thaaaaank you very much, come again

so, my entry









prices are from newegg

it's $30 out of budget








but since the prices are changed daily and that amount can be fixed fast, i chosed to neglect that..
aaaand it was said that we could go out of it, anywayz..









and ofc

GL to all !!


----------



## KleanAce45

Reserved...compiling parts to add to existing rig.


----------



## ConradTP

*Here's mine!*

Thanks for the chance!









COOLER MASTER COSMOS II RC-1200-KKN1 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
2x Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB (Raid 1)
GIGABYTE GV-R797OC-3GD Radeon HD 7970 3GB
SeaSonic X Series X-850
ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BL 140mm
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB
4x SAMSUNG 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM (MV-3V4G3/US)









$2527.87 (MIR and shipping not incl.)


----------



## protzman

In for an upgrade to my current build i am about to finish







!


Caselabs S3 Pedestal + accessories 210.00
EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ Top- Acetal 22.00
EK-RAM Monarch X2 34.00
EK-TOP Acetal - RAM Monarch X2 Clean CSQ 11.00
EVGA Gtx Titan 1000.00
EK-FC GeForce GTX Titan SE GPU Water Block 100.00
Corsair AX 760i psu 209.99
Grey sleeving kit for 860i 80.00
Swiftech MCP655 90.00
Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Matte Black Finish 45.00
x 10 noctua NF-P12 120 mm fans 250.00
Bitspower fittings 250.00
Total is less than 2302!

Thank you ocn, ur 2 generous


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thanks for the chance.

WIN IT RIG


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Not sure what I'll do with this stuff if I win, but oh well:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Corsair Dominator 16GB DDR3 kit (4x4GB)
ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional
Core i7 3930K
Asus Xonar Essence ST
Asus 12X Blu-Ray burner
Evoluent VM4R
Rosewill RK-9000I Backlit Mechanical Keyboard
Phanteks PH-TC12DX_BK
Asus PA246Q
Seasonic SS-760XP2
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Total price, all from Newegg: $2484.84


----------



## GigaByte

*Case:* ThermalTake OverSeer RX-I
*Headset:* Razer Tiamat 7.1
*PSU:* Professional Series HX850 Modular
*Monitor:* Asus VE258Q
*Videocard:* HD 7970
*CPU HSF:* Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler SE2011
*CPU:* i7 3930K
*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD3
*RAM:* Vengeance LP 16GB DDR3 2133MHz CL11 Quad Channel Kit

Total $2455 CAD.. willing to alter components if ends go going over for whatever reason, beyond a miracle if I win this let alone anything..


----------



## chickenswagger

Here is Mine: A bit under 2000 I reckon.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4883568

I hope I win. Thanks for the chance


----------



## Millillion

Updated for February:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Xigmatek Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition 89.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($46.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($194.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($157.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($171.98 @ Mac Mall)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($399.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($124.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($84.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit) ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($649.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard ($64.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2406.86
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-23 18:19 EST-0500)_

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## jprovido

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4883778

CPU
Intel Core i7 3770k
RAM
G-skill Ripjaws Z 2x8GB 2133MHz
Monitor
Acer HN274Hbmiiid 120Hz 27" LED Monitor
Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Hard Drive
Intel Series 335 240gb SSD
Power
Seasonic X Series 850W Gold PSU
Graphics
EVGA GTX 690 4GB
Cooling
Corsair H100i
Case
Fractal Design Define R4

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,484.91 (USD)

I'd love a chance to win this rig!


----------



## Owned

Here is my list
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4883847
Thanks for the opportunity .My dream rig will cost about 3200 dollar But i could settle for just the gtx 680 and i will buy the rest by myself


----------



## Grmadness

Count me in


----------



## pr0totype

NZXT Switch 810 Black
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
2x MSI GTX 680 PE
Silverstone Dominator Platinum Gold 850W
Caorsair Dominator Platinum 8 GB 1600
MSI MPOWER Z77 LGA1155
3770k
Windows 8
OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB
XSPC Raystorm EX360 w/ D5 Pump Kit

Total Cost: ~$2480

Thanks!


----------



## GerBem

Here is my dream rig:

I used almost all the money on motherboard, cpu, gpu etc. So I didn't add aftermarket cooling. I really want high end components, I can add cooling later









I am not from the US, so there may be cheaper shops, I just looked everything up on Newegg. Total price is: $2,489.93

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4884313

Just updated my rig.

PC part picker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Hv2Z. The price is *$2513,03* over there. I will gladly pay the $13,03 myself









Goodluck everyone


----------



## Compaddict

View entry in Sig "Ultimate Rig"
or
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021923

Thanks for the chance to win. This site is AWESOME!


----------



## fuark

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4885450

Corsair Carbide 500R Case - White
Intel Core i7 3770K
Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler
G.Skill Ares F3-2133C9Q-16GAB 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE Motherboard
2X Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 3GB Overclocked (CROSSFIRE)
Western Digital WD Black 500GB WD5003AZEX
Intel 330 Series 120GB SSD
Corsair TX-750 V2 Power Supply
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit

 Sub-Total: $2243.00 aud

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jrccomputer

I'm In

All I really want though is.

Corsair H100i - $119.99
Corsair AX850 - $169.99
FX 8350 - $199.99
XFX 7870 2GB Ghz Edition - $269.99
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB 1866Mhz - $94.99
SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB $179.99

Total - $1033.94


----------



## ssgtnubb

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4886107

I love my 600t but I'm so ready to downsize to a smaller case with more powa'

I went over budget a bit, had to throw some outside audio in the mix.


----------



## secondthought

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yTbe I did go over, but If I do win I'd be fine with chipping in.


----------



## fuloran1

GPU
EVGA GTX780 Ti
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487002

Board
AsRock Z87 Extreme6
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157371

HD
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147251

RAM
GSkill Ripjaws 16GB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231672

CPU
Intel i7 4770k
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

Optical Drive
Blu ray burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136264

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119239

Cooling
Corsair h100i
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

Power supply
Corsair RM1000
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139057

Edited for more awesomeness, will add pc part picker soon.


----------



## exnihilo

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yTuG

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4886307


CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core

HS/F - Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing

Motherboard - ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155

Memory - G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600

Storage - Western Digital RE4 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM

Storage - Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" SSD

Storage - Samsung 830 Series 512GB 2.5" SSD

Video Card - EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB

Sound Card - Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD

Case - NZXT Switch 810 (Gun Metal) ATX Full Tower

Power Supply - Corsair 750W ATX12V / EPS12V

Total: $2466.24

cg


----------



## FreekyGTi

I would like to put my hat in for this.









Here is my Rigbuilder link

Here is the PcPartPicker link

Shipped from Newegg total is $2225.47 as of 1/21/2013


----------



## noldevin

I've already started my build, so this will just be a list of upgrades I would have if I had the money








Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4886550/
Partpicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yVyX


----------



## vxiixv

I've always gamed with friends via steam, and I've always been the one with a horrible computer. I've been using a laptop with an Intel HD Media Accelerator for about 3 years now.
I've always wanted to know what it's like to have a game run at a steady 60 FPS without dropping to the single digits every time a smoke grenade is tossed, or every time an environment is bigger than a narrow hallway.

I'm hoping that you'll be able to bless me with entry to the true world of PC gaming. It feels as if all these years have been a demo, and I've yet to experience the real thing.

If it's not my time, I understand, but it's worth a shot. Here is my dream build. I already have a monitor and keyboard.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yWvD

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($213.79 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V PRO ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($199.99 @ Microcenter)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($94.98 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($91.33 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Diamond Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($417.98 @ Newegg)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar DG 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card ($26.99 @ Best Buy)
Case: Corsair 500R White ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: SeaSonic 520W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($77.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($55.98 @ NCIX US)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Mouse: Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse ($66.12 @ Amazon)

Total: $1435.11

Thank you for your time. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## iamwardicus

My actual rig should be in my sig, and if not the rigbuilder is somewhere on my page 10... depends on your post per page settings. I decided to make a pcpartpicker for it though :-D I'm actually very surprised I fit the entire thing into a $2500 budget!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/yXNi
Base Total: $2504.92
Mail-in Rebates: -$50.00
Shipping: $15.98
Total: $2470.90
(Using your selected merchants and only including nearby in-store pickup prices)

AMD FX 8350
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
Mushkin 994007 (4x4gb, 1866mhz)
2x EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2gb cards
Cougar GX1050 power supply
Crossover 27Q LED monitor (27", IPS, LED backlit, 2560 x 1440)
XSPC RX360 radiator
2x Heatkiller GTX 680 LT waterblocks + backplates
(watercooling parts are from SidewinderComputers - I want to support the folks who are in our vendors section here @ OCN)

EDIT: as an alternative as the WC parts aren't available (out of stock), I'd also consider dual Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 Ghz Edition cards as well. I prefer SLI over Crossfire, but performance is performance.


----------



## Editor22

I would have to put something together for a mod plus I'm loving the smaller form factors at the moment









RIG BUILDER

£1520.87 = $2,411.98 on today's exchange rate


----------



## mello93

It's a beast!

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zjgv
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zjgv/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zjgv/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($25.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($25.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($25.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($137.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Storage: Intel 520 Series Cherryville 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($579.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($579.99 @ Newegg)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($185.99 @ Amazon)
Case: NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($104.99 @ TigerDirect)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 1050W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($205.98 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: LG GH24NS90 DVD/CD Writer ($26.59 @ Compuvest)
Total: $2629.44
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-24 09:43 EST-0500)

Thanks to the staff of this fantastic forum that i love!


----------



## Ardalista

This would be my ultimate build.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($166.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($599.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($275.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K90 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M60 Wired Laser Mouse ($34.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2592.88
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-22 14:16 EST-0500)_


----------



## dRaGm3n

New edit .. *RIGBUILDER*

CASE = Bitfenix Shinobi Fire red
PSU = Corsair AX860i
M/B = ASUS Maximus VI Impact
CPU = Intel Core i7 4670k
RAM = Corsair Vengeance 16gb
GPU = XFX HD 7990
SSD = Corsair Force GS 128GB

Total = 1.800,00$


----------



## dranas

in and here is the rig on rig builder http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4888072 total is 2150.88

Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## MEDPH

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BfjB

Total: $2643.63

Good luck ppl


----------



## CrazyHeaven

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4888601

Thank you for allowing me the chance to win my dream rig.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

If it isn`t yet over, it would be nice for me to enter.









In case that I win, which is small, bat who knows.









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/D1zp

Base Total: $2619.91
Mail-in Rebates: -$85.00
Shipping: $11.83
Total: $2546.74

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4888176


----------



## Fyrwulf

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master V10 Hybrid TEC 90.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($174.98 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($49.92 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 3.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive ($219.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Corsair Neutron Series GTX 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($134.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card ($449.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($249.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($195.98 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On IHBS312-98 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($85.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VS247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($164.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($178.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire Pro Wired Gaming Keyboard ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Cooler Master CM Storm Sentinel Advance II Wired Laser Mouse ($44.24 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2314.98
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-22 15:25 EST-0500)_


----------



## edalbkrad

Took me a few hours to decide and build my dream workstation/gaming rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4888365
Total cost of this rig: $2,409.90 with prices from newegg

Thanks admin for another opportunity to win our dream rig!


----------



## amtgman

Assuming (hoping) I'm not too late...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4888769

Total cost, $2,634.86, though that also includes an OS.


----------



## StatikGP

*1st Rig Specs are for a Gaming Rig with no price limit. 2nd Rig specs are for a "Under $2,500 Build"*

*1st Build No Price cap*
Case: Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Storage: 2x Fusion ioDrive2 Duo 1.2TB SLC (Raid 0)
CPU: i7-Intel 3970x
HDD: 4x Samsung 840 pro 512gb (Raid 10)
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-19200CL10Q-32GBZHD
Video Cards: 2x GTX 690 (SLI)
Sound Card:Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion (70SB135400000) 5.1 Channels PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card with Sound Blaster I/O
Optical Drive: LITE-ON Blu-ray Burner with 3D Playback SATA iHBS212-08 LightScribe Support
Power Supply: CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64bit
Price? Dependant on quote for Fusion IO cards. but probably around 25k for the entire rig. You guys said dream machine







Plus throw in your choice of water cooling








Capable of over 1million IOPS, Would have thrown in quad 690's but ran out of PCI slots. and 2x 690 is more than enough.

*2nd Build Under $2,500*
Rig Builder Gaming Rig Under $2,500

Wasn't sure if I had to build one under $2,500 to be eligable. So I built 2.


----------



## mothow

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/z2gI


----------



## Bosko

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/z4Sx
OMG GG RIGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## yamaharacer19

I'm in. The first pic is from performance-pcs and the second pic is from newegg.

Dream.png 100k .png file


Dream 2.png 116k .png file


Total cost of complete build is $2,254.56

Thanks for giving us a chance to win our "Dream Machine"!


----------



## markallen1988

Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($218.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1005.91 @ Newegg)
Case: Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower Case ($169.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Dell U3011 60Hz 30.0" Monitor ($1099.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2494.88

PCpartpicker- http://pcpartpicker.com/user/markallen1988/saved/17ZT
Rig Builder- http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5092518

Just building around what I already have, did some major upgrading since January. No sense getting a Titan without 1600p, right? Got as close to $2500 as I could.

This would be so amazing to win. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Pen_Cap_Chew

Did mine a bit differnt as i already have alot of the stuff i'd want









Case : Mountian Mods Extended U2-UFO
Front panel : Opti-1203
Left panel : Triple big window
Right panel : Triple big window
Top panel :Triple big window
Motherboard panel : EATX
Back panel : Standard
Bottom : Standard
Acrylic finish : Clear
Finish : Mirror black powder coat
Window Etiching : None
Price : $489.99

Monitor : AURIA EQ276W 27" IPS LED Monitor
Price : $399.99

Graphics card : SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351VXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB
Price: $479.99

SSD : Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2BAA 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Price : $194.99

PSU : CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850 (CMPSU-850AX) 850W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Price : $189.99

Mother board : ASUS Maximus V Formula/Assassins C3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard with Gaming Bundle
Price : $299.99

CPU : Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
Price : $329.99

Hard drives : Western Digital WD Black WD4001FAEX 4TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive x 2
Price : $739.98

Cooling : Custom setup
Price : $400-500

Memory : SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MV-3V4G3D/US x2
Price : $93.96

Total : $3718.87


----------



## Paztak

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($51.59 @ NCIX US)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($51.59 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Intel 520 Series Cherryville 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card ($984.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Blue ATX Full Tower Case ($174.98 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Sparkle 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($157.80 @ TigerDirect)
Optical Drive: Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($15.98 @ Outlet PC)

Total: $2166.89 + shipping


----------



## oddworld

http://www.digitalimpuls.no/WebPages/Produkt/ProduktInfo.aspx?plid=58314&WebSiteMapNodeID=1001005

id love to get this one


----------



## Assimilator87

*CPU:* 4x Xeon E5 4620 (ES) - $1640 (eBay)
*Motherboard:* Supermicro X9QRI-F+-B - $953.54 (Wiredzone)

*Total:* $2593.54

*Rest of the rig:* I'd figure something out


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assimilator87*
> 
> *CPU:* 4x Xeon E5 4620 (ES) - $1640 (eBay)
> *Motherboard:* Supermicro X9QRI-F+-B - $953.54 (Wiredzone)
> 
> *Total:* $2593.54
> 
> *Rest of the rig:* I'd figure something out


You should atleast get it on the cheap the board is only 800 euro here
Also the procs can be replaced with es of the e5-26xx serie since they both have 4 qpi links

Totaling you about 1300 euro for a 32 core 64 thread machine base clock @2.3ghz


----------



## mr. biggums

Here would be mine








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4890364


----------



## iamwardicus

Intel 3930k based rig, without monitor.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/z7df

CPU Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core $569.99
CPU Cooler Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 $82.34
Motherboard Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 $369.99
Memory Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $46.98
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $46.98
Storage Mushkin Chronos 240GB 2.5" SSD $164.99
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB $364.99
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB $364.99
Case Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Titanium Grey) ATX Mid Tower $89.99
Power Supply Cougar 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V $175.98
Optical Drive Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $59.99
Operating System Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) $84.99
Keyboard Microsoft Natural 4000 $29.99
Mouse Logitech G400 Wired Optical $34.94

Total: $2467.13

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zqXM

This build is an upgrade version of the above with lower wattage power supply & 90gb SSD - no OS, KB, Mouse, Case, Optical Drive, or Memory - I'd reuse what I already own - and I would add a 27" Korean IPS to the upgrade if I were to win. I've a similar build in the Rigbuilder already so I won't make a new one of those  Really hope I win! I'm tired of my wife having the best computer in the house 

I keep making rigs with small variations between them. This is addicting! Would be an amazing build for anyone doing gaming & any productivity work though. Switch the video cards to ATI if your software needs compute power.


----------



## AoHxBram

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4890505

Totals @ ~2500 euro


----------



## Kaah

Updated Rig (Parts - rest already present)

July
http://de.pcpartpicker.com/user/kaah/saved/2eF8

CPU Cooler
Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler €163.00
Storage
Samsung 840 EVO 750GB 2.5" Solid State Disk €422.84
Video Card
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card €592.00
Case
Lian-Li PC-X2000FNB ATX Full Tower Case €440.00
Custom
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 420mm €75.00
4260073416887 aqua computer kryographics für
GTX 780 - vernickelt €99.99

Base Total: €1792.83


----------



## smex

I´d finally make a custom build _OCN_-edition and be happy to share this experience with ya´ll









Here http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4890571

2 x Asus GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB $1999.98

1 x Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge $ 329.99

Subtotal $ 2329,97

I already go all other components and a decent watercooling for it

Thank ya OCN ;P


----------



## jdstock76

My current dream rig:

ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard $329.99
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 Quad-Core $329.99
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 $114.99
ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 $539.99
OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State X2 $118.99 ea
Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case $129.99
Rosewill Tachyon Series Tachyon-1000 Continuous 1000W $209.99
Corsair Vengeance K60 Black $89.99
Corsair Vengeance M60 Black 8 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Laser Performance $44.99
ASUS VH232H Glossy Black 23" 5ms Widescreen Full HD 1080p LCD Monitor X3 $159.99

Total minus(-) Tax = $2507.87


----------



## Desert Rat

I would reuse some of my stuff plus these items


----------



## AtomTM

My Dream Rig! ->

Processor -AMD FX4100

Motherboard-ASrock 970 Extreme 4

Graphics Card-Sapphire AMD/ATi HD 7770 1GB

PSU-Corsair VS650

HDD-Seagate Barracuda 1TB

Case-Antec Twelve Hundred Full Tower Cabinet

RAM-G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 16 GB (2 x 8 GB)

Hope to win!! Thanks for giving us all a chance!


----------



## trivium nate

my current rig i love it!

CM-HAF-932//AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz(8-CORE)//CorsairH50//ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 990X Mobo
EVGA GTX-680 SC(2GB GDDR5)//180GB SSD//3TB HDD(X2)//G.SKILL Ripjaws X-12GB
DVD-RW//blu-Ray//1000 Watt Corsair PSU//42"Vizio TV-1920x1080p-120Hertz
Win 7 Ultimate(64)//Galaxy S3//32GB Ipad 2//XBox360-pc controller
Saitek Eclipse 2 keyboard//Razer DeathAdder Mouse//250gb-Xbox 360//160gb-PS3


----------



## luciddreamer124

Here it is, upgrading current build:

Rig builder


----------



## ardente2007

was planning a new build soon so here it is

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4890583


----------



## benben84

THIS IS AWESOME!!! Huge thanks to OCN for this opportunity! I will have a full build thread for this beast!

Link to the RigBuilder version:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5516340


----------



## Black Octagon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Despite ghosting OCN for months, I only actually created my membership account a few hours after the OP was made


----------



## omgmorebees

I'm in too! *Rigbuilder link*. Thanks so much OCN!


----------



## Assimilator87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You should atleast get it on the cheap the board is only 800 euro here
> Also the procs can be replaced with es of the e5-26xx serie since they both have 4 qpi links
> 
> Totaling you about 1300 euro for a 32 core 64 thread machine base clock @2.3ghz


Are you sure the E5 26xx can be used in quad socket configurations? It's specifically marketed as a dual socket processor. Also can you link me to the board you recommend? Wiredzone only offers two.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assimilator87*
> 
> Are you sure the E5 26xx can be used in quad socket configurations? It's specifically marketed as a dual socket processor. Also can you link me to the board you recommend? Wiredzone only offers two.


They have the same amount of qpi links as the e5-46xx series do.
The platform uses 3 qpi links to interconnect everything together you can look it up in the chipset chart in the supermicro manual of those boards.
As the board doesn't have the microcode for the processor it will associate it as one that matches physical feutures so the clock speed might turn out to be a tad higher.

Seems that the german website I found one on for the cheap has no stock of them at this point.
This http://www.acmemicro.com/ShowProduct.aspx?pid=11155 (it was for 800 bucks a month ago but still cheaper)
If you have need for many pci-e slots you could also go with the series with the + removed from the identifier x9qri-f+ > x9qri-f

For processor I recommend these http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.22.pFlq9X&id=18763908120

This is actually a very powerful platform for that price I actually considered building one as it so cheap and my dual xeon is starting to lack.
But if figured it would be worth the wait for the Brickland platform as it spawns 3 gens starting with haswell


----------



## corrinthians

Here is my rig
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A6P8

Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)
NZXT Switch 810 (Gun Metal) ATX Full Tower Case
Kingwin Lazer Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Swiftech H220 CPU Cooler

Total: $2419.73


----------



## T Yamamoto

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AmnB
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AmnB/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AmnB/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1245 V2 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($275.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.77 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($129.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($87.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($87.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 3.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive ($219.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Storage: Plextor M5S Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($169.99 @ Microcenter)
Storage: Plextor M5S Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($169.99 @ Microcenter)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card ($419.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($141.29 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Dell U2312HM 23.0" Monitor ($245.41 @ Mac Connection)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Keyboard: SteelSeries 6GV/2 Wired Standard Keyboard ($92.98 @ PCM)
Mouse: SteelSeries Sensei RAW Wired Laser Mouse ($59.99 @ Amazon)
Other: Fan Controller FC5 v2 ($62.25)
Other: Scythe Gentle Typhoon ($22.00)
Total: $2456.57
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-29 19:52 EST-0500)


----------



## MasterFire

Samsung 840 Pro 512Gb
NZXT Blue LED strip, 2m
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8GB 1600mhz 1.35v
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO (Thunderbolt)
Intel i7 3770K
2x ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
Corsair H80i

That comes to around 2000 euro's, I doubt it'll be more than 2500,- dollars if you had to look this stuff up on Newegg for instance. It's all I need though, have a Corsair TX850 that still works fine and a Silverstone FT02 that I am not willing to part with just yet.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I think I just meet the requirements. Anyways, here it is!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4892626

^^ My dream AMD X-Fire build lol. Too bad I'm not able to jam a cooler in there, but oh well.


----------



## ZeVo

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zesB

Good luck!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Here's my dream!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zgy0


----------



## nismofreak

IN!
Here's my real dream rig. Love my current setup but would luv to have MOAR POWAH!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4891971

Went with Titans!


----------



## SLADEizGOD

This is what I would like. anything thats missing I already have. I've had a spare case that I cut for like 3 months & was hoping I do another build.









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zj8a


----------



## Unit Igor

EDI Core
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4894019


----------



## Jared485

CPU: i7 3930k (LGA 2011)

CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100i liquid cooling

Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

RAM Memory: Kingston Technology HyperX (8) 8 GB sticks

PSU: SeaSonic X-1250 1250W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

GPU: (4) GTX 690's quad SLI

Add On Cards: TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 Dual Band Wireless N900 PCI Express Adapter, 2.4GHz 450Mbps/5GHz 450Mbps
Case: SilverStone Temjin Series TJ11B-W Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case

SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500KW 2.5" 500GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

HDD: (2) Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Fan controller

Blu ray player/burner

DVD/CD player/burner

All in one card reader:

All Blue LED fans

I dont know if these are considered part of the build but if so...

Razer Naga Mouse

Razer Deathstalker keyboard


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would like to get a computer back again period. Getting an ultimate gaming rig would be awesome. I'm not even sure what the parts would be at this time though, so if I do win, I hope you'd be nice enough to let me do research first, as its been months since I've been into computers. Hope I can still qualify, as I am coming back now to more active duty on the site.


----------



## Doogiehouser

*Case:* Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black

*Motherboard:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77

*Graphics:* 2x EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB

*PSU:* SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W

*Processor:* Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155

*SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III

*HDD:* Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s

*Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600

*CD/DVD Burner:* ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner

*Newegg Total - $2,497.90*

In! This is an amazing giveaway


----------



## Sophath

Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard
Kingston Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card
BitFenix Prodigy (Red) Mini ITX Tower Case
SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer

That would be a small and pretty nice pc i would like to get.


----------



## sebkow

CPU- 3930k
Mobo-Rampage 4
GPU- sli evga 680 gtx
RAM- kingston hyperx 16GB @ 1666hmz
PSU-Cosair ax1200i
Storage- cosair gs 180gb
Case- STH10


----------



## General123

My rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4895847


----------



## esp42089

Here is mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4895928 Many items I already have, but even still, it goes over 2500


----------



## ACallander

My dream rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4895952

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3770K
*Hard Drive*
OCZ Vector Series 512GB
capacity: 512 GBytes
*Audio*
ASUS Xonar Essence STX

*Graphics*
EVGA GTX 670 4GB
memory: 4 GBytes
*Monitor*
Asus PB Series PB278Q 27"

*RAM*
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB
size: 2 X 8GB GBytes
*Power*
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W

*Total cost of this rig: $2,492.93 (USD)*


----------



## NAWZ77

My ultimate rig would have *:*
*Mother Board**:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4
*Processor**:* i7 3930k
*PSU**:* corsair ax 1200i
*GPU**:* One Evga 6gb Titan
*Memory* *:*
samsung 840 pro 256gb
600gb velociraptor
1tb caviar black
*Sound Card* *:* Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD Internal Sound Card with THX SB1270
*CPU Cooler**:* XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240
*Optical Drive* *:* pioneer 208DBK burner
*OS* *:* windows 7 ultimate
*Fan Controller**:* Sunbeam 30W Rheosmart 6 Channel Smart Fan Controller
*Memory* *:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 64gb of 1866
*Case**:* Merlin SM8


----------



## nismofreak

Here's my real dream rig. Love my current setup but would luv to have MOAR POWAH!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4891971

Went with Titans!


----------



## arion69

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4896699
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=19043391
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NWJv

1x Intel Core i5-2500K
1x ASUS Sabertooth Z77
2x ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II 4GB
1x NZXT Phantom 630 Matte Black
1x NZXT Kraken X40
1x NZXT FN-200RB 166.2 CFM 200mm Fan
1x Samsung 840 Series 500GB
1x Seagate Barracuda 1TB
1x Seasonic SS-660XP2
1x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
1x CM Storm Quickfire TK Cherry Red
1x CM Storm Recon
1x Razer Electra
1x Razer Manticor
1x Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms HDMI LED-Backlight LCD monitor Slim Design

About $2600-ish.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Don't need a case, would pay for shipping if needed and this doesn't include any discounts

1 x CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 CMPSU-1200AX $299.99

1 x CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) $194.99

1 x ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79 $279.99

1 x Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz $569.99

2 x GIGABYTE GV-N680OC-4GD GeForce GTX 680 4GB $1,079.98

Total: $2425


----------



## Jackeduphard

CASE: Fractal Design Node 304
MOBO: ASRock Z77E-ITX LGA 1155
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
GPU: EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+
HDD/SSD: 2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW
MEMORY: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (1.35volt)
COOLER: Antec KUHLER H2O 920
PSU: Seasonic SS-460FL Active PFC F3, 460W Fanless ATX12V Fanless 80Plus PLATINUM Certified

COST: $1,892.90 Shipped

^ why this? I like the small foot print, and SUPER Quietness this will aford ... will not have a lot of sound and that is KEY









And if i win, I will give away my sig rig here on OC just a FYI







or we can sell it and give 100% to a charity or something









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4896439


----------



## DaFirnz

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner..?
Probably just the chicken.
A link to make it easier to pick mine.


----------



## smashblock

This would be pretty sweet.

CPU
Intel Core i7 3930K $589.00

Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 Motherboard $259.00

Graphics
MSI Radeon HD7970 3GB $439.00

RAM
Corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 $229.00

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black 1TB X2 $198.00

Optical Drive
Pioneer BDR-207DBK $95.00

Cooling
Corsair Hydro Series H100 $135.00

OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit with SP1 $139.00

Power
Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P $145.00

Case
NZXT Phantom 410 Chimera $149.00

Total = $2377.00 AUD


----------



## h33t

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4684793

i7 3770k
ASUS P8Z77-V
Kingston HyperX 32GB (8GBx4) 1600
EVGA GTX 680
Corsair HX 850
Corsair Obsidian 800D
White Cold Cathode (x4)
PS3 Monitor 24" 3D 1080p
XSPC RayStorm High Performance
Switfech MCP655
PrimoChill 240mm (UV Blue)

I'm mainly still waiting until I have enough money for either the 680 or 780. This WILL definitely help me out.

Thx


----------



## Freakn

This is all I need to upgrade

Intel Core i7 3930K $589.00
ASUS Rampage IV Formula Motherboard $369.00
Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 $289.00
Sapphire Radeon HD7970 3GB OC Edition with Boost ($429.00 each) $858.00
Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD Retail Box ($209.00 each) $418.00

Sub-Total: $2523.00

All in local Australian dollars


----------



## GurenKaaro

*CPU* i7 3770K

*Graphics* SAPPHIRE HD 7970 x2

*Hard Drive* SSD: Crucial M4 256 GBytes
HDD: Western Digital WD Black 1TB

*Power* CORSAIR AX Series AX1200

*Motherboard* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5-TH

*RAM* CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2x4)

*Case* Phantom 410 Red

*Cooling* Corsair h100i


----------



## Sugi

This is the build I would do! The final cost is at $2,754. Still need a case though.

CPU 3930K
Hard Drive SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB
Graphics GTX 690
RAM G.SKILL Ripjaws Z 16GB
Power Antec HCP-1200
Motherboard X79 Sabertooth
Cooling H100

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4897329


----------



## Krusher33

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4897939

*CPU:* Intel 2600k
*Block:* Koolance 380i
*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus V Formula
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator 2133 8GB
*Graphics:* Sapphire HD 7970
*SSD:* Samsung 830 256 GB
*Hard Drive:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
*PSU:* Rosewill Capstone 750 Semi mod
*Case:* Silverstone TJ07
*Monitor:* 3x ASUS ve247h
*Keyboard:* Ducky Shine
*Mouse:* Death Adder


----------



## HWI

*CPU:* Core i7 3770k
*Cooling:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BL
*MOBO:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
*SSD:* Samsung Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 256GB
*Graphics:* MSI GTX 680 Lightning
*Sound:* Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
*PSU:* Enermax Platimax EPM1000EWT 1000W
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On Blu-ray burner IHBS112-04
*Case:* Lian Li PC-T60B
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420T 120Hz 24"

Comes in it at $2,410.89.

Awesome give away, easily one of the best I have ever seen.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899607


----------



## 122512

Great idea for a giveaway! Definitely the biggest one I've seen in a long while! Here is my dream build









Here is my rigbuilder link to my dream build









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901420


----------



## FlashFir

Reserved


----------



## FoamyV

Thanks for offering everyone an opportunity, here's my "entry".

Dream Build

Prices are a bit high but they reflect the situation in my country. Have a nice weekend folks.


----------



## cards525

I'd like to enter my PC in should the odd chance occur that I win









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4892926


----------



## Hagelund

Been postponing it for some time now, better enter









Core i7 3770k - 410$

Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x4GB 1600MHz - 115$

Corsair AX750 - 200$

Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 - 200$

2xEVGA Geforce GTX 680 SC Signature - 1220$

Silverstone TJ08-E - 135$

Samsung 250GB SSD - 216$

*Total 2496$*

Rig builder link

Been meaning to get a LAN rig for quite a while now.

Total crap that the prices are this high where I live


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

*CPU* i7 3930k
*MOBO* MSI Big Bang-XPower II
*PSU* PC Power & Cooling MK II Silencer 950w
*GPU* 2 x MSI R7970 Lightning Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16
*RAM* Patriot Viper 3 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
*Drives* 2 x Corsair Neutron Series GTX CSSD-N120GBGTX-BK 2.5" 120GB SATA

Yup. about $2533...


----------



## SavantStrike

Well here goes nothing. I figured I'd go a slightly different direction and propose a rig that would end up being given to my mom. Admittedly I may scavenge one of the GTX 680s from it and drop in my rig to replace my GTX 560 TI (which would then end up in her desktop that she's never healthy enough to get out of bed to use







). Still she'd have a sick machine even without SLI. But yeah, she's stuck on a 27 inch CRT TV from the 90s and is permanently disabled so she spends just about all day in bed. I can't afford to get her a new TV right now but she'd love it. The amp is for her convenience with switching between inputs, plus I've got some scavenged EPI speakers which just need a refoam and she'd have a heck of a surround sound system. This HTPC has a bit more grunt than most (although I've seen folks here with HTPCs that have LGA 2011 cpus in them







), but I would expect it to end up as her primary computer so the extra horsepower is warranted.

I'd provide the ram by pulling some of the ram out of my rig, and the same goes for the HDD. We've got a server in the house for business purposes that runs multiple VMs including a file server which this could pull data from. The OS would be Linux Mint.

AMD FX 8350 - 199.99
Asus M5a99x Evo R2.0 - 139.99
2x EVA Geforce GTX 680 4GB cards - 1099.98
Seasonic X Series X-850 power supply - 179.99
Yamaha RX-V573BL 7.1 channel receiver - 347.99
42 inch Panasonic Viera LED LCD - 449.00

Total comes out to 2466.93.

Edit to add link


----------



## Gualichu04

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4885624
i7 3930k
samsung 8gb 2x4gb kit times 2
ASUS P9X79 PRO LGA 2011 Intel X79
EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+
Cooling: EK-FC680 GTX FTW and swiftech apogee hd
Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx soundcard
Western Digital WD Black 1TB
CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W
$2,518
Really would love to update my aged rig. I wish you all good luck.


----------



## Devildog83

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901372

Total $2500.00

This really would be a dream come true!!


----------



## gotskil

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899346

Make it happen!


----------



## Enely

Well, here goes nothing. Hope I still have a chance. Just spent about an hour and a half using Rigbuilder and now it gives me an error message and refuses to save all the info I typed in, LOL

*CPU:* Intel Core i7 3930K
*Motherboard:* ASRock X79 Extreme 4
*RAM:* 8 GB Corsair Vengeance (dual channel memory, 4GB X 2)
*Cooling:* Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
*Chassis:* NZXT Phantom 820 Enthusiast Steel Full Tower, black
*Graphics:* Nvidia Geforce GTX 690
*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 500 GB
*Optical Drive:* LG Internal 24X Multi Drive
*Power Supply:* Corsair AX1200i 80 Plus Platinum efficiency

Yeah, I'm sick in the head... But a girl can dream, right?

EDIT: Rigbuilder link working now









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899613
Total: _2500.67_
Thank you just for the chance, OCN admins!


----------



## Vaerwind

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899439

Here's mine! Everyone seems to want that 3930k!

Edit No. 4: Fix't for May. Added in some parts that are going to be released in the coming months so I had to guess at price based on current gen. If I'm not too far off then I'll be ~500 under budget so I could get some lights to make it go faster


----------



## shinigamibob

Using my old dream rig back from the new Huddler site intro days.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3841839

Maybe second times the charm...


----------



## Smoothtalk

Here we go!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899601


----------



## mudman091878

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899595

can't hurt to enter


----------



## Fatality_

Thanks for doing this contest! Put some thought into it and this would be my ultimate machine.

Rig Builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4991685

Skill testing question: (15 x 10) + 5 = 155

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
Motherboard: MSI Big Bang Xpower II X79
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Gold 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-1600
Cooling: Corsair H100i
Chassis: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D
Graphics: Nvidia Geforce GTX 680
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB

Thanks again!


----------



## ZDngrfld

*Well, Here would be my ultimate rig!*


----------



## mirchandise

I really would love to win







http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zVwB


----------



## thrasherht

I put one into the rig builder.

I think this link works.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899799


----------



## ChampionAkalias

Instead of the most powerful ultra gaming PC, i went for something a little bit different...

So i'm thinking....

Case: Silverstone FT03B $169

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1290_608&products_id=16503

CPU: i7 3770k $335

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_346_1184&products_id=20140

CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i $129

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22308

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-M Pro $135

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1183&products_id=19917

OR

Motherboard: Asus Maximus Gene $239

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1183&products_id=20000

RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB @ 1600MHz $350

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_218_1125&products_id=21587

GPU: MSI Radeon HD7970 Lightning BE 3GB $539

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1309&products_id=21977

PSU: Seasonic X-660 $189

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=18591

Think that's about it...

Total: $1950

The reason that i picked those parts is because I've always wanted something that is Semi-lan friendly, packs a punch when it comes to AutoCAD, Revit, Inventor works, Photoshop and other intensive programs....Crysis 1  while performing excellent and reliable....The small footprint would help for College, school, tafe, work.. ect. which is good since if i was to build thing, portabillity would be in mind. Good luck everyone, I can see twelve Lucky people are going to be smiling this year.


----------



## She loved E

in for epic contest x12!!!! my dream rig is back there somewhere


----------



## cipp

12 rigs being given away? Nice!

Here's my submission:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899874

Sale prices kind of mess with it but whatever..


----------



## tagurtoast

Sweet contest

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900066


----------



## boxwunder13

This is the next rig I would love to put together and then this contest came about. It is not necessarily a dream build for some, but it is the next computer I want to build. So, thanks OCN!

RigBuilder Ultimate Rig Contest


----------



## dejahboi

This is the coolest sweepstakes Ive ever encountered.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900105

I got close to $2500 lol. I just threw in a optical drive in there -.-


----------



## fetzher

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900156 under 2500$ but the shipping would cost about 50$


----------



## EVILNOK

My humble submission:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900243

OCN always has the greatest contests!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Rig builder link:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4957719

$2,167 + some extra fittings + shipping







Oh and maybe a few Steam Games









Would be so happy.









Just in case I am lucky enough and need to answer the math question.

15*10+5=155


----------



## lilxskull

I'm IN. Have a decent computer but have been planning on an upgrade.

*Intel i7 3770k* - $250
*G-Skill 1866 2x8GB* $60
*Corsair H100* - $100
*Logitech G710 Mechanical Keyboard* - $120
*Logitech G500* - $50
*asus sabertooth z77* - $200
*Samsung 500GB SSD* - $200
*Corsair 750W PSU* - $100
*EVGA GTX 680* - $450
*Blu-ray burner* - $50
*Dell U2713HM* - $800
*Antec 1200* - $120

Total - $2500


----------



## Locool676

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900423

Would I dig this? Oh yes.
Is it the most powerful for $2500, no. Oh no.
But it's what I want


----------



## hollowtek

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4911107

$2,597.92 (9 Items) That'll save me 3 years worth of gas...

Or...

LIFETIME SUPPLY OF DIAPERS


----------



## daman246

Heres my Entry
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3825943

Hope is what keeps us Going.......


----------



## CaptainIcy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900831

That's what I want and it's under $1500... I think.









Amazing contest. Thanks, OCN!


----------



## sickmikee

In please







Would love an ultimate gaminng rig ! Thank you and good luck to you all !









Here's my build : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900783


----------



## vspec

In it to win it!

My build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900939


----------



## iWorkAtStaples

I can dream right?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901122


----------



## barkinos98

i know i changed my mind too much, so here is my latest build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($419.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($85.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($85.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($178.27 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Gun Metal) ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($209.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2610.18
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-26 07:34 EST-0500)_

It has everything i can possibly want! i've decided to disregard the 1155 setups, since the price of this is a bit higher than for either of them, so i decided to get more power. $110.18 shouldn't be a huge problem for me, hopefully selling my rig soon to get some peripherals anyway, probably could spare $100 for the dream build of my life!







also it is even better that you guys are giving the chance to 12 different people, hope i'm one of them sooner or later lol









Rigbuilder Link:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846618


----------



## maarten12100

Imma repost my entry every month then.

4 e5-2650 simple ES samples(they have 2 links just as the e5-46xx) (200 Euro each)

Supermicro X9QRI-F motherboard 4 way lga2011 (800 Euro)

3 full copper 1260 rads. (250 Euro total)

A Apple Xserve DP cluster case and an Apple xserve raid case to mount the rads. (250 Euro)

2 Coolermaster silent pro 1200W Gold Psu's (180 Euro total)

2 Eheim pumps (120 Euro)

4 Koolance cpu-380 blocks and 2 fullcover Koolance 7970 blocks. (250 Euro)

2 HD7970 6GB (700 Euro)

1 HD6770 5 displayport editon (70 Euro)

8 sticks of 8GB ddr3 ecc reg ram (150 Euro)

Either a OCZ R4 drive or a Fusion-IO drive(a lot)
Therefore just an Ocz Revodrive 3 x2 480GB (350 Euro)

1 4TB hdd (100 Euro)

9 27 ips led screens 2560x1440 with display port input lm270wq1 screens (1350 Euro total)

Total: 5370 Euro
About: $6700


----------



## jammo2k5

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB)

Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 180GB

Video Card: MSI 7970 Lightnings

Power Supply: Corsair 860W

Will be used for rendering too


----------



## kcuestag

This is amazing, I'd use this ultimate rig for [email protected] 24/7!


----------



## woe96

in, this is a great contest.
rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901552
$2495
if i win my face will look like this


----------



## Cavi

Here's mine!

I'm going to carry over my case and RAM because I like those too much to not use!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4898300

EDIT: Amazing how things change in 9 months! Rig updated!


----------



## Alatar

Mine :

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901786


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Mine:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901792








Overclock.net Rockz


----------



## 0dysseus

Well here is my proposed system







It's meant to get me back into pc gaming *My main system broke down in may and I havn't had the money since* Just within 2,500$ to








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901714


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

Man I could take this and give my current rig to a friend who needs a new PC. My dream PC:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901897


----------



## Foolwandering

I have started to build my first budget build a while back and have had nothing but problems the whole way. If I could afford these parts or win this by some miracle, here is what I would get:

Case - Xigmatek Elysium Black CCC-HSA0DS-U01 All Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Super Tower Computer Case

CPU - Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I72600K

Heat-sink - COOLER MASTER V6 GT RR-V6GT-22PK-R1 120mm DynaLoop CPU Cooler w/ Universal bracket & Dual Fan

Storage - Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive, Intel 330 Series Maple Crest SSDSC2CT180A3K5 2.5" 180GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
^Accessory - ICY DOCK MB994SP-4S Full Metal 4 x 2.5" Hard Drive in 1 x 5.25" bay SAS / SATA 6Gb Hot Swap Backplane Cage

MoBo - MSI Z77A-GD65 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

RAM - G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GSR

PSU - OCZ ZX Series 1000W Fully-Modular 80PLUS Gold High Performance Power Supply compatible with Intel Sandybridge Core i3 i5 i7 and AMD Phenom

Sound - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card powered by THX TruStudio Pro

GPU - GIGABYTE GV-N66TOC-3GD GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Wireless - NETGEAR A6200-100NAS 802.11ac Dual Band Wi-Fi Adapter IEEE 802.11ac, IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n USB 2.0 Up to 300+900Mbps Wireless Data Rates

Monitor - Hanns-G HL272HPB Black 27" 2ms HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 Active Contrast 30,000,000:1 (1000:1) Built-in Speakers

Keyboard - Das Keyboard DASK3MKPROCLI Black USB 2.0 Wired Standard Professional - Click Pressure Point Mechanical Keyboard

Mouse - RAZER Black 7 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Optical/Laser 6400 dpi Mamba 2012 Elite Ergonomic Wireless Gaming Mouse

Thanks for making this opportunity available. Congrats to whoever wins!!


----------



## jrccomputer

Here is my build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zHTz


----------



## mgaggy

This contest is amazing!

Here's my dream build:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4902131/version/4902133


----------



## nleksan

In!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4902311


----------



## mingqi53

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zIBO = 2407.15

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5096663 = 2116.90

Updated 4/2/13. Rigbuilder has added a lot more items, so the two rigs above are different. Would definitely prefer the one I built via Rigbuilder


----------



## TheMadProfessor




----------



## Simsim

IM IN!

Rig Builder - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4902514
PC Partpicker - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zK2W
May edit later.


----------



## Lowlife

This is mine.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU Cooler:* Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($84.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Asus VS24AH-P 24.0" Monitor ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VS24AH-P 24.0" Monitor ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VS24AH-P 24.0" Monitor ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Ducky DK9087 Shine 3 TKL Blue LED Backlit (Blue Cherry MX) Wired Standard Keyboard ($137.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* SteelSeries Sensei Wired Laser Mouse ($80.98 @ Newegg)
*Speakers:* M-Audio BX5 D2 140W 2ch Speakers ($301.98 @ Best Buy)
*Other:* M-Audio SBX 10 Sub ($299.00)
*Total:* $1993.88
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-12 21:20 EDT-0400)_

Leaves some extra for a new chair. And maybe switch the H220 for a custom loop.


----------



## PapiFiveNine

It is like a random hat draw. No matter how many times you posted in the thread you only count once. This is my understanding about the "unique" post thing..


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck!
> 
> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*


So, how is going down? Will there be set dates? PM Winner? Gift Card to NewEgg or something?

xD Just a few curious questions that I sure others have wondered as well.

-Thanks!


----------



## frickfrock999

*Rigbuilder Link.*
Quote:


> Intel 3770K
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte 2 x 4gb
> Windows 7 Ultimate
> Corsair Obsidian Series 650D
> ASUS Sabertooth Z77
> Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB
> Ducky Keyboard - Cherry MX - DK9087 Dragon
> MSi GTX 680 Lightning
> Corsair H100I
> Silverstone Strider 850W


*
Total: $1,949*

This will be a glorious endeavor!


----------



## rocky11111

in !

CPU
i7 3930K: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

Graphics
MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 670 2GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127685

Hard Drive
OCZ Vector Series: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227916

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX1050 1050W: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233310

Optical Drive
LG Black 14X BD-R: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136249

Case
Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133192 (I'm a sucker for flashy things).

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

Cooling
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099

I would be in heaven


----------



## NomNomNom

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A5M3
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A5M3/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A5M3/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($216.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($227.53 @ DirectCanada)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($67.99 @ NCIX)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($171.83 @ DirectCanada)
Video Card: HIS Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($419.99 @ Memory Express)
Video Card: HIS Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($419.99 @ Memory Express)
Case: Lian-Li PC-A71F USB3.0 ATX Mid Tower Case ($209.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($183.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($49.97 @ DirectCanada)
Total: $2013.26
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 12:17 EST-0500)

Thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## AznDud333

Quite a nice thing ocn is doing here, that's total of around 30grand isnt it?

anyway, here's mine
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zJeU

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU Cooler ($69.70 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($217.54 @ Mwave)
Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($79.98 @ Outlet PC)
Storage: Hitachi Deskstar 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($199.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: OCZ Vertex 3 - MAX IOPS Edition 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($154.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($529.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($529.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower Case ($179.98 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($169.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2362.14

gl to us all

edit:
minor update:
http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/zVgL
PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zVgL
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zVgL/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zVgL/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ NCIX)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($68.99 @ Computer Valley)
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($239.99 @ Canada Computers)
Memory: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($73.35 @ Amazon Canada)
Storage: Mushkin Chronos 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($161.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Storage: Mushkin Chronos 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($161.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Storage: OCZ Synapse Cache 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($74.99 @ Computer Valley)
Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($279.99 @ NCIX)
Video Card: Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($389.99 @ NCIX)
Video Card: Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($389.99 @ NCIX)
Case: Cooler Master HAF XM (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($119.98 @ NCIX)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($179.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Total: $2461.23
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 15:34 EST-0500)


----------



## svenge

On the off chance I win, the parts are listed under "Ultimate Contest Rig" in my signature...


----------



## PedroC1999

I decided to go AMD Instead

Rigbuilder link - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4943333

Feel free to follow the Rigbuilder link and leave a comment!

Please comment on this thread please!


----------



## Kasp1js

Why not









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903208


----------



## Rutku

This is pretty much overpriced set on Finland but I think it's somewhat [email protected] (if you send parts from there?).
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903058

Here's the same parts:
CPU: i7 Ivy Bridge 3770K
MB: Asus Sabertooth Z77
Graphics: Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 OC 4GB (or any other 4GB model)
RAM: Crucial 8GB Ballistix Sport 1600Mhz x 2 = 16GB
HDD/SSD: 2x WD 3TB Caviar Green, WD 2TB Black and 2x Samsung 840 (or 830) Series 250/256GB SSD
Cooling: Corsair Hydro H100i + 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm 1450rpm
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2412M
Keyboard: Logitech G710+
Mouse: Logitech G500
PSU: Super Flower Golden Green Modular 600W

This would be my dream rig to edit some video, photos and do serious gaming!

edit. I could also switch GTX 680 into GTX 670 4GB (if needed)
I have case and OS already so won't be needing those







.


----------



## PedroC1999

What do you think of mine above?

BTW i like your ****el animation


----------



## TimeToKill

This is so awesome.








Would love to win this. This would all go into my 900D when i receive it.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144288
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/S4ro

*CPU:* Intel I7 3930k
*Mobo:* Asus Rampage 4 Extreme
*Vid Card:* EVGA 580GTX 1.5gb
*PSU:* Corsair AX1200
*SSD:*2x Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB
2x Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
*Waterblocks:* EK GTX 580 Full Cover Acetal
EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel CSQ

*Total:* $2516.04

Would happily pay the difference's and shipping


----------



## smithyzbak

Now that I had more time to review, perform some editing, and just generally making the rig and post prettier and cleaner, the info is listed in the rigbuilder, but also:

CPU: i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz

Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011

Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77

Video Card: MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 670

Harddrive 1:Intel 520 Series Cherryville SSDSC2CW480A3K5 2.5" 480GB

Harddrive 3: Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB

Optical Drive: LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit OEM

Power Supply: CORSAIR HX Series HX1050 1050W

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Grand Total (current Newegg prices): 2414.89


----------



## tombug

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903334

In my mine the best rig would be what I can stuff into a easy to carry rig.


----------



## dizzy4

I have an Intel and an AMD build. If I win, I Will let Admin choose _my_ poison


----------



## Gr0ve

I'd keep my SSD, HDD, monitor, keyboard, mouse, and AP-14s. I also went over the $2500 limit by a little but I'd obviously pick up the tab. I'd also have to add an Asus Xonar Essence STX since the board has no PCI slots.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4902884


----------



## wanako

Here's another one:

Ultimate Rig Contest!


----------



## PedroC1999

BTW dual 680's will beat a single 690... Just for you to keep that inmind


----------



## ManOfC

Well I fixed up my ultimate rig onto rig builder and since it says for 12 months a winner will be chosen, I decided to fix it on to rig builder. I am fine with the results also along with the sites I set up on there.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Well why not get in on this too.

Rigbuilder Link

Intel i7 3930K
ASUS Rampage IV Formula x79
MSI Lightning Geforce 680GTX
Enermax Platimax EPM1000EWT
Corsair Platinum 16GB 2133 DDR3
Samsung 840 256GB SSD
CaseLabs Merlin SM8

Total: :2585


----------



## caraboose

How are the winners to be contacted?
Are Admin / Chipp going to be PM'ing the winners, or will they be posted in the main page?


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rutku*
> 
> This is pretty much overpriced set on Finland but I think it's somewhat [email protected] (if you send parts from there?).
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903058


Sorry to burst your bubble, but USD$2500 = 1857€. It was ok to post more expensive rigs, but i thought i'd give you a heads up..


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok no worries







What do you think of my one then?


----------



## alick

count me in

i7 3770k

ASUS Maximus V EXTREME

Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 GC 1006MHZ 4GB

blackline 32gb ram

samsung 840 pro 256gb ssd

Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200RPM

noctua d14

benq XL2420T 3d ready

Antec Truepower Quattro OC 1200W

shinobi XL white

Total Cost of this Rig: $2476

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903067

What is 15 x 10 + 5= 155


----------



## PedroC1999

Alick, you must provide a link to your build...


----------



## Astral Fly

Here's my enrty.

Link

cpu: Core i7-4770K
mb: ASUS Maximus VI Gene
gpu: AMD Firepro W7000
memory: Corsair Dominator DDR3 2400MHz 16GB
ssd: OCZ Vector 256GB
hdd: WD Caviar Black 1TB
psu: Silverstone Strider Gold Series - 550 Watt
case: Silverstone Sugo SG09B


----------



## prophetd7

don't know if i can participate because of my location, but anyway my ultimate rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904000 under 2500$


----------



## MadGoat

Mine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903715

All fingers crossed!


----------



## PedroC1999

Could someone have a look at the rig in my sig, please comment on it


----------



## BulletSponge

Count me in! Here is my rig builder entry and a price breakdown can be found here. $2494.83


----------



## agentsmith5150

I'm in!

My main use would be engineering work. CAD & Solid Works. Along with the usual Photoshop workflow, and the occasional video edit & gaming session.

MB - Asus Z9PE-D8 WS - 579.99
PS - Seasonic X750 - 149.99
GPU - EVGA GTX 670 2gb - 379.99
RAM - Samsung 8gb - 44.99
HD - Samsung 840 120gb SSD - 109.99
CPU - Intel Xeon E5-2630 (x2) - 639.99 each

$2,544


----------



## himynamesnoah

I'll use another persons build because I would love to win it too.
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/BulletSpongeRTR/saved/#savedbuild_259947


----------



## Sean Webster

Rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904174

Dell UltraSharp U2713HM
ASUS Rampage IV Gene
Intel Core i7-3930K
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB
MSI GTX 660 Ti PE 2GD5/OC
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2
Fractal Design Define R4 with Window Black Pearl
Total: $2500


----------



## OcN13

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Memory: 64gb of samsung magic ram

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4gb. One with aftermarket cooler.

SSD: Samsung 256gb

Case: 900d

Psu: Seasonic 850w

Mb: I am not sure on this but probably EVGA x79


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!


You asked for it -
Case: bitfenix prodigy - Atomic orange
PSU: ST45SF-G
CPU: 4770k
Cooling: H100i
SSD: Intel 530 Series 480GB SSD
HDD: Seagate Momentus XT 750 hybrid drive
RAM: Patriot Intel Extreme Master, 16GB
MB: ASRock Z87E-ITX
GPU: Nvidia Titan/780ti
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2713HM

That aught to do it.

UPDATED for Q4 2013


----------



## truewayz

My Dream Rig Perfection

i7 3770K CPU
Samsung 840 500GB SSD
COOLER MASTER Storm Sniper SGC-6000-KXN1-GP Case
Antec Kuhler 620 CPU Cooler
EVGA 04G-P4-2690-KR GeForce GTX 690
G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB
Asus Black Blu-Ray Burner
Corsair HX850 Power Supply
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77


----------



## ChosenOne

My Dream Rig (and first rig):

NZXT Switch 810=$170
HX650W Corsair Power Supply=$130
Intel i5 3570k=$230
Asus Sabertooth Z77=$240
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB RAM=$100
Sapphire Radeon Vapor X 7970 GHz edition=$440
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDD=$110
Crucial M4 128 GB SSD=$120
Asus PB278Q 27" Monitor=$700
ASUS DVD Burner Optical Drive=$20
Windows 7 Home Premium=$100
Corsair H100i=$110

Total: $2470


----------



## Iceandele

Here's my entry, Water Cooled mATX build - the *Red Origin*!

Using Rigbuilder
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904391

Intel Core i5-3770k
Asus Maximus V Gene
PowerColor 7990
Avexir Core Series Red 16GB 1600Mhz
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 7200RPM
Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT
EK-FC7990 Full-Coverage Water Block
Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic - 12V DC Pro AGB
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 120mm
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm
CrossOver 27" 2560x1440 IPS Monitor
Silverstone Strider Plus 850W
SilverStone Sugo Series SG09 MicroATX Mini Tower
ASUS - Xonar Essence STX
*~3700 Dollars*


----------



## FtW 420

Running late but I'll put one up http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904589


----------



## Osea23

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5180946

After taxes, this will put me $70 under the limit. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Reqkz

Ultimate Gaming Rig - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904616

Edit: I think there's a skill thing involved in Canada, can't remember. I'll do it anyway.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_What is 15 x 10 + 5?_ *155*


----------



## youra6

Nothing fancy, probably a new motherboard and i5 processor for the upcoming Haswell gen CPU,


----------



## AlphaC

If I were going to spend $2500 on a machine it better be X79... there's a *ton of gaming machines* but I don't game and if I was going to make a gaming machine it would be sub $1000 (basically my $800 i5 system replacing GPU with HD 7970 on water) so here's a workstation

Going off Newegg/Superbiiz pricing

$380 Asus P9X79 WS (P9X79-E WS isn't out)
$587 Xeon E5‑1650 hexcore --> Superbiiz

_(Need a Xeon and Asus P9X79 WS for ECC unfortunately)_

$225 Samsung 4 x 8GB DDR3 1600 _ECC_ Registered (Quad channel) ... http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D3-16GR8GS

~$70 Noctua NH-D14 SE2011

~$200 Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256GB

$770 Firepro W7000 (Quadro K5000 is $1500)

$160 Corsair Obsidian 650D Case

$86 Seasonic G series 550W

$15 ODD

=$2493









* You could probably make this cheaper by going with Supermicro

* Only simulation (Fluent/ANSYS/Solidworks simulation/COMSOL/ABAQUS/ALGOR/etc.) , meshing (Hypermesh for example), and rendering ( Lightwave,Vray, Mentalray, Cinema4D,Maya,3DSMax) needs massive cores , CAD (Solidworks, CATIA, Autodesk Inventor, Creo, etc) typically favors a single thread with high overclock

* Think 3DBOXX / Mac Pros.

$2500 would get you 3930K+RIVE +Crossfire 7950 easily

An Ultimate Rig would be more than $2500, at least for workstations.


----------



## Darkcyde

*Here is my entry*

$2,466.94


----------



## ElevenEleven

Thank you for this super exciting opportunity! This is what I would love to have if I could afford it!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904673

All of my computers are on a budget, so I generally get very good sales or open box deals, since I maintain 3 computers for my family, but if I had an "unlimited" budget (read: way more than I normally spend), that's what I'd build!









~*$2,500*-ish (+/- pending on current sales: going to keep it current in my profile) if going by current reputable sellers, including Microcenter; prices after tax and shipping where applicable.


----------



## 4thKor

Mountain Mods Ascension!-CYO custom case
SeaSonic X1050 PSU
Asus Maximus V Extreme mobo
3770K CPU
16gb Mushkin Enhanced Redline DDR3-2133
XPC Raystorm 750 RX360 (X 2)
Samsung 840 Pro SSD, 256gb
WD VelociRaptor 1TB
EVGA GeForce GTX680 Classified (X 2) with water blocks

This oughta' make a decent Folding rig..........


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Yay Im in!

Edit:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5613752/version/5613754


----------



## Sheyster

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904778

A little over $3000, drop one of the video cards and it should be right around $2500!







With only 1 video card I'd probably downgrade the power supply to an 850W model.


----------



## Shinigami715

This is my ultimate rig!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904919


----------



## kbc8090

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zNfM


----------



## Neskia

Reserved









Submission: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zNn3


----------



## mastercrim

3770k

$319
Asus ROG Maximus V

$378
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

$259
Corsair H100i---$119
EVGA GTX 680 FTW 4GB----$559
Switch 810----$169
Corsair Dominator Plat 16GB--- $199
SeaSonic x series 1050 gold--- $179
Seagate 3TB--$149
Windows 7----$99
LG Blue Ray Burner---$70

Total $2499

Fingers crossed


----------



## andrewx12

In! Newly Updated!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AMeP

And from frozencpu.com

Water Cooling Kit

With XSPC EC6 Coolant - 1L Clear/UV Blue

2x of these with backplates

Grand Total

$2494.68


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Side windowed Silverstone TJ07 black
Silverstone 1200w 80+ Gold full modular psu
X79 Sabertooth asus water blocked
Updated SB-E 3820
128G pci-e ssd
660TI evga
Xspc pump res / combo 1200lt p/h
Latest Koolance w/block with qdc's 1/2in 3/4out hose
Alphacool NexXxos xt45 full copper rad 360
Is That details you're after ? Cost would be close


----------



## badtaylorx

Oooo, Oooo, Pick me, pick me


----------



## JaceArveduin

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4905144
This thing's dying, so getting that all together took longer than it should have, but that's what I'd call my dream machine. If you need me to fill in the price bit, just let me know.


----------



## lifeskills

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903013

Here is my ultimate gaming rig.

I kept it on LGA1155 since it is built around gaming, but it is designed to also be used as my backup video editing rig. it is meant to be small form factor, so that it can be taken to lan parties or to shoot locations.

Fractal Design Define R4
ASRock Z77E-ITX
I7 3770K
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB
MSI GTX680 Lightning
Seasonic SS-660XP
Kingston HyperX 3k 240GB X2 (RAID0)
Western Digital Red 3Tb X2 (RAID0)
Koolance CPU-380I Block, Koolance PMP-450/s with pump fitting base
Koolance 1x140 and 2x140 30-FPI Copper radiators

Total cost : 2405.83


----------



## Hokies83

3770k

Gigabyte Up7

Gskill 2800mhz ram 8gb

Intel 520 SSD

Case Labs TH10 case

Quad 7970s

Ax 1200 Psu


----------



## TheRacker

Winning this would make my year.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/FxBJ
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/FxBJ/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/FxBJ/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX 68.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($65.66 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-M PRO Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($143.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($97.59 @ Outlet PC)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Adorama)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card ($984.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($144.98 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Asus DVDE818A7T/BLK/B/GEN CD Reader, DVD Writer ($19.98 @ Outlet PC)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K60 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($77.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $2285.11
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-23 20:51 EST-0500)


----------



## Pistolp

Here you go, hope I win

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4905649


----------



## Bond4141

couldnt figure out how to use RIgbuilder, so have PCpartpicker!

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zQuZ
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zQuZ/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zQuZ/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ NCIX)
CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($129.99 @ Canada Computers)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($98.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($149.99 @ NCIX)
Storage: OCZ Vertex 3 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($103.99 @ Computer Valley)
Storage: Crucial M4 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($379.99 @ Amazon Canada)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($159.00 @ Newegg Canada)
Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card ($468.48 @ NCIX)
Case: Antec Twelve Hundred V3 ATX Full Tower Case ($174.99 @ Canada Computers)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($229.99 @ NCIX)
Optical Drive: Lite-On iHBS212-08 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($104.99 @ Computer Valley)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($96.99 @ Computer Valley)
Total: $2507.37
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 03:51 EST-0500)


----------



## TheM3

With PCPartPicker, pretty much this. Not even expecting to win this, but I just love to make builds and dream about having them









PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.77 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Professional ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($194.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($91.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Plextor M5P Xtreme Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($424.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($424.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* BitFenix Shinobi XL (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($190.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($135.63 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2354.27
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 04:18 EST-0500)_


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Awesome contest!

I would build on my current rig with the following components

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 ($649.99)
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD ($204.99)
ASUS PB278Q ($633.99)
Corsair AX1200i ($339.99)
Caselabs Magnum STH10 ($569.95)
Custom H2O

USD $2398.91

Rigbuilder http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4905735


----------



## cooler2442

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler ($81.20 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($364.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Adorama)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($386.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($386.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ Microcenter)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($169.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2385.09


----------



## VenomousAlien

Used PCPartPicker for this, and it would be sweet, if I won this. Some might think it's a bit overkill, but that's just their opinion.








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4905786
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor $324.48
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 54.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler $19.98
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard $229.99
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory $179.99
Storage: Seagate Barracuda Green 1.5TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive $79.98
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $137.98
Graphics: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card (CrossFire) $229.98
Graphics: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card (CrossFire) $229.98
Sound Card: Asus Xonar DX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card $80.99
Case: Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX Full Tower Case $139.91


----------



## VenomousAlien

Failed while posting, so half of the list is here:
Power Supply: Enermax 600W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $183.00
Optical Drive: LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $69.98
Optical Drive: LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $69.98
Monitor: Acer B233HL Jbmdh 60Hz 23.0" Monitor $175.52
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) $178.98
Keyboard: Razer Anansi Wired Gaming Keyboard $88.24
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder Wired Laser Mouse $47.99
Total: $2466.95 (inc. shipping and mail-in rebates)


----------



## XeraZ

This is my build:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4905951

The prices in this are from PCCaseGear AU (an Australian computer store).


----------



## Shodhanth

i7-3930K
Rampage IV Formula
Corsair Dominator
SeaSonic 1000W Platinum

GTX690
Corsair Obsidian 800D
NHD-14


----------



## gutta

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4906104


----------



## oddworld

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4906182

a bit over the top in cost but i still belive in santa claus and fairytales so i hope to win it









if not i settel for just some of the components


----------



## RedSunRises

IN!!









RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4906107


----------



## Brutuz

In.

RigBuilder.

Edit: Updated it, included current hardware bought across from my current parts but made the cost $0 for all of them.


----------



## lolpierandom

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zRKG
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zRKG/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zRKG/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($73.74 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($173.33 @ Amazon)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($489.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($489.99 @ Newegg)
Sound Card: Creative Labs Z PCIe 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($244.96 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2391.95
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 09:01 EST-0500)


----------



## Rmerwede

In, and thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4873621

Components only... Trying to keep the price sane!


----------



## Athrophia

I would like simple but expensive upgrade parts on http://www.topachat.com

Processeur Intel Core i7 3970X Extreme Edition (3.5 GHz) [969.90€]
Carte mère Asus Rampage IV Extreme [378.90€]
Kit Dual Channel DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile, Noir, 2x8Go,PC3-12800,CAS 9 [94.90€]
Carte graphique Asus GeForce GTX 690, 4Go [923.90€]
SSD Samsung Série 840 Pro, 128 Go, SATA III [129.40€]
For a total of [2497.00€]
This is what I want for now, I will try to update my Rigbuilder if I change my mind.
Rigbuilder : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4906734


----------



## mwl5apv

Here is my entry!

Thank you for such a generous giveaway and a chance to win!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2nJAa


----------



## Scott1541

Here we are, but it's slightly over budget







Total cost: $7829 (Converted from £ to $ )

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4907115

*EDIT [1/04/2013]:*Updated rig to make it a bit more appropriate, and realistic







Total now is about $3640.


----------



## Fireingpower

I coulnt figure out how to use rigbuilder so i used pc part picker

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ NCIX)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master V8 69.7 CFM Rifle Bearing CPU Cooler ($48.49 @ Newegg Canada)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($129.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($178.49 @ Newegg Canada)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ NCIX)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($329.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($329.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Case:* BitFenix Shinobi XL (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($134.88 @ Canada Computers)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.44 @ DirectCanada)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($17.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Monitor:* Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($144.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Monitor:* Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($144.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Monitor:* Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($144.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Keyboard:* Das Keyboard Model S Professional Wired Standard Keyboard
*Mouse:* Gigabyte GM-M6800 Wired Optical Mouse ($19.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Total:* $2194.20
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 20:48 EST-0500)_

Link http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/zZe0


----------



## MightEMatt

Just a few upgrades to my current rig. A hair over budget but I can cover the remainder myself.

Contest Entry


----------



## raisethe3

Here's mine.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4907319

Total of $2,575.72

Thank you!!!


----------



## Chronskillz

I used pc partpicker will add rig builder in when i have time

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zTbq

Total:2402.00 before rebates


----------



## Tojara

Two links:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4906101
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zTdU


----------



## Cape Cod

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4907397
All products from Newegg!!!









Cpu $569.99
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E
MotherBoard $319.99
ASUS P9X79 PRO LGA 2011
Video Card $449.99
EVGA Superclocked Gtx 670 4gb
Memory $149.99
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (4 x 4GB) 2133
Harddrive $319.99
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB
CD/Dvd rom $19.99
ASUS 24X DVD Burner
Heatsink/Cooling $109.99
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
Power Supply $159.99
CORSAIR HX Series HX850
Case $149.99
COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper
OS $99.99
Windows 7 Home 64 Bit

Total: $2,349

Thx


----------



## D-Dave

Here is what I would build if I won: Someday Build

Here is a plain text overview of what I have currently:

_PCPartPicker part list:
Price breakdown by merchant:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus P9X79-E WS SSI CEB LGA2011 Motherboard ($459.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Sandisk Extreme 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($164.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($136.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($136.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($136.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($654.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($166.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $2497.90
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_

There are slight differences in pricing and seller, however, it's within $100 of the total price listed above. One more thing, I want to give a big shout out to OCN for all these great opportunities to win computer components and other things







. I would love to be able to give my parents my old rig so that they could have their own home server for their own things (photo editing, data storage, virtualization, etc.).


----------



## dominique120

Here we go, just edited, although I feel like if it where a waste of time since I know I will not win.
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($184.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Patriot Intel Extreme Master, Limited Ed 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($249.99 @ Best Buy)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($162.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($98.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($155.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($499.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($499.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Cooler Master CM 690 II (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $2382.87
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-31 19:07 EDT-0400)_

And my rig builder link is:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5352957

Thank you whoever pays for this


----------



## MerkageTurk

I want any x79 board along with 3820 or 3930k and gtx 680 as i still havr gtx 260 ehich is laggy at 1080p. Please ocn atleast give me a gpu better than gtx 260


----------



## JustAnotherWave

Well, this to me is just about right...

Intel Core i7 3770K Unlocked Quad Core Hyperthreading Processor LGA1155 3.5GHZ Ivy Bridge 8MB Retail - $319.99

ASUS Maximus V Formula ATX LGA1155 Z77 DDR3 CrossFireX SLI 3PCI-E16 SATA3 DP HDMI USB3.0 Motherboard - $279.99

Corsair Vengeance Black CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB 2X8GB DDR3-1600 CL10 1.5V Dual Channe - $86.99

LG BH14NS40 14X Blu Ray Rewriter Bdrw SATA Black 3D Playback M-DISC Support - $99.98

Noctua NH-D14 LGA1155/1156/1366/AM3 I7/I5/PHENOM Heatpipe Cooler w/ NF-P14 140mm & NF-P12 120mm Fan - $89.99

ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II 1019MHZ 2GB 6008MHZ GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Video Card - $569.99

Corsair AX760 760W ATX 12V V2.31 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power Supply Active PFC 120mm Fan - $169.99

Fractal Design Define R4 ATX Tower Case Black Pearl 2X5.25 8X3.5INT No PSU Front 2XUSB3.0 Audio - $94.99

2 x Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120MM Ultra Quiet Cooling Fan 600-1200RPM 49.2-100.6M3/H 6.2-18.1DBA Molex - $39.98

Intel 520 Series 240GB 2.5in SSD MLC 25nm SATA3 Solid State Disk Flash Drive OEM - $224.99

Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB SATA3 3.5in 64MB Cache Intellipower Internal Hard Disk Drive - $137.99

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64BIT SP1 DVD OEM - $89.99

ASUS Xonar Essence ST 7.1 Channel PCI Sound Card 24BIT Headphone AMP 124DB SNR - $219.99

TOTAL $2,424.85

Some of these prices are sale prices so lets do this quick before the prices go up!


----------



## tice03

I'll take this one please. Thanks

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K

$329.99 $329.99

ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

$19.99 $19.99

COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel body, Front Mesh, Plastic bezel ATX Desktop Computer Case

$99.99 $99.99

Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler

$90.99 -$10.00 Instant $80.99

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

$269.99 -$20.00 Instant $249.99

Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

$149.99 -$45.00 Instant $209.98

SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC256B/WW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

$214.99 -$10.00 Instant $204.99

CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10R

$89.99 $89.99

ASUS P9X79 PRO LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS

$319.99 $319.99

SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351VXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351VXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX
$459.99 -$20.00 Instant $879.98
Subtotal: $2,485.88


----------



## Millillion

Just updated my post (#808) with this:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zUzU

(I already have a case waiting for a new rig)


----------



## l3eans

Intel Core i7-4770K - 339.99
EVGA 03G-P4-2884-KR GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked 3GB - 739.99
Samsung 840 Pro series 256gb - 214.99
Samsung 840 Pro series 256gb - 214.99
CORSAIR AX series AX860 - 189.99
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB 2666 - 299.99
ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87 - 309.99
Corsair Obsidian 750D - 159.99

Total - $2,464.92


----------



## OCChief

Processor: Intel Core i7-3970X
Graphics card: GeForce GTX 680
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Memory : G.SKILL TridentX 2400MHz 8GB DDR3 Dual Channel Memory Kit
SSD : OCZ Vertex 256GB
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1.5TB
Keyboard : Razer Lycosa
Mouse : Razer Deathadder
Sound card : ASUS Xonar Essence STX
Optical Drive : Lite-On iHBS212
Processor Fan :
PSU : Corsair CMPSU-950TX 950-Watt TX Series 80
Headset : Astro A40
Monitor : ASUS MX239H
Case : NZXT Crafted Series ATX Full Tower Steel Chassis - Phantom White


----------



## kyfire

Got my dream rig in my Sig. Would be a heck of a prize.


----------



## Pestycide

This is my dream build!!! DDD Hope you guys choose me!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.77 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme6 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($151.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($83.72 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Plextor M5S Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($119.57 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($297.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($297.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($149.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Antec High Current Gamer 750W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Das Keyboard Model S Professional Wired Standard Keyboard ($127.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Logitech G700 Wireless Laser Mouse ($69.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Creative Aurana Live! Headphones
*Other:* AntLion ModMic
*Total:* $2387.72
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 19:12 EST-0500)_


----------



## gingersshadow

here is an entry thanks for the chance

Cpu; i7 3770k
Motherboard; Gigabyte GA-Z77x-UP5 TH
Cooler; hs100i
Ram; Corsair dominator platinums (16g)
Case; nzxt phantom
SSD; Samaung 840 Pro
Power; Corair AX 1200i
GPU; 2x Msi 7970 lightning
hard drive seagete barracuda 3tb 7200
blue ray player


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Thank you Admin :3
Also, the winners get to build it right? I love building!
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Amazon Canada)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($107.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme6 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($174.00 @ Canada Computers)
*Memory:* Patriot G2 Series Division 4 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($135.50 @ Vuugo)
*Storage:* Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($192.10 @ DirectCanada)
*Storage:* Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($192.10 @ DirectCanada)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($499.99 @ NCIX)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($186.39 @ DirectCanada)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($189.99 @ NCIX)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($217.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($29.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($29.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($29.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($15.23 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($15.23 @ DirectCanada)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Total:* $2436.46
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-07 16:46 EST-0500)_


----------



## Andq1

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A5CE

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($239.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($173.33 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($424.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($424.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 600T White Graphite ATX Mid Tower Case ($148.15 @ Mac Connection)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($214.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($93.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2320.36
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 16:01 EST-0500)_


----------



## Skoobs

intel core i7-4770K Processor - $350
Asus Maximus VI Gene mATX Motherboard - $210
GTX 780 Graphics Card - $650
Seasonic x-850 - $200
1150 waterblock - $100
Silverstone TJ08B-E - $100
Aquacomputer Kryographics for GTX TITAN/GTX780 - $135
Two 4gb sticks of memory - $50 - $75
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 - $85
XSPC Dual Bay Res with D5 Pump - $150
SSD (512 GB) - $350 (samsung 840 non-pro)


----------



## zelyx

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5329301

updated


----------



## angel88888

This is what I would build:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zWt3

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme6 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($151.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($157.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($118.10 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($479.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($479.99 @ Newegg)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($221.97 @ Compuvest)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($244.96 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($144.49 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2384.45
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 17:35 EST-0500)_

What is 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## mega_option101

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zWLk
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zWLk/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zWLk/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ NCIX)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2 54.4 CFM CPU Cooler ($64.88 @ Canada Computers)
Motherboard: Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($134.88 @ Canada Computers)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($179.99 @ Canada Computers)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($149.99 @ NCIX)
Storage: Crucial M4 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($379.99 @ Amazon Canada)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($529.99 @ Canada Computers)
Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($149.99 @ NCIX)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 1050W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.88 @ Canada Computers)
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-B123L/RSBP Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($89.99 @ Memory Express)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit) ($149.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Total: $2309.56
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 17:36 EST-0500)


----------



## CodofMC

My dream build minus a mouse and optical drive since I've already got those.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-M Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($116.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($68.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Plextor M5S Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($169.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Western Digital WD Green 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($94.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card ($419.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.09 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Hive 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($572.37 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK Wired Gaming Keyboard ($92.22 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2130.56
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-08 02:23 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Zeek

So in for this!

Rigbuilder link

pcpartpicker link


----------



## Mr Wolley

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($349.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($98.00 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* OCZ Vector Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($238.90 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($479.23 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Silverstone RV03B-W ATX Full Tower Case ($133.20 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($143.99 @ Best Buy)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VS238H-P 23.0" Monitor ($149.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Ducky Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($146.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* Logitech G600 MMO Gaming Mouse Wired Laser Mouse ($67.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2467.22
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 18:34 EST-0500)_

should do nicely


----------



## BlackJack10

Rigbuilder won't work for some reason, it's giving me a "floating point error" on one of the numbers.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zWP5

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zWP5
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zWP5/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zWP5/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 612 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($45.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($174.99 @ Best Buy)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($204.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB Video Card ($579.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Azza Genesis 9000 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Antec High Current Gamer 900W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($141.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Monitor: Acer G246HLAbd 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($167.32 @ eCost)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($178.98 @ Outlet PC)
Keyboard: AZIO Levetron Mech5 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($89.99 @ Amazon)
Mouse: Cooler Master CM Storm Sentinel Advance II Wired Laser Mouse ($44.24 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2428.41
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 18:52 EST-0500)


----------



## IXcrispyXI

well i have some parts already just need few things to add onto the pc that im making (prices are in aud)

case: 800D http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_961&products_id=12727
$329
psu: seasonic xp-1000 plat http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=18858
$295
gpu: x2 msi gtx670's http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1387&products_id=20776

total= $1562


----------



## rsm86

My entry! Thanks for the opportunity despite being mostly a lurker

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4907601

(Name inspired on Yamakasi Catleap monitors, heh)


----------



## EkseF

Hmm, don't need a entire rig. Wouldn't mind some upgrades.

MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula 990FX - 209€
CPU COOLING: Corsair Hydro H100i - 125€
GPU:MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2xDVI/HDMI/DP, PCI-E 3.0 - 509
MEM: G.Skill 16GB (4x4GB) Ares DDR3-1600, 8-8-8, 1.5V - 111€
SSD: OCZ 256GB Agility 4 Series SSD, 420/410, MLC, 2.5", SATA III x 2 - 366€

Total 1320€ = 1776,85 US Dollars


----------



## iLLicit1

Thank you for the opportunity!

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($157.99 @ Adorama)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($237.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Asus Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card ($499.99 @ Amazon)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($185.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.98 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($15.98 @ Outlet PC)

Total: $2312.85


----------



## bom

Dream Rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4909123


----------



## UNOE

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zYG1

CPU - Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core
CPU Cooler - Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid
Motherboard - Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011
Memory - 2x Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
Storage - Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM, Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SSD, Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" SSD
Video Card - EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB
Case - Silverstone FT03B MicroATX Mini Tower
Power Supply - SeaSonic 850W ATX12V / EPS12V
Operating System - Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit)
Keyboard - Corsair Vengeance K60
Mouse - Logitech G500 Wired Laser

Base Total: $2533.39
Combo Discounts: -$18.00
Mail-in Rebates: -$50.00
Shipping: $15.97
Total: $2481.36

I realized I had to edit this to squeeze in a 1440P monitor. I added the Monoprice monitor









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A1oX

CPU - Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core
CPU Cooler - Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid
Motherboard - Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011
Memory - (2X) Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
Storage - Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" SSD, Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SSD, Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM
Video Card - EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB
Case - Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower
Power Supply - Corsair AX760i 760W ATX12V / EPS12V
Keyboard - Cherry Classic G83-6105 Keyboard
Mouse - Logitech G400 Wired Optical
Monitor - 27" IPS LED CrystalPro Monitor WQHD 2560x1440 (MonoPrice)

Base Total: $2503.33
Combo Discounts: -$18.00
Mail-in Rebates: -$10.00
Shipping: $18.85
Total: $2494.18

Edit : by the way I really like this site for building rigs and comparing pricing, I never knew about it before.


----------



## lieutenant54321

Heeere we go.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.77 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($399.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($166.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($157.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($378.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar DX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($80.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Phantom 820 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($249.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($178.49 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($181.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $2196.14
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 15:37 EST-0500)_

RigBuilder list: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4909554

Again, sorry for the previous 2 posts on other account, forgot I had this account then derped again. Please forgive me









Also edited just a slight bit. Phantom 820 instead of original <3


----------



## manlychild

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/A0rV
sorry I find it much easier to use!


----------



## brucethemoose

Dream PC:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A0Ev


----------



## mwb1234

My dream PC from heaven. If I win this, I would be the most happy person on earth:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A0CK

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.77 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Microcenter)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($174.99 @ Best Buy)
Storage: Corsair Force Series 3 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($124.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($309.98 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($309.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($299.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Rosewill Lightning 1000W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($144.49 @ Amazon)
Monitor: Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
Monitor: Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
Monitor: Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2367.96


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwb1234*
> 
> My dream PC from heaven. If I win this, I would be the most happy person on earth:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A0CK
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.77 @ Amazon)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Microcenter)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($174.99 @ Best Buy)
> Storage: Corsair Force Series 3 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($124.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Amazon)
> Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($309.98 @ Newegg)
> Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($309.98 @ Newegg)
> Case: Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($299.99 @ Newegg)
> Power Supply: Rosewill Lightning 1000W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($144.49 @ Amazon)
> Monitor: Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
> Monitor: Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
> Monitor: Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
> Total: $2367.96


I think a lot of people here on OCN would be irritated if you won seeing as you just joined 20 minutes ago for the sole purpose of this giveaway. I could be wrong though.


----------



## STRYK

Dream PC:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4909758


----------



## ethanlovespi

What I'd use for a photo editing and gaming setup: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4909797

CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K
RAM - CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3 2133
Cooling - CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH
SSD - SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB
PSU - SeaSonic SS-660XP 660W 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified
Graphics - EVGA 02G-P4-2683-KR GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked
Hard Drive - Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB
Case -Corsair Obsidian Series 650D

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,199.91 (USD)


----------



## JoeTesla

Caselabs SM8 + Window - 419.00 http://www.caselabs-store.com/merlin-sm8/
Intel i7 3930k - 569.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492
(A second) G.Skill TridentX 8GB kit, gotta have quad channel with the x79.. - 69.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587
AsRock X79 Extreme9 - 345.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157285
(A second) GTX 670 to complete my SLI dream.. - 359.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500242

1761.00 to complete my HW dreams.

Now for cooling :

1 480mm Alphacool UT60 - 119.99 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32768
A second 35x pump - 84.99 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33411
Housing for the 2 pumps - 56.95 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33411
A waterblock for the GTX 670 - 99.99 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34729
11 PWM Noiseblocker NB-Eloops (for a total of 14) push-pull on the 2 rads - 296.45 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35711
A fan controller. 16.95 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=30057

----
2436.42

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## danielhep

My build:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme6 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($151.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($83.72 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($479.99 @ Newegg)
*Sound Card:* Creative Labs Z PCIe 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case:* NZXT Phantom 820 (Grey) ATX Full Tower Case ($239.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Kingwin Lazer Platinum 750W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($15.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($172.60 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Other:* Creative Aurana Live! Headphones
*Other:* AntLion ModMic
*Total:* $2419.38
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-27 23:29 EST-0500)_
Good luck to all.


----------



## robcoo37

Count me in please

rig builder

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4909740


----------



## chmodlabs

meh what the heck. I'll give this a shot.

*CPU* - Intel Core i7-2600k

*Cooler* - Corsair Hydro Series H80i

*Motherboard* - Asus P8Z68 V-Pro

*Ram* - Corsair Vengeance 3x 4gb (12gb total bc 1 dimm failed)

*GPU* - EVGA GTX 670 w/ GT 620 for dedicated PhysX

*Storage* - Intel 330 Series 180Gb SSD with Seagate Baracuda 2TB 7200rpm

*PSU* - Raidmax 850w (yes I know it's not made by Corsair)

*Case* - Antec P280

Cheers!

- chmodlabs


----------



## CloudX

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4910001

Pretty Awesome chance!


----------



## Weymo

Cool contest--cool forum (love the rigbuilder). My "candidate" is in my sig, code named "Desired"


----------



## ibleedspeed

Personally I joined to learn.. and that I have done quite a lot of... I joined right away when i found the site so I really did not have a clue as to the wealth of information,incredibly helpful members,interesting discussions,hardware news, and list just goes on... this is hands down the best site on the web for this sort of thing...i was already completely stoked about the site before i discovered the contest a week after it started.... the giveaways are just a bonus in comparison to the stuff you can learn here along with the community spirit... I was used to so much trash talk on most forums that it really surprised me how little people fight on here.. i have not seen a single member call someone a B!$h yet....lol...







even if you guys that joined for the contest dont qualify you should still stick around.. and you can snag some great deals in the member classifieds.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Ah hell I'll give this a go. Since I already have some parts I'll just bold the ones I want if I do win (fat chance).

Anyway.

*i7 4930K*
MSI Big Bang XPower II
*Crucial Ballistix Tactical 64GB (8x 8GB) DDR3-1600 CL8*
*3x EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified Hydro Copper*
Corsair AX1200i
Creative Sound Blaster ZxR
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
CaseLabs T10 + *pedestal + cooling stuff to fill pedestal + more quick disconnects*
My existing watercooling stuff + HDD setup + all the other random stuff


----------



## Rainbow Dash

Hmm, if I somehow gain eligibility later in the contest, I'll just post now.
PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A2Uz
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A2Uz/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A2Uz/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Best Buy)
Motherboard: Asus P9X79 LE ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($233.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($94.98 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($424.98 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($424.98 @ Newegg)
Case: BitFenix Shinobi Window (White) ATX Mid Tower Case ($79.98 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair Enthusiast 850W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($118.99 @ Amazon)
Optical Drive: Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($15.98 @ Outlet PC)
Monitor: Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($149.00 @ NCIX US)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Full (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm Trigger Wired Gaming Keyboard ($100.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Mouse: Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse ($53.57 @ Amazon)
Total: $2397.37
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 02:47 EST-0500)


----------



## Clam Slammer

Roast Beef
Bacon
Swiss
Chipotle Mayo
Raw Spinach
Wedge

3770K
Asus Z77 Sabertooth
*2 x 7970s w/ EK blocks.
1x 360mm and 1x 240mm rads w/ x7 Corsair SP120s
Dual D5 XSPC res/pump
2x 512 SSDs
2x 3TB HDDS
Overlord 27" 1440p OC*
Corsair Vengance C70
Antec 900W PSU
8GB Gskill DDR3

Bolds are wants.


----------



## Noskcaj

CPU: intel i5-3770k
MOBO: asus maximus V gene
RAM: Team group xtream 16gb
GPU: 2x amd hd 7970
PSU: silverstone strider 1000w
case: silverstone sg09
nzxt vulcan x40


----------



## fakeblood

entry!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4910493


----------



## stubass

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($415.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($309.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($369.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($268.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($268.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($224.36 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($64.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $2503.25
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-22 15:52 EDT-0400)_

Case: Dwood The TripT 'Roids Bench w/ handles $120
http://www.overclock.net/t/1293430/tript-custom-test-benches-officially-for-sale
Quote:


> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If you region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


i think my region has no problems with contests like this but incase:
15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## driftingforlife

Mine http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4910558


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A3fa

if I won this I would probably die of a heart attack. My dream PC.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A3fa
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A3fa/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A3fa/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.77 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($151.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($44.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($309.98 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($309.98 @ Newegg)
Sound Card: Creative Labs Audigy SE 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card ($28.36 @ Amazon)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($167.52 @ SuperBiiz)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($15.98 @ Outlet PC)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Total: $2124.48
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 04:14 EST-0500)


----------



## Epsi

This is what i would choose.


*Case*: Corsair Obsidian Series 650D
*PSU*: Corsair AX860i
*Optical*: Samsung SH-224BB
*HDD*: WD Caviar Black WD2002FAEX
*SSD*: Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256
*GPU*: 2x ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
*Mem*: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB 2400MHz
*MB*: ASUS Maximus V Extreme
*CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K / 3.5 GHz
*Cooler*: Corsair H100i
Total price in euro's around €2500.


----------



## Delons

This would be mine. Thanks for this awesome giveaway!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-V LE ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($94.65 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($173.33 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB Video Card ($579.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 1050W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($199.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On IHAS324-98 DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($180.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($180.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($180.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $2400.86
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 05:48 EST-0500)_


----------



## ocfanboy

Sorry but the link doesnt seem to work :thumbdown:


----------



## Zakristone

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A3WY

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Best Buy)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-V PRO ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($199.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($94.65 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($521.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($559.99 @ Newegg)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar D1 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($89.74 @ Mwave)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($244.96 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($135.99 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($15.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Acer G235HAbd 23.0" Monitor ($138.24 @ TigerDirect)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Thermaltake eSPORTS Meka G1 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($97.28 @ TigerDirect)
*Mouse:* Razer DeathAdder Wired Optical Mouse ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2448.75
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 07:16 EST-0500)_

Good luck everybody.


----------



## BinaryDemon

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904676/version/4904678


----------



## CTRLurself

TJ08B-E: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163182
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131806
i7-3770k: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
GTX680 (for gaming): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121705
GTX560 (for the TC): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121446
760W Corsair PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139042
16GB 2400MHz RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589
1TB Raptop (OS drive): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243
2x 3TB WD (data drives): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236344
Corsair H80: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181016
Total: ~$2400


----------



## Shift.

This is a Thanks for the opportunity!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4911680










And here's PCPartPicker:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($239.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($87.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($87.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($226.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($226.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($369.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Titanium Grey) ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($164.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Asus VS247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($164.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Asus VS247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($164.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire Pro Wired Gaming Keyboard ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Logitech G400 Wired Optical Mouse ($34.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2609.80
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-29 18:38 EST-0500)_
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mhyles

Sorry for not using rigbuilder, I just find PCPP far simpler. Best of luck everyone!









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A5CE

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($173.33 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($424.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (CrossFire) ($424.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 600T White Graphite ATX Mid Tower Case ($148.15 @ Mac Connection)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($214.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($93.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2310.36
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 12:04 EST-0500)_

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## jesusboots

e5-2630 x2 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117268
cooler x2 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114122
Kingston 16GB (4 x 4GB) x2 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239242
SUPERMICRO MBD-X9DRI-F-O - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813182349
Thermaltake SP-1200M - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153162
SPARKLE GeForce 210 512MB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187194
NZXT SWITCH 810 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146089

Single purpose machine.

edit: rig builder
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4911898


----------



## VinhDiezel

Here is my list for dream Ultimate PC









COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition RC-942-KKN3 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119239
Western Digital Red WD20EFRX 2TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236343
2x MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127685
PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk II 950W High Performance 80PLUS Silver SLI CrossFire ready Power Supply http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703028
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233353
ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131854
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
ASUS Black 12X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 12X DVD-RAM 8X BD-ROM http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135252
OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB SATA III http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227792

All from newegg shopping cart









Cost before shipping: $2,479.89
Cost after shipping: $2,500.69


----------



## agussio

A dream is just a place to start... but this one is mine

i7 3930K

Corsair Dominator Platnium 16 GB

Gigabyte X79 UD7

Cooler Master Haf-XB

Swiftech Apogee Drive II

XSPC RX Radiators

2x Gigabyte HD 7970

2x OCZ Vertex 4 512GB Raid

Samsung Blueray

3x Dell 24'" U2412M Eyefinity

Corsair AX860

Sound Blaster x-fi Platinum

Windows 7 Pro

Cooler Master Haf-XB


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

In!

RigBuilder


----------



## Clix

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4912135

$2492.91

Booya!


----------



## noah9988

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A7xB

I'm new to this forum but not to computers, so here is mine!

Thank you


----------



## PizzaMan

My ultimate rig would be some toys for benchmarking:

3770K $330
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME $370
AVEXIR Core Series 16GB Kit 2800Mhz (4 x 4GB) $460
MSI R7970 Lightning $490
MSI N680GTX Lightning $500
SAMSUNG 840 Pro SSD $250

$2400

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4912468


----------



## silvergoat

My "dream" rig is more like what I could/would conceivably purchase for my next build.......kicked up a notch.

Video Card 1: *GeForce GTX 780*

Video Card 2: *GeForce GTX 780*

Motherboard: *AsRock X79 Extreme 9*

CPU: *Intel i7-3930K*

O/S: *Windows 7 Professional Retail*

CPU Heatsink: *Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-e Extreme*

Memory: *Crucial Ballistix Sport (4x8GB)*

Power Supply: *Seasonic SSR-450RM*

Boot Drive: *Samsung 840 Pro 256GB*

Keyboard: *Rosewill Cherry MX Brown*

Case: *Silverstone Fortress FT-02B*

I'm pretty sure that would exceed the $2,500 budget, but that's why I cleverly listed the items by order of importance.

Edit: Added Rigbuilder link

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4913407


----------



## CS14

Count me in!









PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($217.54 @ Mwave)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($226.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card ($427.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Tachyon 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($208.05 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS278Q-P 27.0" Monitor ($295.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Full (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2401.48
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 15:46 EST-0500)_

The monitor isn't absolutely necessary but figured I'd throw it in there.

(Yes, I did choose Windows 8 as my OS







)


----------



## d3vour3r

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3970X

*Graphics*
ASUS GeForce GTX 690 4GB x2

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 840 Series 500GB SSD x2

*Case*
NZXT Phantom 820 Case Matte Black

*Motherboard*
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard

*RAM*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (8x4GB) DDR3

*Monitor*
ASUS PB278Q 27in PLS LED

*Power*
Corsair1200i

*COST*
$7,331









d3vour3r's ultimate rig


----------



## Horique

I like this contest alot !









This is my dream rig :
CPU : 3770K $317.25

Cooling : Corsair H100i $109.99

Graphics : MSI N680GTX Lightning x2 $479.99 + $479.99

Hard Drive : WD Caviar Black 2Tb $157.99
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB $226.99

Case hantom 820 Black $249.99

Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H $180.98

RAM : Corsair CMD16GX3M2A1866C9 $166.99

PSU : Corsair HX850 $159.99

Monitor : Asus PA246Q $449.99 ( but only one gpu )

Total : 2,5k dollars


----------



## appleg33k85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syryll*
> 
> If I were to win this, I'd drop the mouse from my build and get you yours as well


But seriously









Processor: Intel 3930k
Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme4-M
Memory: (2x) Samsung DDR3 1600 8GB
GPU: (2x) MSI N670 PE
Case: Fractal Design Define Mini mATX
PSU: EVGA SuperNova 750W
SSD: (2x) Samsung 840Pro 256GB
Cooler: Corsair H80i
Optical: Lite-on Blu-Ray burner
O/s: Windows 8 Pro


----------



## ahriman

Here is my Rigbuilder-built wet dream: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4912630, hopefully the link works correctly. Built with current prices from TigerDirect, FrozenCPU, Sidewinder and Directron.

Subtotal 4,791.79

I already own the 7970s, the 840, Windows 7 and the Essence, so subtract 1621.35 and that leaves a grand total of ...

$3170.44

Bit over budget, but hey, Ultimate Rig right? And I have not even factored in the fittings, tubing, fans etc. etc....
.


----------



## LightMassKiller

I posted in here before, but I didn't leave much description.
Here's a link to what I'd like. c:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/18T7ZBMTCEU88/ref=topnav_lists_2


----------



## rathspawn

You guys are awesome!

>> My RibGuilder <<

Total: $2,069 (on Newegg)


----------



## ADHDadditiv

I really hope I win, then I could start doing benchmarks for my youtube channel.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/A9hr


Spoiler: Build



CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: MSI Big Bang - XPower II XL ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($299.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Mushkin Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($49.98 @ Outlet PC)
Memory: Mushkin Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($49.98 @ Outlet PC)
Memory: Mushkin Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($49.98 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 4GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($419.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA ATX Full Tower Case ($169.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Sparkle 1000W 80 PLUS Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($141.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $2641.86
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-28 17:43 EST-0500)


----------



## Dbiz76

sorry about not using RigBuilder, but if I won this I would be the happiest person on earth.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AaeC


----------



## Blaze0303

Okay, heres my super overkill rig.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4913233


----------



## MooMoo

Heres my entry:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4913776









Thanks for awesome competition and gl all!


----------



## THEGAMERDUDE

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7950 x2

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes


----------



## oldmud

Contest is an awesome Idea

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4914013

and $36 dollars to ship wooo

so 2498.60 total


----------



## Flying Toilet

Linky: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4914271/version/4914273

Opteron 6274

Opteron 6274

Opteron 6274

Opteron 6274

S8812WGM3NR

Samsung

Western Digital

Ubuntu 10.10

Antec

HAF 932

For the cause. Don't need the graphics, just need the cure.


----------



## baker18

CPU Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core $317.26
CPU Cooler Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid $109.99
Motherboard Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 $369.00
Memory G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 $299.99
Storage Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM $187.85
Sandisk Ultra Plus 256GB 2.5" SSD $219.99
Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB $519.99
Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB $519.99
Case Cooler Master HAF XM (Black) ATX Mid Tower $109.99
Power Supply SeaSonic 1250W ATX12V / EPS12V $236.82
Optical Drive Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer $55.98
Keyboard Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid $78.00
Mouse Corsair Vengeance M60 Wired Laser $55.97

Total: $3080.82


----------



## EdenSB

OC Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4914634

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 45.0 CFM Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 OC Formula EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($229.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* A-Data S511 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($107.28 @ TigerDirect)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card ($1017.48 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* BitFenix Colossus Venom Window (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($149.98 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Antec EarthWatts Green 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($79.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DVDE818A7T/BLK/B/GEN CD Reader, DVD Writer ($25.96 @ Compuvest)
*Total:* $2200.63
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-29 03:51 EST-0500)_

Cost is less than $2,500 on purpose. Left a barrier as shipping all that stuff out of the US would be expensive.

Monitor/OS/keyboard/mouse I already have. I could really do with a new keyboard, but I wanted to keep it under $2,500 by quite a bit.

Cost if I buy all that stuff or nearest equivalent here in South Korea: Unknown, but the CPU alone was about $900, GPU about $1,500, Motherboard I couldn't find at all.

I could do without the SSD and buy one when they get cheaper. If I removed that, I'd probably put a nice keyboard and mouse in, as well as a sound card.

The purpose of this rig would be gaming and media, as well as a general use computer. Windows 7 used because of Windows 8 apparently having incompatibility with some games still (moreso than 7) and that I have a license already - though the whole quick-boot-time I've heard about is tempting.


----------



## evilferret

Thanks for the contest!

Went a little over but hey it was fun dreaming! Wasn't planning to upgrade anytime soon so had fun looking at current prices.

Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Crucial Ballistix 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card
Fractal Design Arc Midi Tower ATX Mid Tower Case
SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer
DoubleSight DS-275W 27.0" Monitor
Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit)

Shows Total: $2977.84 but I'm sure with a bit of shopping it could be cheaper.

Link to rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4914792

Good luck everybody!

Edit: I know it's only a contest and chances are low to win but I can't decide on between the 690 or 7990. Wish I had this problem in real life.


----------



## SI51

Here's mine and thanks for the opportunity









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4915179


----------



## TheDon83

Really nice giveaway.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4915251
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HEU0

Updated rig.


----------



## sidewu

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ah5i
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ah5i/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ah5i/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($91.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($133.79 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card ($984.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case ($144.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($169.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2415.72
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-29 10:52 EST-0500)


----------



## filtrhy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4913896

Gl guys.


----------



## eno439

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K - 330
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 EATX- $270
PSU: Corsair AX1200- $270
Ram: Mushkin Blackline Enhanced 16GB-Ridgeback- $100
Video Card: 2x EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2682-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB 479 x 2 = 958
Storage: SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC256B/WW 2.5" 256GB - 204
CPU cooler - CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler - 110
all prices newegg
total cost: $2242

edit: took out case and sound card.


----------



## Atomfix

Can't believe I missed this! But here we go anyways! I hope to use these to improve my current components

Dream Rig "From Rig builder"


Spoiler: Parts lists, not a lot!



*NZXT Switch 810 Gunmetal Special Edition ,

AMD FX 8350 Black Edition,

2TB WD Red WD20EFRX

128GB OCZ Vertex 4

1200W Corsair Professional Series AX1200i Digital,

ASUS GTX Titan 6GB

£1645.81 Includes VAT and delivery / $2471.51
((1 British Pound Sterling equals 1.50 US Dollar)) ""Calculated through Google""*



All from Scan Computers, seems to be the cheapest in the UK









Thanks Admin btw!! Good luck everyone!!

155


----------



## debuchan

My ulti rig

Thanks for this opportunity:thumb:!


----------



## Dbiz76

sorry about not using RigBuilder, but if I won this I would be the happiest person on earth. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AaeC
also my post was deleted earlier I'm kind of curious to know why it happened?


----------



## DrGroove

I would reuse some parts I already have. Pricing mostly off newegg.

*CPU* - Intel Core i7-4930K $580
*RAM* - Samsung 30nm 16gigs (already have)
*Mobo* - Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 $200
*SSD* - Samsung 840 pro 256 (already have)
*SSD2* - Samsung 840 pro 256 $210
*HDD* - HGST Desktar Coolspin 4TB $150
*GPU* - 2x Gigabyte R9 290 $850
*PSU* - Corsair RM1000 $200
*Cooler* - Cooler Master Glacer 240L $130
- 2x Noctua fans $42
*Case* - Corsair Obsidian Series 550D $130

*$2492*

edit: updated


----------



## MisterAutomatic

In. I would love to get the best studio rig I could imagine.

Here is my rig made in Rig Builder

Good luck to all!


----------



## Diajq2446?

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AjJ4

Though the ram i wanted to pick, but wasn't there were actually *Red* Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 4x4 sticks a whole of 16gigs.

Damn, whoever wins their beast.

Also, it rounded up to $2460, but would probably be alot more where i live.


----------



## bulmung

RigBuilder

$2,694.25 after tax and shipping, I would gladly pay the difference lol!


----------



## Draven

@Admin the rules in the OP are much more clear and better.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Rules updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any questions


Thanks for the clarification. I look at this as an opportunity to invite friends and motivate them to join and contribute. The more the merrier!


----------



## shark77

My dream *.*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4477617


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shark77*
> 
> My dream *.*
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4477617


You need to have 25 helpfull posts by February...


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> You need to have 25 helpfull posts by February...


If im not mistaken that only applies to member who signed up after.

*First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)*


----------



## PedroC1999

I think it also applies to before, but he may as well give it a shot!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> If im not mistaken that only applies to member who signed up after.
> 
> *First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)*


Indeed. I am not changing the rules for the first month. I just added on eleven extra months that have a different set of rules to help make it fairer for everyone.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok thanx Admin, could you check the PM i just sent?


----------



## zerocool135

i read the new rules but i wanted to get something clarified, do we have to repost our rig entry every month or does the one entry count for the entire contest of 12 months, thanks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool135*
> 
> i read the new rules but i wanted to get something clarified, do we have to repost our rig entry every month or does the one entry count for the entire contest of 12 months, thanks


Don't need to repost, it says so in the OP


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Ok thanx Admin, could you check the PM i just sent?


Responded 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool135*
> 
> i read the new rules but i wanted to get something clarified, do we have to repost our rig entry every month or does the one entry count for the entire contest of 12 months, thanks


One post works for all months


----------



## Tartaros

I just want to thank the admins and everyone that works on Overclock.net, So generous, And i don't know how to use the rig builder sorry, hope that will not burn my chance, I live in Sweden so you guys know that, Thanks

CPU: I7 3770k
320 , Dollar
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=70540&vpn=BX80637I73770K&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1270

Gpu: Nvidia gtx 680 4gb 2x EVGA Reference
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=73118&vpn=04G%2DP4%2D2686%2DKR&manufacture=eVGA
take the cheapest one with reference design








1200 usd for both
Mobo: Asus sabertooth z77
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=69881
250 USD

Ram: Corsair dominator 16gb the blue ones
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=66912&vpn=CMP16GX3M4X1600C7&manufacture=Corsair
195 USD

Case:xilence interceptor pro
Don't know the price

SSD: Samsung ssd 250gb
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=77211
189 dollars

PSU: Silverstone Strider 1000w
210 USD
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=68726

320+1200+250+195+189+210=Around 2,3-2,4 Without case counted

If they arent enough for money take away the case, Thank you

This items above should be awesome for my modding/computer career, As im only 14 now but you maybe think i can't do anything, i'll say, Just watch me,I've Loved to play around with computers since i was nine, but I've never got the chance to build a extreme computer, So if i would win im going to Make a extreme build log









And of course who the hell that ever wins, Congratulations

PSSSST, If i win this is going to get an extreme watercooling setup, Just watch and see


----------



## KyadCK

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4916308

In for this one. I've got ideas for what to do with it...


----------



## lordhinton

so the winner is drawn on the 31st right?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> so the winner is drawn on the 31st right?


Feb 1


----------



## Crooksy

Delete


----------



## Syryll

This is quite off-topic, but I was sort of curious....

Where are your rigs Admin?


----------



## VoodooActual

My dream rig

All the best to everyone who enters! If I win, it'll be going straight to my dad who still tries to play games on a Pentium 4 & an 8400GS. Also, buildlog.


----------



## x8x

Woot!

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
7950 x2

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
ASrock OC Formula

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 4x4GB

Hard Drive
Samsung 830 or 840. 256GB+

Optical Drive
ASUS Burner

Case
COOLER MASTER 932


----------



## NewHighScore

Good Luck everyone! Cross your fingers.


----------



## Pr0pheT

I never win these things, but what the hay!

*Case:* HAF 932
*Optical Drive:* ASUS Black 12X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 12X DVD-RAM 8X BD-ROM 8MB Cache SATA Blu-ray Burner
*CPU:* i7-3930k Sandy Bridge-E
*GPU:* Gigabyte 7970 3GB 384 bit
*Motherboard:* ASUS Sabertooth X79
*PSU:* CORSAIR HX Series 750 Watt
*Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1866
*SSD*:OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB
*HDD 1:* Seagate SV35 Series ST3000VX000 3TB
*HDD 2:* Seagate SV35 Series ST3000VX000 3TB
*Cooling:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE 140mm UFB

I think that's it.


----------



## zerocool135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool135*
> 
> i read the new rules but i wanted to get something clarified, do we have to repost our rig entry every month or does the one entry count for the entire contest of 12 months, thanks


One post works for all months









Ok, and thanks again for the awesome contest, good luck to all


----------



## ivanlabrie

Amazing giveaway!

I'm in









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4916254

$2386.-

*Nice little json utility btw...(kinda fun since I'm doing a Database course atm)

EDIT: Never noticed that question thingy...but 155 is really easy to figure out.


----------



## mchief014

The build

I had great fun "building" this rig

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## NewHighScore

Just out of curiosity I got to speaking with one of my friends. Is this contest open to residents of Quebec?


----------



## revamper

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4916501


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Just out of curiosity I got to speaking with one of my friends. Is this contest open to residents of Quebec?


Seems to be open to everyone. Admin said that, depending on location and a few other things, OCN will either provide parts, or the money for parts.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Rig on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4916467

On PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AlA4


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Question: If we come in enough under $2500, do we get the rest?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't be so cheap man! come on


----------



## dizzy4

Just updated my rigs. I replaced one GFX card with FirePro W5000. I really need professional graphics for my solidworks virtual machine...


----------



## noilly

Thanks for the contest. Going all out I guess:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4910097

$2200 total + ~$300 buffer for taxes/shipping/extras


----------



## T Yamamoto

completely revamped my rig

its now a matx build


----------



## djogoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500 worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If you region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


Just one more reason I love this forum. My week has started out tragically but with Gods help the world will continue on for me and with more days comes more opportunities to live them to the fullest. Everyone live life like there's no tomorrow and enjoy and appreciate the love ones you have cause you never know when they my be gone. Thanks for the extra chances to win our dream rigs.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Amen bro!


----------



## sheepcut

Here goes:

Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Motherboard $288.73 12

Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4Ghz Socket 1155 Box CPU $308.49 1

Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL8 2x4GB DDR3 memory stick $170.99 39

Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Windforce 3X HDMI Dual-DisplayPort 3GB Graphics card (PCI Express) $562.13 9

Corsair AX860i 860W Power supply unit $350.68 12

Samsung 840 Series MZ-7TD120 120GB Solid State Drive (SSD) $141.99 3

Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 64MB 3TB 3.5 inch S-ATA hard disk drive $186.02 2

and of course the brand new 900D from Corsair! (~$500)

Total $2,509.03


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Feb 1


Ducky keyboards being drawn on the same day?


----------



## Thi3p

Wow an amazing competition!
What is 15 x 10 + 5 = 155

my proposed rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4915876

CPU
I7 3930k

Graphics
Sapphire hd 7950 950mhz edition x2

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 ssd
capacity: 256 GBytes
Hard Drive
Crucial m4 ssd
capacity: 64 GBytes

Power
Seasonic x660 80+ GOLD

Motherboard
Asrock x79 extreme 9

RAM
Gskill ripjaw x f3 1600 c9

Optical Drive
LG blu ray combo drive

Case
Nzxt switch 810 white

Total $2526 AUD
We pay more for everything


----------



## Kilauea

Wow that is a very nice contest., enabled me to check a few things and that would be an amazing rig, finally something that would enable me to have a real monitor...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4917257


----------



## horrerblade

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ao76

CPU:
Intel Celeron G465

MOBO:
Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H

RAM:
Kingston 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

HDD:
2XWestern Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive

SSD:
2XSamsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Raid Card:
LSI MegaRAID LSI00335

PSU:
Rosewill Tachyon 550W 80 PLUS Platinum

Case:
NZXT Gamma Classic


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *horrerblade*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ao76
> 
> CPU:
> Intel Celeron G465


I think you're shortchanging yourself. Check out a Core i3 2100. Totally stomps all over that Celly with cleats.


----------



## chronicfx

Here is my submission

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4851057

Thank you for the chance of a lifetime!


----------



## Skorpian

Thanks so much to OC.net for the generosity







.
CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501 @ 329.99$

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295 @ 139.99$

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233299 @ 95.99$

GPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130794 x2 = 559.99 *2 = 1119.98$

PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034&Tpk=Corsair%201050 @ 219.99$

Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139006 @ 169.99$

SSD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233342 @ 134.99$

HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148844 @ 139.99$

Optical Drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136259 @ 17.99$

Cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032 @ 109.99$

Grand total of 2479$. I hope it's possible to ship to Egypt







.
If there are any cost problems with taxes, shipping etc that would require me to reduce the price of picked components, please notify me, admin ( considering I magically win this contest xD )
Skill test answer = 155


----------



## bootscamp

My Dream Machine

Intel Core i7 3770 3.5GHz CPU(will be overclocked of course)

ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Motherboard

EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked Signature

G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 1866

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Fractal Design Arc Mini Black High Performance Case

Logitech G710 Plus Mechanical Keyboard

Asus VE248H Black 24" LED Backlight Monitor

ASUS SATA 24X DVD Burner

AVerMedia Live Gamer HD

CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 650W

Logitech G9x Mouse

XTRAC PADS Ripper Optical Mouse pad

2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SSD

The total cost of everything listed as of January 30th is *$2,495.13.*


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootscamp*
> 
> My Dream Machine
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770 3.5GHz CPU(will be overclocked of course)
> 
> ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Motherboard
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked Signature
> 
> G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 1866
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB
> 
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
> 
> Fractal Design Arc Mini Black High Performance Case
> 
> Logitech G710 Plus Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> Asus VE248H Black 24" LED Backlight Monitor
> 
> ASUS SATA 24X DVD Burner
> 
> AVerMedia Live Gamer HD
> 
> CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 650W
> 
> Logitech G9x Mouse
> 
> XTRAC PADS Ripper Optical Mouse pad
> 
> 2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SSD
> 
> The total cost of everything listed as of January 30th is *$2,495.13.*


Gotta get the K to overclock


----------



## Flames21891

Well, guess there's no harm in entering right?

Mobo: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z series
GPU: 2 x MSI Radeon 7970 Lightning
PSU: SeaSonic X-1050
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB drive
Case: Cooler Master HAF X
CPU cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100

Total: $2729.91 USD

With this rig, I could rule the world!


----------



## starships

The suspense is killing me


----------



## ShineAnder

Hoping to get my dream's ultimate RIG !!!

Link to My RigBuilder -> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4918677

*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG*: $2,394.89 (USD)


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> The suspense is killing me


I didn't sleep last night, I'd like to think this was a contributing factor ^_^ Nothing to do with watching the last season of the Sopranos.


----------



## Geeboi

im sorry,could'nt resist......


----------



## GoldenTiger

Here goes!

Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD65, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130643 ($145)
CPU: Intel i7 3770K Ivy Bridge, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501 ($330)
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32gb (4x 8gb) DDR3 2133 1.50v, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231524 ($300)
GPU: 2x eVGA GTX 780 SC ACX 3GB video cards ($659/ea)
PSU: Corsair AX1200i 80+ Platinum 1200w Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039 ($330)
HDD: 960gb Crucial M500 SSD ($599)
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352022 ($110)
CPU cooler: Phanteks 140mm HSF ($80)

EDITED 5/30/13


----------



## SporkofdooM

OCN, I <3 you.

Rig Builder link

Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz LGA 1150 Quad-Core Desktop Processor

ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME ATX Intel Motherboard

2x EVGA GeForce GTX780 SuperClocked w/EVGA ACX Cooler 3GB GDDR5 384bit, DVI-I, DVI-D,...

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)...

OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

LG Black 12X Blu-ray Combo Drive SATA Model UH12NS29 - OEM

CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler

ASUS VG248QE 24" 144Hz 1ms (GTG) Widescreen LED Backlight LCD 3D Monitor Built-in...

CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS


----------



## Vakten

Here's my entry

Only bought a 680 last month so figured that would trim a bit of price off








With that said, I don't win things but I'm a fool to not even put my name down haha









Cheers for the epic comp guys!
Vakten


----------



## N3C14R

Heres my dream rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4918947

Total cost: $2190 USD


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If you region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


Nice touch, Admin!








But seriously, thank you for clarifying the rules, this should make for a spectacular year with OCN!
I'd say the rules are fair, and help keep the people from googling free stuff, and signing p with OCN just to make 1 post to win a rig. Now they have to be a contributing member Who knows, the community may grow nicely because of it.

Once again, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Nice touch, Admin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, thank you for clarifying the rules, this should make for a spectacular year with OCN!
> I'd say the rules are fair, and help keep the people from googling free stuff, and signing p with OCN just to make 1 post to win a rig. Now they have to be a contributing member Who knows, the community may grow nicely because of it.
> 
> Once again, good luck to everyone!


Agread! Now the suspense is killing me lol. Wish everyone good luck but not going to lie, I want to win so bad lol. This little e8400 has been a champ though.


----------



## stealthybox

my Entry: SFF Ideal

Thank you so much for the opportunity Admin!


----------



## TheMadProfessor




----------



## iamwardicus

I'll toss in yet ANOTHER rig as a dream build - however it will be a laptop this time as occasionally I'm out and about.
No rigbuilder for this one, just a screenshot.


----------



## firefox2501

here is mine

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919094

$2500.86


----------



## thelude

CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

CPU Cooler - Swiftech H220 (Release in February sometime)

Motherboard - Asus ROG Maximus V Formula/Thunder FX ATX LGA1155 Motherboard

Memory - Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory

Storage - 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Storage - Samsung 840 Pro 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card - Asus ROG Ares II HD 7990

Case - Silverstone Temjin TJ11 Case

Power Supply - Corsair AX1200i 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Monitor - Asus PB278Q 27" 16:9 2560 x 1440 WQHD LED-backlit Monitor

Keyboard - Razer Black Widow Ultimate 2013 Edition

Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 FPS Gaming Mouse / Black

Base Total: More Than I Can Afford, But $2500 Helps Big Time


----------



## icehotshot

Here's my rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919233

Intel 3930k
ASUS Sabertooth X79
EVGA GTX 780 Classified
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4X1866C9
Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2BAA 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860 860W
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced

Total: $2449.93

Although upgrading my current rig with
2 x gtx 780's
SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860
COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1
And some water cooling gear might be a good option too.


----------



## GarTheConquer

This contest is awesome!

intel 3770K - $317.26

MSI Twin Frozr GeForce GTX 680 4GB Borderlands2 coupon w/ purchase, limited offer - $530

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive WD10EZEX - $70

2 x Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - $454

SeaSonic X Series X-1250 - $237

Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 - $260

Corsair XMS3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 $ - $70

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (Learn to WC later) - $30

Cooler Master Storm Stryker - Cooler Master Storm Stryker - $150

Windows 8 Pro - $130

Realforce 87U Tenkeyless 55g (Black) - $310

Total - $2588.26


----------



## barkinos98

now i have a problem, the first page never wants to open using chrome, saying fatal error of something something. when i try a proxy tunnel, like vtunnel.com, it enters the first page. i dont know why, lol. now i believe such competitions are OK in turkey, but (and tbh i never heard of such thing) since im not sure, i'll just answer the question, its basic maths anyway.


Spoiler: Answer



155



and i've read that either the money would be sent or the parts, and if the parts are shipped, i'll keep the 3930K one for the competition. if you send the money, i would then have to buy it locally, and since nowadays $1=1.8TL, 2500x1.8 is 4500TL, and so here is my build for it:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919344

it costs like 4580TL, but its pretty decent for gaming imo. i couldn't bother to individually change every price to dollars, and since there is no option to enter prices in TL, i left it empty lol.
and yes, as all my contest rigs it has a E92 M3 as its picture too!


----------



## jwolf24601

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919332

CPU
Intel i7-4770k

RAM
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16gb (2x8gb) 997110

Hard Drive
2x Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 240gb

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H

Power Supply
Seasonic Platinum 1000

Graphics
2x EVGA GeForce GTX780


----------



## Quantum Reality

I can get the first page to load if I set my post read count to 30 posts per page. It must be the sheer volume of posts in this thread doing something to the database.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I'll toss in yet ANOTHER rig as a dream build - however it will be a laptop this time as occasionally I'm out and about.
> No rigbuilder for this one, just a screenshot.


Nice freakin' laptop!


----------



## Fulvin

Admins take on laptops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We are looking for component-based builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ideally no


You'll unfortunately have to settle with desktop.


----------



## Sasasd

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919503

Roughly 2100 euros.

Answer: 155


----------



## driftingforlife

Turns out $2500 = £1500. 3 GTX 680 Lightnings + waterblocks = £1490, Just want I want


----------



## Lazy Bear

I've already entered, but I am unsure if I have to do the maths or not.

If I do then it is 155.


----------



## ibleedspeed

I had a dream lastnight about ups showing up at my door with my dream rig in hand....it was like christmas morning when i got my first bicycle back in the 80,s







it seemed like endless boxes kept rolling off the truck onto my hands....lol...seriously though even if 95% of us are going to lose this has been fun and awesome no matter what...we all need to dream a little now and then.


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> I had a dream lastnight about ups showing up at my door with my dream rig in hand....it was like christmas morning when i got my first bicycle back in the 80,s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seemed like endless boxes kept rolling off the truck onto my hands....lol...seriously though even if 95% of us are going to lose this has been fun and awesome no matter what...we all need to dream a little now and then.


Well, as per a different thread, you will be getting at least A box








Enjoy that Ducky, man.









As for this...... gettin' antsy


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syryll*
> 
> Well, as per a different thread, you will be getting at least A box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy that Ducky, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for this...... gettin' antsy


oh wow!!!! thats amazing! i didnt even know because im at work and using phone to check this thread... super awesome!!! OCN are the men....lol...now that sweet keyboard needs a super rig to run it...crossing fingers and toes...any other apendages i can cross too....lol thanks guys.


----------



## ibleedspeed

doh...dupe...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syryll*
> 
> Well, as per a different thread, you will be getting at least A box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy that Ducky, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for this...... gettin' antsy


I think it will be over 95%, maybe closer to 99.98% ish, there is 1361 posts so far, taken that about 450 arnt submissions, il say that by december it will be over 4600+ so maybe a bit more than 95%


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> I think it will be over 95%, maybe closer to 99.98% ish, there is 1361 posts so far, taken that about 450 arnt submissions, il say that by december it will be over 4600+ so maybe a bit more than 95%


Also, the hundred or so posts you have in this thread.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> Also, the hundred or so posts you have in this thread.


but it only counts as one so.....


----------



## caraboose

Each month you have approximately 1/1000 chance of winning a rig, before anybody is DQ'd for requirement issues, and before anybody new joins in.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Each month you have approximately 1/1000 chance of winning a rig, before anybody is DQ'd for requirement issues, and before anybody new joins in.


those odds are not half bad...im in it to win it cuz i need that rig


----------



## Syryll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> those odds are not half bad...im in it to win it cuz i need that rig


SO YOU CAN BLEED MOAR SPEEDS!









Better than Powerball, at any rate.


----------



## Fulvin

The odds will go way down when the stampede of newcomers flood in on the February's price..


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> The odds will go way down when the stampede of newcomers flood in on the February's price..


That is the point isn't it? Get more people to focus on hardware to increase the sells of said hardware. They are only giving away 12 of these this year. It doesn't take a genius to realize a lot of us will not win our dream system but some of us will go out and buy it. The sponsors who probably paid for this contest are hoping it gets more interest so that we buy more equipment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Each month you have approximately 1/1000 chance of winning a rig, before anybody is DQ'd for requirement issues, and before anybody new joins in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> those odds are not half bad...im in it to win it cuz i need that rig


I agree. It isn't costing me anything to join and I love looking through everyone's dream build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> Also, the hundred or so posts you have in this thread.


I think his post and rep is pretty amazing for such a short amount of time. I doubt he'd still have an account if he was going around spamming. Over 750 post in a single month.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> The odds will go way down when the stampede of newcomers flood in on the February's price..


Yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Agread! Now the suspense is killing me lol. Wish everyone good luck but not going to lie, I want to win so bad lol. This little e8400 has been a champ though.


Same here, good luck to everyone but I want to win as well xP


----------



## Syryll

I'd happily win this one, so you guys could be closer to Haswell when you do


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syryll*
> 
> I'd happily win this one, so you guys could be closer to Haswell when you do


Me too, lol. Let me win the January rig so that you can have GeForce Titan in yours!


----------



## Farfnarkle

In! so in!
My build


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> That is the point isn't it? Get more people to focus on hardware to increase the sells of said hardware. They are only giving away 12 of these this year. It doesn't take a genius to realize a lot of us will not win our dream system but some of us will go out and buy it. The sponsors who probably paid for this contest are hoping it gets more interest so that we buy more equipment.
> 
> I agree. It isn't costing me anything to join and I love looking through everyone's dream build.
> I think his post and rep is pretty amazing for such a short amount of time. I doubt he'd still have an account if he was going around spamming. Over 750 post in a single month.


No sponsors are paying for this. We just like to make some people happy when we can  We try to do this in a few ways from a prizing perspective:

1) Random contests with lots of "smaller" prizing (in relation to $2500)

2) Random contests with bigger prizing (like this one)

3) Competitions (benching, folding etc.)

This just happens to fit into category #2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> No sponsors are paying for this. We just like to make some people happy when we can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We try to do this in a few ways from a prizing perspective:
> 
> 1) Random contests with lots of "smaller" prizing (in relation to $2500)
> 2) Random contests with bigger prizing (like this one)
> 3) Competitions (benching, folding etc.)
> 
> This just happens to fit into category #2


It's an amazing contest, hopefully I can participate in another one of these...Once I get my new cpu and pot







(catergory #3 here I come)


----------



## king8654

In!! Folding Machine!

Thanks admin!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mine's a matx version of that rig...


----------



## KipH

Help I am on vacation with only a phone to post.
I want a small home theater computer, but flat and strong, so the monitor/TV can sit on it. Can such a case exist? A good CPU and mobo with a big pile of ram, say 32GB. Video card I don't know but 8000 would be good, I can wait. Slot- load blu-ray would be nice.
SSD is a must but big. A revo drive might work.
Last is great Wi-Fi. Wireless hdmi should exist, if not, I may have to get extenders.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Help I am on vacation with only a phone to post.
> I want a small home theater computer, but flat and strong, so the monitor/TV can sit on it. Can such a case exist? A good CPU and mobo with a big pile of ram, say 32GB. Video card I don't know but 8000 would be good, I can wait. Slot- load blu-ray would be nice.
> SSD is a must but big. A revo drive might work.
> Last is great Wi-Fi. Wireless hdmi should exist, if not, I may have to get extenders.


Let me build one for ya...









EDIT: There ya go!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AyT8


----------



## EndymionFRS

I'm in!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4920875


----------



## Habbz

CPU: Xeon E3-1230
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D
Mobo: ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
Cooler: h100i
GPU: GIGABYTE GV-N670OC-4GD GeForce GTX 670 4GB x2 SLI (Duh)
PSU: SILVERSTONE ST1000-P
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB)
Extra:
6 corsair SP120s
Samsung 840 pro 128GB SSD
1TB WD Caviar black HDD

Goodluck everyone


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Help I am on vacation with only a phone to post.
> I want a small home theater computer, but flat and strong, so the monitor/TV can sit on it. Can such a case exist? A good CPU and mobo with a big pile of ram, say 32GB. Video card I don't know but 8000 would be good, I can wait. Slot- load blu-ray would be nice.
> SSD is a must but big. A revo drive might work.
> Last is great Wi-Fi. Wireless hdmi should exist, if not, I may have to get extenders.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me build one for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: There ya go!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AyT8
Click to expand...

Not a bad setup. Though for the purposes of what he wants (flat, strong, and able to have a TV/Monitor sitting on top), I would have someone custom fab one out of 6061 Aluminum for the frame and sheet steel for the outer casing, but that's just me.


----------



## Shpongle

I'll have to exclude the CPU (w/e the unlocked Haswell i5 is, GPU (2x GTX 780), and MOBO since I'm waiting for next-gen on those.

16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
Alphacool UT60 420mm
Alphacool UT60 280mm
Swiftech MCP35X
Corsair 900D
Zalman MFC1-B+
10x Corsair SP140 fans
25' onyx (black) Primoflex Advanced LRT

Assuming the CPU and GPU pricing is similar to current gen's, that ought to max out the $2,500 limit









edit: this rig will replace my current rig as my gaming/folding 24/7 rig


----------



## SodaAnt

Here we go!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4921015


----------



## NFSxperts

I'm in as well, thanks for the chance, almost missed this. Its still January.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3821941


----------



## Boi 1da

updated to msi m power theme







I have shop runner and my rig totals $2511


----------



## Kart86

Have not seen many go over budget.

I have some free money burning a hole in my pocket, but not nearly enough for an "Ultimate Rig" this 2500 would help finish it off!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4921432

*CPU* - Intel Core i7-3770K
*GPU* - EVGA Superclocked, Signature 2 GeForce GTX 680 2GB *x2*
*HD* - Samsung 840 Series 500GB SSD *x2*
*Audio* - Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card
*MB* - MSI Z77 MPOWER
*RAM* - Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (Two Kits)
*PSU* - Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (With white sleved cables once released)
*Cooling* - Corsair H100i
*Case* - Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case

*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $3,571.89 (USD)*


----------



## labnjab

I would build a computer that would be used to fold 75% of the time and game the rest

Intel Core i7-3770k $315

ASUS Maximus V Formula/Assassins C3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard with Gaming Bundle $289

2 Evga gtx 670 4gb ftw+ $918

NZXT SWITCH 810 Black CA-SW810-B1 $169.99

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W $139

OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB $219

Western Digital WD Black 1TB 7200 RPM Internal Hard Drive $99

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM $50

XSPC Raystorm EX360 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 Variant Pump $259.99

All for $2457 plus shipping


----------



## Maian

I'm most definitely in! I'd be using mine for games, movies, and Architecture. And I'd take my current rig and toss it in to someone as a freebie or sell it and donate the money to OCN.

OCN RIG BUILDER



Spoiler: Desired Computer Setup - External Links



*Corsair Obsidian 550D $149.99*
Corsair AX860i $229.99
*ASRock 990FX Extreme3 AM3+ $119.99*
AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz $199.99
*Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme $136.99*
Crucial Ballistix 8GB DDR3 1866 $79.99
2x *Sapphire 7950 3GB $309.99/ea.*
2x WD Black 1TB $94.99/ea.
*ASUS Blu-Ray Burner $74.99*
ASUS Xonar DX $89.99
3x *HP 23xi 23" IPS Monitors $219.99/ea.*

_*Sub-Total ///// $2,551.85*_
_Shipping ///// $ 31.86_
======================
_*TOTAL ::::: $2,583.71*_


----------



## Hartk1213

well since i cant update my other post...i keep getting an Error when i try to go to the page
ill just update it here
ill put my old rig in the new case and keep my Switch 810 for the new components
RigBuilder

CPU - Intel 3770k - $329.99
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 - $399.99
PSU - Seasonic X750 - $139.99
HDD - WD Caviar Black 1TB - $179.99
SSD - OCZ - Vertex 4 128GB - $124.99
GPU - 2X Zotac - GTX 680 4GB - $1,059.98
RAM - GeIL Enhance 16GB (4x4GB) - $93.99
Case - NZXT Source 210 - $39.99
Cooler - Corsair H100i - $109.99
Total = $2501.89


----------



## boxwunder13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombug*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903334
> 
> In my mine the best rig would be what I can stuff into a easy to carry rig.


I had the same idea! haha. Picked the white bitfenix prodigy case though. Cheers.


----------



## Alcatrazz

CPU: intel 3770k
MOBO:ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI
RAM:G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Case:NZXT pHANTOM
PSU:CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W
Display:BenQ XL2420T Professional Gaming Monitor

HDD:Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache
GRAPHICS CARD: XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970GHz Edition [x 2]
SSD:crucial m4128GB
Cooler:CORSAIR Hydro Series H60 (CWCH60) High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

ToTal: around 2500$


----------



## EpicPie

Edited my post in the first few pages, hope i'm still eligible to win.


----------



## mandrix

*Case Labs Magnum TH10 R-ATX* w/ extendedpedestal
769.95

*Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7*
399.99

*Intel Core i7-3770K*
329.99

*PowerColor AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV4 (x 2)*
589.98

*Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller*
159.99

*Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade PWM Fan - 400-1500 RPM (x 17)*
458.15

TOTAL: $2708


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Nice freakin' laptop!


Why thank you







Trust me though, I'll take a desktop upgrade over a laptop just due to the sheer amount of processing power you can get for the dollar. While I'd love to be able to do some gaming during the times I'm not at home, I can survive a few days without it so long as I've something for the more general internet surfing, word processing, pdf viewing, and the programs I use when I play Dungeons & Dragons with a few friends  Give me my new motherboard/processor, 16gb RAM, 2x GTX 670 FTW, and my 27" IPS 2560 x 1440 monitor as my official entry  To fit it in I'd have to go the AMD route (and I have an AMD based watercooling setup already which helps, and I could probably get waterblocks & a radiator in the budget as well if I go AMD)


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread for your chance to win it!
> 
> We will randomly select one member from this thread to help help them purchase the components for their ultimate rig. The maximum amount at this time is $2500 - but please feel free to post rigs that are more expensive.
> 
> Please use RigBuilder if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest is open to any valid OCN member as of the time of this post. The contest will close in about 1-2 weeks. Good luck! Contest has been updated/extended! Please see added rules for February to December below. January's rules stay unchanged.
> 
> Update!
> 
> *Boom. Instead of just one, we will now be giving away one of these rigs per month throughout 2013!*
> 
> *So the way this will work:*
> 
> First month (January): You need to have been a member BEFORE the date of this OP (3 weeks ago+)
> For all other months: You will need to be a member of Overclock.net BEFORE the subsequent month. (i.e. to be able to win in February, you would need to have been a member in January or earlier). In addition, if you will need to have at least 25 posts, which positively contribute to the community, by the time of the drawing. So, if I just signed up in January, I am now allowed to post my rig in the thread for the February contest. All I have to do is ensure I am at 25 contributing posts or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning.
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.
> You can make your rig any price - but *we can only commit to helping you purchase $2500* worth of components for that rig.
> Prizing will be sent out either directly (we will buy the hardware for you and ship it to you) OR we will send you the funds via PayPal for you to purchase the gear yourself (depending on where you live and the pricing involved).
> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


Santa Claus ain't got nothing on Admin LOL!


----------



## bojinglebells

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4922447

3930K
ASUS Rampage IV Gene
EVGA GTX680
4x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport low profile
2x512GB Samsung 840 Pro


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I would build a computer that would be used to fold 75% of the time and game the rest
> 
> Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz $569.99
> 
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 $450
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ $559.99
> 
> NZXT SWITCH 810 Black CA-SW810-B1 $169.99
> 
> SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W $139
> 
> OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB $219
> 
> Western Digital WD Black 1TB 7200 RPM Internal Hard Drive $99
> 
> SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM $50
> 
> XSPC Raystorm EX360 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 Variant Pump $259.99
> 
> All for $2516.96 plus shipping


Yup, same boat...It's free, we should give something in return, at least to science.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bojinglebells*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4922447
> 
> 3930K
> ASUS Rampage IV Gene
> EVGA GTX680
> 4x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport low profile
> 2x512GB Samsung 840 Pro


RIV-Gene ftw


----------



## Golo255

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
ASUS GTX680 DC2T

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
NZXT Phantom 630

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i


----------



## rush2049

i7-3960X
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
Nvidia Geforce Titan (From EVGA or Asus)
32 GB of samsung wonder ram

Above parts if selected a winner.
Below parts to make it fully fledged machine, which I would purchase out of obligation to myself.... lol.

Corsair 900D case
Corsair AX1200i

Hard drives
4x 2TB drives (Western Digital)
1x solid state 256GB or bigger (Crucial M4, or Samsung 830)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4922837 (best attempt, unreleased parts are obviously not in the Rig database)


----------



## chronicfx

Will the first winner be picked tonight?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Will the first winner be picked tonight?


tomorrow


----------



## ivanlabrie

So thrilled!


----------



## ComputerRestore

_Dream Build_









THE RIG

CPU
i5 4670k

Graphics
HD 9970 + HD 7950 x 3

Solid State Drive
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB

Power Supply
SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050

Motherboard
ASUS Z87-PRO LGA 1150

RAM
Samsung Green LVP 1.3v (Owned) 2x4GB

Case
Silverstone Raven 3

Cooling
Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm SSO CPU Cooler

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## jezzer

OMG this is amazing. My life just got a purpose again lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Upgrade My Life



http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4923222/version/4923224



----


----------



## johnsen556

CPU
i7 3930k
corespeed: 4.2Ghz MHz

Graphics
EVGA GTX 680

Optical Drive
Asus DVD

Power
Seasonic Platinum 1000W

Motherboard
Asus P9X79

RAM
Corsair Vengeance
size: 32 GBytes

Cooling
Noctua DH-D14 SE 2011

Case
Silverstone Raven 3

Graphics
EVGA GTX 680

Hard Drive
Intel 520
count: 2
capacity: 120 GBytes

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## jeffro37

I was just wondering if you read the rules on page 1?


----------



## johnsen556

please select me!!! i right now have a dell with windows xp and a Pentium 4 and a ninvida Geforce 8800 i need a new computer!!!


----------



## johnsen556

me?


----------



## jeffro37

Yes. Was just wondering. You need to have been a member before the contest started and have atleast 25 post i think to eligible next month


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsen556*
> 
> me?


Yeah.


----------



## johnsen556

why cant i just enter?


----------



## jeffro37

I believe that is right? Correct? Go to page 1 and read the rules. It is not really fair to all the members


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsen556*
> 
> why cant i just enter?


Because there is rules.


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsen556*
> 
> why cant i just enter?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total#post_18996188


----------



## johnsen556

sorry i just did not read the post fully i will take down my entry


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsen556*
> 
> sorry i just did not read the post fully i will take down my entry


you are still eligible for next month as long as you have 25 helpful posts so no worries


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsen556*
> 
> sorry i just did not read the post fully i will take down my entry


no dont do that, you will be eligable for next months and the following months draw up until the final draw. just get your post count up


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsen556*
> 
> sorry i just did not read the post fully i will take down my entry


20 more posts! Just leave it up.


----------



## jeffro37

Like junkered said.. You can still be up for next month if you have enough post. Not trying to discouage you or nothing. You could still win then if you have atleast 25 helpful post.


----------



## jezzer

Posting in here does not count as a usefull post tho.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

I'll take TEN of these, please, and make myself a render farm.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD A4-3300 2.5GHz Dual-Core Processor ($44.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* MSI A55M-P33 Micro ATX FM1 Motherboard ($45.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($41.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 320GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($51.78 @ Compuvest)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 1GB Video Card ($16.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Apex DM-387 HTPC Case w/275W Power Supply ($39.00 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $240.73
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-01-31 17:13 EST-0500)_

Ten of these comes out to:

$2407.30

Still within budget.










I'm only half serious with this one. It's partially an entry, but more of an attempt to see how cheap of a render farm I can build.


----------



## USFORCES

i7-3960X and a Asus motherboard to go with it


----------



## Sambaru

Removed...


----------



## topdog

I have always wanted this rig, the sheer CPU power is just amazing

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4923516

If I get chosen in one of the random monthly drawings, I would definately use the money to purchase this set up

CPU
2 x Intel X5687

Motherboard
EVGA SR-2

Graphics
2 x AMD MSI 7970 lightning

Hard Drive
Crucial M4 128gb

OS
Windows 7 64

RAM
6 x 2GB Corsair Dominator GT

Power
Antec 1200w

Total cost of this rig: £2,984.60 (GBP)


----------



## Oneironaut

CASE - Corsair 800D

GPU - GTX 680

Power Supply - CORSAIR AX1200i

RAM - G.SKILL Ripjaws 16GB

Motherboard - ASUS P9X79

CPU - Intel i7 3930K

SSD - Intel 520 240GB SSD

HDD - WD Black 1 TB

Optical Drive - LG Black Blu Ray Drive

Total - $2474.91


----------



## jarble

A little something









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4923657


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsen556*
> 
> please select me!!! i right now have a dell with windows xp and a Pentium 4 and a ninvida Geforce 8800 i need a new computer!!!


Dude it's really looks that you need something new, so I can donate my current system to you.
It's based on AthlonXP5600 with 9800gt and winXP also. You will feel massive improvements with it right away







maybe even you will be able to run win7


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's the spirit!


----------



## Hogwasher

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AJMi

here is mine

like this pc part picker website. Thanks to the previous poster that used this









PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AJMi
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AJMi/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/AJMi/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: MSI Z77 MPOWER ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($204.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Asus Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($398.83 @ Mwave)
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (White) ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: HP ZR2740w 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($688.98 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire Pro Wired Gaming Keyboard ($59.99 @ Newegg)
Mouse: Gigabyte GM-ECO600 Wireless Laser Mouse ($24.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2302.72
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-01 21:58 EST-0500)


----------



## damric

An fx crossfire rig with nice monitor and sound would tickle my fancy









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4923564


----------



## Fireingpower

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Amazon Canada)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($45.88 @ Canada Computers)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($114.88 @ Canada Computers)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($248.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ NCIX)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ NCIX)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($319.99 @ NCIX)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($319.99 @ NCIX)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar DS 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($38.81 @ DirectCanada)
*Case:* Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($159.79 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P12-1300 54.4 CFM 120mm Fan ($16.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P12-1300 54.4 CFM 120mm Fan ($16.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ NCIX)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($94.99 @ NCIX)
*Monitor:* Asus VE247H 23.6" Monitor ($149.99 @ NCIX)
*Monitor:* Asus VE247H 23.6" Monitor ($149.99 @ NCIX)
*Mouse:* Razer DeathAdder Wired Optical Mouse ($34.88 @ Canada Computers)
*Total:* $2432.11
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-29 22:52 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Phyxers

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4924089

I put a bit of thought into this, as this is a build that would last me for a while. Black interior, white exterior. Simple. Clean. Efficient. What's not to like about that?










Update: In for february


----------



## junhawng

I currently don't need a new pc build, but i do need an upgrade.
And AMD radeon 7990







or an Nvidia gtx 690
and/or MSI 990fx/a-gd80 v2
will make me feel amazingly amazed!!
Thank you very much! And good luck everybody!


----------



## brute maniac

Thanks OCN

heres my build

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4924717


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



edit: I changed it in rig builder



155
thanks again for doing this


----------



## bdenpaka

*CPU*

I7-3770k

*GPU*

ASUS GTX 690

*Motherboard*

ASRock Z77 OC Formula

*RAM*

Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb

*PSU*

Seasonic X1050

*Case*

Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

*SSD*

Samsung 840 256gb

*CPU Cooler*

H100 2013


----------



## Draven

I made some edits to my OP and updated my rigbuilder, I'm much more happy with it now.


----------



## S1L3Nt

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7970 x2

Power
Seasonic Platinum 1000W

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Formula

RAM
G.SKILL F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR x2
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
Fractal Design Define R4

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black 1Tb + Samsung 840 Pro 512gb

Cooling
Kraken x60

Total: $3070 + Tax

I will drool if I won


----------



## ProChargedLS2

3770k

G1. Sniper 3

32gb corsair vengeance

3x Asus dc2 4gb GTX 680

Corsair HX 850watt

Corsair 800 full atx

Custom open loop water cooling for CPU

5x corsair quiet fans.

If I win I won't be able to sleep until I get it lol!!


----------



## rctrucker

I have always wanted a small form factor beast!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4925892

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

CPU Cooler
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

Motherboard
ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard

Memory
G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

HDD
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

SSD
OCZ Agility 4 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card

Case
BitFenix Prodigy (Orange) Mini ITX Tower Case

Power Supply
Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## Royraiden

CPU- i7-3820
Motherboard- EVGA X79FTW
Memory- GSKILL Ripjaws X Series 16gb(4x4gb) DDR3 2133
GPU- EVGA Superclocked GTX 680 2GB
Soundcard- Asus Xonar DX
SSD -OCZ Vertex 4 256gb
HDD- Seagate Constellation ES 1TB 7200RPM
Cooling- Corsair H100i
Optical- Lite On 12x Bluray drive
PSU- Corsair Gold AX 1200 1200WATTS
Case-Coolermaster HAF-X

Total= $2,320


----------



## SavellM

*Case:*
Don't need as I have a custom made desk (Will post in the build logs soon, its still a work in progress)
*CPU:*
Core i7 3930K
*Mobo:*
Asus RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
*Ram:*
Corsair Memory Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3 1866 MHz Quad
*GPU:*
Asus 2GB GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP
*Boot Drive:*
Samsung 128GB 840 Pro
*Main Gaming Drive:*
2x Samsung 256GB 840 Pro
*PSU:*
Corsair AX1200i

I would then watercool this bad boy, and build it into my desk, making a project log of the whole build.

This is also sticking to brand representation, with Asus, Corsair and Samsung


----------



## n-sanity

Boy, long time since posting for me









INTEL i7-3770

MSI Z77 MPOWER LGA 1155 Intel Z77

2x MSI R7970 Lightning Radeon HD 7970

MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized DDR3 2400 16gb kit

2 x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB

2x Seagate 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM SATA Barracuda

LG Black 12X Blu-ray Combo Drive

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Loving OCN since 2005, perhaps it'll love me back this time







?


----------



## ColdRush

*Updated July 16, 2013*

Total cost including shipping as of today: $2,458.26

Rig Builder Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4926231

*Build List:*

Intel Core i7-4770S
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB (4 x 8GB)
2x Gigabyte 7970
Crucial M4 256GB
2x WD Black 1TB RAID 1
ZALMAN CNPS10X OPTIMA
Rosewill FORTRESS 750W
Fractal Design Define R4
ASUS VS24AH-P 24" IPS
LG 24X DVD Burner (Can't forget this!)


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> ok admin we will be waiting for that...gotta go to sleep for tomorrow (10:39 pm here) and im goin to update who's the lucky one to be chosen tomorrow


Get all your PC stuff from dossary tower?


----------



## Atomfix

It's 19:54 here, I might just have to set my alarm for 6 hours just to check!, I'm that excited!!! my partner won't be happy though!


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Get all your PC stuff from dossary tower?


lolz how did you know where i buy my stuffs?


----------



## Faint

I read the updated OP but I'm not sure I understand it correctly. So now because it's February, we have another chance to post the build that we want to win?


----------



## zerocool135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> I read the updated OP but I'm not sure I understand it correctly. So now because it's February, we have another chance to post the build that we want to win?


i was wondering the same thing but admin told me that the one rig you posted to get into the contest will be used for all 12 months.


----------



## Faint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool135*
> 
> i was wondering the same thing but admin told me that the one rig you posted to get into the contest will be used for all 12 months.


Ah, 0k, thanks. Do you know if we could edit it and what not?


----------



## Crooksy

Delete


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Ah, 0k, thanks. Do you know if we could edit it and what not?


Yes we can. Just link the rigbuilder and keep it up to date. No need to edit the post itself that way.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

This feels like I filled out 1 mega millions lotto card, I'm excited though, good luck to everyone
Also, if I some how win, I do plan on giving my rig away







To make everything balanced


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Do I need to give links to the components?


----------



## CasperGS

Im so excited!!!


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> Do I need to give links to the components?


Nope, Just what you need, you have $2500 or under.

Example below:

Intel 2500K

ASUS Forumula IV

ATI 7950

etc etc etc, calculate the prices on your favorite computer component website

Example here http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1270#post_19164815


----------



## Fulvin

Correct me if i'm wrong, but I thought it would be perfectly fine to just post the link to the Rigbuilder? You can link and calculate the total in Rigbuilder too.


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, but I thought it would be perfectly fine to just post the link to the Rigbuilder? You can link and calculate the total in Rigbuilder too.


You can do that also, check my rigs in my signature


----------



## EtheralDreamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Nope, Just what you need, you have $2500 or under.


It doesnt even have to be under 2.5k if you read closely. ;-)
That's just all the bill they will foot if you win from my understanding.


----------



## junkerde

hwaiting


----------



## lordhinton

i wonder how many people are keeping an eye on this by refreshing every 10 minutes


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> January's winner will be posted within the next six hours


Why do I go to this thread... then feel like I'm in the stands seconds before kickoff?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Just built the system in RigBuilder. A bit over the $2500, but I obviously would pick up the change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts except the case were picked at Newegg. Will do more adjustments later.


Congrats! You are the January winner! We hope you enjoy your rig!

To everyone who did not win, please do not be too discouraged. We have 11 more of these to go!

Good luck to everyone next month!


----------



## Crooksy

damn!


----------



## Canis-X

Congrats Angrybutcher!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be sure to post up some pics for us!!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## lordhinton

damn!, well done!, looks like another 28 days for me to wait now...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Congrats!


----------



## solar0987

Gratz!!!!!!!

Id be super stoked!


----------



## Purger

Well, since I'm doing a build this month... looks like I need to do some updates to make everything fit for a nice big dream rig... adding everything togather.

At least in this case, we can say; "Well, there's always next month!"

Congrats to the winner too! This is huge.


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Congrats Angrybutcher!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be sure to post up some pics for us!!!
> 
> Enjoy!!


+1


----------



## Sambaru

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1nBlI
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1nBlI/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1nBlI/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Xigmatek Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition 89.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ Amazon)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 Tri-Linear 2.7g Thermal Paste ($2.98 @ Outlet PC)
Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($154.99 @ Microcenter)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($120.88 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($649.99 @ NCIX US)
Case: Cooler Master HAF XM (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Case Fan: Cooler Master SickleFlow 69.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($2.99 @ Newegg)
Case Fan: Cooler Master SickleFlow 69.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($2.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Raidmax 730W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($64.99 @ Amazon)
Monitor: Asus VS229H-P 21.5" Monitor ($134.02 @ Amazon)
Monitor: Asus VS229H-P 21.5" Monitor ($134.02 @ Amazon)
Monitor: Asus VS229H-P 21.5" Monitor ($134.02 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate Wired Standard Keyboard ($111.16 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
Other: StarTech MDP2DVIS Mini DisplayPort to DVI Active Adapter ($29.24)
Total: $1972.24
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-02 21:37 EDT-0400)


----------



## Fulvin

You're now officially obligated to make a build log of some description. Gongrats!


----------



## Ghooble

BWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAH.

Congrats Butcher. You better use the hell out of that beast.


----------



## Syryll

Congrats Angrybutcher!

Looks like I can revise my build 900 more times >


----------



## alabrand

Congratulations Angrybutcher, make well use of the rig! ; )


----------



## TheMadProfessor




----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Congrats! You are the January winner! We hope you enjoy your rig!
> 
> To everyone who did not win, please do not be too discouraged. We have 11 more of these to go!
> 
> Good luck to everyone next month!


Congrats....just curious admin....what was unique in his post??


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey Admin, don't mean to complain, but you don't spell Paradigm84 like that.









Congrats Angrybutcher. (Although I don't like you a bit now.







)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Woot! Nice


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Congrats....just curious admin....what was unique in his post??


Unique was meant to mean "not duplicative" meaning that you can post as many times as you want in this thread but it will only count once 

He was chosen completely at Random.


----------



## GigaByte

I dont want to change my system, do i copy/paste it again to enter for the next month or does the post still automatically count or...?


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Unique was meant to mean "not duplicative" meaning that you can post as many times as you want in this thread but it will only count once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was chosen completely at Random.


ahhh...thanks


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> I dont want to change my system, do i copy/paste it again to enter for the next month or does the post still automatically count or...?


You don't have to do a thing


----------



## kpo6969

deleted


----------



## F1ynn

i might make mine cheaper hah! i just really want a GTX690 and a new mobo


----------



## EnticingSausage

So it's a he, guess that narrows it down a fair bit


----------



## Sugi

Congratulations Angrybutcher! You lucky son of a gun! hahahah I second the build log! Make something epic for us to read!!!


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Unique was meant to mean "not duplicative" meaning that you can post as many times as you want in this thread but it will only count once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was chosen completely at Random.


Finally, my question about "unique posts" have been answered, it has been too long.

On another note, it has been 31 days, no food but just called the pizza guys to deliver, watching the thread, i will record what is happening in this log as i attempt to watch this thread 24/7 until the end of this year. -2/1/13


----------



## Wabbit16

Thank you guys for running this awesome competition!









I might as well confess that which I have been lusting after for quite some time now









Intel Core i7 3770K - great chips and should be powerful enough for quite a few years!
$319.00

Asus MAXIMUS V FORMULA - this board just does things to me








$269.99

MSI N680GTX LIGHTNING - just because








$498.99

G.SKILL F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL - because Ripjawz!
$118.95

OCZ Vertex 4 256GB - I have an OCZ currently and I am very impressed with it
$219.99

Corsair H100 - might as well put it under a bit of water
$109.99

LG E2350V - this will surely be a massive upgrade from my current 20"
$159.99

Corsair HX1050 - could go with the HX850 but this leaves room for improvement (SLI anyone?)
$199.99

Cooler Master Stryker - the perfect compliment to the Scout that I already own








$127.49

I thought mine would come out more expensive, but my grand total seems to be *$2017*


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> Finally, my question about "unique posts" have been answered, it has been too long.
> 
> On another note, it has been 31 days, no food but just called the pizza guys to deliver, watching the thread, i will record what is happening in this log as i attempt to watch this thread 24/7 until the end of this year. -2/1/13


I just got a barbecue sandwich from a pizza place, it was awesome. Getting pizza with a much of friends tomorrow. I as well will be lurking in this thread 24/7.


----------



## SavellM

Damn lucky son of a ....
Awesome man, have fun building.


----------



## Westfields

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4927561

My dream rig would be a desk that would plug in and run on first try. Of course included would be over-coolers galore..if a cooler could fit on it I would want it.
I would also like led lights that would strobe to music...just because I could...no legit reason except to entertain the kids and scare the neighbors dog.
Possible wi-fi on the motherboard.

Then I would get a unit that had been assembled and had a very good "respectable" score on benchmarks...of-course.

Then I would want the SIG of the builder in huge letters across the CASE tower. Of-course I would need documentation confirming that is has been authenticated! A picture of the builder/over-clocker, configurer standing by the unit that I could hang above the unit.

Then I could brag that I had an authentic "____" computer desktop a unique series "_____" designed by "_____". It is unit # "_____" out of "_____" specifically built for "ME".

This would be nice...yes...but they said DREAM UNIT....I will add more

Came to $2,428.12

I am not sure how to "LINK" my rig. I used rigbuilder app


----------



## brew

Dang! I knew my chances here were shot after winning that Ducky, lol.

Joking aside, congratulations angrybutcher! Enjoy that rig.


----------



## iShox

Here goes nothing!

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ASTf
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ASTf/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ASTf/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($419.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($239.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Microcenter)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($129.99 @ Adorama)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($489.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($489.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) ($489.99 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($249.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($279.99 @ Amazon)
Monitor: Samsung S27A850D 27.0" Monitor ($679.21 @ TigerDirect)
Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard ($54.99 @ Newegg)
Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M60 Wired Laser Mouse ($55.97 @ Outlet PC)
Total: $4000.06
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-01 16:34 EST-0500)

I'll have to back $1500 myself... But its my dream build so no exceptions!!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Grats butcher!


----------



## Yellowsamuel

Congrats angrybutcher, hope you have fun with the awesome new rig


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I'll have to find butcher rig wish later. I want to see some pictures of his dream rig setup if he is willing to post them.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shift.

Congrats AngryButcher! This is like a late Christmas present from OCN.









Enjoy your new build!


----------



## luciddreamer124

This year is going to go by so slowly....


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luciddreamer124*
> 
> This year is going to go by so slowly....


haha yup!


----------



## Bluelighting

Congratz AngryButcher


----------



## Agoriaz

Congrats Angrybutcher! Damn I'm jelly








I guess there's time to be taken to refine and polish on one's dreams now. For 28 days at least, then it'll all be torn down again!







Looking very much forward to it.


----------



## bgtrance

CPU

*3970x*

Motherboard

*ASROCK x79 Extreme11*

Video Cards

*2xAMD 7970 GHz Editions*

Cooling

*Little Devil Phase Change*

Storage

*2x Samsung 840 500GB*

Cost = $4000+


----------



## GoldenTiger

Congrats, angrybutcher!


----------



## mikeyzelda

Congrats!! angrybutcher, enjoy


----------



## ComputerRestore

Grats AngryButcher
And wow OCN! I was half expecting to get RickRolled. I thought these contests only existed in dreams.


----------



## Monomyth

I have somewhat small dreams.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HY57

Definitely going to swap in an IB-E as the months go on (without winning, of course).


----------



## Eiko

February entry:
Rig Builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4927012
Newegg Screencap: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pq8jk6q5il3hwyk/NeweggScreencap.png
Cost: $2,438.69 shipped


----------



## dizzy4

11 more chances to win and 11 more happy people this year


----------



## F1ynn

Just updated my rig and came up dollars short of 2500







Im ready for next months event!


----------



## Magariz

admin, i love you for this. angrybutcher, i now hate you! hahahaha. soooo hoping i can win one month damn wedding taking my rig moneys. i kid, love the girl and totaly worth it. enjoy your rig and you better post a build log!


----------



## kyfire

Corngratz Angeybutcher! Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Unique was meant to mean "not duplicative" meaning that you can post as many times as you want in this thread but it will only count once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was chosen completely at Random.


So say I have posted in this thread 5 times, but only one of them has my rig builder in it. Then one of my other posts gets picked, does it not count because my rig builder is not in there? If so can we request for removals of other posts? ie this one after this question is answered as I'd hate for someone to miss out next to or below me on the thread because i was chatting with people.

Please explain again what you mean by you can post as many times as you want in this thread but it will only count once? does that mean the post with the rig builder in it?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> So say I have posted in this thread 5 times, but only one of them has my rig builder in it. Then one of my other posts gets picked, does it not count because my rig builder is not in there? If so can we request for removals of other posts? ie this one after this question is answered as I'd hate for someone to miss out next to or below me on the thread because i was chatting with people.
> 
> Please explain again what you mean by you can post as many times as you want in this thread but it will only count once? does that mean the post with the rig builder in it?


If you click on replies next to a thread, it brings up a list of all users that have posted in the thread. It only lists your name once (so i'm assuming the drawing is from this list) and says how many times you've posted in this thread next to it. I'm assuming if one of those posts contains your rig builder in it you should be fine.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> If you click on replies next to a thread, it brings up a list of all users that have posted in the thread. It only lists your name once (so i'm assuming the drawing is from this list) and says how many times you've posted in this thread next to it. I'm assuming if one of those posts contains your rig builder in it you should be fine.


Indeed.


----------



## PedroC1999

And BTW Admin, If I want to include a Cubieboard and my components, considering its under budget, will you still buy it?


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> If you click on replies next to a thread, it brings up a list of all users that have posted in the thread. It only lists your name once (so i'm assuming the drawing is from this list) and says how many times you've posted in this thread next to it. I'm assuming if one of those posts contains your rig builder in it you should be fine.


Thank you very much for clearing that up, I was concerned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Indeed.


Sorry to ask this but because I live in Australia (to say if I won, highly unlikely) but if I did, what would happen in terms of conversion? if it was straight 2500 USD to AUD I would lose $98.69 but the other way around I would gain $98.69. I'm just assuming this as you'd probably give the funds into the paypal account as opposed to buying the components?


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> admin, i love you for this. angrybutcher, i now hate you! hahahaha. soooo hoping i can win one month *damn wedding taking my rig moneys*. i kid, love the girl and totaly worth it. enjoy your rig and you better post a build log!


i've been there not to long ago..


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> If you click on replies next to a thread, it brings up a list of all users that have posted in the thread. It only lists your name once (so i'm assuming the drawing is from this list) and says how many times you've posted in this thread next to it. I'm assuming if one of those posts contains your rig builder in it you should be fine.


Holy crap! I have just lost all hope after going through that list. And that list will obviously continue to grow exponentially.


----------



## jsbailey

In it to win it

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4927366

Little over, but obviously I would cover the difference









Good luck all


----------



## forthedisplay

Can I just put up what I'd upgrade to right now if I had mindless amounts of extra cash in a stash? I already have enough storage space for a good while, and the case wouldn't be able to take any extra drives inside of itself.

i7 3930K
Corsair H100i
Sabertooth X79
4 x 16GB Kit (2 x 8 GB) Asus Ares 1866Mhz RAM (CL10)
Radeon HD7970 XFX Double Dissipation
Level 10GT Battle Edition
Super Flower Golden King Platinum 850 W

~ 2572.27 USD, didn't really pricematch.

Mixed bag of gaming and rendering stuff, there weh go. Should be a good looking monster with high quality and high-end components.

Answer to the question is 155.

Part picker can't really do pricing stuff on this side of the globe and the prices would change a bit. Found it easiest just to make it list.


----------



## icy22

Congrats AngryButcher. Maybe I'll win it for my birthday. Or anniversary . . .or my wifes birthday. Now that would be funny. Good luck everyone this month. I think I may update my rig as well.


----------



## Rognin

Entry for Feburary!!


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats to AngryButcher,






























and may you put your new rig to good use BOINCing!!!

I love OCN!!!

My dream build: * PICK ME *

Total comes out to ~2460$

Ohhhhh Yaaaaa!


----------



## jeffro37

Congrats AngryButcher!!! Post some pics of your new rig when you get it up and running. 11 more tries left.


----------



## EpicPie

Congrats angrybutcher!


----------



## djogoku

Congrats to the January winner Angrybutcher! Enjoy your new rig


----------



## nasmith2000

Congrats! I hope this made your dream come true. Let see some pics!


----------



## mark3510

Nevermind...It's just me being stupid lolz.

Gratz to butcher...that is some sweet parts you're getting mate!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Angry butcher you...









Congrats man! where art thou btw?

(he must have probably passed out after seeing the results







)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Angry butcher you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man! where art thou btw?
> 
> (he must have probably passed out after seeing the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't know how I would react lol. Incredibly happy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wouldn cry like a baby and call all my friends


----------



## GuilT1

I know this is probably sad and pathetic, but I actually rehearsed in my head how I would react if I won, lol.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Despite how overpriced EU pricing can be (especially in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the shipping and taxes for large items would make up the difference in costs fairly quickly, e.g. to ship something from the US to here in the UK, you'd have to pay shipping which could be over $100 depending on the item (stuff like monitors probably even more) and then 20% VAT on top of that.


Basically that cost can come from the person who won if they are out of the country where the items are being shipped from. Small price to pay for getting 2500 USD in free parts.


----------



## ManOfC

I updated mine again you can look in my sig. Admin is it ok to keep updated rig builder and post when prices and deals end or change, am I correct?


----------



## Figit090

CONGRATS ANGRYBUTCHER!!







:thumb:


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> I updated mine again you can look in my sig. Admin is it ok to keep updated rig builder and post when prices and deals end or change, am I correct?


I believe you are suppose to just update your rig and that is the end of it. (not post that you updated it) or at least thats what I do.


----------



## travelbro

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4928092

Motherboard:
ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79
$329

Processor:
Intel Core i7-3930K
$569

Case:
SilverStone Fortress Series SST-FT02B
$259

SSD:
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 512GB
$499

CPU Cooler:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
$100

Memory:
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
$99.99

Video Card:
EVGA 04G-P4-2699-K2 GeForce GTX 690 4GB
$1199

I have the power supply and everything else









Total $3054.99


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Basically that cost can come from the person who won if they are out of the country where the items are being shipped from. Small price to pay for getting 2500 USD in free parts.


If I win I will make a thread on OCN in every place so that the entire community can stop and gander at what it is so that I may share my appreciation with everyone. Remember, there are going to be 11 more winners this year, good luck to you all of you in becoming as bless as me.

Something along those lines? You might even have a suspicious audio clip that everyone on ocn is afraid to download in fear of what it might contain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I believe you are suppose to just update your rig and that is the end of it. (not post that you updated it) or at least thats what I do.


Yea, that is what makes rig builder so useful. If you were to use another form of making a build you'd probably have to go back to that post and edit it, not post a second one somewhere else.


----------



## OverSightX

In this one!

CPU
3930k
manufacturer: intel

RAM
32GB quad

Cooling
Water

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Graphics
7990
manufacturer: ati

7970
manufacturer: ati

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 64 GBytes
Comment: OS

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 256 GBytes
Comment: Program

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate

Case
900D


----------



## Phyxers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You can fit another 680 in there.


I could if need be. But to be honest I would never really need it personally.


----------



## jlhawn

ASUS X79
Intel i7-3970x
Kingston Hyper X ddr3 1600 8x8 (64gig)
GTX 670 4 gig sli
Xigmatek dark knight
Corsair Vengeance C70 in black.
2 Samsung 840 pro series 512 gig ssd
Corsair 1200 Watt psu with Corsair sleeved cable kit black. (i don't want the i series psu)
2 ASUS DVD Burners
2 Noctua NF-P14 140mm fans
2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm fans

that is all, thank you.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> I know this is probably sad and pathetic, but I actually rehearsed in my head how I would react if I won, lol.


funny. you gave me a laugh.
and i don't think it's sad or pathetic.


----------



## Ghooble

Admin I have a question too..

Can I hug you?


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I believe you are suppose to just update your rig and that is the end of it. (not post that you updated it) or at least thats what I do.


Yeah but there are changes to deals on the links used for items you are choosing and retailers. look at his main post. what if a price was lowered it would need to be reflected in the post.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Yeah but there are changes to deals on the links used for items you are choosing and retailers. look at his main post. what if a price was lowered it would need to be reflected in the post.


You are suppose to use rig builder, from there you can simply update the prices fast and easy.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You are suppose to use rig builder, from there you can simply update the prices fast and easy.


I see so I did do it correctly then. I was making sure, thanks for telling me







. Was not sure.


----------



## gnarlybug5

Rig

This is a great thing you guys are doing!


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/LegendOfVirgil/saved/374e

*TOTAL:*

$2750

Please let it be me!!!

Will pick up the change!!


----------



## jokeravenged

oh yeah.
its the one that i always dreaming off

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4928416

may the luck decide the winner


----------



## KingG14

here is my dream rig!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4928428


----------



## magic8192

This is an awesome thing. My rig


----------



## danman4734

i would love to win this
heres what i would love ultimate rig build http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4864555

CPU
3930k
Graphics
nvidia reference 680 sli
Optical Drive
already have a bluray burner
Monitor
got it
Case
BitFenix Shinobi XL Window Black
Audio
none
Motherboard
asus rampage extreme iv
RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB)
Cooling
i already have a triple rad setup with d5 pump
Keyboard
got it
Mouse
got it
Graphics
nvidia reference 680 sli
Hard Drive
i already have them
OS
got it
Power
got it
Mouse Pad
none

price is $ 2194


----------



## edo101

Intel Core i7-3770K 329.99
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 179.99
GTX TITAN $999.99
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 159.99
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD4H $164.99
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 54.99

COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker SGC-5000W-KWN1 169.99

30 Inch Crossover 30Q5 $650
$2700.92

I would be humbled to get this. My current Build's motherboard is dying and Asrock doesn't really have any replacements lying around.

Just over 2500 bucks but I'll pay the difference ofcourse


----------



## Paradigm84

I vote if Angrybutcher doesn't post within the next day the prize is re-drawn.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I vote if Angrybutcher doesn't post within the next day the prize is re-drawn.


He may still be running laps around the block. But I agree if he is Mia there ae many others here who would be eager to replace him as the winner.


----------



## Kanalplus

Trading my fully functonal kidney for Ultimate rig... for cpu even...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I vote if Angrybutcher doesn't post within the next day the prize is re-drawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may still be running laps around the block. But I agree if he is Mia there ae many others here who would be eager to replace him as the winner.
Click to expand...

I was joking, there shouldn't be a re-draw unless he refuses the prize.


----------



## SkItZo

Here is my entry. Bear in mind, this does not include watercooling. If I had included that in the price/build, it would make me cry because I would realize that I would never be able to afford it.

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

Memory
Corsair DOMINATOR GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory

Storage
Samsung 830 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card
MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)
MSI GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)

Case
Corsair 900D

Power Supply
Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Monitor
Dell u3011

Operating System
Windows 8 (With Start8)

Keyboard
Logitech G510

Mouse
Razer Deathadder

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929220

Total cost of this rig: $4,855.94


----------



## Orzornn

Well guess I'll enter again where it's February now









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4861269


----------



## forthedisplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Basically that cost can come from the person who won if they are out of the country where the items are being shipped from. Small price to pay for getting 2500 USD in free parts.


Depends. I listed quite a lot of parts as if I'd order them abroad, but within the EU. US would still win by far.

We have a 24% VAT but on the flipside, computer components will not add up a VAT when ordered abroad. Then again, the toll fees would still be there, although not as big.

It's the silly $->€ conversion and VAT that often ramps the prices.


----------



## Diajq2446?

So i guess i am gonna give it a second go as it is now february. So here we go:

*CPU:*
Intel 3770K

*CPU Cooler:*
Coolermaster V8 (Because this thing looks badass)

*Motherboard:*
Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional (This thing has the most awesome colorscheme, and some pretty nice features such as double LAN, AsMedia and so forth)

*Video Card:*
XFX Double D 7970 Ghz edition

*Memory:*
4x4 Red Corsair 16GB 1600Mhz Low Profile

*Storage:*
Corsair GS 240GB X 2

*Storage#2:*
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200RPM x 2

*Case:*
Coolermaster Scout 2 Advanced (Just like the Scout 2, but with a couple of Led fans)

*Optical Drive:*
A random dvd-writer

*Power Supply:*
OCZ 1000W Fatal1ty
Because it has individually sleeved cables, it's modular, and on top of that, it has red led! RED LED GUYS!

*Monitor:*
BenQ Xl2420t

*Keyboard:*
CM Storm Trigger Blue switches (I am from Denmark, and there aren't any Triggers with blue switches and a nordic layout, so i'll just have to get used to the US layout )

*Mouse:*
CM Storm Recon OR CM Storm Spawn

*Mousepad:*
CM Storm Power-RX

According to pcpartpicker.com, this will round out to be $2604.38 - So a bit over the budget, but i'll be paying that extra piece ofcourse.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/B0D0


----------



## Matt-Matt

3930k $589
XSPC Raystorm D5 RX360 + Coolant $328
Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 $259
Crucial M4 256GB $239
2x HIS 7970's (Reference) $399 Each
2x XSPC Razor HD7970 Full Coverage Waterblock $109 Each
Total $2431 AUD

That would be using my monitor, case, PSU and RAM of course
HAF 932, ASUS VE228H, 16GB of Samsung Eco, OCZ Fatality 750W PSU, G510, G400 and Logitech Speakers.

If I need to include those parts I'd remove one 7970 and then get the parts that I already have. Except I'd probably grab a Seasonic 850W or something.


----------



## carmas

Guys, instead of reposting your rigs wouldn't it be better to just edit your post where you entered? Actually, if you use rigbuilder you would only have to change the build in there, without modifying the post in this thread.

On a different note, I think it would be cool to add the winners name in the first post together with a picture from all the goods they get


----------



## Bluelighting

I don't believe that anyone needs to repost or update to be entered for any of the remaining months i think they will just reuse your original post .

maybe the Admin can clarify for us.


----------



## CptChiggs

Guys you don't need to repost your build for each consecutive months. One post counts for all months. If you want to make changes to your build just edit your original post. Admin went over this already.


----------



## Odyn

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929364

My Entry... I'll update as better parts come out.


----------



## royo

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Performance 32GB
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card
Case: Corsair 550D ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Monitor: Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor
Keyboard: Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 Wired Standard Keyboard
Mouse: SteelSeries Sensei RAW Wired Laser Mouse
Total: $2427.51


----------



## chronicfx

In for February!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4851057


----------



## phxtravis

Just created a "rig."


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

Re-Posting build for February!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901897


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> Re-Posting build for February!
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901897


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> In for February!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4851057


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptChiggs*
> 
> Guys you don't need to repost your build for each consecutive months. One post counts for all months. If you want to make changes to your build just edit your original post. Admin went over this already.


Apparently we need a sticky on this as people can't even read what is on the same page. I would add in a rule that disqualifies anyone who post more than one build. Giving away 2,500 a month towards are dreams and some people can't even take the time to read the rules.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Ditto.


----------



## blooder11181

i did 3 rigs for less 2500 on the 1º post
need to get at least 2 this year.

edit
this my 2ºpost


----------



## ivanlabrie

You'll only get one...I guess, with some uber luck








Admin explained it a while ago, they use a feature of the forum that shows the names of the people that posted here. It shows one entry (Username) for each user, despite the number of posts in the thread.

EDIT: I guess you could get 3 cheapish rigs if they are in the same post.








Or maybe the query includes the post with the rigbuilder link in it, not sure how it's done really. Care to post the json query for that Admin?


----------



## Loonies

* Removed * make a new list in last page








Quote:


> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


*155*


----------



## jacksonn24

Here is my entry
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929887


----------



## General123

Guys there is no reason to repost your rigs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> I dont want to change my system, do i copy/paste it again to enter for the next month or does the post still automatically count or...?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> You don't have to do a thing


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluelighting*
> 
> I don't believe that anyone needs to repost or update to be entered for any of the remaining months i think they will just reuse your original post .
> 
> maybe the Admin can clarify for us.


I am wondering about this as well. I'd like to know what's the most logical way. If anyone know, that would be appreciated.


----------



## Droviin

I usually go AMD, but for a dream rig I'll go Intel.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929905


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluelighting*
> 
> I don't believe that anyone needs to repost or update to be entered for any of the remaining months i think they will just reuse your original post .
> 
> maybe the Admin can clarify for us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I am wondering about this as well. I'd like to know what's the most logical way. If anyone know, that would be appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> [*] *You only have to post your rig once in this thread* to be eligible for each month you qualify for.


He already DID clarify it, it's in the OP


----------



## raisethe3

^^Thanks for that man.


----------



## Traphix

Congrats *Angrybutcher*, *ShadowEW*, and *Worldshaker*.
Also, thank you for this giveaway!

*Extreme Watercooled M-ITX*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5126886

Grand Total - *$3100*.


----------



## brettson

In!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929908

$2,205.92


----------



## goldman11

congrats Angrybutcher enjoy your rig









awesome thing you are doing with this









here's my entry.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929695


----------



## ihatelolcats

just whipped this up XD http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929923


----------



## de Cossatot

Just built one.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4930226

It is a beast of a machine. Master folder + Gaming beast!


----------



## Angrybutcher

OH MY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























What is this, i don't even....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> OH MY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this, i don't even....










Candid Camera


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> OH MY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this, i don't even....


Congrats!

I was waiting for you to return and see your reaction.


----------



## ManOfC

It is not their fault they keep entering it. They are just worried theirs will not get seen, and it is obvious what Admin meant by in the original post. Like me I just post to clarify things because I was not sure of the updating mechanisms for the contest. So I am sure the other's know and if they did not... they have not looked at the first post.

I mean Admin may have another update or another post.


----------



## AsusFan30

I would like to add one more GTX-580 Classified to my Build to make it complete..
COST: $499.99


----------



## kcuestag

Cloned a rig from another member as I found it to be a really nice rig for $2500:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4930844


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> It is not their fault they keep entering it. They are just worried theirs will not get seen, and it is obvious what Admin meant by in the original post. Like me I just post to clarify things because I was not sure of the updating mechanisms for the contest. So I am sure the other's know and if they did not... they have not looked at the first post.
> 
> I mean Admin may have another update or another post.


So wait, you are saying that we need to keep reposting or that there is no need for reposting our rigs


----------



## PedroC1999

Just keep your *1* post updated, this will be enough and tehre is no need for another post


----------



## ghostrider85

Don't get mad if someone repost their rig, it's not like your chances of winning will be screwed if they keep on reposting. If they want to waste their time reposting then let them be.


----------



## StrictNine

15in Macbook Pro with retina display
.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.3GHz
•16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
•256GB Flash Storage

I lke the screen


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrictNine*
> 
> 15in Macbook Pro with retina display
> .3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.3GHz
> •16GB 1600MHz DDR3L SDRAM
> •256GB Flash Storage
> 
> I lke the screen


admin stated a number of pages back that you can do rig/upgrade parts for a rig but not laptops, sorry mate


----------



## PedroC1999

ADMIN, could you answer my PM?


----------



## rv8000

**Update 11/30/13

Wonderful opportunity/great contest!!

My "Ultimate Rig" would be a mix with a few parts I have laying around (mostly peripherals and sound equipment I have currently).
rig builder link - needs updating
pcpartpicker list - http://pcpartpicker.com/user/AegisFLCL/saved/30bn

New parts:

*CPU*: Core i7-4770k
*Memory*: 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaw X DD3 2133
*HD*: WD Black 1TB
*Audio*: Sennheiser HD558
*PSU*: Corsair AX760
*Keyboard*: Ducky Shine 3, MX Cherry Blue, White LED
*Mouse*: Sensei Raw (Rubberized)
*Misc*: CLU tim x 2

Custom Loop:
*CPU Block*: Swiftech Apogee HD (Black)
*GPU Block*: EK-FC R9-290X - Acetal
*Rad*: Swiftech MCR220-XP 240mm slim rad *x 2*
*Pump*: Swiftech MCP35X
*Fans*: AP-14's *x 5* (think I have a whole bunch laying around somewhere)
*Res*: undecided

Parts I own:

*Motherboard*: Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H
*Monitor*: Acer HD235Hz 23.6" 1080p 120hz
*Audio*: Creative SB Z; Altec Lansing mx6021 2.1
*GPU*: Sapphire R9 290
*SSD*: Samsung 840 120GB
*Case*: Fractal Design Define XL R2

Cost of new parts: *$1825.22* *excludes shipping for some parts + after rebates
Total cost: *2713.16* *excludes shipping for some parts + after rebates

GL!


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> So wait, you are saying that we need to keep reposting or that there is no need for reposting our rigs


There is no need. I usually lurk and then see something new about the update. You only need to update the first post. I asked a question earlier because I was unsure about the updating since I came late in the thread after my first initial post in the thread.

The people who are posting it have not looked at the first post. I mean they are afraid that there post will not get looked but based on admins original post that is not the case.


----------



## neurotix

Here's mine. Updated 9/22/13

Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4931067

*I would use this machine for [email protected] for Team 37726, naturally







*

CPU: Intel i7 4930k $579
Mobo: Asus Sabertooth X79 $329
Graphics: 2x Sapphire R9 290 ($529 each)
Cooling: Corsair H100i
PSU: CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 (CMPSU-1200AX) 1200W $289
Case: Azza XT1 $119

*Total: $2478*


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4931067
> 
> *I would use this machine for [email protected] for Team 37726, naturally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 3930k
> Mobo: Asus Sabertooth X79
> Graphics: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 (2)
> RAM: g.skill Trident X 16gb 2400mhz
> Storage: Western Digital WD Black 1TB Sata III
> OCZ Agility IV 64gb Sata III boot drive
> Optical: Lite-on iHAS124 DVD-RW
> Cooling: Corsair H100i
> PSU: OCZ ZX Series 1000W Fully-Modular 80PLUS Gold
> Case: Cooler Master HAF 932
> 
> *Total: $2492.89*


Im cloned that rig too, thanks









15x10+5 = 155.


----------



## ManOfC

Yeah I drooled over his rig but I really want to step away from AMD series. If anything next amd series i get is 8xxxx series.


----------



## j3st3r

Entering:

3930k
Gigabyte X79 UDP4
Corsair Veng 16 gigs
512 Gig Samsung 840
GTX 690
Seagate 2 TB Internal
Antec 700 Watt

Builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4931262


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Just built the system in RigBuilder. A bit over the $2500, but I obviously would pick up the change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parts except the case were picked at Newegg. Will do more adjustments later.


Luckiest Post Ever!

I like that you went with a Mountain Mods case


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Luckiest Post Ever!
> 
> I like that you went with a Mountain Mods case


Yeah it was hard going back to find his post. I finally congratulated him.


----------



## Codaisayoda

Hope this is still going on haha.
My dream rig is:
3930k
H100i
Asus rampage extreme 4
32gb muskin blackline
2x evga 680's
512 GB Samsung 840 pro
1000w nzxt hale92
All wrapped up in switch 810









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Frosch

Here's my gaming RIG








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4931493 or you can go to pcpartpicker link : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/B9qu


----------



## xd9denz

As what i have understand here is only you will have a 1 rig to present,and the thing that the admin asking for "updates" are the recent prices of every components because this free opportunity given by the admin will run until december...

i know some components on our every rig that we made are also changing(pricedown) as time goes by right...

and maybe if im not mistaken due to price decrease maybe the admin can allow us to edit our rig with the "attachment" of our 1st rig due to some other new components are coming out and some of us desire to have that,we can replace the components that we made already (according to the price also to fit it to the given $2500) with an attachment of our original rig that we submitted so that the admin will know that your only "updating" your rig right?


----------



## neurotix

I'd love to see someone build a rig and include a ROG Ares II. xD


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'd love to see someone build a rig and include a ROG Ares II. xD


"What's your $2500 rig?"

"Two Ares II's."


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> As what i have understand here is only you will have a 1 rig to present,and the thing that the admin asking for "updates" are the recent prices of every components because this free opportunity given by the admin will run until december...
> 
> i know some components on our every rig that we made are also changing(pricedown) as time goes by right...
> 
> and maybe if im not mistaken due to price decrease maybe the admin can allow us to edit our rig with the "attachment" of our 1st rig due to some other new components are coming out and some of us desire to have that,we can replace the components that we made already (according to the price also to fit it to the given $2500) with an attachment of our original rig that we submitted so that the admin will know that your only "updating" your rig right?


I really doubt Admin would have an issue as long as the parts are all in before each monthly drawing. Does it really matter if parts change? New stuff will always be coming out.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> As what i have understand here is only you will have a 1 rig to present,and the thing that the admin asking for "updates" are the recent prices of every components because this free opportunity given by the admin will run until december...
> 
> i know some components on our every rig that we made are also changing(pricedown) as time goes by right...
> 
> and maybe if im not mistaken due to price decrease maybe the admin can allow us to edit our rig with the "attachment" of our 1st rig due to some other new components are coming out and some of us desire to have that,we can replace the components that we made already (according to the price also to fit it to the given $2500) with an attachment of our original rig that we submitted so that the admin will know that your only "updating" your rig right?


Exactly, you got it. You are able to do that. Just go to the first post where you made the rig and edit it in the post. Use what ever method you used whether it is rig builder or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> I really doubt Admin would have an issue as long as the parts are all in before each monthly drawing. Does it really matter if parts change? New stuff will always be coming out.


Yeah there are new things coming out so options and ideas will change. Let us not forget about the discount, rebate, and price changes.


----------



## neurotix

Tohru that's hilarious, lmao.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Tohru that's hilarious, lmao.


Yeah that sure is expensive, now you have no components to go with it.


----------



## dizzy4

I have also been playing around with ridiculous rig ideas. This is just one:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BbUk

If i like it before February ends I will update it in rigbuilder... Yes I did it for the monitor bling


----------



## neurotix

lol @ Dell monitors


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> lol @ Dell monitors


LoL? How is 2560x1600 bad? I also noticed in another thread that the 20" Ultrasharps turned 90 degrees match up with the height and pixel amount of the 30". I do mechanical design, so moar pixels and screens are good things.


----------



## Sazexa

My rig doesn't need updating at this time, as it's pretty much new... But there are DEFINITELY some things I'd like to have for my room/set-up:

ASUS Xonar Essence One || $600
EVGA GTX 780 SuperClocked || $660
Lian Li PC-Q25B || $120
Corsair H80i || $90
Noctua NF-P14 FLX || $30
(2x)Noctua NF-P12-1300 || $50
Logitech C920 WebCam || $90
MXL AC-404 Microphone || $80
Polk Audio RM510 5.1 Speaker Set || $280
Denon AVR-1312 || $200
Nexus 7 Tablet || $250

*Total:* $2,450

Probably around $2,500 for shipping and handling. If I do win, and I seem to be going over budget, just take off the Polk Audio RM510 speaker set and I'll be more than happy. ;]


----------



## oorenotsoo

Count me in!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Bck9


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor $329.99 -$20.00 FREE $309.99 Newegg

CPU Cooler NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $136.99 $3.99 $140.98 Newegg

Motherboard
Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard $369.00 FREE $369.00 Amazon

Memory
G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory $129.99 FREE $129.99 Newegg

Storage
Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive $129.99 FREE $129.99 Amazon

Intel 520 Series Cherryville 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $252.98 FREE $252.98 Amazon

Video Card
MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) $489.99 FREE $489.99 Newegg

MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) $489.99 FREE $489.99 Newegg

Power Supply
Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $169.99 FREE $169.99 Amazon

Base Total: $2498.91
Promo Discounts: -$20.00
Shipping: $3.99
Total: $2482.90



Good luck everyone


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Exactly, you got it. You are able to do that. Just go to the first post where you made the rig and edit it in the post. Use what ever method you used whether it is rig builder or not.
> Yeah there are new things coming out so options and ideas will change. Let us not forget about the discount, rebate, and price changes.


the simple idea that comes in my mind is make another repost with your revision of your new rig or editted rig with the attachment of your old post....

i understand that this still counted as one entry,but why other people make how many rigs?to make the percentage of winning high?before i have read a guy here suggesting for all the participants to be listed with there rig posted on the first page....i seconded for this one for being fare for all of us who join this.


----------



## Faint

Edited my original post - #341 with an updated parts list but I might as well post the changes in this post as well.


----------



## ihaznopc

this would be my dream, my only pc and my happiness







its going to be my first real gaming rig if i win








http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Bdbz here it is , I hope I win so i could have a hobby and pursue my gaming and editing passion








goodluck to the others









*i'm in the ph (hope i'm still eligible)


----------



## Kaja

Intel Core i7-3930K retail - £466.12 (ebuyer)
Asus Rampage IV Extreme - £306.96 (dabs)
Antec P280 - £94.70 (amazon)
1x Seagate 3TB internal (ST3000DM001) - £89.99 (ebuyer)
2x Seagate 4TB internal (ST4000DM000) - £285.18 (morecomputers)
1x Samsung 840 Pro 512GB - £ 369.99 (dabs)

£1612.94 / $2461.19
Question answer:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



155


----------



## ProChargedLS2

I will re-post for an updated rig!


----------



## Paradigm84

People are still reposting.









Post once in the thread with the components you'd like, $2500 of which will be bought for you if you win.
If the GTX 780 comes out and you want one of them instead of two 670's, then you *update your original post* to include the new hardware.
It doesn't matter how many times you post, your chance of winning won't increase, but posts should be kept to a minimum so the thread doesn't have to be repeatedly cleaned.


----------



## chris0177

The reposting could possibly be from people needing to have at least 25 posts in that given period.


----------



## nismofreak

The posts need to be helpful to the community so reposting an updated rig doesn't help their count.


----------



## MEDPH

Edited my post #830.

Good Luck Ppl


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEDPH*
> 
> Edited my post #830.
> 
> Good Luck Ppl


Won't count as we can clearly see that you joined this website just for this contest. You joined after it was announced and your only posts are in this thread.


----------



## chronicfx

Can I have this clarified by admin? I don't want to hear it from you other guys please.

Do we post once a month or just one post will qualify us for the remaining 11 months? Also can we update that single post if we change our mind on rig set up as many of us have dreams every night?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Qy01

So In!









What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## crashdummy35

Edited: Used Rig Builder like the op says now.








February

Rig Builder Entry.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

i'm in on this thing

here is this

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4933356/version/4933358

and here is this other thing









https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=26678887

If i win my pc i will have it folding 24/7... something to keep in mind


----------



## Solstice11

Here's my entry:

My Ultimate rig 2013

Basically just my system with a new PSU and two GTX 690s


----------



## General Mars

*GPUs: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW 4096MB [x2 for SLI] ($1,020 Amazon)
SSD: Samsung 840 500GB ($350 Newegg)
Cooler: Corsair H100i ($110 Newegg)

Total: $1,480+$780+$240=$2,500
(New parts and costs of parts just purchased)*

_I just recently bought (still waiting for parts), so I would just replace GPU and add SSD.

Core i7 3770k ($244)
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA ($125)
BDD (LITE-ON Black 4X Blu-ray Reader SATA Model iHOS104-06 - OEM) ($25)
Samsung 840 120GB SATA III ($90)
LQ-310 ($30)
THOR-V2 White Ed. ($100)
Thermaltake 750W Toughpower Grand Gold ($92)
Arctic Silver 5 ($8)
Logitech G700 ($55)

Total = $780 (after Mail-in Rebates)

I then have ASUS HD7850-DC-2GD5-V2 (2GB) and G.Skill Ripjaws X Series (2x8GB, 1866) [$240]_

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## .nikon

I7 3770K

MOTHERBOARD:ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155

PSU: SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050

TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

2x MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 4GD5/OC GeForce GTX 680 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16

CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Model CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9G

CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler

Seagate Expansion 3TB Black Desktop Hard Drive STBV3000100

Intel 335 Series SSDSC2CT240A4K5 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive

ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner

$2,494.89


----------



## Jermasaurus

My proposed Rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4934228

Not a full rig, but more of upgrades to my current rig.


----------



## CudaBoy71

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Motherboard: ASRock X79 EXTREME4-M LGA 2011

Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB

Storage: Plextor M5P Xtreme Series PX-256M5Pro

Video Card: GIGABYTE GV-N670WF2-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB

Power Supply: SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W

Display: ASUS MX279H Silver / Black 27"

Case:CM Storm Stryker

Total=2,020.

Just what I want to fold and do a lil gaming.


----------



## Domino

MSI GT70 0NE (Dragon Edition)








Love me MSI laptops. Cheers for having this contest OCN! Best of luck to everyone please let me win... lol

Going to entry a different build. This one if a folding rig; thought it would be more exciting!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4967029

*Third Change:*

Custom MSI GT20C-022US


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



MSI GT60 2OC-022US
- FREE!!! - U.S. UPS GROUND SHIPPING (Use Coupon Code "FREESHIP" in Checkout) [U.S. Lower 48 ONLY / Restrictions Apply]
- MSI - $100 Mail in Rebate! Father's Day Promotion [Valid from: 06/16/2013 - 06/30/2013]
- 15.6" FHD 16:9 "Matte Type" Super Clear Ultra Bright LED Anti-Glare Screen w/ 95% NTSC Color Gamut (1920x1080) (SKU - X1R306)
- Standard Dead Pixel Policy
- XOTIC PC Professional Monitor Color Calibration (Will add to Production Time) (Operating System is required) (XPC Service)
- 4th Generation Intel® Haswell Core™ i7-4700MQ (2.4GHz - 3.4GHz, 6MB Intel® Smart Cache) (SKU - X2X914)
- Stock OEM Thermal Compound ( IC Diamond Thermal Compound - CPU + GPU Provided FREE with Processor Upgrade!)
- NVIDIA® GeForce™ GTX 770M 3,072MB PCI-Express GDDR5 DX11 w/ Optimus™ Technology
- No Copper Cooling Upgrade
- No Video Adapter
- No External Mobile Display
- 8GB DDR3 1600MHz [SKU-422P] (Dual Channel Memory (2x4GB SODIMMS)) - Default
- Standard Laptop Finish
- No Laptop Laser-Sketch™
- MSI Logo [White] - Stock
- Independant Confirguration of mSATA's in Primary HDD Bay (If selecting mSATA Options these will replace primary hard drive with mSATA's selected below)
- No mSATA SSD - [ mSATA Caddy = 2 x mSATA In Primary Hard Drive ] (if selected, no primary hard drive below)
- No mSATA SSD - [ mSATA Caddy = 2 x mSATA In Primary Hard Drive ] (if selected, no primary hard drive below)
- 1,000GB (1TB) 7200RPM Seagate Hybrid (Serial-ATA III 6GB/s - 64MB Cache) (SKU - X5Z002)
- 1,000GB (1TB) 7200RPM Seagate Hybrid (Serial-ATA III 6GB/s - 64MB Cache) (SKU - X5Z002)
- Combo Dual Layer SuperMulti DVDRW/CDRW Drive w/ Software (SKU - X7R451)
- No Extra Optical Bay Hard Drive Caddy
- No Back Up Hard Drive
- NO External USB Optical Drive
- Bluetooth Included *With select wireless cards only* (See "Wireless Network" Section Below)
- Bigfoot Networks Killer™ Dual Band Wireless-N 1202 - 802.11A/B/G/N Wireless LAN Module + Bluetooth 4.0 | Up to 300Mbps (2x2) - Default (SKU - X8R117)
- No Network Accessory
- Internal 3-in-1 Card Reader (SD/SDHC/SDXC)
- Integrated Digital Video Camera
- No TV Tuner
- Sound Blaster Compatible 3D Audio - Included
- No Carrying Case
- Smart Li-ion Battery (9-Cell)
- No Car Adapter
- No Spare AC Adapter
- No Dock/Hub/Adapter
- No Fingerprint Reader
- No Headset
- No External Keyboard
- Stock MSI SteelSeries™ Chiclet Backlit Keyboard
- No External Mouse
- No Notebook Cooler
- No Thanks, Please do not Overclock my system
- No Operating System Redline Boost
- WINDOWS 8 - 64-Bit (Pre-Installed + Drivers & Utilities Disk)
- Keep factory installed operating system
- Yes, please create a Windows 8 32GB USB Drive manufacturer factory backup recovery
- None
- No Antivirus Essentials Software Bundle
- No Back Up Software
- No Office Software
- No Software Bundle
- 2 Year MSI US/Canada Parts & Labor 1 Year Global Warranty w/ Lifetime Tech Support
+ 1 Year Accidental Damage Warranty (Requires Registration within 30 Days from Ship Date) (SKU - M9R301)
- No Certificate & Binder
- * 24/7 LIFETIME U.S. based telephone technical support
* Extreme QA testing by dedicated technicians
* 72 Hour stress testing and benchmarking to ensure top performance and stability
- Standard Production Time
- No Outside of US Shipping Coverage
- No thanks, standard double boxed packaging is okay with my order
- No XOTIC PC Gear


$1870.00

Extra would be spent towards a windows tablet.

155 = ans.


----------



## tambok2012

CPU: FX-8350 $199.99

MOBO: Asus Crosshair V Formula $229.99

RAM: TWO G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8GB (4GBx2) DDR3 1866 CL9 $49.99+$49.99=100$

GPU: TWO ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 $249.99+$249.99= 500$

HDD: Western Digital WD VelociRaptor 250gb + Western Digital Caviar Black 2tb $109.99+$189.99= 300$

PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750 GOLD $129.99

CASE: NZXT Source 210 Elite White Steel $49.99

MONITOR: Asus VK278Q Black 27" $304.99

MOUSE: Generic 5$

KEYBOARD: Generic 5$

I round off the .99

TOTAL: 1825$


----------



## Rushua

Here it is, the pc that would make going to uni later this year all the better







total cost with delivery (from scan.co.uk) is no more than £1540 which is $2436.45.

www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4934389

fingers crossed right?









15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## seraph84

Here's my rig!

Never had the opportunity to do some real watercooling before, so i have allowed a budget for it!

Thinking: EK Supremacy, Aquacomputer/Heatkiller 7970 waterblock, Phobya 200mm rad, some D5 pump/res combo.

Thanks OCN for the chance to win this


----------



## subnet

In!

Rig *here*

Answer: 155


----------



## Xinoxide

Rig remains unchanged for Feb.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834717


----------



## SuperDeo

WOW is this for reals lol how do you manage 1 rig a month 

i would like to upgrade my PC witch is used for my home business lol and it would be Amazing to win









rig builder link http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4934814

i can already imagine how happy the winner/winners will be when they get there message that they won lol instant heart attack haha

Thank you OCN


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Here´s mine!









1xEVGA Z77 Stinger mITX 212,74 €
1xBitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case - white 77,09 €
1xIntel Core i7-3770K 321,07 €
1xMushkin 8GB 2400-11 Blackline Ridgb 82,61 €
1xMSI 3GB HD7970 Lightning BE 490,19 €
1xCrucial 128GB 175/500 M4 120,09 €
1xbe quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730W 101,56 €
1xPHANTEKS PH TC14PE CPU Cooler - red 91,94 €
1xMionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse 77,80 €
1xRazer Blackwidow - Version 2013 - U.S. Version 86,99 €
1xAKG K 142 HD black/grey 101,28 €

Total 1 763,36 € ($2 402.77)


----------



## MP-Canuck

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919031

CPU: Intel core i7 3930K

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4

GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970

RAM: G.SKILL RipjawsZ F3-2400C10Q-16GZH

SSD: Samsung 840 Series 250GB

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB

Case: Fractal Design Define R4

Cooling: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011

Power: Seasonic Platinum 860

Total comes to about $2,250 CAD.

I am Canadian so I get to do the math. What is 15 x 10 + 5? = 155


----------



## microfister

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832509

heres mine, mostly just an upgrade on my current system.

swap to 3770K
added 2 GPUs
upgrade Ram
upgrade SSDs
Better PSU

price of upgrade from current with added GPUs bout $2540


----------



## the_dude

My Dream Rig:

Case: Fractal Design Define R4
Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V Pro LGA1155 Z77
CPU: Core i7 3770K
CPU Heatsink: Corsair H100i
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Black 16GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 680 Twin Frozr III
SSD:Crucial M4 256GB
HD: WD Caviar Black 1TB
PSU: Corsair AX860I

Total: $1871.25 CAD

Skill Testing Question 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Here´s mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1xEVGA Z77 Stinger mITX 212,74 €
> 1xBitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case - white 77,09 €
> 1xIntel Core i7-3770K 321,07 €
> 1xMushkin 8GB 2400-11 Blackline Ridgb 82,61 €
> 1xMSI 3GB HD7970 Lightning BE 490,19 €
> 1xCrucial 128GB 175/500 M4 120,09 €
> 1xbe quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730W 101,56 €
> 1xPHANTEKS PH TC14PE CPU Cooler - red 91,94 €
> 1xMionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse 77,80 €
> 1xRazer Blackwidow - Version 2013 - U.S. Version 86,99 €
> 1xAKG K 142 HD black/grey 101,28 €
> 
> Total 1 763,36 € ($2 402.77)


Question answer: 155!


----------



## Sazexa

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Oh god, this is far too good to be true! I wish everyone good luck, hope some happy people really get what they want. Here's my shot.
> It's not really a rig, but it's more of the upgrades and things I'd love to change into my rig.
> 
> Case Change - Corsair 550D
> I love that case so much.
> 
> GPU Upgrade - EVGA GTX 680 (x2)
> I play in 2560 x 1440, and may be getting two more screens of the same resolution. I'd need some beefier graphic output to do that, and these could handle it.
> 
> RAM Upgrade - Corsair Dominator Platinum 4 x 4GB
> Having more memory is always nice. Especially faster memory!
> 
> PSU Upgrade - Corsair AX760
> A more efficient PSU to match the colors of the build nicely!
> 
> CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i
> I love the aesthetic and look to this cooler. I'd love to have one.
> 
> Fans - SilenX EFX-12-15 120mm (Red, x5)
> These fans seem to "push" a lot of air at a low noise level and look very, very nice. I'd gladly have them in the system.
> 
> SSD - Corsair Force GT 500GB
> I've got one of their 120GB drives and they're amazing. I'd love to have one that matched that was a larger capacity!
> 
> HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> Not many people do, but I've had good luck with Seagate and trust their products. Would be an excellent drive for storing my photography and videography work!
> 
> The total comes to around $2,480
> 
> Well, that would really make me the happiest I could be at the moment. It would theme my entire build in red, black, and silver. (I have an ASUS ROG motherboard) and would have killer performance. Hope I can win one of these. ;]
> Good luck, guys.
> 
> If by any chance there is a raise, or I get one/some of these upgrades, next on my list(or as an alternative list) would have to be:
> 
> ASUS Xonar Essence One
> Sennheiser HD800
> Denon AVR-1613
> This would be about $2,500. I might take this and really put my speakers to use.





Keeping it all the same for February. Congratulations, Angrybutcher! Enjoy it!


----------



## damnwebsite

HOLY JESUS







..... Anywho my country doesn't require contests like these to be a game of skill....
Anywho, not really a complete build 

1x Rampage IV Extreme
1x Switch 810 Gunmetal
2x Sapphire 7970's
1x AX860i
1x XSPC Raystorm 750 RS360
1x XSPC RS240 120mm rad
2x Nickel Acetal Ek 7970 Blocks

The price really fluctuates depending on what is bought in New Zealand and what is shipped from America because buying things here is like getting a kick to the balls, wayyyy too overpriced. Ended up getting my x79 from ocn


----------



## Thegamer2010

I would really just like to upgrade my rig:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3555729

Gpu: MSI GTX 680 SLI $1000

CPU: Intel 3930K $589.99

Motherboard Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79 $424.99

Monitor: ACHIEVA Shimian QH270-IPSI $350

Total: 2364.98

What is 15 x 10 + 5? = 155


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Mine is pretty simple just upgrading some of what I've already go

AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz
199$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284

Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case
130$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model MV-3V4G3D/US
100$ (2 kits)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096 (Sadly currently out of stock)

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX
140$ before rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514

GIGABYTE GV-R787OC-2GD Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition
250$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418

grand total 820$ before shipping (which is usually free with them over 250$ orders)

Thats really about it. pretty low key but enough to get my by for more than a few years with the things I do.


----------



## Maple-Canuck

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4937033

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K

Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2

Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V Pro

GPU: Galaxy GeForce GTX 680 GC

RAM: G.SKILL RipjawsX F3-1866C9D-16GXM

SSD: 2 Samsung 840 Series 250GB

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB

HDD: Western Digital WD Caviar Green 3TB

PSU: Seasonic Platinum 760W

Soundcard: ASUS Xonar Essence ST

Case from current rig will be reused.

Total: $2,300+/-

Skill question: "What is 15 x 10 + 5?" Answer is 155


----------



## dumbazz

Here's my entry.

//www.overclock.net/g/a/833489/big-bang-bong/

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4790196


----------



## $ilent

Im in! Thanks admin and OCN for this great opportunity!

My Rig - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4937467

CPU - Intel Core i7-3930K 3.20GHz (Sandybridge-E) Socket LGA2011 Processor
GPU - Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Windforce 3X 3072MB
MOBO - Asus P9X79 PRO Intel X79 (Socket 2011) DDR3 Motherboard
CASE - NZXT Switch 810 Big Tower Case - White
SSD - Samsung 128GB SSD 840 PRO
PSU - Seasonic X-Series 650w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply
CPU Cooler - Corsair Hydro H100i
OS - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-Bit
RAM - Samsung Green (MV-3V4G3D/US) 8GB (2x4GB)

My rig is a Sapphire 7970 as I couldnt match the gigabyte one, but either will obviously do







Comes to around £1550 or $2500.

15x10+5 = 155.


----------



## Crim427

This is an awesome opportunity!

Rig Builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4937349

Total Cost: 2429.95

This is only for the Motherboard, Graphics card, CPU, Memory, and 840 Pro.

The rest I have in my sig rig.


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

Right then! Here is my proposed build: The Red Dragon

Case: Lian-Li PC-Q11R
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G SFX
Mobo: Asus P8Z77 -I Deluxe
CPU: intel core i5 3570K
Ram: 8 Gigs of Samsung Miracle RAM
GPU: EVGA GTX 670 with EK full cover block and backplate
SSD: 240 Gig Corsair Neutron GTX
Rads: 4 120mm single radiators
Pump/ CPU Block: Apogee Drive II.

The idea for this mod started out when I discovered that it might be possible to a put four 120mm radiators in a pc-q11. And that's the plan, A fully water cooled gaming rig, in a mini itx case.









The case will accommodate 240mm GPU, and with radiators that are only 120mm wide I might just be able to fit two side by side. Naturally the top and bottom of the case will have to be cut to allow for airflow. The drives will be moved elsewhere to accommodate the bottom rads, But the top will be the trick, since the P8Z77 -I Deluxe has that daughter board which may get in the way of the fans. The front fan will be eliminated entirely, and the ssd's will mount up there along with a res if necessary.

I've been dreaming of building this for months, maybe now it can become a reality.


----------



## jrockut83

Slightly overpriced but would be SO FULL OF WIN that even Capt. Picard himself would blush!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4934938/version/4934940

Truly outstanding giveaway!!!!


----------



## Faraz

RigBuilder

PC Part Picker

Thank you for this amazing opportunity.


----------



## Hartk1213

ok so i was thinking about my Dream Rig i posted earlier and i would like to turn my rig now minus a few components into an HTPC and then use some leftover parts for this Dream Rig...Yeah i know my rig now is kind of overkill for an HTPC but i might game on my tv in the living room you never know..anyways here is my new proposal for the $2500.00

*New Rig Components*

CPU - Intel 3770k - $329.99
GPU - (2x) XFX 7870 2GB - $499.98
Motherboard - GigabyteG1 Sniper Z77 - $269.99
Ram - Corsair Vengance 16GB (4x4GB) - $99.99
SSD - Crucial M4 256GB - $179.99
PSU - Seasonic X-850 - $169.99
CPU Block - EK Surpreme - $49.99
GPU Block - (2x) EX-FC7870 - $209.90
360mm Rad - Swifttech eXtreme - $67.95
240mm Rad - Swifttech eXtreme - $51.95
Fans - (9x) Bitfenix Spectre Pro - $116.55
Fittings - (2x) Monnsoon Fittings - $69.98
Tubing - Primochill Neon Green - $40.00
Pump - EX DDC-IT Plus - $76.95
Res - EK DDC X-Res 140 - $54.95
Cable Sleeving - Black - $21.90
Cable Sleeving - Neon Green - $21.90
Case Lighting - Green LED strip lighting - $13.98
*HTPC Components*


HDD - Seagate Baracuda 2TB - $129.99
KB/Mouse - Wireless - $15.99
HTPC Case - Apevia SECC - $69.95

Total = *$2594.00*

Let me know what you guys think about my new proposal


----------



## Djghost454

I already own quite a few of the parts I want in my next rig, so I'm only including parts needed to upgrade.
Any parts replaced(currently in sig rig) will be put up for sale on OCN.

2(x) Acer B243PWLK 24" LCD: 579.98
EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR: 559.99
Corsair AX1200i: 329.99
(2x) Corsair Dominator GT 8gb: 169.98
Gigabyte GA-z77x-up7: 399.99
(2x) Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD1CCA 256gb SSD: 359.98

Total: $2,399.91
Shipping from Newegg: 33.57
Grand total: $2,433.48


----------



## najiro

*Resubmitting... Here's my new list:*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4938193

CPU: *i7-4770k* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901 $349

Motherboard: *MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130692 $187

GPU: *2 x MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745&T ($259x2) $518

RAMS: *2 x CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMY8GX3M2A2133C11R (Red)* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233528 ($84x2) $168

Storage: *Western Digital Red 2TB* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236343 $119

Boot Drive: *OCZ Vector 128GB* (owned)

PSU: *Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850watts* (owned) should be enough based on what I read

Chassis: *Coolermaster Storm Trooper* (owned) waiting for the Phanteks Enthoo Primo, it looks nice and promising.

Cooling: *XSPC Raystorm 750 rx360* - http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1UB0 $196.68 I wanted an H220 but it's just too hard to find one of those right now... ~_~

Peripherals:
KB: *logitech G710+* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126299 $119
Mice: *SteelSeries Sensei* http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Sensei-Laser-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B005L38QLQ - $71.68
Headset: *SteelSeries Siberia V2* (owned)

Monitor: HP QJ684AS 2311GT 23" 3D LED Monitor $300 (In a store near me)

Total: $2,027

I'm pretty sure I can buy all these in a store near me except for the XSPC kit which I have to buy in a different city with around $15 shipping fee. I read the Haswell will give around %20 increase in performance coming from a Sandy processor of the same tier. This should be a wonderful replacement from my i5-2500k build. Thanks for the chance OCN!


----------



## Hobbs zn

1 Cooler Master Scout 2, Mid Tower, Gunmetal Grey, with windowed side panel,
1 Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus, 650w
1 ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, all-in-one LGA1155, Intel Z77
1 Intel Core i5-2550K, 3.4GHz, LGA1155, Quad Core, 32nm, 6MB L3 cache, 95w
1 G.Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX, TridentX with black heatsink, 16GB (2x 8GB), DDR3 2400
1 Seagate Momentus ST9500420AS, 500GB, 2.5", SATA3G, support NCQ, 7200rpm, 16mb cache
1 Corsair Force GT 120GB 2.5" SATA6G SSD
1 LG GH24NS90, 24x SATA, black
1 Sapphire HD7870 Flex, 2GB 256bit 4 channel DDR
1 Cooler Master Quickfire TK, Wired, Cherry MX Red, mechanical gaming keyboard with Red backlit
1 Cooler Master Sentinel Advance 2
3 Samsung BX2450, 24" Wide LED, TOC charcoal grey
1 Logitech Z-506, Black, 5.1 channel, 75w
1 Corsair H100i, Hydro CPU water cooling, copper, pre-filled / closed-loop / sealed coolant system
6 Cooler Master Turbine Master MACH0.8, 120mm, 800rpm, 35.07CFM, 13.83dBA, 16 blades,
1 Cooler Master Sirus, 5.1,
1 Cooler Master HS-M Battle Pad SSK, SGS-6000-KHM-1-GP
1 Cooler Master Skorpion, Mouse Bungee cable management


----------



## PoisonousRakija

Gaming Rig:

*CPU* Intel CPU Core i7 3770K - LGA 1155 $332.20 remove
*CPU Cooling* NZXT Kraken X60 $155.00 remove
*Motherboard* ASRock Z77 Extreme9 Intel Mainboard - LGA 1155 $304.00 remove
*Hard Drive* Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB $99.00 remove
*Hard Drive* Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB $99.00 remove
*Solid State Drive*Kingston 240GB HyperX 3K SSD $198.00 remove
*Internal Drives* LG BH14NS40 BluRay Writer $100.00 remove
*Memory*G.SKILL DDR3 16GB (4 X 4GB) PC-10666/1333 F3-10666CL7Q-16GBXH Ram $109.00 remove
*Cases* (no PSU included) NZXT Phantom 820 - Gunmetal $265.00 remove
*Power Supply* Thermaltake 850w EVO Blue 2.0 $205.00 remove
*Graphics Card* ZOTAC nVidia 670 2GB $459.00 remove
*Sound Card* Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G Soundcard $129.00

Prices from CentreCom Australia

$2454.19 AUD


----------



## Alex132

My Ultimate Rig <3

CPU
i7 3930K - $570

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - $450

RAM
Cosair Dominator Platinum 64GB (8 x 8GB) 2133Mhz C9 - $900

Case
Corsair 900D - $340

Watercooling
EK GeForce 690 GTX Block - $150
(2) XSPC EX140 - $90.

Total: $2500

I haven't included the SSD/GPU/PSU/Cooling as I have those already xP.
But if I did it would come be:

GPU
EVGA Nvidia GTX690 - $1000

SSD
(2) Corsair Neutron GTX120 - $125 each, $250.

PSU
Corsair HX850 - $185

Cooling
RASA RX360 kit - $185

This would make it come near to $4115

Would be so awesome to win this!

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Digitalninja126

Chance for a free Rig? I'm in. Rig in sig.


----------



## chropose

This is my ultimate rig:

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3770k

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H

*RAM*
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) F3-2400C10D-16GTX

*Hard Drive*
OCZ Vector Series VTR1-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM

*Graphics*
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition (x2 Crossfire)

*Cooling*
CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler

*Power*
Seasonic SS-760XP

*Audio*
ASUS Xonar Essence STX

*Case*
Corsair Graphite Series 600T Silver

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155

Mail-in Rebate: US$ 20
Total cost: 2527.89 - 20 = US$ 2507.89


----------



## d3vour3r

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4912549

$7.3K


----------



## Capt

My current rig is in my signature.

Honestly, I'd love to have a laptop for school (Programmer) since my old one died.

The Lenovo T430s would be awesome!









http://shop.lenovo.com/us/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t430s


----------



## Wulfgar

Here is mine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4940139

Price on Newegg.ca for the whole thing = $2,466.41


----------



## sniperfifer

Long time lurker, never really made an account. First for everything I guess. My build isn't that fancy, honestly the mITX setup is super constraining but I've always wanted a little guy that packed a stupid amount of punch. Not sure of the D14 would actually fit in the Prodigy though.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4941174


----------



## NBrock

This would be 24/7 Folding Machine. I would continue to Play games on my current/only rig







I would change my set up from the 2p or 4p set up since Core 17 is going to be the next thing... I am getting mad numbers on my 7970 125k ppd-135k ppd on one card.

I would do a 3930K $499
http://www.microcenter.com/product/376493/Core_i7_3930K_32GHz_LGA_2011_Boxed_Processor

Mobo X79 Asus Rampage IV $439
http://www.microcenter.com/product/381461/X79_Rampage_IV_Extreme_LGA_2011_X79_Intel_Extended_ATX_Intel_Motherboard

PSU $269
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207020

Ram $269
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233237

2x HD 7970 I would plan to add 2 more once I had the money $838
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202008

Cooler until I can afford to do a liquid cooling set up $31
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-103-065&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=100&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3#scrollFullInfo

$2,345 Total


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

IN. Thanks Admin. Thanks OC!

$2,384.91

In Riggy


----------



## xxpenguinxx

All I will ever need (at least for 5-8 years). Nothing crazy but $2500 is more then what I payed for my car.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4941312


----------



## Dhirrac+

Here is my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4939608

*CPU:* _Intel i7-4770K_

*Motherboard:* _ASUS MAXIMUS VI GENE_

*Graphics:* _SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB GDDR5_

*RAM*: _G.Skill F3-14900CL9Q-16GBZL_

*Hard Drive:* _Samsung 840 Pro MZ-7PD256BW_

*Hard Drive:* _WD Red 4TB (WD40EFRX)_

*Optical Drive:* _ASUS DRW-24B5ST_

*Cooling:* _Corsair H100i_

*OS:* _Windows 7 Ultimate_

*Monitor:* _ASUS VG23AH_

*Keyboard:* _Razer Blackwidow_

*Power:* _Corsair AX860i_

*Case:* _NZXT Phantom 530_

*Mouse:* _Razer Mamba_

*Mouse Pad:* _Razer Destructor 2_

*Audio:* _Razer Kraken 7.1_

*Audio:* _Logitech Speaker System Z906_

Thanks for the opportunity OCN! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NostraD

WoW! Another awesome opportunity from OCN!! Thanks so much!!!!









Here is my ultimate list - I have a Switch 810 here at home that I would absolutely LOVE to stuff all this gear into!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4940592

Hoping, hoping, hoping, hoping, hoping, hoping, hoping...


----------



## Sashimi

Thanks so much OC!!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4941309

This whole thing is like...5 grands but I'll decide later on which to pick if I win lol.


----------



## Sparhawk

Awesome,

Here's my system: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4942550


----------



## 2wenty

This is sick!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4943018


----------



## AsusFan30

This is nothing extreme..Just a nice Rig I would like to build.

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-3770K
HARD DRIVE: 2TB SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
RAM: 8GB DDR3/1600MHz Dual Channel Memory Corsair
MOTHERBOARD:GIGABYTE GA-Z77-HD3 Intel Z77
VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB 16X PCIe 3.0 Video Card


----------



## iSw3de

WoW!
Looks like it will be impossible to win this one








Anyway, here are my Ultimate Rig that I want to win!
If i win i pay the rest over 2500$!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4943138


----------



## SimplyTheBest

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 180GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card x2

Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## hathornd

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4943189

Woowoo, let's DO THIS!


----------



## Jixr

gigabyte itx board, swiftech itx case, probably a 7990, i7, and as much liquid cooling parts as I can fit in it.


----------



## Heartl3ss

This is it..took some time to study it..comes around 2300$.. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832746 also thanks admin for this chance to win this wonderful gift!


----------



## enilsen16

even though i cant technically enter yet. This would be a bad ass rig.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($364.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($80.00 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($319.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($589.99 @ TigerDirect)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($244.96 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($19.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $2369.88
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-07 12:22 EST-0500)_


----------



## abe_joker

This is what I want so I can upgrade my old system, play games again and 24/7 folding like I used to:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4945850

Total is above $2,500 but I can put the rest: $2,858.89 (USD)


----------



## Hemi177

I know it's a one in a million chance to win, but it doesn't hurt to try right? Here's my build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4942233 The answer is 155 for 15 x 10 + 5.


----------



## McDown

i7 3770K
ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA/THUNDERFX
GTX 690
EK GTX 690 block
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB
CORSAIR AX860i PSU

answer 155


----------



## Layer8

Here's my Rig!

*http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4946506*

I've been planning this build, but I would be so thankful if this came through! Then I could exclaim "Dreams really do come true!" There was a problem with uploading pictures but I will do that as soon as possible!

Here's the list for ya!

*Parts:*

Intel Core i5-3570K CPU: http://goo.gl/0X0N7

Cooler Master Hyper 212+ CPU Cooler: http://goo.gl/ggl5e

XFX 7870 2GB Graphics Card: http://goo.gl/qLQ0V

Gigabyte Z77 LGA1155 UDH3 Motherboard: http://goo.gl/h6vuk

Corsair Vengeance 8GB RAM: http://goo.gl/rbj54

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB Hard Drive: http://goo.gl/0UnMm

Samsung 840 SSD: http://goo.gl/x1Ffr

Rosewill Capstone 450W Power Supply: http://goo.gl/h3AxG

Antec Stainless Case: http://goo.gl/h7lm0

3 Pin to Molex Cable: http://goo.gl/QTvTr

Sony DVD Burner: http://goo.gl/7gm3D

Windows 7 Home Premium: http://goo.gl/AZbvP

Monitors: http://goo.gl/jzyKs x2

KeyBoard and Mouse: http://goo.gl/kJwmC

DVI: http://goo.gl/mV02b x2

Bose Companion Speakers: http://goo.gl/Ylpgm

It would seriously be awesome to get this!
Thanks for your consideration! *Cheers!*


----------



## Mumbles37

Amazing contest!

Here's mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4947337


----------



## RX7-2nr

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4947340
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Cj2B

Some parts are not on there because Ive already got them and Im already over the $2500 budget. I didnt include cooling because Id build a custom WC loop and am not sure what itd cost exactly. Probably going to tweak some stuff as well as make it in rigbuilder.

i7 3930k
Rampage IV Extreme
2x Gigabyte 7970
16gb G.Skill Ripjaws 2133
2tb WD Black
256gb Samsung 840
Corsair 800D
Seasonic x1050


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Processor: i7 3930K (Currently have i5 2500k)

Video Card: GTX 690 or sli 680 (Currently have XFX 9600 GT)

Power Supply: Depends on the Rig components (Currently have 650W Thermaltake toughpower)

Motherboard: EVGA X79 Classified (Currently have Asus P8z68-M Pro not even SLI ready)

RAM: Already have 16 GB Ballistix its enough

Case: Already have Cooler Master Storm Stryker its good

At the moment the main concern is about my motherboard and video card they are not getting up to the mark that much...So would always love if I was helped in getting those components.Thank you.


----------



## Pawelr98

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4948194


----------



## mindblowingj

What a great contest !! Here is what I would dream of having at home ^^ : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4948188


----------



## TSXmike

cannot believe i didnt enter this earlier!

my submission:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4948347


----------



## thymedtd

good luck everyone, i hope to see build logs from the winners of these rigs
and my entry http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4948713 comes in at *$2439.91*


----------



## kkorky

Thanks so much for the opportunity to possibly win some killer gear which would be put to great use









My Dream rig :http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4948824

*Or within the confines of the 2500 USD budget, i would get:
*

*CPU*
i7 3930K - 569.99

*Graphics*
GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB (reference model EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR) -999.99

*Power*
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 -169.99

*Motherboard*
ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA -289.99
*
RAM*
CORSAIR Dominator 16GB -119.99

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 830 SSD 256 GB -159.99

*Cooling*
Kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition, nickel plated version - 140.00

All Neweg prices except the GPU block which is from Aquacomputer

*Grand total=2449.94*

This would then also allow me to do folding, i havent been able to take part as yet.
Ahh if only wishes came true


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Here is what I came up with ....

RigBuilder List

Antec 900 $99
1tb Seagate HDD $119
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 128g SSD $140
GTX 690 $999
OCZ ZX 1000w PSU $199
8gigs G.Skill Ripjaw 2133 DDR3 Ram $55
Maximus V Formula $290
i7-3770K $320
H100 $100

Grand Total $2367 (shipping not included for frozencpu)


----------



## Thrasher1016

Parts of my current - mostly perepherials - will fill in the blanks, while the internals are an all new beast!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4949069

Thanks!
-T


----------



## Ksireaper

Awesome contest!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4949261

Daughter is getting into PC gaming now, tim to get her a rig.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

I want to get in on this....here we go:

CPU
AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (200)

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351VXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB (459.99)

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ (249.99)

Power
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSA00-80GAD3-US 1000W(229.99)

Motherboard
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX (239.99)

RAM
G.SKILL Sniper 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (50.99)
Already have 8 gigs of this









Monitor
Acer G276HLDbd Black 27" (299.99)

Thats all for me....looking at right around 1740 dollars total, I have everything else







. If i win this I would get an overclock.net tattoo on my body....i swear i would...


----------



## Tech-Boy

What I want:

CPU:
i7-3770K
$329.99

GPU:
EVGA GTX 690
$1,029.99

MOBO:
ASUS Sabertooth Z77
$234.99

RAM:
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4X4GB 1866MHz)
$196.48

PSU:
Corsair AX850
$229.99

SSD:
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
$289.99

CASE:
Fractal Design Define R4
$119.99

*Rig Builder!*


----------



## Comp4k

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4950059

155


----------



## canislupusan

Here goes nothing. CHOOOO CHOOOO

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4948818


----------



## Alkaid

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/vie

im in:

Processor: Intel Core i7 3970X 3.5GHz Hexa-Core

Processor Cooler: Corsair H100i

Motherboard: Gigabyte G1. Assassin 2

Memory RAM: Teams Xtreem 16GB 2400 Mhz

GPU: Gigabye HD7950

HDD: SSD Corsair 120 GB

BD-ROM: Bluray LG

Monitor: LG IPS

Power: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W

Case: Corsair Obsidian 800D

Keyboard: Logitech

Mouse: Logitech

Gamepad: Logitech

SATA Controller: LSI 9271


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Here's what I came up with. Good luck to everyone.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919341

*CPU* - Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core - $279.99

*CPU Cooler* - Swiftech H220- $139.99

*Motherboard* - Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 - $325.99

*RAM* - Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 - $49.99

*RAM* - Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 - $49.99

*Graphics* - Asus GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB - $999.99

*Hard Drive* - Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SSD - $219.99

*Hard Drive* - Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM - $97.61

*Optical Drive* - Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer - $19.98

*Case* - NZXT Phantom (Black/Orange) ATX Full Tower- $134.98

*Power* - Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold - $169.99

*Total* - $2,487.49


----------



## exzacklyright

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H90 94.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($170.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($155.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($599.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($272.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($85.53 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($104.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2430.43
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-17 15:39 EDT-0400)_


----------



## gdawg33

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus P9X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($249.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Mushkin Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($470.05 @ Mwave)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($168.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Dell U2711 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($772.63 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Wired Gaming Keyboard ($79.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2441.60
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-09 14:35 EST-0500)_


----------



## DigiOC

Good luck to everyone, I'm enjoying reading your parts lists and I hope to see some great build logs come from this!









My Submission:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4953293

*The Build:*

*CPU:* Intel 3770K
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 1866
size: 8 GBytes
*Case:* CaseLabs SM8
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
*Hard Drive:* Intel 520 Series 180GB
*Graphics:* MSI GTX 680 Lightning
*Power:* Corsair AX1200i

*Total:* $2,476.89

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## 267267123

I think this is really cool. Is anyone sponsoring this? If so, may I ask who? I doubt it would be an etailer because they don't make the huge margins needed to pull something this AWESOME









If I won, I suppose I'd give my current rig to my mom, who likes to play RPGs, which don't tend to be graphically intensive.

My RigBuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4953600

It goes over budget by $70. I suppose I could drop the $70 8x optical drive.

Or even swap the 3770K for a 3570K. Some people propose a 3930K/3960X with one video card,while I manage to squeeze in two with a 3770K.


----------



## Rasemotte

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139005

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121716 x2

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239046

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231568

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011

What is 15 x 10 + 5 : 155


----------



## barkinos98

its been a long time since i posted here







but i can't believe i still haven't changed my decision on a rig.

OWAIT

i did didnt i, boredom makes people do random stuff









so anyways link to rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4955919


----------



## qwan456

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5245029

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz
Mobo: Asus Maximus VI Hero
GPU: [2] ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5
RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 8GB DDR3 2400
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD: TOSHIBA PH3300U-1I72 3TB 7200 RPM
ODD: LG Black 12X Blu-ray Combo Drive SATA Model UH12NS29 - OEM -
AIO Cooler: Swiftech H220 or the H110i if the Swiftech is not avaliable
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
PSU: Fractal Design Newton R3 800w
Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Mouse: Thermaltake eSports Level 10 M Black
_____

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=27718807
$1,921.91+$12.99 shipping

Case: http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=78227
PSU: http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=75060
$194.26

Cooler: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18290/ex-wat-242/
$139.99

Total: $2271.15


----------



## tyler31763

Rigbuilder link. This may go over 2500 with shipping willing to pay the difference. I thank you for doing this giveaway for giving the chance for people who may not be able to purchase a high end gaming set-up to receive one.

Updated build: 3/25/2013


----------



## misclik

its in my rigs list. hope I win that beast


----------



## Coof

Here goes nothing!
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CJYC


----------



## Kanashimu

CPU: 3930K
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
GPU: 2x XFX 7970
Memory: 16GB Gskill 2133
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB
PSU: Corsair HX1050
Case: Cooler Master HAF X

Also listed in my rigs. Thanks and good luck to all! If I do win, I can pretty much give away my entire current rig other than the hard drives and maybe heatsink, haha.

==================

3930K - $590

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=64992&vpn=BX80619I73930K&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1312

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - $425

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=65538&vpn=Rampage%20IV%20Extreme&manufacture=ASUS&promoid=1360

XFX 7970 Crossfire 360x2 = $720

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=67172&vpn=FX797ATDFC&manufacture=XFX&promoid=1382

16GB G.SKILL @ 2133 - $155

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=66138&vpn=F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH&manufacture=G.Skill

Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB - $170

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=58376&vpn=WD2002FAEX&manufacture=Western%20Digital%20WD

Corsair HX 1050 - $215

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=78438&vpn=CP-9020033-NA&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1312

Cooler Master HAF X - $170

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=53776&vpn=RC-942-KKN1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

$2445 total as of now. Best of luck to everyone, and thank you very much!


----------



## xd9denz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd9denz*
> 
> Thanks for this ADMIN................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard : ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 = $430 (Newegg)
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 = $570 (Newegg)
> 
> CPU Cooler : Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme/All-In-One Liquid Cooling System = $145 (Newegg)
> 
> RAM : CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) = $82 (Newegg)
> 
> RAM : CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) = $82 (Newegg)
> 
> SSD : Crucial M4 2.5" 256GB = $200 (Newegg)
> 
> HDD : Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200 RPM = $110 (Newegg)
> 
> GPU : SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 3GB = $300 (Newegg)
> 
> GPU : SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 3GB = $300 (Newegg)
> 
> OPTICAL DRIVE : ASUS Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM Internal Blu-ray Drive = $60
> 
> PSU : CORSAIR AX860i = $230 (Newegg)
> 
> CASE : NZXT SWITCH 810 White = $170 (Newegg)
> 
> RIG TOTAL COST = $2679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i know this more than $2500 given budget by the ADMIN to fill,but he stated that feel free to post more than the price given
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This would be my first post of my rig admin last January entry....... Post #474 Page #48....

I would like to change my parts according to the current prices as of this month .....
I hope this way the others will follow also for 1 person 1 entry on this opportunity given by the Admin...








So this would be the updates on my rig for the end of Month of February entry ....

CPU : Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor = $560.98

CPU Cooler : Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler = $84.99

Motherboard : Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard = $321.98

RAM : Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory = $94.98

SSD : Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk = $119.95

HDD : Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive = $89.99

GPU : Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card = $379.99

GPU : Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card = $379.99

Case : Corsair Vengeance C70 (White) ATX Mid Tower Case = $79.99

PSU : XFX ProSeries 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply = $122.75

Optical Drive : Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer = $19.98

Case Fans : Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans = $27.99 X 4(2-Pack) = $111.96

Keyboard : Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Elite Wired Gaming Keyboard = $82.00

Mouse : Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse = $44.99

Total Cost is = $2494.52 (including mail rebates and Shipping cost)

Here the link of my prices and parts http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CNAk .....

Hope I win for this month...as a greatest gift for my birthday









Thanks again OCN for this wonderful opportunity......


----------



## FedeVi

My entry:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Motherboard: asus sabertooth z77
RAM : Corsair Vengeance LowProfile 16GB (2x8GB)
HD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 250GB
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H110
GPU: Gainward phantom 670
Monitor: Dell U2412M
Keyboard: Filco Ninja Majestouch-2
PSU: Corsair Professional Gold AX850W
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 500R
Audio Card: Asus Xonar DX

Total: $2497

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4957722


----------



## SeD669

Here is mine:

*CPU:*
i7 - 3930K -$579

*MOTHERBOARD:*
Asus Sabertooth Z77 -$245

*HDD:*
1x Samsung 840 256GB -$195
1x Seagate SATA3 3TB -$139

*RAM:*
Patriot Viper 16GB Kit (2x8GB) -$132

*GPU:*
2GB GTX680 Asus -$559

*COOLING:*
1x Corsair H100i -$145
1x Antec Kuhler H20 620 -$79

*CASE:*
Thermaltake Level 10GT -$278

*PSU:*
Antec HCG 900 -$155

*OPTICAL DRIVE:*
SATA Blu-ray LG -$55

*MONITOR:*
27" 2ms Samsung S27A950D -$429

*TOTAL: $2990*


----------



## Weshhh

My entry:

link to pc part picker
link to rigbuilder

Total: $2710.86


----------



## ShadowEW

Well, I can always hope and dream to win, it would be really nice and finally make use of my 3930k ;~;'

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4958190
PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CPmw

CPU Cooler
NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid
*$133.98*

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011
*$419.99*

Memory
G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2666
*$299.99*

Storage
OCZ RevoDrive 3 series 240GB PCI-E SSD
*$318.34*
_(Hope running this on the lower PCIe slot won't pull down the Crossfire, otherwise I'll just shove this into Hoshi and use Hoshi's SSD instead :3)_

Video Card
Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
*$319.99*
Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
*$319.99*
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB _(Becase ~)_
*$319.99*

Power Supply
Corsair AX1200i 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V
*$305.98*

Total
*$2438.25* _At the time~ (+Rebates, but ehhhhhhh ~ x3)_

I already have an Intel i7 3930k.. Just.. Nothing to use it with ~


----------



## DrBrogbo

Hastily thrown together rig. Total $2,623

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4958474


----------



## F1ynn

got mine all set to go in rig builder!







really hopin to win! Good luck to all!


----------



## Hammerdin

blue power (rigbuilder)

tried to keep it blue themed while still building a dream machine


----------



## ssnyder28

My dream pc

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CTwc

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($227.99 @ Amazon)

Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($184.99 @ Newegg)

Storage: Seagate Barracuda Green 1.5TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.98 @ SuperBiiz)

Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($217.99 @ Amazon)

Video Card: XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($289.99 @ Newegg)

Video Card: XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($289.99 @ Newegg)

Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Blue ATX Full Tower Case ($129.99 @ Newegg)

Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($146.98 @ Amazon)

Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224BB DVD/CD Writer ($15.98 @ Outlet PC)

Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($679.84 @ TigerDirect)

Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire Pro Wired Gaming Keyboard ($59.99 @ Newegg)

Total: $2663.69


----------



## b3machi7ke

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4959176/version/4959178

Here's hoping to win something in 2013!!!


----------



## packerbackermk

Here she is. =)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4959412


----------



## Tribes

*RigBuilder* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4959600

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler*
Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*
ASRock X79 Extreme4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
*Memory*
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage*
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Video Card*
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB FTW Video Card (2-Way SLI)
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB FTW Video Card
*Case*
NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case
*Power Supply*
Rosewill Capstone 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
*Monitor*
Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor
*Keyboard*
Logitech G510 Wired Gaming Keyboard
*Mouse*
Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse


----------



## Jbear

Great contest!

My submission: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4960633

Will be fun to build this ultimate Steam Box/HTPC









Intel i5 4670K (€204.90)
Gigabyte GA-Z87MC-D3H (€121)
G.Skill Ares F3-1866C10D-16GAB (€119)
2* Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD (€1155)
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (€153.45)
Seasonic Platinum Series 760W (€157.70)

Fractal Design Node 605 (already own)
Thermalright AXP-100 (already own)
Intel 510 120GB SSD (already own)
2* Samsung Spinpoint F3 2TB (already own)
Logitech DiNovo Mini (already own)
XBOX 360 Wireless Controller with USB Dongle (already own)
Onkyo TX-NR515 (already own)
Sony KDE 37EX500 (already own)

(last updated on aug 16th)


----------



## BBEG

*Reloaded!*

*Option 1) Evil Mac Pro*
*Case:* Silverstone FT03 ($160)
*CPU:* i7 4930k (Sept launch, est. $540)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene ($270)
*Memory:* G.SKILL Sniper low voltage 32GB 1866MHz RAM ($270)
*Graphics:* 2x HIS 7970 IceQ X² GHz Edition ($920)
*Power:* Seasonic SS-1000 Platinum ($220)
*Storage:* 1x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD ($220)
*Monitor:* ...
*Total Price:* $2600. I guess I'll be footing the bill for $100 + cooling. Generous, no?









Sort of my take on Apple's new mini workstation. Only black with some red & grey accents. An evil Mac.









*Option 2) Graphics Upgrade*
*Graphics:* 2x 7990 ($1400)
*Display:* 3x Samsung S23A700D ($1000) + display triple mount ($100)
*Total Price:* $2500

Because yeah. Holy crap. I'm pretty sure quadfire 7990s will smoke everything for $1400. Definitely need to sell my PC to fund a new CPU (2600k to 4930k), mobo (MVG to best 2011 mATX board available), and PSU (860 plat to 1200 plat) though.

HUGE thanks to Mr Admin for hosting this!


----------



## zorkmon

see my new build specs - would upgrade gpu to gtx 680 classified 4g if I could afford it..

CoolerMster Storm Stryker
i7 3770k
z77 MSI Mpower
2 x OCZ Vector 3 240g SSD
1 x Seagate 2tb 7200 rpm HDD
Corsair H100i
Coolermaster 850w silent pro modular PSU
GEForce gtx 670 FTW 4G
Kingston Hyperx Beast 16gig DDR3 2400mhz RAM
Kingston Hyperx Ram beast cooler
NZXT Sleeved LED lighting with brightness controller 2M - Blue
LG DVD 14x BluRay writer


----------



## OcSlave

awsome, thanks









2x 512gb ocz Vectors
3x Asus VG278H 27" TRUE 120Hz

Or
Whatevers new at time of winning.

15 x 10 + 5 =155


----------



## d3vour3r

Posting a revised more realistic rig. It is basically an epic HTPC. Sourced from pccasegear.com, which is a good pc gear shop in my country (aus).

BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case Black $99.00

ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX Motherboard $214.00

Intel Core i7 3770K $335.00

Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD Retail Box $209.00

Western Digital WD Blue WD10JPVT 1TB $95.00

Silverstone Strider 650W Gold ST65F-G $165.00

ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCu II 4GB $659.00

Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler $145.00

Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A2400C10 (2x8GB) DDR3 $299.00

Xbox 360 Black Wireless Controller for Windows $55.00

Logitech K400R Wireless Touch Keyboard $49.00

Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack $39.00

Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan Twin Pack $39.00

Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition Case Fan $23.00

Sub-Total: $2425.00


----------



## anejchy

Updated:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3620#post_20753226

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5421102

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1AEUM


----------



## ManiaKsLV

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K

Motherboard
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77

Graphics
MSI GeForce GTX 680 Lightning

RAM
G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB

Hard Drive
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB

Cooling
Corsair H100i

Power
Corsair HX Series 850W

Monitor
BenQ XL2420TX

Case
Cooler Master HAF 922


----------



## norrisninja

Im in, thanks for this opportunity!

Case: Corsair C70 Military Green
CPU: Intel 3930K
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Assassin2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance CMZ32GX3M4A 1600C9 32GB (4x8) DDR3
Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler
Graphics Card: ASUS GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II Top Edition
Storage: 1x Intel 520 Series 120GB SSD 1x Western Digital WD Green 3TBWD30EZRX
Power Supply: Corsair AX860i Platinum Power Supply
OS: Windows 7 Home 64bit
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224BB/BEBS SATA DVDRW Drive OEM

Thanks I think its 2500+ but i guess i can cut back on a lot of things


----------



## Lailainoob

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
MSI 7950 x 2

Hard Drive
Crucial M4 256GB x 2

Power
Seasonic X-850

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP5-WS

RAM
Samsung WONDER RAM 16GB Kit

Optical Drive
None

Case
NZXT Switch 810

Cooling
Corsair H100i


----------



## Domino

Eh, I'm going to enter a different rig. Thought this would be more exciting. Always wanted a folding rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4967029

ans = 155


----------



## yojofizz

Here it is!



Spoiler: computer



http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4986237[/SIZE


----------



## SonofJor-El

Wow thanks for a great contest!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4968959

Man of Steel Build:

*Case:*
Bitfenix Prodigy

*Motherboard:*
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD

*Ram:*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb (2x8gb)

*CPU:*
i5-3570K

*SSD:*
Crucial M4 256gb

*PSU:*
Corsair AX760i

*Cooler:*
Corsair h100i

*Video:*
ASUS ROG ARES II Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition x2 6gb Card

Total Price:
*$2426*


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Not entirely sure how to post like others are, so I assume I can just post the link to my rig builder?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4970295

I''d OC my CPU to a nice 4.5ghz









Obviously I'd pay the extra 80 bucks or so.

I'd also like some input on this rig!


----------



## r3dh3adkid

Super awesome contest, heres my rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4970379/version/4970381

Goodluck everyone!


----------



## altereDad

EDIT: Complete revamp as I am not just doing a build for me, but I want to finish a little something for my daughter. At 4 years old I want to GEEK her out. I already have the PINK case, a matching PSU and custom CPU cooler from Thermaltake (A31 case, Smart750W, & NiC F4). I'm looking for parts in yellow, pink and black. Since she is young and doesn't have too many needs, I was looking at the A8 or A10 APU for her set-up.

Mine, since this is my ultimate dream right now as I want to get up and editing a video blog of Linux support is going to need enough to do a lot of editing but be big on capabilities for perhaps online gaming.

So, listed here is my updated rig.. with parts for for my daughters build to be listed below. This comes first and foremost. Even if I cannot complete my build.

Daughters additional hardware:

AMD A10-5800K APU
Gigabyte F2A85X-UP4 ATX
Filco Majestouch 2 Limited Edition Pink
Microsoft Comfort Mouse 4500 Pink
Western Digital WD 1TB Caviar Green

Value: $510.31 @ NCIX.ca before checkout

My build:

AMD FX-8350 8 Core Processor
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 ATX
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 925MHZ
Corsair AX860I 860W ATX
ADATA SX900 2.5" 128GB * 2
NCIX 2 Pack Bundle Deal BenQ GL2450HM 24IN
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channel PCI-E Sound Card
Steelseries 7G PS/2 USB Pro

Value: $1812.30 @ NICX.ca before checkout

I'll update the dream rig soon... until then the dream rig link stays... I have to spend more time with my daughter.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4970142

What is 15 x 10 + 5?
Answer: 155


----------



## SteevyT

Decided rather than going for an entirely new rig, why not upgrade the one I currently have (a lot)?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4971059

(Yes, I did intend to pick the 16:10 rather than 6:9 monitors)

PcPartpicker quotes the price as $2346.90 before rebates. After rebates it is $2332.15.

If at all possible, I would have to use some of the left over money for a new desk, two monitors (one 20" and one 14ish") is really pushing it for space needs on my current desk.


----------



## Sadmoto

*crosses fingers*

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DYRR

I think I would cry if I actually won this haha.


----------



## MoMann

All I want is two Dell UltraSharp U3011.

Price = 2200

And if I must build a rig it would be one for my little sister.


----------



## tasospaok123

4/5/13 - Update: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/UVQn


----------



## Callumpy

Threw this together on Newegg, everythings seems cheaper in america.


----------



## voodoo71

Hi all. I have come up with a rig that I would like. The cost is 2532.00 shipped to the door.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4973369


----------



## deathdeal3r

AMD FX-8350 ($200 = Newegg )

CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ( $160)

COOLER MASTER CM Storm Series Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1) ( $150 )

SAMSUNG 840 ( $190 x 2 = $380 )

XFX Double D FX-797A-TDBC Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB ( $430 )

G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) ( $310 )

ASUS VS248H-P Black 24" ($200 )

Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Pro Mechanical Gaming Keyboard ( $100 )

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i ($110)

Price = 2040

Don't want to go over $2100 as prices are in the UK are a lot higher.
15 x 10 + 5 = 155

Thank you


----------



## Eatfoodnow

I'm currently on a laptop









I don't know the rules of the contest since the thread keeps crashing, so let me know if I'm doing anything wrong.

EDIT: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/EfrW

I scratched my original idea, this would be better. Not the most researched build, but I'm probably not going to win anyways, not exactly a lucky person


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Here's a link to the Rig Builder version of my "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" entry:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4973727/version/4973729

Below is the written version in case the Rig Builder version doesn't work:

*Case:*
Thermaltake Level 10 GT Black E-ATX Modular Full Tower
http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=58680&vpn=VN10001W2N&manufacture=Thermaltake

*Motherboard:*
ASUS ROG Crosshair V FORMULA-Z ATX AM3+ 990FX/SB950 Motherboard
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=75612&vpn=Crosshair%20V%20Formula-Z&manufacture=ASUS

*Processor:*
AMD FX-8350 8-Core Processor Socket AM3+ 4.0GHz CPU
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD&promoid=1292

*CPU Cooler:*
Cooler Master V10 Hybrid TEC Aftermarket CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103056

*Graphics Card:*
2 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970GHz 6GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202005&Tpk=sapphire%206gb

*Hard Drive/Storage:*
2 x Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200RPM SATA3 64MB Cache 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=66010&vpn=ST2000DM001&manufacture=Seagate&promoid=1139

*Memory/RAM:*
16GB (2 x 8GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws X-Series DDR3 1600MHz Kit
http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=73133&vpn=F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL&manufacture=G%2ESkill&promoid=1292

*Optical Drive:*
ASUS BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray Writer 12X BD-R 16X DVD+R SATA Black
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=62678&vpn=BW-12B1ST%2FBLK%2FG%2FAS&manufacture=ASUS&promoid=1139

*Power Supply:*
Seasonic Platinum 1000 ATX 80 PLUS Platinum Modular Power Supply
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=65747&vpn=XP-1000&manufacture=Seasonic%20Electronics#CustomerReviews

*APPROXIMATE TOTAL:*
Between $3200 - $3600 CAD

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## slurk2k

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/FUbH

will put this candy into my newly bought scout 2

Total: $2786.82

15 x 10 + 5 =155

Good luck!


----------



## fishymamba

My dream build:

CPU: i7 3770K

CPU Cooler: Corsair H110

Thermal Compound: Gelid Extreme

Motherboard: MSI Z77 MPower

Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16 GB in Black

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB

Video Card: MSI GTX 680 Lightning

Case: NZXT Phantom 630 Gunmetal

Fans: Corsair Performance Series

Power Supply: Corsair 860W

Optical Drive: Asus Blu Ray Drive

Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit

Monitor : Asus MX279H 27 inch 1080P IPS

Keyboard: Corsair K90

Mouse: Corsair M90

Total cost: ~$2596

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Eb9i

This might change after Nvidia Titan is released!


----------



## Propensity

Rig is in sig as Dream Rig. Id use my old rig to cover the cost of a few more parts and would eventually get a water-cooling loop for everything. One suggestion for the contest would be to put a link in the OP to the winner's rig post so we can see what they are getting.


----------



## R3apR369

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975151/version/4975153

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K -- $220

*GPU:* EVGA GTX 680 4GB (x2) -- $1120

*GPU Waterblock:* EK-FC680 GTX - Acetal+EN (x2) -- $260

*Ram:* G.SKILL Ripjaws Z 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133Mhz -- $175

*Mouse/Keyboard:* Corsair M65/K95 -- $230

*Watercooling Accessories:* -- $200

*Additional TJ07 CZ Mods:* -- $200

*Total:* Roughly $2400

*Good luck everyone else!*


----------



## motherpuncher

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4974674

15x10+5=155

What a contest and giveaway!


----------



## Brutl

oh why not

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975019


----------



## Quasimojo

I'm at a loss for words. This contest is beyond epic. Thank you!

My Ultimate rig (created with Rigbuilder - hope I got it right).

To answer the contest question: What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155

EDIT: Changed directions with this kit. I'm going for an immersive flight sim experience!


----------



## Aleckazee

Updated mine. I would use some parts such as RAM, case and motherboard.


----------



## AverageNinja

Here is mine, it should keep me running for quite a while. Thanks for this competition! I could really use an upgrade!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975875


----------



## lolplayer101

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3770K = 416 dollar

*Graphics*
SAPPHIRE RADEON HD 7970 OC - 3 GO x2 = 1,075 dollar

*Hard Drive*
SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.14 - SATA III 6 GB/S - 2 TB = 114 dollar

*Power*
Antec HCG - 900W = 152 dollar

*Motherboard*
SOCKET 1155 MSI Z77 MPOWER = 254 dollar

*RAM*
G.SKILL KIT EXTREME3 2 X 4 GO PC10600 RIPJAWS X CAS7 = 64 dollar

*Optical Drive*
SSD KINGSTON SSDNOW V+200 - 240 GB = 232 dollar

*Case*
NZXT PHANTOM USB 3.0 EDITION - BLACK AND ORANGE = 186 dollar

admin. i LOVE YOU! (no ****)

a total of approximately $2,493 (i used the euro to dollar converter so it's bound to not be the exact same but should be very close


----------



## Callumpy

I decided to update my rig, I really could do with a new monitor to be honest, winning this would be amazing.



I also made it in Rigbuilder: HERE


----------



## Lige

Going to a new school here in a few months, and my laptop is sadly dying, and I won't be able to take my current desktop with me. So... this would be mighty helpful.

*Rig Builder* Link

Motherboard: Intel BOXDZ77RE75K LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Memory/RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4X1866C9

Processor: Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K

2X SSD: Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD2 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive

Storage Drive: Western Digital RE WD3000FYYZ 3TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Enterprise Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Optical: LITE-ON Internal 12X Blu-ray Combo Model ihes112-04 - OEM

CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

GPU: MSI N680 PE 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K60 Black/Metal USB Wired Gaming Performance, FPS Mechanical Keyboard

Mouse: Logitech Performance Mouse MX

Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Monitor: Dell UltraSharp IPS-panel U2410 Black 24" 6ms

Thanks Admin.








<3


----------



## mistermenphis22

Decided to upgrade my rig, but i wasnt sure wether to do it in the original post or this one, so im just doing a new one. PRETTY UNIQUE
Its going to be a x79 MINI ITX
I wont use rigbuilder since i plan to buy most of the parts of of here. Also prices are rough estimates

Caselabs Mini ITX Case, has been discussed on here and seems to cost around $200
Intel i7 3930k Around $500 hopefully
Shuttle X79 MOBO(Comes as barebones kit but comes with an x79 motherboard with 2 PCIe slots) $345 Refurb on Newegg
For the Meantime a 7970. In the future we might add another one or a GTX Titan, if it is infact real $320
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) $280 Hopefully i can get the speed on this mobo
250GB SSD $200
2x1tb Caviar Black $180

TOTAL is $2025

Also plan to watercool in the future. The case Supports 280mm rad, 140mm, and 120mm and i hope to use them all WATERCOOLIN WILL HOPEFULLY STAY UNDER 500/;D
AND ILL TROW SOME MORE INTO IT IF NEEDED


----------



## RedFox911

My Dream RIG!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4977388/version/4977390

Total comes to *$2,707.91* and i would most certainly pay the difference.

Thanks for the awesome contest


----------



## nanoprobe

Awesome Giveaway! You guys rock. Here's my entry built with Rig Builder.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4977872


----------



## cr4p

Here's my build - Rig Builder

Hope you'll consider mine. Its very simple but as you can see there's no casing for this one since I want to make my own *customized case*!


----------



## dctravis

Wow couldnt believe it when I saw this thread. Its amazing the amount of contests this oes and free give aways. Anyway heres one more entry... figured just because the giveaway stops at 2500 doesnt mean the build does. It is an ultimate pc thread after all...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4978800


Spoiler: DC 9000



Cpu: 3930k HAVE

Gpu: 4x gtx titan 4x 1000 =$4000

Mobo: asrock x79 extreme11 HAVE

Ram: G.skill 64GB @ 2400MHz $700

Psu: lepa g1600 HAVE

HDD: 4x 3TB seagate barracude 7200rpm 64MB cache in raid 10 with 6TB usable HAVE

SSD: 4x 256GB samsung 840 pro in raid0 for ungodly speed $1000

BD-R: lg super multi blue drive 189.99 HAVE

Case: currently being designed and will begin construction next month estimated 800 dollars with glass.

Monitors: 3x yamakasi catleap 27" 3x 319.99 (have one)

Misc: 3x 250mm fans, 8x 140mm fans, 4x cold cathodes, and a metric crap ton of sata and power extension cables.


WARNING THIS SPOILER IS NOT FOR THOSE WITH HEART PROBLEMS, WOMEN WHO ARE PREGNANT OR THOSE WHO ARE SENSITIVE TO GAMMA RADIATION. POSSIBLE SIDE EFFECTS OF CLICKING THIS SPOILER ARE: LAUGHING, CRYING, WEEPING, WHEEZING, SNORTING, FITS OF RAGE, INVOLUNTARY MUSCLE SPASMS, ANAL SEEPAGE, THE URGE TO MAKE OTHERS CRY FOR YOUR OWN AMUSEMENT, THE URGE TO GET PRESCRIPTION GLASSES OR A HIGHER RESOLUTION MONITOR TO READ THIS MORE EFFECTIVELY WITHOUT ZOOMING IN, AND IN SOME CASES THE URGE TO PICK A WINNER... THE POSTER CLAIMS NO LIABILITY FOR THOSE INJURED OR HARMED BOTH MENTALLY OR PHYSICALLY DUE TO THE REVEALING OF THIS SPOILER AND ALL PARTIES HEREBY AGREE THAT OCN ROCKS AND THAT THIS GIVE AWAY ROLLS BY THE CLICKING OF THIS SPOILER.

So to recap for the the components ill be adding it will be $6300 plus my desk build and the water cooling loop. Regardless of if I get it this will hopefully be finished within the next few months although this would definitely help out







thanks for looking.

P.S. no im not rich, just in the military and dont have a lot of bills and initial parts from bonus for completing all if my schools.

Edit: desk will consist of 2x 12'x4' 6061 aluminum sheets 180 bucks each, a 72"x27.5" tempered glass pane and about 18 feet of 1.25" and 16 feet of 1" aluminum square tube.

My loop will consist of 4 full cover water blocks, ram blocks, hdd and 2.5" ssd blocks if I can find them, cpu, frozen q res, possibly an iwaki md30, and since I dont want to see a single bend in tubing a metric crap ton or 90° compressions fittings.


----------



## DrCatHands

This is what I want to build for [email protected] since my niece has been diagnosed with Brain Cancer. She's only 12. :'(

*Intel Core i7-3930K* - $569.99
*ASRock X79 Extreme6* - $219.99
*CORSAIR DOMINATOR 16GB* - $144.99
*EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB* - $479.99 x 2
*CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200* - $279.99
*CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler* - $109.99
*Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T* - $169.99
TOTAL: $2454.92 (Not Including Rebates - All Newegg)









Thanks for the chance at something amazing like this!


----------



## AverageNinja

Just updated mine. Have a look in my sig








SR-2 Epicness








Should be a slow build. Slowly adding GPUs, and the watercool the thing and OC the living hell out of it









Comes to 2319.50 euros, which is 3099.66 USD. I'll pay the rest of the money


----------



## HobieCat

I threw this rig together on Newegg. It comes in at just under the 2500 limit, and it includes just about everything that I could want.



And I might as well throw in a Dell Ultrasharp U2312HM too: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260055

Edit: Answer to skill testing question: 155


----------



## 23hocke

The rig...

Cpu: i7 3820

Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Graphics: 2x XFX Double D HD 7970's

Memory: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB

Cooling: Doctua DH-D14

Power Supply: XFX Pro 850W

Hard Drive(s): 2x Kingston HyperX 3K 120G

Case Corsair Obsidion Series 800D

Total: $2,498


----------



## hkly90

Way too monstrous for a broke college kid to afford!

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K

RAM
Corsair Dominator Plaitnum DDR3

size: 16 GBytes

OS
Windows 8 Pro 64Bit

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX Intel Z77 Express Motherboard

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 SSD

capacity: 500 GBytes

Case
Coolermaster Storm Trooper

Graphics
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ LE

Cooling
Corsair H100i

Total cost of this rig: $2,490 (USD)
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4914001


----------



## cjc75

Here's my entry.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4979804

All items priced off Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119263
COOLER MASTER CM Storm Scout 2 SGC-2100-KWN1 All Midnight Black Appearance: Polymer, Coated Steel Mesh and Body ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$99.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
$159.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504
Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K
$229.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
$109.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR
$57.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026
SAPPHIRE 100352-3L Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
x2 Crossfire!
$619.98
$609.98
($304.99 each)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249034
Plextor M5P Series PX-512M5Pro 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
$429.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
$104.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0R4-000B-00001
LG Electronics Blu-ray Disc Combo Internal SATA 12X Lightscribe with 3D Play Back, Model CH12LS28 Retail
$59.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
$159.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116568
ViewSonic VX2703MH-LED Black 27" 3ms HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LED Monitor
$279.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116992
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 64-bit
$139.99

*Total - $2,442.87*


----------



## eldukay20

Good time as any to make a first post









PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/ECU3

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($574.99 @ Newegg Canada)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($316.88 @ DirectCanada)
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($104.38 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Memory Express)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($137.85 @ DirectCanada)
Video Card: Diamond Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($419.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($183.82 @ DirectCanada)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($189.99 @ Memory Express)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($53.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Monitor: Acer V243HAJbd 24.0" Monitor ($149.99 @ Memory Express)
Total: $2476.85
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-19 18:58 EST-0500)


----------



## KeyboardXpert

Here's the rig I would get, it would be so awesome to win this! I already have the CPU, and I will pay the price of the headset that is leftover.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/EDc1


----------



## Dezixn

Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

ASUS P9X79 WS

G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive

XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB

Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card

Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High-power 2.1 PC Speaker System


----------



## Tranquil

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4981086


----------



## peterbazooka

Link to contest rig (had fun making it but disheartening to see how fast $2500 goes lol)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4980946


----------



## zalbard

Digital Storm Bolt Titan Edition: *$2499*

Chassis Model: Special Deal Hot Seller - Pre-built Digital Storm Bolt - Level 4
Exterior Finish: Metallic Dark Grey Gunmetal Matte Finish with Black Vents and Black Stand
Processor: Intel Core i7 3770K 3.50 GHz (Unlocked CPU) (Quad Core)
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe (Intel Z77 Chipset)
System Memory: 16GB DDR3 1600MHz Digital Storm Certified Performance Series (Highly Recommended) (Hand Tested)
Power Supply: 500W Gold Plus Series Digital Storm Certified BOLT Edition (Enhanced Quiet Operation)
Hard Drive Set 1: 1x (120GB Solid State (By: Corsair) (Model: Neutron GTX Series) (SATA 6Gbps)
Hard Drive Set 2: 1x (1TB Western Digital/Seagate/Hitachi/Samsung (7200 RPM) (32MB Cache)
Optical Drive 1: DVD/CD 8x Multi-Drive (Writes and Reads DVDs, CDs)
Internet Access: High Speed Network Port (Supports High-Speed Cable / DSL / Network Connections)
Video Card(s): 1x NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB (Includes PhysX)
Sound Card: Integrated Motherboard Audio
Extreme Cooling: High Performance Cooler with Five Heatpipes
Chassis Airflow: Standard Factory Chassis Fans


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Rigbuilder Link
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4981128

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
$329.00

ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131858
$368.99

CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W Digital ATX12V
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039
$329.99

ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121705
$569.99

SilverStone Fortress Series FT02B
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163201
$249.99

SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147190
$369.99

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
$109.99

Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116997
$179.99

I inched over by $8.92. IF I were to win it would be better to receive the prize via PayPal so that I can cover the cost of shipping + the other little parts that were not included in this particular build.

Good luck to all members and THANK YOU to OCN for putting together this amazing contest!


----------



## S1lv3rflame

15 x 10 + 5 = 155

CPU
Intel® Core i7- 3770k 1155

Cpu Cooling:
XSPC RayStorm D5 RX360 WaterCooling Kit

RAM
Corsair Dominator DDR3 2133mHz 8GB Kit

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Power
Corsair AX1200i 1200w Psu

Mouse Pad
Razer Goliathus 915 x 325mm Extended

Motherboard
ASUS RAMPAGE V Maximus

Hard Drive
1TB WD Black
1TB WD Black
256 Gb Kingston HyperX SSD

Optical Drive
Asus BluRay Optical Drive

Monitor
2Way BenQ XL2420T @120 Hz

Case
Corsair 800D

Graphics
MSI GeForce GTX 670 Power Edition 2GB in 2way SLI

Cooling
5 NZXT FZ-140 140mm Blue LED Fans
2 120mm blue LED Fans

Keyboard
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2012 Stealth

Mouse
Razer DeathAdder Black Edition

Audio
Razer Tiamat 7.1 Surroundsound

Other
5m of DIY Blue LED & 0.6mm - 1.0mm Cables/Wires

(http://pcpartpicker.com/p/FdGZ)

P.S. i was/am still sick with a sore throat and headache, so my old post was jst overdoing it.


----------



## Landon Heat

Thanks Admin









CPU: Intel i7 3770k
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
Motherboard: ASRock Z77E-ITX
RAM: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Storage: SAMSUNG 840 Pro 512GB / Western Digital WD Black 4TB
Video: GTX 690
Case: Bitfenix Prodigy (white)
PSU: CORSAIR AX760i

Other: VGA cable (for my 15'' lcd)


----------



## Nistenf

This is like the best chance ever, thank you!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($369.00 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($94.50 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($73.52 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($73.52 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($305.66 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($259.92 @ Mac Connection)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($182.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Keyboard:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($127.47 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse ($64.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2371.51
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-22 11:14 EST-0500)_

And my Rigbuilder link
And 15 x 10 + 5 = 155

Thanks again and good luck to everyody.


----------



## mib2347

As a student who had to sell his gaming PC almost two years ago so as to replace it with a laptop, this would be incredible.

Silverstone SST-FT02B-W £191.04
Intel Core i7 3770K £258.20
Corsair Hydro Series H60 £59.52
MSI Z77A-G43 Motherboard £75.32
8GB (2x4GB) Corsair DDR3 XMS3, PC3-16000 £51.36
2GB EVGA GTX 680 SC GPU £383.62
240GB OCZ Vertex Plus SSD £119.09
1TB WD WD1003FBYX HDD £82.92
Corsair 750TXV2 PSU £87.30
23.6" Asus VS247H LED monitor £138.29
Logitech G105 Keyboard £28.78
Corsair Vengeance M60 Mouse £49.98
Corsair Vengeance 1500 Headset £71.38
Total: £1,616.77/ $2454.90


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Updated list for February giveaway, will update RigBuilder as appropriate.

*CS 3483: The Next Generation*

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/F0Re
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/F0Re/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/F0Re/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($369.00 @ Amazon)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($179.99 @ Best Buy)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($133.11 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Adorama)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($299.99 @ Microcenter)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($299.99 @ Microcenter)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($299.99 @ Microcenter)
Case: NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($119.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.98 @ Amazon)
Total: $2412.01
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-21 15:31 EST-0500)


----------



## hkly90

Sorry tried to part the first one out with a bad concussion so not 100%
I was thinking of 3770k, revised now...

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K

Graphics
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature

Cooling
Corsair H100i

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX Intel Z77 Express Motherboard

RAM
Corsair Dominator Plaitnum DDR3

OS
Windows 8 Pro 64Bit

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 SSD

capacity: 500 GBytes

Case
Coolermaster Storm Trooper

Total cost of this rig: $2,494 (USD)
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4914001


----------



## MClouse

Mouse pad: Razer Megasoma 2

Graphics card: ASUS GTX 680 Ti x2

CPU: Intel i7-3770k Ivy Bridge

RAM: G. SKILL Ripjaws Series 8 GB DDR3 1600 (2 x 4GB)

Monitor: ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144hz monitors x2

Water cooling hardware.. I would add details but I figured if I actually won I would get assistance from fellow OCN members. hah. I know nothing of this


----------



## qwwwizx

Super fast and capable of serious overclocking.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3,5 GHz (Sandy Bridge) Socket 1155 (285 euros)
RAM: Avexir Core Series DDR3-2800, CL12 - 8GB Kit (170 euros)
OS: Microsoft Windows 8 64-bit OEM (90 euros)
Power: Enermax Platimax 750 (170 euros)
Mouse Pad: SteelSeries Mauspad QcK (9 euros)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula (250 euros)
Hard Drive: OCZ Vector Series, 2,5 Inch SATA 6G SSD - 256GB (240 euros)
Monitor: Benq XL2420T (370 euros)
Case: Silverstone TJ07 (270 euros)
Graphics: Gigabyte GTX 680 Super Overclock (429 euros)
Cooling: XSPC watercooling kit RayStorm D5 RX360 (360 euros)
Keyboard: SteelSeries 6G v2 Gamer Keyboard (77 euros)
Mouse: SteelSeries Sensei Gaming Mouse - RAW, CoD Black Ops Edition II (65 euros)

Cost will be around 2785 euros including VAT (VAT is 19% Germany)

The Gigabyte GTX680SOC can be upgraded even more using an EK-FC (Fullcover) waterblock.

What is 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## dodgeris

MB-- ASUS P9X79 Intel X79 Motherboard

CPU--Intel Core i7-3930K Unlocked Processor

CPU Cooler--Corsair H-100i

SSD--Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F180GBGS-BK 180GB Internal Solid State Drive

HDD--WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB Desktop Hard Drive - 3.5", SATA 6Gbps, 7200 RPM, 64MB Cache

Case--Corsair CC-9011011-WW Carbide Series 400R Mid Tower Gaming Case

PS--Corsair CMPSU-850AX AX850 Power Supply - ATX, Modular, 850 Watt, 80+ Gold Certified, 120mm Ultra-Quiet Fan

RAM--Corsair CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10 Vengeance Desktop Memory Kit - 32GB (4x 8GB)

VID--EVGA Geforce GTX 660 Ti 02G-P4-3662-KR Video Card X2

Optical--LG CH12LS28 12X Internal Blu-Ray/DVDRW Combo Drive - BD-ROM/DVDRW, SATA, Blu-Ray 12X, DVD-RW X16, Black


----------



## TheBigSkysky

Why not... i'll throw the dice... mine comes out of my fav mag.... MaximumPC this one is a bit over the price but i could raise some money for it... ~$3440

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4985448


----------



## mnkeyprince

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
GTX Titan

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
corsair 800D

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i


----------



## andrei.c

Thank you admin for this contest!
Good luck to everyone!

Here's my entry:

CPU: Intel core i7 4770K
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Vi Formula
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Graphics: nVidia GTX Titan
Cooling: Corsair H100i
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Hard Drive: Western Digital WD Black 1TB
Power: Corsair AX760
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE


----------



## absoluteloki89

My perfect rig:

CPU: Intel core i7 3930K 560.98
Motherboard: MSI Big Bang - XPower II 369.99
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory 109.99
Graphics: MSI GTX 680 Lightning x2 498.99
Cooling: Swiftech H220 139.99
SSD: Crucial M4 512GB 383.99
Power: SeaSonic X Series 1250W 80 PLUS Gold Certified 249.99
Case: Corsair 900D $350

Total cost: $3162.90


----------



## CrispySquares

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor $309.99

*CPU Cooler*: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $109.99

*Thermal Compound*: Arctic Silver 1.75g Thermal Paste $3.99

*Motherboard*: Asus P8Z77-V PRO ATX LGA1155 Motherboard $199.99

*Memory*: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory $89.99

*Storage*: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $62.99

Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $219.99

*Video Card*: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card $569.99

Wireless Network Adapter: Rosewill 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 $18.99

*Case*: Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case $119.99

*Power Supply*: Corsair Professional 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $119.99

*Optical Drive*: Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer $18.98

*Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit)

*Monitor*: BenQ XL2420T 120Hz 24.0" Monitor $389.99

ViewSonic VX2460h-LED 24.0" Monitor $189.99

*Keyboard*: Cooler Master Storm Trigger Wired Gaming Keyboard $99.99

*Mouse*: Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse

*Total*: $2554.81

Good luck everyone, I hope i win!









What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## Sentress

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/2306353/version/2306355

This


----------



## dalf

A mac !! ho ho just kidding

Here is my list:

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3770k
$310 @amazon

*Motherboard*
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77
$239 @ newegg

*Memory*
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
$99 @newegg

*Hard drive*
Samsung 840 Pro 64GB SSD -> for the OS
$99 @newegg
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD -> for games and virtual machine
$229 @newegg

*Video card*
XFX Radeon HD 7950
$319 @newegg
(or : EVGA GTX Titan $999 @newegg)

*Audio card*
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
$159 @newegg

*Speakers*
Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506
$99 @newegg

*Keyboard*
XArmor U9W 2.4 GHz RF wireless mechanical keyboard
$89.95 @amazon

*Mouse*
G700s
$99 @newegg

*Monitor*
Dell S2340M 293M3-IPS-LED 23-Inch
$169 @newegg

*DVD*
LG blu-ray burner
$79.99 @newegg

*Case*
NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case
$169 @newegg

*Power supply*
Seasonic 750W Gold X-Series
$139 @newegg

*Cooler*
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
$110 @newegg

Total $2408

Here is the link to rigBuilder.

Not in the list: OS (win8 64bits), headset (G930 Logitech), antec bias lighting kit, mousepad

Note that I selected wireless mouse, keyboard, headset. Less cables on my desk = looks better.

Good luck everyone!

ps:I'm leaving in Japan, prices are a little bit cheaper here.
ps: What is 15 x 10 + 5? an equation hehe (155)

edit: removed HDD
edit: add rigBuilder link
edit: change mouse name
edit: change mouse again


----------



## TheMightySals

Everyone seems to go for monstrous 2011 chips with massive power.. ima calm things down abit with something a little more modest :L

Converted over to English Pounds&#8230; gives me £1616.49 to work with

Kicking things off with an i7 3770k for £259.99

Motherboard wise I would go for an MSI Z77MA GD45 for £91.99

PSU- Silverstone Strider 600w £84.98
RAM- Corsair Dominator Platinum 2*8GB £169.99

Case- to throw around something different-Parvum Systems s1.0 in black with blue accent for £129.99

To cool, a Corsair h100i-£90.95

GFX- KFA2 Geforce GTX 680 EX OC 4gb £499.99

Two Intel 520 series 60GB SSDs coming to £161.98

And then a sound blaster Recon3d sound card for £64.99

Adding in cable braiding and what not will come to just about <£1600 therefore <$2500










I'll also update rigbuilder when I get a chance


----------



## glina

Here goes!

CPU: i7 3770k $309.99
MB: Asrock Z77 Formula OC $239.99
GPU: GTX Titan $999.99
Memory: G.Skill F3-2400C9Q-16GTXD $139.99
Cooler: Swiftech H220 $260.00
SSD: Samsung 840 PRO 256GB $219.99
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX $179.99
PSU: Corsair AX850 $169.99
Case: Fractal Design R4 Titanium Grey $109.99

total: $2630

awesome, isn't it? ;-)


----------



## Nistenf

Edited my rig (and my first post):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nistenf*
> 
> This is like the best chance ever, thank you!
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($369.00 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($94.50 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($73.52 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($73.52 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Adorama)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($305.66 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($259.92 @ Mac Connection)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.99 @ Newegg)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($182.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Keyboard:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($127.47 @ Amazon)
> *Mouse:* Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse ($64.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $2371.51
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-22 11:14 EST-0500)_
> 
> And my Rigbuilder link
> And 15 x 10 + 5 = 155
> 
> Thanks again and good luck to everyody.


----------



## hli53194

I believe it would be more cost efficient for me to just get upgrades as opposed to a complete new rig.

List of components:
FX-8350
512GB PCIE SSD
2x Radeon 7970 + Water blocks/WC fittings
2x Yamakasi Catleaps
Sound Blaster ZxR
BIC America F12 Subwoofer

That should come out to roughly $2500

Thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## magicalpancake

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
nVidia 680 GTX 4GB (EVGA BRAND)

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
ENERMAX 750 WATT

Motherboard
MSI Big Bang II X79

RAM
Samsung Wonder memory!
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
TJ11

Cooling
Phanteks PH-TC14PE

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhh yeaaaa:thumb:aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Xavier1421

_CPU_








AMD FX-8150
(cooled by passive water, going green-ish)








_Graphics_








AMD FirePro V5900
(stock cooling)








_Hard Drive_








Kingston HyperX 3K SSD / (8) Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB in Raid 10
capacity: 240 GB / 4TB








_Power_








PC Power and Cooling Silencer MkIII








_Motherboard_








ASUS Sabertooth 990FX








_RAM_








4x8GB G.Skill Ripjaw Z Series
size: 32 GB








_Optical Drive_








Lite-On Black BDR








_Case_








Corsair Obsidian 800D

$1,674.93 (Although I'm sure I can figure out a way to get closer to $2,500)

Hoping to hear about a possible new job soon, would need the horsepower for rendering, design, modeling, and engineering.


----------



## Oupavoc

Ok I'm in, thanks again for the opportunity









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4915867

Only thing I would be upgrading is the *CPU, Motherboard, GPU and Memory*. All the rest of the parts would be reused from my current build. Total cost would be $2,696.94.

*CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011

GPU
3X EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2400C9*

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## Hanjin

AMD FX-8350 8 Core Processor
ASRock 990FX Extreme4 Motherboard
Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A1866C9 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower Gaming Case Military Green
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD Retail Box
Noctua NH-C14 All-In-One CPU Cooler
Enermax Revolution 87+ 1000W 80Plus Gold
Sapphire Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition 6GB Vapor-X Edition
Western Digital WD Black 1TB WD1002FAEX
Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G
Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64bit

Sub-Total: $2,415.00 AUD Yeah we get ripped off haha.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4988412


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am in!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5453091

I7 3930K 544€
Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 Intel X79 205€
Gigabyte R9 290x 509€
ARCTIC COOLING ACCELERO XTREME III 80€
GSKILL 4x4GB DDR3 2400MHz 178€
Corsair AX860 175€
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 70€
Samsung EVO 120GB 92€

Total: 1853€ / 2487$


----------



## jeffries7

I'm in for a little pocket rocket folding machine









Gigabyte GeForce GTX 690
Intel Core i7-3930K
Asus Rampage IV GENE X79
Corsair Obsidian 650D Black
Corsair Professional Series HX+ 850W
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200RPM
Corsair Dominator 16GB (4x4GB) PC3-14900C9 1866MHz
Corsair Hydro H100

Doesn't stretch very far in the UK.


----------



## billythekid2012

Graphics
evga titan x 2

Solid state Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX1200

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

RAM
corsair dominator platinum 16GB
1866 2x8

Cpu
Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme

Optical Drive
Lg drive

Case
COOLER MASTER COSMOS II

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 2 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Monitor
ASUS VG27AH Black 27"

$3,700

This would rock


----------



## Kand

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Fl6d

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($364.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($101.78 @ Amazon)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1005.91 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($165.98 @ Outlet PC)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($164.71 @ Mac Connection)
Total: $2413.35

LOL! GTX Titan with LGA2011! Sounds like heaven to me. Unigine Heaven.


----------



## cookiesowns

I'd love to win a rig! Going to donate it to my local community center, or give it to a family member

CPU: 3770K
Mobo: Maximus V Extreme
RAM: 16GB of DDR3 1866
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 256GB
HD: 1TB WD Black
GPU: EVGA GTX670 4GB
PSU: Some platinum PSU
CASE: Mid-tower.


----------



## iDuskFang

Why not?
Okay I was seriously typing out half of this stuff till I realized Kand already had my dream machine posted. CTRL-C, CTRL-V...







Thanks! haha seriously though this would be amazing.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($364.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($101.78 @ Amazon)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1005.91 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($165.98 @ Outlet PC)
Rosewill LIGHTNING Series LIGHTNING-1000 1000W ($169.99 @ Newegg)


----------



## Texasinstrument

In, thanks! Here is my rig in Rigbuilder.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4989492


----------



## xFk

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Storage: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case
Rosewill LIGHTNING Series LIGHTNING-1000 1000W


----------



## simsas18

Here is my entry:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4990075

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($324.98 @ Outlet PC)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($124.35 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($128.44 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($273.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($189.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2521.71

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## Minnetonka16

Intel 3930k CPU

Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler

ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional motherboard

CORSAIR 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 memory

Plextor M5P Series PX-512M5Pro 512GB SSD

1TB Velociraptor HDD

GTX 680 video card

LIAN LI PC-A75 case

Seasonic SS-760XP 760W 80+ platinum PSU

Asus Xonar DX 7.1 channel pcie x1 sound card

Wouldn't need more, wouldn't ask for more.


----------



## d6bmg

A bit late entry from me: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4990168

P.S. All prices are quoted from newegg.


----------



## agresivs2

CPU
i7-3930K
Graphics
Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD x 2
Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200
Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7
RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB)
Power
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200
Case
Nzxt Switch 810


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millillion*
> 
> Updated for February:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Xigmatek Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition 89.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($46.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($194.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($157.99 @ Adorama)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($171.98 @ Mac Mall)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($399.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($124.99 @ Newegg)
> *Optical Drive:* LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($84.98 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit) ($139.99 @ Newegg)
> *Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($649.99 @ Amazon)
> *Keyboard:* Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard ($64.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $2406.86
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-23 18:19 EST-0500)_
> 
> Thanks for the chance to win!


Just updated for February. It's a bit more expensive this time 'round.


----------



## Infernosaint

Cpu: 3770k
MB: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Memory: Corsair 16GB 1600MHz C7
GPU: Geforce GTX Titan with EK waterblock
PSU: Seasonic X 660 Platinum
HDD: 2x WD Caviar Black 2 TB
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Case: Case Labs SM8
Cooling: Custom Loop (already owned, including CPU block, pump and triple rad)


----------



## conntick

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Fxep

In for February! Crossin mah fingers!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4991715

Intel i7 3770k
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME
3x MSI N680GTX Lightning
Case Labs Merlin SM8 / 900D if available

155


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've never won anything in my life, but hey, why not try.

Intel i7 3770k
Corsair H100i
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME
ASUS ROG ARES II (If available. If not 2 x ASUS 4GB GTX 680's)
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121705
Samsung 840 pro 256GB

Skill testing question answer=155

I have everything else covered. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Here is my current build:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4223848

And here is my DREAM build!!!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4992159

Core i7-3770K - $330
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler - $81
EVGA GTX 680 - $480
NZXT Phantom 410 case (white) - $110
16 GB GSkill RAM - $106
Corsair HX750 750 watt PSU - $130
Asus Sabertooth motherboard - $230
Asus burner - $20
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB SSD - $230
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB HDD - $190
Ducky Shine 2 Keyboard (Green LED) - $143
Anker High Precision Laser Gaming Mouse - $43
Steelseries 4HD mousepad - $20
Acer G276HL Dbd 27" LED Monitor - $222
Logitech Z506 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers - $100

Total cost: $2,435

This site is awesome, this contest is incredible! Just built my first PC about 9 months ago and I'm LOVING it! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## ahoundofhell

New to the forum but long time lecher
so this is the build http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044421
its nothing to overboard ok a little but we can dream right

CPU I5 3570k
RAM gskill ares 8gb
Cooling 3 corsair af140
Case lian pc-q18b
Motherboard asus p8z77-i deluxe mini itx
Hard Drive SAMSUNG 840 Series 500 gig
OS window 7 64bit home
Graphics gtx titan
Cooling corsair h90
Power seasonic 660w platinum
grand total 2283.49


----------



## agresivs2

MegA MoNsTeR ( Ultra Fly)

CPU - Intel Core i7 3970X 1049.99$
MOBO - ASUS Rampage IV EXTREME 480$
RAM - Corsair Vengeance Black 32GB (4x8GB) 1866MHz CL10 1.5V 250$
PSU - Corsair Professional Series AX 1200 Watt - 265$
GPU - EVGA GTX Titan - 1000$
CASE - Aerocool X-Predator X3, USB 3.0, Evil Black - 170$
Water Cooling - Corsair Hydro Series™ H100 CPU Cooler - 160$
SSD - Kingston SSDNow V200+, 240GB, 7mm - 250$
HDD - Western Digital 1TB, 10000rpm, 64MB, Sata III, VelociRaptor - 250

Total amount - 3875 $ +-


----------



## emett

Gotta be in it to win it









Case: CoolMaster Haf X

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 180GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card x2

Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Total: $2449.90


----------



## Coree

I'm in! Heres my Ultimate Rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4992933

CPU: i7 3930k
GPU's: Sapphire HD 7950's in 2-way CF
MOBO: Rampage IV Formula X79
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Black 16GB (4 x 4GB)
PSU: Seasonic Platinum 1000W
SSD: Corsair Force GS 128GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB ST1000DM003
Case: NZXT Switch 810 Matte black
CPU cooling: Corsair H110

Total cost: 2374.90$ from Newegg.

Skilling test answer is 155.


----------



## 8492

My ultimate rig...it took so long to make and i'd probably change a few things if i did win...hopefully i do!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4988574

itd be my first foray into watercooling so that ate up a lot of the budget, total cost is around 2300 and the extra 200 would go to a scratch case build









edit: just in case i win, the answer is 155


----------



## fuadm424

Fantastic promotion!!

Here's my reasonable rig:

*CPU*
Core i7 3770k

*Motherboard*
asus p8z77-v pro

*GPU*
2 x GTX 670 SLI

*RAM*
G. Skill Ripjaw DDR3 2400

*Storage*
512 GB Samsung 840 pro

*Power Supply*
Corsair AX850

*Case*
Corsair 650D

*Cooling*
Water cooling!!

i decided to hold back on the best of the best in order to get a water cooling setup. I decided against GTX680/LGA 2011 because the price/performance isnt worth it and I'd rather invest in a more silent PC.


----------



## wes1121

I updated mine to better fit my needs. "my dream pc" Also thanks for the great giveaway!!


----------



## Xin

Here's my updated RigBuilder entry with Newegg links provided. I only listed the $2500 worth of major parts! I'd sell my old Nehalem build for the rest of the components... I want that upgrade!!!









RigBuilder URL: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4995158

After 9 months, I finally gave in to Ivy Bridge-E...


----------



## billbartuska

The Ultimate Desktop Music System:

Wavelength Brick USB DAC v3 ($1,750)
Yamaha M-65 Amplifier, restored by Legendary Amps ($750)
Amphion Argon2 Speakers (I already have these, $0)

I have everything else needed. See sig.


----------



## XgenZeepee

I never had a gaming PC that have good parts. So my dream gaming PC is this...









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4995170

optional parts: Adding another SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB and make it in Raid 0

Winning it would be a great thing that will happen to my life. It would literally change my gaming experience!









*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG is LESS THAN $3,000*

Rebate not yet computed. Almost all from Newegg


----------



## Microx256

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4996340 would be kinda my dreamrig at the moment, and i would buy it right nwo if i had the money.. it's value is somewhat over the 2.5k limit, but that 2.5k would be a great help for purchasing a rig like this.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

< See latest post >


----------



## ojuice89

Hi guys winning would be my dream and who knows dreams do come true. This is my dream having this PC would complete me XD I used PCpartpicker because I had it saved there prior to this.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste ($12.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-V ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($63.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 Series 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($498.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($165.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE 90 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($157.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K60 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($87.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M60 Wired Laser Mouse ($54.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* Koolance CPU-380I Intel Liquid Cooling CPU Block - (No Fittings) ($76.99)
*Other:* 2x Monsoon Free Center Compression Fitting - 3/8"ID x 1/2"OD - Modders 6 Pack White (FCC-3812-6P-WH) ($71.98)
*Other:* PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - 10ft Retail Pack - Clear (PFLEXA10-12) ($24.99)
*Other:* Black Ice GT Stealth 360 Radiator - Black ($69.95)
*Other:* Bitspower Liquid Cooling Fill Syringe - 70 mL (BP-WTT-70ML) ($6.99)
*Other:* Bitspower G1/4" Mini Valve - Matte Black (BP-MVV-MBK) ($18.99)
*Other:* Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black T Adapter (BP-MBTMB) ($13.99)
*Other:* 2x Bitspower G1/4" D-Plug Male / Male Coupler Set (BP-WTP-C07) ($15.90)
*Other:* Mayhems Pastel Coolant Concentrate - 250mL - Blue Berry ($21.99)
*Other:* Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 Inline Reservoir (BP-WTZM150P-BK) ($38.95)
*Other:* Swiftech MCP655-B 12v Water Pump w/ G1/4 Thread Ports (Perfectly Tapped) ($104.95)
*Other:* EK MSI GeForce 680 GTX Lightning VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-FC680 GTX Lightning - Acetal+Nickel) ($112.99)
*Total:* $2414.48
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-26 18:11 EST-0500)_


----------



## axipher

My Ultimate Home Server Rig/[email protected] machine:

CHOCOBO: $2600

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4996865




*CPU*
Intel Xeon E5-2620

*RAM*
Kingston 32GB (4 x 8GB) KVR16R11D4K4/32I

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB

*Cooling*
CORSAIR Hydro Series H110

*Case*
Rosewill RSV-L4500



*Motherboard*
SUPERMICRO X9SRE-3F

*Hard Drive*
OCZ Vector Series VTR1-25SAT3-256G

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB

*OS*
Ubuntu Server 12.04



*Graphics*
Nvidia GTX 680

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB

*Power*
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold


----------



## nategr8ns

From Newegg:

(prices rounded)
ASUS Rampage IV Formula 2011 + Silverstone Temjin TJ10-BW combo - $640
LEPA B850-MA - $95
G.Skill Trident X 2x8GB DDR3 1866 - $135
Corsair Hydro H110 - $130
Samsung 840 Pro MZ-7PD512BW - $480
Intel i7-3930K, EVGA GTX 680 2GB, Intel Rubik's Cube combo - $1020

Total: $2499.92 (unrounded)

That was fun, haven't done a fantasy build in almost two years!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4997468


----------



## ojuice89

Winning this Pc would be my dream! Heck its hard to win thing now a days but you never know! ( I used PCpartpicker because I had a build saved there already )

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste ($12.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-V ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($63.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 Series 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($498.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($165.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE 90 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VH236H 23.0" Monitor ($157.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K60 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($87.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M60 Wired Laser Mouse ($54.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* Koolance CPU-380I Intel Liquid Cooling CPU Block - (No Fittings) ($76.99)
*Other:* 2x Monsoon Free Center Compression Fitting - 3/8"ID x 1/2"OD - Modders 6 Pack White (FCC-3812-6P-WH) ($71.98)
*Other:* PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - 10ft Retail Pack - Clear (PFLEXA10-12) ($24.99)
*Other:* Black Ice GT Stealth 360 Radiator - Black ($69.95)
*Other:* Bitspower Liquid Cooling Fill Syringe - 70 mL (BP-WTT-70ML) ($6.99)
*Other:* Bitspower G1/4" Mini Valve - Matte Black (BP-MVV-MBK) ($18.99)
*Other:* Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black T Adapter (BP-MBTMB) ($13.99)
*Other:* 2x Bitspower G1/4" D-Plug Male / Male Coupler Set (BP-WTP-C07) ($15.90)
*Other:* Mayhems Pastel Coolant Concentrate - 250mL - Blue Berry ($21.99)
*Other:* Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 Inline Reservoir (BP-WTZM150P-BK) ($38.95)
*Other:* Swiftech MCP655-B 12v Water Pump w/ G1/4 Thread Ports (Perfectly Tapped) ($104.95)
*Other:* EK MSI GeForce 680 GTX Lightning VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-FC680 GTX Lightning - Acetal+Nickel) ($112.99)
*Total:* $2414.48
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-26 18:11 EST-0500)_


----------



## Metaldude

Biggest contest yet? I look forward to seeing build logs from all the winners throughout the year.

As for me, I don't need a new rig, just some add-ons to my current one.

EVGA GTX 680 Hydro Copper - 699.99
512GB SSD, most likely Samsung ~400.00
Mechanical Keyboard, haven't look in to them enough to pick a specific brand yet ~150.00
Seasonic Platinum 1000w -229.99
Sleeving supplies, fully custom wires ~300.00

Total: ~$1800.00 give or take

Good luck everyone.


----------



## HK_47

*Alienware M18X R2*



*$2,492.80*

*PROCESSOR* 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM (6MB Cache, up to 3.4GHz w/ Turbo Boost 2.0)
*OPERATING SYSTEM* Windows® 7 Home Premium, 64bit
*MEMORY 8GB* (2 X 4GB) Dual Channel DDR3 at 1600MHz
*HARD DRIVE* 500GB 7,200 RPM SATA 3Gb/s
*VIDEO CARD* Dual 2GB GDDR5 AMD Radeon™ HD 7970M - CrossFireX™ Enabled
*WIRELESS + BLUETOOTH* Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230 With Bluetooth 4.0
*INTERNAL OPTICAL DRIVE* Slot-Loading Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)
*COLOR* Space Black Anodized Aluminum
*ALIENFX COLOR* Quasar Blue
*SOUND OPTIONS* Creative Sound Blaster Recon3Di with THX TruStudio Pro Software
*LCD PANEL* 18.4 inch (467.36 mm) WLED WideFHD (1080p) display (1920 X 1080)
*Primary Battery* 96WHr 12-Cell Primary Battery


----------



## damric

I put some thought into this. Disregard my last post.

Quote:


> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/G4kR
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/G4kR/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/G4kR/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master TPC 812 86.2 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($235.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: OCZ Vector Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($529.40 @ Amazon)
> Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case: Cooler Master HAF XM (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($129.99 @ Best Buy)
> Power Supply: Enermax 850W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($228.00 @ Amazon)
> Optical Drive: Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit) ($139.99 @ Newegg)
> Speakers: Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 232W 2.1ch Speakers ($203.99 @ Newegg)
> Total: $2488.80
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-26 01:04 EST-0500)


----------



## FailofWar125

I want one plz









*CPU:* Intel 3770k Quad Core *($329.99)*

*GPU*: GTX Titan *($999.99)*

*Motherboard*: Asus Z77 Sabertooth *($239.99)*

*SSD*: *Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F240GBGS-BK 2.5" 240GB* *($219.99)*

*CPU Cooler*: Corsair H100i *($124.99)*

*RAM*: Corsair DDR3 Dominator Platinum 8GB *($99.99)*

*PSU*: CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750 *($149.999)*

*Case*: Corsair Vengeance C70 (MILITARY GREEN) *($129.99)*

*Monitor* : ASUS VS Series VS247H-P Black 23.6" *($179.99)*

*Total Cost*: $2474.91

All prices from Newegg.com

I want a new computer so bad ^^


----------



## truestorybro545

I just want a GTX 690 ($1000)....

Don't really need anything else!







(I hope that's okay...)


----------



## phenom2

PCPartPicker : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/G6aL
Rigbuilder : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4999286

*Shark PC Gaming rig:*
*CPU* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
$223.79
*CPU Cooler* Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid CPU Cooler
$57.99
*Motherboard* Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
$239.99
*Memory* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
$124.99
*Storage* Western Digital RE4 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
$106.90
*Storage* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
$191.99
*Video Card* MSI GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)
$239.99
Video Card MSI GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)
$239.99
*Sound Card* Creative Labs Z PCIe 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card
$99.99
*Case* NZXT Phantom (Black) ATX Full Tower Case
$119.99
*Case Fan* NZXT FS-200RB-RLED 89.5 CFM 200mm Fan
$18.99
*Power Supply* Enermax 850W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
$228.00
*Optical Drive* Pioneer BDR-207MBK Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer
$79.99
*Operating System* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit)
$139.99
*Monitor* Asus MX279H 27.0" Monitor
$344.99
*Keyboard* Corsair Vengeance K90 Wired Gaming Keyboard
$113.99
*Mouse* Corsair Vengeance M90 Wired Laser Mouse
$59.98
*Total*:
$2562.80


----------



## MFLucky

This is mine.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4999349

Good luck all


----------



## Tartar

Rig Builder - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4999352

CPU
Intel Core i7 3770k
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor
$325 (USD)

Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-77x-UP4
$180 (USD)

Graphics
2x Gigabyte GTX 680 4gb SLI
$1,080 (USD)

RAM
2x8GB Corasair Vengeance DDR3 1600
$96 (USD)

Hard Drive
265GB Crucial M4 + WD Black 2TB
$321 (USD)

Optical Drive
LG DVD Burner
$20 (USD)

Cooling
Corsair H110
$130 (USD)

OS
Windows 8 Full
$99 (USD)

Case
Corsair 650D
Corsair 650d
$170 (USD)


----------



## AYM2k

This would be awesome:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/G4kR

CPU
AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor $189.99

CPU Cooler
Cooler Master TPC 812 86.2 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler $44.99

Motherboard
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard $235.99 $235.99

Memory
G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory $189.99

Storage
OCZ Vector Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $529.40 $529.40

Video Card
MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card $486.49 $496.48

Case
Cooler Master HAF XM (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case $129.99

Power Supply
Enermax 850W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $228.00

Optical Drive
Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $99.99

Operating System
Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit) $139.99

Speakers
Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 232W 2.1ch Speakers $203.99

Base Total: $2508.81
Promo Discounts: -$10.00
Mail-in Rebates: -$20.00
Shipping: $9.99
Total: $2488.80


----------



## VanillaCena

My Ultimate Rig


----------



## j3poysy

My entry, thank you overclock.net!


----------



## Stevesack

omponent Selection Base Price Promo Shipping Tax Price Where
CPU Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor $223.79 FREE $223.79 Amazon
Buy
Motherboard
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard $239.99 FREE $239.99 Newegg
Buy
Memory
G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory $129.99 FREE $129.99 Newegg
Buy
Storage
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $157.99 FREE $157.99 Adorama
Buy

Crucial M4 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $394.98 FREE $394.98 Adorama
Buy
Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card $599.99 FREE $599.99 Newegg
Buy
Case
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case $259.92 FREE $259.92 Mac Connection
Buy
Power Supply
OCZ ZT 750W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply $109.99 -$10.00 FREE $99.99 Newegg
Buy

$10.00 mail-in rebate

Operating System
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Full (32/64-bit) $245.00 FREE $245.00 Adorama
Buy

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/G8UI


----------



## waldowohin

i would think this as my true dream build.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5000006

Also found here: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/G9iV


----------



## Bahlzeron

I might as well add an entry to this too...

contest rig

~2316 USD @ Newegg.


----------



## Hackwagon

Here is my entry
I used rigbuilder and the price is based off of pcpartpicker
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4985063
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ga42
cost is approximately $2300 but varies from day to day


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5000256

my build. using alot of what I have already.


----------



## sn0w

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z77 MPOWER ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.89 @ Mac Mall)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($155.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1953.79
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-26 16:52 EST-0500)_

Plus a Case Labs SM8 @ Price: $379.95

Total: 2333.74

Thanks for the offer Admin!


----------



## LostKauz

Thanks for the opportunity!

Here is mine.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5001322

total is $2389.89


----------



## Arkuatic

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4986712 Here it is.


----------



## PedroC1999

Made a new rig with a few changes...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4943333/version/4943335

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($178.47 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.89 @ Mac Mall)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1005.91 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 600T Mesh (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($209.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHOS104-06 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Drive ($49.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K60 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($87.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* TP-Link Router TL-WR940N ($39.78)
*Other:* Icy Box IB-863 Card Reader ($44.77)
*Other:* TP-Link PA411KIT Twin Pack ($55.83)
*Other:* TP-Link PA411 Single Pack ($28.07)
*Other:* Corsair Link Cooling And Lighting Kit ($74.99)
*Total:* $2480.63
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-27 02:31 EST-0500)_


----------



## SavellM

*Case:*
Don't need as I have a custom made desk (Will post in the build logs soon, its still a work in progress)
*CPU:*
Core i7 3930K
*Mobo:*
Asus RAMPAGE IV EXTREME
*Ram:*
Corsair Memory Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3 2400 MHz Quad
*GPU:*
Asus GeForce GTX Titan Graphics Card
*Boot Drive:*
Samsung 128GB 840 Pro (all ready have)
*Main Gaming Drive:*
Samsung 256GB 840 Pro (all ready have 1, need 2 tho)
*PSU:*
Corsair AX1200i

I would then watercool this bad boy, and build it into my desk, making a project log of the whole build.

This is also sticking to brand representation, with Asus, Corsair and Samsung

I so want this


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($449.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($1005.91 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($1005.91 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2461.81


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm definitely a few days early here, but I again and as always wish everyone the best of luck for this months drawing!









Now for my slightly updated Feb build - added a 2nd hard drive as my current one is about 4 years old now, and I updated the list to include a Titan video card as I much prefer single cards over SLI / CrossfireX

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4939374


----------



## Falmod

Here is mine







Good luck everyone









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5002528

Comes to about $2592 as its £1726


----------



## Canis-X

Good luck everyone. I updated mine as well from last month's.

Win Your Ultimate Rig - Feb Edition


----------



## Worldshaker

Here's my entry. Good luck all!

RIGBUILDER: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5003395

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504 $229.99

Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552 $269.99

GPU(x2): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130768 $469.99x2

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231610 $199.99

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151105 $229.99

HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136769 - $59.99

Optical: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204 - $19.99

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146095 $179.99

Fans(x2): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426025 $24.99x2

Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816002 $119.99

Mouse: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153087 $69.99

Price: $2,369.87 before shipping from Newegg.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

CPU: i7 3930K

Graphics: 2 EVGA GTX Titan in SLI

Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Pro (512GB)

Power: Seasonic x1250 watt

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD7

RAM: G.Skill Trident X 16GB

Case: Corsair 900D

Hard Drive: Western Digital WD Black (1TB)

Cooling: Custom WC loop using Koolance, Alphacool, Bitspower, Gentle Typhoon parts.

Most likely it would be over $2500 with the water cooling, but winning the contest would go a VERY long way in paying for this.


----------



## goesto11

Been planning on a big upgrade this year once Ivy Bridge-E ("IBE") released so this contest is perfect! May not be the "ultimate" rig, but I'll be happy with it..









*Case:* keeping my SIlverStone FT02.

*Motherboard:* ASUS Rampage IV Formula (waiting for IBE in case of x79 chipset update) - $370. (FWIW, would go for the Extreme but can't fit ATX-E inside my case)

*CPU:* IBE version of Intel Core i7-3930K - est. $600

*DDR3:* G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) - $350

*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro SSD 512GB - $500

*Graphics:* GTX Titan - $1000

*PSU:* keeping my HX850

*Sound Card:* keeping my Xonar Essence STX

*BD Burner:* Pioneer BDR-2208 - $80

*Monitor:* keeping my Dell U3011

Total Cost = $2800
Answer to the skill question = 155

Not sure if it qualifies as part of a "rig build", but I would LOVE a set of Sennheiser HD 800 headphones! - $1500









If it matters, since the build is based upon Ivy Bridge-E prefer payment over parts unless all are available. Thanks for an awesome contest!


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> now i have a problem, the first page never wants to open using chrome, saying fatal error of something something. when i try a proxy tunnel, like vtunnel.com, it enters the first page. i dont know why, lol. now i believe such competitions are OK in turkey, but (and tbh i never heard of such thing) since im not sure, i'll just answer the question, its basic maths anyway.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Answer
> 
> 
> 
> 155


yeah that error still applies admin, and it happened to another user too (he pm'd me about it.)
but seeing there is just a day (locally) for a drawing, and because i'm finished studying for chemistry, decided to make another build. coming in at $2499.48, the SB-E!!!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($419.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.89 @ Mac Mall)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($297.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($297.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Gun Metal) ATX Full Tower Case ($161.72 @ TigerDirect)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($23.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($209.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C9Q-16GTXD ($189.99)
*Total:* $2499.48
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-27 15:46 EST-0500)_

link to rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5003566

edit: teh moneh eateh is a better build of course, but its around $8k estimated price, so at least this would be a start to that build (hopefully). PM me if you have some money floating around for a 15 year old kid


----------



## Lurikrunch

I would like to enter for this, too. Thanks for doing this.







I recently helped a friend build a mini-ITX system inside a Bitfenix Prodigy, and I would like to do the same. Here is a link to my proposed build in the rig builder, total cost of $2317.12: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5003560

The answer to the skilltesting question is 155.


----------



## Yahar

Thanks for the chance!

Skill test answer is 155

If I chance to win later this year, i'd rather pick IVY-E based build, but if iVY-E is not released yet, I'll go with Haswell, thank you!

*GPU*: EVGA GTX 780TI SC/Classified w/ACX cooler or EVGA 780TI Kingpin Edition w/ 6GB RAM if released. - 800/1100€
*CPU*: Intel i7 IVY-E 4930k - 560€
*MOBO*: Asus X79 Deluxe, LGA2011, Intel X79, DDR3, ATX - 370 €
*Audio:* Sennheiser HD800 - 1000€
*SSD*: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB - 300€

Total cost : 3030€


----------



## fedgus

This isn't really a build, more of an upgrade







I've just built a new rig and it works just great for everything I do, but hey, if winning this contest can help me achieve beast mode I will participate









List of upgrades (Australian prices):

ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP Edition x 2 - $1258

Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX Modular Power Supply - $379

2 more 4GB sticks of my G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133Mhz RAM - $69

ASUS MX279H 27in AH-IPS Widescreen LED Monitor - $389

Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 9 Gaming Mouse - $159

Total: $2,254

Here is a PC Case Gear wishlist: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=131432&action=wish_lists

Skill test answer is 155


----------



## sunset1

in case i need to answer the question.. hrmm this is a tough one.. ill take a wild guess.. 155.
Intel Core i7 3970X 3.5GHz LGA 2011 Boxed...
corespeed: 3.5 GHz

RAM
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2800 (PC3 22400) Desktop Memory Model F3-2800C11Q-16GTXDG
speed: 2800
size: 4 GBytes x4

Comment: ill need quad memory for this setup. ;>
. Motherboard
MSI X79A-GD45 Plus LGA 2011 Intel X79
graphics
PowerColor AX7990 6GBD5-2DHJ Radeon HD 7990 6GB 384-bit x2 GDDR5

I already have the other stuff save your money. if its too much just drop the mobo :>
2700-2800 with mobo ( less than 2500 without )
see wish rig in sig.


----------



## Corrupted

Case:: keeping my limited edition SIlverStone FT02.

Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula - $370

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K - $570

DDR3: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) - $350

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro SSD 512GB - $500

Graphics: GTX Titan - $1000

PSU: keeping my Seasonic 650

Sound Card: keeping my Xonar Essence STX

BD Burner: Pioneer BDR-2208 - $80

Monitor: keeping my multi setup

Total Cost = $2770
Answer to the skill question = 155


----------



## jhager8783

I would be uber excited to win this or next month's PC, it would mean that I could donate mine to a friend who's PC was lost in Sandy last year. He hasn't had enough money from repairs on his house, lack of insurance will do that to you, to replace his rig. So I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Rosewil Blackhawk Ultra Gaming case ($174)

Asus P9X79 PRO ($319) because it's blue AND bad a**

i7 3960x ($1069) because it's just bad a**

2x Samsung 256Gb 840 pro SSD's ($500)

Corsair H100i liquid cooler ($109)

Silverstone ST1500 ($299)

I would be using my current RAM and quad 690 setup because, arguably, you can't get much better.

Total is $2566 (not including shipping or taxes, but I can cover those)

Skill test answer is 155 btw


----------



## Bezna

Got it as close to $2499.99 as possible using only Newegg
with the most high-end parts I could think I'd like to see in that budget!

Corsair Obsidian Series 650D = 179.99
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850 = 169.99
EVGA X79 FTW 151-SE-E777-K2 LGA 2011 Intel X79 = 349.99
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz = 569.99
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1866 = 99.99
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i = 109.99
EVGA 06G-P4-2791-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked 6GB = 1019.99

Total = 2499.93
Short 7 cents, so close.


----------



## mirchandise

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($80.06 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($204.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($515.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($515.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 (Titanium Grey) ATX Mid Tower Case ($109.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P12-1300 54.4 CFM 120mm Fan ($26.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P12-1300 54.4 CFM 120mm Fan ($26.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($163.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Das Keyboard Model S Professional Wired Standard Keyboard ($125.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse ($49.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2190.89
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-28 02:37 EST-0500)_


----------



## DaveLT

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core $499.99 Microcenter
CPU Cooler
Cooler Master Seidon 240M 86.2 CFM Liquid $79.99
Cooler Master Seidon 240M 86.2 CFM Liquid $79.99
Motherboard
ASRock X79 Extreme6 $219.99
Memory
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $49.99
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $49.99
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $49.99
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $49.99
Storage
Plextor M5P Xtreme 256GB $199.99
Video Card
HIS Radeon HD 7970 3GB $390.98
HIS Radeon HD 7970 3GB $390.98
Case
Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA ATX Full Tower $164.99
Power Supply
SeaSonic 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V $226.82
*Total : $2453.68*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5005368
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/DaveLT/saved/1oPQ


----------



## AlDyer

GPU: ASUS HD 7970
CPU: I7 3930K
RAM: 16 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE 1600MHZ
HDD: 2TB WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLACK
COOLING: H110
MOBO: ASUS Formula IV
PSU: CORSAIR AX1200W
SSD: 240GB CORSAIR FORCE GT

TOTAL PRICE: $1959.91

Thank you for this wonderful opportunity (and please pick me







)

I changed a few things: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/GLF9


----------



## Kotomi

Here's my entry =D.

Prices are in NZ$

Using the conversion rate: 2500USD = 3148NZD

Intel Core i7 4770K 481
WD Green 3TB 181
Samsung 840 256GB 250
Kingston 2x8GB RAM 215
Asus Maximus VI Impact 500
ASUS GTX760 480
Seasonic X-Series 650W 250
Bitfenix Prodigy 140
Noctua D14 180
27" 2560x1440 PLS 362
Noctua NF-F12 Triple Pack 100
TOTAL: 3139

Skill test answer: 155

Edited: Changed spec for haswell


----------



## z0so

My Build!!!

$2481 before any rebates!

Count me in~!!!!

CPU:4770k
MB: Asus Maximus VI
RAM: Corsair 16gb
GPU: GTX 780 ACX
BOOT: Adata 256gb
HDD: 2.5 750gb black X3
CASE: Corsair 540
KB: Corsair K70

EDIT: Updated hardware/prices


----------



## Keegor

GPU: Nvidia 680
CPU: I7 3930K
RAM: 16 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE 1600MHZ
HDD: 2TB WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLACK
COOLING: H100
MOBO: ASUS P9Z79
PSU: CORSAIR AX1200W
SSD: 240GB CORSAIR FORCE GT

Copy most of that from another guy but it's a good build.


----------



## captainvera

Skill test answer is.. I don't know... 155









Nzxt phantom 401 gunmetal = 100
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850 = 169.99
EVGA X79 FTW 151-SE-E777-K2 LGA 2011 Intel X79 = 349.99
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz = 569.99
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 8GB (4 x 4GB) 1866 = 200
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i = 109.99
EVGA 06G-P4-2791-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked 6GB = 1019.99

Total = 2520$ give or take..
Oh I forgot to mention I'll "insert sad inspiring story here"! Nah not really it'd just be freaking awesome and I'd finally have my first desktop and stop having to overclock my MacBook pro...

Btw: who won the first draw?!


----------



## WaitWhat

Thought I'd update my rigbuilder for this month

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4833499

comes to £1,728.44 which is about $2600

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## swarm87

not thinking anything too crazy just a htpc/media server build that can play games

*case*: nMEDIAPC Black Aluminum / Acrylic / Steel HTPC 6000B ATX Media Center / HTPC Case

*optical drive* ASUS Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Drive Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM

*CPU* Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz

*Motherboard* ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3

*Memory* CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB

*Graphics* ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

*Tuner* Ceton InfiniTV 4 Quad-tuner Card

*Hard Drive(os)* SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB

*Hard Drive (Storage)* 3x Seagate Constellation ES.2 ST33000650SS 3TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SAS 6Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare

*Power* CORSAIR HX series HX650 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

*OS* Windows 7 professional 64bit

*Sound* ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card

*Remote* Harmony 900/ adapter from Rosewill RHRC-12001 Windows 7 Certified MCE


----------



## Gavush

I'd like to enter.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5006946

edit: updated build to intel instead of amd.


----------



## marc0053

My rig:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4690305

My ultimate gaming rig (dream rig): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007323

CPU
i7 4960x

Graphics
2 x EVGA gtx 780 ti (classified when they become available)

Hard Drive
samsung 840 pro 256gb *(already own this)*

Monitor
overlord computer X270OC, 2560 x 1440p @ 120Hz *(already own this)*

Audio
sennheiser pc 360 *(already own this)*

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme *(already own this)*

RAM
corsair dominator platinum 32gb

Cooling
Swiftech h220 *(already own 2 of 2)*

Power
corsair ax1200i

Hard Drive
wd black 2tb *(already own this)*

OS
windows 8 Pro *(already own this)*

Case
Corsair 900D

Total =


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'd like
*2x NVIDIA GTX TITAN* Kepler Series GPUs, and *a big fat SSD*


----------



## stren

Not sure how I'm so late to the party but here's my dream lan rig:

mITX single GPU goodness for only 3K, prices are estimates...

CaseLabs S3 In White with XL windows and 30mm top (if it exists), 240 radiator flexbay mount - $240
Asrock Z77 mITX + 3570K Delidded $290
2x8GB 1600 CL8 1.35V $115
EK nickel/clear plexi 2 dimm block $75
M4 mSATA 256GB ssd - $200
CPU380 cpu block - $75
Titan with EK nickel/clear plexi block and white backplate - $1150
750W EVGA NEX PSU $130
EK 250mmx50mm cylinder res $40
D5 PWM + EK Top $125
Alphacool UT60 Full Copper 240 powder coated white $120 or less if it's not custom powder
Alphacool EX45 Full Copper 240 powder coated white $120 or less if it's not custom powder
7 Swiftech Helix 120mm PWM fans $70
BP crystal link the whole thing $200
Mayhems Pastel Orange as the only color in the whole thing $30

Total - 3000 + tax/ship

If it had to be my pure maxed out dream gaming rig, then it would be replacing my 580s with titans...


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

My Rigbuilder Entry: OCN Ultimate Rig Contest Entry

I want a computer that will last a few years and this is my solution, May the luckiest person win.


----------



## GooseNipples

CPU: Core i5-3570K ($230)
Mobo: ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77 ($270)
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 2133 Model F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM ($65)
GPU: HIS H797F3G2M Radeon HD 7970 ($385)
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB ($250)
HDD: 2TB WD Caviar Black ($175)
PSU: SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W ($230)
Case: Corsair Obsidian 650D ($180)

Cooling:
(All 1/2 ID 3/4 OD Black Compression fittings)
Res/Pump: XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay - DDC Dual Pump / Dual Split Reservoirs w/2xSwiftech MCP35X, no fittings, with sleeved cables (black/black) ($280 as configured at FrozenCPU)
Rad1: 200mm Phobya single Radiator ($100 as configured)
Rad2: 140mm Double Radiator Black Ice Stealth GT280 ($100 as configured)
CPU Block: XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block ($83 as configured)
GPU Block: Swiftech KOMODO HD7970 Full Cover VGA Waterblock ($175 as configured)

Total: $2523 (I'll pay you the $23







)
There are quite a few things left out above, but if you're going to foot the bill for all this, I think I can swing the rest


----------



## banging34hzs

Here goes nothing

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

CPU : I7-3930K
Mobo: MSI X79A-GD45
GPU #1 MSI GTX 680 Lighting 2Gb
GPU #2 MSI GTX 680 Lighting 2Gb
RAM : CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB (8 x 4GB) 1600
PSU : Corsair HX1050
Case : Corsair OBsidian 650D

Not a complete build just a upgrade to my current system, any parts missing I would have to move from my current rig to this one.

Allways wanted to get into 3d production apps and figured this is a start.


----------



## Sno

My build http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007791

Good luck all!


----------



## Pawelr98

Answer is 155
(in a case of problems with law in my country)


----------



## Falmod

Not yet bro

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Purger

Oh boy, here we go! Good luck everyone!


----------



## dt415

my rig would be the following, some parts would be bought locally to save on money. thanks for veiwing!

cpu - Intel I7 3770k : $229.99
http://www.microcenter.com/product/388575/Core_i7_3770K_35GHz_LGA_1155_Processor

mobo - GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 : $246 ($269.99-$26.99 employee discount)
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-CrossFireX-NVIDIA-Motherboard-G1-SNIPER/dp/B007R21KAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362147798&sr=8-1&keywords=GIGABYTE+G1.Sniper+3+LGA+1155+Intel+Z77+HDMI+SATA+6Gb%2Fs+USB+3.0+Extended+ATX+Intel+Motherboard

ram - x2 Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz : $233.98 ($269.99 - $26.99 employee discount)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007Z1CVJA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

OS SSD - Kingston HyperX 3K 240 GB SATA III : $176.39 ($195.99 - $19.59 employee discount)
http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-HyperX-2-5-Inch-SH103S3-240G/dp/B007R67FTY/ref=sr_1_24?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362148145&sr=1-24&keywords=ssd

GPU - 2x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC 4GB GDDR5 : $971.98 ($1079.98 - $107.99 employee discount)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125448&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo

PSU - CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 : $238.48 ($264.99 - $26.49 employee discount)
http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Professional-1200-Modular-AX1200/dp/B003PJ6QVU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362149063&sr=1-1&keywords=CORSAIR+Professional+Series+Gold+AX1200

Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 800D : $246.59 ($273.99 - $27.39 employee discount)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002JLAU58/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Total : $2343.41

still have a bit to go but with tax on the local items and some shipping on items that are not free shipping the total would be close to $2500. i have a blu-ray burner to put in and storage drives laying. i also have my own monitors too. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jvkua

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/GLSf
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007986


----------



## dizz

I'd like to enter the contest.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5008636

Thank you.

<3 OCN!


----------



## Ash568

this is like a dream for me im dieing to upgrade my rig cant due to money problem
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5010997

=$2,450.76
pick me pick me


----------



## Vigilanty

So many well thought out rigs here. I'll go against the grain and chuck my dream AMD rig on here. It would be an awesome experience to build this with an extreme water cooling loop and see how far this puppy would OC!

CPU: FX-8350
MOBO: Sabertooth 990fx (Seems like the Crosshair V's are out of stock on newegg or I would have went with that)
RAM: G. SKill Sniper 16GB
GPU: 3x GTX 670 FTW 4GB
PSU: XFX 850w
CASE: CASELABS Merlin ST10

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5008819


----------



## Jester435

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5009359

Question: What is 15 x 10 + 5?
Answer: 155


----------



## Jpmboy

3770k
asrock Z77 extreme 9
Asus gtx titan
GSkill 2133 16GB
Seasonic 1000 Watt
Plextor 512 SSD


----------



## Struzzin

Awesome Thanks - I would have some things to give away if I won









*CPU*
Intel i7 3770K
*RAM*
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2133
*Cooling*
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO
*Case*
Corsair Carbide Series 500R White
*Motherboard*
ASRock Z77 Extreme6
*SSD*
Crucial M4 512GB
*OS*
Windows 7 Pro
*Graphics*
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970
*Optical Drive*
LITE-ON Blu-ray Burner
*Power*
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $1,909.90 (USD)*


----------



## Jeddoo

*This would be my dream rig:

UPDATED

Processor: Intel i7 3930K ~$569.99

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 LGA 2011 ~$239.99

Graphics Card: EVGA GTX670 FTW 2GB ~$409.99

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i ~$95.99

Power Supply: Corsair HX1050 1050W ~$229.99

Ram: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB 2133 ~$169.99

Hard Drive: WD Caviar Black 2TB X 2 ~$339.98

Case: NZXT Switch 810 black ~$169.99

For a total of ~$2225.91(All prices were based from the Newegg site)

The $274 left can help for the shipping









*


----------



## everlast4291987

For me this would be a good game streaming / video editing rig. Ialready have some components this would be the final touches I could only dream about.

Sorry for the pics I'm very tired and a lot of typing for me to do.
Computer gear: =1507.6


Watercooling kit = 963.34 with shipping


I all ready have the CPU waterblock Its a raystorm and a 3*360 external radiator housing from Danger Den

total price 2470.94

This is a very kind gesture to have a 12 month contest to give people there dream rigs.

Thank you!

Good luck to all.


----------



## SDH500

Well here goes Rigbuilder-> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5010559

i7 3770k -$329.99
Asus P9X79 Pro -$194.99
Corsair Vengenace LP -$104.99
Noctua NH-D14 -$89.99
eVGA GeForce GTX 680 -$469.99
Samsung 840 SSD -$99.99
WD 2TB Red -$110.99
Asus DRW-24B1ST 24x DVD drive -$19.99
Corsair AX760 -$199.99
Corsiar Graphite Series 600T Mid Tower -$99.99
Crossover 27Q LED (two monitors) -$289.98x2=579.96
Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4 Keyboard -$49.99
MadCatz R.A.T. 7 -$99.99

Total= $2450.76

(These are all local prices except for the Crossover monitors, which have free shipping







)


----------



## crystal6tak

I'd like to enter the contest and fifteen multiply ten plus five is one hundred fifty five! And I like texts.

Rigbuilder
*CPU:*Intel Core i7-3930K
*RAM:*G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB DDR3 2133
*PSU:*Corsair Professional HX850
*MB:*ASUS P9X79 Pro LGA 2011
*Storage:*SAMSUNG 840 Pro 128GB
*Case:*Corsair Graphite 600T
*GPU:*MSI 7970 Lightning x2
*Cooler:*Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

Using the prices I got from Google shopping the rig totals out at $2,449

Good luck everyone!


----------



## barkinos98

lemme just post the links to the rigbuilder while i'm waiting:

2011 Build-http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5003566
Teh Money Eater-http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4512761
Lime Rock Prodigy-http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4782798

the 2011 build (hopefully) will evolve into the money eater build, as some parts are shared inbetween, but basically instead of making half a rig, i've put up a fullly working rig, so i dont end up with parts i cant use for a long long time ($8k total for that build!) the prodigy is just a build of interest, i've been wanting an ITX build since it got popular when the 1155 socket came out+ would be my firsts build: first custom loop, first current gen build, and a first high-def monitor, and the first mechanical keyboard for me









oh and the answer to that question is 155, and i dont know if there is even such requirement in turkey, but dont want to risk it for such an easy question.


----------



## PDXMark

What I'd like to build!

System:
MB - ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
Mem - 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2133 KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX
CPU - Intel Xeon E3-1270 V2 3.50GHz
GPU - ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5
SSD - x3 Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3B/240G
Case & PSU - BitFenix Prodigy ~ SeaSonic SSR-650RM

Monitor - BenQ 120Hz XL2420TX
Mechanical keyboard and wired laser mouse.

Watercooling:
Pump - EK DDC X-RES Top 140 - Acetal - w/ Pump Installed
Rad - EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 140
CPU - EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block
Chipset - EK NB / SB 6
Tubing - Tygon A-60-G Norprene 3/8" ID (5/8" OD)
Fittings - Bitspower Matte Black


----------



## ZakKling

This would be the rig I want!

*CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($243.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($279.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($135.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($186.92 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($186.92 @ Amazon)
Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card ($449.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Cooler Master HAF XB (Black) ATX Desktop Case ($89.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($199.99 @ Amazon)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($135.97 @ Outlet PC)
Total: $2249.71
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-02 18:48 EST-0500)*


----------



## Orzornn

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4861269


----------



## ybz90

You guys are the best! The dream rig for me would be...


Spoiler: The stuff of dreams



Case: N/A (I have too many already laying around unused and unloved)

CPU: http://microcenter.com/product/388575/Core_i7_3770K_35GHz_LGA_1155_Processor
Intel i7-3770K

GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150586
XFX Double D Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition

Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130665
MSI Z77A-G45

SSD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147194
512GB Samsung 840 Pro

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233380
Corsair Dominator 2x8GB

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111
SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860 860W

Monitor: http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msstore/en_US/pd/productID.226732100?WT.mc_id=mercent&mr:trackingCode=A279451E-1C86-E111-B2BE-001B21A69EB0&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=15239889307&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=21844073347&origin=pla
Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" Monitor


----------



## johnnyfive622

My build is really just some parts.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5013266

Id use my current case (Caselabs M10), watercooling loop, optical drive, power supply, and OS. I would add more, but I wanted to keep it close to the $2500.

Cheers


----------



## Zboe

My ultimate ($2,500) dream rig.


----------



## TheRacker

Just updating my submission.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HanI
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HanI/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HanI/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX 68.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($65.66 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-M PRO Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($143.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.89 @ Mac Mall)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($134.99 @ Amazon)
Optical Drive: Asus DVDE818A7T/BLK/B/GEN CD Reader, DVD Writer ($19.98 @ Outlet PC)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K60 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($97.28 @ TigerDirect)
Total: $1848.19
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-03 02:05 EST-0500)

And the leftover money would be for a korean IPS 1440p monitor.


----------



## chizijs

Entering to this contest!









PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/IJIF

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor (*$499.99* @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard (*$419.99* @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($299.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (*$114.99* @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (*$114.99* @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (*$389.99* @ Newegg)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card (*$179.99* @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case (*$280.98* @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (*$139.99* @ Newegg)
*Total: $2312.61*
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)


----------



## Unethical

Awesome contest







! Thanks Admin for your generosity. I would die if I got help in putting my rig together. Here it is, I'll put it into rig builder later.

Case: Aerocool Strike X St Black Edition(I already own)

Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified Power Supply(I already own)

Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 [$429.99] Frys Electronics
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor [$539.99] Newegg

RAM: 2x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 [$439.99 EA] Newegg

GPU: 2x DIAMOND 7970PE53G Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card [$419.99 EA] Newegg

SSD: 2x Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F240GBGS-BK 2.5" 240GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)[ $219.99 EA] Newegg

HDD: 4x WD Green WDBAAY0030HNC-NRSN 3TB IntelliPower SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive[$149.99 EA] Newegg

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit[$309.99] Newegg

Optical Drive: ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM[$17.99] Newegg

Optical Drive: ASUS Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA Blu-ray Burner BW-14D1XT [$79.99] Newegg

Monitor: 3x Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" Black 7ms IPS-Panel Height, Swivel Adjustable Widescreen LCD Monitor 370 cd/m2 DC 100,000:1 (1000:1) [$1099.99 EA] Newegg

Total: $7,589.18 Including taxes and shipping

Water Cooling System

Tubing: PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack - Bloodshed Red (PFLEXA10-58-R) w/ Free Sys Prep [$24.99] Newegg

Radiator: Phobya Xtreme 400mm Radiator (Silverstone / Cooler Master / Yate Loon / Bitfenix) [$104.99] Newegg

Pump: Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE 12v Water Pump - PWM Enabled w/ G1/4 Thread Ports (Perfectly Tapped) [$134.99] Newegg

Reservoir: Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 Inline Reservoir - Ice Black (BP-WTZM250P-IBKBK) [$49.95] Newegg

CPU Block: EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel (EK-Supremacy - Acetal + Nickel) [$76.99] Newegg

GPU Block : 2x EK Radeon HD 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-FC7970 - Acetal + Nickel CSQ) [$112.99 EA] Newegg

RAM Block: 2x EK Corsair Dominator Series X4 Ram Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-RAM Dominator X4 - []Acetal+Nickel CSQ) [$56.99 EA] Newegg

Motherboard Block: EK ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Full Board Cooling Block Kit - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal+Nickel CSQ) [$127.99] Newegg

Fans: 7x BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm Fan - Red LED (BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP) [$20.99 EA] Newegg

Total: $1066.30 Including taxes and shipping

Grand Total (Excluding fittings extra cables and other tidbits) $8655.48


----------



## cnopicilin

Mine would be basicly the same as this one:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5013455


----------



## Roadkill95

just updated my rig

link : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880855


----------



## Ramzinho

this Freebie is just crazy. hope i can win this.

Celebrating Haswel and 780









Changed to *THIS*

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($349.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($188.49 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($145.46 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($164.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Razer BlackWidow 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($91.51 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2305.35
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-03 11:22 EDT-0400)_


----------



## phillyd

OH NO I FORGOT TO POST MY RIG FOR FEBRUARY DX it's just gonna be finishing my SwitchBox and My Prodigy, hope
this counts for feb, if not then march.

EDIT: I don't have to repost woot.

here's the details anyways

From this build, I would need the following:
AMD A10 5800k - 130
ASRock FM2A85X-ITX - 100
Asus DC2 7950 - 350
Corsair Dominator GT 2x4GB 2133MHz - 110
Crucial M4 128GB - 120
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB - 70
Slimline Blu Ray Drive - 100
NZXT Kraken X40 - 100
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm red LED (x3) - 45
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm red LED (x1) - 12
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm red LED (have it)
Rosewill Hive 650W - 80
Bitfenix Prodigy High Airflow Edition by PPCS (have it)
Spectre 40" 1080p LCD TV (have it)
Windows 8 Pro x64 (have it)
Razer BlackWidow Tournament (have it)
Mionix Naos 3200 (have it)
Razer Vespula - 33
Total - 1250 (exactly half O.O)
*Build Loghttp://www.overclock.net/t/1332290*

From this build, I'd need the following:
i7 3770k (have it)
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3
MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 Crossfire (have one) - 320
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866MHz - 140
Crucial M4 256GB (have it)
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB (have it)
MSI External DVD Burner (have it)
Cooler Master Silent Hybrid Pro 1050W (have it)
NZXT Switch 810 (have it)
Danger Den M6 Nickel (have it)
Corsair Air AF 140mm (x3) (have them)
Corsair Air SP 120mm (x10) (have them)
Reeven RFC-01 fan controller (have it)
EK FC7950 Nickel x2 - 160
Alphacool NexXxos ST30 360mm radiator - 59
Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 240 radiator - 90
FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V 250ml res
Monsoon Compressions (x18), LED plugs (x12) 90° angled fittings (x6) and 45° angled fittings (x6) (have all)
Duralene Tubing - 20
Windows 8 Pro x64 (have it)
Yamakasi Catleap 27" 1440p IPS - 350
Leopold Otaku TKL customized - 180
Razer Naga Elite - 130
Razer Goliathus Extended (have it)
Asus ThunderFX USB DAC (have it)
Klipsch Promedia 2.1 (have them)
Total-1450
*Build Log*

Grand total of $2700
oops a bit over 0.0, guess I'll find something to cut back on if i win.


----------



## qwwwizx

Super fast and capable of serious overclocking.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3,5 GHz (Ivy Bridge) Socket 1155 (285 euros)
RAM: Avexir Core Series DDR3-2800, CL12 - 8GB Kit (170 euros)
OS: Microsoft Windows 8 64-bit OEM (90 euros)
Power: Enermax Platimax 750 (170 euros)
Mouse Pad: SteelSeries Mauspad QcK (9 euros)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula (250 euros)
Hard Drive: OCZ Vector Series, 2,5 Inch SATA 6G SSD - 256GB (240 euros)
Monitor: Benq XL2420T (370 euros)
Case: Silverstone TJ07 (270 euros)
Graphics: Gigabyte HD7970 OC (350 euros)
Cooling: XSPC watercooling kit RayStorm D5 RX360 (360 euros)
Keyboard: SteelSeries 6G v2 Gamer Keyboard (77 euros)
Mouse: SteelSeries Sensei Gaming Mouse - RAW, CoD Black Ops Edition II (65 euros)

Cost will be around 2650 euros including VAT (VAT is 19% Germany)

The Gigabyte HD7970 can be upgraded even more using an EK-FC (Fullcover) waterblock.

What is 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Ramsey77

Thanks for doing this. This is my Ultimate Upgrade. (expensive candy that I could never bring myself to purchase)

RIGBUILDER

Edited from original.

(1) EVGA Titan
(1) Asus PB278Q
(2) Crucial M500 960Gb

Total: $2268

With $232 left over to go towards the i7 4930k


----------



## zi3m

Here's my entry







I used PCPartPicker. Hope that will work anyway.

Heres the link to it!: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/ngrungebb91/saved/#savedbuild_294560

CPU - Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core- $539.99
CPU Cooler - NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid- $84.98
Motherboard- Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011- $339.99
Memory- G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866- $99.99
Storage- Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" SSD- $129.99
Western Digital Caviar Green 1.5TB 3.5" 7200RPM- $89.99
Video Card- EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB- $539.99
Sound Card- Asus Xonar Essence STX- $179.99
Case- NZXT Switch 810 (Gun Metal) ATX Full Tower- $169.98
Power Supply- Antec 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V- $254.97

Total Price: Total: $2410.86


----------



## Caylor

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5015828

Mine is over $2500, but I will certainly cover overages!

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Avaro

Here is mine. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5015837

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Jj333 33

My entry for this is in my sig "Dream Rig"

EDIT: Added pcpartpicker:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HlGa


----------



## Hartk1213

updated list


CPU - I7 - 3820 - 299.99
MOBO - Gigabyte - X79 - UP4 - 249.99
GPU - Zotac- GTX 680 4GB SLI - 1,139.99
RAM - Corsair - Vegenace 16GB (4x4GB) - 114.99
Sound Card - ASUS Xonar D1 7.1 - 89.99
Case - NZXT - Source 210 (for my current rig) - 39.99
PSU - Seasonic - X750 - 139.99
SSD - OCZ Vertex 4 - 124.99
HDD - WD Black 2TB - 189.99
Cooler - Corsair H100i - 109.99

*Total - $2419.89 This is what OCN would pay*

if i win ill add these parts this summer


CPU Block - EK Surpeme - 49.99
GPU Block - EK-FC680 GTX+ - 109.95
Rad - Swiftech eXtreme Performance 360 and 240 - 118.90
Fans - Bitfenix Spectre pro Green LED - x11 - 142.45
Fittings - Moonsoon 6pk X2 Green - 69.98
Tubing - Primochill - 40.00
Pump - MCP655 - 66.95
Res - EK Res x3 250 - 57.95
Sleeving - paracord Green - 21.90
Sleeving - paracord Black - 21.90
LED Strip lighting - HItlights - 13.98

*Total - $864.90 This is what i would pay*

*Grand Total of $3284.79*

man i would love to have that rig


----------



## krz94

First of all, thank you so much for this incredible contest/giveaway! wow!

The PC I would die for:

CPU -Intel Core i7 2600K - $289.88
MOBO - Asus Maximus V EXTREME - $388.00
GPU - Galaxy - GTX 680 4GB SLI - 1,139.99
RAM - Corsair - Vegenace 16GB (2x8GB) - $91.99
Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 550D - $139.00
PSU - Corsair Professional Series Modular HX750 - $154.99
SSD - Crucial M4 256GB - $169.99
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB - $69.99
Cooler - Corsair Hydro Series H90 - $89.99

Total - $2533.82

I would gladly pay the 25$ extra









oh man i would finally be able to experience the feeling of maxing out any game you throw at it









EDIT: changed the motherboard and removed the sound card which I could buy myself separately. thanks


----------



## laurelgtxyz

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5016308

Thank you for this awesome opportunity.


----------



## derpy_hooves

This is an amazing opportunity I must enter.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5016521


----------



## NostraD

Just wanted to re-submit to bump my subscrition-
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4940592
and thanks again OCN!!


----------



## tsm106

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Cooler: Thermaltake WATER2.0
MB: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
MEM: 2x8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
GPU: EVGA Titan SC
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
PSU: SeaSonic Platinum-860
Case: Fractal Node 304

Rough Cost: $2,500 US

Have a MC here so it would come under the estimate.


----------



## darocket

My Build - I don't want to think about it's cost : (

System Asahi:
1. Corsair Obsidian 800D
2. ASUS Rampage IV Extreme/BF3
3. Intel Core i7 Processor Extreme i7-3960X 3.3GHz
4. G.Skill RipjawsZ 64GB DDR3-2133 CL11 octo kit
5. 2x ASUS ROG ARES II
6. 2x Corsair Force Series GT 240GB
7. 2x Samsung 830 Series 256GB
8. 2x Samsung 840 Series Pro 256GB
9. 3x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB
10. Lite-On iHBS212 - LEPA G Series G1600-MA 1600W
11. Corsair Hydro Series H100
12. 3x ASUS PA246Q
13. ASUS PB278Q
14. Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
15. Logitech G9x Laser Mouse
16. Bose Companion 5
17. 5x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop 120mm B12-3
18. 4x Scythe Slip Stream 120mm 1600rpm
19. Scythe Slip Stream 140mm 1700rpm
20. ASUS Vulcan ANC
21. Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## zer0entropy

My entry

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Hartk1213

updated list


CPU - I7 - 3820 - 299.99
MOBO - Gigabyte - X79 - UP4 - 249.99
GPU - Zotac- GTX 680 4GB SLI - 1,139.99
RAM - Corsair - Vegenace 16GB (4x4GB) - 114.99
Sound Card - ASUS Xonar D1 7.1 - 89.99
Case - NZXT - Source 210 (for my current rig) - 39.99
PSU - Seasonic - X750 - 139.99
SSD - OCZ Vertex 4 - 124.99
HDD - WD Black 2TB - 189.99
Cooler - Corsair H100i - 109.99

*Total - $2419.89 This is what OCN would pay*

if i win ill add these parts this summer


CPU Block - EK Surpeme - 49.99
GPU Block - EK-FC680 GTX+ - 109.95
Rad - Swiftech eXtreme Performance 360 and 240 - 118.90
Fans - Bitfenix Spectre pro Green LED - x11 - 142.45
Fittings - Moonsoon 6pk X2 Green - 69.98
Tubing - Primochill - 40.00
Pump - MCP655 - 66.95
Res - EK Res x3 250 - 57.95
Sleeving - paracord Green - 21.90
Sleeving - paracord Black - 21.90
LED Strip lighting - HItlights - 13.98

*Total - $864.90 This is what i would pay*

*Grand Total of $3284.79*

man i would love to have that rig


----------



## bad_haze

Processor (CPU) Intel Core i7 3770K Unlocked Quad Core Hyperthreading Processor LGA1155 3.5GHZ Ivy Bridge 8MB Retail
(BX80637I73770K)
$369.98

Motherboard ASUS Sabertooth Z77 ATX LGA1155 DDR3 SLI 3PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 SATA3 HDMI DisplayPort USB3.0 Motherboard
(Sabertooth Z77)
$249.99

DDR3 Memory (RAM) Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3X2K2/8GX 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9 Dual Channel Memory Kit
(KHX1600C9D3X2K2/8GX)
$68.89

Video Cards GeForce GTX Titan 6GB 2xDVI DisplayPort HDMI PCI-E 3.0
(NV-GTX-TITAN)
$1,049.99

Computer Case Cooler Master HAF XM ATX Mid Tower Case Black 3X5.25 8X3.5INT Red LED Light *No PSU*
(RC-922XM-KKN1)
$129.98

Power Supply Corsair Professional Series Gold CMPSU-1200AX 1200W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
(CMPSU-1200AX)
$299.99

CPU Cooling Noctua NH-U9B SE2 LGA1155/1156/1366 AM2/AM3 FM1 FM2 Heatpipe Cooler w/ 2x NF-B9 92MM Fans
(NH-U9B SE2)
$59.99

LCD Monitors Viewsonic VP2765-LED 27IN A-MVA Widescreen LED LCD Monitor 1920x1080 25MS 20M:1 DVI Display Port USB
(VP2765-LED)
$551.80

Solid State Drives - SSD Intel 320 Series GEN3 120GB 2.5in SSD SATA2 Solid State Disk Flash Drive Retail w/ Bracket
(SSDSA2CW120G3K5)
3 @ $220.29 ea.
$660.88

TOTAL in CANADIAN $3,442.53

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## iamwardicus

I had to update my dream upgrade Intel type rig... a bit over budget at around $2625 however that doesn't include $70 of mail in rebates 

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4881152

Nice 3930k, Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock, new tubing, 16gb RAM, GTX 670 FTW in SLI, and a Crossover 27" 2560x1440 monitor :-D not too shabby for an upgrade. I'd happily pay the small difference in cost for this performance increase









Also I'd be giving away that $150 game coins thing that is being offered as I don't play any of the games the coupon is for.


----------



## Captivate

*CPU*
Intel i7 3770K

*Motherboard*
Asus Maximum V Formula Z77

*RAM*
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 2133 (PC 17000)

*Graphics Card*
EVGA Geforce GTX Titan 6GB

*SSD*
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

*PSU*
Corsair AX850


----------



## RyanGoo

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5017513


----------



## ViSioNx

1x Rosewill THOR V2-White Edition, THOR V2-W Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case, support up to E-ATX / XL-ATX, come with Four Fans (Model:THOR V2-W)

$139.99
1x ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard (Model8Z77-V)

$165.99
1x EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card (Model:02G-P4-2670-KR)

$389.99
1x Rosewill HIVE Series HIVE-750 750W Continuous @40°C, 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified, Modular Design, Single +12V Rail, ATX12V v2.31/EPS12V v2.92, SLI Ready, CrossFire Ready, Active-PFC Power Supply (Model:Hive-750)

$89.99
1x Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K (Model:BX80637I53570K)

$219.99
1x SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD120BW 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Model:MZ-7TD120BW)

$99.99
1x G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM (Model:F3-1600C9D-16GXM)

$124.99
1x Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive (Model:ST1000DM003)

$74.99

Combined Total: $1,305.92
Combo Discounts: -$85.93
Combo Price: $1,219.99


----------



## bluedevil

Updated my rig a few days ago. Included a Titan, 3770K , CM Elite 120, 256GB Samsung 840 Pro.







I really hope I win, am starting to hate this laptop! I can't wait to start modding again!


----------



## PwndN00b

I wasn't going to post, but changed my mind, and thus...

PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/HtAJ
Price breakdown by merchant: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/HtAJ/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/HtAJ/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($574.79 @ DirectCanada)
*Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($439.99 @ Memory Express)*
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($112.99 @ Memory Express)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($112.99 @ Memory Express)
Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($248.00 @ Vuugo)
Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($248.00 @ Vuugo)
*Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($999.99 @ Memory Express)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($999.99 @ Memory Express)*
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($273.00 @ DirectCanada)
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Memory Express)
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($54.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($137.79 @ DirectCanada)
Monitor: Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor ($199.99 @ Memory Express)
Monitor: Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor ($199.99 @ Memory Express)
Monitor: Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor ($199.99 @ Memory Express)
Other: Custom WC Loop ($1300.00)
Total: $6402.48
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-04 13:05 EST-0500)

I have everything except the mobo and 2 Titan's so the prize amount would be fitting!....


----------



## barkinos98

yep, cleaned up my builds, so here are the links to both of them:

The 760Li (Elegant but fast)- http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5017924
The Lime Rock Prodigy-http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4782798

Now, im pretty sure admin would just be sending the money/parts and not a completed build, if so i'll much gladly take the prodigy. but for a reason, if they will send out a built version (which seems pretty time consuming on their sides, but anyway) i'll be taking the 760Li. I've cleared out of the X79 builds, i just dont need that much processing power+the cost of the cpu left the gpus in the shadow (7950). the 760Li seems pretty solid









oh and if admin just sends me the money, i'll probably be building somewhere between these two builds, depending on the availability of stuff and such.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Here's my entry:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5018129

Thanks OCN.


----------



## dylwing23

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5013449
Mainly parts. Maybe Ill get lucky?


----------



## darocket

Intel i7 3770K
Asus Maximum V Formula Z77
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM 2133 (PC 17000)
EVGA Geforce GTX Titan 6GB
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Corsair AX850


----------



## ACMH-K

Updated Rig

Edit:
It would be $2499.90 if it weren't for having to ship it. I will gladly pay for shipping if I win this to bring it under the $2500


----------



## TFchris

*prays i win*

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
EVGA GTX 680 4GB SLI

Hard Drive
n/a

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX750

Motherboard
ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional

RAM
2x Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Optical Drive
n/a

Case
Corsair 800D

Hard Drive
n/a

Cooling
Corsair H100i

Total: $2500.99

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HACI


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In please!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5019529


----------



## man03999

CPU -Intel Core i7 3770K
MOBO - Asus Maximus V EXTREME
GPU - Galaxy - GTX 680 4GB SLI
RAM - Corsair - Vegenace 16GB (2x8GB)
Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 550D
PSU - Corsair Professional Series Modular HX750
SSD - Crucial M4 256GB
Cooler - Corsair Hydro Series H90


----------



## Raptore

Awesome contest!

This is my ultimate rig if I won: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5019023

I would then purchase the water cooling for it.

Thanks!


----------



## Gregar Forte

In.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5020432
Hope can win this.Cheers


----------



## imarshal

CPU -Intel Core i7 3930k
MOBO - Asus Sabertooth X79
GPU - Galaxy - GTX 680 4GB SLI
RAM - Corsair - Dominator 16GB (2x8GB)
Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 850D
PSU - Corsair Professional Series Modular HX850
SSD - Samsung 840 512gb
HDD - WD Caviar Black 4tb


----------



## dRnRcR

Here's my build.

CPU: Intel I7 3930k
MOBO: ASUS Rampage IV Gene
GPU: ASUS Titan
RAM: 16GB Dominator Platinum
SSD: Corsair 480GB Neutron GTX
PSU: Corsair AX860i
CASE: Silverstone Temjin TJ08B-E

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

EVGA 04G-P4-2690-KR GeForce GTX 690 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Model #:04G-P4-2690-KR
$999.99

BitFenix Prodigy Midnight Black / Black Steel / Plastic Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case
Model #:BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP
$89.99

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor
Model #:BX80637I73770K
$329.99

ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS
Model #8Z77-I DELUXE/WD
$189.99

CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC ...
Model #:CP-9020031-NA
$139.99

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M2A2400C10
Model #:CMD16GX3M2A2400C10
$249.99

BenQ XL2420T Black-Red 24" 5ms (2ms GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight Height & Pivot Adjustable 120Hz 3D-Ready LCD Monitor
Model #:XL2420T
$389.99

Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Model #:WD1002FAEX
$99.99

Subtotal: $2,489.92


----------



## OverTheBelow

CPU - Intel Core i7 3770k
MOBO - Asus Sabertooth X79
GPU - GTX 680 4GB Tri-SLI
RAM - Corsair Dominator 16GB (2x8GB)
Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 850D
PSU - Corsair Professional Series Modular HX850
SSD - Samsung 840 256gb
HDD - WD Caviar Black 4tb


----------



## Bobicon

Rig Builder Link.

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3930K ($567)
*Motherboard*: ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 ($360)
*GPU*: MSI N680GTX Lightning ($500)
*RAM*: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB ($280)
*HDD*: Western Digital WD Black WD4001FAEX 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5 ($320)
*SSD*: Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD1CCA 2.5" 256GB SATA III ($250)
*Cooling*: Noctua NH-C14 140mm (Already own)
*Case*: LIAN LI PC-A71F ($240)
*Power Supply*: NZXT HALE90 V2 NP-1GM-1200A 1200W ATX [($270) Would purchase myself]

*Grand Total*: $2517


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to February's winner, ShadowEW!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1840_20#post_19265491

Please send me a PM - we'll work to make that dream rig a reality.


----------



## Canis-X

Congrats ShadowEW!!! Enjoy the new gear!!!


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Barkinos, I know and understand that but I'm just throwing it in for the sake of throwing it in (per say).
> 
> I've never owned or used a Nvidia aside from the 8800GT 512MB I've brought recently. So I'd actually like to see how a decent Nvidia card operates by itself. It's more of something I'd like use and try but probably won't ever get the chance to buy.
> This is just a list of some dream components (for me) to work with. I'd be happy with just getting a nice LGA2011 board to make use of the 3930k I've had lying around for like 6 months now. ^^;
> 
> So yes, whilst I've read up and know the 660Ti is way beyond what's even required for a maximum performance Hybrid Phsyx setup it's just something I'd like to have a go at using and to see how they perform for my usage.


Congrats ShadowEW! Interesting rig


----------



## PwndN00b

Congrats ShadowEW, no more dreamin'!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to February's winner, ShadowEW!


Awww yeah! Makin it rain build logs!


----------



## mve1907

congrats ShadowEW get some pics up on OCN so we can be jelly!


----------



## Worldshaker

Congratz ShadowEW!!


----------



## Sazexa

Congratulations ShadowEW, hope you enjoy it very much.

As for myself, updated my list a little bit. Way back on page 167 lol


----------



## Fulvin

Gratz ShadowEW!


----------



## coolbeans15

Here is my dream rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021275

Fingers crossed for winning!


----------



## Jamar16

Intel Core i7-3770K -$240
ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional LGA 1155 Intel Z77 - $200
2x Plextor PX-256M5 Pro - $420
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) - $199.99
Corsair AX860i 860W - $230
2x Sapphire 7950s - $579.99
Corsair 900D - $350
Corsair H100i - $110
Hanns-G HL229DPB 1080p - $129.00 (need one more to make tri-monitor setup)
Total = $2458.98 (prices maybe lower at purchase)
Max Sponsorship = $2500
Remaining Funds = $2500 - $2458.98 = $41.02 or more
Remaining Funds = Gift Card freebie to OCN (Newegg or Amazon - winner chooses)


----------



## Atomfix

Shadow is going to get a surprise, Hasn't logged in for 2 days lol, Congratz


----------



## ShtKck

Hi! Wish I had seen this thread earlier.

Posted is my Dream Rig. 2500 in a tower. Somewhat of a rushed job, I'll update it more at some point as the year goes on.
Thanks so much to OCN for all they do.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021340


----------



## FauxFox

Here is my rig:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021230

I'll update periodically as prices/tech changes, but as of right now it's about $2,515.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Sugi

Wow ShadowEW! It looks like the odds were in your favor last month! NOW! Get to the build logs, please. XD


----------



## nvidia3

i will like to upgrade my system:

custom water cooling-$600

gtx 690-$1000
triple 3d 144hz screen by ASUS- VG248QE- $300x3

3d nvidia surraund with water cooling and extreme overclock 5.2 ghz FTW
XD

This is the ultimate gaming system that I always dreamed to build


----------



## iamwardicus

Congrats ShadowEW! Hopefully you'll share your rig with the rest of OCN after you get your parts and such!

Now Chipp.... Choose me next month


----------



## GoldenTiger

Grats Shadow, enjoy!


----------



## nova4005

Congrats on the Awesome win Shadow!


----------



## mega_option101

Congratulations!


----------



## phillyd

'grats shadowew!


----------



## Solonowarion

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021470

My Lotto rig


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 'grats shadowew!


CG man.


----------



## chris0177

way to go shadow. good luck with your winnings


----------



## AlDyer

Congratulations Shadow!! (I don't think he is interested, please give the rig to me admin). No, but seriously enjoy your sweet victory and make a build log for us please


----------



## Vigilanty

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well, I can always hope and dream to win, it would be really nice and finally make use of my 3930k ;~;'
> 
> Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4958190
> PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CPmw
> 
> CPU Cooler
> NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid
> *$133.98*
> 
> Motherboard
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011
> *$419.99*
> 
> Memory
> G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2666
> *$299.99*
> 
> Storage
> OCZ RevoDrive 3 series 240GB PCI-E SSD
> *$318.34*
> _(Hope running this on the lower PCIe slot won't pull down the Crossfire, otherwise I'll just shove this into Hoshi and use Hoshi's SSD instead :3)_
> 
> Video Card
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
> *$319.99*
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
> *$319.99*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB _(Becase ~)_
> *$319.99*
> 
> Power Supply
> Corsair AX1200i 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V
> *$305.98*
> 
> Total
> *$2438.25* _At the time~ (+Rebates, but ehhhhhhh ~ x3)_
> 
> I already have an Intel i7 3930k.. Just.. Nothing to use it with ~






Congrats!


----------



## Agoriaz

Congrats ShadowEW! Sweet rig you're going to concoct


----------



## tzaar0723

Congrats ShadowEW, well played. Enjoy your new rig.


----------



## altereDad

Grats ShadowEW. =) we're all jealous.


----------



## Racersnare21

Well, he has had ample time to reply, so as much as it pains me...I will step in and accept the prize in his place. No need to thank me























Congrats Shadow....Now go make a beast rig


----------



## EliteGhost

Congratulations ShadowEW!!!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> From this build, I would need the following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AMD A10 5800k - 130
> ASRock FM2A85X-ITX - 100
> Asus DC2 7950 - 350
> Corsair Dominator GT 2x4GB 2133MHz - 110
> Crucial M4 128GB - 120
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB - 70
> Slimline Blu Ray Drive - 100
> NZXT Kraken X40 - 100
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm red LED (x3) - 45
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120mm red LED (x1) - 12
> Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm red LED (have it)
> Rosewill Hive 650W - 80
> Bitfenix Prodigy High Airflow Edition by PPCS (have it)
> Spectre 40" 1080p LCD TV (have it)
> Windows 8 Pro x64 (have it)
> Razer BlackWidow Tournament (have it)
> Mionix Naos 3200 (have it)
> Razer Vespula - 33
> 
> 
> Total - 1250 (exactly half O.O)
> *Build Loghttp://www.overclock.net/t/1332290*
> 
> From this build, I'd need the following:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3770k (have it)
> Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3
> MSI Twin Frozr III 7950 Crossfire (have one) - 320
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866MHz - 140
> Crucial M4 256GB (have it)
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB (have it)
> MSI External DVD Burner (have it)
> Cooler Master Silent Hybrid Pro 1050W (have it)
> NZXT Switch 810 (have it)
> Danger Den M6 Nickel (have it)
> Corsair Air AF 140mm (x3) (have them)
> Corsair Air SP 120mm (x10) (have them)
> Reeven RFC-01 fan controller (have it)
> EK FC7950 Nickel x2 - 160
> Alphacool NexXxos ST30 360mm radiator - 59
> Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 240 radiator - 90
> FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V 250ml res
> Monsoon Compressions (x18), LED plugs (x12) 90° angled fittings (x6) and 45° angled fittings (x6) (have all)
> Duralene Tubing - 20
> Windows 8 Pro x64 (have it)
> Yamakasi Catleap 27" 1440p IPS - 350
> Leopold Otaku TKL customized - 180
> Razer Naga Elite - 130
> Razer Goliathus Extended (have it)
> Asus ThunderFX USB DAC (have it)
> Klipsch Promedia 2.1 (have them)
> 
> 
> Total-1450
> *Build Log*
> 
> Grand total of $2700
> oops a bit over 0.0, guess I'll find something to cut back on if i win.


added some details to my original post^


----------



## ManOfC




----------



## Compaddict

Huge congrats to you Shadow!









How awesome for you! I know you will love every minute of building your new rig. Please share some pics when your done.


----------



## kyfire

Congratulations ShadowEW


----------



## Billy_5110

would be nice to change socket and try some multi GPU setup ( never had one)

*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3820 Quad Core 10MB 3.6GHZ
*$299.99*

*CPU Cooler*
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100I CPU Cooler
*$119.99*

*Motherboard*
ASUS Rampage IV Formula ATX Motherboard X79 LGA2011
*$377.99*

*RAM*
G.SKILL RipjawsZ F3-14900CL9Q-16GBZL 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-1866 CL9
*$129.20*

*Case*
Cooler Master HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1
*$99.99*

*Power Supply*
Corsair AX1200I 1200W Digital ATX 12V 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power
*$329.99*

*Video card*
ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II 980MHZ 2GB
*$429.99*
ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II 980MHZ 2GB
*$429.99*

*-FANS-*
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 120MM 1100RPM 39.88CFM 21DBA Airflow Cooling Fan
*$14.99*
Corsair Air Series SP120 120MM 2350RPM 62.74CFM 35DBA High Static Pressure Fan Dual Pack
*$29.99*
Bitfenix Spectre Pro BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP 200MM Red LED Case Fan 900 RPM 148.72 CFM 27.5 dbA
*$19.99*

-
*$2,481.73* Shipped and taxed in Quebec.

I'm in love with the cooler master HAF XB... Also own a single 670 DCII already. Tripple SLI? hope i will!


----------



## Skorpian

Congrats hasn't logged in yet to claim his prize, pick someone else! Me!!
On a serious note, congrats, Shadow. Build logs, please







.


----------



## lifeskills

Congrats ShadowEW


----------



## Cee

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
GTX680 x2

Hard Drive
Crucial M4
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR HX Series AX1200

Motherboard
Asus Sabertooth

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
Corsair 700D

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Well, worth a shot


----------



## zi3m

YAY! Congrats Shadow!!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Congrats Shadow, you deserve it


----------



## Oupavoc

Congrats


----------



## samuelspark

Gratz to all winners. Hoping for my chance eventually.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Intel i7 3930K
569.99

MSI X79A-GD45 Pus
249.99

EVGA GTX 670 4gb FTW
449.99

Corsair 900d
350

Samsung 840 500gb
275.99

Corsair ax860i
229.99

Corsair dominator platinum 32gb 1600MHz
279.99

$2,405.94

Ill do all the watercooling stuff myself


----------



## blooder11181

congrats to the winner


----------



## R3apR369

Whyyyyyy! Shadow whyyyyyy! Congratulations man!


----------



## GREG MISO

I just want these things as i am content with me computer for the most part.

NZXT HALE90 V2 1000 $229

PowerColor PCS+ AX7970 $429

PowerColor PCS+ AX7970 $429

Amd phenom 1090t


----------



## ibleedspeed

Score 1 for Shadowedubza-u














man its too bad we dont get to see the looks on the winners faces when they find out they just won...


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to February's winner, ShadowEW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1840_20#post_19265491
> 
> Please send me a PM - we'll work to make that dream rig a reality.


T-Thank you.. I really don't quite know what to say o_o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Score 1 for Shadowedubza-u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man its too bad we dont get to see the looks on the winners faces when they find out they just won...


If I wasn't afraid to send an image, you'd see me x3


----------



## mistermenphis22

Congrats


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to February's winner, ShadowEW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/1840_20#post_19265491
> 
> Please send me a PM - we'll work to make that dream rig a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Thank you.. I really don't quite know what to say o_o
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Score 1 for Shadowedubza-u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man its too bad we dont get to see the looks on the winners faces when they find out they just won...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I wasn't afraid to send an image, you'd see me x3
Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## Babbalabba

IN! Woohoo, this is exciting.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Babbalabba/saved/23oK

I made mine with PCPartPicker, if that's okay with you.

It's a scaled down version of what I eventually hope to build. This will save me some massive change =D

GL to everyone!


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, the odd thing is.. "Hoshi" has undergone a few changes recently, decided to try and setup a small, potent, Trifire using my Ref 4890.
Was my first crossfire and trifire and kinda proud it fits and performs reasonably well. xD


----------



## Paradigm84

Now you'll be able to give it some more company.









And I'm sure you'll love the RIVE (assuming you still go for it), it's a great board.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Thanks, the odd thing is.. "Hoshi" has undergone a few changes recently, decided to try and setup a small, potent, Trifire using my Ref 4890.
> Was my first crossfire and trifire and kinda proud it fits and performs reasonably well. xD


Build log build log build log









In all seriousness, congrats!


----------



## Winrahr

Wow how did I not see this earlier?

My Rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5022118

Total: $2,352.91









Also a quick question: Do we have to post once per month or is the post valid for all the following months?


----------



## Winrahr

Thanks!


----------



## NostraD

Congrats Shadow!


----------



## Tranquil

Congratulations Shadow!!!


----------



## Waysian

In the wake of Shadow's triumph, I post my own hopeful rig

Dat Rig

Total: About $2005, without tax and shipping

GL to all!


----------



## golfergolfer

I would do something a little different here providing it is okay and within the rules. To start off with I would build/mod a Silverstone FT03 to fit some REALLY nice custom water cooling in it (yes I have the skills). The catch? I would only put in the motherboard, PSU, and the cooling gear. The CPU, GPU, RAM, and things like this would not be put in. I would then enter it into the MOTM and hopefully win. From there I would post it in the freebies section and give back to one lucky member one this wonderful site!

Awesomely Watercooled FT03
*For more details on this idea head over to the FT03 Club*


----------



## Paradigm84

Oh you think you can impress them with your renderings do you?

You're not the only one that can do that:


Spoiler: Renderings


----------



## Yellowsamuel

Congratulations Shadow, enjoy the new gear


----------



## Yumyums

It'd be nice to win this







But good luck everyone!

Here's my build for around the 2500$ mark;

Case: Bitfenix Prodigy m-itx case, 80$

CPU: Intel 3930k - 575$

Motherboard: ASRock X79 EXTREME4-M LGA 2011 - 260$

GPU(s): XFX Double D FX-797A-TDBC Radeon HD 7970 - 430$

PSU: CORSAIR AX760 760W - 179$

RAM: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB - 255$

Storage: OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-480G 2.5" 480GB SATA III (SSD) 370$, WD Caviar Black 2TB 190$ x2

Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H80 134$

total: 2663$ (Not including tax or shipping)


----------



## Dctr

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5022523


----------



## Delirious84

My rig is in my sig. Easier then posting all the parts









Hope I win, though happy for anyone who does win


----------



## KingOfToasty

Booya!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5022580

$2351 before shipping.


----------



## solar0987

Gratz shadow!


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm still just tinkering... the builds in my sig are along the lines of what I would actually get if I were to somehow win one of the next 10 drawings. Now it's time for a fun build that would also look sweet. I'm not going to list costs of anything but there's a bit of customization that I would do on individual components (RAM, Case).

Case: Case Labs TX-10. I would however want a Horizontal motherboard layout if it were ever to come to pass. Black paint, windowed panel on top of case to view down on motherboard (assuming motherboard tray is along top part of case)

Power Supply: SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000w 80+ platinum (Used for the motherboard & video cards)

Power Supply: SeaSonic SS-660XP 660w 80+ platinum (use for the hard drives & for the cooling systems (fans & pumps)

Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme

CPU: Intel 3970X (overclock this puppy to 5.0 if possible, else just as high as it can go with stability.

RAM: 4x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 : Now these will be customized. I would take the heatsinks from the Adata XPG Plus 2.0 series ram (the ones with the heat pipe) and have the center black portion repainted to get rid of the "adata" logo and just be a standard gloss black color. This mod is purely for looks... those heatspreaders look amazing.

CPU cooling: custom water cooling, see Watercooling Loop section at bottom

Video card: 3x Nvidia Titan 6gb SLI

Video card cooling: custom water cooling, see Watercooling Loop section at bottom

Hard drive 1: 2x Samsung 840 series 256gb SSD

Hard drive 2: 4x WD Caviar Black 2TB drives

Optical Drive: 2x LG BD-RW drives

Audio setup: Home audio receiver as amp. 3x ARX Audio A2b speakers (Left, Center, & right) - all speakers would be mounted above the monitors and angled downward towards the users seat for best audio experience). Subwoofer would be a Rythmik F12. Also I would have a set of AD-700s and a set of Sennheiser HD800s. Microphone would be the clip mic for gaming & the one on the cheapy microsoft webcam for skype calls with family.

Monitor setup: 3x Crossover 27Q (Perfect Pixel) monitors or 3x hp zr2740w v2 monitors (more likely I'd want the HP monitors, I work in a room where there's a lot of glare...)

Case Cooling: 2x 120mm fans (black & red theme) exhausting air out of rear of case (motherboard section)

*Watercooling loop:*

Radiators will be mounted in the center area of the case and exhausting the warm air out of the rear of case.

GPU waterblocks: 3x EK Geforce GTX Titan VGA Liquid Cooling Block with backplate

CPU waterblock: Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock

Radiators: 4x Alphacool Monsta 360 radiators

Fans: 24x AP-15 fans, fins painted Asus red to keep red / black theme going (with copper accent from the waterblock(s)). Push / pull on all radiators, all fans on voltage controllers (each controller has command of 6 fans, one controller per radiator).

Pumps: 2x MCP 355 with heatsinks & dual top

Reservoir: Pick one that is functional and doesn't leak... nothing special here. Use a silver kill coil in here. If there were a window in this part of the case, I would want a acrylic tube reservoir with a custom copper sheath to go around it with 2 window holes to see through it.

Tubing: Tygon Silver lined tubing (1/2")

Barbs: Bitspower True Silver 1/4" to 1/2" barbs.

Hose Clamps: Use appropriate hose clamps on all barbs.

-Alternative-

use Enzotech 0.999 Silver Antimicrobial Compression Fittings for all applicable connections.

The bottom portion of the case I'm not sure what I would use it for... Rackmount possibilities or perhaps just make it a custom pull-out drawer for storage... *shrug* I'm honestly not sure what it would be used for at this time.


----------



## lordhinton

well done shadowEW, now i dont have to watch the thread for so long ;D


----------



## Falmod

Congratulations ShadowEW


----------



## d6bmg

Congrats ShadowEW!!
Not get busy in buying components other than processor for your dream rig!


----------



## Forsakenfire

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5023075

Price: $2,498.38


----------



## Foxrun

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-i7-3930K-Hexa-Core-Processor-Cache/dp/B00603QXPM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362583266&sr=8-1&keywords=3930k 3930k $560.98

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Sabertooth-X79-Intel-Motherboard/dp/B0061XSBZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362583329&sr=8-4&keywords=lga+2011 Sabetooth 2011 $359.98

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130794
EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB $569.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB x2 $115.98

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014
AX1200 $279.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i $109.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167122
Maple Crest 180GB SSD $174.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D $279.99

Total = $2451.89

And Congrats Shadow!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Grats Shadow


----------



## odin2free

March
Its my build log
parts (titan will be changed out though)

MOBO: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Price $189.99

CPU: Intel i7-3770k (high clocks & IHS removal)
Price: $329

Memory: G.Skill Ares 1866 MHz 16Gb
Price: $99.99

GPU: MSI Lightning Ed. GTX680
Price: $ 499.99

Case: Bitfenix Prodigy - Arctic White
Price: $89.99

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro - 128gb x2 (Raid)
Price: $279.99

HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB 7200RPM- X2
Price: $199.98

PSU: Seasonic ss-660 660Watt
Price:$145.99

Total : $1835.90

I would be purchasing tons of watercooling parts from alphacool and so forth...
Deffinitly a solid base though...CPU cooler will be stock till i get the watercooling as stated...
This is a build for my brother who is currently overseas right now
The build log is under my sig


----------



## Ramzinho

congrats ShadowEW wishing you the best and Have Fun


----------



## arktoga

Since my Catleap just stopped working i'd just need... mmm.. THREE Crossover 27Q (350$ each +-) and a Titan to drive them


----------



## PDXMark

Here's hoping for a March win!

System:
MB - ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD - $190
Mem - 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2133 KHX2133C11D3K4/8GX - $100
CPU - Intel Xeon E3-1270 V2 3.50GHz - $344
GPU - ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 - $530
SSD - Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3B/240G - $240
Case & PSU - BitFenix Prodigy - $90~ SeaSonic SSR-650RM - $110
= $1604

Watercooling:
Pump - EK DDC X-RES Top 140 - Acetal - w/ Pump Installed - $114
Rad - EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 140 - $65
CPU - EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - $70
Chipset - EK NB / SB 6 - $38
Tubing - Tygon A-60-G Norprene 3/8" ID (5/8" OD) - $25
Fittings - Bitspower Matte Black - $40
= $352

Total = $1960 roughly!


----------



## gill22

*Already Have:
Core i7 3770K
600T
Maximus V Formula
256GB SSD Vertex3
8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengance Mem
GTX670
Custom LC Loop.*

*Would love to have:
2 GTX Titans 2100$ Approx
2 EK-FC Titan blocks with backplates. 270$ Approx
Triple bridge EK 10$ Approx
120MM Radiator. 40$ Approx

Would love to give back my Brand new GTX 670 plus EK FC670 Block with backplate to the community if I win it.*


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaucasianAsian*
> 
> Rigbuilder Link
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4981128
> 
> ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131858
> $368.99
> 
> CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W Digital ATX12V
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039
> $329.99
> 
> ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121705
> $569.99
> 
> ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121705
> $569.99
> 
> SilverStone Fortress Series FT02B
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163201
> $249.99
> 
> SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147190
> $369.99
> 
> CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
> $109.99


Updated for March!
Congrats to the 2 current winners and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## newbrevolution

Picked all my components off Newegg, than to Rig builder.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830350


----------



## Krlll

CPU
i7 3930K

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Graphics
GTX Titan yeehah!

Hard Drive
Crucial m4
capacity: 512 GB

PSU
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM
Corsair Dominator Platinum
size: 32 GB

Case
Corsair Obsidian 800D


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well, I can always hope and dream to win, it would be really nice and finally make use of my 3930k ;~;'
> 
> Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4958190
> PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/CPmw
> 
> CPU Cooler
> NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid
> *$133.98*
> 
> Motherboard
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011
> *$419.99*
> 
> Memory
> G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2666
> *$299.99*
> 
> Storage
> OCZ RevoDrive 3 series 240GB PCI-E SSD
> *$318.34*
> _(Hope running this on the lower PCIe slot won't pull down the Crossfire, otherwise I'll just shove this into Hoshi and use Hoshi's SSD instead :3)_
> 
> Video Card
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
> *$319.99*
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB
> *$319.99*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB _(Becase ~)_
> *$319.99*
> 
> Power Supply
> Corsair AX1200i 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V
> *$305.98*
> 
> Total
> *$2438.25* _At the time~ (+Rebates, but ehhhhhhh ~ x3)_
> 
> I already have an Intel i7 3930k.. Just.. Nothing to use it with ~


Congrats on the win!


----------



## SawyerAngelo

*CPU*
i7-3770K ($329.99)

*Graphics*
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW 4gb w/backplate ($559.99)

*Hard Drive*
OCZ Vertex 4, 256gb ($249.99)

*Power*
CORSAIR Professional series AX 750 Modular ($149.99)
CORSAIR Individually sleeved black cables ($79.99)

*Motherboard*
ASUS Sabertooth z77 ($244.99)

*RAM*
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum DDR3 2133 16gb ($259.98)

*Case*
CORSAIR Vengeance C70 Arctic White Mid Tower Computer Case ($119.99)

*Cooling*
Corsair h100i ($109.99)
*
OS*
Windows 7 Home Premium ($99.99)
*
Accessories*
5x CORSAIR Air Series SP120 Quiet Editions ($99.95)
2x LOGISYS White Cold Cathode kits ($19.98)

*Total Cost:* $2324.82

What I have in mind is the cleanest looking build ever imagined. I have been daydreaming about this build till I'm sick to my stomach lol.

(All prices are from Newegg.com and are current as of 3/6/2013)


----------



## mat459

Congratz to ShadowEW


----------



## Mr.Pie

ultimate rig in my rig builder~ subject to changes of course when new stuff comes out


----------



## poyyiee

One can only dreams









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/I7cw
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5025437

Proc: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor *$214.99*

Cooling: NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler *$84.98*

Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard *$159.98*

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory *$57.99*

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk *$229.89*

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive *$135.98*

GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB Video Card *$292.29*

Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case *$99.99*

PSU: SeaSonic 660W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V *$136.71*

Monitor: Dell U2711 60Hz 27.0" Monitor *$780.63*

Mouse: Cyborg CCB437130002/04/1 Wired Laser Mouse *$128.67*

Speaker: Logitech Z553 40W 2.1ch Speakers *$107.77*

*TOTAL : $2429.87*


----------



## ZombieJon

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/I7lg
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/I7lg/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/I7lg/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V PRO ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($199.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($160.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($70.90 @ Outlet PC)
Storage: Plextor M5P Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($445.91 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($445.91 @ Newegg)
Case: Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case ($159.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: BitFenix Spectre Pro 148.7 CFM 200mm Fan ($17.98 @ Outlet PC)
Power Supply: SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($189.98 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: LG CH12LS28 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($49.98 @ Outlet PC)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*PC Partpicker Subtotal: $2506.74*

Subtotal = rough estimate, depending on any extra discounts & specials which may be available from local brick and mortar shops.


----------



## PatriBrod

Wow this is a GREAT contest !









Here's my dream build:

*CPU* : Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz + *Cooler* : COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO

*GPU* : PowerColor AX7990 6GBD5-2DHJ Radeon HD 7990 6GB

*Mobo* : ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77

*Memory* : CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3

*SSD* : Intel 335 Series Jay Crest SSDSC2CT240A4K5 2.5" 240GB

*Other drives* : Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM (x2)

*Media drive* : ASUS Black Blu-ray Drive SATA Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS

*PSU* : CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91

*Case*: Corsair 300R Carbide Series

*Total : 2,450.00$* ish shipped to Canada (depending on rebates)


----------



## ADHDadditiv

If I could win this, I would be the happiest guy alive, no joke.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/IaII

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($289.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($239.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: A-Data S510 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($102.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1006.13 @ Newegg)
Case: Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA ATX Full Tower Case ($189.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Sparkle 900W 80 PLUS Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($111.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $2441.06

The reason I didnt pick out an HDD or Cooler is because I already have them laying around.

I would be using this rig for video editing and alot of livestreaming


----------



## R1VER5

My AMD Dream Machine

CPU : AMD FX-8350

Cooler : COOLER MASTER Seidon 240M

GPU : SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB

Mobo : ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+

Memory : Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2400

SSD : Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB (x 2)

HD: Western Digital WD Black 1TB 7200 RPM

Optical : LITE-ON Black 12X BD-R (x2)

PSU : COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold RS800

Case: COOLER MASTER COSMOS II

Clocks in at exactly $2,500. I realize we could spend more, but this is exactly the machine I will build if I win the prize money!

Edit: Added to Rigbuilder!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5026094


----------



## King Who Dat

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4830803

an update. I suppose I can dream.......


----------



## PCBuilder94

i7 3930K
Gigabyte G1 Assassin
32GB patriot viper extreme
120GB OCZ agility x2
1tb WD caviar blue
Asus Blu ray
2xNvidia GTX 680 EVGA FTW 4Gb
Switch 810
Corsair AX 1200i
Windows 7 ultimate

Do we get to build this ouzel ex?


----------



## PCBuilder94

Edit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> i7 3930K
> Gigabyte G1 Assassin
> 32GB patriot viper extreme
> 120GB OCZ agility x2
> 1tb WD caviar blue
> Asus Blu ray
> 2xNvidia GTX 680 EVGA FTW 4Gb
> Switch 810
> Corsair AX 1200i
> Windows 7 ultimate
> 
> Do we get to build this ouzel ex?


edit 3770k g1 sniper 3


----------



## circeseye

nothing like an amd rig








i already have the other parts these would be icing on the cake
heres mine clocked in at 2099.9 before sales or price drops of course









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5026285

SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351-6GVXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB 384-bit GDDR5
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351-6GVXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB 384-bit GDDR5

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX

Plextor M5P Xtreme Series PX-256M5Pro
Plextor M5P Xtreme Series PX-256M5Pro

COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC


----------



## Maian

I decided to update mine and switched from a Intel 3770K to an AMD FX-8350. The money saved from choosing the AMD side (CPU + Motherboard) allows me to fit 2 of the Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 1.5TB External HDDs under my budget for all my back-up needs.

And bumping this up in my Subscriptions.


----------



## eXecuution

CPU
i7 3930K

Motherboard
ASrock Fatal1ty X79 Professional

Graphics
Nvidia GTX Titan (MSI Twin Frozr Edition, upon release, or if I win (which I won't lol) before it is released, then any reference model)

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro
capacity: 256 GBytes

Hard Drive II
2x Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Power
Corsair AX1200i

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Case
N/A (would use existing case)

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Monitor:
Asus VG248QE

Keyboard:
Cm Storm Quickfire TK w/ Cherry MX Red Switches

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5026717
$3300ish depending on date of purchase.


----------



## derickwm

*GPU*
AMD 7990 Malta

*PSU*
EVGA NEX1500

*HDDs*
(2) Seagate 4TB 3.5"

*SSDs*
(2) Samsung 840 512GB

I have the rest of the components.


----------



## knd775

Here's mine!
Thanks Admin!


----------



## eskamobob1

SUPER IN!!!!!
my rig is an extrention of my current built, but its well over $2500 anyways, so yah










Spoiler: what else i would like to add onto my rig



GPUs: 2x 7970s

HDDs: 2x WD 3TB

Sound: no idea what models, but i would love an extrenal DAC and sound isolation headphones









Cooling: GPU blocks, fittings, and 2x 480 MONSTAs

Case: CL MH10



EDIT: finaly finished







... best of lock to everyone


----------



## sunset1

congrats shadowew


----------



## Westfields

Congrats shadowew....awesome rig....


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Here it is...my dream build. I'm a man of modest needs. I would like to win this so that I can have a nice AMD/ATI build. If I won this PC, I would be able to give my current system to my best friend, Nathan. He was just laid off at his job. He is an apple fanboy...MUST BREAK HIM!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5029283

If the link does not work...I added it to my signature.

Thanks for hosting such an awesome contest!

UPDATE! : I decided to go with Intel again. I just feel more comfortable going with what I know.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

CPU: FX-8350
Mobo: Asus sabertooth 990FX
RAM: 16GB Corsair dominator
GPU: 2x 7970Ghz
Disk drives: Samsung 830 256gb and WD 1TB 7200rpm
PSU: Corsair 850AX
Cooling: H100i with 2x noctua NF-F12's

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5029416


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Here's Mine  Awesome Contest

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5029410


----------



## Dorkseid

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5029932

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,459.92

I'm not certain on shipping, but I wouldn't mind making up the diff if the rest is on OCN!


----------



## Krysin

Totally awesome contest, goodluck everyone! Just imagine how great itd be to win, would be like a child in a candy store *_*

*GPU* - GTX Titan
*CPU* - i7 3770k
*PSU* - TX-750M
*CASE* - Corsair Graphite 600T White
*COOLER* - Corsair H100
*RAM* - Corsair Dominator 8gb
*DVD* - LG Blu Ray
*HDD* - Seagate Barracuda 2gb
*SSD* - Sandisk 240gb
*MOBO* - Asus Maximus V Formula

Cost $2399

155


----------



## aymanibousi

Hi there

Heres my build :

Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 64MB 3TB
$178.34

Fractal Design Define R4 (Black)
$197.98

OCZ ZX Series 1000W
$209.00

AMD FX-Series FX-8350 4.0Ghz Socket AM3+ Box
$283.33

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
2× $49.00

Gigabyte GA-970A-D3
$135.38

Sapphire Radeon HD7970 Vapor-X GHz Edition Dual-DVI HDMI DisplayPort 3GB
2× $664.33

G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL10 8GB
2× $69.99

Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm
5x $57.78

Total cost: $2,917.35 NZ Dollars = Less than 2500 US for sure









Thank you guys and goodluck.

EDIT 155







thanks guys again sorry about late answer


----------



## MijnWraak

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5030789

Subscribing to OCN on facebook paid off









For the lazy:

*CPU*
Intel 3770k

*Graphics*
2x ASUS GTX 680 4GB

*Cooling*
Corsair Hydro H100i

*Motherboard*
Asus p8z77 1155

*RAM*
G.Skill Ripjaws 2133 DDR3 2x8 GB

*Power*
SeaSonic Platinum-1000

*Hard Drive*
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW

*Case*
Fractal Designs r4 Titanium

*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG:* $2,576.91 (USD)

Good luck, all


----------



## agresivs2

1) CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K (3.5GHz, 8MB Cache, LGA1155) - 410$
2) MOBO - Asus MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z - 300$
3) GPU - Giga Byte Radeon HD7970, 3GB, GDDR5 x2 - 1000$
4) PSU - Corsair 1200W, 14cm Fan, 80+ - 300$
5) RAM - Corsair Vengeance Black, 32GB, DDR3, 1866MHz, CL10, Kit of 4 - 300$
6) CASE - Thermaltake Overseer RX-I - 145$
7) HDD - OCZ Vertex 4 SATAIII 2.5" 256GB SSD VTX4-25SAT3-256G - 270 $
Total - 2725$

Answers to the question - 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Nexo

Here is mine www.pcpartpicker.com/p/GC9G


----------



## byomes

my proposed rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5032223

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!

*CPU*: i7-3930K - $569.99
*Motherboard*: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - $479.99
*GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 - 02G-P4-2680-KR - $469.99
*RAM*: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB 4x4gb - $194.99
*Hard Drive*: SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC512B/WW - $399.99
*Monitor*: BenQ XL2420T - $389.99
*Power*: Corsair AX1200 - $251.99
*Case*: NZXT Phantom 830 - $247.99

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $3,034.92 (USD)

Congrats to previous winners and may the luckiest man/woman WIN


----------



## SgtJamie

My dream rig

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-3820 Quad Core 3.60 GHz 10MB Intel Smart Cache LGA2011***Overclockable XXX***
HDD: 1TB SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM Hard Drive (Single Hard Drive)
MEMORY: 16GB (4x4GB) PC16000 DDR3/1866mhz Quad Channel Memory [+92] (Kingston HyperX Predator w/Heat Spreader)
MOTHERBOARD: Asus Rampage IV Extreme Intel X79 Chipset, 3-Way SLI / Crossfire, 4 Channel DDR3 ATX Mainboard w/ 8 RAM slots, ROG Connect, ROG UEFI Bios, BT GO, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB3.0, SATA-III RAID, 5 Gen3 PCIe X16 & 1 PCIe X1 ***Overclockable XXX*** [+159]
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
VIDEO: AMD Radeon HD 7990 6GB 16X PCIe 3.0 Video Card [+603] (Major Brand Powered by AMD)


----------



## BonzaiTree

This would be epic!!!

The massive amount of RAM is for video rendering.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5032322

Total Cost: $2582

Edit: forgot to answer skill testing question.
Edit again: figured I'd just edit my build here rather than have people think I'm cheating by putting a new post!

Answer is: 155

My build if you'd rather see it in the post:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
Sapphire Radeon 7970GHz Edition 6GB Vapor X

Hard Drive
WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200 RPM

SSD
Kingston Hyper-X 240GB

Power
SeaSonic X Series 850W Gold

Motherboard
ASUS Sabertooth X79

RAM
Corsair Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) 1866 RAM CAS 9

Optical Drive
ASUS Blu-Ray Burner

Case
Corsair 800D

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Audio:
Asus Xonar DG


----------



## Pegasus

Amazing competition and thanks for the opportunity!

Proc: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor $214.99

Cooling: NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $84.98

Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard $159.98

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory $57.99

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $229.89

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $135.98

GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB Video Card $292.29

Case: Cooler Master Storm Scout 2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case $99.99

PSU: SeaSonic 660W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V $136.71

Monitor: Dell U2711 60Hz 27.0" Monitor $780.63

Mouse: Cyborg CCB437130002/04/1 Wired Laser Mouse $128.67

Speaker: Logitech Z553 40W 2.1ch Speakers $107.77

TOTAL : $2429.87


----------



## fasttracker440

well i hit that magic 25 post mark finaly and i just blew my tax return on my dream machine so what i need to finish my dream machine is

Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" $1299
and well another
Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" $1299

that would just about do it for me


----------



## jck

CPU: AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX

RAM: G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C9D-16GSR

Mobo: ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

Case: CFI CFI-A7007 Black SECC / Plastic Front Bezel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

BDR: ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS

DVD: SAMSUNG DVD Burner SATA Model SH-224BB

HDD1: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

HDD 1 Bracket: BYTECC Bracket-35225 2.5 Inch HDD/SSD Mounting Kit For 3.5" Drive Bay or Enclosure

HDD 2: Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10000 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

HDD 3: HGST Ultrastar 7K4000 HUS724040ALE640 4TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Enterprise Hard Drive -Bare Drive

GPU: XFX Double D FX797ATDJC Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit DDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Video Card

PSU: XFX ProSeries P1-1050-BEFX 1050W ATX12V 2.2 / ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

KB: Logitech G510 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard

Mouse: Logitech G300 Black/Gray 9 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Optical Gaming Mouse

HSF: COOLER MASTER Seidon 240M RL-S24M-24PK-R1 Water Cooler

Monitor: BenQ GW2750HM Glossy Black 27" 4ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor

Total Cost (without MIRs and promo codes): $2,586.84


----------



## FCSElite

CPU
intel i7 3930K-570$

Graphics
AMD Radeon™ HD 7970

Hard Drive
Wester D Caviar Black 1TB 7200 RPM

SSD
Kingston Hyper-X 240GB

Power
SeaSonic X Series 850W Gold or

Motherboard
ASUS Sabertooth X79
or
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard -199$

RAM
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz

Optical Drive
ASUS Internal 12X Blu-Ray Reader & 16X DVD Writer Combo Drive

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

Cooling
Corsair H100I

Hope to win it this. do not know much of building gaming rig but this what i come up


----------



## Hacksword

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5034436


----------



## briddell

Wow - thanks for the competition

I have been on air cooling for my entire computer career; I feel like it is time to upgrade. Water is the way to go









Case:
Case Labs M8 matte black with clear XXL side window (no PSU side window)

Waterblocks:

Koolance 380i


EK GTX+ 680 Nickel CSQ

Fittings:
14x Bitspower G1/4" 3/8" ID, 5/8" OD compression fitting


2x Bitspower G1/4" 3/8" ID, 5/8" OD 90 degree compression fitting

Pump:

Swiftech MCP35X2 with heatsink

Reservoir:

Bitspower Z-multi 250

Tube:

20x Primochill Advanced LRT tube - 3/8", 5/8" - crystal clear

Radiator(s):

2x XSPC AX360mm Black

Fans:

12x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM

Coolant:

1L of Mayhems Pastel White

Audio:
Sennheiser HD 650 heaphones

Schiit Valhalla amp

RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5034583

Total:
$2443.06, at the time of this post.

I know I am most likely not going to win, but it is fun to draft up my dream computer like this. I appreciate the opportunity to win









Cheers,

Brennan R.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Thanks








Answer is 155
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5034592


----------



## ryan w

Ay I can dream cant I !









https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=19430051

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5034784


----------



## PhantomTaco

I would like to push my system a little further...A little background on what I want

Average of (or close to) 120fps @ 1440p 120hz in any game maxed out
Ability to fold like a beast
Do whatever I want without whining

I'm PRETTY close right now, but I'd like to make the following changes to my rig:

i7 3930k ($560.98 on Amazon, not that I dislike my 3570k, but it would help)
Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX 2011 ($419.99 on SuperBiiz, need a new mobo, and need it to be capable of tri sli)
Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4gb 2133mhz ($249.99 on Newegg, I've been wanting to buy this ram for AGES and just haven't done it)
EVGA GTX Titan ($1005.91 on Newegg, my third Titan to get me to an average of nearly 120fps)
Crucial M4 256GB SSD ($191.99 on Newegg, to RAID with my current M4, would make it so that I could have all my games/programs on SSD)

Total: $2428.86

Will add rigbuilder link shortly, here's hoping









EDIT: Rigbuilder Link


----------



## MCCSolutions

Here is my build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1359879/fatal-by-mccsolutions-fx-8350-triple-crossfire-hd6990-6970-32gb-1866-full-parallel-water-cooled

***I HAVE ALL OF THIS ALREADY:***
Corsair 800D Full ATX Case
ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional MOBO
AMD FX-8350 8 Core Processor OC'd @ 4.8Ghz
Corsair Hydro Series H100i Water CPU Cooler(Moded for waterblock only with custom setup)
Cougar CMX1000 1000Watt PSU
32GB Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M2A1866C10R DDR3 PC3-15000 1866 RAM
XFX HD 6990 4 GB GDDR5 Liquid Cooled Graphics Card Card OC'd with two Corsair H70's Liquid Cooler with TTT Personalized Lip Fan Plate MOD
Powercooler HD6970 2GB GDDR5 Liquid Cooled Graphics Card Card OC'd to 1035Mhz GPU, 1450 Memory @ 1.343v Corsair H100i Liquid Cooler with TTT Personalized Lip Fan Plate MOD
FLOJET self priming high PSI 12v pump
OCZ PCIe Retro drive 240gb(for OS)
Corsair Force GT 240gb SSD
Corsair Force Series 3 240gb SSD(For Programs)
Corsair Force Series 60g SSD(For Boost, Cache, Page file)
Bracardi 151 RES
RED 1/4" and Red 3/8" Tubeing
Corsair Link kit for RGB Lights and Fans
3 Corsair link modules
6 foot of 4 pin RGB strands
Extra 2 meters of RGB Strand
Corsair GPU node link(Measures Power use)
5x Gateway LCDs and 1 32" LED HD TV(1280x1024 and 1080P)



JUST ADD THIS!!!

Just add a Corsair Mouse, Keyboard!

Mouse: $69.99

http://www.corsair.com/en/gaming-peripherals/gaming-mice/vengeance-m65-fps-laser-gaming-mouse-green-military-green.html

Keyboard: $129.99

http://www.corsair.com/en/gaming-peripherals/gaming-keyboards/vengeance-k90-performance-mmo-mechanical-gaming-keyboard.html

TOTAL: $200


----------



## overclockyour

case: fractal design define r4 arctic white mid tower 109.99

cpu: i7-3770k 329.99

cpu fan: nzxt havik 61.00

hdd: seagate barracuda 2tb 7200 rpm 109.99

ssd: samsung 840 256 gb pro series 249.99

ram: 16 gb g.skill ripjaws x series ddr3 2133 4x4gb 129.99

mobo: asus p8z77-v pro/thunderbolt 239.99

psu: SeaSonic x series x-850 80+ gold modular 159.99

gpu: (2) gigabyte geforce gtx 680 (539.99*2 =) 1079.98

total: 2470.91
souce: newegg.com


----------



## piemasterp

CPU: i7-3770k ($330)
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ($135)
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance ($115)
GPU: 2x EVGA GTX 680 2GB ($470 ea. $940 tot.)
Cooler: ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B ($78)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB ($240)
HDD: WD Caviar Black 2TB ($174)
PSU: Corsair HX850 ($160)
Case: Corsair C70 Military Green ($130)
Fans: 2x Cougar CF-V12HB ($14 ea. $28)
Controller: Zalman MFC1 Plus-B ($40)
Optical Drive: LG 24x DVD Burner ($18)

Total: $2,389

 Rigbuilder


----------



## westonbyrne

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5037906

I am actually using an old Dell dimension 300 from like 2005ish. Winning this really would do wonders for my tech life.


----------



## Drakenxile

Here's the Dream Rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5038368

It's Essentially mine with a few Upgrades

Parts include:

Intel I7-3930k
Asus Rampage IV Formula
2x EVGA GTX Titans
16GB 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHZ
2x 240gb RAID 0 Corsair Force 3 SSD
2x WD 2TB Black
2x XSPC RX360 Radiators
FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Dual Bay Reservoir
Swiftech MCP 35X Pump
XSPC Raystorm
2X 27" Crossover 2560x1440
Corsair K60
Corsair AX850W
Mountain Mods U2-UFO
Mionix NAOS 3200
Asus Xonar STX
Corsair Sp2500

Total Cost is 5774.99

Answer to the question is 155 i Think Canada has that stupid Game Law

If i am chosen to be the winner The only thing i would need is The Asus STX, the 2 EVGA GTX Titans and a 2nd 2tb black


----------



## Comp4k

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4950059

Just a tad under the $2,500 limit


----------



## Bonn93

a little over but would be a nice HQ upgrade over my current system.


----------



## dman811

1. My Rigbuilder of the rig that I would probably end up choosing over the other top rig if I won


Spoiler: Warning: May contain THE MOST AWESOME



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($248.49 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($90.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($90.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($182.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($349.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Air 540 ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.09 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.09 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($157.95 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($549.99 @ NCIX US)
*Other:* Logitech G930 ($99.99)
*Total:* $2487.91
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-20 03:36 EDT-0400)_



2. My Rigbuilder of the rig that I would probably end up choosing if I won


Spoiler: Warning: May contain AWESOME



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($85.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($191.98 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($93.15 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($93.15 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($223.61 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($159.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($389.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre LED 47.7 CFM 140mm Fan ($13.06 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre LED 47.7 CFM 140mm Fan ($13.06 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($9.75 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre 43.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($9.75 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-LPRO-12025R-RP 56.2 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.25 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-LPRO-12025R-RP 56.2 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.25 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($154.78 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($554.10 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Logitech G930 ($104.99)
*Total:* $2499.83
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-07 02:49 EDT-0400)_



3. My Rigbuilder of my UBER PC 2013


Spoiler: Ultimate Rig 2011



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($83.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($237.11 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($78.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($93.49 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($179.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($554.10 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Logitech G35 ($94.99)
*Total:* $2481.63
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-17 20:42 EDT-0400)_



4. My Rigbuilder for the Ultimate Surround PC


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($86.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus P9X79 LE ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($233.49 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($65.70 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($156.64 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($663.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($160.98 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($177.58 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($177.58 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Logitech G700 Wireless Laser Mouse ($65.76 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Logitech G35 ($91.77)
*Total:* $2450.44
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-27 23:41 EDT-0400)_


Answer is 155, forgot that part if i needed it.


----------



## lapengu

Well here it is... I always wanted something AMD! lol.









CPU: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($199.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme9 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Kingston Beast 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($259.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($486.18 @ NCIX US)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (Gun Metal) ATX Full Tower Case ($169.99 @ NCIX US)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Monitor: Dell S2740L 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($329.18 @ TigerDirect)
Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Elite Wired Gaming Keyboard ($82.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
Mouse: Razer RZ01-00510100-R3U1 Wireless Laser Mouse ($99.99 @ Newegg)

Total: $2118.26
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-11 20:32 EDT-0400)

EDIT: Rig now in the sig, tried to match as close as possible.


----------



## t00sl0w

re-use the ssd and hdd from my current setup, but everything else would be new.
rigbuilder linky.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5039082


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'd like this build; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258

This is a HUGE step-up from my Athlon; I already OC'd it too much and it runs slower.


----------



## paulyoung

I'll give it a go ... INTERNALS,,,,

CASE Silverstone TJ-07 ( inverted motherboard version , black internal powder coat )
MOBO Asus Sabertooth Z77
PROCESSOR Intel i7 3770k
RAM 16gb ( 4x4g ) Corsair Dominator Platinum
GPU Gainward Titan
PSU Coolermaster silent pro hybrid 1050w
Hard drives 4 x 250g Samsung 840 pro
1 x 120g Samsung pro

COOLING,,,

RADIATOR Alphacool Nexxxos monsta 480mm
RESERVOIR Frozen Q triple spiral 250mm ( black / white / black )
PUMP Laing D5 Vario plus black Bitspower mo
TOP Laing D5 multi port
CPU block Swiftech Apogee HD white
Hose White 1/2 id 3/4 od
Fittings matte black Monsoon compressions straight / 45 / 90
Fans 8 x corsair sp 120's performance edition
4 x corsair af 120's top / back

Extras
Windows 7
2 x 200mm nzxt white led strips
White / black 550 paracord


----------



## angryblanket

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($104.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* MSI Big Bang - XPower II XL ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($346.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($453.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($249.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2045.91
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-12 02:36 EDT-0400)_

Thanks OCN


----------



## Jaromir

This is what i would pick if id win by any chance


----------



## DerComissar

Rigbuilder link:

www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5264524

Skill Testing Question: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## SinatraFan

*My Dream System*

*Case - with options*
CaseLabs TX10-V with XXL windows on both sides
CaseLabs MAC-222 180.3 rad mount (4x)
CaseLabs MAC-272 USB 3.0 kit
CaseLabs MAC-123 PSU Support (2)
CaseLabs MAC-207 PSU Cover Ventilated
CaseLabs MAC-161 120.4 Flex Bay Radiator Mount (2x)
CaseLabs MAC-113 Fan mount 120mm (2x)

*CPU*
Intel I7 3930k

*Motherboard*
MSI Big Bang XPower II

*Graphics*
EVGA GeForce GTX 690 (2x)

*Ram*
Avexir Core Series Blue LED Ram DDR3 1600 64 GB (8GB *8)

*SSD*
OCZ Agility4 256GB SSD (2x)
Icy Dock MB994IPO-3SB hot swap bay
Panasonic UJ-240 Blu-Ray Burner Drive

*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD (2x)

*PSU*
SeaSonic X-1250 (2x)

*Radiators*
Alphacool NexXxos XT45 180mm triple (4x)

*Fans*
SilverStone FN181-BL 180mm blue LED fan (28x)
SilverStone FN121-P-BL 120mm blue LED fan (11x)
SilverStone 180mm Fan Grill / Filter (28x)
SilverStone 120mm Fan Grill / Filter (11x)

*Fan Controller*
Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 XT

*VGA Block*
XSPC GTX 690 water block (2x)
EVGA backplate (2x)

*CPU Block*
XSPC Raystorm water block

*Fittings*
Monsoon Rotary Angle hardware

*Water Pump*
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT (2x)

*Reservoir*
EK Dual Bay Spin Reservoir w/ Flow Meter (2)

*Wiring and Lighting*
TBD

*Total cost of build not including fittings, wiring and lighting: $8,310.00*
(Although I'm budgeting $10,000 for the build)


----------



## Z4XC

CPU
Intel i5 3570k

RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB 4x8GB

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SATA III

Monitor
ASUS VH232H Glossy Black 23" (x3)

Case
Rosewill THOR V2-White Edition

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77

RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB 2x8GB

Optical Drive
LG Black Bluray burner

Monitor
ASUS VH232H Glossy Black 23"

Mouse
Cyborg R.A.T. 7

Graphics
EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR GeForce GTX 680

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black 1TB

Monitor
ASUS VH232H Glossy Black 23"

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5041000

$2,380 Shipped

Skill testing Question: 155


----------



## Seredin

edit: now using Rigbuilder to keep track.

!!


----------



## Hotrod33809

CPU
I7-3930k

CPU Cooler
NZXT Kraken X60 RL-KRX60-01 280mm Ultra Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

Case
Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case

RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)

MOBO
ASUS P9X79 LE LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0

PSU
Rosewill LIGHTNING Series LIGHTNING-1000 1000W ATX12V/EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified

SSD
OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II

HDD
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5

GPU
EVGA Superclocked, Signature 2 02G-P4-2687-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5

Monitor
ASUS VS Series VS238H-P Black 23" 2ms HDMI LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor

Sound card
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card

Headset
Logitech G35 USB 2.0 Connector Surround Sound Headset

Price:2,541.83 per newegg

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5041270

For a college student just getting back into the computer scene after a two year absence this would be nice!!! Thanks OCN for putting this on.


----------



## Phaelynar

*Case*: Coolermaster Cosmos 2: $289.99

*Processor:*: i5 3570k: $219.99

*Motherboard*: ASROCK Z77 Extreme 9: $299.99

*Power Supply:* Corsair AX860i: $229.99

*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14: $89.99

*RAM:* G-Skill Sniper 8gb ddr3 1866: $62.99

*HDD:* 512gb Crucial m4: $349.99

*GPU 1:* MSI GTX 680: $459.99
*GPU 2:* MSI GTX 680: $459.99

*DVD-RW Drive:* ASUS 24X DVD-RW Drive: $19.99

*Total Price:* $2482.90 (priced at Newegg)


----------



## Ensamada

My ultimate gaming/workstation build!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5042072


----------



## xd9denz

This would be my parts update according to current prices as of Month of march and also i made some changes....

Here it is....

*CPU :* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor = $289.99 (for now this is ok...im goin to wait for the Ivy-E to came out lolz)

*CPU Cooler :* Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler = $149.99 (for futuristic water loops for my GPU)

*Radiator Fans :* Cougar Vortex 70.5 CFM 120mm Orange Fan = $9.98 (x4 pcs) = $39.92

*Fan Controller :* NZXT SEN-001LX Sentry LX Aluminum dual bay fan controller = $48.00

*MOBO :* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard = $249.99

*RAM :* Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory = $299.99

*SSD :* Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk = $114.99 (128GB is enough for me for OS and some Games on it)

*HDD :* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive = $139.99

*Optical Drive :* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer = $19.96

*PSU :* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply = $159.99

*Case :* NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case = $153.99

*GPU :* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) = $639.98

*Mouse :* Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse = $50.99

*Keyboard :* Corsair Vengeance K90 Wired Gaming Keyboard = $115.03

TOtal Cost = $2472.80 - (Combo Discounts and Mail-in Rebates) $80 + (Shipping) $46.76 = $2439.56 only

Good luck to all of us









Heres the Pcpartpicker link of my parts http://pcpartpicker.com/p/JoUU


----------



## yawa77

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Js1W

Only $7,000....god bless SLI Titan!


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Thanks for the promotion, http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5043920


----------



## stargate125645

1 - Intel 3770K processor
1 - ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
1 - CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2800 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2800C11
2 - GIGABYTE GV-R797TO-3GD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB graphics cards
2 - WD 1TB VelociRaptors
1 - NZXT Phantom 820 Full Tower Chassis with RGB Color Changing Lights and Fan Control CA-PH820-G1, Gunmetal
1 - ViewSonic VP2770-LED Black 27" 12ms WQHD HDMI Widescreen LED Monitor 300 cd/m2 DC 20,000,000 (1000:1) IPS Panel, Height,pivot and swivel adjustable
1 - Venomous X BTK II bolt-through socket 1155 adapter kit for my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme Black

I will add these things to RigBuilder later if I get time.

Edit 1: Updated motherboard. May update with a case in the future.
Edit 2: Updated case.


----------



## Truedeal

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044037

Yes.


----------



## voovode

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044133

is this santa?!


----------



## AndresR

This would be my ultimate rig, mostly a rendering slave for my work


----------



## Electroneng

In!

My rig designed with Rigbuilder is here: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044268

$2471 Total.

Cheers


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Whoops! Here is a Rigbuilder Build of the system I want; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044730

CPU
AMD FX-8150 3.6GHz 8-Core Processor
corespeed: 3.6 GHz

RAM
Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory CT2KIT51264BA160B
size: 8 GBytes

Cooling
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler

Keyboard
None

Mouse
None

Other
None
Motherboard
MSI 970A-G46 ATX AM3+ Motherboard

Hard Drive
Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive PH3200U-1I72

OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) GFC-02050

Power
Corsair Builder 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply CX500

Mouse Pad
None

Graphics
MSI Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card R7870-2GD5T/OC
coreclock: 1.05 GHz
memory: 2 GBytes
Optical Drive
Samsung SH-224BB DVD/CD Writer

Monitor
Zalman MZ230ED 23.0" Monitor

Case
NZXT Source 210
Audio
None

*TOTAL COST; 953.80*


----------



## DizZz

why am i just finding out about this?!?

here's my rig built with rigbuilder:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625

great contest, thanks!


----------



## Spritanium

Nearly 300 pages so far, so my chances are slim, but I might as well go for it!

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=21891145

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044814

Here's the closest I could get to $2500. I've never even dreamed of a rig this expensive.


----------



## Bonn93

Found some time and updated with RigBuilder







- in my signature now.


----------



## zalittle

Intel Core i7-3770K
G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5
Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F360GBGS-BK 2.5" 360GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb
ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 GeForce GTX 680 4GB x 2

2484.92 @ Newegg

I am sure I can find better pricing but this a quick configuration I did in 15 minutes.


----------



## Dendai

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5045436


----------



## manny1222

Just updated my entry. This would be my upgrade to my current gaming rig. Total comes to $2555.
I would sell components in the rig now to buy water cooling stuff.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5045651/version/5045653


----------



## Rushua

Okay, so here is my proposed Rig, I really hope i win this competition (as, i am sure, everyone else does), not just for the fact i would be in possession of an uber-powerful rig that would be capable of playing pretty much any game for the next few years in max, but because i want to be able to get 'in' to the lan gaming crowed at Uni. Anyways, here is what i propose.

CPU
i5 3570k

Graphics
Radeon HD 7970 x2

Hard Drive
Corsair 120GB Force Series GT SSD
+ Hitachi Deskstar 4TB

Motherboard
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance Intel Z77 Socket 1155 Motherboard

RAM
Corsair Memory Vengeance Jet Black 16GB DDR3

Power
XFX Black Edition 1050W Modular Power Supply

Cooling
Corsair H60 2013 Edition Hydro Series Liquid CPU Cooler

Optical Drive
Asus BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray Writer Black

Case
Aerocool X-Predator Evil Green Full Tower

(Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021467)

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Kyouki

UPDATE! 3-29-2013 Bought some of the parts.

This is a great promo, Count me in. Here is my link to RIGBUILDER http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5046685

I know it well over the 2500.00 but you did ask for a Ultimate DREAM rig. I would easly settle for half this stuff helping me get that much closer to my Dream Rig.

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3970X Sandy Bridge (bought 3930k settled)
*Graphics*
X3 - EVGA Nvidia TiTian or just a GTX690 (bought one GTX690 just need another)
*Hard Drive*
X2 - 512 SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series
*Motherboard*
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA (bought!)
*RAM*
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64MB (bought 32gigs)
*Power*
SeaSonic X-1250 (bought)
*Cooling*
Custom water loop (bought)
*Case*
SilverStone Temjin Series TJ11B or Corsair 900D

Thank you for allowing me to be part of this promo.

Edit: so I have bought a lot of these parts so to keep it in the allowed price, the List of parts I would Pick if I won are!!!

*Graphics*
EVGA Nvidia GTX690.( to add to my other GTX690)
*Hard Drive*
x2 - SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256 (bought these 3-28-2013 take off list)
*RAM*
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32MB 1866 ( only need 32 already bought other 32)
*Case*
Corsair 900D
*Monitor*
ASUS PB Series PB278Q 27" 5ms (GTG) (so I can have 2 of them)

This comes in just at around 2500.00 maybe a little bit more depending on cost of case!
THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## PwndN00b

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> I wasn't going to post, but changed my mind, and thus...
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/HtAJ
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/HtAJ/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/HtAJ/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($574.79 @ DirectCanada)
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($439.99 @ Memory Express)
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($112.99 @ Memory Express)
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($112.99 @ Memory Express)
> Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($248.00 @ Vuugo)
> Storage: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($248.00 @ Vuugo)
> *Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($999.99 @ Memory Express)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($999.99 @ Memory Express)*
> Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($273.00 @ DirectCanada)
> Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Memory Express)
> Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($54.99 @ Newegg Canada)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($137.79 @ DirectCanada)
> Monitor: Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor ($199.99 @ Memory Express)
> Monitor: Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor ($199.99 @ Memory Express)
> Monitor: Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor ($199.99 @ Memory Express)
> Other: Custom WC Loop ($1300.00)
> Total: $6402.48
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-04 13:05 EST-0500)
> 
> I have everything except the mobo and 2 Titan's so the prize amount would be fitting!....






I'm a little impatient so I bought the MOBO, but that will help with the blocks for the Titan's if I win.


----------



## Caples

My submission. All water cooled and driving six 27" IPS CrossOvers.

I have this build planned for some time near the end of the year. This would be a massive boost to make this thing even better.

It is my, "Welcome back from Korea," build to myself.

Part list(PCPP) Part list(OCN)

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($419.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($98.42 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Corsair 900D ($349.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* LEPA G Series 1600W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($298.00 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2,723.35

EDIT: Bought the SSDs. Changed case. Bought two of the Lightnings.


----------



## Exostenza

Link PC on Rig Builder

CPU
i7 3770k
RAM
G.Skill TridentX Series 16GB PC3-19200 Dual Channel DDR3
Power
Corsair GS800 V2 PSU
Motherboard
Asus Maximus V Extreme
Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro Series Solid State Drive SATA III, 512GB
Case
Corsair Graphite Series 600T Mid Tower
Graphics
MSI N680 Twin Frozr III 4GD5/OC
Cooling
Hydro Series™ H110 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG AT MEMORY EXPRESS BEFORE TAXES: $2,395 (CAD)


----------



## zalittle

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5047537 Here is the rigbuilder link for that quick configuration under 2500 dollars. I did change one thing on the rig so far by deleting the Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB backup drive and replacing it with a Noctua Dh-14 for cooling because once I thought about it, I realized I have an extra mechanical drive for storage I can use. I also added a blue ray burner and Windows 7 professional so I can support 32 Gb of memory. I also changed the SSD to reduce the price so I could add the other components.


----------



## ARGACE

Ok here's my build for the contest! Would be amazing if I won!!!

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor *$229.99* (USD) from: MicroCenter

*Motherboard*: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX Intel Motherboard *$239.99* (USD) from: NewEgg

*Graphics*: Sapphire HD 7970 GHz Edition Vapor-X *$459.99* (USD) from: NewEgg

*RAM*: CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9G Corsair 8 GB Vengeance Green PC3-12800 1600mHz 240-pin DDR3 *$69.99* from: NCIX.com

*RAM*: CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9G Corsair 8 GB Vengeance Green PC3-12800 1600mHz 240-pin DDR3*$69.99* from: NCIX.com

*Hard Drive*: Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD512 512GB 2.5-inch SSD *$483.80* (USD) from: Amazon

*Hard Drive*: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive *$158.08* (USD) from: Amazon

*Optical Drive*: PX-LB950SA Pioneer Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BDR-206BKS *$159.99* (USD) from: NewEgg

*Cooling*: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler *$101.99* (USD) from: NewEgg

*OS*: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro *$89.99* (USD) from: NewEgg

*Monitor*: ASUS VG248QE *$284.99* (USD) from: SuperBiiz.com

*Power*: CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W Power Supply *$299.99* (USD) from: MicroCenter

*Case*: Corsair CC800DW Obsidian 800D Black Aluminum Full Tower ATX Enthusiast Case *$273.99* (USD) from: Amazon

*Audio*: ASUS Xonar Essence STX *$169.99* (USD) from: NewEgg

*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $3,123.04* (USD)

Couldn't find everything on RigBuilder, so here's a link to pcpartpicker: pcpartpicker.com where it comes out to *$2978.15*

And here's the closest I could get on the rigbuilder: www.overclock.net


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> My submission. All water cooled and driving six 27" IPS CrossOvers.
> 
> I have this build planned for some time near the end of the year. This would be a massive boost to make this thing even better.
> 
> It is my, "Welcome back from Korea," build to myself.
> 
> Part list(PCPP) Part list(OCN)
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($539.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($419.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($98.42 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (4-Way CrossFire) ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($273.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* LEPA G Series 1600W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($298.00 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $4496.27






I think you would want quad Titans for that


----------



## TheLawIX

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor

Motherboard: Any applicable Asus Motherboard

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Storage: Raid Intel SSD's

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card x2

Power Supply: Corsair 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## Vrait

3770k:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501

ASUS Maximus V EXTREME:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131858

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233285

2X - SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147194

ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313

Corsair Vengeance K60 Black/Metal USB Wired Gaming Performance, FPS Mechanical Keyboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816001

Corsair Vengeance M65:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816009

ASUS Black 12X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 12X DVD-RAM 8X BD-ROM 8MB Cache SATA Blu-ray Burner BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135252

TOTAL: $2,438.91


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Hook me up with $2500 worth of stuff for this build and I will go into extreme alchemist mode. I will mod you something gorgeous. And, of course, gladly purchase the rest out of my own pocket. =D


----------



## jimskeet2002

*CASE:* Thermaltake Overseer RX 1
*PSU:* Thermaltake Tough Power 850W
*MOBO:* Asus Sabertooth Z77
*CPU:* Core i7 3770K
*CPU FAN:* Thermaltake CLP0054
*RAM:* 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance CL9 1600Mhz
*GPU:* nVidia GTX 690
*SSD:* Plextor M5Pro 256GB
*HDD:* Western Digital Black 2TB
2400-2500$

I am watching dreams about this every night







If I don't win I hope santa is reading this thread








Oh and the answer is 155


----------



## CrispySquares

I would love to win this build!

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor: $329.99

*CPU Cooler*: Corsair H110 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler: $117.74

*Thermal Compound*: TUNIQ TX-2 3.5g Thermal Paste: $6.99

*Motherboard*: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H ATX LGA1155 Motherboard : $139.99

*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory: $114.99

*Storage*: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive: $89.98

*Storage*: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk: $137.63

*Video Card*: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card: $290.99

*Video Card*: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card: $290.99

*Case*: Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case: $179.99

*PSU*: Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply: $129.99

*Monitor*: Asus VS238H-P 23.0" Monitor: $139.99

*Monitor*: Asus VS238H-P 23.0" Monitor: $139.99

*Monitor*: Asus VS238H-P 23.0" Monitor: $119.99

*Keyboard*: Cooler Master Storm Trigger Wired Gaming Keyboard: $92.21

*Mouse*: Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse: $49.99

*Headset*: Razer Megalodon: $129.99

*Mousepad*: SteelSeries QcK: $11.51

*Case LEDs*: NZXT HUE $32.99

*Total*: $2575.95

Good luck everyone! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## OverSightX

*In this one!

CPU
3930k
manufacturer: intel

RAM
32GB quad

Cooling
Water

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Graphics
7990
manufacturer: ati

7970
manufacturer: ati

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 64 GBytes
Comment: OS

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 256 GBytes
Comment: Program

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate

Case
900D*


----------



## maximdymok

*Mobo:* ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K
*RAM:* Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 996981
*GPU:* GIGABYTE GV-R797TO-3GD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
*SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 Pro 512GB
*Case:* NZXT Tempest 210 CA-TP210-01 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
*PSU:* CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
*Monitor:* BENQ XL2411T
*Aaaand I need a keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Blue Switch
*OS:* Windows 8
*=~$2300*

I hope I get lucky


----------



## parityboy

I'm in with Obsidius. $2464.84 $2,264.85 $2488.85 all in.


----------



## gl0ry

*Power Overwhelming*

*CPU*: Intel 3930k
*Motherboard*: MSI Big Bang XPower II
*Video*: Nvidia GTX Titan x2
*
Cost: ~$2696*

Just look at those beastly components... Those 4 pieces of hardware would literally turn any rig into the "Ultimate Rig".


----------



## Stickeelion

wow this is so generous of you OCN!
It would make my year decade If I was able to build this system.









Motherboard
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
$234

Processor
FX8320 8-core CPU 3.5Ghz
$170

Memory
32GB (8GB*4) G.Skill Ripjaws-X DDR3-1600
$209

Graphics
3x Sapphire ATI HD 7970 OC V1 3GB
$1176
Still using an old nvidia 9500GT that craps itself when I load a game.









Power Supply
Corsair AX1200i
$289

Case
Corsair 900D *released in ~2 weeks
$350

SSD
Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SSD
$137

HDD
Western digital Caviar Green 2TB
$98

Total Price $2668
$168 for me to clean up isn't too bad

PCpartpicker Link


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

RigBuilder link
Quote:


> *CPU*
> i7 3930k
> *
> RAM*
> G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX
> 
> *Monitor*
> ASUS VE278Q Black 27"
> 
> *Motherboard*
> sabertooth x79
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> MZ-7PD256BW
> 
> *Power*
> CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W Digital
> 
> *Graphics*
> amd hd 7970
> 
> *Hard Drive*
> WD2002FAEX 2TB
> 
> *Case*
> raven 2 silverstone


Quote:


> TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,749.91 (USD)


----------



## huzzug

Here's the PCpartpicker list http://pcpartpicker.com/p/K1NG

And here's the list:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: MSI Big Bang - XPower II XL ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage:Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

SSD: *Already have* the Kingston HyperX 64Gb

VGA Card: 2x Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card
Case: Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX Full Tower Case
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Total Cost :$1795.92 (inclusive of rebates)
Best of luck to all

Rig Builder Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5051446


----------



## Herp123

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5051353


----------



## That_Guy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5048038

Would be so awesome to win









Thanks for doing this OCN! You are and always have been the best

Answer to the skill testing question is 155


----------



## PedroC1999

Update!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.13 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($234.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($336.98 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($999.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case:* Corsair 600T White Graphite ATX Mid Tower Case ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($288.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Corsair Link Kit ($74.99)
*Other:* Corsair SP120L (H100i Original) ($14.99)
*Other:* Corsair SP120L (H100i Original) ($14.99)
*Other:* Corsair SP120L (H100i Original) ($14.99)
*Total:* $2540.02
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-16 12:26 EDT-0400)_

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4943333

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mattb2e

Here is mine









*GPU:* PNY GeForce GTX 770 X 2
*PSU:* Corsair HX 850
*Ram:* G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (4 x 4GB)
*CPU:* I7 4770K
*Motherboard:*ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA
*Cooling:* Corsair H110
*SSD:*Samsung 840 256Gb
*Case:*Corsair Obsidian 650D
*Sound Card:*Sound Blaster Zxr

*Total: $2484.90*

Updated 8/23/2013


----------



## universal34

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5052863

Total cost at the time of this post (from pcpartspicker) : $2,098.69

It would be so cool to win ,and this has to be one of the most awesome contests


----------



## lonnie5000

Ok after seeing this thread I'll enter. I would not need a whole new setup just a few parts to go with my current rig. And maybe a new case.









*Case:* COOLER MASTER HAF
*Power Supply:* High Current Pro HCP-850 850W
*GPU1:*SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970
*GPU2:*SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970
*Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
*SSD:* OCZ Vector Series 256GB SATA III MLC
*HDD:* Western Digital WD Green 2TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
*CPU Cooling:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H100
*OS:*Windows 7 Professional SP1 64-bit

*Total:* $1944.91


----------



## Recursion

Intel Core i7-3770K
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
ASUS Maximus V Extreme
32GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
2x ASUS GTX680-DC2G-4GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 4GB GDDR5
Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB
Western Digital Caviar Black 4000GB
DVD-RW LG GH24NS95
660 Watt Seasonic Seasonic Platinum 660W
Corsair Obsidian 650D
ASUS PB278Q, 27" @ 2560x1440 , 5ms

Price: 2500€


----------



## Lelin

Here's my rig!

CPU
Intel i7 3770K 330$

RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 220$

SDD
Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2BAA 2.5" 512GB 380$

CASE
Already got it!

MOTHERBOARD
ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77 290$

MONITOR
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM 650$

GRAPHICS
Sapphire 7950 boost 290$

POWER SUPPLY
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W 160$

COOLING
CORSAIR H100i 120$

TOTAL: 2440$

Skill test answer: 155


----------



## splinterize

Here's mine

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/KiON


----------



## TheTingez

This is my Gamer PC build .... Mmm yummy










http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Kkzg

Total Cost $2438.72


----------



## Apropo

Here is my entry:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5055202
CPU
i7-3930k
Graphics
MSI Radeon HD 7950
Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
Case
Corsair Vengeance C70

Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3
Graphics
MSI Radeon HD 7950
Cooling
Corsair h100i

Graphics
MSI Radeon HD 7950
RAM
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4x4GB) 1600mhz
Power
Corsair Professional Gold 1200w
Total cost of this rig: $2,515.32 (USD)


----------



## daliomoc

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5055208

Cooler master storm stryker 150 dollars

msi gtx 680 *2 939 dollars

nxzt pro series 850 watts: 150

asus saberthooth z77 239 dollars

intel 7 3770 329 dollars

windows 7 99 dollars

samsung ssd 256 : 239 dollars

mouse logitech g600 bout 60 dollars.

Total or around 2200 dollars

16 GIG OF RAM


----------



## theLiquidNerd

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5055349

For crossfire X awesomeness

and 155 for the 15*10+5


----------



## allianz

Well,the chances of winning are small,but i have faith.
Rigbuilder:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5051968

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K
*$569.99*

CPU Cooler
Swiftech H220
*$140*

Motherboard
MSI Big Bang-XPower II
*369.99*

Memory
2xCrucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 8GB (2 x 4GB) (with Orange/Blue Light)
*2x$84.99=$169.98*

Storage
Samsung 840 256GB
Western Digital WD Black 2TB
*$249.99+159.99=409.98*

Video Card
GIGABYTE GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 2GB
*$374.99*

Power Supply
CORSAIR AX860i
*$198*

Case
NZXT Phantom 820 CA-PH820-M1 Matte Black
*$249.99*

Total
*$2,466/B] At the time.*


----------



## Dirtyworks

My rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5056739


----------



## dasparx

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
nVidia 680 GTX 4GB (EVGA BRAND)

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
ENERMAX 750 WATT

Motherboard
MSI Big Bang II X79

RAM
Samsung Wonder memory!
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
TJ11


----------



## denman

My Ultimate Rig would be way more than $2500 and in the spirit of this thread, I have created it for a whooping $6,449.85 and that doesn't include the watercooling setup!

RigBuilder for Ultimate Rig 2012

*CPU* Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition - $1,049.99 (USD)
*Motherboard* ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - $479.99 (USD0
*Graphics 1* SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7970 6GB - $599.99 (USD)
*Graphics 2* SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7970 6GB - $599.99 (USD)
*RAM* CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB (8 x 8GB) - $999.99 (USD)
*Hard Drive 1* SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 512GB SSD - $519.99 (USD)
*Hard Drive 2* Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 10000 RPM - $229.99 (USD)
*Optical Drive* ASUS 12x Blu-Ray Burner - $79.99 (USD)
*Power* LEPA G Series1600W Full Modular Power Supply - $329.99 (USD)
*OS* Windows 8 Professional - $139.99 (USD)
*Case* NZXT Phantom 820 Matte Black - $249.99 (USD)
*Monitor 1* BenQ XL2420T - $389.99 (USD)
*Monitor 2* BenQ XL2420T - $389.99 (USD)
*Monitor 3* BenQ XL2420T - $389.99 (USD)


----------



## 99Cookies

Yayyy, you guys are sooo awesome








Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5056901

GPU
Evga GTX 780 Ti (or any other brand)

Case
Corsair 750D

HDD
Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB 2.5in SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Drive
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 64MB Cache 7200RPM 3.5in SATA
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 64MB Cache 7200RPM 3.5in SATA

This will complete my current build :3

Thanks!

In case of: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## bfromcolo

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5057888

That would work and only $3300


----------



## aLb.Strykr

CPU: I*ntel Core i7-3770K -* 378.80
Mobo: *Asus Sabertooth Z77* - @ 249.99
RAM: *Kingston Predator Series 2400MHz CL11* - 84.99
PSU: *Corsair AX1200I - 299.99*
SSD - *Samsung 840 Series 250GB* @ 189.99
HDD - *Seagate Barracuda 1TB* @ 79.99 (1GB)
CASE: *NZXT Phantom 630 Matte Black* - 179.99
COOLER: Dasmode 159.99
VGA: *PowerColor 7970 PCS* - 384.99

Grand Total: 2008.72 + tax (13% in toronto, on) = *2269.85*


----------



## d33r

CPU- i7 3930k $569
MOBO- Asus rampage 4 extreme $479
GPU- EVGA Titan $999

This would be an update to my current sig rigg, I would reuse my CPU COOLER, PSU,RAM,HDD,CASE, LCD from it..Thanks for reading


----------



## Tonza

I would just swap my GPUs if i would get new parts, so here it goes, my dream rig would be complete with these!

*GPU: 2x EVGA GTX 780 (649€ each)*

*Case: Corsair 900D (349€)*

*Total: 1642€ a.k.a 2121 dollars*

Rest cash i would use for proper watercooling


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Awesome contest! Congrats to all who has won and will win!

Version 12.05.13

Hoping I win as tomorrow is my birthday!!

Rig Builder
PCPartPicker

*
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Gene
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200.14
Video Card: AMD Radeon R9 290
Video Card: AMD Radeon R9 290
Power Supply: Corsair AX760
Monitor: ASUS PB278Q

Total + Taxes and Shipping = $2500.27*

This would be a dream.


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats ShadowEW!!!!


----------



## Jupakazoid

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5059426

I'm new here. Just made an account today to get help with my 3570k.
Been viewing these forums for a while, just never made an account to post. I do plan to stick around though!
Would be using parts I already own for the rest of the components.


----------



## SavellM

I've updated my builds into RigBuilder








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5060461

I would love this so much.


----------



## F1ynn

Updated my rig! guys let me know if you would change anything on this, im just improving parts on my current computer (hopefully)


----------



## thatleftnut

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5060916

If I get picked I'd probably die from excitement. So it'll be bittersweet if I win haha.


----------



## mylilpony

Link:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5061045

*Core*
*CPU* - i7 4770k
*MOBO* - ASUS Maximus VI Formula
*RAM* - G Skill Trident X Series 16 GB
*Cooling* - water cooling (haven't decided yet)
*PSU* - Seasonic Platinum 860W
*HD/SSD* - 2x Samsung 840 Pro 256,2x Seagate Constellation ES.3 2 TB
*GPU* - GTX Titan (maybe 2)
*Case* - Caselabs Merlin SM8
*OS* - Windows 7 Pro or 8, I have a copy of both.
Around 2,000-3,000

*Accessories*
*Monitor* - Korean monitors or Apple thunderbolt display
*Blu-Ray drive*
*Keyboard* - Happy Hacking Professional 2 (already have Filco and Model M) and Ducky Shine 3
*Mouse* - Razer Deathadder
*Mousepad*- Artisan Hayate L
*Audio* - Audeze LCD-2, Hifiman HE-500, Beyerdynamic T1, Schiit Bifrost (and eventually another DAC/AMP), WA2?
*Chair*- Steelcase Leap
Around 4,000-5,000


----------



## Aluc13

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5061261

Here is my proposed rig. I would love to have this ultimate right. Would be so awesome!


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Can't believe I just found this thread, heres my submission: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5061954/version/5061956
Came out to be $2,499.91!


----------



## Awsan

Ultimate Rig! 2013


----------



## Demoniacstar

this is my dream machine

CPU
AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core

Motherboard
Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 AM3+ Motherboard - ATX, Socket AM3+, AMD 990FX/SB950, DDR3 1866 MHz

RAM
Patriot Viper 3 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1866 Model PV332G186C0QK

Graphics
XFX FX-795A-TDFC Radeon HD 7950 Double D Video Card - 3072MB, GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0
memoryclock: 5000 MHz
coreclock: 900 MHz
memory: 3 GBytes
..............X2 in crossfire x
Graphics
XFX FX-795A-TDFC Radeon HD 7950 Double D Video Card - 3072MB, GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0
memoryclock: 5000 MHz
coreclock: 900 MHz
memory: 3 GBytes

Cooling
Syscooling SP13 Liquid Cooling Kit

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Series MZ-7TD500KW 500GB Solid State Drive

Optical Drive
LG WH14NS40 14X Blu-Ray Burner - SATA, 4MB Buffer, 3D Playback, OEM

Power
Ultra X4 1200-Watt Modular Power Supply

Case
Thermaltake Level 10 GT Battle Edition Case

i used rig builder and here is that link

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5061924


----------



## pozativenrgy

COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel body, Front Mesh, Plastic bezel ATX Desktop Computer Case

. .
GIGABYTE G1.ASSASSIN2 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

. .
EVGA 04G-P4-2686-KR GeForce GTX 680 w/ Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

. .
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 (CMPSU-1200AX) 1200W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified ...

. .
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K

. .
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD120KW 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

. .
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-19200CL10Q-32GBZHD

. .
Seagate Barracuda STBD3000100 3TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Kit -Retail kit

Total: 2,449.92

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Hobbs zn

Here is what my Ultimate Gaming Rig would be. "I can only dream"

1x Corsair Graphite 600T, Mid Tower, Steel Silver
1x Corsair AX1200i, 1200w (12v : 1200w) PSU
1x ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Republic of Gamers, LGA2011
1x Intel Core i7-3930K, 3.2GHz, LGA2011, Hex (6) Core (Hyper Threading with 12 Threads), 32nm, 12MB L3 cache
1x Corsair CMZ64GX3M8A1866C9, 64GB (8GB x8) kit, Vengeance with Black heatsink
1x Sapphire HD7970, Vapor-X OC Edition, 6GB 384bit 4 channel DDR5, with dual fan- PCI-E 3.0
2x Corsair Neutron GTX, 480GB, 2.5" SATA6G SSD, 7mm slim
1x Seagate Constellation ES ST33000650NS, 3TB/3000GB, SATA6G, 7200rpm, 64MB cache
1x ASUS BC-12B1LT, 12x Blu-Ray reader combo drive
1x Corsair H110, Hydro series cpu water cooling
3x Corsair SP120 Performance (Twin Pack), Case fans RED
1x Corsair Vengeance M90, Black
1x Corsair Vengeance K60
1x Corsair Vengeance MM400
3x LG IPS277L-BN, 27" LED, with IPS technology (true 178° wide viweing angle + real color)
1x Logitech Z906 Digital, Black, 5.1 channel, 500w
1x Corsair Vengeance 2000, 7.1 wireless gaming headset
1x Logitech C920

Would love to win this type of rig


----------



## AnAngryKoala

Why not? Here's my entry, nice military themed build. Green/Black

CPU- Intel 3770K
RAM- 16 GB Corsair Dominator 1866
Cooling- H100i
Motherboard- z77 Sabertooth
Hard Drive- 1 TB Caviar Black
OS- Windows 8 Pro
Graphics- Nvidia Titan
Hard Drive(SSD)- 512 GB samsung pro SSD
Case- c70 Corsair Military Green
PSU- Corsair 1200i


----------



## Shimme

I change my mind









If I win, I'll take this with a Caselabs SM8.


----------



## wheth4400

count me as in, here is my rig builder link My Ultimate Rig it is a tad over, but with the way priceschangesI am sure it is close to right on spot.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Straight to the point http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827388, update to my post (page 3) without all the fluff, scrutinized to hell and still need to tweak some stuff, good luck to us all!!


----------



## Warhaven

I wouldn't say no to a super-awesome-compact-lan-box. Count me in:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5060455

[edit]

Updated. Dropped RAM down to 16GB and got rid of the Corsair cooler. Switched GTX 680 to Titan.


----------



## Kimir

Well, I was refraining myself to post a rig here since I already have an awesome one, but... why not








Here it is

I'd rather have a Ivy Bridge-E but it's not there yet








The WD RE drive would be for a home made NAS, still have to figure out what case+psu to pick, I've got a micro ATX mobo with a core 2 duo and 8GB of DD3 waiting to be put on a case lol


----------



## GoldenTree

Here is my dream build if I win it will be my first pc i'm going to build fingers crossed








The Base price is $3900 and it is all Canadian dollars ca.pcpartpicker.com if you want to look at the list on my profile it is this link http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/2Eeo Oh the answer is 155


----------



## PedroC1999

Ive gone mad! Ever since learning about WC I started to modify my Ultimate rig, have a look at the parts...

CPU - AMD FX 8350
MB - Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum (4x4) @ 2400 CAS9
GFX - MSI R7970 GHz Edition Lighting
CASE - Corsair 800D
PSU - Corsair 860i

Total - ~1800USD

WaterCooling Parts...

Top Of Case - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 360mm
Bottom Of Case - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 240mm
External (Rear) - Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 120mm
CPU Block - EK Supreme LTX CSQ AMD
Reservoir - XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
Pump - XSPC Laing D5
GPU Block - EK-FC7970 Lightning
Chipset Block - EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z
Barbs + Fittings - XSPC 1/4" to 3/8" Hose Tail x14
Fans - SP120 Performance x12

Total - ~760USD

*Total For All Parts - 2550*

Please could I have some feedback, also, would the pump be good enough? And how many feet of tubing should I get?


----------



## amorello

Loving OCN even more now








Here is my dream gaming/music rig some parts don't need because already have them, and is it allowed to add watercooling parts if so it might change








Nevertheless thank you OCN
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5064639

Answer is 155


----------



## Perrfekt

My Ultimate Rig? Why, of course I'll tell you! (Yes I like ASUS)

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 X79 Extended ATX Motherboard

Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition

Corsair H100i

ASUS ROG ARES II Dual 7970 GPU

Mushkin Enhanced Redline 32GB DDR3 1866

ASUS Xonar Essence STX PCI-E x1

ASUS Black SATA Blu-ray Burner BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS

2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III

NZXT HALE90 V2 NP-1GM-1200A 1200W ATX 12V V2.31 and EPS 12V V2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Blue Switch USB or PS/2

Tt eSPORTS Level 10 M Gaming Mouse

Fractal Design Define XL R2 Titanium Grey Steel ATX Full Tower


----------



## ASSSETS

Here is mine "Why not?"
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5065044
And it is not intel build


----------



## AverageNinja

Thanks admin!
My rig is dying at the moment D:
It's usable, but it has BSODs every 15~30 minutes. Turns out the RAM is broken.
And my rig is so old, new RAM isn't worth it. But I don't have money for a new one D:
Anyway, good luck to everyone who entered!


----------



## rss013

Definitely in the need for a new rig, since my current is kinda outdated.








All of the parts for the rig are selected at : www.newegg.com, and i came to a total amount of 2471.90,- USD.
I've used rig builder : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5067474
GL to all other OCers aswell









Build :

1x : Corsair Graphite Series 600T = $ 159,99,-

1x : Optical Drive : Asus Blu-ray Burner BW-14D1XT $ 80,00,-

1x : Memory : G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) = $ 149,99,-

1x : Motherboard : ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 = $ 299,99,-

1x : Processor : Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz = $ 329,99,-

1x : Processor Cooler : Noctua NH-D14 = $ 91,99,-

1x : HDD : 1TB Western Digital WD RE4 = $ 119,99,-

1x: SSD : Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB = $ 219,99,-

2x : Graphics Card : EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature2 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 (SLI) = $ 819,98,-

1x : Power Supply : CORSAIR AX860 860W = # 199,99,-

Total Amount : $ 2471.90,-


----------



## barkinos98

well, for a hope for this month (month of my birthday! yay!)

the 760Li: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5017924


----------



## tombom

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5259597

Thanks for the awesome opportunity OCN!


----------



## spikes746

I could really do with a new rig, still on a core 2 duo e4400, 2GB RAM and a HD 4350 haha!

My rig wish:

Case: Bitfenix Prodigy Yang http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-089-BX
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-403-IN
Heatsink: Noctua NH-D14 http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-011-NC
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-530-AS
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 WindForce http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-093-GI
RAM: Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) 2133MHz http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-133-KS
HDD: 2x Samsung 256GB SSD 840 PRO (in RAID 0) http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-159-SA
PSU: Seasonic G series 650w '80 Plus Gold' http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-017-SS

Comes to a total of £1,602.67 which is $2440.55


----------



## dantoddd

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor

Graphics
EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB 384-bit GDDR5

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX Intel Motherboard

RAM
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory

OS
Microsoft Windows 8 Pro

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

Hard Drive
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" SATA Internal Hard Drive

there you go, my wet dream


----------



## OverSightX

Lets try for a march win!

In this one!

CPU
3930k
manufacturer: intel

RAM
32GB quad

Cooling
Water

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Graphics
7990
manufacturer: ati

Graphics
7990
manufacturer: ati

7970
manufacturer: ati

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 256
Comment: OS

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 256 GBytes
Comment: Program

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate

Case
900D


----------



## DamnVicious

Let us give this a try! My dream rig! If I win this, I'll have enough funds to build my dream rig and my current rig will go to my girlfriend so we can game together again!









Case: NZXT Phantom 820 Gunmetal
CPU: i7-3930K
Motherboard: Asus Rampage Extreme IV
Graphics Card: 2x GTX TITAN in SLI
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB x 2 in Raid 0
Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum (4x8gb) 1866 CL9
ODD: Asus Bluray Reader and Writer

Cooling:
CPU Block: XSPC Raystorm CPU/APU Copper Waterblock - Intel
GPU Block: 2 x Heatkiller GTX Titan "Hole Edition"
Pump: MCP655
Res: EK-MultiOption RES X3 150
Radiator: 2 x 240mm Alphacool Nexxxos UT60
Tubing: Tygon Tubing 3/8 x 5/8
Fittings: Bitspower Fittings


----------



## XgenZeepee

I update my ultimate rig and added a GTX Titan in it. It's always free to dream








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4995170


----------



## Hoodcom

*Total Cost:* _$3039.87_ -- *OCN RigBuilder:* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5070027


Spoiler: Linked Details



*My Ultimate Rig*

*Case:* COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition RC-942-KKN3

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz

*Motherboard:* ASUS Z87-DELUXE LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

*RAM:* G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400

*GPU:* EVGA 04G-P4-2686-KR GeForce GTX 680 w/ Backplate 4GB

*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 SE2011

*Power Supply:* CORSAIR AX860i 860W Digital ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular

*SSD:* _Quantity of two_ SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB _(For RAID 0)_

*HDD:* _Quantity of two_ Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB IntelliPower SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive - OEM _(For RAID 1)_

*Optical Drive:* LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA BDXL Blu-Ray Burner

*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-Bit OEM



*Edit - Updated for Haswell - 06/04/2013*


----------



## That_Guy

I have updated my dream: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5048038

I think this is about as good as it can get for $2500, but any input is appreciated.

CPU: i5-3570K
GPU: MSI 7970
RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 4x8GB DDR3-1600
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V LK
SSD: OCZ Agility 4 256GB
PSU: OCZ ZX Series 1000W

Watercooling:
XSPC Raystorm CPU block
EK MSI Lightning Radeon HD 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ
XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo
XSPC RX240 - 2x120mm Radiator Rev. 2
2x AeroCool Shark Fan 12cm (for the radiator)

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
Case: NZXT Phantom PHAN-001RD Red White Finish w/Red Trim Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case


----------



## Cyclonic

*CPU*:
Intel Core i7 3930k Boxed

*GPU:*
Asus GeForce GTX Titan

*Motherboard*:
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

*Memory:*
Kingston HyperX Beast KHX18C10T3K8/64X

*Hardisk:*
Samsung 840 series Pro 512GB

*Soundcard:*
Creative SoundBlaster ZX

*PSU:*
Corsair AX1200i

Case:
Corsair 900D

Cooling:
Swiftech H220


----------



## themasterpiece1

This is my entry for the OCN Contest!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5070192

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K

Graphics
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4096 MB

Cooling
Noctua NH-D14

Case
Already have one

Motherboard
ASRock X79 Extreme6

RAM
Corsair XMS3 16GB

OS
Windows 8

Graphics
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4096 MB

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro

Power
Seasonic SS-1050XM

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,455 (USD)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tom Thumb

OK. I'll give it a shot. But this would be an upgrade for my sons rig. He's the ULTIMATE GAMER (BLUE ICE)!!!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5070522

Answer =155. Thanks OCN


----------



## Maximus4

i7-3960X
2x gtx TITAN's
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
HAF X
Corsair AX1200i
512GB Samsung 840 SSD
Custom loop
16GB corsair platinum


----------



## compgenie

Hey guys just updated my build for March! And thanks again admin for the amazing contest! Wicked!








Rigbuilder
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5071800

And best of luck to everyone else!!


----------



## Dangur

*i7-3770K
Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE
G.Skill DDR3 F3-2400C10D-8GZH
Asus GeForce GTX690
Crucial M4 256GB*


----------



## Lefik

I know I only have 19 posts at the time of posting this, but by the time this entry is valid, I will have more then the required amounts.

I'd like:

i7 3770k(I don't need any better)

EVGA Z77 FTW

Corsair 900D

2x GTX 680

Xonar Essence STX

2x 840 Pro 256

1tb Velociraptor

AX1200i

Swiftech H220

16Gb Kingston Beast

That is, of course buying a whole new system; I'd much rather ditch the 3770k and EVGA z77 FTW, and stick with my 3570k and Sabertooth z77.

Then, I would sell my Thor v2 case, NH D14, and dual 7870s, Some SSDs and forget the h220 + Kingston beast to set up a WC loop.


----------



## Jordan32

Hey!

This was my 25th post!

Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH-Z77 - $240

CPU: 3770K - $290

Corsair HX850v2 ATX Power Supply Unit - $214.00

Graphics card: GTX TITAN - $1000

Case: Corsair 900D - $335

SSD: 1x Samsung 840 250gb - $165

HDD: 2x 3TB Western Digital - $ 125

RAM: 16GB Patriot Viper 1866mhz - $110

Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-d14 - $75

*Total - $2679*









This is my Dream PC







I think that this could be squeezed into budget if I looked a little more !

My current Pc would go to my brother and I also would like to thank you for hosting this great contest !

Well thats what I would get







( I will cry from happiness if I get this)

155 is the answer.

Thanks & Good luck everyone!


----------



## TheProfiteer

2011 i7-3950K x 2 $1100
ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS Dual LGA 2011 $550
Crucial M4 Series SSD 500GB $400
OCZ ZX Series 1250W Fully-Modular $250
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 $300

$2600 Total, few parts missing but I'll get the rest.

Oh and its 155

also this is a purely fantasy PC, something I could never afford, soooooo I hope I win fingers crossed.


----------



## Jaren1

first off I would like to say what a great forum this is. Secondly I would also like to say thanks for the opportunity to win.

Alright lets get down to business. I have decided to build my computer as practically as possible in order to not spend all $2500. Total for everything I feel i wanted was $1929.90.

The $571.10 left over from the winning I will DONATE to charity, what charity at this point I dont know. If I win i could start a thread and have people vote on what charity. I feel like if I was lucky enough to win, then I could give back and help someone or something else.

Here is my rigbuilder link
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5072742

The details. Current prices as of 3/24/13

Intel 3770k Core i7

$329.99

Asus DVD drive

$19.99

Seagate 1tb HDD

$109.99

Kingston Hyper X 240gb SSD

$229.99

16GB G.Skill Sniper series Ram

$144.99

Asus Sabertooth Z77 mobo

$239.99

EVGA GTX680 2GB

$479.99

Corsair HX850 PSU

$159.99

Corsair H80i CPU Cooler

$94.99

Corsair Vengeance C70 Case

$119.99

Grand total

$1929.90

and the answer is 155.

Thank you for looking and good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## tastegw

My new entry:

1- EVGA GTX Titan SC Edition GPU
1- Intel 3970X X79 CPU
1- OCZ Vertex4 512GB SSD


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Updated:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($349.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($184.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($109.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Phanteks PH-F140TS_WT 78.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($21.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
*Other:* CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS 1500VA 900W PFC Compatible Mini-Tower ($199.99)
*Total:* $2391.89
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-10 14:08 EDT-0400)_

The answer is still 155


----------



## HesterDW

Cool opportunity. I'm already quite satisfied with my current rig, so my proposed ultimate rig would go to my little brother.

Updated

Rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5072928

Total: $2,709.89

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## SimplyTheBest

1 - Intel 3770K processor
1 - ASUS Maximus V FORMULA LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
1 - CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2800 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2800C11
2 - GIGABYTE GV-R797TO-3GD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB graphics cards
2 - WD 1TB VelociRaptors
1 - NZXT Phantom 820 Full Tower Chassis with RGB Color Changing Lights and Fan Control CA-PH820-G1, Gunmetal
1 - ViewSonic VP2770-LED Black 27" 12ms WQHD HDMI Widescreen LED Monitor 300 cd/m2 DC 20,000,000 (1000:1) IPS Panel, Height,pivot and swivel adjustable
1 - Venomous X BTK II bolt-through socket 1155 adapter kit for my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme Black


----------



## Geran

My entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5074773

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,473.80 (USD)


----------



## six3onei

My Dream Rig keyword word: MY dream rig









Total cost of this rig: $3,269.86 (USD)


----------



## Clowerweb

Amazing contest! Thank you for this!

My Dream Rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5074971

Total Cost: $2673


----------



## Moynesy

Amazing Competition.

I currently have no rig since it died back in June and I have no funds for another rig. One can only dream. I know it's a dream rig but I still kept a little back. This would easily do it for me! Anything not on list is because I already have.

My Ultimate Dream Rig

Cost in USD = *$2401.77*


----------



## F1ynn

Just updated my Dream rig. what do you guys think? I have water cooling parts for my first custom loop but thats what i can get for now and buy the rest of the parts later.


----------



## Kurv

My DREAM machine for this contest

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5075385

Total Cost: $2,514.91


----------



## Desolator2B

And here it is!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5075643

A grand total of 2,297.92
FYI, I could never afford this lol.


----------



## sadeter

My dream rig in RigBuilder - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5075196
And on PCPartPicker - http://pcpartpicker.com/user/s.a.deter/saved/1nFk

If I do win, I'd like to do the purchasing of the parts myself because to me finding the best parts and prices available is half the fun.

I don't know if its required for me, but if it is, the game of skill question answer is 155.

EDIT: Updated for Intel 4th Gen Core with Z87 and GeForce 700 series.


----------



## Noyz!

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 - 100352-3L

Hard Drive
Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB - SH103S3/120G

Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Power
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX850

Motherboard
ASRock Z77 Extreme9 LGA 1155 Intel Z77

RAM
Patriot Viper 3 32GB 4x8GB - PV332G213C1QK

Hard Drive
Seagate 4TB - ST4000DM000

Case
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 - 100352-3L

Hard Drive
Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB - SH103S3/120G

Monitor
Asus 27" 2560 x 1440 - PB278Q

That's a total of ~3000 USD


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

UPDATED; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044730

CPU
AMD FX-8150 3.6GHz 8-Core Processor
corespeed: 3.6 GHz
manufacturer: amd

RAM
Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory CT2KIT51264BA160B
frequency: 1600 MHz
count: 2x4
size: 8 GBytes

Cooling
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler

Power
Corsair Builder 500W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply CX500

Motherboard
MSI 970A-G46 ATX AM3+ Motherboard

Hard Drive
Toshiba 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive PH3200U-1I72

OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) GFC-02050

Case
NZXT Source 210

Graphics
MSI Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card R7870-2GD5T/OC
coreclock: 1.05 GHz
memory: 2 GBytes
manufacturer: ati

Optical Drive
Samsung SH-224BB DVD/CD Writer

Monitor
AOC E2243FWK

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $968.90 (USD)


----------



## HaCkY

Rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077148/version/5077150

I already had a Dell 24", water cooling set, speaker, etc, etc, so I think this will do.

Mainly for work, some movie and some gaming.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

This is much better; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## Bigm

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077469

Already have some parts. This is what I could use to fix her up though.


----------



## Hartk1213

ok heres my rig a little over budget but i couldnt resist lol

CPU - Intel - 3930k - 569.99
MOBO - Asus - RIVE 2011 - 419.99
GPU - ASUS - GTX 680 4GB - 542.98
GPU - ASUS - GTX 680 4GB - 542.98
RAM - Corsair - Vengeance 8GB(2x4GB) Black - 64.99
RAM - Corsair - Vengeance 8GB(2x4GB) Red - 64.99
HDD - Seagate - Barracude 2TB - 89.99
SSD - Samsung - 840 series 250GB - 169.99
Cooler - Corsair - H110 Liquid cooler - 129.99
PSU - Seasonic - X850 - 151.29
Case - MZXT Switch 810 - FREE (already own it)

Total *$2737.18*

link to rig builder


----------



## SonofJor-El

Just updated my rig and renamed it to Kryptonian Hope


----------



## Mrcooks

Here's my rig so far.

Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 AM3+ Motherboard

AMD FX-8350 FX-Series Eight-Core

2X Corsair Vengeance 8 GB ( 2 x 4 GB ) 16gb total

CORSAIR Hydro Series H90 Water Cooler

2X Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7970 3GB

850W Silent Pro Hybrid PSU

Samsung 840 Series 250 GB Internal SSD

ASUS BW 12B1ST - BD-RE drive

ASUS VG248QE

Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA Gaming Super Tower Computer Case

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium w/SP1 - 1 PC - License and media - 64-bit

RAZER GOLIATHUS SPEED EDITION - MEDIUM

Total: $2,495.80


----------



## willmclaughlin1

So my rig came out to be a little more than the 2500, but those titans aren't cheap








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5078219


----------



## amtbr

I'm in!

Link to rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5079849

Thanks OCN, love you guys.


----------



## elchucko

Thought I would throw my hat in the ring.

Rig Builder (My Ultimate Rig)

Total cost ~$3,500.


----------



## Aesir

Oh wouldn't it be nice to win....

If I did, then I would like something along the lines of this dream rig.


----------



## dranas

Heres my dream rig. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4888072 approximately 2470.00


----------



## Shiftstealth

My pick
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/y4BT

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($239.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital VelociRaptor 600GB 3.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive ($250.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($493.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($369.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Azza Genesis 9000 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($169.99 @ Amazon)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Full (64-bit) ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Ducky Year of the Dragon Wired Standard Keyboard ($169.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
Total: $2358.90


----------



## xserpint

Would love to update my gaming setup into this:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5080575


----------



## FatalProximity

Alrighty then, this would be my rig&#8230;
CPU
i7 3770K

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7970 3gb x2

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR AX850 (already owned)

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GB

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 (already owned)

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TB

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Monitors
Dell U2412M x 3

I would probably get too excited about winning and end up spending $500+ extra haha.


----------



## ChromePixels

Hello, well i can dream to win it, it would be really nice to finally make use of my Corsair 400R Case,
16Gb G.Skill Sniper 2133Mhz kit, and ASUS Optical Drive D:

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4985030
PcPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/MCbQ

Cpu
Intel Core i7 3770K
*$329.99
*
Motherboard
Asus Sabertooth Z77
*$239.99*

Storage
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series" 256GB
*$249.99*

Power Supply
Corsair Ax 1200
*$249.99*

Video Cards SLI
EVGA Gtx Geforce 680
*$479.99* (Each)
EVGA Gtx Geforce 680
*$479.99* (Each)

WaterCooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
*$109.99
*
Operative System
Windows 7 Home Premium
*$99.99*

Total
*$2,239.92* _(At the time all shipped)_

I already have a Corsair 400r a Asus Optical Drive and a kit of 16Gb of gskill sniper 2133Mhz, it would be nice to have
a computer.

Answer to skill question is 155.


----------



## ramicio

Hi, I would love to upgrade my file server. I am under 1 TB of free space out of 12 TB total. My controller has only 8 ports but I have 16 bays, so I am in need of a better controller. The controller is kind of ancient and has already be refurbished because it died once. A 28 TB volume would be plenty for my immediate future needs until I could afford to swap out every drive for 3 TB drives (flood prices!).

Case:
Norco RPC-3216

Current Drives:
8x Hitachi DeskStar 2TB in RAID 6

RAID Controller:
Areca ARC-1222

The rig in question is in my signature.

I would like to upgrade to...

Areca RC-1882IX-16
*$1,000*

...to make rebuilds and expanding bearable, and expand with...

8x Toshiba 2TB
*$800*

Total:

*$1,799.91*


----------



## Terreos

Most of my rig is already more than I could ask for. I'd love to upgrade my GPU, CPU, and power supply though.

GPU:
GTX 680 FTW+ sli or a single Titan

CPU:
i7 3770k

Powersupply:
SeaSonic X-1250 1250W ATX12V

Total ((680 FTW+)): 1724.96
Total ((Titan)): 1584.97

Thanks for the chance to possibly win parts for my ultimate rig.


----------



## chargerz919

Rig updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869401/version/4869403

Decided to go with a single HD 7970 GHz 6gb, a bigger ssd, and the Phantom 630 instead of the 820.









Total cost of this rig: $2,491.89 (USD)


----------



## blizzard182cold

updated

EVGA SR-X Dual Socket Motherboard
2X 3930K (With Overkilled OC)
Corsair CC800DW
Custom (Massively Overkilled Water Loop For All Components)
2x GTX Titans (Again Overclocked & Put Under Water)
240Gb Revo Drive 3
1Tb Storage HDD WD Black
2x Blu Ray Drives
27 inch Samsung 3D Monitor
64Gb of the best Ripjaws avaiable atm
Asus Xonar DSX PCIe 7.1
As Many Green Led Light Fans As Can Fit
All Black Cables
AX 1200 Corsair Modular PSU
Corsair Gaming Peripherals (Keyboard Mouse)
Corsair Headphones
Corsair Speakers

and a dirty great big batman signal on the side in black and yellow with the rig name under being BatRig


----------



## RJ_985

You can dream...

Corsair Obsidian 700D /w window- $210***
I7-3770 with waterblock - $220
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 - $360
2x EVGA Titans with waterblocks - $2100
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB DDR3 2400 - $175
Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2 2.5" 512GB - $400
2x Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB - $180***
Creative Soundblaster Z SB1500 - $100
XSPC RX 480 and RX 240 Radiators - $130 + $75***
More Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-15 fans then I can count - $180***
AX 1200 Corsair PSU-$280***
Logitech G19 Keyboard- $170***
Logitech G500 Mouse- $60***
2560x1440 IPS Panel - $550***
Audio Technica ATH-AD700 Headphones - $100
Cheapest USB DVD Drive for OS loads-$25***
Watercooling bits: Proflex tubing / Bitspower Compression fittings / XSPC Res / Swiftech MCP655 Pump ect.- $400***

*** Denotes that I currently own

Total Cost: Your First Newborn Child (Or the slim odds of winning!) --- Total Cost: $5715.00~ish

Rig Builder http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5097735

Answer to skill question is 155.


----------



## Subcutaneous

Ultimate Rig-

CPU: I7 3930K - Microcenter - $500
Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH X79 - Microcenter - $330
GPU: 3X Diamond HD 7970 - Microcenter - 420X2 - 840$
Case: NZXT Phantom 820 - Microcenter - 240$
PSU: PC Power & Cooling 950 Watt Silencer MK II - Microcenter - 170$
Cooling: 2X Reference 7970 waterblocks - 240$
CPU waterblock - 90$
Other water cooling bits (pump, tubing, clamps, fittings)- 70$

Total - $2500


----------



## d1nky

crosshair v formula
amd fx 8350
g skills ripjaws oc 2100mhz
ROG ares2 (maybe two as its ultimate)
cougar 1200w psu
nzxt phantom case red
asus 23 inch monitor
some pretty waterloop
Samsung 840 ssd x2
cyborg rat7 and v7 mouse and keyboard

nice and simple


----------



## scotthulbs

CPU
i7-3770k
RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Power
SeaSonic x750 Gold
Motherboard
p8z77-i
Hard Drive
Samsung 840
Case
Bitfenix Prodigy
Graphics
GTX 690
Cooling
Swiftech H220
Other
gtx 690 waterblock
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,480 (USD)

My Checkbook Nightmare Build









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5084545


----------



## caenlen

I know I don't qualify to enter, but my dream rig is the following:

i7-2600k @ 4.8
GTX 670 2GB x2 in SLI
128GB SSD Boot drive
1 TB HDD 7200 rpm

i already have my dream monitor coming, now I just got to save some more money up for the better parts. i got the 2560 x 1440p QNIX samsung pls matte screen off ebay from korea for $330 free ship ^^

also I am new to the website everyone, cheers. a google search on korean monitors brought me here xD


----------



## subyman

My dream rig would be a mATX 2011 build with water cooling in the yet-to-be-released Case Labs S5 mATX case. I put together the build in the rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5084818

Rig updated and added to sig.


----------



## Fossil

Late jump into this, but better than never with 10 months to go still!

CPU: Intel 3930k
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB
Video: MSI GTX 680 2GB
SSD: 2x Crucial M4 512GB
Case: Cooler Master HAF XM

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5084824

Got everything else. I still love my PC and hate formatting, but I would do it for components this new.


----------



## bavman

Here is mine
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5085064

Total: ~$2560


----------



## ionstorm66

I don't want a computer rig as much as a monitor rig. I want up upgrade my 5x22.5's to 5 U2713H's.

If that isn't a vaild rig for the giveaway then this:
Intel i7-3970X
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 4 x 8GB 2400
CORSAIR AX1200i
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB


----------



## cubanresourceful

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4462009

BTW, awesome giveaway.  The above is less than $1000 IIRC, but that's what I would need for a server.  Thanks OCN! DDD


----------



## blenton

Will need a new rig for BF4, and since I'm broke here goes nothing









CPU i7 3770K
MB Asrock Z77 Extreme4
GPU 2x Radeon HD7970
RAM 2x Patriot Viper 8GB 1600 MHz
PSU Corsair AX 850W
SSD Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
Monitor 24'' LED DELL U2412M
Speakers Logitech Z323
Mouse RAZER Imperator 2012 Expert
Keyboard Logitech G510


----------



## ahnafakeef

Sorry for not using rigbuilder. I'm just going to leave the names of the components of my desired gaming system/dream rig over here.

Motherboard : ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CPU : Intel Core i7-3930K
GPU : 2x Nvidia GeForce GTX Titans
Memory : Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400
CPU Cooler : Corsair Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
PSU : Corsair AX1200i
SSD : Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series 512GB
Monitor : Samsung Series 9 S27B970D
Case : NZXT Switch 810 White (preferably with white LEDs and fans)
Sleeving : PSU cables sleeved in black/white combination

I already have most of the components that are not mentioned here, like sound card, speakers, mouse, keyboard etc. Thanks!


----------



## bmacks1

This is what I have in mind... Thanks for the chance to win and Good Luck to all.

*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force LGA 1150 Intel Z87 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS $419.99
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 $349.99
**PSU:* SeaSonic Gold Series 1050W - SLI Ready - 80 PLUS Gold Certified Modular Power Supply (SS-1050XM)
*Memory:* G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) $244.99
**Graphics:* EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
*Graphics:* EVGA 04G-P4-3687-KR GeForce GTX 680 FTW+ w/Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card $569.99
**Sound:* Asus Xonar DX PCIe 7.1 Sound Card
**Case:* Caselabs MAGNUM STH10
**Fans:* COUGAR 12cm Hydraulic 17dB 70 CFM Fan Orange x17
**Fan Controller:* Sunbeam 30W Rheosmart 6 Channel Smart Fan Controller - Black (PL-RS-6)
*GPU Water Block:* EK-FC680 GTX FTW - Acetal+Nickel $112.00
**Water Coolinging:* Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized - 360 Radiator - Black x4, Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 Inline Reservoir, Swiftech Dual Small Form Factor Pump Housing - White, Swiftech MCP35X 12v PWM Controlled Water Pump - Black x2, XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Special Edition Copper, EK-FC680 GTX FTW - Acetal+Nickel. All fittings, tubing, and liquid coolant not listed.

**Already have
Total of Non * Parts - $1696.96 extra to sleeve cabling and water cooling upgrades for new cpu

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155*


----------



## barkinos98

well, I've updated and so here is my new 2 rigs:
760Li
Lime Rock Prodigy
both builds are 95%+ OSX compatible, like the prodigy needs a change of wifi cards to a compatible one and the 760li should work with titan in near future, if not the HD4000 on board should do fine. oh btw, any suggestions are welcome to improve the rigs,


----------



## jimba86

Thanks OCN for this great competion.

Anyway here is my rig:

CPU: 3930K
MB: Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79
RAM: 32GB Gskill 2400mhz RipjawsZ
GPU: MSI 7970 Lightning (Crossfire if within budget)
Case: Lian Li V2120X
Sound: Asus Xonar Xense
PSU: Antec 1200 HCP

otherwise a 3 GTX 580 lightning and 990X for my sig rig


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

I guess the part I need most right now is a better or more monitors and a sound card. Although, I would build a mini-itx rig if I won, with a titan or 7970 and a 3979k with a closed loop cooler.

Here is the rigbuilder link; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5096955
Here is the link on pcpartpicker; http://pcpartpicker.com/user/DiHydro/saved/1vLa

Total cost - $2016.50
Leaving some for small upgrades in parts

Edit: "You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for."
I am guessing that means this post qualifies me for the next 9 months, correct?


----------



## jimba86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimba86*
> 
> Thanks OCN for this great competion.
> 
> Anyway here is my rig:
> 
> CPU: 3930K
> MB: Asus Rampage IV Extreme X79
> RAM: 32GB Gskill 2400mhz RipjawsZ
> GPU: MSI 7970 Lightning (Crossfire if within budget)
> Case: Lian Li V2120X
> Sound: Asus Xonar Xense
> PSU: Antec 1200 HCP
> 
> otherwise a 3 GTX 580 lightning and 990X for my sig rig


Answer to question is 155


----------



## CrispySquares

Heres my build, im a not a new builder. but i need everything because everything i have is out of date.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Naq9

Thanks, and Goodluck guys!

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Skyroor

*Case:* COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1
*PSU:* XFX ProSeries P1-1250-BEFX 1250W
*Mobo:* ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX
*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 Vishera
*CPU Cooling:* CORSAIR Hydro series H50
*Graphics:* (x2) XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
*HDD:* Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 2.5" 120GB / Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM
*RAM:* G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
*CD/DVD:* ASUS 24X DVD Burner
*Monitor:* LG EB2442T-BN Black 24" 5ms Widescreen LED

*Total:* $2499.88 [like a bau5]

Will be in RigBuilder Shortly.
Just in case: 155 is thee answer.

*UPDATED -* Rig is now in my sig, not a 100% correct though.


----------



## 113802

My dream rig is pretty close to what I have now accept for the case and monitor and video card. I dislike dealing with SLI/Crossfire configurations so these would be the things I would like.

GPU: EVGA GTX Titan + GPU BLOCK
Case: MAGNUM MH10
Radiators: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360mm - White Special Edition x 2
Monitor: Some 2560 x 1440 resolution monitor that is not twisted nematic and has superior viewing angles

Probably would cost around $2,410


----------



## myst88

Dream Machine:

Ideally Ivy Bridge E or Haswell but with current tech...

CPU: Intel I7-3770K
Mobo: EVGA Z77 FTW
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Dominator
PSU: Corsair AX1200i Digital Power Supply
GPU: Nvidia GTX Titan
CASE: Silverstone TJ07 or Murderbox MKII
HDD:
SSD: 4x Corsair RAID Neutron Series GTX 240 GB
Heatsink:
---- > Decked out in full water cooling loop complete with T virus style reservoir

Peripherals...

Mouse: Steelseries Xai
Headset: Corsair Vengeance 2000
Keyboard: Ducky Shine II or Corsair K70
Monitor: Dell u2713hm

15 x 10 + 5 = 155

Would have been more fun if the skill testing question added up to 2500, jus' sayin'


----------



## Adrenaline

Components -

CPU - AMD FX 8350
Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 AMD 990FX
Ram - Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1866MHz - x2
GPU - XFX AMD Radeon HD 7970 Double D Black Edition 3GB GDDR5
PSU - Corsair AX860 860 Watt PSU
Case - Fractal design R4 Black Pearl
Storage - Samsung 840 Series 250GB

Peripherals -

Mouse - Razer Abyssus
Keyboard - Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Elite

Total - £1,248.89
Total US -$1,897.19

Thanks!


----------



## BeefCurtins

Here would be my dream machine

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=16856349

and

http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-raystorm750rx360watercoolingkit.html

Thanks * crossing fingers *


----------



## Padishah

Im in

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5087947


----------



## themasterpiece1

Updated some parts of the Ultimate Rig I wish to win. Was not sure whether I had to make a new post or edit the old one. Here is my updated entry.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5070192

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K
$570 (USD)

Motherboard
MSI X79A-GD45 Plus
$250 (USD)

Graphics
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4096 MB
$580 (USD)

Graphics
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4096 MB
$580 (USD)

RAM
Corsair XMS3 16GB
$114 (USD)

OS
Windows 8 OEM
$100 (USD)

Cooling
PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE_BK
$80 (USD)

Power
Seasonic SS-1050XM
$205 (USD)

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,479 (USD)

The rest of the components I already have. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## VasPoly

DreamOn!!!

Most of the cooling i have plus the LD case, the other i just dream.....










(I went over 7000$ but its the ultimate rig!)


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

i7 3820 $299.99

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) $389.99

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD5 $289.99

Corsair ax 1200 $279.99

GTX 690 $1000

NZXT SWITCH 810 Matte Black $179.99

Samsung 840 $399.99

TOTAL- 2539.95


----------



## Quadricwan

Okay, here goes!

i7 3770K - I already have it!
GA z77k UP5-TH - I already have it!
Corsair AX860 - I already have it!
16GB G. Skill Sniper 1866 RAM - I already have it!
Aquaero 5 Pro - I already have it!

The keystone would be a caselabs case - probably the SMH10, but possibly the SM8X. Or the Gemini if it was out in time!

Case Labs Merlin SMH10 http://www.caselabs-store.com/magnum-sth10/[/URL] ~ $1000 after accessories and shipping

A second EVGA GTX 780 - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917 [/URL] ~ $700

UT60 480 http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p12347_Alphacool-NexXxoS-UT60-Full-Copper-480mm.html ~ $140

UT60 560 http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p12882_Alphacool-NexXxoS-UT60-Full-Copper-560mm.html[/URL] ~ 160

2x GTX 780 waterblocks (not sure which ones - would have to decide when the time came - probably Koolance) http://koolance.com/vid-nxttn-video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-water-block[/URL]

Aquacomputer Reservoir & D5 Pumps.

New Tubing (Primochill Advanced methinks) & Fittings (Bitspower)

Clearly I would be covering any additional costs - A small price to pay if I won the core gear!

Answer to question (15 x 10 + 5) = 155

Hooray for Overclock.net!

Edit: Clean-Up & Details


----------



## crispinos

CPU - Intel - 3930k - 569.99
MOBO - Asus - RIVE 2011 - 419.99
GPU - ASUS - GTX 680 4GB - 542.98
GPU - ASUS - GTX 680 4GB - 542.98
RAM - Corsair - Vengeance 8GB(2x4GB) Black - 64.99
RAM - Corsair - Vengeance 8GB(2x4GB) Red - 64.99
HDD - Seagate - Barracude 2TB - 89.99
SSD - Samsung - 840 series 250GB - 169.99
Cooler - Corsair - H110 Liquid cooler - 129.99
PSU - Seasonic - X850 - 151.29
Case - Rosewill THOR V2 - FREE (already own it)

Total *$2737.18*


----------



## Baskt_Case

If I had the cash, this is what I would build. So here's to dreaming!

*"Prometheus"*

OCN RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5089796
PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NCLS

*AMD FX-8350*
$199.99

*Corsair H100i Cooler*
$124.99

*ASUS Sabertooth 990FX*
$179.99

*Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 (2x4GB)*
$129.99

*EVGA GTX 690 4GB*
$1,019.99

*Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD*
$139.99

*(2) WD Black 1TB HDD's*
$199.98

*LG BD/DVD Combo Drive*
$79.99

*Corsair AX860i PSU*
$229.99

*CM 690 II Advanced*
$89.99

*GRAND TOTAL per Newegg as of 3-31-13:* *$2,394.89*

*GRAND TOTAL per PCPartPicker as of 3-31-13:* *$2,244.04*

If current pricing + shipping would allow, I would add a full complement of matching 120mm fans.

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155

_*Build edited after community feedback!_


----------



## YESimtaco

CPU
Intel Core I5-3750k - $219.99
manufacturer: amd
Graphics
EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR - $479.99
Optical Drive
LITE-ON Black 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA - $19.99
Monitor
Acer G206HLBbd - $89.99
Case
NZXT Crafted Series Phantom Black / Green Trim Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower - $119.99
Audio
RAZER Electra - $49.99
Motherboard
ASRock Z77 Extreme3 - $119.99
RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 - $119.99
Cooling
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler - $79.99
Keyboard
Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Blue Switch - $79.99
Mouse
Corsair Vengeance M90 Black - $64.99
Graphics
EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR - $479.99
Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003
OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - $99.99
Power
PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk III Series 1200W Modular Power Supply - $299use Pad[/U]
RAZER Goliathus Gaming Mouse Mat - $14.99


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

OK last day of march, probably last month I was not valid enough to enter this contest so here I go again...

I have currently

Asus P8Z68-M PRO Motherboard
16 GB Crucial Ballistix ram
intel i5-2500k
seagate 512gb HD
XFX 9600 GT 1gb Video card
Thermaltake Tough Power Grand 650 W 80 plus Gold (650 TPG-650M 52A 4 8 Active PFC 14cm ATISLI 87%-93% extreme high efficiency @ 20-100% load)
Cooler Master Storm Stryker (PC case)
18.5 inch LCD AOC monitor

ok so first of all i dream of is to get a 1080p HD LED Monitor lol
then I would like to get a SSD drive probably 512gb since I would love to game
after that to run today's games lagless I would want to get a new video card GTX 690 for sure since I want one at the moment to atleast play games like crysis 3, bioshock infinite..etc
then other things are good at their place but if I had more money than I would surely would like to get a new motherboard so I can support SLI since my current one does not support even SLI







...would like the Asus maximus V and if possible get a cpu like the new 3930k or something but still the 2500k is good too
So I guess this all would cost approx. *$1500 - $2200*

well thats my dream









and yep your question 15 x 10 + 5 = 155 Answer


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829179
> 
> These are just the parts I want you to buy for me in case I win. They sum up to $2500 on PCPartPicker.
> 
> If I win I'll probably sell my signature rig to buy the remaining few parts and make an awesome water loop for the new system.
> 
> Oh and I just want to say, you guys are awesome! Thank you for this opportunity!


The answer to the question is: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Stickeelion

Update with rigbuilder: Proposed Rig


----------



## SirCumference

Heck, why not give it a try? I'm happy with my rig, but wouldn't mind a few upgrades:

1x GeForce Titan- $999.99

1x Samsung 512GB 840 Pro SSD- $499.99

1x Dell U2713HM- $799.99

1x SeaSonic Platinum-860 PSU- $199.99

Total cost- $2499.96

More than willing to cover shipping









EDIT: Linky to RigBuilder- http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5091669


----------



## Apex89

I guess it's worth a shot!!!









PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NwfP

CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($108.10 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($224.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Corsair Dominator 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($218.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($478.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($478.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case ($182.78 @ Newegg)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($26.98 @ Outlet PC)
Case Fan: NZXT FS-200RB 89.5 CFM 200mm Fan ($16.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
Total: $2341.74
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-03-31 16:27 EDT-0400)


----------



## andre02

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K ($569.99)

MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme ($439.99)

RAM: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB ($499.99)

VIDEO: GeForce GTX 780 ($499.99)

PSU: Corsair HX1050 ($229.99)

HDD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB ($249.99)

SOUND: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD ($149.99)

CASE: Merlin SM8 Case ($379.95)

COOLING: Black Ice SR-1 480 Radiator ($149.99)

Total: 3017$

Thanks !

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## mllrkllr88

Here is my entry: Rigbuilder

Intel 3770K&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;Newegg $340
ASUS Sabertooth Z77&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;..Newegg $240
ASUS GTX 680&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;.Newegg $530
ASUS GTX 680&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;.Newegg $530
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB DDR3&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Newegg $120
Intel 330 Series SSD 240Gb&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Newegg $120
CORSAIR Hydro Series H110&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..Newegg $115
CORSAIR HX Series HX850&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;.&#8230;..Newegg $170
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Newegg $280
TOTAL......................................................$2445.00


----------



## Sturdius

Intel Core i7 3770K
2x EVGA 04G-P4-2686-KR GTX 680 w/ Backplate 4gb
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Micro ATX motherboard
SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E Micro ATX case
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 Full Modular Power Supply
Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" SATA III SSD
Corsair Vengeance 32gb (4x8gb) DDR3 1866
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1tb HDD

Total - $2,484.91

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=30212648


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Here is mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5091675

Updated!!


----------



## adamski07

Graphics card: EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB - $999 x2 = $1998
Memory : CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 - $199.99
SSD : Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB - $139

Total = $2337

Please OCN. This is going to be perfect for my scratch build. I only need these parts.
















Answer: 155


----------



## Seville Orange

to work and play quietly...

EDIT: updated to Haswell as it's only 1 month away, as is expected nvidia 7 series, also a couple of other bits are revised to latest revisions.

display i: EIZO CX270
display ii: LG 27EA63V or 27EA73LM

cpu: Intel i7-4770S (assuming there is no LGA version of the GTE3e)
motherboard: Intel DH87RL
memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 16GB
gfx card: EVGA GTX 760 Ti or GTX 770

cpu heatsink: Prolimatech Genesis Black
gfx card heatsink: Prolimatech MK-26 Black

ssd: Samsung SM843 240GB
hdd i: Western Digital WD10JPVX (1TB 2.5")
hdd ii: Western Digital WD10JPVX (1TB 2.5")

case: Lian Li PC-U6
psu: SeaSonic Platinum Fanless

in case anyone is interested I previously had chosen...

display i: EIZO CX270
display ii: LG 27EA73LM

cpu: Intel i5-3475S
motherboard: Intel DH77EB
memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 16GB
gfx card: EVGA 3GB 660 Ti Superclocked+

cpu heatsink: Prolimatech Genesis Black
gfx card heatsink: Prolimatech MK-26 Black

ssd: Samsung SM843 240GB
hdd i: Western Digital WD10JPVT (1TB 2.5")
hdd ii: Western Digital WD10JPVT (1TB 2.5")

case: Lian Li PC-U6
psu: SeaSonic Platinum 520W SS-520FL2

cost total: $2900 (approx.) + sales tax

Over budget but I have a couple of bits already, and if some combinations look a bit strange I have an upgrade path in mind as well. Also, thanks to OCN for this incredible contest!

in case it's necessary: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## kulbida

*Case* BitFenix Prodigy $90
*Power Supply* Seasonic 660W Platinum $155
*Motherboard* Gigabyte Z77N-WiFi $129
*CPU* Intel Core i7 3770K $329
*CPU Cooler* Intel RTS2011LC $80
*Memory* Kingston 16GB HyperX LoVo $129
*Graphics Card* Asus GeForce GTX Titan $1049
*Main Storage* Crucial M4 512GB SSD $340
*Optical Drive* Asus BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray $79
*OS* Windows 8 Pro $140
Total $2520

_It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?_
Answer: *155*


----------



## Broseidon

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1sLya

Thanks for this awesome opportunity!


----------



## DizZz

any suggestions about something to change in mine? it will be used as a work pc so not concerned about gaming performance

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


----------



## raisethe3

Made a few changes for my proposed rig. I know its a little over budget, but I can cover the rest.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4907319


----------



## HTVfanatic

Here's my entry http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5092377, been wanting to join this site for a while now and this seems like the perfect way to.


----------



## error10

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5092338

I went over by about $100, but I don't really _need_ the Blu-Ray burner, and I already have a case and retail OS.


----------



## ledzepp3

I mean hey, chances are always there







sign me up!

In sig as well!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5092539


----------



## SkipP

This would be a dream:

Intel 3770k $299.99

Asus Maximus V Formula $299.99

XFX Double D 7970 Black Edition $399.99

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory $149.99

Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD512 512GB 2.5-inch SSD $399.99

Pioneer Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BDR-206MBK $60 (USD)

Swiftech H2O-X20 Edge HD Series $150 (USD)

Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (Full) System Builder DVD 1 Pack $89.98

Asus 27-in $300 (USD)

SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860 860W Power Supply $180 (USD)

Corsair CC600TWM-WHT Special Edition Graphite Series 600T Mid Tower Gaming...$158.85
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5092757


----------



## rjm0827

New month, guess I'll submit mine!









CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($108.10 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($334.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($115.06 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($218.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.98 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Corsair C70 Arctic White (White/Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 1050W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($214.78 @ Newegg)
Total: $2791.85
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-01 11:44 EDT-0400)


----------



## PDXMark

In for the month of April

System:
MB - ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD - $190
Mem - 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-2133 KHX2133C11D3K4/8GX - $100
CPU - Intel Xeon E3-1270 V2 3.50GHz - $344
GPU - ASUS GTX680-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 - $530
SSD - Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3B/240G - $240
Case & PSU - BitFenix Prodigy - $90~ SeaSonic SSR-650RM - $110
= $1604

Watercooling:
Pump - EK DDC X-RES Top 140 - Acetal - w/ Pump Installed - $114
Rad - EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 140 - $65
CPU - EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - $70
Chipset - EK NB / SB 6 - $38
Tubing - Tygon A-60-G Norprene 3/8" ID (5/8" OD) - $25
Fittings - Bitspower Matte Black - $40
= $352

Having to get the cars fuel system fixed and putting my dog down last week because of cancer issues, it seems I just can't stay ahead in my saving money. Here's hoping I can get a win... Good luck everyone!


----------



## OverSightX

CPU
3930k
manufacturer: intel

RAM
32GB quad

Cooling
Water

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Graphics
7990
manufacturer: ati

7970
manufacturer: ati

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro
capacity: 128 GBytes
Comment: OS

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro
capacity: 256 GBytes
Comment: Program

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate

Case
900D


----------



## newbrevolution

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5093872

Thanks again for the opportunity!

This is a revised list.


----------



## Xeio

In the off chance March isn't closed yet: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5093671

Otherwise I suppose in for April+.

I'll have to look into modifying it a bit if I get the chance but I threw that together at lunch, parts would basically replace my current build.


----------



## Zealon

Thanks for the opportunity









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5094171


----------



## megahmad

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3
Memory: Corsair Dominator 32GB (4 x 8GB)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB SSD
Video Card: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SLI
Power Supply: Corsair AX850W
Case: NZXT Phantom 630 Full tower - Black
Wish me luck
Thanks


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Motherboard
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard
$240 (USD)

Graphics
Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB
$1,000 (USD)

Hard Drive
OCz Vector 128
$150 (USD)

Monitor
LG 29EA93-P
$700 (USD)

Audio
Logitech Z906 500W 5.1 Speakers
$399 (USD)

$2489

God id have cream jeans if I would ever win something this cool.. Wish me luck


----------



## Jollyriffic

For the Girlfriend!
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=26558367

she wants to get into streaming pc and console games.
right now she has a weak laptop.

i already have the pink paint for the case.. check out her xbox


----------



## Dav3ric

List of components is here:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5094933

EDIT for May drawing (and to include Haswell parts): Total cost $2,534. Rig is now in my signature (same link as above though).


----------



## NightHawK360

My Hope and Dreams.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5095017


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to our March winner, Worldshaker!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2060_20#post_19397064


----------



## HPE1000

Congrats, looks like a huge upgrade from what they currently have.


----------



## BeefCurtins

gratz


----------



## HesterDW

He's going to have a great rig. Grats to him.


----------



## dman811

I can't deny that I wish I had one, but then again neither can anyone else, so I will just give a big congrats to Worldshaker! And good luck to everyone in April


----------



## Jaacckk

Congratulations Buddy!


----------



## mikeyzelda

Grats man!!


----------



## DoomDash

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3722366 Please


----------



## Ramsey77

Congratulations to Worldshaker. Wish I could see your face when you find out!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Congrats! Build logs should be mandated though, so we can all live vicariously through the winners


----------



## jared872

Here is my Dream Rig!
*
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz

ASRock Z77 Extreme9 LGA 1155 Intel Z77

AMD Radeon Malta 7990

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB x2

G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB

NZXT SWITCH 810 Gun-Metal

CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200*

Hope I win, this would be great!!


----------



## Seredin

Aw yeah a new winner! Bring on the build log!


----------



## adamski07

don't lose hope, Adam. don't lose hope.







9 more months.. haha.. Congrats to the winner!


----------



## PwndN00b

Congrats man! Cloud walking!


----------



## BeefCurtins

Well decided to change up my dream build for the contest and now have it just a hair under the $2500 mark.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5095311


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Here's my entry. Good luck all!
> 
> RIGBUILDER: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5003395


Grats on winning #3


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Here's my dream developer rig that would make me go absolutely bonkers if it was in my room one day...

*Case*
Silverstone FT03-Mini *$140*

*CPU*
Intel i5-3570K *$220*

*CPU Cooler*
Corsair H90 *$90*

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI ITX *$120*

*RAM*
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2x8GB) *$120*

*GPU*
EVGA GTX670 FTW (already own)

*PSU*
Silverstone ST45SF-G 450w SFX *$100*

*SSD*
OCZ Vertext 3.20 240GB *$220*

*Monitors*
Dell Ultrasharp U2713HM x2 *$1,400*

*Grand Total: $2,450 shipped*


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to our March winner, Worldshaker!


Woot!


----------



## Baskt_Case

*Four weeks ago!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Pretty sure admin is about to type my name...


Looks like you might have had a premature premonition! Congrats Worldshaker!


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Grats on winning #3


Grats on winning #1


----------



## 2advanced

Aprils Winner! Finally, MOAR FRAMES for my brother!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5095641

CPU
fx-8350
AMD FX-8350 8-Core Processor 4.0GHz Socket AM3+ FD8350FRHKBOX
$190 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$199.99

Motherboard
asus sabertooth am3+
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX - AM3+ - TUF Series - ATX AMD 990FX DDR3 1800 Motherboards
$190 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$197.64

Graphics
Gigabyte 7970 ge
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz OC 3GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/DP...
$450 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$439.99

Graphics
gigabyte 7970 ge
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz OC 3GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/DP...
$450 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$439.99

RAM
G-Skill 1866
16GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-14900 1866MHz TridentX Series CL8 (8-9-9-24) Dual Channel kit
$100 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$169.95

Hard Drive
OCZ Vertex 4 256
OCZ Technology Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-256G 2.5" 256GB MLC Internal Solid State Drive
$230 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$249.99

Optical Drive
pioneer BDR-206DBK
Pioneer Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BDR-206BKS
$75 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$74.99

Cooling
swiftech h220
Swiftech H2O-X20 Edge HD Series
$140 (USD)
from: frozencpu
$229.00

Power
ocz OCZZ850M
OCZ Z Series Gold OCZZ850M 850W Power Supply
$140 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$139.99

Case
Corsair 800D
Corsair CC800DW Obsidian 800D Black Aluminum Full Tower ATX Enthusiast Case
$280 (USD)
from: newegg.com
$273.99

Grand Total: $2245


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Here's my entry. Good luck all!
> 
> RIGBUILDER: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5003395
> 
> Price: $2,369.87 before shipping from Newegg.


Congratulations!!!

This reminds me I forgot to add a mouse/keyborad to my build


----------



## Amagai626

CPU
i7 3930k $569.00

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Gene $269.99

GPU
EVGA SC GTX 780 x2 $1319.98

Memory
G.skill Trident X Series 16gb 2400 (4x4gb) $164.99

Storage
Samsung 840 120gb $89.99

Case
Corsair 350D window $109.99

Total: $2524.93

Upgrade my current rig to smaller form factor with beastly hardware


----------



## morbid_bean

Here is my Rig...

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5095680

EDIT 7/10/2013: Revised My Build

*CPU* - Intel Core i7-4770K
*Motherboard* - ASRock Z77 Extreme9 LGA 1155 Intel Z77
*GPU* - GeForce GTX 780Ti
*Memory* - G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
*HDD* - 1 TB SATA HDD 7200 RPM
*SSD* - Crucial M4 256GB
*Optical Drive* - Standard Blueray Drive
*CPU* Cooler - ZALMAN CNPS9900ALED 120mm 2 Ball Low-noise Blue LED CPU Cooler
*OS* - Windows 7 Pro
*Monitor* - ASUS VS278Q-P Black 27"
*Keyboard* - Ducky Shine
*PSU* - EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G
*Case* - Antec Twelve Hundred V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower
*Mouse* - Logitech G500


----------



## kona051

Here is my rig! would be sweet for Uni.

COMPONENT PRICE PAID AVAILABLE FROM

CPU
i7-3770k
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor
$290.00

Motherboard
ga-z77n-wifi
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Mini ITX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS
$184.99

Graphics
PNY quadro 2000
PNY Quadro 2000 VCQ2000-PB Workstation Video Card
$429.99

RAM
Corsair XMS3 Vengeance
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory
$146.99

Hard Drive
samsung 840 120gb
Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD256 256GB 2.5-inch SSD
$249.99

Cooling
corsair h80i
CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler
$89.98

OS
windows 8
Microsoft Windows 8 Pro
$139.99

Keyboard
logitech g15
$150.00

Power
Seasonic X650
$119.99

Case
Bitfenix Prodigy Midnight black
$89.99

Mouse
razer Orochi
$79.98

Audio
asus Xonar DG
$24.09

Rhino 5 (single user)
199.00

For uni!

Total: $2300

Good luck to everyone!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5095770

Thanks


----------



## KjoTTbein

CPU
Intel Core I7-3770k $250

SSD
Samsung 840 Pro $500

RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB 2133 $75

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 $380

GPU
Asus GTX680-DC2-4GD5 4gb x2 $1080

Custom Waterloop $215

Total $2500


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to our March winner, Worldshaker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2060_20#post_19397064


Congrats, Worldshaker!!
Enjoy your dream rig..


----------



## Nemfo1

This competition is insane! very generous of OCN

here is my entry;

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5095686

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## SonofJor-El

Congrats worldshaker


----------



## Scott1541

Congratulations Worldshaker







Enjoy your new stuff


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Congrats to March's winner!


----------



## Truedeal

"Congratulations."


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to our March winner, Worldshaker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2060_20#post_19397064


GRATZ MAN!

And you definitely Predicted your win ;p

Netx time let one of us Old schoolers who are broke win ;p

Hint Hint


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Congratulations! We got 9 more to go!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Congratulations!

Can't wait for the build logs to see the money well spent


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to our March winner, Worldshaker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2060_20#post_19397064


Congrats Worldshaker! I hope you enjoy the new gear!!!


----------



## JCG

*UPDATED: 24/04/2013*

Didn't know this existed.







Congrats to the winners so far, hope you guys put it to good use.

Here's my attempt at a list:

Intel Core i7-3770K
ASUS Maximus V Formula
Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1866Mhz Vengeance Red
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 1006MHz 4GB
Samsung 256GB 840 Pro Series
Logitech G700
*Total - GBP 1,662 (USD 2,532 as of today)*

Missing parts will be recycled from current build. Product names and prices from Dabs UK.

Rig builder link - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5151370


----------



## wire

Something like this is what I would love someday. I've been out of the loop for a long time, but have been wanting to get back into it.









Antec P280
Western Digital WD Blue 1TB
SeaSonic X-1250 1250W
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1600
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77
Intel Core i7-3770K I
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK
Pioneer Black 15X Internal Blu-ray Burner
Intel 520 Series 240GB
2 x XFX 7970s


----------



## R3apR369

Congrats Worldshaker! Make sure to make a build log!
















At this rate, im'a have to make my own Murdermod Project with my own money that I don't have. Lol.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Here's my entry. Good luck all!
> 
> RIGBUILDER: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5003395
> 
> CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504 $229.99
> 
> Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552 $269.99
> 
> GPU(x2): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130768 $469.99x2
> 
> RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231610 $199.99
> 
> Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151105 $229.99
> 
> HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136769 - $59.99
> 
> Optical: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204 - $19.99
> 
> Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146095 $179.99
> 
> Fans(x2): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426025 $24.99x2
> 
> Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816002 $119.99
> 
> Mouse: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153087 $69.99
> 
> Price: $2,369.87 before shipping from Newegg.


Congrats!


----------



## Rangerjr1

CPU - I7 3930K
Motherboard - ASUS Sabertooth X79
Graphics RAM - Sapphire 7970 vapor X
RAM - 16GB Kingston 2400 Beast (Black ones PLEASE)
Hard Drive - Samsung 250 GB SSD 840
Cooling - Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme
Case - Lian Li PC-80
Power - Corsair AX 850

Never won anything in my life but i guess its a first for everything.

Also thank you admin! You guys are so nice


----------



## ManOfC

Congratulations







.


----------



## kzim9

This should make a good LAN rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5097495

3570K
Maximus V Gene
G Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D ( 4 X 8GB)
Asus GTX Titan
OCZ Vertex 3 240GB
OCZ Fatality 1000w
Corsair H100i
NXZT Vulcan
Asus DVD-Rw


----------



## rpgman1

Updated with new rig for contest:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5097441


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> OMG!!! Im so shocked, I have been so busy with work I forgot to check the forums yesterday. Just got done doing laps around the living room! Seems like a dream im gonna wake up from soon.
> LOL...if only I knew when I typed that there was some truth to it!
> 
> Build log inc. when I get the parts! Thanks OCN!!!


Once again, congratulations! Have fun building that PC!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> OMG!!! Im so shocked, I have been so busy with work I forgot to check the forums yesterday. Just got done doing laps around the living room! Seems like a dream im gonna wake up from soon.
> LOL...if only I knew when I typed that there was some truth to it!
> 
> Build log inc. when I get the parts! Thanks OCN!!!


Grats man!


----------



## CrispySquares

I hope i win this month!!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/O1JT

GoodLuck everyone!


----------



## Zenophobe

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock X79 Extreme6 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($219.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($324.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* OCZ Vertex 4 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($474.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card ($899.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($324.40 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 1050W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($224.78 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* DoubleSight DS-307W 30.0" Monitor ($1053.18 @ Compuvest)
*Total:* $4602.26
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-02 19:57 EDT-0400)_

Also listed below in April Contest tab.


----------



## phillyd

congrats worldshaker! Hope I win this month!


----------



## raisethe3

Damn, congrats Worldshaker!


----------



## ledzepp3

Changed my build for April







winning this would be an awesome birthday present (26th)







also updated in sig!

*Monitor*: Acer GD235HZbid $249.99
*Case*: Fractal Design Define R4 $119.99
*CPU*: Intel i7 3820 (editing and gaming) $299.99
*Motherboard*: Asus Rampage IV Formula $369.99
*Memory*: Corsair Vengence Low Profile 16GB 1600MHz $124.99
*Graphics Card*: PowerColor VortexII AX7970 $409.99
*Sound Card*: Asus Xonar Phoebus $199.99
*SSD*: Corsair Force Series GT 120GB $129.99
*Hard Drive*: Western Digital Black 1TB $89.99
*Power Supply*: SeaSonic X750 Gold Modular $139.99
*Operating System*: Windows 7 Professional 64Bit $139.99
*Cooler*: ThermalTake Frio $57.99
*Case Fans*: Corsair 140mm Air Flow Quiet Editions (6 of them) $18.99 Each, $56.97 counting bulk discount
*Lighting*: Bitfenix Alchemy Aqua LED-Strip, 30CM White $26.99

Total= *$2,447.17*


----------



## ibleedspeed

congrats to the new winner.


----------



## Bonn93

Congrats to March's Winner!

Updated my rig, my single core AMD server doest even power on anymore... time for an upgrade, and we'll make this comp interesting!

CPU: XEON 1230 V2
MOBO: ASUS P8Z77 WS
RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) 1600MHz
PSU: Corsair AX 760
Cooling: H100i ( for the lol's )
Case: Antec Two Hundred Three

OS: Ubuntu Server 12.XX - ZFS RAID / Virtual PBX / NAT / Proxy / DynDNS + Gateway

Drives:
1x 128GB Corsair Force GS
4x 4TB Seagate 7200RMP ( ZRAIDED Pools )
2x 1TB Seagate 7200RPM ( Paritys somewhere here )
2x 500GB WD Green 5900RPM ( backup drives - server / ws images )

Total AUD: $2,500 exact.

Forgot to include the SSD :S


----------



## Hukkel

Congratulatuions Worldshaker!


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worldshaker*
> 
> Here's my entry. Good luck all!
> 
> RIGBUILDER: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5003395
> 
> CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116504 $229.99
> 
> Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552 $269.99
> 
> GPU(x2): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130768 $469.99x2
> 
> RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231610 $199.99
> 
> Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151105 $229.99
> 
> HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136769 - $59.99
> 
> Optical: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135204 - $19.99
> 
> Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146095 $179.99
> 
> Fans(x2): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426025 $24.99x2
> 
> Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816002 $119.99
> 
> Mouse: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153087 $69.99
> 
> Price: $2,369.87 before shipping from Newegg.


Congrats on your win!!!


----------



## Databite

Lil late and dunno if still eligible but here goes...gl all

i72600k 3.4 ghz (319.99)

Asus Sabertooth z77 (239.00)

MsI Twin Frozr 7950 (319.99)

GSkills Ripjaws Zseries 16 gb (159.00)

Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2 2.5" 512GB x2 (798.00)

Corsair H100i (109.99)

Corsair Gold ax1200 (279.99)

Total 2323.97


----------



## $ilent

congratulations worldshaker


----------



## Diablo85

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/OfYa - Total is $2242.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008Q7HUR0/?tag=pcpapi-20 - Corsair AX1200i

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103201&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID= - Diamond 7970x2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Z3GN8U/?tag=pcpapi-20 - Silverstone TJ07B - Maybe a TJ11, not sure yet.

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=I7-3770KBX&c=CJ - 3770k

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009NEIJOS/?tag=pcpapi-20 - Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7

16GB G.Skill Ares 1866mhz RAM

Will be doing a Quad 7970 setup, blocks/watercooling parts TBD provided I can find someone willing to trade for my current non-reference Gigabyte 7970's.


----------



## Kman3107

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5101387

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K In Norway $732, In USA $475.00

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Formula LGA 2011 Intel X79 In Norway $404, In USA $369.99

Graphics
GeForce GTX690 In Norway $1,250, In USA $899.00

RAM
Corsair 16GB (2 x 8GB) Vengeance Red 1866MHz In Norway $179, In USA $124.99

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro 256 In Norway $285, In USA $249.99

Cooling
Corsair H100i In Norway $140, In USA $109.99

Keyboard
Razer Blackwidow In Norway $142, In USA $113.99

Power
Corsair TX850 v2 In Norway $178, In USA $139.99

Case
Thermaltake Chaser A41 Gaming Case In Norway $268, In USA $99.99

Mouse
Razer DeathAdder 2013 In Norway $71, In USA $89.99

Total cost Norway: $3,649
Total cost USA: $2672,92
Total difference: $976,08

Comparing prices with USA I don't like what I see.
Prices from USA taken from newegg.com and amazon.com,
prices from Norway taken from the cheapest I could find.

EDIT: Just a last point. If I was to import this computer from outside Norway I would also have to pay over $700 extra. So STILL cheaper buying from USA. (warranty stuff would suck though)

EDIT2: Answer to skill question 155


----------



## DizZz

I would love to do this but can't justify the cost at the moment. Would be such a fun project









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


----------



## hrockh

I haven't seen many SFF build here.. this should fix it








Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4173456

- Intel i5 4670K @ £190
- Asus Gene VI Z87 @ £160
- SanDisk Extreme II 240GB @ £140
- Corsair LP White 8GB @ £60
- Silverstone SG10 @ £98
- Silverstone ST60F-P Silver 600W @ £79
- Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce @ £500
- QNIX QX2710 @ £230
- Corsair H80i @ £65

Total: £1522
Total: $2461

Solution: 155

EDIT: Updated the rig a bit








EDIT2: Updated quite a bit, pleased with it now.
EDIT3: Third update.
EDIT4: MATX is just better.


----------



## Zarkaram

Here's my submission to the contest. Rigbuilder

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core - $319.00

*Motherboard*
Asus Sabertooth z77 - $239.99

*RAM*
G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 - $249.99

*CPU Cooling*
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid - $108.10

*Graphics*
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB - $425.91
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB - $425.91

*Optical Drive*
Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer - 69.99

*Cooling*
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition x5 - $14.99 each
Cooler Master R4-MFJR-07FK-R1 - $19.98

*Monitor*
Asus VE248H 24.0" - $159.99
Asus VE248H 24.0" - $159.99

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 830 Series 256GB 2.5" SSD - $159.99

*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG:* $2,414.78 (USD)

Answer is 155


----------



## Darius Silver

OCN really has some great contests/giveaways









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5102477

CPU: Core i7 3770k
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UP5
GPU: PowerColor PCS+ AX7970
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series (4x4GB) 1866Mhz 8-9-9-24
SSD: Plextor M5P 256Gb
SSD: Samsung 840 500GB
Monitor: HP ZR2740w
PSU: SeaSonic Platinum-1000
Case: Fractal Design Arc MIDI R2

Didn't include cooling as I still need to do a lot of research into before picking parts (water cooling)

Oh, and because I think this applies to Canada: What is 15 x 10 + 5? = 155


----------



## byomes

Congrats to the Winner and let the countdown for APRIL BEGIN!!!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5032223


----------



## MKUL7R4

Goal: Best possible single GPU, air cooled rig + a monitor, mouse pad and chair.

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge
$322 (USD)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4
$135 (USD)
*Graphics*: EVGA 04G-P4-2686-KR GeForce GTX 680 4GB
$520 (USD)
*RAM:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 1600
$126 (USD)
*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black HDD 2TB
$180 (USD)
*Hard Drive:* Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
$230 (USD)
*Optical Drive:* Asus 24x Burner
$23 (USD)
*Cooling:* Noctua NH-D14
$80 (USD)
*OS:* Windows 7 Home Premium
$91 (USD)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144 Hz 1920x1080 Monitor
$278 (USD)
*Power:* Corsair TX750 750W
$100 (USD)
*Case:* Corsair Carbide Series 500R Mid Tower
$120 (USD)
*Mouse Pad:* XTRAC Ripper
$19 (USD)
*Chair:* Something much better than what I have now.
$276 (USD)


----------



## adgame

Wow, amazing giveaway!

Heres my entry on rigbuilder
*CPU*: i7 3930k
*Motherboard*: Asrock Fatal1ty x79
*GPU*:evga gtx 670 sli
*Ram*: 8gb corsair vengence
*SSD*: samsung 840 250gb
*PSU*: seasonic X-series x-1050
*Case*: Corsair 400r
*Audio card*: Asus Xonar essence st

For a total of 2450$ in the canada


----------



## Shaun1991

This would be a half and half upgrade, and a case mod worklog

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
evga gtx 680 with ek waterblock
evga gtx 480 with ek waterblock (already own)

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes
crucial M4
cpacity 256 GBytes (already own)

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850(already own)

Motherboard
Rampage V

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
CASE Labs MAGNUM STH10
Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes (already own)

Cooling
Black Ice GTX 360 x (2) (already own)
Black Ice GTX 240 x (1) (already own)
switech 35x (already own)
enzotech cpu block (already own)

compression fittings x (14)


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Doesn't hurt to dream for a dream machine
Saw Angrybutcher's log, super happy for him









*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K
*MOBO*
GIGABYTE G1.ASSASSIN2 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
*RAM*
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX
*GPU*
HIS IceQ X² H797QM3G2M Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
*SSD*
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
*PSU*
SeaSonic X Series X-850 (SS-850KM Active PFC F3) 850W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
*CASE*
Corsair 900D
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104621


----------



## Alastair

Updated due to the release of new equipment!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104645


----------



## WiSK

Here's my entry. It would be a fully water-cooled mini ITX overclocked gaming / [email protected] rig in a tiny custom / scratch 14.5 liter case. The theme would be leafy greens with hints of red/copper.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104857


----------



## Belken

Hi

Here's my submission

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5105991

Thanks


----------



## Ben Quincy

My Ultimate Rig







(Will be adding water cooling hopefully but haven't decided on parts yet and its already over max price







)

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Ben_Quincy/saved/#savedbuild_320590

BAM!!!


----------



## Oozypunk

Woo, Finally entering!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5106567

Hopefully i can get some suggestions from other members around here on what to change.


----------



## Nexo

This is my rig I want http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZLnm







- edited a few times







this is the one I want.


----------



## damric

This please









CPU: AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor ($164.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master TPC 812 86.2 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($64.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Cooling MX4 20g Thermal Paste ($19.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme9 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: OCZ Vector Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($498.30 @ Amazon)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($244.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($244.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Cooler Master HAF XB (Black) ATX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Microcenter)
Case Fan: Aerocool Shark 140mm Red 96.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.98 @ Outlet PC)
Case Fan: Aerocool Shark 140mm Red 96.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.98 @ Outlet PC)
Case Fan: Rosewill RFX-80 38.1 CFM 80mm Fan ($8.98 @ Newegg)
Case Fan: Rosewill RFX-80 38.1 CFM 80mm Fan ($8.98 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Kingwin Lazer Platinum 850W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($19.96 @ Amazon)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Full (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Acer GD235HZbid 120Hz 23.6" Monitor ($229.99 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Battlefield 3 Edition Wired Gaming Keyboard ($117.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
Mouse: ROCCAT Savu Wired Optical Mouse ($54.99 @ Amazon)
Speakers: Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 232W 2.1ch Speakers ($203.99 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2507.02
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-05 22:38 EDT-0400)


----------



## Compaddict

Congrats Worldshaker!









I hope you enjoy your new rig. Shoot us some pics when it's finished!


----------



## Worldshaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Congrats Worldshaker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your new rig. Shoot us some pics when it's finished!


Thanks, will link a build log soon as parts arrive!


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

Wow, thanks! This rig would be great. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5106855

155, just in case it's necessary.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I think I will enter this, duh.

All parts except H2O: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=30255868 ($2,204.89)

H2O parts: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15069/ex-wat-201/Ek_H30_240_HFX_Advanced_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_CSQ_EK-KIT_H3O_240_HFX.html?tl=g30c321s1367#blank ($289.99)

I'm not 100% on whether the case (R4) can handle the rad. Otherwise I'm happy. $2494.88 with the current case. If anything it sure helped me part out a rig I can't afford!


----------



## ledzepp3

Updated, for a 3rd time







Didn't realize I already have data drives









Intel 3930K ($569.99)
Asus Rampage IV Formula ($369.99)
Corsair Dominator 16GB ($249.99)
Diamond Radeon 7970 ($528.99)
CaseLabs SMH10 (XXL Window, 39mm Vented top panel, clear window, vented mb panel, vented flex bay cover) $529.99
SeaSonic Platinum -1000 ($229.99)

I've actually got the rest of the components in my rig currently







total comes to _$2478.94_
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Skullmaster2010

Hey, a friend of mine just informed me about this contest and it sounds epic!
For my custom rig I would rely on FrankieOnPC's rig as he can play all the games I desire on decent quality whilst recording

So basically I'd want all the things on this link: http://astore.amazon.co.uk/fr013-21
minus the accessories which would take it over the budget.

obviously I can't win for April as I only just made an account but perhaps May will be my month!









Thanks for the great contest! and sorry I didn't use that rigbuilder you recommended.


----------



## conntick

I'm in for April!
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/OTiR


----------



## M0rbidDeath

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/OTIk
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/OTIk/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/OTIk/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme9 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($340.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: GeIL EVO Veloce Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.25 @ Newegg)
Memory: GeIL EVO Veloce Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.25 @ Newegg)
Memory: GeIL EVO Veloce Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.25 @ Newegg)
Memory: GeIL EVO Veloce Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.25 @ Newegg)
Storage: Crucial V4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($164.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($999.99 @ Microcenter)
Case: Lian-Li PC-B10 USB3.0 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($205.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Power Supply: Antec 1000W 80 PLUS Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($153.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $2722.91
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-06 18:01 EDT-0400)

Left some power for another titan down the road.


----------



## zyezye

For Whatever Month lololol: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/OUrx


----------



## dman811

My Ultimate Rig is up to date as I want it.


----------



## FloJoe6669

In!








rig in sig.


----------



## Welliam

My rig "The Fifth Element"

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory

Storage:
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Video Card SLI:
Asus GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB Video Card
Asus GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB Video Card

Case: NZXT Phantom 410 (Red) ATX Mid Tower Case

Power Supply: SeaSonic 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Monitor: Samsung S27B970D 27.0" Monitor

Keyboard: AZIO Levetron Mech5 Wired Gaming Keyboard

Mouse: Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5107457

It was so much fun to build this rig.......Many Thanks OCN


----------



## Halo_003

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/P2mh

Updated my parts. It's not a full rig though because I'm happy with pretty much everything else I have, but I would love these things.


----------



## Analog

I used PCPartPicker as it's much more user friendly than the RigBuilder. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/P2y5
Not sure what the region thing means, but 155 if it's needed.


----------



## -JoshL

Thought I might as well throw this out here. Why not - right?

CPU: i7 3930K http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth X79 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131801

Graphics Card: Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001

RAM: 16 GB (2 x 8GB) Corsair Vengeance http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233280

PSU: Corsair AX850 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015&Tpk=Corsair%20AX850&IsVirtualParent=1

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

SSD: Samsung 840 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

Case: Corsair 900D http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139019

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116986

Optical Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0033Z2BAQ/?tag=pcpapi-20

Total cost: $2463.50

Edit (4/17/13): Updated my rig, went from the Z77 chipset to X79 after some thought, and went for a single 4GB 680 rather than two 7970s to account for the more expensive processor and motherboard.

Edit (5/7/13): Added an SSD, added a 900D case, took out the monitor and keyboard since I can just buy those separately, switched out the 4GB 680 for a single 7970.


----------



## n1helix

CPU : i7 3930K
Mobo : Gigabyte Ga-x79-up4
Cooler : Corsair H100i
HDD: Samsung 840 512GB
GPU #1 : XFX Double D Black Edition Radeon HD 7970 OC
GPU #2 : XFX Double D Black Edition Radeon HD 7970 OC
RAM : Kingston 16GB 4x4 DDR32400 HX Beast X
PSU : Xfx 850w Black Edition Power Supply Unit
Case: Fractal Design Define R4


----------



## Jwright0291

Mobo: ASUS Sabertooth Z77
CPU: i7-3770K
Gpu: EVGA GTX 680 classified
Psu: Corsair AX1200
Ram: G Skill Sniper 16GB
Case: Fractal Design Define R4
SSD: Samsung 256GB
HDD: WD Velociraptor 500GB


----------



## Georgeker

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PfrP

Don't know about the question,but to be sure,the answer is 155


----------



## auroraborealis

Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme6

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB

GPU: 2x MSI Twin Frozr Geforce GTX 780

RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600MHz

PSU: Seasonic SS-760XP2

Sound: ASUS Xonar Essence ST

Total: $2,444.92


----------



## Passion

Entry for my Dream Rig (Updated on 23 October 2013)

Rigbuilder
PC Part Picker

Overview
*CPU* : i7-4770K
*Mobo* : Asus Z87-PRO ATX
*Cooler* : Cooler Master Hyper 212 (Custom Water Loop for future upgrade)
*HDD*: Samsung 840 250GB
*GPU* #1 : EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card
*GPU* #2 : EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card
*RAM* : Samsung 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory or Corsair Vengeance 16GB ( 2 x 8GB)
*PSU* : SeaSonic Platinum 860W

Total Price is $2,507.

Contest Question

*What is 15 x 10 + 5?* 155


----------



## syd2o2

CPU
i7 3770K
RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
Keyboard
Corsair Vengeance K90
Mouse
Razer Naga 2012
Motherboard
ASUS P8Z77 WS
Hard Drive
2xIntel 520 Series Solid-State Drive 240 GB SATA 6 Gb
Power
Cooler Master Silent Pro Platinum - 1000W
Graphics
Nvidia GTX 680
Cooling
NH-D14 Noctua
Case
COOLER MASTER COSMOS II

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5113078

I think I priced it right around $2500


----------



## ionstorm66

Re-Entering
I don't want a computer rig as much as a monitor rig. I want up upgrade my 5x22.5's to 5 U2713H's.

If that isn't a vaild rig for the giveaway then this:
Intel i7-3970X
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 4 x 8GB 2400
CORSAIR AX1200i
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Updated my dream rig after reconsidering some parts to salvage from my current one:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5091675

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Pkkb

I am pro Full Tower now that I have so much room, used to only get mid-tower units. I can't go back!


----------



## NeoReaper

This is my Rig for April, I'm hoping ill get it since its my Birthday on the 12th
This Rig would be an awesome Gaming/Recording Rig.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5113651
£1621.25
I have the Case sorted.


----------



## bootscamp

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($309.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($64.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: MSI Z77A-G45 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($118.98 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($124.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital RE4 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card ($1026.13 @ Newegg)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case ($49.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro M 850W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($24.98 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($127.99 @ Newegg)
Mouse: Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse ($79.99 @ Newegg)

*Total: $2450.99*

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PqlB


----------



## Valgaur

Here's my dram for this summer, not submiting for the contest but mainly to show what I have planned









Enjoy!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5114296

here is my case build and layout (don't judge my horrible drawing skills)




btw... this WC list doesn't include mobo block as well as gpu blocks either.... add another 700 basically












tell me what you think!

oh it's named Cocobola after the wood that it will be made from! (Cocobola wood







)

The total..... right around 7K


----------



## eXtr3m3

As I spend allot of time at the pc, doing fairly well in programming and web design, learning photoshop and 3dsmax, I would love a new rig. As a student, this will not happen soon but, one can dream. I will have this(or similar) someday!









Rig name: The Sinner

Mobo: ASUS P8H77-V LE
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
CPU cooling: Thermaltake Frio
1 x Arctic Silver 5
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB)
SDD: Intel 520 Series Cherryville 180gb
HDD: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
PSU: Antec High Current Pro HCP-750
Network card: Intel PWLA8391GTLBLK-1PK 1000/GT
Audio Card: ASUS Xonar D1
Case: COOLER MASTER HAF XM
Screen: SAMSUNG S24C450D Matte Black 24"
Keyboard: Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4
Mouse: GIGABYTE GM-FORCE M7 THOR Black
Mouse pad: GIGABYTE GP-MP8000

Total $2,425 @ Newegg.

EDIT: forgot to add the price
EDIT: cpu and gpu modified. thanks guys!


----------



## IBYCFOTA

My submission:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PzR2


----------



## Gualichu04

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899081 my revised dream rig total is just shy of $2500


----------



## PyreSpirit

I guess I should enter too ^.^ In 4 1! I'm usually not a AMD fan, but if someone gave me money to build one, why not?!

RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5116100
PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PBuo

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K
*$309.99*

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME
*$368.99*

Memory
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3-1866
*$174.99*

Storage
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD - _No HDD for me_
*$214.99*

Video Card(s)
XFX Double D Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB
XFX Double D Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB
*$739.99*

Power Supply
SeaSonic Platinum 860W
*$199.99*

CPU Cooler
Corsair H100i
*$108.10*

Case
Corsair Obsidian Series 900D - _When I find one! Otherwise my 800D will be its house_

Total - _With Rebates_
*$2125.02*


----------



## SeparateElite

Here's my rig!







http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5116130

Total price on Newegg is: $$2,472.91 with the instant savings in effect. I'd pay extra if the savings weren't in effect if I so happened to win.









Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053 129.99 +5.99

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011 169.99

Ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231416 64.99

Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131801 339.99 +6.14

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492 569.99

Optical Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135247 59.99

SSD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239050 239.99

GPU(x2): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150632 899.98


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Wait, do I need to re-submit for this month? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## Moomaster

Here it is! Some parts recycled from my current set up. I think I would thoroughly enjoy this rig!!

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Moomaster48/saved/1s3z

Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor $279.99

Corsair H110 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $129.99

Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard $369.99

Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory $149.99

Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $153.30

Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $169.50

EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) $519.99

EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) $519.99

Thermaltake VN300M1W2N ATX Full Tower Case $154.99

Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $129.99

Total: $2532.71


----------



## RushFudge

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5116740

I don't know how to watercool! LOL!


----------



## CL3P20

In.. dreams as follows..

3x 23" in Portrait

3960x

Asus Rampage IV Formula

4x4 Team Group LV

4x Gigabyte OC Titan

EVGA 1.5kW

H100


----------



## IamPain

wow such a wonderful contest. Thank you to the admin and sponsors for this even.

Here's my build list and i hope to win with such a grand prize:

Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor $329.99
Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $84.99
ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard $139.99
Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory $129.99
Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $191.99
Western Digital Red 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive $149.99
Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card $999.99
Lian-Li PC-Q08B Mini ITX Tower Case $99.99
Corsair Enthusiast 850W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $124.99
Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $124.99
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) $99.98
Total $2476.88

I don't know if there's tax but i can cut back on a part or 2.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PJNR

Thank you again


----------



## jlpurvis

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5117338

Core i7 3970x Extreme Edition
EVGA x79 Classified
EVGA Geforce GTX 690 4GB x2
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2133 32GB
Samsung 840 Pro SSD 512GB
WD Velociraptor 1TB
Corsair 900D Case

I know this is WAY over said price, so if anything, I would definitely want the CPU, MB, RAM, and Case


----------



## wooshna

Great Contest!!!

Here is my rig I used PC part picker to put it together.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PKpM


----------



## azrael36

HMM I thought I'd join this contest! I saw it when it opened and was really new to OCN and thought it might be just a gimmick to bump up traffic. But the more I hang around here and make more and more good friends, the more I discover what a truly great place of friendship and knowledge that is available. But anyways here's my entry for the win your ultimate rig contest!


----------



## phazer11

Well why not. I could use a new PC, plus I know my friend would just go into shock if I decided to gift him parts of this current Desktop as a birthday present (which is what I'd do if I win of course). Good luck all.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5117917

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - $249.99
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K - $329.99
ASUS Maximus V Formula/Assassins C3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard with Gaming Bundle - $289.99
EVGA 04G-P4-3688-KR GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - $599.99
XSPC Raystorm Customizable RX360 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 Variant Pump Included and Free Dead-Water! - $349.99
APC SMT2200 2200 VA 1980 Watts Smart-UPS SMT2200 Line-interactive UPS - $829.99
Total - $2649.94

If my current 1500 Watt Ups wasn't toast I'd nix the UPS in favor of a 3D monitor and Blu-Ray drive but protection is more important. I have plenty of fans, my PSU is beastly now and I have a 750W to power this one. And my current RAM and HDD's are more than sufficient.


----------



## Clam Slammer

If I was to win, I would want 2 reference 7970s with water blocks, a 360mm XSPC water cooling kit, another 240MM radiator, and a 1440 or 1600P monitor


----------



## Valgaur

Here is my RIG!!!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5118061

Destiny will be right at $2451









Thanks Admin! Love this place! Come say hi in the [Official] Delidded Club as well!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Now that I actually have a place to put a rig, I'd like in if possible. Current rig I won by dumpster diving, lol.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5119149

Would really like to win so I can get back up to date with current hardware again.


----------



## CreeperK1d

Here is my 2 ideas for entries. Both fall under $2500 in the US ( I am in the UK and everything is way more overpriced)

Idea 1
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850973

Idea 2 (Cheaper)
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4851162

Or maybe just some upgrades your choice

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5119239


----------



## PedroC1999

Well Guys, Major Update on my Ultimate Rig...

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($399.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($249.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($553.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ07-BW ATX Full Tower Case ($359.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Swiftech H220 ($170.00)
*Total:* $2463.93
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-11 02:43 EDT-0400)_

Please leave a comment.


----------



## HanSomPa

Here's the rig








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5117434


----------



## SavellM

My Rig in RigBuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5060461

And written out:
CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2 1 LGA 2011 Processor

Motherboard
Asus RAMPAGE IV EXTREME

Graphics
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified

RAM
Corsair Memory Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3 2400

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro

I have a PSU/Case/WaterCooling/OS and other HDD's.
Thats all I could dream for!


----------



## Jhurst747

NZXT Phantom PHAN-001RD Red Steel / Plastic

HighPower Astro GD 750W PSU

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z

AMD FX-8350

AMD Radeon™ RP1866 Performance Series 16GB

NZXT Kraken X60

TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 2TB

SAMSUNG 840 Pro

AOC e2752Vh Glossy Black Bezel 27"

Logitech G510s

Logitech G100s


----------



## p33k

If I win I will be home to visit soon to collect!!! Would be a nice present waiting for me







Cheers!

Edit: Time goes and new hardware comes out, updated.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($324.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Extreme ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($374.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($309.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($369.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($649.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE90 V2 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX Power Supply ($185.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420T 120Hz 24.0" Monitor ($299.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2515.91
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-30 09:24 EDT-0400)_


----------



## eternallydead

Dream build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5120456

Would likely add more ram later, and a couple caviar black drive for additional storage.

Mobo: MSI Big Bang-XPower II LGA 2011 Intel X79
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K
Graphics: MSI 7970 lightning x2
PSU: Seasonic x750 (may want the 850 version)
Ram: 2x4 GB Samsung 30nm Ram
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Cooling: Cooler Master 212
Case: Antec P182


----------



## PedroC1999

This is quite sad for people in the Uk, $2500 equals to £1630, to keep my list in order, I had to cut $1000 off so it fills the Uk transfer, I think thats rather sad. Heres the updated one.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte G1.ASSASSIN2 EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($333.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($579.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone SST-TJ10B-W-USB3.0 ATX Full Tower Case
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Swiftech H220
*Total:* $1563.94
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-11 17:35 EDT-0400)_


----------



## fragamemnon

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5119889









This is what I am saving up for. Some of the parts I already have, some of them I will be looking forward to, but I most certainly have planned how to have its resources utilised.


----------



## sakerfalcon

Well, might as well give this a shot too.

*Fantôme Nadir*

*CPU:* Intel i7 - 3930K ($540)
*Mobo:* Rampage IV Extreme ($400)
*Memory:* Kingston 8 x 4gb 1600 CL9 ($230)
*Storage:* Samsung 830 256GB (already have)
*Video Card:* MSI 7970 x 2 ($414 x 2)
*PSU:* Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 1200W ($171)
*Case:* Corsair 800D (already have)
*Optical Drive:* Sony Optiarc (already have)

*GPU Blocks:* Heatkiller GPU X3 7970 Blocks ($120 x 2)
*GPU Backplate:* Heatkiller GPU X3 7970 ($33 x 2)
*WC Fittings:* Bitspower 90 Degree Dual Rotary Adapter ($14 x 2)
=======================================================
*Total:* $2,503


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Can I enter? Rig done via rigbuilder, recycles some parts from my current rig. My case is too sexy to replace.


----------



## Gregar Forte

Give this contest as shot.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5020432


----------



## moksh4u2

This is the rig i would love to win. its half incomplete as i have some of the components already and there is no point in wasting money replacing them.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5124579


----------



## leekaiwei

Here is my rig, probably slightly ambitious, might cut down on some components if I really do win.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3849610


----------



## Dangur

My ultimate rig:

*CPU:* Intel 3770K
*Mobo:* Asus P8Z77-M PRO
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjawsz 2400 2x4
*Storage:* OCZ Vector 256GB
*Video Card:* MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE x2
*PSU:* corsair HX750
*Case:* SilverStone TJ08B-E


----------



## Pestilaence

First and foremost, thank you for setting up this contest! This is an absolutely amazing thing to do! I guess I will be entering this into the April drawing, since today is already the 13th. Below is what I would get for my ultimate build. BTW, I'm not sure why the image below is showing a price for the AMD game certificates, as those are free. The price at the bottom though, is WITHOUT those included.

$2499.89



I did add everything to my RigBuilder profile as well, and here's the link..

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5125233


----------



## PedroC1999

I couldnt resist, I got bored and remade my rig, Total is £1627.07 (2496.25USD)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£230.34 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£231.17 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£154.55 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (£483.44 @ Dabs)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£137.99 @ Aria PC)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£227.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Other:* XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 WaterCooling Kit (£162.58)
*Total:* £1627.07
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-13 22:13 BST+0100)_

What do you guys think now?


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> OK so I'm *not* alone in building rigs during times of boredom. In fact, I'm doing one now that is just for the point of desire. FCPU cart + Newegg cart = ~$6250


check my man can dream rig for that, unfortunately that $9k mark is true :/


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> My ultimate rig:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel 3770K
> *Mobo:* Asus P8Z77-M PRO
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjawsz 2400 2x4
> *Storage:* OCZ Vector 256GB
> *Video Card:* MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE x2
> *PSU:* corsair HX750
> *Case:* SilverStone TJ08B-E


Hey man, I just wanted to warn you that that PSU doesn't fit in our beloved TJ08B-E

Gotta have 160mm length max


----------



## ShadowEW

Well.. I've finished my 'build' phase for the most part. So Februarys rig is now built. If you're interested








http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-february-2013-ultimate-rig-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white/70#post_19750971 ~


----------



## Rushua

Okay, so here is my proposed Rig, I really hope i win this competition (as, i am sure, everyone else does), not just for the fact i would be in possession of an uber-powerful rig that would be capable of playing pretty much any game for the next few years in max, but because i want to be able to get 'in' to the lan gaming crowed at Uni. Anyways, here is what i propose.

CPU
i5 3570k

Graphics
Radeon HD 7970 x2

Hard Drive
Corsair 120GB Force Series GT SSD
+ Hitachi Deskstar 4TB

Motherboard
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance Intel Z77 Socket 1155 Motherboard

RAM
Corsair Memory Vengeance Jet Black 16GB DDR3

Power
XFX Black Edition 1050W Modular Power Supply

Cooling
Corsair H60 2013 Edition Hydro Series Liquid CPU Cooler

Optical Drive
Asus BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray Writer Black

Case
Aerocool X-Predator Evil Green Full Tower

(Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021467)

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rushua*
> 
> Okay, so here is my proposed Rig, I really hope i win this competition (as, i am sure, everyone else does), not just for the fact i would be in possession of an uber-powerful rig that would be capable of playing pretty much any game for the next few years in max, but because i want to be able to get 'in' to the lan gaming crowed at Uni. Anyways, here is what i propose.
> 
> CPU
> i5 3570k
> 
> Graphics
> Radeon HD 7970 x2
> 
> Hard Drive
> Corsair 120GB Force Series GT SSD
> + Hitachi Deskstar 4TB
> 
> Motherboard
> ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance Intel Z77 Socket 1155 Motherboard
> 
> RAM
> Corsair Memory Vengeance Jet Black 16GB DDR3
> 
> Power
> XFX Black Edition 1050W Modular Power Supply
> 
> Cooling
> Corsair H60 2013 Edition Hydro Series Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> Optical Drive
> Asus BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray Writer Black
> 
> Case
> Aerocool X-Predator Evil Green Full Tower
> 
> (Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021467)
> 
> Thank you for your consideration.


That PSU is MAJOR overkill.


----------



## Pandora51

Updated for the last entry!

Rig Builder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4959248

I used prices in the EU. 1900 euro ~ 2500 dollar

15 x 10 + 5? = 155


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Well.. I've finished my 'build' phase for the most part. So Februarys rig is now built. If you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-february-2013-ultimate-rig-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white/70#post_19750971 ~


----------



## Rushua

well, one can hope to expand







besides that PSU would last me a couple of builds


----------



## Cavi Mike

Can the original post be updated with the contents of the winner's rigs? I'm curious what their rigs are - 3590 posts is a lot to go through.


----------



## Worldshaker

They are...click on the name at the bottom of the first post.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi Mike*
> 
> Can the original post be updated with the contents of the winner's rigs? I'm curious what their rigs are - 3590 posts is a lot to go through.


Not to sound like a smart ass or anything, but you could go to the OP, copy their name (at the bottom of the first post), search it, and go to their build log. Since I feel like being nice, and also since I am subscribe to all 3 build logs, I will post them here.

January - Angrybutcher
February - ShadowEW
March - Worldshaker


----------



## KuuFA

Here is my Submission

I think ill Call it...

Acrylic beast

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5127672

due to the case!









Logisys monster


----------



## briddell

I just want 8 Lepa G 1600W PSUs to power my house with.


----------



## Cavi Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not to sound like a smart ass or anything, but you could go to the OP, copy their name (at the bottom of the first post), search it, and go to their build log. Since I feel like being nice, and also since I am subscribe to all 3 build logs, I will post them here.
> 
> January - Angrybutcher
> February - ShadowEW
> March - Worldshaker


I didn't know that it had to be posted as their rig because I hadn't read the rules. Thank you for the links.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi Mike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not to sound like a smart ass or anything, but you could go to the OP, copy their name (at the bottom of the first post), search it, and go to their build log. Since I feel like being nice, and also since I am subscribe to all 3 build logs, I will post them here.
> 
> January - Angrybutcher
> February - ShadowEW
> March - Worldshaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that it had to be posted as their rig because I hadn't read the rules. Thank you for the links.
Click to expand...

Oh, it's not problem, I just figured why make you search when I am in a good mood, and want to help people.


----------



## dzyvette

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5128314

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/QIFh

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor - $299.99

*Motherboard*
Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard - $325.98

*CPU Cooler*
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler - $99.99

*Memory*
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory - $154.99

*Storage*
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - $217.99

*Video Card*
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card x 2 way crossfire - $871.98

*Case*
Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case - $299.99

*Power Supply*
Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply - $199.99

*Optical Drive*
Lite-On IHBS112-04 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer - $68.99

*TOTAL*
$2539.89

My Dream Build!








Glad I joined the OCN community, you guys are awesome!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5128314
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/QIFh
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor - $299.99
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard - $325.98
> 
> *CPU Cooler*
> Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler - $99.99
> 
> *Memory*
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory - $154.99
> 
> *Storage*
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - $217.99
> 
> *Video Card*
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card x 2 way crossfire - $871.98
> 
> *Case*
> Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case - $299.99
> 
> *Power Supply*
> Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply - $199.99
> 
> *Optical Drive*
> Lite-On IHBS112-04 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer - $68.99
> 
> *TOTAL*
> $2539.89
> 
> My Dream Build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I joined the OCN community, you guys are awesome!


Unfortunately for you, you need a minimum of 10 useful posts to be eligible for this contest. Also, if you win this and then drop off the face of the earth, some of us (myself included) will be quite ticked off. I am not saying you are one of those people that will, but it has happened before.


----------



## JJHCRazor

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5128383/version/5128385

Drooling

Also this - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=416&products_id=23029


----------



## Tenchuu

Might as well thorw this in here: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5128725

Current planning that i am piecing together.

CPU
3770K

Motherboard
formula-V pcie 3.0

CPU Cooler
XSPC RayStorm 750 RX360

Memory
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB Model 997104

Storage
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256

Video Card
Galaxy 680 4GB x2

Case
Current FT02 case

Power Supply
Silencer Mk III Series 1200W

Optical Drive

TOTAL
$2,481.68


----------



## jonjryjo

In







here is my entry http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5129260 Thanks!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not to sound like a smart ass or anything, but you could go to the OP, copy their name (at the bottom of the first post), search it, and go to their build log. Since I feel like being nice, and also since I am subscribe to all 3 build logs, I will post them here.
> 
> January - Angrybutcher
> February - ShadowEW
> March - Worldshaker


This is what I wish Admin would do with the original post









I know that not everyone will have a build log, but I bet 11/12 will


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Not to sound like a smart ass or anything, but you could go to the OP, copy their name (at the bottom of the first post), search it, and go to their build log. Since I feel like being nice, and also since I am subscribe to all 3 build logs, I will post them here.
> 
> January - Angrybutcher
> February - ShadowEW
> March - Worldshaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I wish Admin would do with the original post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that not everyone will have a build log, but I bet 11/12 will
Click to expand...

I know that if I win, I will be one of the ones that has one.


----------



## Baku

This is my dream pc.. i have such a slim chance at winning this but its like buying a lottery ticket you can only hope for the best.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5129395


----------



## BonzaiTree

If I win, I'll buy a camera just for the build log


----------



## DizZz

Updated:









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


----------



## dzyvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Unfortunately for you, you need a minimum of 10 useful posts to be eligible for this contest. Also, if you win this and then drop off the face of the earth, some of us (myself included) will be quite ticked off. I am not saying you are one of those people that will, but it has happened before.


I knew about that before posting (and I thought it was 25, not 10?), but thanks for the heads up though







. I know I'm a bit new to the forum and haven't made much contributions but I wouldn't just sneak off after winning. I'm the type of guy who is grateful for the things that I am given. And If I don't qualify for this contest by the draw date, that is fine by me. If there is an opportunity to acquire one of your dreams, why not try for it right? As for the contributions, I am a very helpful guy, but I hate giving out information that I am not confident with since most of my computer knowledge only comes from researching stuff from the internet. I still consider myself a newbie when it comes to overclocking and other technical stuff related to computers even though I've been building and repairing computers since 2005, but I will try my best to be helpful to this community even if I don't get anything back.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzyvette*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Unfortunately for you, you need a minimum of 10 useful posts to be eligible for this contest. Also, if you win this and then drop off the face of the earth, some of us (myself included) will be quite ticked off. I am not saying you are one of those people that will, but it has happened before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew about that before posting (and I thought it was 25, not 10?), but thanks for the heads up though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know I'm a bit new to the forum and haven't made much contributions but I wouldn't just sneak off after winning. I'm the type of guy who is grateful for the things that I am given. And If I don't qualify for this contest by the draw date, that is fine by me. If there is an opportunity to acquire one of your dreams, why not try for it right? As for the contributions, I am a very helpful guy, but I hate giving out information that I am not confident with since most of my computer knowledge only comes from researching stuff from the internet. I still consider myself a newbie when it comes to overclocking and other technical stuff related to computers even though I've been building and repairing computers since 2005, but I will try my best to be helpful to this community even if I don't get anything back.
Click to expand...

Just making sure.







+rep for honesty.


----------



## Friction

This is a totally awesome contest. Here's what I would get. It would be the ultimate as of this edit.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5122199

*CASE:*
Corsair Obsidian 900D
$349

*CPU:*
Intel Core i7 4770K
$349

*Motherboard:*
ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
$399

*GPU:*
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Dual Classified Hydro Copper x3 in SLI
$2,489.85

*RAM:*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2400Mhz x2 =32GB
$529.90

*RAM Accessories:*
Corsair Dominator® Platinum Light Bar Upgrade Kit
In Current System

*SSD:*
Corsair Force Series GS 240GB SSD
$269

*HDD:*
Western Digital Black 4TB (Storage drive)
$309

*Fans:*
Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition x22
$322.40
Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition
$25

*OS:*
Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64bit
In Current System

*PSU:*
Corsair AX1200i
$349.99

*PSU Accessories:*
Corsair Gen2 Red Sleeved Modular Cable Kit
$119

*Water Cooling Pieces:
Motherboard Waterblock:*
EK-FB ASUS M6E - Acetal + Nickel
$139.95

*CPU Waterblock:*
EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel + Acetal
$72.95

*Bottom Left Radiator:*
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480
$73.99

*Bottom Right Radiator:*
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240
$42.99

*Top Radiator:*
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480
$119.99

*Front Radiator:*
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240
$42.99

*Pump:*
Swiftech MCP655 Special Edition x2
$179.90

*Reservoir:*
EK-RES X3 400 x2
$129.90

*SLI Water Cooling:*
Koolance Dual VID Connector, Black Adjustable 2-3 Slot Spacing x2
$29.98

*Tube:*
Masterkleer Tubing PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) x2
$19.90

*Tube Cutter:*
Phobya Hose Cutter[/url
$14.95

*Coolant:*
EK Ekoolant Blood Red Premix 1000mL x2
$25.90

and various Monsoon fittings
$200

*Total: $6,539.70*


----------



## AlDyer

This is an update to my existing dream rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5006529

Also if your wondering the price of those products in USD isn't quite 2500 $, but bear in mind that in Finland we have higher prices and I have understood that if I was to win I would receive the money as 2500 $, which is only 1911.90 €.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> This is a totally awesome contest. Here's what I would get with $2,500.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5122199
> 
> *CPU:*
> Intel Core i5 3570K
> $236
> 
> *Motherboard:*
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
> $135
> 
> *GPU:*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 650 2GB x2 in SLI
> $278.00
> 
> *RAM:*
> Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A2400C10 (2x8GB) DDR3
> $289
> 
> *SSD1:*
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD
> $249
> 
> *SSD2:*
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD
> $249
> 
> *HDD1:*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> $139
> 
> *HDD2:*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> $139
> 
> *HDD3:*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> $139
> 
> *HDD4:*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> $139
> 
> *Cooling:*
> Corsair Hydro Series H80i CPU Cooler
> $129
> 
> *OS:*
> Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit with SP1 OEM
> $149
> 
> *PSU:*
> Corsair CX-500 Modular 80+ Bronze Power Supply
> $79
> 
> *Case:*
> BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case Warrior
> $99
> 
> *Total: $2488.00*


just stating man, but you know that case wont allow that mobo by mostly any means right? im guessing you will use this as a storage box, so i would suggest you spend some of that gpu money on your main rig, 3770K and 5450 doesnt exactly match.


----------



## dzyvette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Just making sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for honesty.


Thank you! People in OCN are really awesome.


----------



## SDBolts619

Here's my entry:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5130373

I do have a bunch of the stuff in this rig, but among the key upgrades:

(2) GTX 680 TI FTW
(3) Pixel Perfect Crossover Blade 2560x1440 monitors. I'll custom fabricate my own monitor stand to hold all three of them...
(2) EK FC680 GTX DCII waterblocks with related installation accessories and 1 additional radiator to add to my system..
Add one of each of the two Samsung 840 Pro SSD's that I already own so I can run each pair in Raid 1.
Corsair Vengeance K70 keyboard (once released)
Corsair Vengeance M95 mouse

I don't think I need the skill question answer, but just in case... 155.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> just stating man, but you know that case wont allow that mobo by mostly any means right? im guessing you will use this as a storage box, so i would suggest you spend some of that gpu money on your main rig, 3770K and 5450 doesnt exactly match.


Correct, that motherboard is ATX, waaaaay too big for that case.


----------



## ManOfC

time to change the freaking gpu's 680's from msi and other things seem to be discontinuted.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> This is a totally awesome contest. Here's what I would get with $2,500.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5122199
> 
> *CPU:*
> Intel Core i5 3570K
> $236
> 
> *Motherboard:*
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
> $135
> 
> *GPU:*
> EVGA GeForce GTX 650 2GB x2 in SLI
> $278.00
> 
> *RAM:*
> Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A2400C10 (2x8GB) DDR3
> $289
> 
> *SSD1:*
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD
> $249
> 
> *SSD2:*
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD
> $249
> 
> *HDD1:*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> $139
> 
> *HDD2:*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> $139
> 
> *HDD3:*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> $139
> 
> *HDD4:*
> Seagate Barracuda 3TB
> $139
> 
> *Cooling:*
> Corsair Hydro Series H80i CPU Cooler
> $129
> 
> *OS:*
> Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit with SP1 OEM
> $149
> 
> *PSU:*
> Corsair CX-500 Modular 80+ Bronze Power Supply
> $79
> 
> *Case:*
> BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case Warrior
> $99
> 
> *Total: $2488.00*


I just want to inform you that:

That motherboard doesn't fit in that case without extreme modding.
The GTX 650 cannot do SLI, only the 650 Ti Boost and above can.
Small, modular PSUs are the way to go in a Prodigy, such as these two.
I hope my advice is put to good use.


----------



## McMogg

Taking $2500 GBP to roughly equal £1600.

Case:

Fractal Design Arc Mini: £59.98
Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z77 Matx board: £119.72
EVGA NEX SuperNova 650W PSU: £90.78
i5 3570K: £183.78
MSI Overclocked Radeon HD7950: £245.75
2 x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB: £359.88
2 x 8GB of Kingston HyperX Genesis Grey: £99.98
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO: £25.45
Razer Deathadder 2013: £64.78
3 x two Corsair SP120 Quiet edition: £63.69

Total: £1313.79

link to the rig:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5130922


----------



## The Wizard

This is my Ultimate Rig (that I can only dream about) Micro-ATX Style:

Corsair Obsidian 350D Case with window $ 110
Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler $ 110
Intel Core i7 3770K $ 330
Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB SSD $ 220
Corsair AX760i Platinum Power Supply $ 210
ASUS Maximus V GENE Motherboard $ 200
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 $ 210
EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB $ 1020
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition x2 $ 38
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition $ 18

Total $ 2466

Skill Question = 155


----------



## KoopaTroopa

My Ultimate Rig would be named the "Vader's Fist" (501st Legion).

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5131096

The total price is approximately $2787.18(with shipping and taxes). I have already bought a CM Storm Stryker for me to mod and throw some graphics on. Now I just need the parts to fill in the gaps. The following are the parts (for those that don't wish to view the Rigbuilder):

Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SuperClocked 6GB
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" SSD
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SSD
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
NZXT HALE90 V2 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX
Asus Xonar DX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card
LG UH12NS29 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Silver Cherry MX Red
FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Dual Bay Reservoir - Black Helix (This reservoir would just look awesome on the front of a Storm Stryker)

Just for fun using PCPartPicker.com I have built what I believe would be my ultimate, ultimate, ultimate PC.

I just hope to build a beautiful computer that I can use for gaming, photo editing, web design, app development, teaching, and graduate school.

Cheers and Good Luck OCN

-KoopaTroopa


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> just stating man, but you know that case wont allow that mobo by mostly any means right? im guessing you will use this as a storage box, so i would suggest you spend some of that gpu money on your main rig, 3770K and 5450 doesnt exactly match.


I forgot to add the "M" to the name of that motherboard as there is an MITX version.


----------



## solar0987

This would be the best birthday present I have ever recieved!!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> just stating man, but you know that case wont allow that mobo by mostly any means right? im guessing you will use this as a storage box, so i would suggest you spend some of that gpu money on your main rig, 3770K and 5450 doesnt exactly match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add the "M" to the name of that motherboard as there is an MITX version.
Click to expand...

Sorry to bother you again, but that motherboard is mATX, not mITX, and unless you want to do a mod similar to this, then good luck getting that board in there. The mITX "version" is here.


----------



## aeonoscence

2.5k would really be helpful for me to finish off my build ;D

I would like to add:
- 2x GTX 680 Lightnings from MSI
- 4x4GB Dominator GT 2133Mhz 16GB RAM
- Corsair AX1200i + White sleeved cables
- HWLabs BlackIce GTX480 Radiator
- HWLabs BlackIce GTX240 Radiator
- 2x AquaComputer GTX 680 Lightning Waterblocks
- AquaComputer Aqualis Pro/Nano Coating
- MIPS RAM Block

The rest of my rig, which I have lying around, are:

i7 3930K
ASUS RIVE + Koolance Block
4x4GB Dominator GT 2133Mhz 16GB RAM + MIPS RAM Block
Inno3D GTX680 reference + EK FC680 (Non-CSQ)
Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250W PSU
RevoDrive 3 240GB + Intel 520 240GB SSD's
Corsair 900D
AquaComputer Kryos Cuplex CPU Block/D5 Vario/(need a res)/RX360/RX120/Bitspower Fittings









This is the best comp I've seen and entered







thanks ^_^


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sorry to bother you again, but that motherboard is mATX, not mITX, and unless you want to do a mod similar to this, then good luck getting that board in there. The mITX "version" is here.


Changed my entry anyway.


----------



## mutantmagnet

If I win before haswell is released.

CPU - AMD FX-8350
MBO - ASRock 960GM/U3S3
PSU - SeaSonic SS-660XP
RAM - Crucial BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0 *2
HDD -
CSE - NCASE M1

SDD - Corsair Neutron GTX 128GB
GPU - GTX Titan
DSP - Benq xl2411t *3

KBD - ERGODOX *2
SND- Creative Sound Blaster Z


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Unfortunately for you, you need a minimum of 10 useful posts to be eligible for this contest. Also, if you win this and then drop off the face of the earth, some of us (myself included) will be quite ticked off. I am not saying you are one of those people that will, but it has happened before.


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

the more you re-iterate the rules, the lower my chances get









GL everyone


----------



## Winther

Im actually almost getting there in a few weeks I think, except I would like Titans in my ultimate build and either a TJ11 or 900D..!

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

CPU
Intel Core i7 3939K

RAM
Corsair Dominator Platinum, 4x4Gb, 1866mhz

GPU
2 x GeForce GTX Titans

SSD
2 x Samsung 840, 240Gb

PSU
Corsair AX850

Case:
Corsair 900D

And ofcourse everything watercooled and the 900D full of rads!


----------



## sepiashimmer

I have a doubt, if I post my rig in April and I don't win it in April, will I still be able to win with the same rig some other time in the year? Can I modify my rig after I post my entry here?


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I have a doubt, if I post my rig in April and I don't win it in April, will I still be able to win with the same rig some other time in the year? Can I modify my rig after I post my entry here?


One post puts you in it for the whole year. They allow you to revise your rig if you do win it. I have probably revised my rig 30-40 times since the contest began.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> If I win, I'll buy a camera just for the build log


Didn't think about that - I suppose I should get a good DSLR for/when I win


----------



## StormX2

when i win I will borrow a quality SLR from someone I know.

usually I don't bother with build logs ;p buuut I could be persuaded with this.


----------



## PickledStiff

*CPU*
3930K

*Graphics*
Titan !

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 840 250gb

*Power*
PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750W

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

*RAM*
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16gb

*Case*
Custom build with full log!

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital Black 1TB

*Cooling*
H20 custom loop, or Corsair closed system depending on case budget.


----------



## obliv10n

Here is my submission:
Silver and Gold - Based around the silver, gold and black color scheme of the ASRock Z77 Extreme9.
Way over the $2500 mark, but I already own about $500 worth of components on the list, and if I were to win, I would have zero qualms shelling out the ~$700 difference to make this beast a reality!


----------



## rindoze

A nice and powerful mini-itx build:

Rigbuilder:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5132945

CPU:
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core
$330

RAM:
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM
$78

Optical Drive:
slot load blu-ray ~$100 on ebay

Keyboard:
Logitech k750 ~$60

Mouse:
Logitech M705 ~30

Motherboard
ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS
$175

Hard Drive:
2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC SSD in RAID 0
2x$218

OS
windows 7
$75, probably grab a free student edition from school though

Power
Silverstone 600W included in case

Audio
focal 836W
$4400 ( I'll keep dreaming)

Graphics
Saphire Vapor X HD 7990 GHZ edition 6GB
$599

Monitor
LG 42" tv (owned)

Case
SILVERSTONE Sugo Series SST-SG08B
$189

Total: ~$2072


----------



## PedroC1999

Mini dilema here, I know you aint supposed to dedicate your life to this entry, but i have lots of free time. My question is... 2011 vs 1155,

2011:
-Expensive
-Overkill Core Count
-SB
Alive socket, but very expensive to upgrade, even if only the CPU.

1155:
-Accessible for upgrades
-Better IPC (IB)
But it is a dead socket, and I will need to shed out allot to upgrade CPU.
Needs delliding for good OC

My question is, 3770k vs 3820 for folding, gaming and more importantly, upgradeability


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rindoze*
> 
> A nice and powerful mini-itx build:
> 
> Rigbuilder:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5132945
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU:
> Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core
> $330
> 
> RAM:
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM
> $78
> 
> Optical Drive:
> slot load blu-ray ~$100 on ebay
> 
> Keyboard:
> Logitech k750 ~$60
> 
> Mouse:
> Logitech M705 ~30
> 
> Motherboard
> ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS
> $175
> 
> Hard Drive:
> 2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC SSD in RAID 0
> 2x$218
> 
> OS
> windows 7
> $75, probably grab a free student edition from school though
> 
> Power
> Silverstone 600W included in case
> 
> Audio
> focal 836W
> $4400 ( I'll keep dreaming)
> 
> Graphics
> Saphire Vapor X HD 7990 GHZ edition 6GB
> $599
> 
> Monitor
> LG 42" tv (owned)
> 
> Case
> SILVERSTONE Sugo Series SST-SG08B
> $189
> 
> Total: ~$2072


since you got almost $400 more to spend there, might as well bump up the ram, go 16gb or different SSD config?

$400 can go a long way ;p


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Mini dilema here, I know you aint supposed to dedicate your life to this entry, but i have lots of free time. My question is... 2011 vs 1155,
> 
> 2011:
> -Expensive
> -Overkill Core Count
> -SB
> Alive socket, but very expensive to upgrade, even if only the CPU.
> 
> 1155:
> -Accessible for upgrades
> -Better IPC (IB)
> But it is a dead socket, and I will need to shed out allot to upgrade CPU.
> Needs delliding for good OC
> 
> My question is, 3770k vs 3820 for folding, gaming and more importantly, upgradeability


You do realise there are about 30 similar threads discussing this?









I'd go for the 3820 (and in fact, I did), I preferred the upgrade path and IMO the 2011 boards look nicer with 4/ 8 RAM slots.

To be honest, unless you are going to be doing workstation type stuff then you'll be equally as content with either of them, arguments can be made for both sides but if you're not going to be taking the hardware all the way to the ragged edge then either option is a good choice.


----------



## PedroC1999

Thing is I need more cooling power for the 3820, I think I might have to go with the 1155, as 2011 sounds hard in my mind, higher TDP, more power, and less upgradeable for the price.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thing is I need more cooling power for the 3820, I think I might have to go with the 1155, as 2011 sounds hard in my mind, higher TDP, more power, and less upgradeable for the price.


You're planning in using an RX360 kit... you'd have no trouble cooling a heavily overclocked 3930K with that and probably a GPU also, let alone a 3820.


----------



## StormX2

^ This

Go high end and never look back ;p

Il never get a chance liek this agian, which is why im blowin 2500 on only like 5 or 6 parts lol


----------



## PedroC1999

True, Should I swap out a 680 for a 7970?


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd go for a 4GB 680 personally, but that's just me, I think the 7970 GHz edition might be a higher performing card if memory serves, but I don't pay much attention to GPU's at the moment.


----------



## StormX2

even if AMD is outperforming, Im not ready to believe the drivers aren't batguanocrazy


----------



## Awsan

wooot!


----------



## AMW1011

My ultimate rig?

-ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
-FX-8350
-Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK
-CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB CML16GX3M4X1600C7
-SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW
-NZXT HALE90 V2 NP-1GM-1200A
-3x MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC


----------



## razr m3

This is awesome! Just finished my build on PCPartPicker. The extra cash would come out of pocket







.


----------



## Draven

Just updated my dream rig for the third time lol we'll see what happens I guess

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/360#post_19005781

That's the link to my OP for this contest.


----------



## AtomTM

My Dream Rig! ->

Processor -AMD FX8350 - $234.44

Motherboard-ASrock 990 Extreme 9 - $256.24

Graphics Card-Sapphire AMD/ATi HD 7970 6GB - 786.70

PSU-Corsair Modular TX850M 850 Watts - $195.24

SSD-Corsair Force Series GS 240 GB SSD - $265.73

HDD-Seagate Barracuda 1TB - $89.06

Case-Antec Twelve Hundred Full Tower Cabinet - $251.06

RAM-Corsair Vengeance DDR3 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) - $302.82

Total amounts close to $2400 , round figure. And also, sorry for those cents. The thing is, I live in India,so that's what I got from the conversion.

Sincerely hope to win!! Thanks for giving everyone a chance!

Cheers


----------



## sepiashimmer

Here is my dream rig.

*CPU: Intel core i7 from Haswell series costing up to $399*

*Motherboard: Something from Gigabyte, MSI, Asus or Asrock compatible with the above mentioned processor costing up to $299*

*R.A.M: Corsair Vengeance 16GB costing up to $99*

*GPU: HD 7970 costing up to $399*

*Monitor: Viewsonic VX2453MH-LED 24-Inch costing up to $187*

*Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 costing up to $55*

*Case fans: 6x Cooler Master SickleFlow 120mm Blue LED costing up to $54*

*HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3 TB HDD costing up to $135*

*SDD: Samsung 256GB costing up to $228*

*PSU: Corsair Builder Series CX 600 Watt costing up to $67*

*Water cooler: Alphacool Cool Answer III 120 Compact 12V - UV Special Edition costing up to $230*

*TV tuner: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1250 costing up to $105*

Afterglow AX.1 Controller for Xbox 360 - Blue costing up to $28

*Good luck to every one. Please wish me luck.*


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> My Dream Rig! ->
> 
> Processor -AMD FX4100
> 
> Motherboard-ASrock 970 Extreme 4
> 
> Graphics Card-Sapphire AMD/ATi HD 7770 1GB
> 
> PSU-Corsair VS650
> 
> HDD-Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> 
> Case-Antec Twelve Hundred Full Tower Cabinet
> 
> RAM-G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 16 GB (2 x 8 GB)
> 
> Hope to win!! Thanks for giving us all a chance!


This is a totally reasonable rig...but this contest is for the ultimate rig!!

You could get an 8350 instead of the 4100, *TWO* 7970's instead of one 7770, and a better motherboard. And an SSD.

Especially if you're asking for a full tower in your rig. You have nothing to fill it!

The 4100 is a decent processor for the money(I have a 4170 @ 4.6Ghz 1.35V), but it's not a very good one.


----------



## -JoshL

Updated my rig for no real reason, just changed from Z77 to X79 and went with a single graphics card solution as opposed to a dual-$460 card set up.

Link to my OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3440#post_19701399

Having fun seeing everyone post their rigs, been some really good ones. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Zankul

My Dream Build!

CPU - i7 3930k
Motherboard - Asus Rampage IV Formula
CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i
RAM - G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Graphics Card - Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB
HDD - 2x Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB
PSU - CORSAIR AX860i

Totale: $ 2352

Parts
Rigbuilder

This will all go into the Switch 810 that i have. I also have an Intel 520 180GB as boot disk.
I kinda wanted to do the GTX 680 in SLI, but that would have pushed me over the $2500 mark.


----------



## The Wizard

I live in South Africa, so everything so much more expensive. Anyway here's an updated list of my Ultimate Dream PC:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5134790


----------



## Akerue

My Dream RIg

Case *- Corsair 900D*

Hardware- *Intel 3820
-Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI
-Plextor M5P Xtreme Series 256gb SSD
-Evga GTX 680 FTW 4GB
-Corsair Vengeance 32GB 2133 4x8gb
-Seasonic Platinum 1000w*

Hardware prices courtesy of Newegg - *USD$1948.94*

Case Price - USD$359.99

Total price - USD$2308.93

This wiil be my working gaming surfing and whats not PC...

Cooling option will be custom wc loop or a Swiftech H220

The real dream is to swap the following componets
-cpu to a 3930K
-graphics to 2x Gtx Titans

Good Luck to ME and TO ALL


----------



## AtomTM

Updated my dream rig!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3640#post_19772211

@BonzaiTree, I guess you're right. Thanks. Updated, See how the rig looks now!








And I tried to go for 2 HD 7970's, but it was waAAy over the limit. And being in India, it is a bit costly too!









Cheers and Good luck to everyone
Hsn786


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hsn786*
> 
> Updated my dream rig!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3640#post_19772211
> 
> @BonzaiTree, I guess you're right. Thanks. Updated, See how the rig looks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I tried to go for 2 HD 7970's, but it was waAAy over the limit. And being in India, it is a bit costly too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and Good luck to everyone
> Hsn786


MUCH better build.


----------



## PedroC1999

Would it be worth it to go for a 8350 instead and fit a SSD instead?


----------



## Exxlir

This is my ultimate rig if i had the cash









A bit over the top but the cpu,gpu,psu,motherboard are all essentials, well in my opinion anyway.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5135696


----------



## Blueduck3285

Rig in my profile / below labeled "I Wish"!


----------



## InsideJob

Updated my ultimate rig. Downgraded the CPU to afford 2x 7970's which had to be changed as 7970 Lightning's are discontinued apparently...

Anyways, here's the updated rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4866243


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Rig in my profile / below labeled "I Wish"!


Your cpu and mobo ..


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Rig in my profile / below labeled "I Wish"!
> 
> 
> 
> Your cpu and mobo ..
Click to expand...

Ya, I think that's the part he wishes would work together... I kid, I kid. Directed towards Blueduck3285, you can't put an APU with an AM3+ board though, depending on the generation APU, in this case 2nd Gen, you'll need FM2; If you want to keep that motherboard, then you'll need a AM3 supported chip. Hope this helps.


----------



## MrGrievous

Alright I have pieced together a rig worthy of being a ultimate rig








http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MrGievous/saved/1j1i


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hi all.my ultimate setup:
case: danger den cube watercooling case modded to accomodate @least 3 qaud rads; 2 200ml resev. cpu and all components fully watercooled or switch 820 black /cosmos 2 modded with 2 360 rads or 1 qaud rad and 1 360 rad
ek / swiftech/xspc for water blocks and rads

2 * 500gb ssd
4 * 3 tb hds or 2 pcie 1tb ocz revo
cpu intel i7 3980X
mobo MSI BigBang Xpower ii x79 board
2 * 16 gig qaud corsair platinums for ram
4 * 680 lightnings or 2 msi titans
2 & ax850 or 1*ax1200 with 1ax850
3 * 27 inch dell or 1 * 42inch


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> hi all.my ultimate setup:
> case: danger den cube watercooling case modded to accomodate @least 3 qaud rads; 2 200ml resev. cpu and all components fully watercooled or switch 820 black /cosmos 2 modded with 2 360 rads or 1 qaud rad and 1 360 rad
> ek / swiftech/xspc for water blocks and rads
> 
> 2 * 500gb ssd
> 4 * 3 tb hds or 2 pcie 1tb ocz revo
> cpu intel i7 3980X
> mobo MSI BigBang Xpower ii x79 board
> 2 * 16 gig qaud corsair platinums for ram
> 4 * 680 lightnings or 2 msi titans
> 2 & ax850 or 1*ax1200 with 1ax850
> 3 * 27 inch dell or 1 * 42inch


Good luck finding a DangerDen case now, they closed up shop ~6 months ago.


----------



## Maestrotogo

Wish List:

Qty. Product Description Savings Total Price
1 SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351VXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351VXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
Item #: N82E16814202001
Return Policy: VGA Standard Return Policy $20.00 Mail-in Rebate Card
$459.99
1 Corsair Neutron Series GTX CSSD-N240GBGTXB-BK 2.5 Corsair Neutron Series GTX CSSD-N240GBGTXB-BK 2.5" 240GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Item #: N82E16820233398
Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy -$30.00 Instant
$229.99
$199.99
1 SilverStone Temjin Series TJ07B-W-USB3.0 Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case with 4X USB3.0 ports (Black) SilverStone Temjin Series TJ07B-W-USB3.0 Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case with 4X USB3.0 ports (Black)
Item #: N82E16811163217
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy $369.99
1 ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS
Item #: N82E16813131876
Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy $239.99
1 CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 (CMPSU-1200AX) 1200W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 (CMPSU-1200AX) 1200W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817139014
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy -$20.00 Instant
$10.00 Mail-in Rebate Card
$299.99
$279.99
1 AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
Item #: N82E16819113284
Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy $199.99
2 CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A2400C10 CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A2400C10
Item #: N82E16820233353
Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy $429.98
1 Western Digital WD Black WD4001FAEX 4TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5 Western Digital WD Black WD4001FAEX 4TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Item #: N82E16822236407
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy -$60.00 Instant
$359.99
$299.99
1 Creative Sound Blaster Z Series ZXR (70SB151000000) PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card Creative Sound Blaster Z Series ZXR (70SB151000000) PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card
Item #: N82E16829102050
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy $249.99
1 CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
Item #: N82E16835181035
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy -$10.00 Instant
$129.99
$119.99

Taken from Newegg


----------



## caraboose

I want new monitors


----------



## korruptedkaos

CASE - Corsair Obsidian 900D

MOBO - Asrock x79 extreme 11

CPU - I7 3930K

MEMORY - Corsair Memory Vengeance Jet Black 64GB 8 x8 GB DDR3 1866 MHz

SSD - 8X SAMSUNG 840 PRO ON LSI CONTROLLER

GPU'S - 2X EVGA GeForce GTX 690 NVIDIA Graphics Card - 4GB

PSU - Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX Power Supply

155


----------



## Dominant

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
Motherboard: MSI Z77 MPOWER Motherboard
Graphics: Palit GeForce GTX Titan 6GB
Memory: Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
Solid State Drive: Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224BB SATA DVDRW Drive
Case: CoolerMaster CM Storm Trooper with Window
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P
CPU Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler

That's around $2500 from pccasegear.com


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

My rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5146597

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX850
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7990
MOBO: ASUS Sabertooth Z77
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 16GB
SSD: Samsung 840 Series 250GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Optical Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70
Mouse: Logitech G500
Case: Corsair Graphite Series 600T White


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> My rig
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> GPU: EVGA GTX Titan 6GB
> MOBO: ASUS Sabertooth X79
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 16GB
> SSD: Samsung 840 Series 250GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> Optical Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST


an i7 3770k does not work with a sabertooth X79?

just thought id point it out


----------



## alchmyest

CPU
i7 3970

Graphics
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz 3GB x3

Hard Drive
WD Velociraptor 1TB (x2 in raid 0)

Power
Thermaltake Toughpower XT TPX-1475M 1475W

Motherboard
AsRock X79 Extreme 11

RAM
G.Skill TridentX 2400MHz (64gb)

Optical Drive
None

Case
Corsair 900D

Cooling
Liquid cooling-
pump - Swiftech MCP35X (x2)
CPU Block - XSPC RAYSTORM
Gpu block - XSPC Razor 7970
Motherboard block - MIPS ASRock X79 Extreme 11 Kühler
Ram block - XSPC Memory Water Block
Radiators - XSPC EX240 MULTIPORT (x2)
XSPC EX480 (x2)
Reservoir - Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 (x2)
Fittings - as many as required from bitspower

Total cost ~$8000 i definitely need all the help i can get to build this rig. please pick me!!









the answer to your question : 15 x10 +5 = 155


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well i did add 2 alternarive cases
nzxt 820
cm cosmos 2.


----------



## R3apR369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4975151/version/4975153
> 
> *Mobo:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 -- $240
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K -- $320
> 
> *GPU:* EVGA GTX 680 4GB -- $560
> 
> *GPU Waterblock:* EK-FC680 GTX - Acetal + EN -- $120
> 
> *Ram:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) -- $200
> 
> *Power Supply:* Corsair AX850 w/ Corsair 'Black' sleeved cables -- $210
> 
> *Keyboard & Mouse:* Corsair K90 and Corsair M65 (Gunmetal Black) -- $210
> 
> *Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX -- $190
> 
> *Additional Components:* Martmamod's "Murdermod" components -- $300
> 
> *Total:* $2350
> 
> *I'll take care of all the other watercooling accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 4/3: Bought a TJ07, so looks like I get to add more to the Murdermod Dream Rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


11 more days guys! Here is the rig I posted for those who want to check it out. Can't even count how many time's I've updated this rig, haha.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Rig in my profile / below labeled "I Wish"!
> 
> 
> 
> Your cpu and mobo ..
Click to expand...

I saw that and fixed it.


----------



## Whodat1972

Hello,

I spent all the money on a SSD :/ I suppose I could really do without it if I won







My ultimate rig posted in my sig..Goodluck everyone.


----------



## petriedish81

My Droolworthy rig!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5140962


----------



## Devildog83

Being that I just bought the motheboard I wanted (Asus Crosshair V Formula Z) I removed it and went with a 480 GB force GS SSD and also removed the smaller SSD and the HDD I had listed. Came up $10 cheaper. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4901372


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:


> Post the components that would be found in your ultimate gaming rig in this thread


Case/Board/PSU: ASUS ESC4000 G2
CPU: 2x Intel Xeon E5-2660 8C 2.2-3.0TB LGA 2011
Memory: Kingston 256GB (16x16GB) ValueRAM Dual-Rank PC3-12800 ECC Registered
GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Classified 1111MHz 4GB GDDR5 6008MHz PCIex16
HPC Processor Units: 2x Nvidia Tesla K20 Computing Processor 5GB GDDR5 PCIex16
RAID Controller: LSI MegaRAID SAS 9280-4i4e SAS/SATA RAID Controller
HDD: 4x WD 1TB Velociraptor
SSD: 4x OWC Mercury Enterprise PRO 6G SSD
SSD ADAPTER: 4x NEWERTECH AdaptaDrive

Approximate price: $22,744 (before tax&shipping)

Answer to your question : 15 x10 +5 = 155


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3apR369*
> 
> 11 more days guys! Here is the rig I posted for those who want to check it out. Can't even count how many time's I've updated this rig, haha.










I'd update mine but I'm not much of a winner.
One time I opened a fortune cookie and lost







lol
liking your rig mate


----------



## iandroo888

TBH the computer i have is already a pretty good one. my dream one would be as follows:

Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme (Already have)
Memory: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 (So pretty ! standalone no waterblock) OR 2x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (with waterblocks)
Processor: i7 3960k
Video Card: 4x NVidia GTX690 or Titan's
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 1500W Power Supply
SSD: 8x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (2x RAID 0 - OS/Programs, 6x RAID 1+0 - Storage)

CPU Block: Watercool HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 1366 Ni-BL CPU Water Block
Mobo Block: EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal CSQ Water Blocks
GPU Blocks: 4x Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Water Blocks w/ Watercool HEATKILLER GPU Backplate
Memory Blocks: 2x EK-RAM Dominator X4 CSQ - Water Block for Corsair Dominator Ram - Acetal + Nickel

Reservoir: 2x EK-D5 X-Res TOP 140 CSQ - Acetal
Pump: 2x Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - With Speed Control
Pump Acc: 2x Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Matte Black Finish (OMG SO NICE !)
Radiator: 2x Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360 Radiator (Love their design with plugs on both ends - EASY DRAINING !)
Fan Grill : e22 FG01's ! sexy !
Liquid - Mayhems Pastel Black and Mayhems Pastel Red

Fittings: Bitspower compression matte black fittings
Tubing: Duralene and crystal links
Flow Meter: PrimoChill Vortex Flow Indicators

Fans: All Corsair SP120's







pretty red ring accent !

Case: SILVERSTONE TJ-07 ! (first inspired by Syrillian's Cameleon - fell in love with this case ! reverse ATX ! O_O then all those murdermods omg *drools*) POWDERCOATED BLACK ! maybe red accents
Sleeving: MDPC !!! (Black sleeving with red accents)
Accessories: MNPCTech 4 BILLET MACHINED ALUMINUM BLACK CASE FEET

Monitor - love my dell 24" but if i were to upgrade, probably the Dell UltraSharp U2713H 27-inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor with LED (just for higher resolution 2560 x 1440 !! *drool*)

if i were able to get this, probably become a build log on OCN for everyone to keep watch... probably add some acyrlic panels for a cleaner sleeker look too.. love those ideas where people put tubing through the divider panel to the rads below ! so cleannnn ... dream dream dream.. as usual. anything this replaces will get passed down the family =3


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Tossing my hat into the ring. I really need to pay more attention to this subforum.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5141448


----------



## nderscore

cpu: i5 3570k
ram: 16gb
motherboard: h77n-wifi
video card: gtx 670
psu: seasonic x650
ssd: 2x 512gb 840 pro
os: windows 8 pro
case: ft03-mini
sound card: audioengine d1 DAC


----------



## xd9denz

Congrats to the Winner of the month of March....









I made again an update on my Rig entry and here it is http://pcpartpicker.com/p/RQRU ....


----------



## MakubeX

-> Rigbuilder entry <-

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K

*CPU Water Block:* EK-Supremacy (probably clean full copper or nickel)

*Mobo:* MSI Z87 MPOWER Max

*RAM:* Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) Model 997105

*SSDs:* Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, Samsung 840 Pro 512GB

*GPU:* MSI GTX 780 Lightning

*Sound:* Creative Titanium HD (Already have)

*PSU:* SeaSonic X-1250 Gold

*Case:* Phanteks Enthoo Primo

*Monitor:* ASUS VG278HE 27" 144Hz (Yes, TN. I've always had IPS, now it's time to try light boost)

...I'll take it from here.


----------



## lizardtastegood

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5126970


----------



## PCBuilder94

Well I have a 3770K but nothing to put in it as I won it in a contest.... Here is my dream build:

900D
Maximus V Extreme
Sound Blaster Z
Two VisionTek 7970s
AX1200
128Gb Plextor SSD
2 1TB WD black HDD
16GB 2400 Trident X
This comes out to: 2,229.93....

If I win I can afford I water cool it...


----------



## DStanding

Worth a shot.

CPU: i7-3820k $229.99
MOBO: Gigabyte X79-UP4 $259.99
RAM: 32GB of something decent







$200
GPU: 2x MSI 7970 Lightning $496.50 x2 = $993
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB $219.99
Power: Enermax Platimax 1200W $309.99
Case: Corsair 900D $335.53

TOTAL: $2548.49


----------



## xK1LLSW1TCHx127

Wow this contest is amazing! Good luck everyone:thumb:
here's my entry http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5142954
would really like to give the mATX build a try since my current mid-tower is huge in my eyes









Edit: the price for this does not take into account any discounts, I live near a microcenter and could pick up the i7 cheaper as well as a few other things with coupons and such


----------



## thorian88

Qty Product Description Price
1

ASUS Rampage IV Formula LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813131808
$30.00 Mail-In Rebate Card

Limited Replacement Only Return Policy

$389.99
$369.99

1

Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K
Item #: N82E16819116492

CPU Replacement Only Return Policy

$569.99

1

AMD Gift FARCRY3 Blood Dragon CRYSIS3 BIOSHOCK
Item #: N82E16800995145

Standard Return Policy

$119.99

1

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2400C10
Item #: N82E16820233392

Memory Standard Return Policy

$269.99

1

VisionTek 900491 Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
Item #: N82E16814129204

VGA Standard Return Policy

$429.99

1

EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 120-PG-1500-XR 1500W SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Power ...
Item #: N82E16817438004
$20.00 Mail-In Rebate Card

Standard Return Policy

$449.99
$419.99

1

SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Item #: N82E16820147193

Limited Replacement Only Return Policy

$249.99

Shipping Method: What's this?
ShopRunner
FREE 2-Day Shipping learn more | sign in
$5.92
1
DISCOUNT FOR AUTOADD #81177

-$119.99

Subtotal $2,309.94
Tax What's this? $214.22
Shipping $5.92
Order Total $2,530.08

straight from new egg... the rig would consist of a 7970, 3930k, asus rampage formula 2011 motherboard, Corsair Memory, SSD, Amazing EVGA power supply. I currently already own 2x 7970's and a 1TB HDD, Raven RV02, xspc v4 rasa 360 kit. I would pair it all to make an amazing machine... I love modding, this would be a chance in a lifetime sort-of opportunity for me. Just bought a house, got 2 kids, the wife is pursuing a music career and I'm working my tail off to have the things I got. I don't think i'll have another opportunity like this... I could use this for a studio/gaming/work pc. This is my new entry;just, one thing.... Please


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Awesome idea for a contest...

updated (for the last time):

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/SpacemanSpliff/saved/1OID

Core i7-4820K
ASUS Rampage IV Gene
2- Gigabyte Radeon R9-290
16GB GSkill Trident X 2400 (4x4GB)
SeaSonic X-1250
Samsung 840 EVO 500 GB SSD
Corsair Vengeance K95
Razer DeathAdder 2013 (FPS, RTS, TBS, Skyrim, et al)
Razer Naga 2014 (SWTOR, ESO, et al)


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

*Its April ( 3rd Time Entering )*

I really needed the GTX 690 this month so I was collecting money from last few months and finally got it today...

Now I dont need really much of more components but an SSD is really needed...

*MY PC WHICH I HAVE AT THE MOMENT*

*Motherboard:* Asus Pz68-M Pro

*Ram:* 16 GB Crucial Ballistix 1600 Mhz

*Processor:* Intel i5 2500k (Not Overclocked since I don't have any cooling equipment except for the stock given)

*Graphics Card:* EVGA GTX 690 (Got it today)

*Power Supply:* Thermaltake 650w 80 Plus Gold

*Casing:* Cooler Master Storm Stryker

*Hard Disk:* 512mb seagate harddisk ( Dont know RPM but is very slow )

*Monitor:* AOC 18.5 Inch LCD monitor

*COMPONENTS REQUIRED:*

SSD: 512mb Samsung 840 Pro SSD ( Approx. $550 from ebay since Amazon and other major sites do not ship to my country)
KeyBoard: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 Keyboard (Approx $200 )

Total: $750

I already have a dream pc for myself which I believe is enough for me and might be very little for you but I worked hard and earned money to get till this much now only I need is a SSD and a good keyboard for my PC and it will be the top one for me...Only a SSD and keyboard is required for which I might not be able to make money myself for couple of months so thats why I am working here hard to win so I can get the most of my machine for which I have been buying parts for...Thank You


----------



## Xylene

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4916470

$2,398.20 from Newegg as of this post


----------



## McBean

Gettin' in on this









Case:
SilverStone Fortress Series SST-FT02B

HDD:
WD Green 3TB

GPU:
EVGA 02G-P4-2685-KR GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate 2GB

PSU:
SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860 860W

RAM:
Patriot Viper 3 8GB X2

MOBO:
MSI X79A-GD45 Plus LGA 2011

CPU:
i7-3930K

CPU COOLER:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i

SSD:
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 128GB X2


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ive never won anything in my life.im jobless(not by chioce-).gf.less(by choice)
so i pour my heart and soul
into pc.tech.
my rig-

mobo:X79 MSI BigBang Xpowrii
cpu:3980x
ram: 32gb corsair dominator platinum
gpu: 3way sli msi gtx680lightnings
psu:ax1200
case: nzxt switch 810 or cm cosmos 2

cooling:well 2.b.honest,
phanteks phtc14pe rd 3*120mm fans
for cpu.
gpus stock cooling.the coolers on these cards are good enough for a start.but will do liquid later on in life.

hds: 2*512gb samsung
2 raptors.1tb or 1ocz revo pcie

if i may:if id be the winner theres a few things id do
1)work for ocn for free for 6months
2)join a [email protected] club and fold 24/7
3) it would be a build log here and hopefully get recognised by a company and land a job
4)it would make my mother proud of me.


----------



## Jayce1971

In.

I7 3930
Asus Rampage IV
32Gb GSkill DDR3
(2) MSI 7950
240GB SSD
1000wt PSU
Custom Cooling Loop










For the Overclock.net BOINC team! I'll even provide the electricity for free!


----------



## Desolator2B

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5075643
Re entering, with a few changes!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## thatrodbloke

Thanks for doing this!

CPU:
i7 3930K

GPU:
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7950 x2

PSU:
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Mobo:
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM:
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Case
Corsair Graphite Serie 600T Silver

HDs:
Western Digital WD Black 1TB
Samsung 840 SSD 256GB

Cooling:
Corsair h100i


----------



## wooshna

Update on my Ultimate rig:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Sg7q

I will be reusing some parts from my own build to make this one a dream.

CPU:
AMD FX 8350 $194.15

Motherboard:
Asus Crosshair V Formula $219.98

GPU:
Crossfire 2 x Sapphire Toxic HD 7970 GHz Edition 6gb $1212.26

Monitor:
2 x Asus VH236H 23inch monitors $314.11

PSU:
Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum $263.49

Other:
Ergotech triple monitor stand $228.99

Grand total $2,434.03


----------



## cafu02

Here is Mine
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5146468


----------



## PedroC1999

Little Update!

I know that you should just update your post, but il do that next.
Quote:


> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£229.99 @ Aria PC)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£210.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£154.55 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£139.98 @ Aria PC)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£222.00 @ Amazon UK)
> *Other:* WC Parts (£580.00)
> *Total:* £1775.52
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-22 07:35 BST+0100)_


The 7950 will XFire with the one im buying today. The watercooling parts are...

EK FX7950 Waterblock x2
XSPC 5.25" D5 Dual Bay Reservoir and Pump
Alphacool XT45 360mm
Alphacool XT45 240mm
Scythe AP-15 x5
EK 7950 FC7950 Backplate x2
XSPC Compression Fittings G1/4" for 3/8" ID 5/8 OD x 42
EK Supreme LTX CSQ 2011
XSPC Tubing 3/8" ID 5/8" OD *5m* Would this be enough?
Mayhems Kill Coil
EK ASUS RF4 CSQ Mosfet Waterblock

What do you guys think?


----------



## IndicaNights

Hope this counts as in !

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5119521


----------



## Truedeal

Revised Case to NZXT 210 for some reasons.

:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044037


----------



## theamdman

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5148101

here's mine...

2,445 from newegg.


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

updated list:
600t arctic white 179.99
2x seagate sv35 1tb 179.98
2x EVGA SC 680 FTW 999.98
corsair hx850 159.99
2x corsair 16gb vengence kits 243.98
asus sabertooth z77 1155 239.99
i7-3770k 329.99
x2 coolermaster sickleflow 120mm 15.98
corsair hydro h110 129.99

subtotal 2,299.88

after shipping 2,497.82


----------



## Fallacy

My Ultimate Rig









I would take this rig to college with me in the next few months!

CPU -Intel Core i7 3930k
MOBO - Asus Sabertooth X79
GPU - EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ 4GB SLI
RAM - G.Skill Ripjaws X 32gb 1866 (Already have 8gb, would get 6 x 4gb)
Case - undecided!
PSU - Corsair Professional Series Modular HX850
SSD - Samsung 840 256gb
HDD - WD Caviar Black 7200rpm 2tb
CPU Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler

+I would also go for a damn sexy monitor, since im going to college I can't really do multiple monitors, but I think really nice single monitor will do just fine








+ A ton of led fans, led strips, and other various shiny things
+I would part out my current rig to pay for anything that goes over the $2500 budget

Did I win yet? haha


----------



## Theelichtje

Corsair Graphite 600T

€ 174,90*

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z

€ 207,90*

AMD FX-8350

€ 182,90*

G.Skill 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit

€ 72,90*

XFX HD7970 Double Dissipation (FX-797A-TDFC) 2X

€ 698,-*

Samsung MZ-7PD256BW 2X

€ 415,80*

LG CH10LS28

€ 64,90*

Corsair AX860

€ 159,90*

Corsair Sleeved Modular Upgrade-Kit AX850/AX750/AX650

€ 76,90*

Corsair Hydro Series H100i

€ 98,90*

Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 2X

€ 36,58*

ASUS Xonar D1

€ 61,90*

Assemblage Computer Schroeven (screws)

€ 10,49*

Lian Li LED50-R LED-Caselight

€ 29,99*

Fractal Design Adjust 108

€ 34,99*

Seagate ST3000DM001 3 TB

€ 119,90

Total: € 2.446,85

Would be so awesome


----------



## alchmyest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU
> i7 3970
> 
> Graphics
> Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz 3GB x3
> 
> Hard Drive
> WD Velociraptor 1TB (x2 in raid 0)
> 
> Power
> Thermaltake Toughpower XT TPX-1475M 1475W
> 
> Motherboard
> AsRock X79 Extreme 11
> 
> RAM
> G.Skill TridentX 2400MHz (64gb)
> 
> Optical Drive
> None
> 
> Case
> Corsair 900D
> 
> Cooling
> Liquid cooling-
> pump - Swiftech MCP35X (x2)
> CPU Block - XSPC RAYSTORM
> Gpu block - XSPC Razor 7970
> Motherboard block - MIPS ASRock X79 Extreme 11 Kühler
> Ram block - XSPC Memory Water Block
> Radiators - XSPC EX240 MULTIPORT (x2)
> XSPC EX480 (x2)
> Reservoir - Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 (x2)
> Fittings - as many as required from bitspower
> 
> 
> Total cost ~$8000 i definitely need all the help i can get to build this rig. please pick me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the answer to your question : 15 x10 +5 = 155


update
mobo ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
mobo block EK Rampage IV Extreme Full Board Kit - Nickel CSQ
gpu 7990
gpu block EK 7990

also adding mdpc sleeving

and changing psu to corsair Ax1200i


----------



## Stizuner

BitFenix Prodigy BFC-PRO-300-OOXKO-RP Atomic Orange Steel / Plastic Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case - $89.99
CORSAIR AX760i 760W Digital ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Active PFC ..- $209.99
Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model KHX21C11T3K2/16X - $155.99
ASRock Z77E-ITX LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard - $149.99
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K - $329.99
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - X2 $499.98 ($249.99 each)
GIGABYTE GV-R797TO-3GD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video ... - $449.99

Subtotal: $1,865.92

Need to plug in watercooling shortly.


----------



## Exxlir

My Ultimate Rig, I Edited it since the other one was just fantasy land price.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5135696


----------



## jd2195

Thought I might as well give this a go. Cannot win unless you enter. I am currently doing a build log but would love to be able to improve on the current hardware that is going in there because at the moment it is very average. Also I cannot afford all of the water cooling pieces that I need to finish the build log. That is why some key components have been left blank such as the case as I already have them. My rig costs $2415.16 and the rig is in my sig. A lot of the components are water cooling components as that is what I want and need. The hardware is still not the best but it is all that I need.
International question (England): 15x10+5=155


----------



## Celisuis

Doubt I'll win..never win anything like this.. But it's worth a shot.

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5153487
PCPartPicker: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Celisuis/saved/1vNj

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£243.54 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard (£297.21 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (£160.50 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£86.29 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Seagate Momentus XT 750GB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£78.29 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£69.05 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (£380.97 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case (£226.67 @ Aria PC)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£135.49 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Optical Drive:* Pioneer BDR-208DBK Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer (£65.63 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £1743.64
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-24 23:08 BST+0100)_

PC Part Picker and Rigbuilder have different case... it's the closest I could get to the 900D.

EDIT: Both now have the 800D

Thanks.
Ryan


----------



## El-Fuego

My Ultimate rig:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.99 @ TigerDirect)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($5.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.98 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($418.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($418.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case ($349.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master R4-C2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($6.39 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master R4-C2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($6.39 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($58.99 @ NCIX US)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Logitech M310 Wireless Laser Mouse ($27.13 @ TigerDirect)
*Total:* $2447.74
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-21 22:08 EDT-0400)_

Edited


----------



## brfield

COMPONENT PRICE PAID AVAILABLE FROM

CPU
Intel Core 17 3770k

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD4H

Graphics
SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970

RAM
G.SKILL F3-1600C9D-16GXM

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW

Power
SeaSonic USA Platinum-1000

Case
NZXT CA-PH820-M1

Other
ViewSonic VX2370SMH-LED 23-Inch IPS LED

Comes out to $2394.90


----------



## Kuivamaa

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5153649

$2352.59 ,newegg/amazon prices.


----------



## Kaiin2014

entering For the month of May and beyond, thanks for the awesome giveaway!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5153205


----------



## staccker

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme 6 ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
Graphics: EVGA GTX 680 Classified 4GB EVGA GTX 780 3GB
RAM: -
Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
Power: SeaSonic X750 - 750W
Case: Lian Li PC A-75
Other: ASUS PB278Q 27" 2560x1440

The dream rig comes to $2,442. RAM was sacrificed for the 1440 resolution; have a nice set sitting at home ready to be put to work! WC is definitely an after market project if I won this rig.

Cost breakdown from Newegg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ZombieJon

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/SYm9
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/SYm9/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/SYm9/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($169.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($114.99 @ Best Buy)
Storage: Plextor M5P Xtreme Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($195.50 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($402.38 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($402.38 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($142.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: LG CH12LS28 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($54.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($93.61 @ Amazon)
Monitor: LG IPS224V-PN 21.5" Monitor ($135.00 @ Newegg)
Total: $2151.80
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-25 12:30 EDT-0400)

Updated one. Will be gunning for a Corsair 350D to use as a case. RAM colour not set in stone.


----------



## profit8652

This is awsome totally in....

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 X79 Extended ATX Motherboard

Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition

Corsair H100i

ASUS ROG ARES II Dual 7970 GPU

Mushkin Enhanced Redline 32GB DDR3 1866

ASUS Xonar Essence STX PCI-E x1

ASUS Black SATA Blu-ray Burner BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS

2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III

NZXT HALE90 V2 NP-1GM-1200A 1200W ATX 12V V2.31 and EPS 12V V2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire Rapid Mechanical Gaming Keyboard CherryMX Blue Switch USB or PS/2

Tt eSPORTS Level 10 M Gaming Mouse

Fractal Design Define XL R2 Titanium Grey Steel ATX Full Tower


----------



## bootscamp

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($269.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($124.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($88.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($469.99 @ Best Buy)
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($100.89 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VE278Q 27.0" Monitor ($294.73 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($107.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse ($59.50 @ Newegg)

*Total:* $2497.03

_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-26 01:17 EDT-0400)_


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> I would name my dream rig the John Connor Special... the inside joke being that my non-computer nerd roommate quipped my dad should've named his tower "SkyNet," so in following suit my current rig bears the moniker "Son of Skynet"... This build would absolutely destroy them both...
> 
> What I would apply the $2,500 towards (all pricing is for newegg):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144108
> 
> After which I would gladly spend my own money putting in the work modding the case and building an all-in-one GPU/CPU liquid cooling system.


Updated....

Intel Core i7-3770K__ $298.89---amazon marketplace
ASUS Maximus V Extreme__ $379.99--- newegg
2- EVGA GeForce SC Signature 2 GTX-680s___ $479.99 each--- amazon marketplace
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W___ $176.97--- amazon marketplace
16GB (2x8GB) GSkill Trident X DDR3-2400 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)___ $154.99--- newegg
Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB SSD___ $194.99--- amazon marketplace
AZZA Genesis 9000___ $169.99--- newegg
Corsair Vengeance 1500 headset___ $59.99--- newegg

updated price after a few component changes and some shopping for bargains... $2,395.79+ shipping...

The water cooling system I have generally mapped out sans nozzles and fittings and maybe one or two other minor details...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5156068


----------



## .:hybrid:.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($110.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($334.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($124.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($229.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($88.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($469.99 @ Best Buy)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($263.49 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($17.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VE278Q 27.0" Monitor ($294.73 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2436.13
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-26 04:54 EDT-0400)_

If I win this I will sell my current PC to buy myself a case, couldn't fit it in the budget


----------



## Maiky

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($570.00)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($110.00)
Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme6 LGA 2011 ($220.00)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB F3-14900CL9Q2-32GBZL (290.00$)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB ($220.00)
Video Card: Asus GTX 680 DCII 2GB ($560.00)
Power Supply: Corsair AX850 ($170.00)
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 650D ($190.00)
Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition CO-9050008-WW ($29.99) x3
EST Total: $ 2,419.54 (Free Ship from *Newegg*)

If I win this I will donate my current rig here on OCN









Good luck to all!


----------



## ikem

congrats to the 3 so far!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843640


----------



## ^id

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-4770K ($350)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

*Graphics*
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked (x2) ($840)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8208321&CatId=7387

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB ($95)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

*Solid State Drive*
Corsair Force Series GT 120gb ($120)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233191

*Power Supply*
CORSAIR HX Series HX1050w ($230)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H ($230)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128593

*RAM*
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) ($146)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233248

*Case*
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ($280)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001

*Cooling*
Corsair H100i ($106)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

*Total: $2,397*

Rig Builder Submission

I am a huge gamer in my mid 20's, always have been and always will be, except the being in my 20's part haha. I have always been the type who could only afford a midrange PC but never something on this level, in my 4-5 year upgrade points I never spend over $1,000, it's just not feasible to spend more than that.

Why this would be important to me is because my current rig is becoming dated again and the games I own and want to play I can't properly enjoy because of frame rate dips and overall just performance problems.

I would upgrade but again it's just not feasible and I'm getting left behind in the gaming world. I look forward to this and hope you guys can take me into consideration for this, best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Vaub

It's a great contest








International question (Canada): 15x10 + 5 = 155

Rig Builder : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5157392

The parts:

Intel Core i7-3930K
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492 - 547,99$

Gigabyte X79S-UP5-WIFI
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=75729 - 299,99$

Dominator Platinum 16Gb (4x4Gb)
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233305 - 241,99$

Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Vapor-X 6gb
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202005 - 599,99$

Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193 - 249,99$

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb (EZEX)
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339 - 67,99$

NZXT Hale 90 V2 850W
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=80426&vpn=NP-1GM-0850A&manufacture=NZXT - 189,99$

Fractal Design Define XL R2 - Titanium Gray
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=78226&promoid=1360 - 129,99$

*Total : 2327,92$ CAD*

It would be a first for me as I don't usually go for this high-end market; staying near the 1000-1500$ range and getting everything at a discount









Good luck to everyone! ! !


----------



## delusion87

I had to reinstall Firefox several times cause it was not loading this topic for some reason.

Anyway, great contest and i'm glad i can post mine here. My first high-end pc build ever.

*Cooling CPU*: Corsair Hydro Series Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler H100i (Amazon)

*Case*: Corsair Graphite Series Black 600T Mid-Tower Computer Case (Amazon)

*GPU*: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WF 3X GHz Edition 3GB (Amazon)

*Keyboard*: Corsair Vengeance K90 Performance MMO Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Amazon)

*Monitor*: YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q271 RETINA LED 27" Full HD PIP 27"-inch Monitor S-IPS 2560x1440 (Amazon)

*PSU:* Corsair Professional Series HX 750 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold (HX750) (Amazon)

*Memory*: Patriot Viper 3 Series DDR3 16GB 1600MHz (Amazon)

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-3570K Quad-Core Processor 3.4 GHz (Amazon)

*Motherboard*: ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 (Amazon)

*Headset*: Corsair Vengeance 1500 USB Connector Dolby 7.1 Gaming Headset (Amazon)
*
Mouse*: Mad Catz M.M.O.7 Gaming Mouse for PC and Mac (Amazon)

*Case Fans*: Cooler Master MegaFlow 200mm Red LED Computer Case Fan x3

Link the cart: http://www.amazon.com/gp/cart/view.html/ref=gno_cart (updated, there were 2 cpu's)
*Subtotal: $2,367.25*

International Question (Belgium) 15 x 10 + 5= 155


----------



## MiniDragon

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5158281/version/5158283

CPU
AMD FX-8350 8 Core

Graphics

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Windforce X2

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5in SATA3 MDX Solid State Disk X2

Power
Corsair AX860 860W ATX 12V 80 Plus Platinum

Motherboard
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z

RAM
G.SKILL Sniper F3-1866C9D-16GSR

Cooling
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100I CPU Cooler

Case
Fractal Design Define R2 XL Titanium E-ATX

Monitor
LG 27EA53V-P 27IN Widescreen Monitor AH-IPS

Anything not listed, CD Drive, OS, ect, is already laying around here.
Pricematched all items with NCIX.ca
Came out to $2477.22 CAD After taxes *Would be able to do pickup instead of shipping to save $60
2,500.00 USD = 2,543.75 CAD

Best of luck to all the entries.

And I guess since Canada has skill testing questions on everything..

*15 x 10 + 5 = 155*


----------



## Paps.pt

Intel Core i7-3770K__ $298.89--- amazon marketplace
ASUS Maximus V Extreme__ $379.99--- newegg
EVGA GeForce GTX 690___ $999 --- newegg
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W___ $176.97--- amazon marketplace
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB $250 --- newegg
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D $279 --- newegg
Swiftech H220 Water Cooler $139 --- newegg

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155

Best of luck to everyone. Great contest, by the way.
Cheers from Portugal


----------



## FloJoe6669

IN!

rig below

thanks!


----------



## Laur3nTyu

here we gooo
Ultimate Rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5158659


----------



## guitarmageddon88

i7 3930k- $569.99
ASUS sabertooth x79- $304.99
Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 - $249.99
2 x ASUS GTX680-DC2-4GD5 GeForce GTX 680 4GB- $1140
Corsair HX850- $169.99
______

Total price- $2434.96


----------



## Panzerfury

Case: NZXT Phantom 630 Black: http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/853155/nzxt-phantom-630- 1465,46DKK = 257,09 $ (*I actually just ordered one*)

GFX: ASUS GTX670 4GB: http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/946842?varenummer=946842&utm_source=EDBpriser&utm_medium=edbpriserLINK&utm_campaign=EDBpriser 3235,49 DKK = 567,61 $

Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Extreme: http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/697698/asus-rampage-iv-extreme-republic-of-game 2751,49 DKK = 482,70 $

CPU: Intel Core I7-3930K: http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/561424/intel-core-i7-3930k-32-ghz-6-kerner 4026,49 DKK = 706,38 $

RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16 GB: http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/974671/corsair-dominator-platinum-hukommelse- 1544,49 DKK = 270,95 $

PSU: Corsair AX760: http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/810621/corsair-ax760-str%C3%B8mforsyning-intern- 1150,49 DKK = 201,83 $

EDIT: I forgot an SSD:
Samsung 840 PRO 256 GB: http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/860796/samsung-840-pro-series-mz7pd256-solid 1574,49 DKK = 276,22 $

Total of the build: 2762,78 $

Total of the components minus what I have(which means the case): 2505,69 $


----------



## LArifleMAN

Mine:
PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TmSJ
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TmSJ/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TmSJ/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ Outlet PC)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($376.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.06 @ NCIX US)
Storage: A-Data XPG SX900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($170.00 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($281.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($496.48 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: BitFenix Colossus ATX Full Tower Case ($169.98 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($198.87 @ Amazon)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $2158.31
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-04-27 12:04 EDT-0400)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5159100


----------



## harishgayatri

2x Zotac Geforce TITAN
1x Samsung 840 Series 512GB SSD
4x8GB Corsair XMS3 Kit.

Finally Core i7 3770K processor.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jianni123

Hi,

All from pcpartpicker.

CPU Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core £166.79 - Aria PC
CPU Cooler Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid £89.98 - Dabs
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H ATX LGA1155 £163.99 - Dabs
Memory Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) £112.82 - Amazon UK
Storage Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM £68.29 - Amazon UK
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Classified £484.00 - Novatech
Case NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower £98.99 - Aria PC
Power Supply Corsair 850W ATX12V / EPS12V £139.00 - Ebuyer
Optical Drive Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer £76.00- Amazon UK

Total: £1400.85
Which is roughly $2178 In US.

EDIT- Updated post.


----------



## 05brando

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/05brando/saved/1wBr

2396.25 Shipped I so need this as my semester is almost over and i'm about to have a lot of free time.


----------



## Laysson

*Cpu* : Intel Core i7 3930K
*Mobo* : Asus Rampage Extreme
*Ram* : HyperX Beast (T3) - 16GB Kit* (2x8GB) - DDR3 2400MHz CL11
*GC* : Asus GTX 680 4GB DirectCU II
*Cooler* : Corsair H100i
*Case* : Cosmos II
*PSU* : CoolerMaster Silent PRO MII 1000W
*Storage* : Samsung 840 128Gb SSD
*Sound Card* : Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD

Good luck for everyone









PCPartPicker US : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1LwhF


----------



## DizzlePro

PC Part PickerUK - http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/TylQ
Pc PArt Picker US - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TylQ

*CPU* - Intel Core i7-3770K = £243.54/ $309.99

*MOTHERBOARD* - .MSI Z77A-GD65 = £123.07/ $154.99

*Memory* - Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory = £62.47/ $89.99

*Storage* - Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB 2.5" SSD = £170.48 / $229.99

*Video Card* - Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card = £343.39 / $433.98

*Cpu Cooler* -Corsair H100i Liquid CPU Cooler = £89.98/$99.99

*Power Supply* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified = £139.00/$160.98

Total Cost at time of post = £1171.93/ $1479.91

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## TommyMoore

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor (£173.82 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Extreme ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (£304.64 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£119.99 @ Aria PC)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£79.86 @ CCL Computers)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£60.00 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (£539.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case (£116.54 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (£229.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £1624.82
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-05 15:02 GMT+0000)_


----------



## Sumner Rol

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5160907

Came in under budget


----------



## barkinos98

Made a final edit on the 760Li rig, removed the 3930K to accomodate a second monitor (i already have one myself) and instead put a 3820. but something weird happened, that rig is EXACTLY $2500 :lmaosmiley all the pricing is from the BBCode markup section in the pcpartpicker site, so no lies. links:

760Li
FT03-35i
LimeRock Edition Mercury S3
all the other builds are under budget too.


----------



## KenLautner

About $2300











Just a dream ;~;
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TA7Z


----------



## munaim1

$2500 = £1614.26 (Google conversion as 24th April 2013)

Just a little over budget but here's what I got:



Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Unit Igor

I see everybody updating and keeping under 2500$ so i did update too.
Ultimate rigs with 3570k,ye right.I thought that Overclock.net wants to wake our imagination.

*RAMDisk Accelerator*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4894019


p.s. dont worry about shipping i have 500$ ready and waiting.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> TBH the computer i have is already a pretty good one. my dream one would be as follows:
> 
> Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme (Already have)
> Memory: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB (8 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 (So pretty ! standalone no waterblock) OR 2x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (with waterblocks)
> Processor: i7 3960k
> Video Card: 4x NVidia GTX690 or Titan's
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 1500W Power Supply
> SSD: 8x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (2x RAID 0 - OS/Programs, 6x RAID 1+0 - Storage)
> 
> CPU Block: Watercool HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 1366 Ni-BL CPU Water Block
> Mobo Block: EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal CSQ Water Blocks
> GPU Blocks: 4x Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Water Blocks w/ Watercool HEATKILLER GPU Backplate
> Memory Blocks: 2x EK-RAM Dominator X4 CSQ - Water Block for Corsair Dominator Ram - Acetal + Nickel
> 
> Reservoir: 2x EK-D5 X-Res TOP 140 CSQ - Acetal
> Pump: 2x Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - With Speed Control
> Pump Acc: 2x Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Mod Kit - Matte Black Finish (OMG SO NICE !)
> Radiator: 2x Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360 Radiator (Love their design with plugs on both ends - EASY DRAINING !)
> Fan Grill : e22 FG01's ! sexy !
> Liquid - Mayhems Pastel Black and Mayhems Pastel Red
> 
> Fittings: Bitspower compression matte black fittings
> Tubing: Duralene and crystal links
> Flow Meter: PrimoChill Vortex Flow Indicators
> 
> Fans: All Corsair SP120's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty red ring accent !
> 
> Case: SILVERSTONE TJ-07 ! (first inspired by Syrillian's Cameleon - fell in love with this case ! reverse ATX ! O_O then all those murdermods omg *drools*) POWDERCOATED BLACK ! maybe red accents
> Sleeving: MDPC !!! (Black sleeving with red accents)
> Accessories: MNPCTech 4 BILLET MACHINED ALUMINUM BLACK CASE FEET
> 
> Monitor - love my dell 24" but if i were to upgrade, probably the Dell UltraSharp U2713H 27-inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor with LED (just for higher resolution 2560 x 1440 !! *drool*)
> 
> if i were able to get this, probably become a build log on OCN for everyone to keep watch... probably add some acyrlic panels for a cleaner sleeker look too.. love those ideas where people put tubing through the divider panel to the rads below ! so cleannnn ... dream dream dream.. as usual. anything this replaces will get passed down the family =3


OH IM SORRY ! i didnt know there was a $2500 limit. i cant see the OP or even the first page =/ oops >< here's a re-edit

EVGA SuperClocked+ 02G-P4-2684-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - $499.99 ea @ Newegg
EK-FC680 GTX+ - Acetal GPU Water Block - $105.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal CSQ (4 Fittings) Motherboard Waterblocks - $117.95 @ PerformancePCs
Performance-PCs Über 655 Fully Modded (D5) 12 VDC Water Pump - Matte Black - $159.95 @ PerformancePCs
2x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 - $439.99 ea @ Newegg
2x EK-RAM Dominator X4 CSQ - Water Block for Corsair Dominator Ram - Acetal - $50.99 @ PerformancePCs
CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Case (Black Matte, R-ATX, Ventilated, 140.3 rad mounts, usb3.0/HD audio, solid cover, hex mesh pci) - $404.95 @ caselabs.net
OR
SilverStone Aluminum Body ATX Full Tower Case TJ07B-W (Black) - $359.99 @ Amazon
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator - $89.95 @ PerformancePCs
20x Bitspower Premium G1/4" Black Matte High Flow 1/2"ID (5/8" OD) Compression Fitting - $179.80 @ PerformancePCs

~ $2495 - $2540 (ill pay for reservoir, and tubing)

Reservoir - EK-D5 X-Res TOP 140 CSQ - Acetal - $68.95 @ PerformancePCs
Tubing - Durelene PVC tubing - $0.59/ft @ Sidewinders

these are the things imo my comp is "missing" to be ultimate/dream/drool-worthy =3

or i know its probably not something that applies to this but imagine below

Synology DS1812+ Diskless System DiskStation - High Performance NAS Server Scales up to 18 Drives for SMB Users - $1039 @ Newegg
6x Western Digital WD3001FAEX 3TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive - $239.99/ea @ Newegg

~ $2480 XD ! beats my "outdated" FreeNas tower build XD


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Here is my dream build.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/korgothofbarbaria/saved/1wSi

The most importaint part of this build is the case.

CaseLabs Merlin SM8 is *THE* case I have been looking for years. Its not flashy or childish, Its classy,has plenty of room for everything and most of all the best build quality.

CPU Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core $539.99
CPU Cooler Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid $110.99
Motherboard Asus P9X79 LE ATX LGA2011 $224.99
Memory Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 $109.99
Storage Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" SSD $114.99
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM $94.99
Video Card Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB $302.99
Video Card Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 3GB $302.99
Power Supply PC Power & Cooling 950W ATX12V / EPS12V $137.98
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) $134.98
*Custom CaseLabs Merlin SM8 With XL window $400.00
*

Total: $2474.88

I could just imagine running a bunch of programs in the background, couple of VM's and playing a game a the same time!


----------



## The Iron Reaper

Guess it wouldn't hurt to try my hand at this lottery.
Comp List
Intel Core i7-3930K - 569.99
ASUS Sabertooth X79 - 304.99
MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC - 469.99
MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC - 469.99
XFX P1-850B-BEFX 850W - 149.99
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 - 145.99
Corsair Neutron Series GTX 120GB - 124.99
NZXT Kraken X40 - 97.99
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue Edition - 159.99
Total: $2,493.91
I kind of cheated because I don't have a storage drive of optical drive chosen; however, I'm getting them from my current rig since it has spars of them. Which, means if I win (which has the same odds as the Army telling me I get to leave Afghanistan now instead of in August) i would give up my current rig to someone on overclock.net. Free shipping too so that is like 50 bucks with how much the damn thing weighs.


----------



## Stickeelion

Update:

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5059008
PCpartpicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TNuf

and congratulations to those who won previously








Love you OCN admin for putting this on


----------



## MadnessEye

My dream build! Good luck to everyone!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TOC5

$2,450.54!


----------



## francisw19

I just wanted to toss a nice Micro-ATX rig into the mix.









Rig Builder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5164283

And since I'm in Canada...15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Compaddict

I need to up my Folding / BOINC power!









Updated rigbuilder specs: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5021923


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Here's my entry. Rigbuilder is a pain to use for components that don't easily match up to the database. So, all of these prices were taken from Amazon Prime or performance pcs for the sake of simplicity. I've been planning a move from my Obsidian 800D up to a Obsidian 900D and have been purchasing upgrades for my system. I've broken them up to items I've purchased and things that I still need to buy.

*Components I have on hand:
*3960X $649
Rampage IV Extrem 428.48
Dominator Platinum 16GB 2133 249.99
EK RE4 Waterblock 128.21
EK Supremacy Full Nickel 95.59
Seasonic Platinum 1000W 199.99
Moddiy Custom Single Sleeved Cables 189.99
Alphacool VPP655 89.99
EK Fittings - Various 300
Primochill LRT 20ft 50
Genlte Typhoon AP-13 x 12 203.88
2 x Alphacool UT60 480 240
Alphacool UT60 240 71.99
*Total Already Spent: $2,897*

*Parts I still need to buy:*
Obsidian 900D 330.93
EVGA GTX Titan Hydro Copper 1169.99
EVGA GTX Titan Hydro Copper 1169.99
D5 - Alphacool VPP655 89.99
EK Dual Pump Top 89.99
EK D5 Dual X-Res Link Adapter - Acetal 22.99
Samsung 840 Pro 512 484.22
Additioanl Bitspower Fittings 150
Alphacool ST30 240 42.99
*Total Left to Go: $3551.09*

In all honesty, there's a good chance I might just go for two GTX 780 Hydro Coppers in SLI once they come out. I expect them to be around 700 each so that's probably $1400 dollars rather than the $2400 for the titans.


----------



## eXotix

This is a great thread!

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 OC Formula
RAM: 16 Gb DDR3-1600
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB
SSD: Samsung 830 Series 256GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
PSU: SeaSonic X Series 760W 80 PLUS Gold Certified

~ $2050

$450 for EK full loop.


----------



## Mbalmer

I would like to get in on this. Here is mine from pc partpicker.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Mbalmer/saved/1x4J

Good luck eveyone!


----------



## danilon62

Here´s my rig dream rig : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5165041

Hope to win as I can´t even buy something over a GTX650


----------



## akaNaga

*CASE*
Corsair vengeance C70 Black

*COOLING*
Corsair Hydro H100i

*MOBO*
MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming

*GRAPHICS*
MSI 7970 Twin Frozr OC *x2*

*RAM*
Corsair vengeance 16gb (RED) (4x4GB)

*CPU*
Intel i7-3770k Ivy Bridge

*SSD*
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 128GB

*PSU*
Corsair AX1200i

I NEED IT NAO!!


----------



## goodtobeking

Heres mine!!!!

If I win I will put it to good use!!!!


----------



## Vowels

Here's my RigBuilder setup @ $2497
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5165636

*Case*
Bitfenix Prodigy
*CPU*
Intel Core i7 3770k
*Motherboard*
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
*GPU*
EVGA Geforce GTX Titan SuperClocked
*RAM*
16GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte
*SSD*
256GB Samsung 840 Pro
*HDD*
3TB Seagate Barracuda
*PSU*
Seasonic Platinum 660W
*CPU Cooling*
Swiftech H220
*Fans*
Silverstone Air Penetrator AP181
Silverstone Air Penetrator AP121

Skill testing question: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155

You'll notice it's just a more expensive version of my current sig rig








Can't help it because I love the Prodigy but it means I'm limited to a single GPU which automatically means a Titan!


----------



## xinpig

Rigbuilder - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5165786
Did my best to match up rig builder and the build, the official build is the newegg version

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571
GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127723 x2
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011
HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148834
SSD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193 x2
HEATSINK: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018
CASE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163180
FANS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103052

Price 2,499.89 before shipping, and rebates
50 dollars in rebates

The plan is to have a great high end gaming/benchmarking pc. Dual 840 pros in Raid 0 backing up to the 2tb nightly for high speed loading and playing of games. 3770k overclocked to 4.6ghz with 2133mhz ram will provide a fast cpu for gaming/benchmarking and streaming games to twitch. Dual 680gtxs will make any game easy to run on any resolution or number of monitors. Put all that in a cool looking case with a window to show off the high end parts and cool looks.


----------



## Lovidore

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5100171

Here's my entry. I'm not one who's on best terms with lady luck but I'll give it a shot.

$2,445.76 including tax with free super saver shipping.

Just an mITX build that you would expect from a 2500$ budget.

Thanks Admin and OCN for the great giveaway and good luck to all!


----------



## Oscuro

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5166107

Just need something solid, reliable, and packable.


----------



## AverageNinja

Just updated mine:
Intel Core i7 3770k
ASUS Maximus V Gene
ASUS GTX 670 DCU2 x2
Corsair Obsidian 350d Windowed
Corsair AX860
Corsair H100i
Corsair Dominator-GT 2x4Gb 1866MHz
Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
Dell Ultrasharp u2312Hm
Various Peripherals
All around €2500. (= $3269.30 USD)

Would be such an upgrade over my current "Antique Rig"


----------



## The Wizard

Updated Ultimate Rig

CPU: i7 3770k
WC: Corsair H100i
Case:Corsair 350D
PSU: Corsair AX760
GPU: Sapphire HD7970
MOBO: Asus Maximus V Gene
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16Gb 1866Mhz

Total: 2500$ (at least for me in South Africa)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5134790


----------



## Thynsiia

Time to upgrade my core duo laptop^^

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5166387


----------



## Fallacy

here's my updated build!
I decided on mATX for a small form factor beast of a computer that would be better for a college environment

-case: corsair 350D $100
-cpu: i7-3770k $330
-motherboard: asus maximus v gene $200
-gpu: evga gtx 680 ftw+ 4gb SLI $1080
-ram: gskill ripjaws z 32gb (4x8gb) 1866 $240
-monitor: asus VG248QE 144hz 1ms 24inch $270
-psu: corsair professional series HX850 $170
-cooling: corsair H100i $106

Total: $2,496 (taken from newegg)

-miscellaneous: red led fans, red led strips, red cable sleeves


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well I tried to find my old proposed rig, and its seems it got deleted so here goes again.

Proposed dream rig (Yup its a AMD one too







)

Link to rig builder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5167458

Would be so awesome to win. Thanks for opportunity admin.


----------



## caraboose

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5167749 Updated

Let me know if anything isn't matching properly


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I updated mine, and its now [email protected]@55; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## encore018

Ideal Rig would have to be:

Core i7 3770k
Asus Maximus V Gene MATX
2x Sapphire HD7950
8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM (Red color)
Corsair 350D Case
256GB Samsung 840 SSD
3TB Seagate HDD
Corsair AX850W PSU
Corsair H100i with several AF120 fans
Razer Blackwidow Ultimate keyboard
Razer Deathadder mouse
Corsair MM200 mousepad
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5167830

Under 2500 according to rigbuilder!!


----------



## Blue Dragon

Rigbuilder- http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5167938

My gaming rig if I could afford it.


----------



## bigyam

My rig for this contest! Also my rig if I could buy it now









Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5168169


----------



## AOSx182

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5168217


----------



## ZytheEKS

Motherboard: RoG Crosshair V Formula Z/Thunderbolt
http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Motherboard-CROSSHAIR-FORMULA-THUNDERBOLT/dp/B005HBEYUY

CPU: FX-8350 Black Edition
http://www.amazon.com/AMD-FX-8320-Eight-Core-Processor-FD8320FRHKBOX/dp/B009O7YU56/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1367395105&sr=1-2&keywords=FX-8350

RAM: G.SKill Trident 32GB (4 x 8GB) 2400MHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231590

Graphics Card: Radeon 7990
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131479

Hard Drive: 128GB SSD OCZ Vector Series
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227915


----------



## Captain Lolburger

I would use the cash to buy some newer components and then pilfer some from my current rig to build a beast. I've made a new rig, named Swirlin' Merlin, http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5168280.

To that, I would add the Intel 3770K CPU, Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD, Razer Mamba Mouse and EK water cooling parts from my current rig to build a green and orange colored PC with a Master Chief theme. By the way, I know I'd have to also pony up about $500 to get the parts.


----------



## ChaosAD

Thats my opinion on the ultimate rig for both gaming/folding purpose







I ll add full wc setup ofc!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5168322


----------



## KenLautner

It's $2348








Mentioned it wrong earlier on page #388 :/

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TA7Z



It is 1st May here already


----------



## haazenpfeffer

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/haazenpfeffer/saved/1xvg

Wow, 2500$ can buy so much good stuff!


----------



## Grim01

Most certainly in ! Awesome OP
Quote:


> Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler
> In stock $145.00 $145.00
> Intel Core i5 3570K
> In stock $236.00 $236.00
> Western Digital WD Black 1TB WD1002FAEX
> In stock $99.00 $99.00
> Intel 520 Series 120GB SSD
> In stock $149.00 $149.00
> Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1600C10 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
> In stock $129.00 $129.00
> Corsair HX-750 V2 80 PLUS Gold Power Supply
> In stock $199.00 $199.00
> MSI Z77 MPOWER Motherboard
> In stock $199.00 $199.00
> Corsair Obsidian 650D Case
> In stock $195.00 $195.00
> EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB
> In stock $1159.00 $1159.00
> 
> Sub Total : $2510.00 Australian Dollars


Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/UfJm
That should do it!


----------



## Ao2 3lit3 snip3r

Here is my dream build http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5169007


----------



## ryan55000

CPU
i7 3770k

Graphics
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 w/ Backplate 4GB (two)

Hard Drive
I have 2 intel 520 250 GB

Power
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7

RAM
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB 2133

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X

This would be awesome, I am WAAAAAAY overdue for a new cmputer







.
Total: $2490


----------



## accskyman

I'd love to have a new build, would probably give something nice away if I happen to win this...

$2200 ~ +300 left for a custom loop / options for the case.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5169241

Decided to go for an ITX (would be really nice with the case ..


----------



## xtreemeNoob

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5169238

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Uh2Q


----------



## WaXmAn

i7 3960X

EVGA X79 FTW Motherboard

EVGA Titan SLi

2 x SAMSUNG 830 256gb (SSD) Raid 0

Corsair h100i

Corsair 900d

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB x 2

CORSAIR AX1200i PSU


----------



## Oliver1234

Well, My rig is sort of planned to be build in the summer/ early fall, because some of the parts I want aren't out yet. Here it is though:
CPU: Intel 4930K
Motherboard: Asus mATX ROG X99 Board (Don't know it's name yet).
RAM: Preferably some kind of 1866+ DDR4 RAM from Corsair.
GPU: Raedon's highest 8000 series GPU
Power Supply: Corsair AX850 / 1200 (depending on power requirements of new parts)
Case: Corsair 350D
SSD: Corsair Force GT 240 Gb
Backup HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD
Other:
Stargate 5.25" to 3.5" Adapter (For Hard Drive)
Lamptron FC8 Fan Controller

GPU, CPU, and the motherboard will be watercooled using appr. these parts:
All Bitspower Silver Shining fittings
Bitspower 150Ml Resivoir
Swiftech MCP655 Pump
Bitspower Pump top to attach pump directly to resivoir
Black Ice Stealth 280mm Radiator
Black Ice GT Xtreme 280mm Radiator
Crystal link tubing for majority of it
Long stretches will be made by tygon 1/2" X 3/4" tubing
All the waterblocks I hope to be EK plexiglass
Mayhems Pastel Ice White Coolant

A FULL LIST OF PARTS USING THE APPROXIMATE EQUIVILANT OF PARTS IN TODAYS MARKETS:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930k 3.2GHz Six-Core Processor ($538.73 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($269.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($178.98 @ Amazon)
Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.98 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.98 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Amazon)
Other: CPU Block ($76.99)
Other: Pump ($119.95)
Other: Pump Mod ($49.95)
Other: Crystal Link Tubing ($10.98)
Other: Crystal Link Tubing ($11.00)
Other: 4X Snake Fittings ($59.96)
Other: 2X 30 mm Extension ($14.98)
Other: 2X 15 mm Extension ($10.98)
Other: T - Adapter ($13.99)
Other: 5X Multilink 10 mm ($49.95)
Other: 5X Multilink 11 mm ($42.50)
Other: Drain Valve ($18.99)
Other: 10X Compression Fittings ($79.90)
Other: Corsair 350D ($110.00)
Other: Fan Controller ($69.95)
Other: GPU Block ($118.99)
Other: Frond Radiator ($118.95)
Other: Coolant ($21.95)
Other: Resivoir ($49.99)
Other: Pump Top ($49.99)
Other: Roof Radiator ($60.95)
Total: $2617.65
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)

and links to the watercooling parts can be found here: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Oliver/saved/1tQO

Well, all I can do for now is hope...


----------



## kaidome

Ehh, I don't know if I can now post for the May drawings, but

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5166197
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/UnG1

*CPU* = AMD FX-8320

*Mobo* = ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z

*GPU* = Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz OC 3GB 2x

*RAM* = G.Skill F3-14900CL9Q-16GBXL

*Hard Drive* = Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB
Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001

*Optical Drive* = ASUS BW-12B1ST

*Cooling* = Corsair H100

*OS* = Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

*Monitor* = ASUS VX238H

*Power* = XFX ProSeries 1050W

*Case* = Corsair C70

I suggest you look it at PCPartPicker.


----------



## robbiq

my dream rig for a work station
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5169868

and 14 cents to spare.


----------



## Obakemono

Case: Coolermaster HAF X Blue (210.00)
Optical drives: Lite on DVD burner (18.00), LG Blue Ray burner (60.00)
SSD: ADATA S510 120gb (115.00)
HHD: WD black 1tb, 2 ea (190.00)
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-990FXA UD5 (170.00)
Vid cards: Gigabyte GTX 660TI 2gb, 3ea (900.00)
PSU: Seasonic X1250 (255.00)
Mem: G.SKILL Ripjaws 16gb kit (140.00)
CPU: AMD FX8350 (200.00)
OS: Windows 8 64bit (100.00)
CPU cooler: CM RR-T812 (67.00)
Total: 2457.27 with shipping.

All air cooled (the way I like it)


----------



## dbrisc

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5140335

I'm in. Don't quite have the post count since I'm new. Hopefully soon though. This is an AMAZING contest BTW.


----------



## ikem

here is what i would do if i was able to do an upgrade. I would upgrade ARK with these


----------



## decimator

Here's my rig entry







. Thanks for doing this, Admin! You're the best!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171338


----------



## Lonestar

Thank you Overclock.net for the amazing contest! Count me in!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171629


----------



## dr.evil

luck to anyone i only need some part to complete my dream machine







well almost everything, hope i done this rigth

15 x 10 + 5 = 155

CPU
AMD FX-8350 8-Core Processor 4.0GHz Socket AM3+ FD8350FRHKBOX

Motherboard
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard

Graphics
MSI Radeon HD 7950 R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC Video Card

RAM
CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory

Hard Drive
Western Digital 2 TB Caviar Green SATA II Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Desktop Hard Drive - WD20EARS

Optical Drive
ASUS Blu-ray Drive SATA Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS

Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

OS
windows7
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

Power
SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W Power Supply

Case
Rosewill Thor V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower

Mouse
Logitech G500 Programmable Gaming Mouse

Good luck








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## mechati

In for may and the rest of year to compete.
Good luck to all. Cheers!

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K

RAM
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX

Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Keyboard
QUMAX XARMOR-U9BL Black 104 Normal Keys USB Wired Standard Keyboard

Mouse
Logitech G9x Black Two modes scroll USB Wired Laser 5700 dpi Gaming Mouse

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus V FORMULA/THUNDERFX LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional

Power
CORSAIR AX860i 860W Digital ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Mouse Pad
SteelPad 5L 20030 Mouse Pad

Graphics
EVGA 06G-P4-2791-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP, SLI Ready Video Card

Optical Drive
LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA BDXL Blu-ray Burner, Bare Drive, 3D Play Back (WH14NS40) - OEM

Monitor
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM Black & Silver 27" 8ms (GTG) IPS-Panel HDMI Widescreen LED Monitor 350 cd/m2 DCR 2,000,000:1 (1000:1)

Case
LIAN LI PC-7B plus II Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Total cost of this rig: $3,915.88 (USD)


----------



## CTRLurself

I need to amend my previous entry as I bought most of the parts myself already.

I'd upgrade my new setup (haven't even sigged it yet) with a
GTX Titan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724
Three IPS displays: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005240
and a RAID0 of 2x: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226254
total: $2219.94


----------



## JadedPrimate

Thank you for the opportunity Overclock.net, and good luck everyone.

15 x 10 + 5 = 155

My dreammachine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5180392


----------



## baalbelphegor

Welp here it is: my rigbuilder rig.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171731

total cost = $2473
I have all the other components but I've never been able to build anything with sli so this would be exciting for me, plus I would hook this bad boy up to my 50in tv.


----------



## ilovepcgaming

RigBuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5087319

3930k ($539.99)
Rampage IV formula 2011 ($369.99)
2x XFX 7970 Ghz ($859.98)
2x 4GB G Skil Trident ($82.99)
2x Intel 330 60GB SSD ($159.98)
Kracken X60 ($120)
Lian Li t60B ($89.99)

Total: $2222.93 + S&H

This would be great to bench on!!!


----------



## newone757

Just give me 2 gtx titans, an i7-3770k, saber tooth z77 board, and whatever ssd I can get with left over money. I'll supply the rest muhahahahaaaa


----------



## waslakhani

EDIT:

BRAND NEW COMPUTER.

CPU Intel 4670k $219
CPU Cooler H100i $100
MOBO Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 $200
RAM Corsair Dominator Platinum 4 x 4 GB kit $200
SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
Video Card ASUS 2X 770 $400/each
Case Corsair 350D Window $80
PSU Corsair AX760i $142
OS Window 7 Ultimate $185
Keyboard Ducky Shine 2 Red Switch $140
Mouse Steelseries Sensei Raw
Fans- Noctua: NF - F12 x 4 $25 each
NF - A14 $23
NF - S12A x 2 $20 each
Rig Builder

Total Price- ~$2482


----------



## cptnighthawk666

this computer would ruin my life but i would love every minute of it.:thumb:CPU: Core i7 3960X @ 4700Mhz + EK-Supreme HF MB: Asus Rampage IV Rormula X79 Ram: G.Skill RipjawsZ 4x4096MB DDR3 2133 9-11-10-28 VGA: Gainward GTX 680 Phantom Audio: Asus Xonar ESSENCE STX + Magnat Quantum 557 5.1/Onkyo TX-SR608/Sennheiser PC 360 HDD: SSD CRUCIAL M4 256 GB PSU 1000w corsair


----------



## Zillerella

I would like to try too... Just bhought my 600t SE so lets hope I can get rdy for









Motherboard: Asus z77 sabertooh
CPU: Intel core I5 3570k
GPU: Evga gtx 670 ftw sig 2 + backplate
RAM: Corsair dominator platinum 2*4 GB 1866 Mhz
Cooling: Corsair H100i
2 Corsair SP120 high perfomance fans
1 Corsair AF120 queit Edition Fan
1 Cooler master 200mm megaflow blue led
Fan controller: NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Control 5,25" Bay
PSU: Corsair HX850W power supply gold+
SSD: OCZ vertex 4 128Gb
HHD: Seagate barracuda 1GB 7200rpm
Monitor: Benq 24" LED 2450HM
Modding: NZXT Sleeved LED Kit Cable 1M Blue

I know it's not over 2500$ that's all








Now I just wish


----------



## SCHNITZ3L

25th post! Yay!

Here she be:

I7-3930K
Asus P9X79 Pro
32GB G.Skill DDR3 2400
GTX 680
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
EKWB 360 rad and Clear supremacy block
4TB Seagate HSS


----------



## Threefeet

Wow, how haven't I heard of this giveaway already?!

Added a $2.5k rig (probably more, tbh) here (I hope the link actually works!).


----------



## JonathanNgo

We can just post what we need, not necessarily everything, right? I just sold most of my stuffs for college tuition









Here is *mine*









All the price already included tax.


----------



## robbiq

This would be just parts for an upgrade. Using a mid-end to high-end (more or less I think) gaming pc for work kinda sucks. The hardware isn't meant for what I'm using it for. Not complaining though, I'm lucky enough to be able to have what I have but I really need a proper workstation. Anyways here's the link :

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5174052

Good luck to everybody, thanx to the Admin and hope everything is ok with him.


----------



## lynnperformance

Hmm, might not be a bad time to enter with some new parts coming out.

Here is my Ultimate AMD Rig! Its red!

PC Part Picker Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/lynnperformance/saved/1ybE
Overclock.Net Rig Builder Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5174046

Good luck all!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Supermicro X9DAi or Asus Z9PE WS, Titan + K4000 in "Maximus" and a dual EPS12v capable PSU.


----------



## lob3s

Here's my ultimate (well, not ultimate, but suitable for my needs) rig! I just took a screenshot of my wishlist.

http://i.imgur.com/W5P8uDH.png

15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## cptnighthawk666

ASUS Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 DDR3 3PCI-E16 2PCI-E SATA3 USB3.0 SLI CrossFireX Audio Motherboard (Sabertooth X79),$339.99

Intel Core i7 3820 Quad Core 10MB 3.6GHZ Hyperthreading LGA2011 Processor $336.85

Corsair Dominator GT CMT16GX3M4X2133C9 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL9-11-10-27 Quad Channel Memory Kit $275.23

ASUS GeForce GTX Titan 837MHZ 6GB GDDR5 2xDVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E DirectX 11 Video Card $1,099.99

XFX 1000W PRO1000W Ltd Black Edition Single Rail 12V 83A 24PIN ATX Full Modular 80PLUS Platinum PSU $249.99

Corsair Obsidian 900D ATX Super Tower Case W/ Window 4X5.25 9X3.5INT USB3.0 $349.99

Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 LGA2011 Heatpipe Cooler w/ NF-P14 140mm & NF-P12 120mm PWM Fans $89.99

Kingston HyperX 240GB 2.5in SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Drive With Mounting Kit $425.98

my girlfreind would leave me if i won this ...........cool


----------



## alchmyest

Parts update


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU
i7 3970

GPU
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7990 x2

HDD
WD Velociraptor 1TB (x2 in raid 0)

PSU
already have

Mobo
asus rampage 4 extreme

RAM
G.Skill TridentX 2400MHz (64gb)

Case
Corsair 900D

Cooling
Liquid cooling-
pump - Swiftech MCP35X (x2) and acrylic pump top
CPU Block - XSPC RAYSTORM
Gpu block - EK 7990
Motherboard block - EK Rampage IV Extreme Full Board Kit - Nickel CSQ
Ram block - XSPC Memory Water Block
Radiators - XSPC EX240 MULTIPORT (x2)
XSPC EX480 (x2)
Reservoir - Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 (x2)
Fittings - as many as required from bitspower


----------



## Dgeorge1617

My Dream Rig would consist of these components and more!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941

*Cpu*=I7-3770k http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
*MOBO*= Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 (love the Gigabyte boards!!) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128569
*PSU*= Corsair AX1200 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014
*GPU*= 2x EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked in SLI http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130769
*SSD*= Samsung 840 pro 256 GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193
*HDD*= WD Velociraptor 1TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243
*CASE*= Corsair Obsidian 900D http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139019
*MEMORY*= Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233287
*Total= ~$2853*

*COOLING*= Alphacool Nexxos XT45 480 Radiator + 2x Alphacool nexxos XT45 360 radaitors http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32766
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32765

*FITTINGS*= EK compression fittings http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346_365

*EK CPU water block* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_498_490&products_id=34419

*PUMP*= SWIFTECH mcp655 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909

*RESERVOIR*= EK Res X3 400 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_659&products_id=36032

*2x Ek GPU water blocks*. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=35691

*Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing Onyx Black* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_413_292_1153
Total=~$900

Thank You OCN and the community for making this site the best in my opinion!!!!


----------



## tlxxxsracer

mobo: ASRock X79 extreme6: $220
cpu: Intel i7-3820 $300GPU
gpu: Gigabyte 7970 R797OC-3GD: $400
psu: Seasonic X-1050: $205
case: Thermaltake Level 10 Snow edition: $289
ram: G.Skill sniper 16gb quad channel F3-17000CL9Q-16GBSR: $159
HHD: STBD3000100 x 2: $288
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 256GB x 2: $400
Monitor: LG IPS231B-BN 23": $179
LG blueray drive: $50

TOTAL= 2490

Edit: Mobo changed


----------



## Friction

I've updated my entry: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3600_20#post_19757260


----------



## Nitrogannex

Updated Mine, I still have faith that the 3980X (8 core) will be released soon

*CPU*: I7 3980X ~ $1000

*Motherboard*: Gigabyte G1 Assassin2 ~ 350

*Monitor*: XStar 27" Glossy PLS ~ 350

*GPU*: His 7950 ICEQ ~ 300

*Case*: Custom Painted Bitfenix Shinobi XL Window ~ 400


----------



## baalbelphegor

[/quote]
That mobo and cpu are not compatible. You either need a z77 mobo or an lga 2011 cpu like a 3930k[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up, I originally changed the motherboard because I was slightly over in price. Here is an updated rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171731

And a whopping 30 dollars cheaper!!

Total: $2443


----------



## slyrunner

SilverStone Fortress Series Case
$259.99

Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM
$159.99

ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB 384-bit GDDR5
$999.99

NVIDIA Coupon Metro: Last Light

Antec High Current Gamer Series HCG-900 900W
$129.99

G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB)
$309.99

ASUS Maximus V Formula/Assassins C3 LGA 1155 Intel Z77
$289.99

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo)

Total: 2479.93


----------



## LGxStarburst

Complete air cooled Gaming system. all priced via newegg and posted HERE on Rigbuilder

just thought it would be a cool build
















CPU
Intel Core i7-3820 $299.99
HEATSINK
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK $79.99
RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) $289.99
Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme $429.99

Graphics
2x ASUS GTX650TIB-DC2OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST 2GB in SLI $349.98 $174.99ea

Power
CORSAIR AX1200i 1200W $339.99

Hard Drive
Corsair Force Series 128gb ssd $129.99
Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB $139.99

ASUS DVD Burner 24X DVD+R $27.99

Case
Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA $189.99

Subtotal: $2,277.89


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Drives me insane seeing all this small talk in a competition thread


THIS.

Please.

This is not the thread to discuss things like dust removal ...

The thread has been cleaned, and moving forward, please take these conversations elsewhere.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

May entry!
No updates to my dream machine
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104621


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

I guess I should just finish out my Caselabs S3 with this:

x5 Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM
-$89.75

HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 690 "Hole Edition" Reference Design Full Coverage Water Block - Nickel / Black
-$189.99

HEATKILLER® Geforce GTX 690 Reference Design GPU Backplate
-$34.99

PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 1/2"ID x 3/4" OD - 10ft Retail Pack - Clear
-$25.99

Heatkiller Rev 3.0 1155/1156 CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel / Black
-$89.95

x4 Bitspower G1/4 Thread 90-Degree Rotary 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Compression Fitting
-$92.45

x4 Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Rotary Compression Fitting
-$47.96

x4 Bitspower G1/4" Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting CC5 For ID 1/2" OD 3/4" Tube
-$59.80

x2 Aquacomputer Airplex Modularity System 240 Radiator - Aluminum Fins - Single Circuit -
-$309.98

Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 80 Inline Reservoir - Clear
-$39.99

Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Pump Mod Kit + Mod Top V2 w/ Swiftech PWM Pump Installed
Pump Top Style: Pump Mod Top V2(G1/4) - Acrylic
Mod Kit Style: Pump Mod Kit - Chrome
Pump Type: Swiftech MCP655 PWM ($20.00)
-$219.99

Bitspower Adjustable Aqua Link Pipe I (22-31mm) - Silver
-$8.99

Water cooling total: $1,209.83

And this!
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/V8GZ
Total: $3109.79


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I upgraded my build. Is there anything wrong with it?; CPU
Intel Core I7 3770
corespeed: 3.4 GHz
manufacturer: intel

Graphics
MSI GeForce GTX 670

Hard Drive
Crucial V4 CT128V4SSD2BAA
count: 1
capacity: 128 GBytes

OS
Microsoft GFC-02050

Case
NZXT Gamma Classic (Black)

Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3

RAM
Corsair Vengence 8GB

Optical Drive
Lite-On iHAS124-04

Monitor
AOC E2243FWK

Other
Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2013 Security Software

Graphics
MSI GeForce GTX 670

Hard Drive
Seagate ST2000DM001

Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro series H55

Power
Corsair TX750
Cost; 1,882,82 USD


----------



## MFLucky

Just updated mine. Link


----------



## unfkwithable

I am in with the Dream Rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5179806


----------



## ssgtnubb

Updated my rig from January Here


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to PedroC1999, our April winner!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2040_20#post_19393133


----------



## Lovidore

Ohhh snap Pedro! Congrats!


----------



## lordhinton

now that is luck..! xD congrats!


----------



## twerk

Who said post count doesn't matter?! XD
There's gonna be an outrage!
Congrats man


----------



## dman811

Pedro


----------



## waslakhani

Congrats Pedro !!!!!!!


----------



## Passion

Congratulations Pedro!


----------



## JadedPrimate

Congratulations!


----------



## Fulvin

Wow. Congratz Pedro!


----------



## subyman

Congrats Pedro. That's going to be a sweet Titan build. I'd have a hard time laying down 1K when the 780 may be right around the corner


----------



## kinubic

in for ultimate rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5180161

and congrats pedro


----------



## R3apR369

Congratulationss Pedro!







I guess it's back to saving money for me, haha.


----------



## General123

Congrats Pedro. I like how you joined this year and have more posts then me


----------



## rpgman1

Congrats Pedro. It is possible to win here at OCN like I did for an Intel 520 SSD. Definitely need to revise my contest rig though since Haswell is coming out next month (supposedly).


----------



## OzMan84

Congrats Pedro! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## navynuke499

pedro announced 20 minutes ago and still no comment? must be sleeping.


----------



## GuilT1

The one time Pedro isn't here......


----------



## lordhinton

uk time its half 10, and hees a year 8 student, my guess is hees gone bed early for school







, nice shock for him in the morning


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well im in for may:
msi z77-gd65 (new gaming series)
i7 3770k
16gb vengance 2133
2 * msi gtx780 lightningss (of course when released if ever)
phanteks ph-tc14-pe black/ 2* ty143 fans
corsair ax1200
nzxt phantom black (modded with a custom dragon theme to match the mobo)
the rest i have already.
i dont know if i may post a new rig.but
hey its all good fun.

congrats pedro.post pics once that beauty is up and running


----------



## Paradigm84

Hmm, Wales isn't too far from me...









Maybe now there will be fewer posts in this thread from him?









Congrats.


----------



## Jianni123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> uk time its half 10, and hees a year 8 student, my guess is hees gone bed early for school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nice shock for him in the morning


Are you serious.. A year 8 student. NO FRIGGIN FAIR.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to PedroC1999, our April winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2040_20#post_19393133


Oh My God! I was about to go watch Fast Five, I was checking OCN one last time... And saw in my thread list "Congrats Pedro!" then I knew. Im going to finish watching the film, see if I can calm myself down a notch


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't know, I think PedroC1999's rep and post count say they he has become a productive community member in very short time. Congrats PedroC1999, enjoy dude!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No it isn't the post count, kid just got lucky. On another note, I won an auction on a Z9 motherboard so I'll revise my rig in a bit.

Also, 1999 would imply that he's 13-14 yo. Not 8, which doesn't really matter as he's a community member


----------



## nova4005

Congrats pedro!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Congrats Pedro!


----------



## lordhinton

pedro won and had lots of posts that doesnt mean everyone
should make lots of posts here in the future to win
it wont work


----------



## markallen1988

Grats Pedro! You lucky devil, you... I will admit that yesterday as I was lurking the thread, I was like "how funny would it be if Pedro's name was drawn after all the OT banter?" Good luck next month, everyone!


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Congrats Pedro. I look forward to subbing to your build log and seeing everything built.


----------



## iandroo888

dang lucky. congrats







spoiled brat.... XD jk build log go !


----------



## mikeyzelda

Congrats Pedro, we need that build log asap plz







.


----------



## Atomfix

Where's parental controls these days?

On the other hand, congratz.......


----------



## korruptedkaos

CONGRATS TO PEDRO!

I THINK HE DESERVED IT TBH.

HE SEEMED TO BE REALLY HOPING TO WIN ASWELL & HE IS A KID?

SO I DOUBT HE HAS THE FUNDS TO GET A BUILD LIKE THIS? LOOK @ HIS SIG RIGS PEOPLE?

HE IS ALSO A VERY ACTIVE MEMBER ON HERE!

IM SAVING FOR MY NEXT BUILD AROUND CHRISTMAS TIME & HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE ENOUGH TO GET WHAT I WANT?

IT WOULD BE NICE TO GET A HELPING HAND THOUGH LOL.!

IF I ONLY I DIDNT HAVE TO PAY RENT, BILLS & FOR FOOD ETC.


----------



## Danker16

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Amazon Canada)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Cooling MX4 4g Thermal Paste ($10.49 @ Newegg Canada)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($385.00 @ Canada Computers)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($64.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($149.99 @ NCIX)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($457.00 @ Vuugo)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.88 @ Canada Computers)
*Monitor:* Asus VK246H 24.0" Monitor ($387.47 @ Amazon Canada)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K90 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($109.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Mouse:* Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse ($69.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Total:* $2324.78
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-05 18:38 EDT-0400)_

My Rig!!!!

answer is 155


----------



## 100cotton

Congratulations! Time for another long month!


----------



## LGxStarburst

so i didnt know about part picker







gives me more options though so here we go .. a new build this time amd versus my intel build.. i feel like less of a nub everyday for the month of MAY
















PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 65g Thermal Paste ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($219.98 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Mushkin Blackline 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($189.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($119.00 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 3.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive ($219.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($223.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($223.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($184.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone Raven RV02B-W-USB3.0 ATX Full Tower Case ($163.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($92.98 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VH238H 23.0" Monitor ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Razer Arctosa Wired Standard Keyboard ($44.54 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Razer Naga Hex Wraith Red Edition Wired Laser Mouse ($74.46 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2297.81
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-05 18:59 EDT-0400)_


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to PedroC1999, our April winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2040_20#post_19393133


No Freakin way! Grats Pedro!! all the jelly


----------



## seraph84

congrats pedro!


----------



## PedroC1999

Ok Guys, some of you were mistaken by the 8350 build, that was one of my initial builds, here is the final one though...

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.54 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£264.50 @ Ebuyer)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£153.81 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£239.00 @ Ebuyer)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case (£149.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£220.56 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £1253.40
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-06 00:25 BST+0100)_

Top it all of with the rest (~350) being spent on watercooling


----------



## Ramsey77

Congratulations Pedro. Have fun with your build. Lucky dog.

And the 3820 oc's just fine thanks.


----------



## Boi 1da

Congrats Pedro...had a feeling you were going to win sooner or later!


----------



## JonathanNgo

Congrats Pedro.

And, geezzz. I bought $5 of Mega Million to test my luck last week, and incredibly, not a number in my ticket matches the result









I guess my luck did say bye bye to me ever since the time I won a case in OCN without noticing me


----------



## ltpenguin

Not exactly sure how to do this but i made the ultimate rig with Rigbuilder. It is called the "_Ultimate Rig >:O"_ Creative i know









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5180464

My answer to the question "What is 15 x 10 + 5?"
155


----------



## MadnessEye

Entry for May:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/UWBN

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## twerk

Mods are here now so hopefully this thread will get cleaned up, I don't think I've ever seen such ridiculousness.

Anyway, on topic.
Here's my updated rig for May









*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) (£841.13 @ Ebuyer)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) (£841.13 @ Ebuyer)
*Total:* £1682.26 ($2500ish)

Simples! Titan powah!


----------



## Jakeey802

My Entry









CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($108.10 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($253.93 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($157.26 @ Amazon)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($189.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($489.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Seasonic Platinum 860W
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 650D ($139.99 @ Newegg)

Stolen someones because it was good







hope u dont mind


----------



## kt6999

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Vjgd
I cant find my other post


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kt6999*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Vjgd
> I cant find my other post


Here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/300_100#post_19005343


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kt6999*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Vjgd
> I cant find my other post


You press search thread>Advanced search options and type in your name..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/340#post_19005343


----------



## Worldshaker

Congratz Pedro! I swear when I posted my guess for who would win for April it was between u and StormX2...so close.


----------



## ayaname

*Part Picker link*
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VjTG
Total: $1925
*
RigBuilder Link*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4972372
*
Water Cooling Loop (Frozen CPU)*
EK ZMT Tubing (16/10mm) 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - Matte Black (EK-Tube ZMT Matte Black - 16/10mm) - $2.75

EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel (EK-Supremacy - Nickel) - $76.99

EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1L - UV Blue - $14.99

Bitspower G1/4" Silver Shining Rotary 45 Degree G1/4" Adapter (BP-45R) - $20.98

Bitspower G1/4" Thread 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fitting - 1/4" Walled Tubing (BP-CPF-CC3) - $71.92

Bitspower G 1/4" Thread 90 Degree Rotary Fitting Adapter (BP-90R2) - $29.98

Swiftech MCP655-B 12v Water Pump w/ G1/4 Thread Ports (Perfectly Tapped) - $104.95

Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Extreme Pump Mod Top V2 - Acetal (BP-D5TOPP2EX-BK) - $59.95

Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 Inline Reservoir - Ice Blue (BP-WTZM150P-IBLBK) - $49.95

Black Ice GTX Xtreme 240 Radiator - Black - $95.95

Bitspower D5 / MCP655 Pump Mod Kit - Black Sparkle (BP-D5MA-BK) - $49.95

*Total:* $578


----------



## Ramzinho

Congrats Pedro. .. So glad for you buddy

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chipp

Hi guys,

To clarify - yes, only one rig entry in this thread counts. You can post / revise as much as you like (and many of you have), but this does not influence your chances of winning.

I take all users who have posted in the thread and put them into one column of an excel spreadsheet, sorted alphabetically for no reason in particular. I then grab a random number from Random.org in the range of 1 to however many usernames there are at the time, and check rig submissions for the user who corresponds to that number in my list. If that user is not eligible or has not submitted a rig (some people have posted in this thread without actually making the rig required to enter at some point), I redraw a new random number and repeat the process.

There is really nothing for me to gain by fixing a drawing to buy computer parts for people I don't know who frequent a discussion board I work with. I understand there is a large prize at stake here which might get tempers flaring a bit, but please, be reasonable.

Lets all have fun and see some dream rigs get realized together. You might even be next.


----------



## thestache

Building my new PC at the moment.

Signature Rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5111947

Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390841/build-log-dimastech-easy-v3-bench-gtx-titan-watercooled-and-portrait-surround#post_19957622

No more watercooled army green Corsair C70. Wanted more radiators for watercooling (two 360mm monstas), quieter case that requires less fans but maximum cooling for benchmarking and surround gaming, something I can easily take apart and add components to without having to dissassemble to enitire loop and wanted a case that could support all that but also could showcase the components so I'm going to try an open test bench build.



_Dimastech Easy V3 Bench Matt Black

i7 3930k overclocked to 5000mhz with EK clean acetal copper block
Gigabyte X79 UD7 with EK acetal copper mosfet block and chipset heatsink
Corsair Vengeance 2133mhz 32GB RAM with EK acetal copper blocks (or Samsung Green if I can find it)
GTX Titan SLI overclocked to 1189mhz core and 3450mhz memory with EK clean acetal copper block and backplate (maybe 3-Way SLI if I can find 120hz screens I like)
Samsung 840 Pro 240GB SSDs in RAID0
WD VelociRaptor HDD 320GB removed from heatsink
Corsair AX1200i PSU with Corsair black sleeved cables

Alphacool Monsta 360mm Radiators x2
Monsoon Compression Fittings matt black
Koolance 90deg Elbows
EK 90deg Elbows
Koolance G1/4 threaded QD3 Quick disconnects on all radiators
EK X3 Reservoir 150
Koolance 450S Pump at 18V
Koolance CTR-SPD1224 24V Pump Controller
XSPC D5 Acetal Pump Top
Mayhems Oil Black coolant
Clear 1/2ID 3/4OD PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT tubing
Cougar HDB PWM 120mm Fans black
Cougar HDB 140mm Fan
Silverstone Sleeved SATA Cables black

Dell U2412M Portrait Surround_

Need:

EVGA GTX Titan $1009
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18730/ex-vga-23/EVGA_GeForce_GTX_TITAN_VGA_Card_06G-P4-2790-KR.html
Alphacool Monsta 360mm x2 $240
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16238/ex-rad-411/Alphacool_NexXxoS_Monsta_Triple_120mm_Radiator_-_80mm_Thick.html?tl=g30c95s161
EK GTX Titan Acetal Copper FC Block $107
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18732/ex-blc-1415/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_EK-FC_Titan_-_Acetal.html?tl=c613s1928b133
Koolance QD3 Black threaded G14 Female x7 $98
http://koolance.com/qd3-fg4-bk-quick-disconnect-no-spill-coupling-female-threaded-g-1-4-black
Koolance QD3 Black 1/2ID 3/4OD Male x7 $95
http://koolance.com/qd3-m13x19-bk-quick-disconnect-no-spill-coupling-male-for-13mm-x-19mm-1-2in-x-3-4in-black
Koolance 24v SPD1224 Pump controller $50
http://koolance.com/ctr-spd1224-pump-or-fan-speed-controller
EK GTX Titan Backplate $31
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18879/ex-blc-1419/EK_Geforce_GTX_Titan_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_EK-FC_Titan_Backplate_-_Black.html?tl=c613s1928b133
i7 3930K $499
http://www.microcenter.com/product/376493/Core_i7_3930K_32GHz_LGA_2011_Boxed_Processor
Black Corsair Individually sleeved Modular Cables AX1200i $89+$25
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_1424&products_id=23327
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_1424&products_id=23333
Cougar vortex PWM HDB Fans Black x3 $66
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_1381&products_id=20162&zenid=296e7611c73e35f831bff9c1e12f7e83
Monsoon Compression Fittings 6 Pack Matt Black $40
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14929/ex-tub-1103/Monsoon_Free_Center_Compression_Fitting_-_12ID_x_34OD_-_Modders_6_Pack_Matte_Black_FCC-1234-6P-MB.html?tl=g30c569
EK Monarch DIMM Module Pair $25
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17755/ex-blc-1337/EK_RAM_Monarch_DIMM_Module_-_2_Pack_-_Black_EK-RAM_Monarch_Module_-_Black_2pcs.html
EK Monarch X2 Black acetal copper x2 $66
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16386/ex-blc-1150/EK_Monarch_Series_X2_Ram_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-RAM_Monarch_X2_-_Acetal.html
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Clear 1/2ID 3/4OD 10ft $25
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_853&products_id=21946

Total $2465

Idea for the build is as user friendly as possible with a solid and moddable foundation. Can disconnect the tubing to the components and lift it off the case without disturbing the pump and radiators etc. Nothing worse than draining a whole loop just to add something or change something minor. So will do this in stages to refine it for the future. First basic stage of the build is already done.

Looks it will be all black, black case, black sleeved cables, black coolant with clear tubing, black PCBs, EK clean acetal copper waterblocks and over all just black on black industrial type look to it with some nickle/metal fittings like the quick disconnects. Inspiration for this is kind of stealth matt black on black muscle car type of thing. My sort of style.

Sleeved PSUs look great but having access to them and cable routing/tubing is essential for this to be as user friendly as possible so I want mine at the front between the radiators, the reservoir above it on the top level and have all the HDDs, cables etc all hidden in the middle of the roof of the case. Kind of want it to be appealing from all four angles if possible.











That's what I have so far and is half finished.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> To clarify - yes, only one rig entry in this thread counts. You can post / revise as much as you like (and many of you have), but this does not influence your chances of winning.
> 
> I take all users who have posted in the thread and put them into one column of an excel spreadsheet, sorted alphabetically for no reason in particular. I then grab a random number from Random.org in the range of 1 to however many usernames there are at the time, and check rig submissions for the user who corresponds to that number in my list. If that user is not eligible or has not submitted a rig (some people have posted in this thread without actually making the rig required to enter at some point), I redraw a new random number and repeat the process.
> 
> There is really nothing for me to gain by fixing a drawing to buy computer parts for people I don't know who frequent a discussion board I work with. I understand there is a large prize at stake here which might get tempers flaring a bit, but please, be reasonable.
> 
> Lets all have fun and see some dream rigs get realized together. You might even be next.


Thank you Chipp.

Just read through the past ~15 pages of this thread and I am sad in how some reacted.
Thank you for shedding light on the whole process, and remaining positive!


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

gotta throw my two cents in









my ultimate rig needs:

Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 Silentwings
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=80361&vpn=BK017&manufacture=be%20quiet%21&promoid=1342

Intel Core i7-3930K
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1380574&SRCCODE=LSCAN&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&AffiliateID=mOD7hhi6MCA-J7V5VUfQZRqOy3sBMOQMsA

EVGA2 X79 FTW LGA2011 SandyBridgeE Motherboard
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/896516-REG/EVGA_151_SE_E777_K2_X79_Ftw_Desktop_Motherboard.html

FUNC MS3
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=81076&promoid=1065

Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2400
http://www.hookbag.ca/product/H3C0CMOOT/cmd16gx3m4a2400c9-843591024099-corsair

2x Western Digital Green 2TB
http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=25350DR6011&vpn=WD20EZRX&manufacture=WESTERN%20DIGITAL%20WD

<3 ocn


----------



## tictoc

**Updated 5/27*
I can't believe i didn't post in here yet. Here's my list:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($538.48 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* ASRock X79 Extreme9 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($344.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Mushkin Blackline 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Diamond Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($419.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Filco Majestouch-2 Wired Standard Keyboard ($149.00 @ Amazon)
*Other:* rx240 ($72.99)
*Other:* rx240 ($72.99)
*Other:* Swiftech Apogee HD ($69.99)
*Other:* Swiftech MCP655-B ($104.95)
*Other:* EK Radeon HD 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal CSQ (EK-FC7970 - Acetal CSQ) ($104.99)
*Other:* EK Radeon HD 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal CSQ (EK-FC7970 - Acetal CSQ) ($104.99)
*Other:* Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP back plate - ATI 7970/50 and V2 series - black ($26.99)
*Other:* Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP back plate - ATI 7970/50 and V2 series - black ($26.99)
*Other:* EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial CSQ - Acetal ($31.20)
*Total:* $2488.51
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-27 11:37 EDT-0400)_


----------



## leoreich

Ultimate

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181028

CPU
Intel Core i7 3930K

Motherboard
Asus Sabertooth X79

Graphics
Asus GeForce GTX Titan

RAM
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3 2400MHz CL10 Dual/Quad Channel Kit

Power
Seasonic Platinum 1000 SS-1000XP

Hard Drive
Samsung 128GB 840 Pro

Hard Drive
Western Digital 2TB SATA-III 7200RPM 64MB Caviar Black, WD2002FAEX

Hard Drive
Western Digital 2TB SATA-III 7200RPM 64MB Caviar Black, WD2002FAEX

Cooling
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme

Audio
Creative X-FI Titanium HD PCIe

Case
NZXT H2 White

Monitor
Asus ML239H

Keyboard
SteelSeries Apex Raw

Mouse
Cyborg RAT 7 Contagion

Mouse Pad
FUNC Surface 1030 XL


----------



## Jaacckk

Congratulations Pedro!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Awwww man









GZ Pedroc1999


----------



## mve1907

congrats Pedro


----------



## PedroC1999

Thank You ALL, Me and Chipp have sent 1-2 PM's, will release some info here as it progresses


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thank You ALL, Me and Chipp have sent 1-2 PM's, will release some info here as it progresses


Updated your sig already have you?

How are they doing it for you, sending the monies or sending the goods? /just wondering in case I win


----------



## AlDyer

PEDROC CONGRATZZ!!!


----------



## pozativenrgy

Congrats Pedro


----------



## barkinos98

gratz dude! but this will make people think it did have to do with post count


----------



## Seredin

Congrats to Pedro, you lucky old so and so









Now get to building dangit!

(are you going to sleeve your PSU, by chance?)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> gratz dude! but this will make people think it did have to do with post count


Read a the past few pages, there was a 'small' outrage (admins may have cleared it up by now).
Chipp confirmed the method he used for picking the winner and it was 100% fair, it didn't take the amount of posts into account.


----------



## iamwardicus

Congratulations PedroC1999! I look forward to your build log!


----------



## CasperGS

Updated:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929223


----------



## twerk

Enjoy Pedro!
I'm am so so so so so jealous but at least it's going to a good, deserving home


----------



## Ramzinho

Have a great Day Pedro.. So happy for you buddy


----------



## hawkeye071292

*Case: Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA Gaming Super Tower*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147157

*HDD: 2x Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148844

*1x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 512GB SATA III MLC*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147194

*Mobo: ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 AM3+*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131969
*
PSU: Rosewill FORTRESS Series FORTRESS-750 750W*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182084
*
RAM: G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231560

*Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032
*
Optical Drive: LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136249

*Graphics Cards: 2x XFX Double D FX-795A-TDFC Radeon HD 7950 3GB*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150588

*CPU: AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284

*I would pay for shipping and move my current win7 over


----------



## Rosco321

I want in on this:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VsLO

With this I would have my dream PC easy. I live in South Africa so pricing here is a bit different but should still be possible









Thanks for the opportunity admin


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats Pedro. Enjoy your new ultimate rig!


----------



## Awaz

Can I get in on the bandwagon?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5153061


----------



## dr.evil

updated, good luck









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## d4rkr4in

Well here's my build

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5182199

I'm thinking way ahead, and waiting at the Haswell station way before the train has even arrived.
Also first time I'm going subzero (not with the same mobo, I'll change some parts out before I do







)

Some parts I already have, so I'll list the ones that I hope to win
(Laundry List):
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K (Hopefully $229.99 like the 3770K is right now)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120XL ($49.99 on sale, which I just missed lol)
Mobo: ASRock Z87e-ITX (Hopefully $104.99 once I buy the Z87 + 4570K combo like they have now)
Graphics: MSI AMD Radeon HD 7970 ($489.99)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro ($199.99 on sale)
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 ($69.99 on sale)
PSU: Silverstone ST60F-PS ($95.99 on sale)

Total: ~1200, only half of $2500

I really hope I win, because this would be the greatest thing that would ever happen to me. Honestly.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I can't find my original entry to edit so I'm just gonna post my updated entry here









All from Novatech:
Intel i7 3770K - £276.00
Nvidia ASUS GTX TITAN - £829.99
Corsair AX760 - £133.98
£1239.97 total

All from WatercoolingUK:
x2 XSPC EX240 - £86.38
XSPC Full Cover Razor GTX Titan RayStorm - £102.19
XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock - Intel - £49.99
XSPC / Laing D5 Vario 1/2 Barbs Front Cover and RPM Wire - £66.98
£313.93

Total of hardware and cooling gear combined - £1553.9 which, at current exchange rates, is equivalent to $2415.38

Everything else I want to go with this rig I already have or will buy separately i.e tubing and fittings because I don't know exactly which ones I want yet or how many, or what angles!








Good luck everyone!


----------



## sparkeyjames

Here's my Rig for the Contest. Since my Birthday is in May here's hoping for a great birthday present.
To make it easy I'll just get everything from MicroCenter (with the exception of the case and graphics cards at newegg) since I can just go there and pick it up in person. That of course means I'll have to pay sales tax but So what.

Motherboard: Asus Crosshair Formula Z. ( $279.99 @ MicroCenter bundle with CPU gets an extra $40 off. Final price $239.99)
CPU: AMD FX-8350 ( $179.99 @ MicroCenter)
Graphics Card(s): EVGA 03G-P4-3668-KR GeForce GTX 660 Ti FTW+ 3GB 192-bit GDDR5 (2 @ Newegg $329.99 each total $659.99)
Memory: Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-2000 16GB 4x4GB strips. ( $199.98 @ Microcenter)
Power Supply: Corsair HX Series HX850 850 Watt ($159.99 @ MicroCenter)
Case: Cooler Master HAF XB. ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Hard Drive 1: Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 256GB SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" Internal Solid State Drive ($239.99 @ MicroCenter)
Hard Drive 2: Western Digital Black series 2 TB WDBMBE0020HNC-NRSN ($169.99 @ MicroCenter)
DVD/Blue Ray: ASUS BC-12B1ST 16x DVDRW Burner ($59.99 @ MicroCenter)
CPU Cooler: Antec Kuhler H2O 920 ($99.99 @ MicroCenter)
Keyboard: Logitech G510 Black Gaming Keyboard. ($99.99 @ MicroCenter)
Operating System: Windows 7 pro OEM (139.99 @ MicroCenter)

Please note that all prices are current as of making this post. They may change as time rolls onward.

I already have mice. So no need there. I also have a Monitor that I'm quite happy with (an Asus 1080p 24 inch LCD.)

Sub Total: $2349.99
Sales Tax: 140.99
Grand Total: $2490.98.

Of course you have to pay income tax on all this boooo.


----------



## codycodycody23

This is my ultimate dream machine I would never be able to afford, but now there is a slight chance with this contest!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5182691


----------



## DizZz

Updated dream rig for running [email protected] Output would be about 700k PPD









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5182791


----------



## jamdox

Entering!

I'd really only need help with the mobo, processors and video card









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5183073

EDIT: I'm also curious about the rules of the contest. Does it have to be a gaming gaming rig? And if I were to, for example, put $4000 of CPU in my listing, could I just buy the $1000 worth if I won, given the difference between ULTIMATE and $2500?

Because I could load it up. RAID 0 SAS enterprise SSDs, quad titans, 800W chillers, I could go on... On the other hand, I could make some fun gaming gaming rigs









And... HOW ARE THE WINNERS CHOSEN !?


----------



## Killa Cam

wow, i can't believe i didn't know about this earlier. welp, here is my dream build for 2013. most of the components in my list have yet to be release, so will that be a problem? anyway, this is truly awesome! congrats to those who have won, good luck to those who have entered and a big thank you to OCN for giving back to the community. this is truly a wondrous place


----------



## OverSightX

CPU
3930k
manufacturer: intel

RAM
32GB quad

Cooling
Water

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

Graphics
7990
manufacturer: ati

7970
manufacturer: ati

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 64 GBytes
Comment: OS

Hard Drive
Crucial m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive
capacity: 256 GBytes
Comment: Program

OS
Windows 7 Ultimate

Case
900D


----------



## Heartl3ss

This is it..took some time to study it..comes around 2300$.. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832746 also thanks admin for this chance to win this wonderful gift!


----------



## Wheezo

It would put out dem pee pee deesss...




















































http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831242




















































(shameful plug for my ultimate rig)


----------



## dbtenken

Here's my list, this would be so much fun to play around on:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/15Dd5
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/15Dd5/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/15Dd5/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($333.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Kingston Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($169.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($648.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($249.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: LG BH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $2502.91
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-12 11:57 EDT-0400)


----------



## GxStorm

Well, something like this...

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card
Case: Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: SeaSonic 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Keyboard: Gigabyte GK-OSMIUM Wired Gaming Keyboard
Monitor: 27" Yamakasi Catleap 2703 LED IPS 2560x1440 WQHD Monitor

I'm in!


----------



## Wolfram

Here's a PC Part picker list for it. I'm in.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($233.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($62.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($289.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($289.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($122.75 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($584.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* Blue Yeti ($100.00)
*Total:* $2204.64
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-24 11:54 EDT-0400)_


----------



## FaD3R

Would Make the perfect upgrade









*CPU:* Intel core i7 3770K 3.6Ghz
*Cooler:* Antec Kohler 920
*Case:* Cooler Master Storm Trooper
*Screen:* Samsung S24A850DW 24"
*Solid State Disc:* OCZ Vertex 4 128GB
*Hard Disk:* Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB
*Graphics:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB
*Graphics:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB

OR just 1 7970









Thanks guys! You rock, BTW I'm in South Africa so...... shipping might be quite a bit


----------



## ronnin426850

Oh my GOD! A chance for my dream of a lifetime to come true!







Here are the parts:

*EDIT:* dream rig moved to sig


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Winning this would be amazing! Posted on Rigbuilder and PCPartPicker.

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 2 x 8GB 1866
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 780
Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini
PSU: SeaSonic X650
Monitor: Viewsonic VP2770-LED


----------



## Jianni123

I updated my Ultimate Rig

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3850#post_19848455


----------



## -JoshL

Updated my rig









http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3440#post_19701399

Hopefully if I make enough money this summer I'll be able to purchase something like this rig regardless of winning this contest <3


----------



## danyuca

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Yuca/saved/1zy3

Not much but It'll do.


----------



## dman811

Made a 2011 Rig and updated my old post with the parts.


----------



## target39

RIGBUILDER--http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5195157

I7-3930K [email protected]

CPU

Rampage IV Extreme (already purchased)

Motherboard

Corsair H100i (already purchased)

Cooler

Team Xtreem DDR3-2400 64gb 2x8gb kit x4 ($139.99 each @newegg)

RAM

Samsung 840 Pro 128gb $139.34 @amazon

Storage

Lepa G1600 80 plus gold 1600w $288.63 @amazon

PSU

Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD SLI ($389.99 each @NCIX)

Video card

Xigmatek Elysium $179.99 @amazon

Case

Total $2447.89


----------



## |)3\/][/-\|\|+

My dream...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5187616

Comes in around $2600. I really don't paying 100 bucks for this rig if I win.









Thanks for doing this OCN!


----------



## stnz

This here would be my entry :

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/stnz/saved/1zE1



Spoiler: Computer Parts



*CPU* : Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz ($ 189.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler* : Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM ($ 105.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard* : Asus Maximus V Formula LGA1155 ($ 272.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory* : Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 2133 ($ 174.99 @ Best Buy)
*Storage* : Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" ($ 214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card* : Gigabyte GTX 680 2GB ($ 449.99 @ NCIX US)
*Sound Card* : Asus Xonar Essence STX ($187.98 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply* : Corsair AX750 ($ 124.49 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive* : Asus BW-14D1XT ($ 82.99 @ Newegg)
*Thermal Compound : Artic Cooling MX4 (9.99 @ Newegg)
Operating System : Microsoft Windows 7 ($ 89.94 @ Outlet PC)
Case : NZXT - H630 ($ 149.99)*



Total:
*$ 2099.32*

*Replacements* :

The CPU would be replaced by a 4670K.
And the GPU by a GTX 770 or 780 (or an ATI equivalent if by the time they're out they have a competitive product).
Since the CPU would be a 4670K I would replace the MOBO with its 1150 equivalent.

*Custom part* :
I do not know if *this* could be a part of it.



Price :
*$ 399.99*

Total :
*$ 2499,31*


----------



## MrBloody369

My Ultimate rig has been in the planing and process of building for long time now: MrBloody369 Beast!! (click link for )

Well It is far from being completed from what you see I all ready bought enough to get the system running.

Lacking 3 major items atm"

1) 2 GeForce GTX TITAN's 999.99 each
2)1 Intel Xeon E5-2680 Sandy Bridge-EP 2.7GHz 1,769.99

The miscellaneous things missing:

1) Custom etching and collaring on my XL window on Case (Price goes up and down with time) 200-350$ (last price check)
2) Custom water cooling system installed with full cpu and board water blocked up with water leak detection system (except graphic cards) Priceless
3) 2.5 bay device to plug up the hole in case in front
4) odd and ends items from CaseLabs to mount up current water cooling 240mm radiator('s)

This is my Ultimate Rig and it needs your help getting it done ^_^


----------



## AustinL

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.99 @ Newegg)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($105.99 @ Newegg)

Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($244.98 @ Newegg)

Memory: Crucial Ballistix sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)

Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.99 @ Newegg)

Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.99 @ Newegg)

Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($259.99 @ Amazon)

Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($259.99 @ Amazon)

Wireless Network Adapter: TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($44.99 @ Newegg)

Case: Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ Newegg)

Power Supply: Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($169.99 @ Newegg)

Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($24.98 @ Newegg)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)

Monitor: Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($269.99 @ Newegg)

Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition Wired Gaming Keyboard ($79.99 @ Newegg)

Mouse: Logitech G400 Wired Optical Mouse ($51.98 @ Newegg)

Total: $2407.81

MY DREAM RIG! OH IT WOULD BE SICK TO WIN THIS!


----------



## eXqUiSiTemB

Please enter me!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5189120


----------



## The Wizard

Updated Rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5134790


----------



## A7xConnor

CPU: Intel i7 3770k 3.5ghz quad core processor. (£259.40 @ scan.co.uk)

CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE (£68.38 @ scan.co.uk)

Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme (£308.12 @ scan.co.uk)

Memory: 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Low Profile Jet Black (£111.79 @ scan.co.uk)

Storage: 1TB Western Digital VelociRaptor 10,000rpm. (£175.32 @ scan.co.uk)

Storage: 1TB Western Digital VelociRaptor 10,000rpm. (£175.32 @ scan.co.uk)

Storage: 512GB Samsung 840 Pro Series (£359.41 @ scan.co.uk)

GPU: Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC (£600-£700 I guess or one of the TOP versions if they come.)

Case: Cooler Master HAF X V2 (£129.53 @ scan.co.uk)

Sound Card: Asus Xonar D2X Ultra Fidelity 7.1 (£87.25 @ scan.co.uk)

PSU: Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX860i (£172.63 @ scan.co.uk)

Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K95 (£129.98 @ scan.co.uk)

Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 (£51.18 @ scan.co.uk)

Speakers: Logitech Z-906 5.1 Surround Sound (£236.99 @ amazon.co.uk)

OS: Windows 7 Professional (£169.48)

Total Cost: £3034.78

Then there'd be another £600 for a monitor and small things like case fans, blu drive and what not.

Would be a nice upgrade from my nearly 6 year old Intel Core 2 Quad 2.33ghz processor and a ATI RAdeon HD 3870


----------



## Halo_003

Well I think it's time for the usual updated version...

Kingpin Cooling F1 Gemini 2.0 - $253
Kingpin Cooling Tek 9 FAT 6.0 - $235
i7 3770K (I'm gonna call this $600 because I'd look for a binned one.)








Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
2x4GB G.Skill TridentX 2666C10 - $180
Cooler Express CPU+GPU phase change unit or Little Devil phase unit, either one. - ~$1000
EVGA GTX Titan - $1000
Total: ~$3270


----------



## stnz

Updated mine as well









*Click me ! Touch me now ! ¹²*

*¹* X18+ - You must be 18 and older in order to view this content
*²* You must not have an erection while viewing this content


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonathanNgo*
> 
> I noticed that, some guys just registered within this year only because of hoping to win a prize...


I only found out about the contest this month to be honest. I just came here looking for some fellow hardware enthusiasts.

Also rig update. http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4670#post_19923608

Permalink: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Wg2Z


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Nuclear Fallout! That is the name of the build log I would make using my dream build.

Here is my rig builder link.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5190986

Here is a part list of the stuff that would go into my dream build. - $2531.76

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WjOy

I've always wanted a TJ11 but they are much too expensive for my blood so I never got one. The TJ07 on the other hand is just as gorgeous and more than enough for the build I would use it in. Though it too is still too expensive for me atm. So I've only ever used an 810 switch and a Corsair 500R. Man I thought those were expensive at the time I bought them. haha.









And here is my PCPartPicker with the water cooling added. - $3461.53

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Wmi6

I now realize how expensive water cooling can be!! haha. Man is it worth it though. As you can see the price went up by another ~900 USD... heheheh.

$929.77 to be exact.

I HOPE I WIN!!









Edit: As for the cpu. I will be reusing my i5-2550k because I barely used it before I got my i7-3770k. I want to reuse it because I hit 5GHz with an H80 on it and now with a real loop I'd love to see how far it will go.


----------



## dr.evil

updated rig








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623

good luck

cost 2481$


----------



## dangerdan87

I'm working on my first PC build.

*CPU:* Intel i7-3770K ($329.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair 18Gb Dominator Platinum 1866 ($229.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD ($239.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital 1TB Velociraptor HDD ($229.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan Superclocked 6GB Video Card ($1019.99 @ Newegg)
*Sound:* ASUS Xonar Phoebus Sound Card ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Silverstone Slot Loading DVD drive ($65.62 @ NCIX)

What I already have:

*Case:* CoolerMaster Storm Stryker
*Motherboard:*: ASUS Maximus V Extreme
*PSU:* Corsair AX1200
*Other:* SP120 and AF140 case fans
*Other:* Radiators and misc. water cooling parts

Total of $2,315.56 to gather up the major components for my build.


----------



## Selquist979

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K- 319.99(Newegg)
CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler-99.99(Newegg)
Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 LGA 1155 Intel Z77-349.99(Newegg)
PSU: CORSAIR AXi AX860i 860W-229.99(Newegg)
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB)DDR3 2133 997124-130.99(Newegg)
SSD: Intel 520 240GB-259.99(Newegg)
GPU: EVGA Superclocked 770 w/ACX 2GB 424.99(Newegg)
Monitor: X-STAR DP2710LED 27"- 308.90(Ebay)
Case: BitFenix Shinobi XL Window White- 159.99(Newegg)
Fans:
2x Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition CO-9050006-WW2pack- 27.99 ea

Total: 2392.22 USD
Would be my ultimate rig









Have the rest of the build. 2nd 770, drives, etc.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Sigh... build update number 346,174,966... Decided to scrap the whole dual GPU idea and scrap the GPU waterblocks as well... to be honest I don't think I'd ever really push a gaming system enough to justify dual GPUs... so that saved money will go towards a future redonkulous research station/ folding rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144108

Core i7-3770K -- $299.18 @ Amazon marketplace
ASUS Maximus V Extreme - $349.99 @ Amazon marketplace
G.SKILL Trident X DDR3-2400 16GB (4x4, F3-2400C9Q-16GTXD) -- $199.99 @ newegg
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon 7970 GHz Edition -- $459.99 @ newegg
Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ 256 GB SSD -- $233.99 @ Amazon marketplace
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 750W power supply -- $124.03 @ Amazon marketplace
AZZA Genesis 9000 White -- $169.99 @ newegg
Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth 420mm rad -- $97.95 @ performance pcs
Uber D5 fully modded pump (blue) -- $159.95 @ performance pcs
EK Supremacy Clean CSQ CPU Block - $66.95 @ performance pcs
EK FB ASUS M5E -- $139.95 @ performance pcs
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 POM - Ice Blue -- $49.95 @ performance pcs
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Brilliant UV Blue - 10 ft. -- $24.99 @ performance pcs
5x PrimoChill Compression Ghost Fittings 2-packs -- $39.95 @ performance pcs
6x BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm fans - White -- $77.70 @ performance pcs

Total : $2,494.55

Maybe $300-400 more out of pocket on some shipping costs and a few odds and ends for the case mod...


----------



## Clairvoyant129

CPU: AMD FX-8350 ($199.99)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 AM3 ($154.99)
Memory:16GB Corsair Dominator @ 1866Mhz ($174.99)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB SSD ($199.99)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB ($94.99)
Video Card: 2x Sapphire Vapor-X HD7970GHz ($919.98)
Sound: Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx ($135.85)
PSU: Corsair AX850 ($169.99)
Cooling: Corsair H80i ($86.99)
Cooling: 2x Corsair SP120 dual pack ($59.98)
Case: SilverStone RAVEN RV02B ($214.99)

Total: $2437.18


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory

Storage: OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240gb

Video Card: Nvidia Titan

Power Supply: Corsair AX 860i 80 PLUS Platinum Certified Digital Power Supply

And when they become available:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K

Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87 G1-Killer

GPU: Replace the Titan with a more affordable GTX 780, or even further down the road with an AMD Volcanic Island GPU (rumoured to be a monster!)


----------



## benfica101

Ultimate Rig

Intel 4670K 3.4Ghz
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H
Corsair Vengeance PRO (Blue) (2x4GB) 8GB 1600Mhz
Gigabyte Nvidia GTX770 SLI
Asus Xonar DX
Corsair AX-860W PSU
Samsung 250GB SSD
2x Seagate 1TB (Raid0)
Corsair H100i Watercooler
Corsair AIR 540 Cube Case

$2,650.00 Aud


----------



## Yamila

Here's the RigBuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5193592.
Here's the pcpartpicker link: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Wxmi

Regards,
Bhavesh.


----------



## Apolz

i7-3770K (or i7-4770K







)

Corsair H100i CLC

Asus Maximus V Formula (or Asus Maximus VI Formula







)

GTX680 Direct CU II 4GB

Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD

Western Digital 500GB HDD

Corsair Dominator Platinum 16 GB 2400Mhz

EVGA Supernova NEX750g

Corsair 800D

That's $2,557 tax included in Canada







And most of those with rebates









Thanks you OCN for the chance. Being a long time lurker and now new member, you guys have been awesome with my trouble shooting and diminishing my learning curve.


----------



## Wolfram

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4670#post_19923608

Updated my rig once again. Realized I need some money buffer because I live in Texas and have to deal with sales tax on most online retailers. :/


----------



## BigBoris

Well this is a great opportunity to explore new territory with my ability to build awesome computers. Fortunately I have built over 40 PC's for friends but never one more myself as I never charge anyone.Unfortunately I cant afford to buy all the components same time so my idea of buy the new MOBO with the latest Intel socket goes out the window lol. I got the first i7 920 available (4 years ago) and though I can upgrade from here to the latest but never had the money to do it. So here is my chance to finally build myself a great machine... (I hope)

Here is my idea of a great Rig without going outrageously high on the money scheme.

Thermaltake Armor Revo VO200M6W2N Snow Edition SECC ATX Full Tower Computer Case
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73930K
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2666 Desktop Memory Model CMD16GX3M4A2666C10
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
x2 Seagate Constellation ES.3 ST2000NM0033 2TB 7200 RPM RPM 128MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Enterprise Internal Hard Drive
LG Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal 12X Blu-ray Combo Drive Model UH12NS29 - OEM
x2 EVGA 03G-P4-2789-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Hydro Copper Video Card
XSPC Copper Raystorm AX240 Extreme Intel CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ Twin D5
Thermaltake Toughpower Grand TPG-1200M 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 & EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

I think this sums things up for me. Tried to build the "dream/reasonable" Gaming Rig. I believe this is at just over $3500

I can go without both of the "x2" items to bring it back down to the $2500 range.

Thanks for the opportunity and I hope I am a Lucky winner!


----------



## Mournful3ch0

"NOTE: This is not an official entry as I do not have +25 rep, but I love reading about what others are building, and I think they might find this interesting the same way!"

*Edit: This is indeed an official entry, as soon as my posts stack up!*

CPU ................ Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core $209.99
CPU Cooler .. Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid $105.99
Mobo .............. Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD4H ATX LGA1155 $159.99
Memory .......... G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $129.99
Storage .......... Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB 2.5" SSD $84.99
Storage .......... Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM (x2) $176.96
Video Card .... EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB (x2) $739.98
Case .............. Corsair Carbide Series 300R Windowed ATX Mid Tower $79.99
Case Fans .... Apevia CF12SL-TBL 50.3 CFM 120mm Fan (x3) $26.97
PSU ................ EVGA NEX750G Gold $119.99
Optical Drive . LG UH12NS29 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer $39.99
Monitor ........... Asus VS248H-P 24.0" $159.99
Keyboard ....... Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4 $59.49
Mouse............. Corsair Vengeance M65 $59.99
Speakers....... Creative Labs A60 4W 2ch $19.55
OS .................. Windows 7 Ultimate $184.97
Fan Cont. ...... Lamptron FC5 v2 Fan Controller/Temperature Monitor $62.40
Monitor .......... Asus VS248H-P 24.0" $159.99
Total ............... $2,427.68 @ 580 watts

Hope you enjoyed as much as I enjoy dreaming ;b Thanks!
*Edit 2: Link for your convenience to PcPartPicker.com


----------



## Prymus

I would like to enter...RIg can be scaled sown right








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5194854


----------



## phaseshift

my sig rig plus:

1. EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Full Nickel
2. EK-FC GTX 680I - Acetal+EN (Nickel) with Backplate
3. EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240
3. EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 280
4. EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Acetal+Nickel CSQ
5. EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS Max4 Extreme - Acetal+EN (Nickel)
6. EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-RES 100 CSQ - Acetal
7. EK Water Blocks fittings 12/16 G1/4 black
8. EK Water Blocks fittings CSQ 45 degree
9. EK Water Blocks fittings CSQ 90 degree
10. EK-RAM Dominator Module - Black
11. EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder 50/70
12. EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder D5
13. EK Water Blocks EK-UNI Holder DDC ADD-ON


----------



## alchmyest

rig update

CPU- i7 3970
Graphics - Radeon 7990 x2
Hard Drive - WD Velociraptor 1TB (x2 in raid 0)
Motherboard - Asus rampage IV extreme
RAM - G.Skill TridentX 2400MHz (64gb)
Case - Corsair 900D
Fans - Corsair sp120 pwm high performance
pump - Swiftech MCP35X (x2)
CPU Block - XSPC RAYSTORM
Gpu block - XSPC Razor 7990
Motherboard block - ek full board block
Ram block - bitspower universal
Radiators - XSPC EX240 MULTIPORT (x2)
XSPC EX480 (x2)
Reservoir - Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 (x2)
Fittings - as many as required from bitspower

screens- one 3d screen and 2 normal screens (any recommendations)

already have a psu so the total cost of the renaming will be about $9000


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alchmyest*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> rig update
> 
> CPU- i7 3970
> Graphics - Radeon 7990 x2
> Hard Drive - WD Velociraptor 1TB (x2 in raid 0)
> Motherboard - Asus rampage IV extreme
> RAM - G.Skill TridentX 2400MHz (64gb)
> Case - Corsair 900D
> Fans - Corsair sp120 pwm high performance
> pump - Swiftech MCP35X (x2)
> CPU Block - XSPC RAYSTORM
> Gpu block - XSPC Razor 7990
> Motherboard block - ek full board block
> Ram block - bitspower universal
> Radiators - XSPC EX240 MULTIPORT (x2)
> XSPC EX480 (x2)
> Reservoir - Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 (x2)
> Fittings - as many as required from bitspower
> 
> screens- one 3d screen and 2 normal screens (any recommendations)
> 
> already have a psu so the total cost of the renaming will be about $9000


WHAT, 9000?!?!?!

here's my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5195583
CPU: 4x AMD Opteron 6128 HE
Hard Drive: 2x SAMSUNG 840 Series120GB SATA III SSD (raid 1)
Motherboard: SuperMicro H8QGi+-F
RAM: 4x Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB)
Case: COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced
Cooling: 4x Dynatron A5 60mm 2 Ball Socket 1944 CPU Cooler
Psu: CORSAIR AX1200i
Monitor: ASUS VG Series VG23AH
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,400


----------



## lapengu

I would like to re-do my configuration! So here it goes...

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WJCb
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WJCb/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WJCb/benchmarks/

CPU: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Amazon)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme9 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($188.94 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($128.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($329.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card ($449.99 @ Newegg)
Case: BitFenix Colossus Venom Edition ATX Full Tower Case ($169.98 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: SeaSonic 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($162.72 @ Newegg)
Monitor: BenQ XL2420TX 120Hz 24.0" Monitor ($459.99 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($91.57 @ Amazon)
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse ($52.99 @ NCIX US)
Speakers: Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 232W 2.1ch Speakers ($189.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $2495.13
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-12 09:49 EDT-0400)


----------



## tpi2007

Hey guys, good luck to everyone!

Here is my proposed build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5196696

And again, thanks to OCN for this amazing initiative!


----------



## HolyDriver

Would be kind of awesome to win something like this. I'll bite


Spoiler: Warning: Lots-O-Links!



Case
Fractal Design Define R4

CPU
AMD FX-8320

CPU Cooler
Cooler Master Gemini II

Motherboard
Gigabyte 990FXA UD5

RAM
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 8GB

Optical Drive
LITE-ON DVD Burner

Power
Silverstone ST55F-G 550W

Graphics
MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB Twin Frozr OC Boost Edition

Hard Drive
Seagate Barracuda 2TB x2

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB

Cooling
Corsair AF140

Keyboard
Sidewinder X4

Other
Xbox 360 Wireless

Mouse
Logitech M325

Monitor/TV
Sony 40" 1080p LCD



*Total cost of this rig: $2,116.84 (USD)*


----------



## liamstears

Wow, cant believe I missed this for all these months, I must enter now!! lol

My dream rig would be the following:

CPU: 3770K (Already own) - Would replace with Haswell when its released if I won
Memory: 32GB Patriot Black Mamba DDR3 2133MHz (Already own 16gb) - £128.36 here: http://www.ebuyer.com/408825-patriot-16gb-black-mamba-ddr3-2133mhz-cl11-pv316g213c1k
Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 11 - £327.50 here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Asrock-90-MXGNG0-A0UAYZ-ASROCK-1155-Z77-EXTREME11-E-ATX-/380603086706?pt=UK_Computing_LaptopMotherboards_CPUs_CA&hash=item589db63772
GPU: SLI EVGA GTX Titan (Although I would be more than happy with 1) - £917.36 each here: http://www.ebuyer.com/482257-evga-gtx-titan-superclocked-6gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-card-06g-p4-2791-kr
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 512gb - £360.50 here: http://www.ebuyer.com/497482-ocz-vertex-4-sata-iii-2-5-512gb-ssd-vtx425sat3512g
PSU: Cooler Master v1000 when its available over here, until then the Cooler Master 1000W Silent Pro M2 which is £159.94 here: http://www.ebuyer.com/385875-coolermaster-silent-pro-m2-1000w-psu-rsa00-spm2d3-uk

Everything else I would want /need I have already as I love my Haf XB Case and have a Noctua NH-C14 to cool my cpu and only other thing I use is a blu ray drive which I have


----------



## Greygoose1

Awesome!

Board - Asus Maximus V Formula/Assassins C3
CPU - i7-3770k
Cooler - Corsair H110
Memory - Kingston hyper X Beast 8gb 24000
GPU x2 - EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ w/ Backplate 4gb
Power - Corsair AX1200i
Storage - Samsung 840 128gb
WD Green 2tb

Total - $2530.91


----------



## thunder12

Link to my proposed ultimate gaming rig:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5198064

Price comes to $2485.

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## casp1887

As I'd upgrade my I7 2700K to haswell I'll focus on GPU power as of right now.

*CPU:* Intel Core I7 2700K (Already own it, upgrading to haswell)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z68 Extreme 4 (Already own it, upgrading when haswell arrives)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian 900D - 349.99$
*GPU:* 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Hydro Copper - 709.99$ each.
*PSU:* CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W Modular - 169.99$
*HDD:* Intel 520 Series 240GB SSD - 269.99$

Total cost 2209.95$


----------



## failwheeldrive

Thanks for this giveaway; it's by far the best one I've ever seen on any of the forums I frequent!

Anyway, my dream setup is a bunch of improvements to my current rig, namely full watercooling and a second Titan. It comes out to $2,576, but I'd gladly take care of the last 76 bucks should I be lucky enough to win









Here are the full details:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5200231

GTX Titan Superclocked- $1,019

Black Ice GTX Xtreme 360 Radiator- 119.95

Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Compression Fittings (x10)- 69.99

XSPC Razor GTX Titan Full Coverage VGA Block - Reference Design- 121.99

XSPC Razor GTX Titan Full Coverage VGA Block - Reference Design- 121.99

XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU- 69.99

XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Black Reservoir - w/ D5 Variant Pump Installed- 159.99

Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240mm- 94.99

Asus EA93- 599

Corsair AX860i- 200

*Total Price: 2576.89*

Thanks again!


----------



## Yamila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yamila*
> 
> Here's the RigBuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5193592.
> Here's the pcpartpicker link: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Wxmi
> 
> Regards,
> Bhavesh.


I've made a change.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/XecT

Regards,
Bhavesh.


----------



## SovereigN7

Quite the awesome give away!

Here is my dream build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/XZd7

CPU: Intel core i7 3930K 3.2Ghz
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case
Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard
Solid State Disc: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Graphics: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card
Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
PSU: Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver

Total: $2383.33!

Oh if only...


----------



## KenLautner

Update









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Xobj


----------



## mfranco702

Awesome give away !!!!!!









My dream rig includes the following:

Core i7 3930K $550
MSI X Power II $389
16 GB Dominator platinum 2400 MHZ. $249
H100i $109
AX 1200i $315
GTX 690 $999
2x Corsair Force 3 120 GB $360
Case 800D $275

Total $$$$$$ More than $2500


----------



## oipunx

CPU
i7 4770K

GPU
2 x Asus GTX780 Director Cut II

PSU
Evga Nex750G <--- Just bought this









MoBo
Asus Maximus VI Gene uATX

RAM
CORSAIR VENGEANCE PRO 8GB (2x4Gb) @ 1866 <--- RED
CORSAIR VENGEANCE PRO 8GB (2x4Gb) @ 1866 <--- SILVER <-- Got them both

Hard Drive
- Corsair SSD Force Series

Cooling
EK-CoolStream RAD (240)
EK Supremacy Acelta + Nickel CPU Cooler
1 x EK 780 Back Plate
EK Pump
EK REST + TOP
Bunch of fitting, tubing and lots of good stuff

Lutros-costums shirnkless sleeving

Case:
Alienware Aurora for custom modification. <--- currently working on this


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I7-3930K

ASrock extreme11

4 x gtx titans

64GB (8x8) Corsair dominator

EVGA nova nex 1500 watt PSU

4- 500GB Samsung 840 pro SSD's Raid 0

2- western digital black 4TB Hd's

1 16x LG blu ray burner.

windows 8 pro 64bit

custom loop water cooling, including blocks and backplates for all 4 titans, the cpu, ram, and mobo chipset

approx cost, a little over 10 grand


----------



## Yamila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yamila*
> 
> I've made a change.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/XecT
> 
> Regards,
> Bhavesh.


Slight modification.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Xt4f


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Thanks for doing this. This is my Ultimate Upgrade. (expensive candy that I could never bring myself to purchase)
> 
> RIGBUILDER
> 
> Edited from original.
> 
> (1) EVGA Titan
> (1) Asus PB278Q
> (2) Crucial M500 960Gb
> 
> Total: $2268
> 
> With $232 left over to go towards the i7 4930k


Updated. That M500 is quite a value IMO. And it frees up some cash to get the Ivy-E I have been waiting for.


----------



## KenLautner

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Xobj

Guys do you think this is good enough for Nvidia surround?
3 monitors but not in 3d


----------



## Nous

PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/XI0p

...Only if possible...


----------



## nanoscale

If I can get the $2500 prize, I will just want to get 2 xeon LGA 2011 and EVGa board or 2xGTX Titan and AMD low-end combo with 32GB DDR3 2400-2600Mhz.


----------



## Krinkleneck

I need a college rig that will last me through my degree, and this is what I came up with. I have all the other components that I could want that aren't listed, but this will put it all together for me.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5205008
that is what it is listed at, but some prices fluctuate
*
Welcome to Planet Bob*

*MOBO*
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard *429.99*
*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3820 *299.99*
*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive *134.99*
*CPU cooling*
XIGMATEK Dark Knight II *50.99*
*RAM*
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory *229.99*
*Graphics Cards*
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970 3GB *419.99*
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970 3GB *419.99*
Total for graphics 839.98
*Case*
NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case *119.99*
*Case cooling*
Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm SSO2-Bearing *29.49*
*PSU*
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W *139.99*
*OS*
Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit *139.99*

Creative total after a 14 hour shift with a fluctuating market of *≈ 2,441.39*


----------



## neo0031

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($199.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($675.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.35 @ Outlet PC)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($157.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.90 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($179.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $2427.49


----------



## Shafty

CPU: AMD 8350

MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Red 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2133 MHz

Cooler: Corsair H80i

VGA: XFX AMD Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition 3GB

PSU: Cooler Master Silent Pro M - 1000W 80 PLUS Bronze

HD: Samsung 840 120gb
Western Digital blue 2.5 1TB

Case: Thermaltake V3 Black AMD Edition Gaming

Monitor: Asus VE278Q 27-Inch 2x

OS: Windows 7 HP

Keyboard/Mouse: Claybox Hand Crafted Eco-Friendly Bamboo Keyboard & Mouse Set

comes out to $2449 on amazon


----------



## Reptar

This contest is really cool! I haven't been here in a long time, but I've been thinking about rebuilding so I've lurking the forums for the past few months.
With tax and shipping to Cali it comes out to ~$2430


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Y0sn
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Y0sn/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Y0sn/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)

Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($252.02 @ NCIX US)

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($166.22 @ Newegg)

Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.99 @ Mac Mall)

Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($67.19 @ Outlet PC)

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($408.98 @ Newegg)

Case: Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($96.51 @ Newegg)

Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($140.50 @ Newegg)

Monitor: Dell U2711 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($599.99 @ Dell)

Mouse: SteelSeries Sensei RAW Wired Laser Mouse ($49.32 @ Amazon)

Other: Corsair Braided Cables ($79.99)

Total: $2330.70
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-17 22:04 EDT-0400)


----------



## beezweeky

I guess I should post this here. I forgot to do it when I made the list haha! I know it's well over $2500, but hey it is an ultimate rig contest right!http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5195361


----------



## Twist86

My Rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5207573

Total cost = 1457.99

It's amusing that my "omg" rig is almost half the price of the giveaway lol.


----------



## dr.evil

updated divided in two rigs

wife rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869446
520$

dream rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623
1600$


----------



## Anthony20022

Here's my entry for the contest!

RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5207873/version/5207875

Parts:
*CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K
*GPU 1*: Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz Edition
*GPU 2*: Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHz Edition
*Mobo*: ASRock Z77 OC Formula
*RAM*: G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x8GB 1866
*Cooler*: Corsair H110
*Case*: SilverStone Raven RV-02
*PSU*: SeaSonic Platinum 1000
*SSD*: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
*HDD*: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB
*ODD*: LG 14x Blu-Ray Burner

Total: $2,674.39 on Newegg, though Amazon has some of the parts cheaper.


----------



## VitalShot

My Ultimate Rig is in my sig








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5208011

Intel Core i7 3820
Corsair H100i
Asus Rampage IV Gene
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB | 2133 | CL9 | 4x4
Crucial M4 256GB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200 RPM
EVGA Superclocked GTX Titan
5 Cougar Vortexes
Kingwin Lazer Platinum 650W
Fractal Design Arc Mini


----------



## briddell

New proposed build - dual G34, upgradable to quad, rig for Folding!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Motherboard: Supermicro-H8QGi+-F SWTX quad G34 - $658.99

CPU: 2x AMD Opteron 6174 off of eBay - $1000ish

RAM: 2x Mushkin Silverline 16GB (4x4GB) kits - (2x $119.99) $239.98

PSU: Corsair AX1200 - $239.99

Cooling: 2x Noctua NH-U9DO - (2 * 69.99) $139.98

Total: $2276.96

PcPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/YeEJ
RigBuilder: **soon**


----------



## G2O415

Here's my entry while I work on my posts, good luck to everyone!

UPDATED (8/15/2013)

RigBuilder Link


Spoiler: PC Part Picker



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card ($664.98 @ Newegg)
*Sound Card:* Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card ($139.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($47.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($276.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($276.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($276.99 @ Amazon)
*Speakers:* Audioengine A2 (Black) 30W 2ch Speakers ($199.00 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Max Nighthawk X8 (Blue LED) ($145.99)
*Total:* $2473.72
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-15 03:20 EDT-0400)_


----------



## vipirius

Here's My Rig, I hope you like it!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5209085

Better get to those 25 posts then.


----------



## MCCSolutions

For my "*Trench*" Build

http://www.overclock.net/t/1368480/trench-build-by-mccsolutions-real-military-parts-check-it-out

Just need a few things:

*MSI Big Bang-XPower II LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 XL ATX Intel Motherboard- $369.99

Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 150W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73970X- $1,029.99

TOTAL: $1399.98*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130626
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116877

Thanks!


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

I suppose you got to put in to win. Contest rig is linked here.

Any left over money will help me with the water-cooling aspect of it, seen below:

8 x Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black
4 x Bitspower G1/4 Thread 90-Degree Rotary 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black(They were out of black ohno-smiley.gif These will be replaced later)
2 x Bitspower G1/4 Male to Female Extender - 15mm - Matte Black
2 x Bitspower G1/4 Male to Female Extender - 20mm - Matte Black
Bitspower G1/4" Mini Valve - Matte Black
Swiftech MCP655 Variable Speed 12v Water Pump w/ G1/4 Thread Ports ~$275

This help me fill out the my MM case quite nicely. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Decided to change it up and go away from what I would normally consider building and have some fun with the road less traveled.... A nice BA lanbox (i5/680 SLI) in a Mountain Mods Bob Slay V2

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144108

$2,439.57+ shipping

Then I'd only need to buy the backplates, tubing, reservoir, and Monsoon Compression fittings... (about $200 out of pocket)


----------



## slyrunner

Update
This build im actually thinking about moding into a desk!

COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel body, Front Mesh, Plastic bezel ATX Desktop Computer Case
Item #: N82E16811119265
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$10.00 Mail-in Rebate Card
$99.99

ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Mini Small Form Factor Game ...
Item #: N82E16814121768
Return Policy: VGA Standard Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
$1,199.97
($399.99 each)

Thermaltake Toughpower Grand TPG-1200M 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 & EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD ...
Item #: N82E16817153145
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
-$70.00 Instant
$319.99
$249.99

G.SKILL Sniper Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-2133C10Q-32GSR
Item #: N82E16820231664
Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy
$289.99

MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813130686
Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
-$10.00 Instant
$179.99
$169.99

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
Item #: N82E16819116501
Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
$329.99
Subtotal: $2,339.92


----------



## Browncoat

i7 3770K
GTX Titan
Case Labs Mercury S3
ASUS/ASRock Z77 ITX motherboard
2x 512GB Samsung 840 Pro
Corsair AX860 PSU
32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum
Custom Water Loop (Whatever takes my fancy at the time







)


----------



## JWak-1

Seeing as how I have NZXT Phantom case taking up my entire desk for work, my 'ultimate gaming rig' should be more compact, living room friendly.

With that in mind:

Intel i7 3770K CPU
P8Z77-I DELUXE Mobo
16GB Ripjawz RAM (2x8GB)
BitFenix Prodigy Case, either white or red
Swiftech H220 or Corsair H100i (completely remove the Prodigy's 5.25" drive bay).
GTX Titan/690 GPU
Corsair AX 860 PSU
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB HDD
ASUS VE248H Monitor
Roccat Kave surround sound headset


----------



## agrims

So my best most awesome rig would be:

AMD FX-8350

Asus Crosshair V Formula Z

Saphire Radeon 7950 x2

OCZ Vector 256gb SSD

1TB WD black Sata3 HHD

Corsair Professional Series AX 750 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold PSU

CM HAF X full tower

NZXT Kraken x60

Asus Black 12X BD-ROM

Grand total: $1,996.16.

Would it ever happen, prolly not, but a man can dream!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## delusion87

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181500
Updated ^^


----------



## gtsteviiee

Updated! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4847666


----------



## GermanyChris

My Entry Revised:

AMD FX-8350 ($199.99)

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z ($239.99)

XFX Double D FX797GTDFC ($449.99)

AMD Radeon RG2133 Gamer Series 16GB ($154.99)

OCZ RevoDrive OCZSSDPX-1RVD0230 ($179.99)

Seagate Desktop HDD.15 ST4000DM000 4TB ($149.99)

Pioneer Black BDR-208DBK ($69.99)

XSPC RayStorm 750 RX240 Water Cooling Kit (175.95)

Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid ($159.99)

Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (139.99)

XFX ProSeries P1-1000-BELX ($249.99)

Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition ($289.99)

Total $2460.84


----------



## Freelancer852

My entry!

My ultimate LANBox!
Quote:


> CPU
> Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor
> 
> Motherboard
> Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE WD -LGA1155 Intel Z77 Chipset DDR3 SATA PCI Express USB DVI-D
> 
> Graphics
> EVGA GeForce GTX690 4096MB GDDR5 Dual GPU
> 
> RAM
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory
> 
> Hard Drive
> Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD256 256GB 2.5-inch SSD
> 
> OS
> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional
> 
> Case
> Bitfenix Prodigy


If required, the answer to the skill testing question is 155!

Comes out to be about $2,519!


----------



## SevantynauG

Here's my entry~

CPU
-Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core $209.99
CPU Cooler
-Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM $69.99
Motherboard
-Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H ATX LGA1155 $174.98
Memory
-Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $124.99
Storage
-Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SSD $229.99 (OS)
-Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $64.99
Video Card
-Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB $403.98
-Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB $403.98
Wired Network Adapter
-TP-Link TL-WDN4800 $37.99
Case
-Cooler Master HAF 922 ATX Mid Tower $79.99
Case Fan
-Cooler Master SickleFlow 69.7 CFM 120mm $4.99
-Cooler Master SickleFlow 69.7 CFM 120mm $4.99
Power Supply
-Silverstone 750W ATX12V / EPS12V $119.99
Optical Drive
-Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer $18.49
Operating System
-Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) $134.98
Monitor
-Samsung S24A350H 24.0" $260.82
Keyboard
-Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4 $59.49
Mouse
-Logitech G500 Wired Laser $50.46
______________________________

Total : $2484.68

Hope to win this. ^^


----------



## El-Fuego

My new ultimate dream rig:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.99 @ TigerDirect)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($5.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.98 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($418.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($418.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case ($349.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master R4-C2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($6.39 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master R4-C2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($6.39 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($58.99 @ NCIX US)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Logitech M310 Wireless Laser Mouse ($27.13 @ TigerDirect)
*Total:* $2447.74
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-21 22:08 EDT-0400)_


----------



## pcmonky

*CPU*
i7 3770k

*GRAPHICS*
EVGA GTX 690 (2)

*SSD*
Corsair Neutron GTX
Capacity: 480GB

*PSU*
CORSAIR HX Series HX750
MDPC black sleeving

*MOTHERBOARD*
ASUS Maximus V Formula

*RAM*
CORSAIR Dominator GT 16GB
size: 16 GB

*CASE*
Case Labs SMH-10
all black

*HDD*
Western Digital Veloci Raptor
capacity: 500 GB

*MONITOR*
(2) ASUS VG248QE Black 24"

*OS*
Windows 7 ultimate

*COOLING*
GPU :EK-FC690 GTX - Acetal + Nickel
CPU : EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal+Nickel
CHIPSET : EK-FB KIT ASUS M5F - Acetal+Nickel
RESERVOIR : EK-RES X3 400
RADIATORS : (1) EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (360) , (1) EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)
FITTINGS : Bitspower compression fittings, matte black
FANS : (4) NB-Black Silent Pro, (14) NZXT FX( Black/White)
TUBING : ½" internal diameter, ¾" outer diameter
FAN CONTROLLER : Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 Fan Controller

*TOTAL*: $5887.79 W/ OUT TUBING, FITTINGS, & SLEEVING

Im actually days away from starting this near identical build, minus ssd, 2 690's, 2 asus monitors. windows 7 ultimate. I decided to go with a 680 rather then the 690 due to budget but the only thing stopping me from starting it is haswell right now.


----------



## Loonies

New List *older have been deleted*

edit to more change
Quote:


> It's open to any region in the world where contests like this are permitted. If your region requires it to be a game of skill, your question to answer is: What is 15 x 10 + 5?


*155*


----------



## uaedroid

To OCN,

*My Dream Rig:*g:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K

GPU: GTX Titan

Mobo: Asus Maximus V Extreme

RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2 x 16 GB 1866

Cooler: Swiftech H220

Case: Corsair Obsidian 800D

PSU: Seasonic 80Plus Platinum 1000 Watts

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 512GB

HDD: WD Caviar Black 2TB x 2

ODD: LG DVD Drive

:heart:From Dubai with love,

uaedroid


----------



## SpiritGear

Rig in sig.

WYUR 2013

Total comes around 2.7k. But I imagine some changes could be made here and there to make it fit.
Could downgrade the GPU and upgrade the monitor or headphones.


----------



## Bmos

well I always wanted to try Intel .So all i would need is cpu+ ram and a cooler.and mother board
cooler would be a 212
cpu i7 8 core k type that i can oc easy
mother board would need intel pro to pick for me
ram 8 gigs would need the same pro intel pro's to match my mother board
the set would have to be bullet proof to take gaming and fold when need to.







.. I keep my pc on 24/7

..


----------



## Narmo23

Here's the rig I pieced out:

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)

*CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler ($78.75 @ Amazon)

*Motherboard*: Asus P9X79 PRO ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($303.98 @ SuperBiiz)

*Memory*: G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($249.99 @ Newegg)

*Storage*: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($189.99 @ Adorama)

*Storage*: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC)

*Video Card*: Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card ($515.98 @ SuperBiiz)

*Case*: Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX Full Tower Case ($129.99 @ Newegg)

*Power Supply*: SeaSonic 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($154.78 @ Newegg)

*Optical Drive*: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($58.99 @ NCIX US)

*Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.94 @ Outlet PC)

Total: $2357.36

- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Z5mH


----------



## Nepalese

*Case:* NZXT Phantom 630 CA-PH630-W1 White Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
*Motherboard:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
*Processor:* Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
*Video Card:* 2x EVGA 02G-P4-2680-KR GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
*PSU:* CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active
*RAM:* G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL10D-16GBXL
*SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda STBD2000101 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
*OS:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit
*Cooler:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
*Drive:* LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA BDXL Blu-ray Burner, Bare Drive, 3D Play Back (WH14NS40)

Total Price Shipped is $2650.

Good luck to every one


----------



## wevsspot

My Dream Rig.............

Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula
Processor: Intel i7 3770K
Memory: G.Skill Trident X (2x8Gb) DDR3 2400Mhz
Video Card(s): MSI GTX 660 Ti x2 Sli
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb x2 RAID0
Power Supply: Seasonic X-1050
Case: Keep my Corsair C70
Optical Drives: Keep what I have
OS: Windows 7 Pro

Total Price: Around $2235


----------



## aymanibousi

Updated Rig:

Thank you admins







, sorrya bout the poor copy and paste. This is from New egg

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl w/ USB 3.0 ATX Mid Tower Silent PC Computer Case Item #: N82E16811352020Return Policy: Standard $99.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Item #: N82E16822148844Return Policy
$134.99

ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS Item #: N82E16813131877Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
$179.99

CORSAIR AX760 760W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply Item #: N82E16817139042Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
169.99

Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Case Fan Item #: N82E16835608034Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$119.96($29.99 each)

Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler Item #: N82E16835608018Return Policy: Computer Cables and Accessories Extended Return Policy
$78.99

OCZ Agility 3 AGT3-25SAT3-480G 2.5" 480GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) Item #: N82E16820227758Return Policy: Limited
$329.99

SAPPHIRE 100350GAMESR Radeon HD 7990 6GB 384-bit x2 GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card Item # N82E16814202036Return Policy: VGA Replacement Only Return Policy

$1,049.99

• AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX Item #: N82E16819113284 Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy

CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9 Item #: N82E16820233281 Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy

$316.98

Subtotal:

$2,480.87


----------



## HiTechPixel

Rig Builder

PCPartPicker

15 x 10 + 5 = 155

Good luck to all contestants!


----------



## xhaloedx

I updated my rig Ultimate Rig Entry









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5216140


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> You don't have to if you don't want to but it is nice to show off.
> 
> It is however best to use the OCN Rig Builder and link it, I took a screen shot and upload it as well but you don't have to do that either.
> For all the official rules and such please read the OP.


Yeah I read them, but I was worried I missed something after seeing many people post their rigs in their sigs.
I did make a rigbuilder link BTW







check it out and tell me what you think. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5057471


----------



## MetallicAcid

Updated rig with GTX780 SLI









http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MetallicAcid/saved/1zDm

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5051962


----------



## DizZz

PPD Monster









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


----------



## meticadpa

My rig! Boring but sensible.


----------



## ClamBumped

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5217181

O i would be a folding Champ with this and man o man this would be something nice


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClamBumped*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5217181
> 
> O i would be a folding Champ with this and man o man this would be something nice


GOML









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625


----------



## Draven

Rig Builder

Updated mine, don't know if I can come up with the extra $600 bucks but if I win guess I'll try to talk my wife into it lmao


----------



## KenLautner

Updated with Gtx 780 and 3 displays.
Removing the Titan gave so much room for other parts








http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZArv


----------



## kepiinskii

This contest is awesome!

Figured I'd spec up a little rig







- Rig Builder

Comes to around $3200 but I'd just raid my savings account for the rest haha xD


----------



## ahnafakeef

Entry for May '13

1. Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan
2. ASUS Xonar Essence STX
3. Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
4. Corsair Hydro H100i

Rigbuilder link : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5217754

It wont require the total budget to buy the mentioned components, so the rest of the money can be used to ship them to me if I'm lucky enough to win.

Thank you!


----------



## YousifNael

Cpu: core i5 3570k

Ram: 8gb (2x4) hyper x

Mobo: Z77 chipset motherboard (gigabyte)

GPU: radeon 7970 (sappphire)

HDD: 1T

SSD: 64gb hyper x

choooooooooooooose me plz i am very poor


----------



## Wolfram

Updated my rig. Hows it look y'all


----------



## Colin0912

My Dream Machine http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5218246

Current Machine http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5218123

Just To Say Congratulations To All Previous Winners And Good Luck All


----------



## Kurv

Slightly updated rig and congrats to all the winners so far. I hope I will join in your ranks soon









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5075385


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Ok so my dream build is now in my rig builder http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5244276

- i5 3570k 239.99$

- 2x evga gtx 780x2 649.99$

- asus sabertooth z87 269.99$

- evga 1500w classified 349.99$

- kingston 1600 ram 8 gigs 64.99$

- kingston 120gb ssdX2 93.99$= 2500$ cdn plus tax

.oh ya life would be good if I won. i promise i would mod the crap out of it and i have a new case ready and waiting.estimated value 2500$ woot woot .15x10+5=155 all pricing was done through ncix vancouver bc canada


----------



## dr.evil

my updated rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623

wife updated rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869446


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> My Dream Rig would consist of these components and more!
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941
> 
> *Cpu*=I7-3770k http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
> *MOBO*= Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 (love the Gigabyte boards!!) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128569
> *PSU*= Corsair AX1200 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014
> *GPU*= 2x EVGA GTX 680 superclocked in SLI http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130769
> *SSD*= Samsung 840 pro 256 GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193
> *HDD*= WD Velociraptor 1TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243
> *CASE*= Corsair Obsidian 900D http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139019
> *MEMORY*= Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233287
> *Total= ~$2853*
> 
> *COOLING*= Alphacool Nexxos XT45 480 Radiator + 2x Alphacool nexxos XT45 360 radaitors http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32766
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32765
> 
> *FITTINGS*= EK compression fittings http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346_365
> 
> *EK CPU water block* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_498_490&products_id=34419
> 
> *PUMP*= SWIFTECH mcp655 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909
> 
> *RESERVOIR*= EK Res X3 400 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_659&products_id=36032
> 
> *2x Ek GPU water blocks*. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=35691
> 
> *Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing Onyx Black* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_413_292_1153
> Total=~$900
> 
> Thank You OCN and the community for making this site the best in my opinion!!!!


Had to update it again for some GTX 780 ACX's in SLI: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941


----------



## wolfeking

deleted.


----------



## renji1337

im in

a rig i would want and dream over








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5219693


----------



## qbz77

this is my idea of a lil bad ass

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5219756


----------



## bluedevil

Gonna revise mine here shortly.







(crosses fingers for May drawing)









Done.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4859902

CPU
Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155 Processor
$329.99 (USD)

Motherboard
MSI Z77IA-E53 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard
$139.99 (USD)

Graphics
EVGA ACX Cooler GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit
$659.99 (USD)

RAM
Crucial Ballistix Low Profile 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHZ - Own

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD512 512GB 2.5-inch SSD
$499.99 (USD)

Hard Drive
Seagate Solid State Hybrid ST1000LM014 1TB 64MB Cache 2.5"
$119.99 (USD)

Optical Drive
ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS
$69.99 (USD)

Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler
$89.99 (USD)

OS
Have copy of Win7

Monitor
AOC 24" LED - Own

Keyboard
Corsair Vengeance K60 Performance FPS Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (CH-9000004-NA)
$109.99 (USD)

Power
Rosewill CAPSTONE-750-M 750W
$119.99 (USD)

Case
COOLER MASTER Elite 120 - Own

Mouse
Corsair Vengeance M65 Black
$69.99 (USD)

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,209.90 (USD)


----------



## hammertime850

mmm... this is really cool of you guys.

I guess my ultimate rig would be:

sli EVGA GTX 780
i7 3930k
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4
Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3 2133
CORSAIR AX850
xspc ex360 kit
corsiar 800D


----------



## AsusFan30

I didn't want to be to greedy!

CPU
Intel Core i7 3770K Quad-Core 3.5GHz (3.9GHz TurboBoost), 8MB Cache $309 (USD)
from: amazon.com

Motherboard
MSI Z77IA-E53 (USB 3.0, SATA 6Gb/s, WiFi) $148.99 (USD)
from: amazon.com

Graphics
3GB EVGA GTX 780 $659 (USD)
3GB EVGA GTX 780 659 (USD)
from: amazon.com

RAM
16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz (2x8GB) $124.99 (USD)
from: amazon.com

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro Series
Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD128 128GB 2.5-inch SSD $129.99 (USD)
from: amazon.com $139.99 Visit Store

Optical Drive
12X Blu-ray (BD) Disc Combo
LG 12X Blu-ray Combo Drive SATA Model UH12NS29 $49.99 (USD)
from: amazon.com $47.99 Visit Store

OS
Genuine MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit Edition $89.95 (USD)
from: amazon.com

Power
850 Watt Corsair TX850M $124.99 (USD)
from: amazon.com

Case
Bitfenix Prodigy (Black)
BitFenix Prodigy Black mITX $89.98 (USD)

Total: $2394.00


----------



## Heartl3ss

This!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832746


----------



## Born For TDM

Answer:155

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZX9n
*
CPU*
Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
($169.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler*
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard*
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
($239.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory*
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
($239.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage*
Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
($434.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card*
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card
($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case*
Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case
($173.75 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply*
EVGA SuperNOVA Classified 1500W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
($399.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2428.67


----------



## Stuntfly02

No idea what the rules in MO are but 15 x 10 + 5 = 155.....

Ok now to my dream machine:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($234.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($349.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($334.99 @ B&H)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card ($605.91 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case ($130.25 @ TigerDirect)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($174.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Dell E2314H 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($167.58 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Dell E2314H 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($167.58 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2486.26
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-14 00:21 EST-0500)_


----------



## Caples

Resubbing mine since there have been some changes. Not sure which I would get atm. Probably number two.

Choice One
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($539.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($419.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* LEPA G Series 1600W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($280.49 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2560.45
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-26 22:01 EDT-0400)_

Choice Two
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($309.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($197.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($154.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* OCZ Vector Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($249.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($599.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80 PLUS Gold Certified SFX12V Power Supply ($93.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
*Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse ($69.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* LG 29EA93 ($599.99)
*Total:* $2496.88
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-26 21:25 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Gabkicks

155 is the answer. I dont think i posted in this thread: Here is my Rig in progress:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5220883


----------



## steelbom

Wow what an awesome thread - I should check this section more often.

This is my ultimate rig:

SilverStone Fortress FT02B
Seasonic SS-660XP2
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 1600MHz 4x4GB
ASRock Z77 Performance LGA 1155
Intel Core i5 3570K
Noctua NH-D14
Crucial M4 512GB
LG 27EA83-D Black 27 inch 1440p
GTX Titan 6GB

Total... well over $2,500.

Answer to question: 155

*EDIT*: Updated build 3.


----------



## UndeadGhost

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3930K

*Motherboard*: Asus Rampage IV Extreme

*Memory*: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory

*Storage*: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

*Power Supply*: Corsair AX1200i

*Video Card*: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC (03G-P4-2783-KR)

Answer to Skill testing question: 155


----------



## astrallite

PC Part Picker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/100zt
Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/step/purchase_info/type/RIG/id/5221192/version/5221194

I used newegg prices. It comes up to $2,279.92 pre-tax, might hit close to $2500 after taxes.
*
If I win this, I will donate my Evga GTX Titan to overclock to Overclock.net and they can use it in a raffle








*

I already have a 3770K but I don't have an SLI motherboard, so I want one and go SLI 780s. My dream! Also will reuse my PSU and RAM which is 1000W.

Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower Case $119.99

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V ATX LGA1155 Motherboard $179.99

Video Card #1: Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card $659.99

Video Card #2: Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card $659.99

Optical Drive #1: LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $69.99

Optical Drive #2: LG UH12NS29 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer $49.99

Hard Drive #1: Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $349.99

Hard Drive #2: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" Internal Hard Drive $189.99

Total: 2,279.92


----------



## andyv

So, I thought I would enter myself in this.

Rig Builder Link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5214274

*MOBO:* ASUS Maximus V Formula Motherboard
*CPU:* 3770K
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
*CASE:* NZXT Switch 810
*PSU:* Corsair AX1200i (although could probably go to the 860/860i)
*SSD1*: Intel 330 120gb
*HDD:* Seagate 1TB
*GPU(2):* Gigabyte 780 (however this would change depending on block availability)
*Cooling:* All water cooled (CPU, GPUs)

However no doubt this will change again next week and the week after. It comes to a about $2500 without cooling, a different case (as a placeholder)


----------



## uaedroid

Good Luck to Everyone!









Just Updating:
CPU: Core i7-4700K
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Extreme
Graphics: MSI GTX 780 Lightning
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
SSD: Samsung 830 250GB
Optical Drive : LG DVD Combo Drive
Cooling: Swiftech H220
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
Case: Corsair Carbide Air 540
OS: Windows 8 Pro


----------



## cruisant

The answer to that trick question is 69







:thumb:

MB: MSI X79-GD45 Plus
Gfx:2xNvidia Geforce titan
Total cost: 2,500 tax/shipping included

Goodluck to everyone and hopefully someone who has an old pc wins


----------



## Astral Fly

I've updated my rig a bit http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4903856


----------



## kkorky

Thanks admin for the chance to get a decent setup, here is my 'pie in the sky'

Within the confines of the 2500 USD budget, i would get:

CPU
i7 3930K - 569.99

Graphics
GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB (reference model EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR) -999.99

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 -169.99

Motherboard
ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA -289.99

RAM
CORSAIR Dominator 16GB -119.99

Hard Drive
Samsung 830 SSD 256 GB -159.99

Cooling
Kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition, nickel plated version - 140.00

All Neweg prices except the GPU block which is from Aquacomputer

Grand total=2449.94


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

updated list:
600t arctic white 179.99
2x seagate sv35 1tb 179.98
2x EVGA SC 680 FTW 999.98
corsair hx850 159.99
2x corsair 16gb vengence kits 243.98
asus sabertooth z77 1155 239.99
i7-3770k 329.99
x2 coolermaster sickleflow 120mm 15.98
corsair hydro h110 129.99

subtotal 2,299.88

after shipping 2,497.82


----------



## PR-Imagery

v2

A10-5800k x2

MSI R7950-3GD5/OC BE x2

GA-F2A85x-D3H x2

EVGA NEX650G x2

Crucial M4 256GB x2

Ripjaws Z 4*4GB 1866 x2

Trident X 4*8GB 1866 x1

Phanteks PH-TC12DX x2

$2405.85


----------



## SirCumference

Going to update my list since new goodies are out (still using my old parts too):

2x GTX 780s for SLI- $649.99 x2 - 1299.98

Samsung 840 250GB- $179.99

Seasonic Platinum 1000- $229.99

Dell u2713hm - $589.99

Prolimatech Megahamelms Red- $79.99

Total - $2379.94

Linky to rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5091669


----------



## Nonehxc

Nice. This is what I would get with 2,500 Dolans...brace for impact, prices in the EU suck, specially in Spain









i7 3770k 277.72 €/377.58 $
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H 192.92 €/248.39 $
G.Skill Ares 8gb 2133mhz 78.95 €/100.78$
2xGigabyte GTX 780 1339 €/1728$
Seasonic Platinum 860w 229 €/295.85$

See what I mean? Not only they do direct price conversion between €=$ on everything. They slap 19€ more on the 780 and then, when you do the exchange rate...









Grand total= 2750,6 Dolans.I would spent 250 dollars more than the contest limit, but that would be spare change after OCN gifted me such an awesome rig. My old parts(955be+mobo+psu+ram+7950+one HDD)would go to my little brother, he's a musician living in Barcelona an is eager for me to update, he's been collecting my spare parts hoping he will be able to build a gaming pc before he dies, but so far having a Pentium 3&4+mobos, old DRAM/SDRAM sticks and a 6800GT/6850 hasn't done him any good









With all the "current" hardware I would gift him, he would only need a case and a monitor







. I would keep the case(HAF 932+fans) one SSD and one HDD to happily join the OCN Dream Rig. I would ask my other little brother to customize some OCN love on the HAF panels









Good luck to everyone and a lil' more to me! 15x10+5=155. Probably don't needed but anyways...


----------



## gdubc

Okay so here is my entry. Some prices unannounced so far but I would say $3000 ballpark, and oh yeah 15x10+5=155 just in case..hate to lose for a stupid reason!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

•Mountain Mods Ascension
•i7 3960X
•Quad GTX Titans
•80-Plus Platinum 1500W+
•ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
•16GB CAS7 DDR3 (Quad Channel)
•ASUS Xonar Essence STX
•2x 512GB SSDs in Raid 0 for OS+quick access apps and games
•4x 512GB SSDs for storage/backup
•Dual custom water cooling loops (GPUs and CPU+mobo).
•3x 30" 16:10 (2560 x 1600) LCDs (lowest available response time)
•HiFiMAN HE-400 headphones
•Lit gaming keyboard of your choice
•And the best mouse ever: Logitech MX518 1800 dpi


----------



## JoshHunter

My ultimate rig:

*CPU:*
i7 4770K

*Motherboard:*
Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H

*RAM:*
G.Skill TridentX F3-2800C11D-8GTXD

*GPU:*
EVGA GTX780 AVX SLI

*Storage:*
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

*Chassis:*
Corsair 800D

*PSU:*
Corsair AX860

Oh and 10*15+5 = 155









I would have used RigBuilder but of course the 4770K hasn't been released yet!


----------



## Dangur

I just want 3960k


----------



## Nonehxc

Surely that would be awesome. That way I would be able to squeeze in an IPS 1440p monitor and a new case, and when I appeared with the old rig & monitor(a Dell U2311h) by my brother's door he woul skip a beat...and that's bad, cause he's a musician. Rhytmn and tempo pays his rent









Nevermind, I'm gonna update/build the same rig+other parts in US prices only to see in which crooked zone we live in, for S&G and then a bit of crying. Gotta be funny, just by the direct conversion 669$=669€ we have for the GTX 780 and then doing the exchange rate, 400$ more spent just because the great UE is soooo peaceful and cheery. Crap.









Updated rig in US Dolans prices only(Amazon+eBay),no direct conversion $=€ and then back again to cry:

3770k 300.49$
Seasonic Platinum 860w 199.99$
Gigabyte-Z77X-UD5H 180.98$
EVGA GTX 780 SC AVX*2 1318$
G.Skill Ares 1866mhz 8GB 75.99$
Yamakasi Catleap 2703 T.Glass 380.98$
Thermaltake v4 Black Edition 44.12$

Grand Total: 2502.1$

2 more parts for 250$ less that what would cost me without monitor or case in Spain € prices. LUDICROUS


----------



## Nonehxc

I'll repost this just in case anyone misses the huge diference the protection laws and the huge







goods from outside the EU get applied. Updated rig in US Dolans prices only(Amazon+eBay),no direct conversion $=€ and then back again to cry:

3770k 300.49$
Seasonic Platinum 860w 199.99$
Gigabyte-Z77X-UD5H 180.98$
EVGA GTX 780 SC AVX*2 1318$
G.Skill Ares 1866mhz 8GB 75.99$
Yamakasi Catleap 2703 T.Glass 380.98$
Thermaltake v4 Black Edition 44.12$

Grand Total: 2502.1$

2 more parts for 250$ less that what would cost me(2750$ after exchange rate) without monitor or case in Spain € prices. LUDICROUS


----------



## bluedevil

Revised mine again.







lol

CPU
Intel i7-3770K
$329.99 (USD)

Motherboard
MSI Z77IA-E53
$139.99

Graphics
Gigabyte GTX 780 3GB
$649.99

RAM
Crucial Ballistix Low Profile 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHZ - Own

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 512GB
$499.99

Hard Drive
Seagate Solid State Hybrid ST1000LM014 1TB 64MB Cache 2.5"
$119.99 (USD)

Optical Drive
ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS
$69.99 (USD)

Cooling

CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler
$89.99 (USD)

OS
Have copy of Win7

Monitor
BenQ XL2420T Black-Red 24"" 5ms (2ms GTG) Widescreen Height & Pivot Adjustable...
$389.99 (USD)

Power
Rosewill CAPSTONE-750-M 750W
$119.99 (USD)

Case
COOLER MASTER Elite 120 - Own

Audio
Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless 7.1 Gaming headset
$126.98 (USD)

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,536.89 (USD)


----------



## delusion87

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181500
Updated and pretty much changed everything (came out 6euro cheaper too)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Intel i7 3770k
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600
Sapphire Radeon HD7970
Crucial M4 512GB
Seagate Barracuda 2TB
NZXT Switch 810
NZXT Hale82 750W
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2

AND... *drumroll*

Dell Ultrasharp U2713H 27" 1440p

I already have the PSU and CPU Cooler.


----------



## lordhinton

updated again







didnt know the gtx 780 was out?

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/nvidiageforcegraphicscards/nvidiagtx780keplerseries/03g-p4-2781-kr.html


----------



## Colin0912

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/10xbF

updated rig thanks PedroC1999 for telling me about this site


----------



## illwill

Updated 6/29/13

*CPU*
Intel i7-3930K
$570

*Motherboard*
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
$430

*Graphics*
XFX Radeon HD 7970 Black Edition
$430

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
$520

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital Black 2TB
$160

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital Black 2TB
$160

*Optical Drive*
Asus 24X DVD Burner
$18

*Cooling*
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
$35

*Power*
Corsair HX850
$170

*Case*
Corsair 650D
$190


----------



## setza

My entry for the contest!

*CPU*
i7 3930k
$489.00

*Motherboard*
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
$429.99

*Graphics*
Evga GTX Titan
$1,099.99

*RAM*
32 GB corsair dominator
$249.99

*Power*
Corsair AX1200i
$279.99

*Case*
Corsair 900D
$359.99


----------



## Wolfram

Rig Update:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($233.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($51.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($329.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($329.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Das Keyboard Model S Professional Wired Standard Keyboard ($121.95 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1722.85
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-27 23:21 EDT-0400)_

Going for black and white. Going to buy some extensions and put it all in my already owned phantom 410. Think 2X 7950 can do 1440p?


----------



## MrStick89

3930k
ASus P9x79
Kingston hyperX 8gb
Seasonic 850w
Samsung 840 128gb
Sapphire 7970 x2
Kraken X60

~$2400 with rebates etc.


----------



## dr.evil

updated rig







good luck all i will only update again once the 4770k release









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## rrims

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($103.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($324.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1023.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2432.90
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-28 14:02 EDT-0400)_


----------



## airisom2

Well, mine is in an excel file with the hyperlinks on the side. It's around double the $2,500 budget, but it'll do...it's really nice. My plan is to replicate that awesome Silverstone FT02 build with the 540mm rad on the bottom, but make it even better.

buy list.xlsx 13k .xlsx file


----------



## GaMbi2004

Uuuh.. I wanna join this









I only picked the items I will need (I got cabinet, cooling and SSD covered)
Also, mainboard and CPU isn't out yet (should land in a few days though)

Mainboard: MSI Z87-GD65
CPU: Haswell 4670K
RAM: Corsair Dominator 2 x 8 GB 1866 MHz CL9 1.5V
GPU: GTX 780 x 2 (SLI)
+ waterblocks
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
Cost: 2500$~

here is my rig build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5226719


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyDriver*
> 
> Half the beauty of this contest is seeing what other people can dream up. I'm going all out by trying to cram as much as I can into a $2500 SFF build without cheaping out on components. I'm actually going to see if I can squeeze in a WC loop too. The 7970 is a top-of-the-line GPU from AMD/ATI, and because it costs less, I can put the rest towards other high quality components. The GTX 780 is BEASTLY, no doubts about that, but in this instance it's just not in my line of sight.


For me personally I bounced back and forth through a boatload of revisions like a lot of people have, but the one thing always eating at me is I've always wanted to do a Dual GPU build with a custom water loop. Given the "runt" frame issue with Radeon GPU in CrossFireX configurations, which it no seems is not going to be resolved until the later stages of the 8xxx series at the earliest, for smooth performance I chose to go with a 680 SLI. But I found a solid, highly rated 680 for a good price to help counter that (Gigabyte's GTX 680 OC Edition, Model number GV-N680OC-2GD, $469.99 each on newegg)... along with the added perk that a 680 SLI will still outperform a single 780. Of course I know I could do some things on the build cheaper than I am, but hey, like you, I'm trying to go as top notch as I can with this build and keep it close to $2,500. My total build would cost about $2700, so I'll buy the radiators, fittings, GPU backplates, and tubing on my own dime, and get the more expensive odds and ends with the $2,500 budget...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144108

EDIT: PS... I forgot to give you props on what I believe to be a Dio/pc pun in your username, lol.

But I do agree... for a single GPU rig, I would've totally taken a single 7970 over the 680, 690, 780, or Titan, simply for the fact that the performance to cost ratio you get with the 7970s (not too mention that it outperforms it equal generation competition in the 680) is too good to pass up.

Of course, I know I could cram this into a mid tower and have room for more rads etc... but the thought of having a Mountain Mods Bob Slay enclosed lanbox is too sweet to pass up on


----------



## badtaylorx

win my ultimate rig...

Replace Image
Rig type Gaming Rig
Description the graphics card is as of may 2013.... once th AIB partners come out with custom PCB 780s... that could change
Status Proposed Rig
Last updated Today at 5:13 pm
Photos (0)
add photos
Next
Prev
No photos found.
Components

Purchase Info Summary Details
COMPONENT PRICE PAID AVAILABLE FROM

CPU
intel i7 3930k
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2 1 LGA 2011 Processor - BX80619I73930K
$539 (USD)
$489.00
Visit Store

Motherboard
ASRock X79 EXTREME4-M LGA 2011
Asrock X79 EXTREME4-M LGA 2011
$199 (USD)
$199.99
Visit Store

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100351-6GVXSR Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB
$529 (USD)

RAM
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
$179 (USD)

Hard Drive
Plextor M5P Xtreme Series PX-256M5Pro 2.5" 256GB
$199 (USD)

Hard Drive
Plextor M5P Xtreme Series PX-256M5Pro 2.5" 256GB
$199 (USD)

Cooling
Swiftech H220 Water Cooler
$149 (USD)

Cooling
Swiftech MCW60-4870 VGA Water-block
$89 (USD)

Power
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G GOLD 120-PG-0750-GR 750W
$134 (USD)

Case
SilverStone Fortress Series FT03B
$149 (USD)
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,365 (USD)


----------



## amvnz

This is more of an upgrade for my current PC. I already have three 7970s.

Case: NZXT H630
CPU: 4770K
Motherboard: G1 Sniper 5
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB 2400Mhz
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 512GB

Those parts should be available next week.


----------



## PCunicorn

I am in!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5227172

It comes out to around $2500 depending where you shop. Any DVD burner will do. Awesome contest!


----------



## Colin0912

This Is Last Update For My Planned Rig

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/10Phg


----------



## campingturtle

AMD FX 8350
Asus Crosshair V Formula Z AM3+
Sapphire Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB
Kingston Hyper X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1600
Crucial M500 960GB SATA 2.5" SSD
Corsair Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
Windows 8 Pro 64bit
Corsair HX Series HX850 850w PSU
NZXT Phantom Red/White Finish w/Red Trim Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower

Total Cost $2,242.91

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5227334


----------



## blazed_1

Here's what I would build if I won;
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5226011

Would mostly be used for gaming but would also see some folding and boincing.


----------



## A7xConnor

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4710#post_19936262

Updated my rig for the first time


----------



## Wolfram

Are Frozen CPU shirts considered good under the contest










Well I need a new desk anyways so I budgeted that in there. Ready to get my hands and hopefully not components wet so I put in a watercooling kit and a switch for it all to go into. Also add some 40$ for GTs or something.









PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($233.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($56.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Sandisk Extreme 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($159.95 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($289.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($289.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($152.95 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Das Keyboard Model S Professional Wired Standard Keyboard ($121.95 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Frozen CPU shirts ($57.00)
*Other:* XSPC Raystorm 750 RS240 Extreme Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit + Additives and EK Blue Fluid ($167.00)
*Other:* Desk ($250.00)
*Total:* $2349.75
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-28 22:22 EDT-0400)_


----------



## target39

*Updated Rig* (Prices are as of May 28, 2013) *RIGBUILDER*-http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5195157

*CPU*- Looking to wait until Ivy-Bridge E (I7-4930K specifically) -- I might use a Xeon until then

*Cooler*- Cheap water cooler for now, may upgrade later to a custom loop

*Motherboard*- I already own a Rampage IV Extreme

*Storage*- Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD $139.99 @Newegg

*RAM*- 2x Team Xtreem DDR3-2400 16GB 2x8GB kit $144.99 each ($289.98)@Newegg

I know the Xeon will not be able to utilize DDR3-2400, but the Ivy Bridge-E's IMC will be able to, I'm just going to downclock it with tighter timings for now

*PSU*- Lepa G1600 1600W Power Supply $280.49 @Newegg

80 PLUS Gold and just a bit shy of Platinum, 1600w that can power anything, Fully Modular, JonnyGuru recommended, nuff' said.

*GPU*- 4 Way CrossfireX Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD 7970 $379.99 each ($1519.96) @Newegg

*Case*- Xigmatek Elysium $149.99 @Newegg

*Total*- $2380.41+shipping (if any)


----------



## raisethe3

Been a while, updated my proposed rig:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4907319


----------



## stnz

Updated mine as well, it's been a while









http://pcpartpicker.com/user/stnz/saved/1zE1

And if this was a dream rig without limit, I would obviously go with :
Asus Maximus V, Titan SLI, 900D, 32GB Dominator, etc.


----------



## Brutuz

Decided to update mine to a SFF rig.


----------



## Daredevil 720

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829179

I changed my X79 dream rig to a Z77 one. I'll update it to Z87 once we know the prices. It came out at $2400 so there's $100 left to compensate for the higher prices on the 4770K and Maximus VI Extreme, plus shipping.









Now on to the waiting game...


----------



## ChaosAD

New build,

3930k
Maximus v formula X79
Gskill 2400 16gb
Evga Gtx780 acx (classified/lightning if available)
Cosrair H110
Cosrair 350D
Any 450-500w platinum psu available
Samsung 840 pro

For those who wonder about the parts it will be a mix and match of gear with my current pc so as to have a decicated folding pc and a gaming/folding one!


----------



## lilchronic

i want to win








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4992924


----------



## Colin0912

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/1130h Build Update Swapped Ram PSU And Mobo


----------



## dr4gonhunt3rZ

Hope to win!







Good luck to everyone too!









build on pcppartpicker @ http://pcpartpicker.com/p/114ms


----------



## DizzlePro

PC Part PickerUK - http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/TylQ
Pc PArt Picker US - http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TylQ

CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K = £243.54/ $309.99

MOTHERBOARD - .MSI Z77A-GD65 = £123.07/ $154.99

Memory - Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory = £62.47/ $89.99

Storage - Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB 2.5" SSD = £170.48 / $229.99

Video Card - Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card = £343.39 / $433.98

Cpu Cooler -Corsair H100i Liquid CPU Cooler = £89.98/$99.99

Power Supply Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified = £139.00/$160.98

Total Cost at time of post = £1171.93/ $1479.91

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## 316320

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K $229.99

CPU Cooler: Corsair H90 $99.99

Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4 $134.99

Memory: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) (black) 1866 $159.99

Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB $219.99

Video Card: EVGA GTX 780 $649.99 x2 = $1299.98

Case: NZXT Phantom 410 (Black) $84.50

Power Supply: SeaSonic Platinum 860W $199.99

Total: $2444.41


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Ok in my Ultimate Rig would it be better to run 2 Dimms of 8GB (2x8GB=16gb) or four Dimms of 4GB (4x4GB=16GB) with the Gigabyte UP7 and 3770k?

P.S. good luck to everybody and cant wait to see another Ultimate Build Log from whoever wins!

Need link huh?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941


----------



## rdrdrdrd

ASUS P9X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 $349

Intel Core i7-3930K 569

G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (8 x 4GB) 289

1 GTX780 (~500) (if too expensive then 770)

modular psu (120)

Ft02 (350)

Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK 140mm UFB (80)

1 Tempered Glass 27" Yamakasi Catleap (380)

Das Keyboard (130)

RAZER DeathAdder (60)


----------



## easyhoting

I want to win this!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230057


----------



## anistii

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230177

came up to like $3,000 something XD but hey it said ultimate and the $2500 will help :3

would like to say thanks guys this is really awesome :3


----------



## chase11

Motherboard: Evga SR-2 $450
CPU: 2x Xeon E5620s $790
GPU: 2x Evga Geforce GTX 770s $820
RAM: 24gb corsair domonator gt 2000Mhz $310
PSU: Seasonic x-1250 $255
Storage: Samsung 840 250gb $190
Case: 900D $350

Cooling:
CPU Waterblocks: 2x EK Supremacy nickel + plexi $146
GPU Waterblocks: 2x EK Gtx 770 nickel + plexi $222
1x Alphacool ST30 480mm radiator $74 (already own one)
1x XSPC RS360 360mm radiator (owned)
1x Bitspower dual D5 pump top $95
2x Swiftech MPC655 D5 pumps $134
Acrylictubing and fittings ~$500
Other things ~$500

would be so awesome to finally have the build I have litterally be dreaming about. SR-2 pure awesomeness to a level I can't put words to


----------



## RocketAbyss

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230429

Heres mine! Roughly USD 2516 based on some newegg pricing and my own country store pricing. Its gonna be a Haswell Build!


----------



## huzzug

I'd like to re-submit my *configuration*

Already have an cooler, so i guess that would go over and if went custom loop route, i think i can bear that much at least.


----------



## Noupoi

Longtime lurker here, I guess I better get posting!









This is my ultimate rig. Haven't completely decided on the RAM, motherboard, or colour scheme yet.



This is actually a rig I plan to build this summer too, hence the level of detail!


----------



## AaronO

figure it was about time to post here








CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k
GPU: MSI GTX 780 x2
PSU: Corsair AX850
Case: Corsair Obsidian 650d
Monitor: LG 29EA93-P (dat 21/9 aspect ratio







)
That's $2500 bucks worth of hardware lol.
Everything else is TBD.
Cooling will be a custom loop, of course


----------



## Kuudere

I've actually put this off for a decent amount of time because I couldn't even think of what I'd do with $2500, but since Haswell prices are up and shipping, time for an edit :3
The goal of this is to make something up to date as far as when this was posted reusing parts I have already and I'd probably sell off my old system at some point. I don't really want watercooling because it's just another possible point of failure to me, not worth the headache.

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
MB: ASUS Z87-PRO 1150 Intel Z87
RAM: 2x Kingston HyperX Black 8GB (2 x 4GB)
GPU: EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780
PSU: Seasonic SS-660XP2
HDD: Western Digital Red WD30EFRX 3TB + Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD10JPVT (I already have 5 drives and a Samsung 830 128GB, I don't need another SSD really unless someone wants to convince me otherwise =w=)
Fans: 2x Corsair Air Series AF140

Now where is the rest of the money going? Towards a pair of 2560x1440 monitors from Korea (Left the rest open due to price fluctuations).

Trying to decide on getting a new case for my old computer parts so I can sell it off or just sell it as is minus a case and drives, pretty sure it would sell eitherway~


----------



## kepiinskii

Updated mine with Haswell and a 780


----------



## DizZz

Rig updated for the last time (ha jokes







)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625/version/5044627


----------



## Pebruska

Here's my ultimate rig
Parts:
*GPU*: GTX 780
*PSU*: Silverstone st65f-g
*Storage*: Samsung 840 pro 512gb
*RAM*: Kingston hyperx beast 1866 2x8gb
*OS*: Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)

Watercooling:
EK titan/780 block
EK-Supremacy Clean 1155 block
10x 16/10mm EK compression fittings (silver)
2x 16/10 quick disconnects
Alphacool VPP655 Single edition pump
Alphacool d5 pumptop
Masterkleer 16/10 tubing (white)
XSPC AX360 + XSPC desk stand
Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 - res
3x NB-eLoop B12-3

Don't know if i need to put this but here:
What is 15 x 10 + 5?
The answer is 155


----------



## PedroC1999

Oh well, here I am again.

I nominate myself to win again, the parts list...

AX1200
Powercolor 7950
7950 water block and backplate
DWOOD's 810 Pedestal
480mm radiator
a few more fittings

Rest would be donated to OCN/ given to lucky users


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

My ultimate rig would mostly be adding and upgrading what I already have, and as such I will only list the new parts.
PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/11oWB
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/11oWB/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/11oWB/benchmarks/

CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($429.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($128.44 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($128.44 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.50 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($565.51 @ Amazon)
Total: $2401.84
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-30 17:35 EDT-0400)

Also a Monoprice Mechanical keyboard for $57.74


----------



## zucciniknife

My rig is in my sig as ultimate dream rig that I want, I would take some of the components not listed there from my old comp and put them in the new one. I hope I win









Depending on the timing I might switch cpu and mobo to Haswell


----------



## Levys

First off







GOOD LUCK ALL YOU GUYS AND GALLS









This is my ultimate rig.







. for real if i could get this baby i would make an extensive build log and review all the parts
as i am about to do with my current build.

already own:
Crosshair v formula z
AMD Black Edition AMD FX 8350

Corsair Obsidian Series 900D +- 350€
ASUS MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 + EK ASUS Radeon HD 7970 Matrix VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ 630€+-
+EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z acetal nickel 290€+-+
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-900 +-140€
G.Skill SNIPER Series geheugen - 2133 Mhz 16 GB : 4 x 4 GB +- 146€

watercooling-
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator +-57€
Black Ice GT Stealth 360 X-Flow Radiator - Black +-70€
Koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir Rev 2.0 +-134€
Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE 12v Water Pump - PWM Enabled x 2 +-200€
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - 10ft Retail Pack x1 +- 24€
EK Supreme LTX AMD CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel +-50€

sleeving
Mod/Smart Professional Kobra System Sleeving Kit - White +- 40€

fittings ( just about guessing here )
Alphacool Compression Fitting - G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD (16/10mm) - Deep Black x4 +-32€
Alphacool G1/4 Thread 45° Rotary 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fitting - Deep Black x4 +-32€
Alphacool G1/4 Thread 90° Rotary 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Compression Fitting - Deep Black x4 +-32€

fans
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM x6 +-100€
bunch of modright ninja fan gromets









well that's about 2 grand right there...you asked for it








whit another 500 or so i could finish it off like i should
making it an original one off. away whit 2 tones i say

if i get this lucky id give away my other parts to people that really needed them here on ocn.


----------



## Jaacckk

Rig updated 2nd time.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4905415


----------



## MocoIMO

This would save me a lot of needed money for my expected little one







Good luck to everyone and here's my ultimate rig
http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/

CPU - i7 3770k - $311.55
CPU Cooler - Corsair H100i - $99.99
MB - Asus Sabertooth z77 - $228.99
Memory - Corsair Dominator Plus(1866) - $189.02
HDD - Samsung 840 pro 512gb - $429.99
HDD #2 - WD Black 4TB - $281.98
GPU - Asus 7970 3GB - $579.99
Case - Silverstone FT02 -$229.00
PSU - Corsair 860i - $189.99

Total = 2540.50


----------



## patriotaki

Updated my CONFIGURATION a bit , until 4770k comes out.

Hope you like it








*
TOTAL : $2.900 USD*


----------



## dr.evil

update: add a gtx 770 sli and a case
if i am from venezuela i will have to left some of the money price for shipping if i win so ocn can send me the parts ??

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## Erlex

EVGA GTX 780 650$
Intel I7-3770k - 300$
Samsung 840 Pro 256 gb x2 - 500$
Seasonic X750 Gold - 150$
Cooler Master HAF X - 200$
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo - 35$
G Skill Ripjaws X Series 16 GB (4x4) 1866 - 140$
WD Black 4TB 7200 RPM 64 MB - 300$
Asus Sabertooth Z77 LG1155 Intel Mobo - 240$

2515$. Went a bit over, something was probably on sale


----------



## gdubc

Updated my *Rig*. Two 780 classisified hydro copper edition.....very nice.


----------



## Erick Silver

Its been MONTHS since I originally posted my build. Its buried back in the thread somewhere. Spent loads of time looking for it but could not find it. Decided I needed to update my original build.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($150.98 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($114.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($283.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($283.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* NZXT Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan ($17.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* NZXT Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan ($17.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* NZXT Air Flow Series 83.6 CFM 140mm Fan ($17.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.50 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($144.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Ducky DK9008S2 Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($139.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* Razer Naga Hex Wraith Red Edition Wired Laser Mouse ($82.98 @ Newegg)
*Other:* NZXT Red LED Lighting 2m ($17.99)

*Total: $2438.29*
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-31 11:00 EDT-0400)_

Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## Colin0912

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/1oxGq


----------



## dumb321

CPU: Intel i7-3820

Mobo: Asus Rampage IV Gene

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866

GPU: 2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature+ w/Backplate 02G-P4-2685-KR

SSD: Plextor M5P 256GB

PSU: SeaSonic Platinum 660W

Case: Fractal Design Arc Mini

Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler


----------



## adog12341

The rig I would set up! Would be used mostly for gaming. My brother also likes to take pictures, so he could edit them on here too.

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146099 NZXT Phantom 630 (White)

Hard Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136792 Western Digital Caviar Black 2tb

Power Supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087 Seasonic x750 80+ Gold Power Supply

RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231562 G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 1866 4x8GB

Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802 ASUS Rampage IV Extreme x79 E-atx motherboard

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492 Intel i7-3930k Hexi-core @ 3.2 (for about 2 minutes, before I would overclock the s*** out of it!







)

CPU (GPU later) Cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108183 Swiftech H220 CLC

SSD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193 Samsung 840 Pro 256gb

Video Cards (x2): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161412 HIS 7970 IceQx^2 3GB

Yes, a bit over budget, but I'd gladly front the extra $500







Already have a nice 23" Asus IPS monitor, might have to get 2 more if I won this rig.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Once again, an update was necessary... Than you Nvidia for rebadging the 680 as the 770... I can now get the SLI build I want, with water cooling loop, for under the $2,500 budget... $2,497.92 including shipping estimates to be exact, lol.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144108

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kikibgd

This is basically my next build witch will happen in next few months(after summer), lets see if i am lucky

*CPU:* Intel i7 3770k

*Cooling:* Swiftech H220 + 240mm XT45 push pull+some nice tubing + mdpc sleeving

*Motherboard:* Msi mPower Z77

*GPU:* MSI GTX 780 Lightning +some waterblack with backplate when it will be available

*RAM:* G.SKILL Ripjaws X (F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM) x2

*Power Supply:* Corsair AX 860

*HDD:* Already have Intel SSD 510 250gb + 3x Samsung barracuda 3tb so its no need

*Sound:* Already have Asus Xonar DX

*Headset:*dont hate me please Sennheiser PC 350SE

*Case:* Already have Corsair 650d but 900d is in my mind









*Keyboard:* Logitech g710+ US oh wait no no if i win i want Ducky Shine V2 brown swich yes please







+WASD sound suppression black rings

*Mouse:* Logitech g700s

*Monitor:* Yamakasi catleap q270 2b









I dont know if its over or under any help is welcome

FEED MY ADDICTION


----------



## Ghost12

cpu - intel 3770k - $329.00
mobo - Asus Sabertooth z77 - $239.00
Gpu - Evga gtx 770 - $419.00
GPu - Evga gtx770 - £419.00
Psu - Rosewill fortress 750w - $119.00
Ssd - Samsung 840 256gb - $249.00
Hdd - Seagate sv23 2tb - $109.00
Case - Nzxt phantom white - $119.99
Cooler - COOLER MASTER Eisberg 240L Prestige - $179.00

Total = $2181,00

All from Newegg


----------



## NameUnknown

pfSense box: $249.96
Motherboard/CPU: Gigabyte GA-C847N-D - $79.99
Memory: 4GB G.Skill Eco CAS7 DDR3 1333 - $39.99
Case: Supermicro 1U rackmount case with 200W PSU - $79.99
HD: 250GB WD Blue 2.5" - $49.99

FoG box: $274.96
Motherboard/CPU: Gigabyte GA-C847N-D - $79.99
Memory: 4GB G.Skill Eco CAS7 DDR3 1333 - $39.99
Case: Supermicro 1U rackmount case with 200W PSU - $79.99
HD: 500GB WD Black - $74.99

XBMC box: $454.94
CPU: AMD A4-4000 3.0GHZ APU w/HD7480 GPU - $45.99
Motherboard: Biostar A55MD2 Ver. 7.0 - $49.99
Memory: 4GB G.Skill Eco CAS7 DDR3 1333 - $39.99
HD: 2TB WD Red - $119.99
Optical: LG Bluray drive - $39.99
Case: Athena Power 1U Rackmount case with 300W PSU - $159.99

Windows & Backup Server: $1496.88
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 3.3GHz - $234.99
Motherboard: Supermicro MBD-X9SCL-F-O LGA1155 - $179.99
RAM: Kingston 16GB DDR3 1333 Unbuffered ECC RAM - $149.99
RAM: Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333 Unbuffered ECC RAM - $49.99
HDDs: 6x 2TB WD Green SATA3 - $599.94
Optical: Slimline Samsung DVD Burner - $21.99
Case/PSU: Supermicro 2U Rackmount case with 400W PSU - $259.99

GRAND TOTAL: $2476.74


----------



## delusion87

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181500
Updated.


----------



## Stormblade

Here is my submission:

Case: AZZA Solano 1000
MOBO: Asus P8Z77-V
CPU: i7-3770k
Cooler: Zalman CNPS9500A
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws Z (4x4GB kit)
GPU: GTX680 4GB
PSU: Antec HGC-750
HDDs: Samsung 840 Pro MZ-7PD256BW (SSD) / Seagate Barracuda STBD2000101 2TB (Platter)
Monitor: Planar PXL2430MW 23.6" Touchscreen (1920x1080)
Optical: LG WH14NS40


----------



## gogojet

Case NZXT Phantom 410 (White) Mid-Tower

Power Supply PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk II 950W 80 PLUS Silver PSU

Motherboard Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 990FX Motherboard

CPU :-AMD FX-8350 4.0 GHz Deneb-based 3.2 GHz Vishera CPU

Cooling system Noctua NH-D14

RAM G.Skill Ares Series 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (2 x 4 GB)

Graphics Card 2 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3 GB Graphics Cards (CrossFire)

Hard Drive and SSD OCZ Vertex 2 256 GB SSD
Hard Drive and SSD Samsung SpinPoint F3 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD

DVD Burner Lite-On 24x DVD Burner


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Here is an update rig because like a noob i can't find mine either amongst all these beautiful rigs.

CPU: 3770k Newegg - $299.99
MB: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H Newegg - $199.99
GPU: EVGA 770 Superclock Newegg - $419.99
Case: NZXT 820 Newegg : $249.99
PSU: Seasonic X series 850 Newegg - 209.99
RAM: G Skill Ripjaws 16GB Newegg - 129.99
SSD: Kingston HyperX 240GB Newegg 239.99
HDD: WD Black 1TB Newegg - 94.99
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance Newegg 149.99
Monitor: Asus 23' Newegg - 199.99
Mouse: Razer Naga - Newegg 79.99
Blu-Ray Burner Newegg - 84.99
Heatsink: Noctua NH-D14 Newegg 95.99
Trip-Light Surge protector - 54.99

Total + Shipping = Grand Total: $2,412.49


----------



## stnz

I would gladly pay the difference ! Big max 500$ with shipping :'D

And just in case as well : 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## patriotaki

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/patriotaki/saved/1Gmi

Answer : 155

Good luck to all of you


----------



## Nonehxc

Well, I'm gonna update MAH RIGZ since Haswell pricing started showing









Intel I7-4770K 300€
Gigabyte Z87X-OC 199€
Nvidia 780x2 550€
Seasonic Platinum 860w 223,11€
G.Skill Ares 2133mhz 8GB 88,89€

Total= 1910,98€/2483,14$ US taking into account 780 real prices in EU.

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## AtomTM

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3640#post_19772211

Entering for the month of June If I am not already in!

Hoping to win, Sincerely!









Cheers


----------



## Tillmander

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1bQ04
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1bQ04/by_merchant/

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($226.22 @ DirectCanada)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($180.02 @ TigerDirect)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($599.99 @ Amazon Canada)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre 47.7 CFM 140mm Fan ($9.97 @ Outlet PC)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($69.99 @ NCIX)
*Monitor:* BenQ RL2455HM 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($198.00 @ Newegg)
*Other:* PrimoChill PRIMOFLEX (white) ($24.99)
*Other:* EK-SUPREMACY Acetal CPU Water Block ($64.99)
*Other:* Black Ice GTS Stealth 240 ($54.99)
*Other:* Swiftech HELIX-120-BW-PWM 120mm (Quantity 2) ($25.98)
*Other:* Ek pump top and res ($44.99)
*Other:* pump swiftech ($69.99)
*Other:* fittings (no idea what to get, guessing price) ($50.00)
*Other:* Corsair individually sleeved cables (white)
*Total:* $2192.52

(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-29 12:57 EDT-0400)
15 x 10 + 5 =155
Update no longer need a keyboard seeing as i bought one (cm storm rapid, blue switch) because it was on sale for $34 and i got got a free monitor from a friend so no need for one. But maybe ill buy a 1440p monitor with the leftover cash.


----------



## Ramsey77

Ultimate UPGRADE:

EVGA ACX GTX780. $660
Asus PB278Q. $634
Intel i7-4930k ~$600
Crucial M500 960Gb. $600

Total: $2494


----------



## patriotaki

MY CONFIG

Answer : 155

not going to win but anyways, good luck


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I can dream of winning









Proposed rig


----------



## Gabkicks

I made a few changes:
4770k, asrock z87 extreme 6, 16gb DDR3, GTX 780 sli, 512gb ssd, 2tb storage drive








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5220883


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> My Dream Rig would consist of these components and more!
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941
> 
> *Cpu*=I7-3770k http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
> *MOBO*= Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 (love the Gigabyte boards!!) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128569
> *PSU*= Corsair AX1200 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014
> *GPU*= 2x EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked in SLI http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130769
> *SSD*= Samsung 840 pro 256 GB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193
> *HDD*= WD Velociraptor 1TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243
> *CASE*= Corsair Obsidian 900D http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139019
> *MEMORY*= Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233287
> *Total= ~$2853*
> 
> *COOLING*= Alphacool Nexxos XT45 480 Radiator + 2x Alphacool nexxos XT45 360 radaitors http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32766
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32765
> 
> *FITTINGS*= EK compression fittings http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_346_365
> 
> *EK CPU water block* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_498_490&products_id=34419
> 
> *PUMP*= SWIFTECH mcp655 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909
> 
> *RESERVOIR*= EK Res X3 400 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_659&products_id=36032
> 
> *2x Ek GPU water blocks*. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=35691
> 
> *Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing Onyx Black* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_413_292_1153
> Total=~$900
> 
> Thank You OCN and the community for making this site the best in my opinion!!!!


Figured I would upodate my rig at least one more time for Haswell and the new Z87 Classified board.....I love EVGA and Corsair products so I figured I would build a system utilizing these manufacturers exclusively (minus the HDD as EVGA nor Corsair make a Spin drive...I could do a high capacity SSD but I might change my mind and do that eventually)

CPU- i7-4770k
MOBO- EVGA Z87 Classified- http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=152-HW-E878-KR
PSU- EVGA SuperNOVA 1000G2 ( or Might swap for a CORSAIR PSU)- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010
GPU- EVGA GTX 770 X2 in sli (switched from 780's for price reasons....or I would go with a single GTX 780 Hydro Copper)- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130919
SSD- Corsair Force GT 240GB- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233208
HDD- WD Velociraptor 1 TB- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236243
Case- Custom Made Acrylic wall mounted case with externally housed Radiators
MEMORY- Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233347

SO basically a few changes that I feel would be a nifty little set up.......Plus it would all obviously be water cooled with EVGA GPU water blocks and the rest would stay the same as above....

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5176941


----------



## iamwardicus

It's in my sig, but this is the most updated pricing 

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/121cH
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/121cH/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/121cH/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($324.98 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($339.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Samsung S27A850D 27.0" Monitor ($757.58 @ Newegg)
Total: $2052.53

The other $500 would be for 3x GT 1850rpm fans, a UT60 360mm radiator, a Heatkiller 3.0 , & a 2nd Trident-X kit to match my current one.


----------



## Rytingur

Hay everyone back from deployment







saw this thread and thought I would throw my name into the running









Case:
Cooler Master Storm Trooper ($154.32)

CPU:
Intel Core i7 3770K ($366.53)

Motherboard:
MSI Z77 Mpower ATX ($212.20)

Video Card:
MSI Radeon HD 7970 Lightning Boost Edition ($511.23)

Memory:
Patriot Viper 3 16GB 2X8GB - Black Mamba ($192.91)

Hard Drive/SSD:
Samsung 840 Series 250GB ($183.26)

Power Supply:
XFX Pro 850W Black Edition ($144.68)

Cooling
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme ($135.02)
Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Ed Dual Pack ($38.57)

Optical:
ASUS DRW-24B1ST 24X SATA DVD Writer OEM ($24.10

Total cost:
$1,962.82 (USD)

*I used NCIX.com (Canadian site) for the prices which I then converted to USD









Rig Builder Link:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5235508


----------



## john1016

Cant wait to win this







. All I want is a cheap little Intel system along with some parts from my current rig







. Good luck to all for this month's drawing


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Back to the topic... my final update to my rig until the 770 water blocks and backplates are out... decided to switch it up (again) to an X-79 rig for upgrading down the road (like IB-E this fall/winter) because I know I'll win by September at the latest... I always have ridiculous luck the closer my B-Day gets...









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144108

and this is post 100 for me!


----------



## neo0031

My, my. I guess my dream generic Corsair build with dream desk parts does fall under the price bracket... Even though I have no idea how US MIR work.







This should be my final edit.









PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($189.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($154.15 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($154.80 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* TAHITI LE XFX Radeon HD 7870 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($224.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* TAHITI LE XFX Radeon HD 7870 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($224.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window ATX Mid Tower Case ($104.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.09 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($26.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($197.98 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.94 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Samsung S23A700D 120Hz 23.0" Monitor ($219.97 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Razer BlackWidow 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($91.51 @ Amazon)
*Speakers:* Creative Labs GigaWorks T20 Series II 28W 2ch Speakers ($82.99 @ Adorama)

*Total:* $2378.37


----------



## patriotaki

Upgraded to i7 Haswell 4770k and ASUS Z87 DELUXE MOBO









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414


----------



## Shurtugal

The RigBuilder link is:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5236459

I recently spent some money on a rig, but really can't afford to upgrade Graphics cards/monitors right now, and winning this would give me a chance to finish of my build.

This primarily consists of an upgrade of my current rig, with 3 screens, 2 770's to use them, more ram, new fans to improve the airflow in my case, a new keyboard, mouse and so on.

Total: $2990 AUD

Well, I would love to have this rig, but Good Luck to everyone participating in the event!

Edit: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Davayy

Cpu: i7 4770K
MOBO: Gigabyte Z87X-UD7 TH
PSU: Seasonic x850 Gold
GPU: SLI 780s - reference
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 512GB x 2
HDD: WD Velociraptor 1TB
CASE: Fractal Define R4
MEMORY: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866
COOLING: H100i

Don't need to go all fancy, simple & clean is what i'm going for.








Good luck all.


----------



## mehta23

My build : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5236660

Just some quick ideas, I might update it/add prices later on


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770k

CPU cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100i

Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z87

Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-14900CL10D-16GBXL

Storage: Samsung 830 256GB

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB x 2

Power Supply: Corsair AX1200 Gold

Case: Corsair Graphite 600T Silver Edition Case....This would be my Ultimate rig....


----------



## patriotaki

Changed Again

*TOTAL : $ 3083*


----------



## gboeds

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/150_50#post_18999705

updated for current pricing...


----------



## KingT

This would be my new rig , just what was on top of my head









Galaxy GTX 780 3GB - 650$
Intel I7 3770K - 340$
Asus sabertooth Z77 - 240$
4x 4GB HyperX 1866MHz - 190$
SeaSonic SSR-650RM 650W G-Series PSU - 110$
Kingston V300 120GB SSD - 110$
WD 1TB Caviar Black (WD1002FAEX ) SATA3 - 95$
Cooler Master HAF X - 200$
Noctua NH-D14 - 80$
DELL UltraSharp 24" - 280$
Logitech G510 keyboard - 90$
Roccat KONE Pure mouse - 70$
Logitech Z506 Speaker System - 90$

TOTAL: 2545$

CHEERS..


----------



## Hartk1213

ok so i havent posted in this thread since i think march...but anyways here is my updated rig
CPU - Intel Core i7-4770k - 349.99
MOBO - Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 LGA 1150 - 409.99
GPU - Asus GTX 770 Sli- 819.99
RAM - Corsair Vengeance 16GB - 139.99
SSD - Crucial M4 512GB - 399.99
PSU - Seasonic X1050 - 204.99
HDD - WD Black 2TB - 169.99
Cooler - Corsair H100i - 109.99
KB - Rosewill Mech Keyboard RK-9000i - 74.99
Total - $2464.89


----------



## BKinn

Wow, just saw this thread... This is so awesome! Congrats to all the winners so far!
*My Build:*

*Case*
Corsair 350D with window

*Fan Controller*
NZXT Sentry

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 Micro ATX

*GPU*
Gigabyte 780 3GB

*PSU*
Seasonic X750 Gold

*CPU*
i7 3770K

*SSD*
Samsung 840 256GB

*RAM*
Muskin Enhanced Blackline 16GB 1600

*Monitor*
Dell U2412M

*CPU Cooler*
Corsair H100i

*Fans*
GELID FN-FW12PL-18 120mm fan (x5)

*TOTAL: $2,389.85*


----------



## LGxStarburst

Since everyone else updates every month i guess ill join the crowd







i figure last three hundred can go towards creating asecond loop in this rig for the video cards.. and maybe custom paint..







(since i so would paint that sabertooth mobo cover!! ) or a SSD i have one i would throw in this so no need to put it on parts list










CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($228.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Patriot Viper 3 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($277.13 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.98 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($239.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($239.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case ($349.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition 62.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($26.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($274.78 @ Newegg)
Other: XSPC Raystorm 750 RS360 Extreme Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit ($162.99)
Total: $2215.81
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-02 23:03 EDT-0400)


----------



## Im Batman

*Here is my If Only*

*RIG*

CPU $389
Intel Core i7 4770K
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23497

Motherboard $319.00
ASUS Sabertooth Z87 Motherboard
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23588

RAM $219
Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX3M2A1866C9 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21303

Case $369
CoolerMaster Cosmos II Ultra Tower
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19128

PSU $295
Seasonic XP-1000 Platinum 1000W Power Supply
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18858

VGA $419
Sapphire Radeon HD7970 3GB OC Edition with Boost
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21322

Hard Drives $249 / $99
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD Retail Box
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22032

Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19554

Mouse $55
Tt eSPORTS Black Element 6500 DPI Gaming Mouse
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17304

Keyboard $69
Tt eSPORTS Challenger Pro Gaming Keyboard
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14843

*COOLING*

CPU Water Block $75
Koolance CPU-380I CPU Water Block for Intel
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21983

Radiator $84
XSPC RX360 Radiator
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12559

Fans $19 X 3
Scythe 120mm Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM Fan
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19502

Pump / Reservoir $239
XSPC Twin D5 Dual Bay Reservoir Pump Combo
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21256

Barbs / Fittings $4.50 X 6
XSPC G1/4 Chrome 1/2 Compression Fitting
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21838

Tubing $25
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing UV Blue 1/2ID 10ft
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22153

Anti-Corrosive / Anti-Biocide $14
PrimoChill Liquid Utopia Clear Additive 15ml
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21444

Excluding bits and pieces e.g. SATA Cables etc

Total $3003.00 (Taken from PC Case Gear Australia)
Total + Shipping $ 3034.00

A little over $2.5k but hey

*Absence makes the heart grow fonder*

*Love thy forum*


----------



## Dopamin3

Here is my rig for the contest.

Thanks for this chance


----------



## Majorhi

I just seen this posting. Here goes my shot at it. I think it's pretty sweet. This would be an awesome rig.









CPU: AMD 8350 $199
Mobo: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z $214.99
GPU: ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5 $399.99
Hard Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256 GB $239.99
Hard Drive: Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB x 2 $279.98
Optical Drive: LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE $79.99
Cooling: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK $79.99
Monitor: ASUS VS278Q-P Black 27 $289.99
Keyboard: Rosewill Illuminated Mechanical Gaming Keyboard $119.99
Power Supply: CORSAIR AX1200i $329.99
Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition $209.99

Grand Total on Newegg of: 2444.88

Dream Machine


----------



## patriotaki

My Final Change!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414

TOTAL : $ 2.9K


----------



## wolfeking

Destroyed for better rig.

@Jamaican Reaper
Massive upgrade. 20% or so maybe on CPU (just guessing at 10% for 2 generations), RAM is no upgrade, Board is the same, GPU is far better than HD3000, Water cooling is much better than 212EVO (which is not very good to begin with).


----------



## un-midas touch

What I want to win








Thanks guys.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hey guys how your current rig compare to (win your ultimate rig) in terms of performance....


Ridiculously PWNed.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtreemeNoob*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5169238
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Uh2Q


My updated dream with haswell









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5169238/version/5169240

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12tCr


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Updated for Haswell. Really hope I win!

Um... I mean, good luck everyone...


----------



## RatPatrol01

Here's my entry, as well as in rigbuider

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($104.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($93.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($58.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1024.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (Gun Metal) ATX Full Tower Case ($152.94 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* EK Geforce GTX Titan XXL Edition VGA Liquid Cooling Block w/ Backplate ($157.99)
*Other:* EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block ($76.99)
*Other:* EK G1/4 Thread Perfect Seal Compression Fitting x 8 ($51.92)
*Other:* EK Ultimate Performance CoolStream 360 XTX Series Liquid Cooling Radiator ($102.99)
*Other:* EK Dual Bay Reservoir w/ EK DCP 2.2 Pump Installed ($104.99)
*Other:* XSPC FLX UV Red PVC Tubing ($15.49)
*Total:* $2478.24
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-03 14:40 EDT-0400)_


----------



## GxStorm

Updating my rig

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12Adc
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12Adc/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12Adc/benchmarks/

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12EBk
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12EBk/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12EBk/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($349.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste ($4.98 @ Outlet PC)
Motherboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme6 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($176.13 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($197.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($128.44 @ Amazon)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($299.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($299.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Corsair 500R Black ATX Mid Tower Case ($88.00 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.48 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($586.85 @ Amazon)
Total: $2456.82
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-03 18:49 EDT-0400)


----------



## ChaosAD

Updated rig here, WINWINWIN









Hope to set up the first caselabs case in Greece







Other option is LD open bench, cant really decide, i want both


----------



## Dave9

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2zNWT

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($154.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($183.62 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Adorama)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($87.97 @ OutletPC)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card ($699.99 @ Newegg)
Sound Card: Creative Labs Z PCIe 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card ($84.80 @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair Graphite Series 230T Grey ATX Mid Tower Case ($76.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: SeaSonic G-750 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($120.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($46.99 @ Newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($99.98 @ OutletPC)
Monitor: BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($339.50 @ TigerDirect)
Total: $2435.79
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-11 22:07 EST-0500)


----------



## DizZz

Updated:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044625

Because of this


----------



## Scottmur74

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5240418
way over the $2500 but hey it said "Ultimate rig"

In real life I'd go for an I5 3570k 16g of medium priced ram and a cheap atx mobo with SLI ability for my 2 evga gtx 570s that i already own, I'd use the Thermaltake Chaser a31 (blue) seeing as i just ordered it and I'd reuse my Coolermaster 850w silent pro as well

All of which beats out my current e8400 C2D and 8 gigs of ram


----------



## TheHarvman313

My rig:

Case: Corsair 900D ($349.99 @ Amazon)
MoBo: Asus P8Z77V-Pro (I have it)
CPU: Core i5-3570k (I have it)
Cooler: Cooler Master TPC-812 (I have it)
Ram: GSkill Ripjaws X 2133 (I have it)
PSU: OCZ ZX1250 (I have it)
SSD: 2x Samsung 840 series 250GB ($159.99 @ NCIX)
HDD: 2x WD Black 1TB HDD (I have them)
Video Cards: 2x EVGA GTX 780 Super Clocked Edition ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Monitors: 3x Crossover 27QD ($339.98 @ eBay)

Grand Total: $3009.89

If I win I will be selling my 2 GTX 580s and some other stuff to cover the difference.
Eventually I will be putting everything under water in a custom loop.


----------



## patriotaki

Changed RAM









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414

Good luck


----------



## messeduprex

My rig would be the KISS approach. Nothing too crazy but powerful.

My rig


----------



## Pidoma

Just updated my rig. (http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832392)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Crim427

Just updated mine too. Dropped the Titan for SLI 780s. (I dislike multi-monitor, bezel kills immersion for me.)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4937349

And added some pretty ram. Fits my black/silver/blue build really well. Dem leds.... guuuurl.


----------



## StormX2

can't update the rig builder, but here is my current build

3930k 499.99
Asus P9X79 pro 309.99
GTX 780 649.99
Crucial ballistic Tactical 159.99
low profile, 1.3v 1600mhz
4x4 gb
corsair hx650 119.99
Samsung 840 pro 256x2 479.98

undecided on cpu cooling 80.00

total $ 2430.18 shipped

what yall think? please pm me with good options for air cooling as I will over clock but most lovely at stock voltage


----------



## dr.evil

updated







good luck

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## mav2000

Here's mine. I have most of it but the stuff I don't have will work out to a pretty penny. Watercooling including shipping takes away a lot. Cheers

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5241699


----------



## jason387

In. I just need a new rig. Brutal honesty.


----------



## ejb222

updated for Haswell...hoping I win me my first watercooled build!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834303
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/ejb222/saved/1pW3


----------



## GxStorm

Hey guys I want an opinnion on this

I'm not sure what card will preform better

2x MSI GeForce GTX 660Ti 3 GB
2x Powercolor 7950 3GB

Both are Dual fan desingned

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12VHb
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12VHb/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/12VHb/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($349.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($266.30 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($197.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($76.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($305.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($305.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair 500R Black ATX Mid Tower Case ($107.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.48 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($581.03 @ Amazon)
Total: $2483.71
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-04 15:16 EDT-0400)

Another thing, is this a great system?


----------



## Vinnces

My entry:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5242047

Thanks~


----------



## Lonestar

Updated GPU for my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171629









Total 2459.93


----------



## Brutuz

Considering what we learnt about Haswell, I decided to switch mine up, to get a better board for my server and improve my main rig too.


----------



## adog12341

Created an updated build due to Haswell and the 3930k being too expensive to get all the goodies I wanted.







Also made it in the rigbuilder.


----------



## hakz

rigbuilder

pcpartpicker

CPU: i7 4770k
MOBO: Asus Maximus VI Extreme
HSF: Swiftech H220
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4Gb
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 120Gb
GPU: EVGA GTX 770
PSU: Corsair 860+ Platinum
CASE: NXZT Phantom 820


----------



## Star Forge

This is a bit over the budget allotted by the contest, but if I take the cash option when winning, I will not mind spending a bit out of pocket for some of the parts. This is mostly for an enhanced upgrade build to what I have now.

PCPartPicker

Intel Core i7-3930K
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme Motherboard
4x Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-1866 2x4 GB
Swifttech H220 CPU Cooler
Dell U2713HM Monitor
Fractal Design Define XL R2 (Pearl Black)*
EVGA GTX Titan SC**

* Might get the Arc Midi XL if it is released
** Might get one 2nd hand with the budget money

Will be in RigBuilder very shortly!


----------



## razr m3

Got my build redone! http://pcpartpicker.com/p/15Oxb
and the rest in my bank account


----------



## Electroneng

Time for me to have some good luck!









Updated for Haswell!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5044268


----------



## GeneratorJ

Well as I always say,

*"You got to be IN it, to WIN it!"*

So here is my entry for the Win Your Ultimate Rig!

*IF ONLY I CAN GET THEM ALL!!*

PCPartPicker

RigBuilder OCN Contest - Win Your Ultimate Rig!

*Theme:* Red, Black and Green

*Case:*
Corsair Obsidian Series 650D
*- $136.75*

*Mobo:*
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard
*- $214.99*

*CPU:*
AMD FX-8350 8-Core Processor 4.0GHz Socket AM3+
*- $179.99*

*GPU:*
Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz OC 3GB DDR5
*- $419.99 ea*

*RAM:*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB
*- $509.99*

*SSD:*
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
*- $429.99*

*CPU Cooling:*
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
*- $109.88*

*PSU:*
Corsair AX860i 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified
*- $197.98*

*Monitor:* **OPTIONAL**
2 x LG Electronics EA63 27EA63V 27-Inch Screen LED-lit Monitor
*- $359.00 ea*

*Monitor Stand:* **OPTIONAL**
Ergotech Dual Horizontal LCD Monitor Arm Desk Stand (100-D16-B02)
*- $142.81*

*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $3,060.48 (USD)







*

The Monitor and Stand are optional but would be awesome for a *ULTIMATE RIG*.

*WITHOUT THE MONITOR & STAND*
*TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2199.67 (USD)







*

It'll be an ultimate sweet as rig!
- Corsair Link Light Node to be thrown in for some awesome Lights
- Some custom made RED, BLACK and GREEN PSU Cables







will make the interior a total Eye Candy


----------



## MkO611

Hold your nerdgasms people...

Rigbulider: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5244174
PCPartPicker:http://pcpartpicker.com/p/19QFD

*CPU:*
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

*CPU Cooler:*
Swiftech H220
*
Motherboard:*
Asus SABERTOOTH Z87
*
RAM:*
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600

*Storage:*
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB

*Video Card:*
2x GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 770 2GB (SLI)
*
Case:*
Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower Case

*Monitor:*
Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor

Total: $2543.19


----------



## NewHighScore

Updated once again! *crosses fingers*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880207


----------



## Comp4k

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4950059

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Im Batman

Updated my dream rig to Rig Builder.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5244669

My question to the rest of the thread is how long would it take you to acquire all of this hardware yourself?

It would probably take me about a year and a half if I only saved as much as I do now, a year otherwise. By which time I would be looking for what to upgrade next.


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to May's winner, Oscuro!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3920_20#post_19866753


----------



## rpgman1

Congrats Oscuro! Hope you'll get a build log ready when they arrive.


----------



## mfranco702

Congrats to the winner!! and thanks to OCN


----------



## PedroC1999

Congtraz Oscuro!

Funny enough, I'm actually assembling today, OCN have the timing all perfect!


----------



## oipunx

Congratz Oscuro enjoy your new toy!


----------



## lordhinton

enjoy it bro!


----------



## seraph84

congrats Oscuro!


----------



## kpo6969

Congrats Oscuro


----------



## GermanyChris

Congratulations!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Congtraz Oscuro!
> 
> Funny enough, I'm actually assembling today, OCN have the timing all perfect!


We know.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to May's winner, Oscuro!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3920_20#post_19866753


Uh...wow

Holy crap, thank you so much!

Just sitting here in stunned silence at the moment....

Edit: Build log will definitely be posted!


----------



## Crazycar

Well I'm a little late but here it is:

Case:
Corsair Obsidian Series 650D
- $136.75

Mobo:
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
-$429.99

CPU:
Intel Core i7-3930K
-$569.99

GPU:
EVGA GTX 680
-$649.99

RAM:
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB)
-$159.99

SSD:
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
- $239.99

CPU Cooling:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
- $109.88

PSU:
Corsair AX860i 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified
- $197.98

Total:
2494.56 USD


----------



## xd9denz

Congratulations dude for winning the month of MAY... Oscuro


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Congratz Oscuro....


----------



## Hamy144

May as well do this since I'm bored today

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($203.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($109.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($299.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($299.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Core 3000 USB 3.0 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($59.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 1000W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($259.99 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2429.89

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/13wyM


----------



## nasmith2000

big congrats oscuro! what a day, eh?! look forward to seeing your build.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> big congrats oscuro! what a day, eh?! look forward to seeing your build.


^^^^ This.....


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Uh...wow
> 
> Holy crap, thank you so much!
> 
> Just sitting here in stunned silence at the moment....
> 
> Edit: Build log will definitely be posted!


That's how I would feel too after I be the June winner


----------



## lob3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Uh...wow
> 
> Holy crap, thank you so much!
> 
> Just sitting here in stunned silence at the moment....
> 
> Edit: Build log will definitely be posted!


Congrats man! Looks like your sig rig was looking a bit dated too.


----------



## carmas

Congrats Oscuro!


----------



## zok27

My proposed rig#155

*CPU* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core $574.99
*CPU Cooler* NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid $135.99
*Motherboard* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 $280.68
*Memory* Corsair Vengeance Performance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $283.49
*Storage* Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" SSD $477.99
*Video Card* MSI Radeon HD 7970 3GB $429.99
*Case* Fractal Design Arc Mini MicroATX Mini Tower $89.99
*Power Supply* Corsair 860W ATX12V / EPS12V $202.78
*Optical Drive* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer $19.99

Total: $2495.89


----------



## Killa Cam

congratulation. talk about perfect timing - all dat new hardware yo!


----------



## AtomTM

Congratz Oscuro!! You lucky guy!! I lost again.









Congratz again Oscuro!









Cheers


----------



## Agoriaz

Congrats Oscuro!


----------



## Coree

Congratz Oscuro!


----------



## barkinos98

gratz yo!
now another month of pain expects me for me to be announced! lol


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Funny thing, I was forced to sell that rig about 2 years ago due to unemployment and a bunch of other factors. Been using my older box since, the Opty 939, DFI LP, 8800GTX box.
> 
> So yeah, this is really a welcome surprise, and the best news I've had in a bloody long time!


Congrats! Glad to see a winner who can really use an updated rig.


----------



## Westfields

Congratz Oscuro! how does it feel????


----------



## Ghost12

Congratulations, its good to see someone`s success.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Congrats! Glad to see a winner who can really use an updated rig.


Totally agree with this...


----------



## Pebruska

Congratulations Oscuro! Now, you have to promise us that you make something epic with that rig.


----------



## Shaba

congrats!!!! crazy jealous but happy for you regardless!


----------



## steelbom

Congrats Oscuro!


----------



## Dav3ric

Congrats Oscuro!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to May's winner, Oscuro!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3920_20#post_19866753


well that's not how you spell my name at all!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Uh...wow
> 
> Holy crap, thank you so much!
> 
> Just sitting here in stunned silence at the moment....
> 
> Edit: Build log will definitely be posted!


gratz man, be a good 939 upgrade lol


----------



## patriotaki

Congratz Oscuro... im jealous







congratz once again =]


----------



## dr.evil

Congrats Oscuro!
good luck to me next time and to all


----------



## JadedPrimate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Funny thing, I was forced to sell that rig about 2 years ago due to unemployment and a bunch of other factors. Been using my older box since, the Opty 939, DFI LP, 8800GTX box.
> 
> So yeah, this is really a welcome surprise, and the best news I've had in a bloody long time!


Congrats, glad someone won it who really needed it. Unemployment sucks.


----------



## alchmyest

Oscuro, Congratz mate!!







now the rest of wait in anticipation to see if we can win next month


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Congrats dude! Love seeing these dreams come true.


----------



## Colin0912

Congratulations


----------



## Wolfram

Have fun and build happily Oscuro!


----------



## Shurtugal

Congrats buddy! Always good to see someone winning who could really use an upgrade! Spend it wisely!


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5166107
> 
> Just need something solid, reliable, and packable.


Get a haswell cpu / motherboard, forget the windows 7, get 8-16gb of ram and get a gtx 780. Just my 2cents.


----------



## blooder11181

Congrats oscuro


----------



## AustinL

Hey Admin this is my new purposed rig for June 2013

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/13zGa

Have a laptop that overheats need something fast and reliable


----------



## Nitrogannex

Congratulations Oscuro!!


----------



## Ramzinho

congrats Oscuro... Enjoy it man.


----------



## Sugi

Oscuro took my win. T.T Ahhh, I am just kidding. Congratulations Oscuro. Now get on with that build log [when the parts get there.]

G.G.


----------



## Majorhi

Congrats Oscuro!







And now to look forward to Pedro's assembly!


----------



## Brandonandon

This is my entry. Here is my build!

My dream build.


----------



## NeoReaper

Congrats Oscuro.
*Depressed mode activate* Well, no Hopes for me here because if its done on a random spreadsheet thing on a COMPUTER, it hates me like my GPU is now hating me. Yes, it is failing.
But i guess theres a 0.00000001% chance of winning so I re-submit my Sig Rig for June.


----------



## neo0031

Congrats Oscuro!









I'm actually a little sad I didn't win...


----------



## Boi 1da

Congrats Oscuro!!!


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Congrats Oscuro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually a little sad I didn't win...


this...


----------



## NewHighScore

Congratulations Oscuro!


----------



## rrims

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($103.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($324.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1023.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2432.90
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-28 14:02 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Canis-X

Congrats Oscuro!!! Enjoy your new rig!!


----------



## Gabkicks

Congratulations oscuro


----------



## Rangerjr1

GREAT, JUST GREAT! I NEVER WIN >:O


----------



## TheNegotiator

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5245731

*Components:*
*CPU* i5-3570k $219.99
*Motherboard* ASRock Z77 Extreme6 $164.99
*Graphics* EVGA Titan 6GB (06G-P4-2795-KR) $1,299.99
*RAM* Corsair Vengeance 8GB $69.99
*HDD* 2x OCZ Vector 128GB $148.99e
*Power* SeaSonic Platinum-1000 $229.99
*Total: $2,282.93*


----------



## dizz

Congrats!


----------



## waslakhani

Congrats now give me the prize money! Jk have fun with your build and go all out this is overclock don't disappoint us!


----------



## Levys

Congratulations men. Good luck on the build you lucky dog


----------



## benben84

Updated again! I just fell in love with the Caselabs SM8 in matte white and now that will be what i covet!

Graphics
EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB
Graphics
EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB
Power
EVGA SuperNOVA 1000G2 120-G2-1000-XR 1000W
Cooling
Scythe AP-15 fans - 16 fans
Case
Caselabs Merlin SM8 White Matte

Case Color :White Matt e
Orien tatio n:Stand ard
MB Do or St yle:XL Wi ndow - Cle ar ($ 15.00 )
Cable Side Door :Venti lated
Top C over:Venti lated 
Top C hassi s Mou ntrop- in St yle w ith 1 20.4 mount ($19 .95)
Botto m Cha ssis Mount :120.4 Radi ator Mount
I/O P anel:USB 3 .0/HD Audi o ($2 5.00)
Flex- Bay C overs :Venti lated ($10 .00)
PCI B ackpl ate:Hex M esh

Additional Accessories:
1x Accessory Mount - Vertical & Horizontal (SM8) - White Matt e ($12.95)
4x Accessory Mount - 120.1 Radiator Mount - White Matte ($55.80)
1x SM8 Pedestal Assembly with Dual PSU Mounts and solid covers - White Matte - ($169.95)
1x HDD Cage Assy - Flex-Bay - White Matte ($34.95)

This will be a huge build and would also be my first water cooled system! I figured I'd pick up everything I could ever think of needing for the SM8 so I have it later down the road when things change. I think this case will ultimately be the last case i ever buy!


----------



## Majorhi

Updated the "Dream Machine"....still undecided on my cooling solution.


----------



## navynuke499

Congrats Oscuro!







Now to wait another month.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Congratz Oscuro....


Gratz Oscuro.

But I feel as I should have won. Afterall my last name matches the month. My RL Last Name is May. So Yeah....

But seriously. Gratz man!


----------



## adog12341

Congrats to the winner! Enjoy the new build, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Namkab

My dream build comes out to 2084$ on Newegg which leaves 400$ for Crossover 27" 1440p. Storage is the only thing I left out because I would just like to re-use my SSD.

Dream Build

Would love to eventually watercool in a TJ08B-E.


----------



## dman811

Forgot to say congrats to Oscuro... well not really since I am mad he won my prize.







JK Oscuro congrats on the needed upgrade!


----------



## Oscuro

Just wanted to thank everyone for the...congats?

Still, wow....


----------



## A7xConnor

Just one day of no internet and I come back to over 200 replies, I guessed a winner had been announced xD

Congratulations Oscuro!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oscuro*
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for the...congats?
> 
> Still, wow....


Are you over the Moon yet?


----------



## LGxStarburst

grats oscuro
make it a good build log build it with pride


----------



## MKUL7R4

Congrats once again to a new winner!!


----------



## Dorkseid

Congrats Oscuro! Coming up on halfway through this thing, there's still hope for us...









Updated mine, had to choose between a new case and new cooling & PSU 'coz I'm prudently staying within the winning limit.







Chose cooling and PSU since those are in more desperate need of updating. New total $2,459.89


----------



## aeonoscence

Just updated my rig and some parts in it

Woud love the 2.5k for another 2 780's









Or dual Xeons









And a Caselabs

Am I dreaming too much


----------



## esocid

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5246779

Intel Core i7-3930K
ASRock X79 Extreme6
MSI N770 Lightning GeForce GTX 770
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB)
Samsung 840 Pro
Acer G276HLDbd Black 27"
SeaSonic X-1250 1250W
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW

Coming in just over budget at $2,614.93, I'd either shell out for the remainder or just drop the monitor.

Congrats to winners, and thanks to OCN for putting this together.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

here is my entry http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5244276 this would be amazing


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratulations to May's winner, Oscuro!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3920_20#post_19866753


Congrats Oscuro! Hope we see pics of the new rig!

In other news I'll be updating my AMD Rig to just upgrades for the current system.

In Part Picker form it's the following (and not including the water cooling stuff... that will be a separate purchase.)

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/13TMP
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/13TMP/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/13TMP/benchmarks/

Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($141.54 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($377.13 @ TigerDirect)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($377.13 @ TigerDirect)
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Samsung S27A850D 27.0" Monitor ($699.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $1895.78
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-07 06:08 EDT-0400)

And the pic will be the watercooling... all under 2500!


----------



## MetallicAcid

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MetallicAcid/saved/1zDm

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5051962

Total: 2449.94 USD

Here is my submission for the month of June... I have a good feeling about this month


----------



## shadowhero18

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5247493
Lets hope i can get a youtube rendering rig won!!! it would make my year!









Custom work will also be done on the case. Prodigy Z87 build in my future if i win

total at $2360 not including shipping.


----------



## Todes

Guess I should throw my hat in.

Planning on getting a Caselabs S5 when it's released and a custom loop to cool the following:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/19Ji2


----------



## khaosstrife

My dream rig would be this puppy right here (still adding a few parts to the list):

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5243474/version/5243476

But I am at around and est price of $8834.83 and that is before the S&H of parts.

I am currently working on a build very simular to this one and we are at around $7k in parts to include the liquid system.

Hopefully by years end I will have mine finished.


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khaosstrife*
> 
> My dream rig would be this puppy right here (still adding a few parts to the list):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5243474/version/5243476
> 
> But I am at around and est price of $8834.83 and that is before the S&H of parts.
> .


You are not serious, your custom coolig kit itself is equal to the whole price of this giveaway 2500$


----------



## evilDSM

This is my ultimate rig, no need for fancy sr-x and dual xeons lol

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5248771

This would be my first build log, it would be a joy putting it together and starting it up for the first time. Kind of like the first time you go for a ride in a high hp car.

Congrats to everyone who won, the build logs look great.

The answer to the question is 155.


----------



## tDAK

My entry

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5249346









around $2300-$2400


----------



## TheGrayDon10

rigbuilder doesn't work for me, so, i hope this does.

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=23177326


----------



## SiberianGhost

*The answer to What is 15 x 10 + 5? is: 155*

Here's my dream ultimate rig:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K $249.99

*MOTHERBOARD:* Gigabyte Ga-Z87x-OC $199.99

*MEMORY RAM:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8Gb $103.38

*GRAPHICS CARD:* x2 MSI GTX 770 TF $815.98

*HARD DRIVE:* Seagate Barracuda 1 TB $69.26

*SSD:* Crucial m4 256GB $184.99

*POWER SUPPLY:* Seasonic PLATINUM-860 $199.99

*CASE:* Corsair Obsidian 650D $173.75

*COOLING:* Corsair H100i Extreme Performance $109.99

*TOTAL COST:* ~$2107.32 (Include shipping from amazon)

Ultimate Rig

Good luck to all!!


----------



## Daredevil 720

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829179

I bought myself an i7-3770K and a Maximus V Extreme, so now that the CPU and Motherboard are out of my ultimate rig list I chose some other goodies instead. (yay for peripherals)

Now if only the 8970 came out to chop a hundred dollars on each GPU that would make some room for a 1440p monitor.


----------



## ibrahim933

Hope no one steals it at the next BYOC. The answer to What is 15 x 10 + 5? is: 155

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) *$299.99*

*Motherboard*
Intel X79 *$229.99*

*Graphics*
EVGA GeForce GTX 690 *$989.99*

*RAM*
Kingston HyperX 16GB *$124.99*

*Cooling*
ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme III VGA Cooler *$74.99*

*Monitor*
BenQ GW2750HM *$239.99*

*Power*
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 *$114.99*

*Case*
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 *$125.99*

*Mouse*
Logitech G500 *$82.99*

Total Cost: *$2,303.91*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5250575

Thanks admin!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Congrats Oscuro, you have won many mens dreams







best of luck with the build mate


----------



## The Wizard

Updated:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5134790


----------



## patriotaki

My rig : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414
Answer : 155

Good luck to all, hope i win because i really need to save money for my family.(going to university )

Thanks admin for this opportunity


----------



## stnz

Congrats Oscuro,
Hope I'm still eligible for June


----------



## themasterpiece1

Updating my rig. Rigbuilder was not letting me put the right prices for some of the items. It should all come out to between $2500-2600.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5070192

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

*Ultimate Rig Entry*

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5252386

Jesus Screaming-Eagle Christ in a Hand basket, PLEASE LET ME WIN.


----------



## Donor3

*Help me get away from Apple and back into the Windows platform!*

**I went and chalked up a wish list through www.newegg.com, so this is where all my links and pricing came from.**

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-3770K - $319.99

*Motherboard*: ASUS Sabertooth Z77 - $239.99

*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1866 x2 - 153.98

*GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB x2 - $839.98

*Hard Drive*: Western Digital WD Black 1TB - $94.99

*SSD*: Samsung 840 Series 120GB - $109.99

*Power Supply:* Corsair HX Series 850W - $159.99

*Cooling*: Corsair Hydro Series H100 - $114.99

*Optical Drive*: Lite-On 12x Blu-Ray Burner - $74.99

*Case*: Corsair Carbide Series 300R - $89.99

*Monitor*: Samsung 23.6" Widescreen LED - $249.99

*Subtotal*: $2,448.87
*Tax*: $0 (Not sure how I managed that during my sample-checkout)
*Shipping*: $18.26
*Grand Total*: $2,467.13

Link to my ideal gaming rig.

Like I mentioned in the beginning of this post, I'm currently an Apple user, caught up in the trend when I went back to school. Quickly learned the faults and drawbacks both as a prospective programmer and PC gamer. Ashamed and looking for an opportunity to jump back into the PC realm, I subject my requests to *overclock.net*.

*Good luck everyone, and congratulations to all the previous winners!*


----------



## burmjohn

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($257.98 @ Outlet PC)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($174.99 @ Best Buy)
Storage: Sandisk Extreme 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($339.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Sandisk Extreme 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($339.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case ($346.76 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Microcenter)

Total ~2700


----------



## iraklis19871

CPU Intel i7 3930k
Motherboard Asus Rampage IV Extreme.
Graphics Asus GTX Titan
RAM Corsair Dominator Platinumsize: 16 GBytes
Hard Drive Samsung 840 Pro 128 count: 2 capacity: 128 GBytes
Power Corsair AX 1200 Watt

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5254155


----------



## nyrmitz

CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284
AMD FX-8350

Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876
Asus Crosshair V

Graphics
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127736
MSI lightening 7970

RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226317
32 gb Mushkin Enhanced blackline

Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147192

Samsung 128 gb SSD
Optical Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135302

Samsung Blu-ray burner
Cooling
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103183

Corsair H120 Water cooler

OS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116995
Windows 7 Ultimate

Monitor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001551

Samsung 27"

Keyboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126053
G4

Power
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014

COrsair 1200 W

Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133188
Thermaltake Level 10

Mouse
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826618015


----------



## MCCSolutions

Planning to purcase a new server:

DELL Power Edge C6100- The server is used to host games like WOW and MWF for US Soldiers in Korea, somthing to do on our down time to blow off steam!

Need Drives! SATA!

*LOT of 12x DELL 1TB 7.2K SATA 3.5IN HARD DRIVES*

*PRICE: $1200*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-of-12x-DELL-1TB-7-2K-SATA-3-5IN-HARD-DRIVES-POWEREDGE-R720XD-T620-/330878337381?pt=US_Internal_Hard_Disk_Drives&hash=item4d09e2c165


----------



## Epicholymonk

I am still learning about computers and parts and components needed... but I thought why not try and build a computer and enter a contest. I have attempted to build a computer on the RIG BUILDER and hopefully its suitable for this contest and is acceptable as a build. If you think i should change things please let me know as I have much to learn.... thanks,

LINK : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5255150


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well im in for june/july rest of this thread
msi z87 mpower/xpower
i7 4670k
16gb vengance 2133
2 * msi gtx770 lightnings
phanteks ph-tc14-pe black/ 2*
ty143 fans
corsair ax860/b quiet d.r.pro 10 850w
nzxt phantom black (modded
with a custom dragon /yellow & red theme to
match the my style)
2*256gb 840 pro
3* 24"dell ips monitors
the rest i have already.
i dont know if i may post a new
rig.but
hey its all good fun.
ps if any 1needs advise for smthing pm me any time


----------



## lightsout

Heres my dream rig.
4770k
MVI Hero
16 gb samsug ram
x2 GTX 770
QNIX QX2710 Monitor
Samsung 840 256gb ssd
Ducky Shine Keyboard


----------



## sahilk

All I need to complete my rig:

Corsair 600T
ATI HD 7970
Swiftech H220
Western Digital 2 TB Black
Yamakasi Catleap Q270 2B Extreme OC


----------



## HotStuff73

hey guys!

I just joined, and I dont have 25 posts (yet) but i thought i should take my mind off of work for 10-15 mins and make myself my "dream rig"

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3820 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor (£225.59 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£89.98 @ Dabs)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£268.86 @ Dabs)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (£158.49 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£104.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£88.79 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card (£363.25 @ Aria PC)
*Case:* Corsair Vengeance C70 (White) ATX Mid Tower Case (£95.98 @ Dabs)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£197.60 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £1593.53
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-12 12:08 BST+0100)_

This apparently makes something close to $2500. Oh also, a question. Since Im writing this post in mid-June, does that mean even if i get 25 posts I still dont be included in the June drawing?


----------



## chaosblade02

Not that it should matter, but I lost my last gaming rig to a catastrophic power spike, only thing I got left is the case, lol. It was about a $2000 gaming rig. I'm currently stuck with a crummy $250 laptop.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/15Afa
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/15Afa/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/15Afa/benchmarks/

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($349.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($78.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($207.86 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($174.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* A-Data S510 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($114.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($67.23 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($407.86 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($407.86 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower Case ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($249.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS278Q-P 27.0" Monitor ($259.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $2499.74
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-12 07:19 EDT-0400)_


----------



## dr.evil

updated http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## dbtenken

Went ahead and updated mine a little bit with some different stuff.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/dbtenken/saved/1s7v


----------



## patriotaki

Updated


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Hey guys and gals, I know this is late, but I am having so much trouble with my first build I am using currently, I thought I might post for a chance at least! Here is the proposed rig...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5260974


----------



## FCSElite

Updated my Rig :

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/FcsElite/saved/1BDj


----------



## davidvu396

Here's mine: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/16f8W
Would be soooo cool to have this.


----------



## Ribozyme

Would be so awesome if I win this, I am in to folding since a month or so and would love to test out a 1k extreme processor. Added a 780 for folding and gaming pleasure, even though 2x 7970 would give me more PPD I just don't like dual graphics cards. The 32gb memory is up for debate, thought of making a ram disk out of it and I heard folding can use lots of memory. Or at least speedy memory, so if anyone knows even better overclocking ram let me know.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/16Cyb

i7 3970X
Asus Rampage IV gene
32 gig Geil Evo Veloce
Corsair H100i
Asus 780 dc 2 when it comes out, have filled in windorce in the meantime
Windowed corsair 350D
Seasonic 660w platinum PSU

Storage I can salvage from my current build =)


----------



## Skyddsskor

Hmm, how bout this?? This should be enough for BOINC

Motherboard: Asus Maximus V gene
processor: Intel Core i7 2600K
PSU: Corsair AX 1200
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4GB PC16000
GPU 2x GTX 590
Storage; 2x Corsair Force 3 series 60GB + Western Digital Black 2TB
Case: Silverstone Raven RV03

Cooling:
1x EK Supremacy Clean CSQ Full Coper
2x EK EK-FC590 GTX
2x EK-FC590 GTX Backplate - Black
2x XSPC AX240 Dual-Fan Radiator - Silver
Swiftech MCP655 Special Edition 12 VDC Pump With Speed Controller
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - Full Clear Acrylic Version
1x Bitspower BP-MBDG14AALPI Matte Black Dual G1/4" Adjustable Aqua Link Pipe I
4m PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Brilliant UV Blue
14 x EK-CSQ Fitting 10/16mm G1/4 - Black
8x EK-PSC Adapter 90° G1/4 Black
8x Bit Fenix Spectre Pro LED Fan Series - 120mm - Blue


----------



## trulsrohk

Proposed rig here http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5262792

AMD 9xxx series CPU or 8350 if forced

Samsung Wonder ram 4x4gb

7970 Tri-fire

XSPC Raystorm and 3 Razor Blocks for the 7970s with bridges

3 XSPC RX480 Radiators

White 3/4" OD tubing

Frozen Q 250mm Resevoir

Dual D5 Variable setup

Would use the LD v-8 that I own and the Antec 1200 watt psu that I also own

Would be a storm trooper theme


----------



## patriotaki

4770k
asus maximus vi hero
evga gtx 770 2Way SLI
Vengeance pro 16gb 2400mhz
Bequiet! 750watt dark power pro
NZXT 820
2 Samsung 840 pro (raid 0)
1 WD Caviar Black

*TOTAL $2450*


----------



## mastrflexx

This is my entry for the comp! Tried my best with RigBuilder.

Can be viewed here: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5263918

Or like this:



*CPU*
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150
$349.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  
*Motherboard*
ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME LGA 1150 Intel Z87
$399.99 (USD)
from: Newgg
  
*Graphics*
ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5 GeForce GTX 680
$489.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  
*RAM*
Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) KHX24C11T3K2/16X
$149.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  
*Hard Drive*
Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F180GBGS-BK 2.5" 180GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
$179.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  
*Hard Drive*
Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F180GBGS-BK 2.5" 180GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
$179.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  
*Hard Drive*
WD Caviar Black WDBAAZ0020HNC-NRSN 2TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
$169.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  
*Optical Drive*
LG Black 16X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA 14X Blu-ray BDXL Internal Rewriter BH16NS40
$199.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  
*Power*
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 (CMPSU-1200AX) 1200W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified
$269.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  
*Case*
Corsair Graphite Series 600T "Steel Silver" Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case
$169.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
  

   
*Total cost of this rig:* $2,559.90 (USD)

Thanks.


----------



## Rushua

*CPU*
Intel i5 4670K (£190.98)
£190.98 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-Z87-G1.Sniper M5 Intel Z87 Socket 1150 Motherboard (£161.10)
£161.10 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Graphics*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Windforce (£354.92)
£354.92 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*RAM*
Corsair Memory Vengeance Pro Series Silver 8GB DDR3 1866 MHz (£71.90)
£71.90 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Hard Drive*
Seagate 2TB SATA III Performance HDD ST2000DM001 7200rpm (£69.84)
£69.84 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Hard Drive*
OCZ Agility 3 2.5" SATA III 240GB SSD (£119.09)
£119.09 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Optical Drive*
12x Blu-ray Writer from Pioneer (£64.26)
£62.26 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Cooling*
AKASA AK-FN059 HDB Viper Fan (£11.03)
£11.03 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

AKASA AK-FN059 HDB Viper Fan (£11.03)
£11.03 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

AKASA AK-FN059 HDB Viper Fan (£11.03)
£11.03 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

Corsair H80i (£77.76)
£77.76 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

be quiet! Shadow Wings 92mm Fan (£9.47)
£9.47 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Power*
Corsair AX860 860W Full Modular Power Supply (PSU) (£149.23)
£149.23 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Case*
NZXT Vulcan Black Micro-ATX Case Gaming Case
£53.98 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

*Other*
FlexLight SMD LEDs (£10.93)
£10.93 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

NZXT LED Illuminated Fan Controller With Six 50W Channels (£25.80)
£25.80 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

Phobya LED Flexlight High Density 30cm Green (£8.16)
£8.16 (GBP)
from: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk

D-link DWA-556 Wireless PCI-E Adapter (£42.16)
£42.16 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

Phobya 60cm SATA 6Gb/s cable (£4.61)
£4.61 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

Phobya 60cm SATA 6Gb/s cable(£4.61)
£4.61 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

Phobya 60cm SATA 6Gb/s cable(£4.61)
£4.61 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk

BitFenix 24Pin ATX Cable Sleeved Green (£8.99)
£8.99 (GBP)
from: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk

BitFenix 8Pin EPS12V Extension 45cm Sleeved Green (£5.99)
£5.99 (GBP)
from: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk

BitFenix 8Pin PCIe Extension 45cm Sleeved Green (£6.98)
£6.98 (GBP)
from: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk

BitFenix 4Pin ATX12V Extension 45cm Sleeved Green (£4.99)
£4.99 (GBP)
from: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk

Lamptron Lighted Switch (Momentary) 22mm Black / Green Ring (£12.52)
£12.52 (GBP)
from: http://www.kustompcs.co.uk

(http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5265702)


----------



## The Wizard

CPU: Intel i5 4670k
Motherboard: Asus Z87 Gryphon
Graphics: GTX 780
RAM: Corsair 16Gb Vengeance 1600MHz
Hard Drive: Corsair Neutron GTX 240Gb
Cooling: Corsair H100i
Cooling: Arctic Accelero Hybrid GPU cooler
Cooling: Corsair AF140 Quite x 2
Cooling: Corsair SP120 Quite x 3
Case: Corsair 350D
OS: Windows 8 Pro


----------



## playboysmoov

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150

*Motherboard*
ASUS GRYPHON Z87 LGA 1150

*RAM*
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB CML16GX3M2A1600C10

*Graphics*
ASUS GTX780-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 3GB

*Storage*
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB
Seagate STBD4000400 4TB

*Power Supply*
CORSAIR AXi AX860i

*Cooling*
CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i Water Cooler
4x Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition CO-9050005-WW

*Chasis*
Corsair Obsidian Series 350D CC-9011029-WW Black Aluminum / Steel MicroATX Case with Window

*Sound Card*
ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1

*Total $2,324.94 from Newegg*

Man I would love to win this puppy....


----------



## RSMJR87

Here's my Ultimate Rig








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5266398

$359.99 Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
$???.?? Motherboard - EVGA X79 Dark (most likely releasing this year)
$????.?? CPU - Intel 4930k 2011 Socket (most likely releasing this year)
$439.99 Ram - CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866
$1169.99 GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN Hydro Copper
$189.99 PSU - EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2 Power Supply
$519.99 SSD - SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive
Water Cooling:
$119.99 XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock (Intel) Copper
$129.99 XSPC RX480 Quad Fan Radiator V2
$324.99 Koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25" Reservoir Rev 2.0 (Serial or Parallel) w/ Dual D5 Variable Speed Pump Installed


----------



## sidewu

This is my updated build. Second post. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/17ewM


----------



## FCSElite

I would like to update my Entry as received some advice from SpacemanSpliff .

CPU: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme 81.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($119.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: G.Skill Trident X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Adorama)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Adorama)
Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($379.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($379.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Pioneer BDR-208DBK Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.99 @ Microcenter)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.97 @ Outlet PC)
Monitor: Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($275.00 @ Amazon)
Total: $2439.86

credit goes to SpacemanSpliff who created it


----------



## Infernosaint

Updated a bit, since all of the new stuff was released

CPU: 4770k
MB: AsRock z87 Extreme6
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 16 GB 1600MHz C8
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 770 with EK waterblock
PSU: Seasonic 520W Platinum Fanless
HDD: Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB x 3 (Owned)
Case: Cooler Master HAF-X (Owned)
Cooling: HardwareLabs SR-1 360, Gentle Typhoons, EK Waterblocks (Owned)

Monitor: BenQ XL2420T

The stuff I don't have already: ~ 2250 USD, danish prices.


----------



## Xiphos

here is my ultimate rig - rig entry
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5268400

If i do happen to win... please give me a chance to tweak it.


----------



## jbobb

Here is my entry.....

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5268628

Just the parts I would need to upgrade.


----------



## kciwart

CPU
i7 3970K

Graphics
Asus Titan x3

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR AX series AXi1200

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
Corsair Obsidian 900D

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Custom Water cooling Rig


----------



## leafonthewind

My Rig: *Fingers Crossed*

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($576.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($236.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Asus ROG 240GB PCI-E Solid State Disk ($319.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Toshiba 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($114.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Toshiba 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($114.99 @ Microcenter)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($635.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Headphones:* Denon AH-D600 Headphones ($346.18 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2516.10
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-21 18:41 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Outlawed

*EDIT*: So I just found I out that I won back in September!!!! Freaking tits. Glad I can still claim it!

Regardless I went ahead and made a few changes to the build since it's overt half a year from this post and part list. The final price is now actually a little bit less since it was $2,380 beforehand without shipping. I took a screenshot of the rigbuilder before I started messing with it as proof which can be seen *HERE*.

*UPDATED RIGBUILDER LINK*

Final price is *$2,352* after shipping.

Here is photo proof of pricing for it on newegg (note the grand total on bottom right of "Newegg 2") and Korean monitor on ebay...

*Newegg 1
Newegg 2
Ebay
*

Oh boy, how have I not seen this yet???

I really hope I win so I can give my current pc to my roommate! He's been my good friend since 5th grade and has been on consoles his whole life. He has always wanted a gaming PC but never had the budge for one. I mean he is already struggling with his current bills :/

As for the build, I am going to go the micro atx route. I think they look so freaking sick and I have always wanted to build one.

Thanks for the fantastic opportunity!!!


----------



## SavellM

I've updated my rig a bit.
Changed over to the new Haswell and also 780.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5060461


----------



## Mrbigg

Here's mine:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5270198


----------



## Puck

I guess I should post one too!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5271469 $2439


----------



## beezweeky

Updated my rig and added a 4p rig, or actually the start of one. I still need to add parts to both but out of pocket I guess. I will use a built from scratch tech station for the 4p and not sure about the main rig yet but I really wanted the 900D. I hope I win sometime this year,







. Rig builder!


----------



## RSMJR87

Updated








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5271982


----------



## lilchronic

dream rig update:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4992924


----------



## patriotaki

UPDATED

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414


----------



## crappy

Here's my entry for the competiton:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5250923


----------



## vkngthndr09

1 Antec Performance One Series P193 V3 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
$189.99

1 ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

$189.99

2 XFX Double D FX-787A-CDFC Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
$499.98

1 CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
$79.99

1 AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
$199.99

4 CORSAIR XMS 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M1A1600C11
$279.96

1 Western Digital WD Black WD2002FAEX 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
$169.99

1 ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner SATA BW-14D1XT
$99.99

1 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit
$99.99

1 COOLER MASTER Megaflow 200 R4-LUS-07AB-GP 200mm Blue LED Case cooler
$22.99

2 COOLER MASTER R4-L4S-10AB-GP 140mm Blue LED Case cooler
$33.98

3 Thermaltake AF0032 120mm Blue LED Case cooler
23.27


----------



## AustinL

Hey Admin i forgot to add a few things to my previous entry.....

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/18xXn


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Can't imagine needing more than this... at least for a dedicated gaming rig.









MY RIG PROPOSAL

Almost EXACTLY $2,500 depending on sales and shipping costs.


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Happy Times!







And again to you happy winners:
















Yeah, a little over







a little under









Gaming Rig: Einsteiniuminum

Description
Cooler Master Haf X w/ SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe XFX P1-850X-XXB9 850W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI







Intel Core i7 3770K / 3.5 GHz Processor (easy wattage)







GeForce GTX 780 (X4)







G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM







OCZ Technology 512GB Vector Series SATA 6.0 GB/s 7 mm Height 2.5-Inch SSD with 100K IOPS and 5-Year Warranty







Western Digital Velociraptor 600 GB SATA III 10000 RPM 32 MB Cache Bulk/OEM 3.5 Inch Desktop Hard Drive - WD6000HLHX







LG Black 16X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA 14X Blu-ray BDXL Internal Rewriter BH16NS40







BenQ High Performance Gaming XL2720T 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor (X4)


----------



## Sweettooth30

I dream build which is very close to my current build is:

Case Corsair 900D
CPU: 3930k
MOBO: X79 Asus Rampage IV Extreme
RAM: 16 4 x 4 Dominator Platinum
GPU: 4 x Asus GTX 770
Cooler: Corsair H100i
PSU: Corsair 1200i
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
3 TB Hard Drive
Windows 8
RAT 9


----------



## Marafice Eye

Not like I would actually win this, but hey, I'll throw my dream build into the mix.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5415731

Comes in a shade under $2,500. Any parts not listed are things I already have. I just really need a better rig for recording and livestreaming. My current rig works, but it just BARELY gets by. Would be sick to win a new rig.


----------



## dr.evil

updated:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## Rezidude

Dream rig below!


----------



## Brizzol

Definitely entering this!!

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Brizzol/saved/

Good Luck to everyone who enters


----------



## DizzlePro

IN FOR JUNE

This should keep me going for the years to come

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/194vY


----------



## Metaldude

Can't find my original post to edit so here's my updated "Dream Rig Upgrade". http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5277428


----------



## RocketAbyss

UPDATED!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230429


----------



## nyates

I'm in for June!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5277530

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Clam Slammer

Entering http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4910484


----------



## dr.evil

This will do the job rigth?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703037

updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## azanimefan

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5278229

there we go. Count Me in


----------



## phillyd

Oops forgot to post, my "ultimate rig" is building pride and prodigy and finishing switchbox.


----------



## Jordan32

My Dream Build:

Case:Corsair 900d
PSU: Corsair HX 850
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
GPU: GTX 780
MOBO:Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 Motherboard
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB
SSD: Samsung 840 250GB
HDD: WD 2TB black

Thanks & Goodluck


----------



## patriotaki

UPDATED









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414

Thanks & Goodluck to all


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Mine is now Haswell; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## darwing

This is the first I've seen this thread, what an amazing opportunity to build the ultimate rig with this help, money is always the determining factor for these types of things, it is hard to justify spending $3000 on parts that just make your computer look cool, or barely improve the performance of the CPU by cooling it down a little better.

I'm very meticulous in my builds, I plan them out right to the very little detail of the coloring scheme and the looks of the build. I just recently spent $1500 on water cooling and esthetics for my build, and would do so much more if I could afford too. This would give me the chance to create a beautiful work of art and of course there would be modding involved as I love to mod (Build Log Core Reactor mod. I'm actually dissassembling the whole thing sna going to use acrylic tubing with clear liquid and XSPC pump.

With all of these new Golden parts, I really would love to do something that looks bling bling with all the new gold components coming out, I would most likely still use some of the parts I had to keep costs down.

*Motherboard* - ASUS Z87-DELUXE ATX - $309


*CPU WATERBLOCK* - SWIFTECH Apogee HD Gold CPU Waterblock $130


*Waterblock Compression Fittings* - Bitspower -TRUE GOLDEN ~$200


*Power Supply* - Ultra U12-40841 X4 Gold Edition Modular Power Supply - 1000W $169

*
Coolant* - Mayhems Aurora Hydra Gold Coolant $40


*Hard Drives* - Seagate 4TB 64MB SATA 6GB & Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD - $400

***Paint GOLD***

*Memory* - 16GB Corsair Gold Vengeance Pro DDR3 - $250 (a bit expensive maybe change)


*Reservoir* - FrozenQPCMods Liquid Fusion 255ml $80-$200

**Would Request a custom Gold Helix if possible**

*CPU* - Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Haswell Quad Core 3.5GHZ - $339


*Video Cards* - Crossfire 2 x - XFX Radeon HD 7970 OC Black Edition 1000MHZ (Own 1 already) - $450


*GPU Waterblock* - XSPC 7970 Waterblock (own 1 already)- $100

**Picture this Cross fired using Gold LED's**

*Case* - NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel http://NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel]$70[/URL]


****************************************************************************************************************************************************

I'm going to update this in the builder and start to trim down in some areas, but I would gladly put the extra $1000 to finish it if I won this I would sell what I have now to build it perfect!


----------



## BBEG

Updated with Ivy-E.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4962479


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben Quincy*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rxV4Y3x.jpg
> 
> BOOM. Building this in the fall hopefully minus the water cooling parts...


That links to something that says dragon dildo, so I think it isnt PC related


----------



## Ben Quincy

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Ben_Quincy/saved/

BOOM! Hopefully I will be building this rig in the fall minus the water cooling parts...


----------



## famous1994

Updated mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5282291


----------



## xyexz

Thanks to the admin(s) for the contest - I'll always have a dream build









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5282957

Would be an awesome crazy thing to win, awesome to build a machine without worrying about the cost so much - minus my electric bill afterwards lmao.

I, of course, understand that I'd have to cover any amount over the $2500.

Rigbuilder didn't seem to match everything correctly but I did my best with it - pcpartpicker.com link here as well as I used that as a base.


----------



## darwing

Updated my dream rig Golden Rush



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is the first I've seen this thread, what an amazing opportunity to build the ultimate rig with this help, money is always the determining factor for these types of things, it is hard to justify spending $3000 on parts that just make your computer look cool, or barely improve the performance of the CPU by cooling it down a little better.

I'm very meticulous in my builds, I plan them out right to the very little detail of the coloring scheme and the looks of the build. I just recently spent $1500 on water cooling and esthetics for my build, and would do so much more if I could afford too. This would give me the chance to create a beautiful work of art and of course there would be modding involved as I love to mod (Build Log Core Reactor mod. I'm actually dissassembling the whole thing sna going to use acrylic tubing with clear liquid and XSPC pump.

With all of these new Golden parts, I really would love to do something that looks bling bling with all the new gold components coming out, I would most likely still use some of the parts I had to keep costs down.

*Motherboard* - ASUS Z87-DELUXE ATX - $309


*CPU WATERBLOCK* - SWIFTECH Apogee HD Gold CPU Waterblock $130


*Waterblock Compression Fittings* - Bitspower -TRUE GOLDEN ~$200


*Power Supply* - Ultra U12-40841 X4 Gold Edition Modular Power Supply - 1000W $169

*
Coolant* - Mayhems Aurora Hydra Gold Coolant $40


*Hard Drives* - Seagate 4TB 64MB SATA 6GB & Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD - $400

***Paint GOLD***

*Memory* - 16GB Corsair Gold Vengeance Pro DDR3 - $250 (a bit expensive maybe change)


*Reservoir* - FrozenQPCMods Liquid Fusion 255ml $80-$200

**Would Request a custom Gold Helix if possible**

*CPU* - Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Haswell Quad Core 3.5GHZ - $339


*Video Cards* - Crossfire 2 x - XFX Radeon HD 7970 OC Black Edition 1000MHZ (Own 1 already) - $450


*GPU Waterblock* - XSPC 7970 Waterblock (own 1 already)- $100

**Picture this Cross fired using Gold LED's**

*Case* - NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel http://NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel]$70[/URL]


****************************************************************************************************************************************************

I'm going to update this in the builder and start to trim down in some areas, but I would gladly put the extra $1000 to finish it if I won this I would sell what I have now to build it perfect!



I would sell what I have now, keep my 7970, and possibly the xspc radiator, and use that to finish off the build with all the gold compression fittings, Gold LED's and other Mods that will be needed to make this the mod of the month if I win







How great would that be first win this contest, finally get to build your ultimate dream rig, then have it up for mod of the month if you do it just right









I Only saw this thread today and I so excited like I already won!!! LOL I prolly wont cause I never win anything but at least I was able to price out what I would really love to have, I would have two loops, one with meyhems Gold and the other with the black meyhems night.


----------



## Nuck

My (new) entry):

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
RAM: G.SKILL TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX 16GB 2X8GB DDR3-2400
Cooling: Swiftech H220
Case:Corsair 900D
PSU: Corsair AX860I
GPU: HD 7970
GPU: HD 7970
MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H
SSD: Samsung 840 512GB
HDD: WD 1TB Blue


----------



## mboner1

Is the comp still going? If so here is my entry, i never win anything *please let me win*

Motherboard: Asus Maximus V gene
processor: Intel Core i5 3570k
PSU: Corsair AX 1200
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4GB PC16000
GPU 1 Titan
Storage; 2x Corsair Force 3 series 60GB + Western Digital Black 2TB
Case: Corsair 600T
aftermarket cooler would be nice as well


----------



## AlDyer

RIG UPDATE:

GTX 780 SLI 1338 €

i7 4770K 339 €

Sabertooth Z87 239 €

As for the rest of the rig I will just use what I already have









Total cost 1916,00 €

I will pay the remaining 14 €


----------



## dr.evil

updated:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## ronnin426850

edit: delete, rig is in sub


----------



## Chucklez

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5283799

Everything minus the 7970, already got 2
















Custom Watercooling;
X2 EK-Supremacy CPU
x2 EK-FC7970 + x2 EK-FC7970 Backplate
x2 EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
Performance-PCs Über 655 (Red)
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 (Red)
x2 Bitspower SLI/CF Fittings
x16 Bitspower High Flow 3/8" Fitting
6ft PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing (Just incase







)
x14 Cooler Master SickleFlow 120mm Red LED Fan

Expensive but what the heck I'm never gonna be picked


----------



## dr.evil

updated last time until next month

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623









good luck and be strong to keep your change


----------



## DeviousAddict

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor £443.99
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme LGA2011 £305.98
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 £112.12
Storage: OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB PCI-E SSD £436.36
WD Caviar Black 2TB £119.98
WD Caviar Black 2TB £119.98
GPU: x2 EVGA GeForce GTX 680 2GB £659.98
Case: NZXT Switch 810 Matte Black £149.99
Base Total: £2348.38

Packaging not added into total


----------



## dr.evil

what is wrong with me i change this thing like 3 times XD omg i am scare








updated again with gtx760 sli
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## Nejihyuga

Unicorns are cool! But they don't exsist. Neither will this.

Intel i7 - 4770K
Asus Maximus VI formula
Asus Xonar STX Essence
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper, 3072 MB DDR5 x3
Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 2400MHz 16GB x2
Corsair AX 860i + Sleeved cables set
Corsair SSD Neutron Series GTX 480GBx4
Corsair Obsidian 900D
Corsair SP/AF fans
Sennheiser PC360 G4ME

XSPC AX480 x2
XSPC AX360
XSPC AX240 x2
XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock (Intel) + RayStorm Intel Faceplate (Red)
D5 Dual Bay Reservoir with Laing D5 x2
Tygoon hose
Bitspower fittings


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hello again,
Ive had to amend my original choice as i forgot the $2500 limit was in Dollers not GBP.
So please see new list -> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/1arl0

Only removed the CPU and the RevoDrive which drops the total price down to £1468.05

Already have a 120gb RevoDrive and a 3820 cpu so i can do without the upgraded versions for a while.

Cheers Peeps


----------



## iamwardicus

I've updated my dream build to more of an upgrade type deal.... I've been kinda lucky on getting deals on parts and really a processor upgrade would be cost prohibitive compared to a graphics upgrade and a huge upgrade to the watercooling system. It's in my sig below or for easier clicking: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4939374 (Prices are all overbudgeted so where it says it's 2400 bucks, it's actually a bit less. I figure it would cover shipping costs. If there were a little more budget room I'd go for the 10" subwoofer instead of the 8" given the chance.)


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

would pay for shipping if needed and this doesn't include any discounts

1 x CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200 CMPSU-1200AX $299.99

1 x G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) $139.99

1 x ASUS Z87-PRO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX $209

1 x Intel® Core™ i7-4770K 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel® HD Graphics $340

2 x EVGA 04G-P4-3778-KR GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP $1,010

1x MAGNUM SMH10 $500

Total: $2500


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Still tweaking and have some stuff to add, but this is what I am working on
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5286365/version/5286367


----------



## KBOMB

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5286482

price w/ shipping in $2339.38
plus taxes

I hope I win!


----------



## darwing

Made some major changes, going with new dual gold pump config with koolance res.


----------



## CodofMC

Updated my contest rig to include all the water cooling parts I would want. The total cost is still only about $1900, so that still leaves me room for things I left out like sleeved extensions, a fan controller, and maybe some new peripherals or audio equipment.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5278652


----------



## L0GIC

Hey guys, awesome comp you are running. Its all very exciting indeed!

Here is my entry its basically an upgrade of my current rig so it wont have to be touched for a long time (That's the plan anyway!)

Main use will be to stream games over twitch.tv for people to enjoy.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5287880

For those who don't want to click the link:

Intel Core i7 3930K - $639.00
ASUS P9X79-WS Motherboard - $469.00
EVGA Geforce GTX 670 2GB FTW - $369.00
Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB SSD - $149.00
G.Skill Ares 1866MHz 32GB Kit x 2 - $610.00
SLI Bridge Triple Fixed - $12.00

Total: $2248.00 AUD

Good luck to all.


----------



## L0GIC

Just an upgrade to my existing sig rig.









Bitfenix Shinobi XL [White]
Windows 8 Pro
Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W

I already use them , Win8 cheap enough to get myself anyway.


----------



## Exolaris

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5287961

My dream rig!!! ^.^


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Wow! Nice build! Where are you getting the GTX780s from for 480 dollars? I like that price.....
Oh yeah, and updated!

COMPONENT PRICE PAID AVAILABLE FROM

CPU
Intel Core I7 4770
Intel Core i7-4770K LGA1150
$309.99 (USD)
from: Amazon

Motherboard
Asus H87-PLUS
$114.98 (USD)
from: SuperBiiz

Graphics
GTX770
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 670 2GB GDDR5
$374.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
$0.00
Visit Store

Graphics
GTX770
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 670 2GB GDDR5
$374.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
$0.00
Visit Store

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB
Corsair 16 GB Vengeance Blue Low Profile 1600mhz PC3-12800 240-pin Dual Channel...
$119.99 (USD)
from: Amazon
$143.00
Visit Store

Hard Drive
Seagate ST3000DM001
Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal...
$134.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
$134.42
Visit Store

Hard Drive
Crucial 128GB
Crucial V4 CT128V4SSD2 2.5"" MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSD Only
$109.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
$70.00
Visit Store

Optical Drive
Lite-On iHAS124-04
LITE-ON CD/DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04
$16.97 (USD)
from: OutletPC
$17.99
Visit Store

Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro series H50
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 All in One High-performance CPU Cooler CWCH50-1
$59.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
$0.00
Visit Store

OS
Microsoft GFC-02050
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
$89.98 (USD)
from: OutletPC
$279.09
Visit Store

Monitor
HP 2511x 25" Full HD LED BackLight LCD Monitor Slim Design
HP 2511x 25" Full HD LED BackLight LCD Monitor Slim Design
$229.99 (USD)
from: Rakuten.com
$259.99
Visit Store

Monitor
HP 2511x 25" Full HD LED BackLight LCD Monitor Slim Design
HP 2511x 25" Full HD LED BackLight LCD Monitor Slim Design
$229.99 (USD)
from: Rakuten.com
$259.99
Visit Store

Keyboard
I-ROCKS KR-6820E-BK
I-ROCKS KR-6820E-BK Black 104 Key USB Wired Backlit Gaming Keyboard (Orange LED)
$39.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
$35.99
Visit Store

Power
NZXT HALE82-850-m
NZXT HALE82 HALE82-850-M 850W Power Supply
$109.99 (USD)

Case
XClio Touch 767
XCLIO Touch 767 Computer Case
$79.99 (USD)
from: Newegg
$89.99
Visit Store

Mouse
Cooler Master Storm Recon
Cooler Master Storm Recon - Gaming Mouse with 4000 DPI Optical Sensor and...
$37.99 (USD)

Other
Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2013 Security Software
$12.99 (USD)
from: OutletPC
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,447.79 (USD)


----------



## Carniflex

There is my entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5288360 - the stuff is altogether approximately 2500$ (have displays, keyboard and mouse and Win 7 license) and I would be able to afford the custom loop part for the CPU and cards. Somewhat similar to what I have already managed to scrape together but shinier and the custom water loop would be more awesome as I would have all the time I need to work on it until it ready (current PC I use for work as well and its my main rig so any downtime allowance is limited in time).

This thing would be running my 5x1 Portrait Eyefinity setup and three overclocked 7950's would be awesome for that - would even go for the quad-fire if I would win (already have one sapphire 7950 in my rig) - if possible would prefer the rest of the cards to be reference Club3D 7950's (their warranty covers also replacing of the stock cooler with water block and overclocking). There is my last buildlog - http://www.overclock.net/t/1262095/soliton-dispenser-an-atx-portable-watercooled-case-with-external-9x120mm-rad - but I ran into time constraints it was a bit rushed (my work PC) so I would really like to do similar, but properly and without rushing it and with proper top of the line hardware.


----------



## skupples

Case: Antek NSK1380 or Black Prodigy

Mobo: ASUS Rampage IV GENE - motherboard - micro ATX - LGA2011

CPU: Intel 3930k CPU With EK supremacy block

Ram: G-SKILL Sniper Gaming 32gb 4x8gb

GPU: EVGA GTX Titan with matching EK water block.

SSD: 512gb OCZ Vector x2 in raid0

Power: Athena Power 500w M-ATX PSU

Pump/res: MCP35x & Res combo.

Rad: two Alpha cool 120.2 (standard thickness)

Iv'e always wanted to do a super epic M-ATX build... Maybe this will be my chance to get started on that!


----------



## yraith

I have a nice case, psu, and video card. I just need upgrading.

Case : Rosewill Blackhawk
PSU : CM 750W
Vid card: MSI 7790

I need to upgrade my:

EP45-UD3R Gigabyte
5 gig of generic RAM
500gb WD HDD
E7400 2.8 CPU

I would like:

Kelvari A10 AMD CPU
MSI FM2+ Mobo
8gig 2133 RAM sticks
and finally 1 150GB SSD and a 3TB WD Black.

Not much, but definitely need to wait on a few parts..


----------



## steverebo

CPU
i7 4770k

Graphics
EVGA GTX TITAN

Hard Drive
Corsair Neutron GTX
capacity: 240 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR AX860i

MOTHERBOARD
Asus Z87 Maximus VI Gene

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro Silver
size: 16 GBytes

Optical
Asus BC-12B1ST Bluray Drive

Case
CORSAIR Obsidian 350D

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Know I wont win but why not try


----------



## MillerLite1314

Here is my entry. Going to give this a try. Plans for the rig are in the description. Rig is in my SIG. $2440.41 shipped to Hawaii from newegg.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Decided to make an updated list. Still want to bump up to 2011 and get another Titan, but decided I don't need the SSD, want different RAM, and a new case/PSU:

Build link here

Additionally, I want to pick up 4 Thermalright TR Ty147s (link) = 67.96 + 2405.94 = 2473.9

Here's hoping XD


----------



## neXen

Rig Builder

*CPU*
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

*Graphics*
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card

*Hard Drive*
Plextor M5P Xtreme Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

*Power*
SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

*Motherboard*
Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

*RAM*
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

*Optical Drive*
None

*Case*
Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case

*Hard Drive*
Seagate barracuda 3TB

*Cooling*
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler

*Display*
Asus VS24AH-P 24.0" Monitor
Asus VS24AH-P 24.0" Monitor

Congratulations to all the previous winners!

And thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## computerparts

I don't normally participate in things like this but I'll give it a shot.

Ultimate Rig


----------



## Carniflex

I thought about it for a little while. Probably my previous entry (couple of pages back) might have been a bit boring. So I will participate with 2 dream builds altogehter and if I win then will have to pick one. The second one is .. well .. a bit expensive and I would probably have to get these parts to be sent to me from US as locally getting these server parts is tricky, at best. Anyway

Quicksilver Dagger - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5288360 - that's my first entry - basically in a nutshell upgrade similar to what I have just would have proper time to do it nice and not rush anything. Stronger CPU, more GFX cards, larger tubes, better radiator, stronger pump, etc.
Quicksilver Spear - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5291508 - now that's something more serious. If I would be going for that one I would have to do it in phases for budgetary reasons as even with the 2.5 k $ support it would be pricey enough to make me choke a bit. At first would start with lower amount of RAM and expand as funds allow - but it would be certainly an interesting build which I would really enjoy doing. CPUs and GFX cards would be water cooled with a custom loop. It would be for heavy number crunching. I would mod the case somewhat and make it look menacing with spikes of red cathodes and stuff like that (if you play Dwarf Fortress you know the reference).


----------



## QSS-5

I never join competitions/lottery or gambling of any sort because i don't have any luck but then i read in a psychology article that luck dose not exist is based on opportunity and if you never take an opportunity then the chance is non existence which could be experienced as no luck. i suggest everyone on OCN to join this opportunity









dream rig
Rigbuilder


----------



## dr.evil

updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## FallenFaux

I might as well join in I suppose.

New Parts

2 x Western Digital WD RE4 1TB - $199.98 ($99.99 each)
1 x ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz Monitor - $259.99
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB - $1,319.98 ($659.99 each)
1 x CORSAIR AXi AX860i 860W - $229.99
1 x G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 - $139.99
3 x Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition 120mm Twin Pack - $95.97 ($31.99 each)
1 x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD - $249.99

Reused Parts

Gigabyte G1.Sniper3 Z77
3770k
Bitfenix Ghost

Total ~ $2,495.89


----------



## macandy13

Yup think this is one ultimate rig









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5291899

Would be great to get it









Good luck everyone:thumb:


----------



## ugotd8

EVGA GTX TITAN 6GB
Intel Core i7-4770K
ASRock Z87 Extreme6 LGA 1150 Intel Z87
CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 16GB DDR3-2133
CORSAIR HX Series HX850
2X SAMSUNG 840 Series120GB SSD
Fractal Design Define XL R2

*$2,479.93*


----------



## ghostrider85

*CASE:* silverstone sg08 - i already have
*PSU:* 600w sg08 built in - i already have
*MOBO:* asus maximus vi impact - *299.00???*
*CPU:* intel core i5 4670k - *199.00*
*COOLER:* noctua nh-c12p - *79.00*
*RAM:* samsung green 8gb - i already have
*HDD:* WD black 4tb - *299.00*
*GPU:* evga gtx 780 sc - *659.00*
*SSD:* samsung 840 pro 128gb - *149.00*
*MONITOR:* asus VG248QE - *259.00*
*MOUSE:* corsair M90 - i already have
*KEYBOARD:* corsair k65 - *89.00*
*HEADPHONE* sennheiser HD 558 - i already have

everything excluding taxes and shipping is just *2032.00 dollars*


----------



## ProjectZero

Can i join too?

Thus far, my rig (ProjectZero V2.0 - sig rig) pretty much all i'll need for the next couple of years, but i wouldn't mind adding some watercooling and a new CPU to the mix... the ACX seems loud now that i have two...

Anyway, my entry below (Upgrade to ProjectZero V2.1 - sig rig)

CPU
i7 3770k

Radiator
2 x Black Ice GTX Xtreme 240
Black Ice GTX Xtreme 480

Reservior
Bitspower Z-Multi 80 Ice Blue Reservior

Waterblock
EK Supremancy CPU Full Copper
2 x XSPC Razor GTX Titan Full Coverage Waterblock

Pump
2 x Koolance PMP-450S Pump

Fans
8 x Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition PWM Twin Pack

Case
Corsair 900D

Accessories
Koolance CTR-SPD24X2 Dual 24V Pump Controller
2 x Lamptron FC9 Fan Controller

This will just be added onto my ProjectZero V2.0

Total of $2249 AUD for this build, if i get this i'll be happy









Cheers


----------



## ruairi

Thats NZD, atm 2500usd = about 3200nzd
Rest would be spent on modding, cooling and perhiperals, might refine it abit but thats the base... Winning would be awesome, have you tried 3d modeling and compositing on a machine with 4gb ram... word of advice, don't









edit: Its 32gb of ram, would probably go noctua for cooler, not sure about ram compatibility with the d14, maybe go with one of their towers. Would sleeve the x650 copper, black and gray probably...
Chose 660 as I don't really game, and for the applications I use, anything above showed negligible difference GPU acceleration wise

Not sure about the game of skill thing... but answer is 155


----------



## PCBuilder94

G1 ASSASSIN 2
TWO 7970
3930K
8GB KIT OF CRUCIAL BALLISTIX


----------



## amvnz

CPU: Intel i7 4770k
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1. Sniper 5
RAM: Avexir Core Series 2400Mhz 8GB x4 Green
GPU: Already Own. (7970 x 3)
PSU: Already Own. (Seasonic PlatinumX 1000w)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 White
Watercooling: EK CSQ Acetal CPU, GPU x 3 Blocks and Acetal FC Bridge. Alphacool NexXxos UT60 360/240/120 radiators. EK D5-X Reservoir. XSPC D5 Pump. Coollaboratory Liquid Pro/Ultra. Mayhems Pastel Green. White 1/2-3/4" tubing. Monsoon Fittings.
Fans: 11x Scythe GT AP-15 or Swiftech Helix 120mm. 3x Swiftech Helix 140mm.


----------



## Draven

Just updated my entry





Going with the HIS 7970 ref cards cuz I like the XSPC waterblocks for them if and when I decide to go with a full loop.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Entry for June 2013!

Here's the link to the desired hardware list in rigbuilder : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5217754

Thanks in advance if I win!


----------



## patriotaki

MY ENTRY FOR JUNE 2013

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414


----------



## patriotaki

Updated

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414


----------



## banging34hzs

Could not find my old post so here is my new updated eyefinity rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

if you see anything missing then it will come from my current rig and what is not used will be used in/to pay for a new build for my grandmother.

parts list:

Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H LGA 1150
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100352VXSR Radeon HD 7950
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 16GB (4 x 4GB)
2x Intel 520 Series Cherryville 240GB
3x Acer H236HLbid Black 23"
CORSAIR HX Series HX1050
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D


----------



## najiro

*Resubmitting... Here's my new list:*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4938193

CPU: *i7-4770k* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901 $349

Motherboard: *MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming* - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130692 $187

GPU: *2 x MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127745&T ($259x2) $518

RAMS: *2 x CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMY8GX3M2A2133C11R (Red)* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233528 ($84x2) $168

Storage: *Western Digital Red 2TB* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236343 $119

Boot Drive: *OCZ Vector 128GB* (owned)

PSU: *Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850watts* (owned) should be enough based on what I read

Chassis: *Coolermaster Storm Trooper* (owned) waiting for the Phanteks Enthoo Primo, it looks nice and promising.

Cooling: *XSPC Raystorm 750 rx360* - http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1UB0 $196.68 I wanted an H220 but it's just too hard to find one of those right now... ~_~

Peripherals:
KB: *logitech G710+* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126299 $119
Mice: *SteelSeries Sensei* http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Sensei-Laser-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B005L38QLQ - $71.68
Headset: *SteelSeries Siberia V2* (owned)

Monitor: HP QJ684AS 2311GT 23" 3D LED Monitor $300 (In a store near me)

Total: $2,027

I'm pretty sure I can buy all these in a store near me except for the XSPC kit which I have to buy in a different city with around $15 shipping fee. I read the Haswell will give around %20 increase in performance coming from a Sandy processor of the same tier. This should be a wonderful replacement from my i5-2500k build. Thanks for the chance OCN!


----------



## briddell

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5034583

Updated my entry to include the sheet aluminum, copper tubing, plug fittings, and such that I need for my loop (and will get regardless, winning them would just be nice), got rid of the Case Labs, and still have enough room for shipping, and possibly even a Happy Hacking Pro 2


----------



## RichiRichX

*CPU:* Intel i7-4770k @ 3.5 Ghz

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5

*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro 500GB

*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200RPM

*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600Mhz RAM

*GPU:* Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce3 OC

*Power Supply:* Corsair AX1200i

*Case:* Corsair Vengeance C70

*Watercooler:* Corsair H100i


----------



## 4Yub1

If i can join and validated, i want to build system like in the bellow
and if i win, this rig will be used for work, gaming, mutimedia, etc.

SYSTEM SPESIFICATION

PROC : Intel Pentium G2020








MOBO : MSI B75IA-E33
HDD(data) : Hitachi 2TB
SSD(system) : Plextor M5S 128GB
RAM : Apacer DDR3 4GB
VGA : Zotac GTX 760 2048MB DDR5
PSU : Seasonic P520FL2 520W Platinum
DISPLAY : DELL 23" U2312HM IPS PANEL
CASE : DIY









SYSTEM LCS

CPU BLOCK : EK-SUPREME-LTX-CSQ-NA
GPU BLOCK : EK-FC670GTX-AC
RAM BLOCK : BITSPOWER BP-RAMS22-IRDBK

RAD : XSPC-AX240-BK OR XSPC-AX120-BK
PUMP : Swiftech MCP655
RES : PRIMOCILCTR-LPB-24-B
FITTING : EK-CSQ-10-13-G14-BK
ADAPTER 45° & 90°
TUBE : TYGON/ACRYLIC/COOPER

GAMING, AUDIO PHERIPHERAL AND OS

MOUSE + PAD: Razer Deathadder Blue + Razer Goliathus Medium
MECHA KEY : Filco Majestouch Ninja Tenkeyless Blue Switch
WHEEL : Logitech G27 Steering Wheel
SPEAKER : Edifier R 2000 T 60w RMS








OS : Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit

TOTAL AROUND 2.200-2.500K


----------



## barkinos98

went from this:

to this:


Its still the same name, and i didnt create a version for this, lol.
my plan is to buy both the gpus and the backplates and the single AF120, if hopefully i win this contest this month


----------



## CodofMC

One last update to change around the fans and add in some accessories: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5278652


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

The latest iteration....

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5144108

Good luck with this month's drawing everyone!


----------



## OzMan84

So I have finally put together my entry for my Ultimate Rig. See signature for details, if I was ever to have the opportunity to win I would probably also sleeve and try out water cooling on this using my own money aswell. I look forward to seeing the next winner, and fingers crossed its me! ahah


----------



## rebelextrm02

I'm happy with some of the core components I have so if I won I would use the opportunity to move deeper into the custom/modding world.

Dell u2713hm $650
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB $250
2x EVGA gtx770 SuperClocked $840
2x EK GTX 770 Acetal Waterblock $224
2x EK GTX 770 Backplate $56
XSPC Raystorm AX240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 Variant Pump $240
XSPC AX240 $80
4x Cougar cf-v12hpb $60
6x XSPC Black G1/4" 7/16" ID Compression Fitting $36
10FT Primochill Advanced LRT 7/16" ID $26
Mayhems Pastel BlueBerry $20

Total: ~ $2482

I didn't use rig builder because there was a lot of individual watercooling parts.


----------



## shark77

I would love to win this contest http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5294590
Gl to everyone:thumb:


----------



## wooshna

Updating my Dream rig with this one. I'll be using my current cpu cooler and case with this upgrade.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1bROE

I know the PSU is overkill for this system but i would love to have it for another 7990 when prices go down a bit.

Any feedback on parts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Millillion

Heavily updated since the last time I posted several months ago.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1bTdS


----------



## Nonehxc

Update just before holidays(yay!):

Intel i7-4770K 261.16€
Gigabyte Z87X-OC 162.81€
Seasonic Platinum 860w 172.73€
G.Skill Trident X 2400 CL9 71.90€
EVGA GTX780 SC ACX*2 565.29€

Total(Excluding 21% Tax) 1799.17€








Shipping Extraordinaire 14.10€
21% Tax 380.85€









GRAND TOTAL 2194.43€









...which amounts to USD 2854.68$

Good luck kids, remember to eat your veggies to grow into fine and productive gears of the economic machinery


----------



## She loved E

Submitted my rig back in January but the page is borked every time I try to update it so leaving this here just in case...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900050


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Not sure how I missed this for the past 7 months. Here's my entry









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1cIB9

RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5295529/version/5295531


----------



## Alex132

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1bWMC

+ A few other stuff that can't be listed there


----------



## Millillion

forgot to add in my extra wing monitor (And UPS too):

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Millillion/saved/1S8g

And while I'm editing, does anyone know if there are any any _good_ PCI slot exhaust fans?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

You know what there needs a competition for? Who has the worst pc gets a build of their choice. I'd safely win that at least once.

And, can someone rate this build?; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## xyexz

Congrats to the future winner, may you post a sweet build log to make me







at all the juicy parts!









Perhaps the pc part gods will see it fit to twist the silicon fate through the random generator codez and pick this beast rig to be enslaved in their electricity sucking plans:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5282957


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Okay, time to upgrade! How about this?: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## adriangb

CPU
Intel Core i7-4770K

RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL

Keyboard
Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK

Mouse
Logitech G700

Motherboard
ASRock Z87M OC

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black WD4001FAEX

CPU Heatsink
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK

PSU
SeaSonic X Series X650

Monitor Mount (for 27" IPS)
atdec VF-AT Visidec Focus Articulated Arm

GPU
ASUS GTX780-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780

SSD
SanDisk Extreme II SDSSDXP-480G-G25

Heatsink Fans
NF-F12

Case Fans
NF-S12A

Case
SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E

Webcam
Logitech C920

Total on newegg as of today: $2650. If I win I'll have no problem putting down $150


----------



## protzman

god i hope i win this would be awesome








updated for june!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




4770k 349.99
ASUS impact mini-itx 1150 motherboard (lets say 300.00 to be safe)
GTX 780 649.00
EK Supremacy Clean CSQ Black 66.95
Aquacomputer Kyrographics 780 block copper 121.99
Corsair AX 760i psu 209.99
Red sleeving kit for 860i 80.00
Kingston HyperX Red series 2 x 8gb memory 135.00
EK x2 Ram Monarch Clean csq 29.99
Samsung 840 series 500gb sata lll SSD 349.00
x 9 Silverstone AP122 (120mm) Air Penetrator fans Black 99.00
Total is 2399 (less than this though)


----------



## NFL

CPU- i7 3770K

GPU- EVGA GTX 770 Superclocked

Case- Fractal Design Node 304

Motherboard- ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe

PSU- Silverstone Strider 600W

HDD/SSD- Samsung 840 Pro (256 GB)/ 2x 1-TB WD Caviar Black

RAM- Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB PC1600

Total- *$1680.91
*


----------



## PyreSpirit

Time to update my dream build from a few months ago.









RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5296191

CPU
Intel Core i7-4770k
*$349.99*

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus VI Formula
*$500.00* - Estimated

Memory
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3-1866
*$237.99*

Storage
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB SSD - _No HDD for me_
*$214.99*

Video Card
EVGA GTX 780
*$649.99*

Power Supply
SeaSonic Platinum 860W
*$199.99*

Case
Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
*$359.99*

CPU Cooler
Corsair H100i
*$98.99*

_Alternative Case & Cooling
Custom made case + submersion cooling
*$1000* - Remove current case/cooling and sell current computer_

Total -
*$2611.93($3152.95)*


----------



## iNcontroL

Here is my OCN Dream Rig

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory
Power: ENERMAX Platimax EPM1200EWT 1200W 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Modular Power Supply
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard
Hard Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Series 500GB Solid State Drive
Audio: Creative Sound Blaster Z Series ZXR Sound Card
Graphics: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked Video Card
Cooling: Corsair H110 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

Total: $2,488.37

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## TapTapTempo

CPU: I7 3930k
PSU: Seasonic x1250
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1866
MOBO: Asus Rampage Formula
GPU: EVGA GTX 780
SSD: Samsung 840 500GB
HDD: WD Caviar black 1tb
Cooling: Corsair H100
Keyboard: Corsair K95

Man it would be insane to win. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lABE1911

So here is my dream pc that im building I already have some parts but some are still missing. I have motherboard, psu and case.

So here is what I want in my dream pc









*CPU:*
Intel Core i7-3930K
Price: $569.99
*MOTHERBOARD:*
ASUS Rampage IV Formula
Already have
*GPU:*
EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB
Price: $649.99
EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB
Price: $649.99
*RAM:*
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB)
Price:$144.99
*STORAGE:*
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
Price: $94.99
*SSD:*
Intel SSD 520 Series 120GB
Price: $154.99
*PSU:*
Corsair AX860w Platinum
Already have
*CASE:*
CM Storm Trooper Window
Already have
*COOLING:*
Swiftech H220
Price: $149.99

*PRICE:*
$2420


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I completely changed my build.

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1bSmO


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I updated my rig with a new ssd and monitors. How do you people like it? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## james8

CPU:
Intel Core i7 4770K
*$349.99*

Motherboard:
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 LGA 1150 Intel Z87
*$409.99*

RAM:
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 2133
*$159.99*

GPU:
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition
*$369.99*

SSD:
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB
*$249.99*

HDD:
WD Velociraptor 1TB
*$234.37*

ODD:
LG Black BDXL Internal Rewriter
*$119.99*

PSU:
CORSAIR AXi AX860i 860W 80 PLUS PLATINUM
*$229.99*

CPU Cooler:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
*$98.99*

Case:
Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Military Green
*$129.99*

Subtotal:
$2353.28
8.75% sales tax: $205.91
*TOTAL:
$2559.19*


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5296886

CPU:
Intel Core i7 4770K
$349.99

Motherboard:
Asus Maximus VI Gene
$209.99

RAM:
Corsair Dominator 32GB (4 x 8gb) DDR3 1600
$299.99

GPU:
EVGA GTX780
$649.99

SSD:
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB
$249.99

HDD:
WD Black 4tb
$289.99

PSU:
Silverstone St1000-G
$188.99

Case:
Silverstone FT03
$159.99

OS:
WIndows 8 - OEM

Subtotal:
$2498.91


----------



## Fletcherea

Updating rig, going totally fanboy theme lol







rigbuilder

*Motherboard*
EVGA Z87 Stinger

*Graphics*
EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked ACX

*Case*
EVGA Hadron Air

*Storage*
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB
Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB

*Cooling*
Corsair H100i

*Monitor*
LG 29EA93-P


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys. I decided to try my luck !

I have never won anything so be cool










the ultimate RIG:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Extreme 3000MHz 8GB

Power: Corsair AX860 W

Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Extreme LGA 1150

Hard Drive: Samsung SSD 840 Pro 512 GB

Graphics: 2x EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked 6GB

Cooling: Noctua NH - D 14

Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U3014

Case: Fractal Design Definre R4 Black Pearl + window

gimme









good luck all !


----------



## ydna666

*CPU*: Intel Xeon E5-2690 [email protected] 1612.44 x2 (= £3224.88)

*GPU*: EVGA GTX Titan @ £887.75

*RAM*: Corsair Memory Vengeance Jet Black 64GB 8 x8 GB DDR3 1866 MHz CAS 9-10-9-27 XMP Quad Channel Desktop @ £453.17

*MOBO*: Asus Z9PE-D8 WS Intel C602 Socket 2011 @ £458.64

*PSU*: Corsair AX1200i Digital Modular 1200W Power Supply 80+ Platinum @ £249.74

*HDD*: Crucial M500 960GB SSD @ £491.95

*Case*: Silverstone Raven Black Large Tower Case with Window and USB 3.0 no PSU @ £94.84

*Fans*: My Coolermaster sickleflow 120mm fans (not in cost)

*Cooler*: Noctua NH-D14-2011 Dual Radiator Cooler with PWM fans, LGA2011 only x2 @ £64.81 (= £129.62)

*Total = £mega*

*(Dedicated 24/7 folding farm...BOOM!!!)

I would love to win this comp!!!

Good luck







*


----------



## Desolator2B

Re-Rollin.
Changed up a few things and got rid of the motherboard since I already have it.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5075643


----------



## neo0031

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($98.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($191.98 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($156.63 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* *(UK ONLY)* XFX Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) (GBP £165 @ Aria.co.uk)
*Video Card:* *(UK ONLY)* XFX Radeon HD 7870 XT 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) (GBP £165 @ Aria.co.uk)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($104.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.09 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($219.99 @ Microcenter)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.00 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor ($177.58 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Ducky Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($148.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Speakers:* Creative Labs GigaWorks T20 Series II 28W 2ch Speakers ($79.99 @ Adorama)

*Total:* $1979.18 + $500 (£330)



Dream rig entry updated and post again because I'm paranoid that one has to post the rig every month for entry, even though I know we don't...









Want to throw the Razer Ouroboros in there as it is my dream mouse, but the green clashes with this red/block generic build... and it adds a lot to the price... :/

Still Ivy bridge, changed to Ducky Shine 2, new monitor, Windows 8, and updated pricing including the UK-only XFX 7870 XT. If prices do go up, I'm willing to wither let the keyboard or speakers or one of the 7870 go.

Would love to fold on this thing... My average PPD right now is just pathetic.


----------



## jhaze84

Finally getting around to submitting my parts for this contest.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($74.99 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($124.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Mushkin Stealth 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($129.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($437.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($156.63 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: SeaSonic 660W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($148.54 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($283.83 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Ducky DK9008 Shine II (M Edition) Wired Standard Keyboard ($148.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
Total: $2444.94

I am already happy with my case (Arc Midi R2), mouse (G500), and OS (Windows 7) and would not need to purchase those.


----------



## HPE1000

Guess I will jump on the bandwagon of updating the proposed rig, mine will reuse my current case, psu, and cpu cooler (Node 304, SPI Magna Gold 750w, CM GeminII S524) but everything else would go.

It would sport a 4770k and 7990 with two 500gb ssds for massive but quiet storage, this proposed rig is meant for near silent idling.

I would then sell the left over parts of my computer and buy something like a fiio e07k and beyerdynamic custom one pros.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5028002

A man can only dream though


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Updated Rig!!!
HERE


----------



## ProjectZero

Original Post here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Can i join too?
> 
> Thus far, my rig (ProjectZero V2.0 - sig rig) pretty much all i'll need for the next couple of years, but i wouldn't mind adding some watercooling and a new CPU to the mix... the ACX seems loud now that i have two...
> 
> Anyway, my entry below (Upgrade to ProjectZero V2.1 - sig rig)
> 
> CPU
> i7 3770k
> 
> Radiator
> 2 x Black Ice GTX Xtreme 240
> Black Ice GTX Xtreme 480
> 
> Reservior
> Bitspower Z-Multi 80 Ice Blue Reservior
> 
> Waterblock
> EK Supremancy CPU Full Copper
> 2 x XSPC Razor GTX Titan Full Coverage Waterblock
> 
> Pump
> 2 x Koolance PMP-450S Pump
> 
> Fans
> 8 x Corsair Air Series SP120 Performance Edition PWM Twin Pack
> 
> Case
> Corsair 900D
> 
> Accessories
> Koolance CTR-SPD24X2 Dual 24V Pump Controller
> 2 x Lamptron FC9 Fan Controller
> 
> This will just be added onto my ProjectZero V2.0
> 
> Total of $2249 AUD for this build, if i get this i'll be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers






Updated my pump and got rid of the pump controller... still around 2.3k-ish though. (Please see sig rig Update to ProjectZero V2.1)

Any suggestions to minimise cost?


----------



## Carniflex

As the winner has not been announced as of yet then I will take the opportunity to revisit my plans a bit. I am debating between 2 setups, one is like my current rig just bigger and better while another one is a dual socket G34 setup with Opterons. I think that if I win It would actually make more sense to go with a upgrade to the current rig instead of the second LGA2011 rig. Now the rig was proposed mainly as as my current rig is also used for productivity stuff I cant afford long enough downtime to mod it exactly the way I like. However, after thinking about it for a while I think the solution is simpler than I thought at first. I will just need to buy extra chassis similar to what I have currently and get the upgrade parts in addition - then I can put the upgrade parts into my current rig and work on the chassis as long as it takes to get it where I like it (proper paintjob, windows, sensors, external parts of the loop prtoperly assembled with sleeved tubing and nice clean look - no rats nest of the cabling anywhere, etc).

So - based on the sig rig "Soliton" (this time with the local prices, not in US dollars) I would get these additional parts. If there would be any funds left it would go towards getting one of these new 39'' 4K cheaper screens or 3x 27'' 1440p Koreans.
CPU: I7-3930 - 520 EUR
GPU: 3x Club3D HD7950 (275 EUR / unit) - one will be modded down to single slot by dremeling off half the holding bracket (quadfire as I already have one 7950)
Chassis: Chieftec WH-02BB (100 EUR)
Mouse: Logitech G700s (85 EUR)

Rad: Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator - Full Copper (115 EUR)
Pump: D5 + top (95 EUR)
GPU Blocks: 3x Full Cover for 7950 (3x 100 EUR)

Which would put me at 2040 EUR. I should also get myself proper RAM as my current set is mixture of different timings, but that is really not a high priority and I would really rather like to have a higher resolution screen to play around with given opportunity.

The previously proposed Opteron (http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5291508) would also certainly be an interesting project to work with, however, the local prices for these parts are rather unreasonable compared to newegg so I'm afraid that if I would be going for these these parts would need to be shipped from US which, in turn, would probably meaning me doing rather large unexpected expenditure after visit to customs.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

CPU - Intel I7 4770K ($350)
Mobo - ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME LGA 1150 Intel Z87 ($400)
PSU - EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified ($350)
HDD - SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500KW 2.5" 500GB ($370)
RAM - G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 2400 ($330)
GPU - 2 x SAPPHIRE 100350GAMESR Radeon HD 7990 6GB ($2200)
Case - Corsair Obsidian Series 900D ($330)
Cooling - Dual Loop (~$1000)

Total: $5,430.00

I man can dream can't he...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

updated mobo; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258

Sure, i'll pitch in 21 dollars if i win, but it is a stretch.....


----------



## pokerapar88

COMPONENTS

*Case*
1x Rosewill THOR V2-White Edition, THOR V2-W Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case, support up to E-ATX / XL-ATX, come with Four Fans (Model:THOR V2-W)
$139.99
*Motherboard*
1x ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard (Model:SABERTOOTH Z87)
$259.99
*VGA*
2x ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card (Model:GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5)
$509.98
*Power*
1x CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850M 850W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Semi Modular High Performance Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready (Model:CP-9020041-NA)
$109.99
*CPU*
1x Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K (Model:BX80646I74770K)
$349.99
*SSD*
1x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Model:MZ-7PD256BW)
$239.99
*RAM*
1x G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL10Q-32GBZL (Model:F3-14900CL10Q-32GBZL)
$269.99
*HDD*
1x Seagate Desktop HDD.15 ST4000DM000 4TB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (Model:ST4000DM000)
$179.99
*Audio*
1x Creative Sound Blaster Z Series ZXR (70SB151000000)
$249.99
*Case Fans*
x3 SILVERSTONE Air Penetrator AP121-L AP121-WL 120mm White LED Case Fan
$68.97

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2378.87 (USD) - newegg.com


----------



## Chipp

Congratuations to ChaoticKinesis, June's winner!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4650_50#post_19925816


----------



## barkinos98

good luck i guess? lol jk
gratz brah


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratuations to ChaoticKinesis, June's winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4650_50#post_19925816


----------



## Pebruska

Congratulations!









And good luck everybody for next month.









Edit: Oh, and don't worry, be happy.


----------



## PedroC1999

Only 4 weeks left! The time is coming!!!

Congrats Dude, hell of a rig


----------



## brettjv

Congrats to the new winner.

Guys, I"ve just cleaned the thread, allow me to remind everyone to please keep the OT 'chatter' to a minimum here ... we don't all need to hear that your dad forgot to bring you home your mouse today on this thread









And if you want help deciding on your motherboard (for example), please visit the Motherboard forum, start a thread there or do some research on existing threads, rather than derailing this thread.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Clam Slammer

Hope I win!

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/ClamSlammer/saved/#savedbuild_436726


----------



## HPE1000

Dat username


----------



## Shrak

Congrats!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Dat username


Indeed, lol.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Congrats to the new winner.
> 
> Guys, I"ve just cleaned the thread, allow me to remind everyone to please keep the OT 'chatter' to a minimum here ... *we don't all need to hear that your dad forgot to bring you home your mouse today on this thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want help deciding on your motherboard (for example), please visit the Motherboard forum, start a thread there or do some research on existing threads, rather than derailing this thread.
> 
> Thanks Everyone!


Sorry, I was just giving a reason for the double posts that I've been plagued with.

Congrats to ChaoticKinesis, that should be one helluva rig!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Congrats Chaotic... that's a nice rig and I'm looking forward to the build log.


----------



## DizZz

He actually posts helpful content unlike some others so a great winner! Congrats dude


----------



## Kuudere

Tis all good, if the location isn't a lie I can always venture over and play with it









I kid I kid, congrats.


----------



## oipunx

Congratz! enjoy your prize!


----------



## Colin0912

congratulations build that beast of rig now =]


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> congratulations build that beast of rig now =]


Unlucky









and knowing how things have gone with him, 2 months later and im still RMAing stuff


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Wow, I can't believe I won! I've been looking at PC parts the last week to upgrade and now I see this. First time ever winning a contest. Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I won! I've been looking at PC parts the last week to upgrade and now I see this. First time ever winning a contest. Thanks OCN!!!


You deserve it man. We all hope you enjoy it !
Congrats and we want some pics when you recieve the new build !


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Congrats dude! Ahhh the disappointment of losing a contest yet again lol. Only halfway done guys!!!


----------



## Babbalabba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I won! I've been looking at PC parts the last week to upgrade and now I see this. First time ever winning a contest. Thanks OCN!!!


Wow, congrats! Now you can hand over your main rig to your daughter, LOL.









And another month goes by


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Congrats! Now, i want to win really badly.


----------



## dbrisc

Congrats can't wait to see the build log!


----------



## NeoReaper

Updated My Rig For July:

- SSD and HDD: Already have a SSD and another HDD can be a future option.
- Sapphire 7970: Replaced as seen below.
- Blu-ray disc drive: Won't use it much anyway.
+ 2x XFX HD 7970 DD Graphics: Crossfire would be awesome!
Note: My Green Corsair RAM disappeared from Scan.co.uk so I replaced with Black Corsair Vengeance Instead.

*Current Rig:*

*CPU:*
Intel CPU Core i7 3930K
£459.80 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk/

*Motherboard:*
Asus Rampage IV Formula X79
£275.75 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk/

*Graphics (1):*
XFX HD 7970 Double Dissipation Edition
£287.75 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk/

*Graphics (2):*
XFX HD 7970 Double Dissipation Edition
£287.75 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk/

*RAM:*
2x Corsair Memory Vengeance Black 8gb (2x4gb)
2x £59.76 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk/

*Cooling:*
Corsair H60 2013 Edition Hydro Series
£59.52 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk/

*Power:*
700W Corsair 2013 Edition GS
£75.24 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk/

*Audio:*
Creative Sound Blaster Z
£74.94 (GBP)
from: http://www.scan.co.uk/

*Total Price: £1,640.27*

Good Luck all for July!


----------



## FCSElite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I won! I've been looking at PC parts the last week to upgrade and now I see this. First time ever winning a contest. Thanks OCN!!!


Congratulation enjoy your build


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Good Luck all for July!


Thats the spirit hahah







gl again everyone!
Was hoping i was going to win since i'm about to buy a few new parts, guess ill just have to spend my money


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Congrats ChaoticKinesis!


----------



## john1016

Grats


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I won! I've been looking at PC parts the last week to upgrade and now I see this. First time ever winning a contest. Thanks OCN!!!


Congratz mate, hope you have fun building it


----------



## Canis-X

Congrats! Have fun building it!


----------



## Butternut101

would love http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840015


----------



## Slightly skewed

Congrats to the winners.

<---Always a bridesmaid never a bride.









Six down six to go. No whammies no whammies!

No real point updating the rig as new hardware is constantly being released.


----------



## Black5Lion

First of all GRATZ!








Second of all <--(yeah I can say that) 6 done huh? Guess that leaves one more and I'm after that







*positivity ON!*


----------



## L0GIC

Completely revised entry for July onwards: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5300252



Congrats to June's winner and good luck all.


----------



## mrwesth

Late to the party but in for the fun!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5300243

Basically just add 3x 780's to my existing rig









Other info 3930k, 10x4tb hdd home server/folding rig. Currently a rag tag bunch of 2x 560ti's a 520 and soon to join the crew 660ti.


----------



## Sinean

Just thought I'd post what I'd need for my ultimate rig. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5300486


----------



## jedi304

Oh how I wish this could be real: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5300582

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.SNIPER 5
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB
Case: NZXT Switch 810
Power Supply: Corsair AX860


----------



## iraklis19871

CPU Intel i7 3930k
Motherboard Asus Rampage IV Extreme.
Graphics Asus GTX Titan
RAM Corsair Dominator Platinumsize: 16 GBytes
Hard Drive Samsung 840 Pro 128 count: 2 capacity: 128 GBytes
Power Corsair AX 1200 Watt

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5254155


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Congratuations to ChaoticKinesis, June's winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4650_50#post_19925816


Congrats ChaoticKinesis on your winning.


----------



## d6bmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I won! I've been looking at PC parts the last week to upgrade and now I see this. First time ever winning a contest. Thanks OCN!!!


Lucky you.







Would be waiting for build log.


----------



## goldman11

grats ChaoticKinesis that is a sweet rig









updated : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929695


----------



## Wolfram

Congrats Chaotic Kinesis! Now to post an update. Made an m-itx monster and left some room in the budget for the Rog impact.
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($82.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($599.00 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($171.97 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($648.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($85.53 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($87.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $2186.43
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-03 15:13 EDT-0400)_

So what do y'all think


----------



## briddell

A *huge* congratulations to ChaoticKinesis! May the luck be in our favor in the next 6 months of giveaways


----------



## Anthony20022

Congratulations!


----------



## A7xConnor

Congratulations ChaoticKinesis :3


----------



## rrims

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($103.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($324.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1023.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2432.90
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-28 14:02 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Gamer_Josh

These are the components I would like to replace the corresponding parts in my existing PC:

*Motherboard:* ASUS P8Z77-V Pro - $209.99 at Newegg

*Video Card 1:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SuperClocked - $1,029.99 at Newegg

*Video Card 2:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SuperClocked - $1,029.99 at Newegg

*HDD/SSD:* Kingston HyperX 3k 240GB SSD - $229.99 at Newegg

*Total:* $2,499.96 (Price does not include shipping for video cards, but I can manage that myself)

For me, I don't see a need to upgrade my case, power supply, RAM, CPU, etc. So I figured it better to put the money toward graphics power that will last me a good while, a more updated board for my 3770K that also supports two PCI-E 3.0 lanes, and a faster drive for the OS.

Not sure if it's necessary, but 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## seraph84

congrats CK. Not jealous at all...


----------



## shark77

GZ Chaotic,enjoy your ultimate rig








I have made a litte update on "mine" http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5294590


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

There is pretty much no chance I'll win, but it could happen. Right now, about $2450 for RAID 5 storage, RAID 1 back-up, a huge SSD, one of the most powerful GPUs on the market, and an HTPC. It's a combination of upgrades and a new rig.


----------



## stnz

Congrats Chaotic, hopefully we'll have a nice build logs and some nice little things in there. Hope you're going to include a camera in these 2.5K so we get good pictures


----------



## KillThePancake

My ultimate rig








My Rig


----------



## xd9denz

Hello... i want to update and change the entire set of list that i made before.i wrote it under my 2nd sig rig ...and i decided to go to LGA 2011 platform ..... here it is http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5141799 and for PCpartpicker for cost http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1d7Pc ....

Goodluck to the next winner and congratulations to the previous winners also


----------



## pokerapar88

Updated Rig, Here it is:

*Case*
1x Rosewill THOR V2-White Edition, THOR V2-W Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case, support up to E-ATX / XL-ATX, come with Four Fans (Model:THOR V2-W)
_$139.99_
*Motherboard*
1x ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard (Model:SABERTOOTH Z87)
_$259.99_
*VGA*
2x ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card (Model:GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5)
_$509.98_
*Power*
1x CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850M 850W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Semi Modular High Performance Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready (Model:CP-9020041-NA)
_$109.99_
*CPU*
1x Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K (Model:BX80646I74770K)
_$349.99_
*SSD*
1x SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Model:MZ-7PD256BW)
_$239.99_
*RAM*
1x G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL10Q-32GBZL (Model:F3-14900CL10Q-32GBZL)
_$269.99_
*HDD*
1x Seagate Desktop HDD.15 ST4000DM000 4TB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (Model:ST4000DM000)
_$179.99_
*Audio*
1x Creative Sound Blaster Z Series ZXR (70SB151000000)
_$249.99_
*Case Fans*
x3 SILVERSTONE Air Penetrator AP121-L AP121-WL 120mm White LED Case Fan
_$68.97_

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: _*$2378.87*_ (USD) - newegg.com


----------



## Johnny Rook

MY ALL-MIGHTY RIG

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($324.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage*: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* 2x Zotac GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($1290.00 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Total: $2731.90*


----------



## InsideJob

Rig builder is asking me for purchase dates on the items even though it's a proposed rig...









Ah well, just put today's date. Updated for Haswell etc.. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4866243/version/4866245


----------



## travelbro

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4928092

Motherboard:
ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79
$329

Processor:
Intel Core i7-3930K
$569

Case:
SilverStone Fortress Series SST-FT02B
$259

SSD:
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 512GB
$499

CPU Cooler:
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
$100

Memory:
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
$99.99

Video Card:
EVGA 04G-P4-2699-K2 GeForce GTX 690 4GB
$1199

I have the power supply and everything else biggrin.gif

Total $3054.99


----------



## Destrto

I'm adding mine to the list.

Here is my wishlist of parts. Nothing too out there. But something I've seen as a dream machine for me.

*CASE*
AZZA Genesis 9000 CSAZ-9000W White 0.8mm SECC ATX Full Tower Computer Case

*CPU*
AMD FX-8320 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8320FRHKBOX

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

*GPU*
2 x XFX Core Edition FX-787A-CNFC Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support ...

*PSU*
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS ...

*HDD*
Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F180GBGS-BK 2.5" 180GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
3 x Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM

*RAM*
2 x CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9

*Cooling*
COOLER MASTER Eisberg 240L Prestige RL-EB24-16FK-R1 CPU Cooler

*Total*: $2,346.86

Hope this is proper entry etiquette.


----------



## MrHankyBoy

Here's mine!

Pcpartpicker list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1dkEA

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## darksideleader

Why didn't I enter... 6 months ago







?

Core i7 4770k $349.99
Maximus VI Impact
EVGA GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked Signature $1,069.99
Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Upgrade $179.99
ASUS VG248QE x2 269.99 x2
[Verico Grip] Midi eyes Earphone $7.99
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) $169.99

Something along these lines... I'll fix it up when i get time









Already built a kickass matx system... the national progression would be a mitx system


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Updated...

www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3700_50#post_19802422

Decided to go for a challenge and whether I win this rig or have to buy it on my own, I will fit my next build into a modded Cooler Master HAF XB


----------



## South80

My ultimate AMD rig with a corsair/asus theme

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor (£143.99 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£81.89 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard (£168.96 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£59.97 @ Dabs)
*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£101.99 @ Aria PC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£55.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (£319.99 @ Dabs)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar DGX 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card (£22.21 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Case:* Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case (£137.50 @ Amazon UK)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans (£20.54 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£133.25 @ CCL Computers)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (£64.98 @ Ebuyer)
*Total:* £1310.27
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-07 01:28 BST+0100)_


----------



## dbrittain

Upgrading to X79 + Titan would make my computations happier:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5301388


----------



## nemm

**Updated 18th November 2013** _Details with amended specifications and cost_

Between my current rig and the prize money should I win will feature His and Her builds as below.

*His:*
PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/24kOX

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor (£347.99 @ Aria PC)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£269.86 @ Dabs)
Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory (£148.10 @ CCL Computers)
Storage: Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (Purchased For £0.00)
Storage: Seagate Momentus XT 500GB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For £0.00)
Storage: Toshiba 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£77.81 @ CCL Computers)
Storage: Toshiba 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£77.81 @ CCL Computers)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) (Purchased For £0.00)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) (Purchased For £0.00)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (3-Way CrossFire) (£323.99 @ Ebuyer)
Case: NZXT Phantom 630 (Matte Black) ATX Full Tower Case (Purchased For £0.00)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 1300W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For £0.00)
Total: £1245.56

*Hers:*
PCPartPicker part list: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/20ga8

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For £0.00)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For £0.00)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard (Purchased For £0.00)
Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory (Purchased For £0.00)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£126.49 @ Amazon UK)
Storage: Toshiba 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£77.81 @ CCL Computers)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card (Purchased For £0.00)
Case: NZXT Phantom 410 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case (Purchased For £0.00)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For £0.00)
Total: £204.30


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 3770k 3.5ghz quad core processor. (£259.40 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE (£68.38 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme (£308.12 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Memory: 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Low Profile Jet Black (£111.79 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Storage: 1TB Western Digital VelociRaptor 10,000rpm. (£175.32 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Storage: 1TB Western Digital VelociRaptor 10,000rpm. (£175.32 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Storage: 512GB Samsung 840 Pro Series (£359.41 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> GPU: Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC (£600-£700 I guess or one of the TOP versions if they come.)
> 
> Case: Cooler Master HAF X V2 (£129.53 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar D2X Ultra Fidelity 7.1 (£87.25 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> PSU: Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX860i (£172.63 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K95 (£129.98 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 (£51.18 @ scan.co.uk)
> 
> Speakers: Logitech Z-906 5.1 Surround Sound (£236.99 @ amazon.co.uk)
> 
> OS: Windows 7 Professional (£169.48)
> 
> Total Cost: £3034.78
> 
> Then there'd be another £600 for a monitor and small things like case fans, blu drive and what not.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a nice upgrade from my nearly 6 year old Intel Core 2 Quad 2.33ghz processor and a ATI RAdeon HD 3870


This could be a possibility of a change:

*CPU*: i7 3770K - £260

*CPU Cooler*: Corsair H100i - £92

*GPU*: Asus DCUII GTX 780 - x2 - £1118

*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 - £112

*Case*: HAF X - £126

*Storage*: WD Velociraptor 1TB x2 - £350

*Storage*: Samsung 840 PRO 512GB - £380

*Motherboard*: Asus Maximus Extreme V - £314

*PSU*: Corsair AX860 - £155

*Keyboard*: Corsair K95 - £130

*Mouse*: Corsiar M65 - £52

*Sound Card*: Asus Xonar D2X - £90

*OS*: Windows 7 Professional - £170

*Speakers*: Logitech Z-906 - £246

*Monitor*: Dell U2713H - £530.72

Could be pushing my budget a bit _too_ far though, as it comes to £4126, well, take some. As I just rounded up the prices, and really I didn't want to go above £3600. This is just if the situation was optimal though, so who knows. Of course I could cut some money here and there, but this is the ultimate/optimal situation for me, it's possible it may become a reality xD


----------



## patriotaki

congratz chaotickinesis!

IM JEALOUS


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> The RigBuilder link is:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5236459
> 
> I recently spent some money on a rig, but really can't afford to upgrade Graphics cards/monitors right now, and winning this would give me a chance to finish of my build.
> 
> This primarily consists of an upgrade of my current rig, with 3 screens, 2 780's to use them, more ram, new fans to improve the airflow in my case, white cable sleeving new PSU and so on.
> 
> Total: $2900 AUD (A little over $2500 USD, but I would pay the remainder)
> 
> Some of this may appear overpriced, but that's because I live in Australia, and our prices are heaps higher then Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I would love to have this rig, but Good Luck to everyone participating in the event!
> 
> Edit: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


Redone my rig, Congrats to last months winner, and Good Luck to everyone for this month!!!


----------



## Majorhi

Congrats ChaoticKinesis! Enjoy the build!


----------



## aneesh99

Here's my build









CPU Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core £183.59
CPU Cooler Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid £90.96
Motherboard ASRock Z87 Extreme4 ATX LGA1150 £146.08
Memory G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 £146.25
Storage Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SSD £179.10
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM £62.85
Video Card Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 3GB £559.00
Sound Card Asus Xonar Essence STX £128.69
Case Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) ATX Full Tower £127.66
Case Fan Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm £17.70
Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm £17.70
Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm £17.70
Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm £20.54
Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm £20.54
Power Supply Corsair 850W ATX12V / EPS12V £141.91

Total: £1860.27


----------



## skupples

AHHH idk if i'm on the list or not..

Case: Enthoo primo
cpu: 3930k
mobo: asus lga 2011 of some sort
Ram: 32gigs of some super op XMP gskill rams
gpu: 3 titans with EK xxl waterblock & plate
PSU: EVGA 1200W sleeved
Pump: mcp35x2
rads: 2x 480x80 monsta

I need OCN to help me with the 3rd titan, cpu, mobo, 1 rad. I plan to stuff the enthoo primo full of the best stuffs, like any "primo" should have in it. If ivy-bridge E is out by the time i win, then i will switch up to that.


----------



## steelbom

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## inevitable7

posting to hopefully win in the coming months!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5306938

Intel Core i7-3970X
Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155
EVGA GTX 780

Samsung 830 Series 256GB
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Samsung 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Seagate Barracuda 2TB

Corsair H100i
Seasonic 850W
NZXT Phantom 820


----------



## Comp4k

Here is my entry:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4950059


----------



## Xyphyr

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4516866

With Monitor ~ $2,207

I would swap out my 3570k and Z77 for a 4770k and Z87, 512gb msata ssd, gtx titan, and 16gb of Corsair Platinum 2666.









Give old parts to my Wife to play with.


----------



## APhamX

Here's my proposed build. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5307291/version/5307293

I don't really want/need dominator rams. I mean, are there decent 8gb modules that are good overclockers that can surpass the dominators?

Also, mI don't think the 3970k is worth the extra 3mb cache, but can the 3930k easily overclock to 3970k speeds? For 500 dollars, I can get myself extra drive for raid for redudancy/scratch drives.


----------



## Majorhi

Hmm perhaps just a huge upgrade versus a complete system? This would work just fine for me.

Mobo: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z $239.99

GPU: ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5 x 3 $419.99 ea.

Hard Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256 GB $239.99

Hard Drive: WD Green 3TB $139.99

Power Supply: CORSAIR AX1200i $289.99

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition $209.99

Grand total on NewEgg as of 7.7.13 is $2239.93


----------



## missingman808

Below build is pretty extreme, but hey if you are going to win something might as well go big!!!!!

Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified
OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper


----------



## iwasaperson

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5308293
With Korean PLS monitor = ~ $2483

Pretty much my dream machine without an audio card or a sound setup. Already have a Razer Deathadder 2012 that I adore.


----------



## missionAvs

Sign me up!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1ekiR

*Edited


----------



## yoi

aw man , i want a upgrade !!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828036


----------



## Quantum Reality

Congrats to ChaoticKinesis. Looks like I'll have to wait till August, but it was time to update my Ultimate Rig anyway.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I haven't seen many SFF build here.. this should fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4173456
> 
> - Intel i5 4670K @ £190
> - ASRock Z87E-ITX @ £150
> - SanDisk Extreme II 240GB @ £170
> - 8Gb of RAM (brand doesnt really matter) @ £60
> - Silverstone SG08 @ £160
> - GTX 780 @ £530
> - QNIX QX2710 @ £210
> - Noctua NH-C14 @ £65
> 
> Audio
> 
> - EHP-O2D Miniature Desktop Headphone Amplifier with USB DAC (ODAC) @ £187
> 
> Total: £1722
> Total: $2561
> 
> Solution: 155
> 
> EDIT: Updated the rig a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Updated quite a bit, pleased with it now.
> EDIT3: Third update


Third update done!
let me know what you guys think of my latest build


----------



## missingman808

Below build is pretty extreme, but hey if you are going to win something might as well go big!!!!! CHANGES MADE

Motherboard ASUS Z77 SaberTooth Armor
CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified
OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper


----------



## tyler31763

updating old build
Rigbuilder link
PCPartPicker
Congrats to all the winners, hope I can join you just like everyone else wants too.


----------



## dougb62

Wow! I just found this! Sometimes I can be a "bit" slow...









Here goes:
Rigbuilder


CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core - $329.97
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i Liquid - $109.99
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force ATX LGA1150 - $199.99
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2133 MHz - $173.23
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB - $155.99
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5-Inch 256 GB SATA 6GB/s SSD - $239.95
Video Card: GTX 680+ 4096 MB GDDR5 Dual Dual-Link DVI/mHDMI/DP/SLI - $529.99
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit (Full) System Builder OEM - $179.98
Case Cooling: NZXT 200mm Silent Case Fan FS 200RB (x2) - $36.72 ($18.36/ea)
Optical Drive: LG Electronics 14x SATA Blu-ray Internal Rewriter (WH14NS40) - $70.87
Power Supply: Seasonic 850W 80 Plus Gold ATX12V/EPS12V Power Supply - $169.99
Case: Cooler Master Cosmos II - Ultra Full Tower - $289.99

*TOTAL COST*: *$2486.66*
Dang, this is a great place to hang out!!!
Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## missingman808

Since I got so many feedbacks on what was wrong with my build I researched and maybe i'll try this instead.

CPU: Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor $1079.99

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $89.99

Motherboard: EVGA 151-SE-E779-KR XL ATX LGA2011 Motherboard $501.12

Memory: Patriot Viper 3 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory $274.99

Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $159.00
2x Corsair Neutron Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Video Card: 2x Asus GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)

Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card

Case: NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case

Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Optical Drive: Lite-On iHES212-08 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer

Total: $4937.48


----------



## ChaosAD

Here i go again, good luck to everyone and especially ME!!!









My Dream PC


----------



## target39

Updated rig:
RIGBUILDER
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($559.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased already)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard (Purchased already)
*RAM:* Team Xtreem LV DDR3-2400 16gb 2x8gb Kit ($144.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Xigmatek Elysium Black ATX Full Tower Case ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 1050W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ NCIX US)
*RAM:* Team Xtreem LV DDR3-2400 16gb 2x8gb Kit ($144.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2499.92
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-09 09:53 EDT-0400)_


----------



## ryansoh3

My dream build:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5311356

CPU
Intel Core i7 4770k
$399 (USD)

Motherboard
(Mini-ITX) Asus P8Z87-I Deluxe
$269 (USD)

Graphics
Asus GeForce GTX Titan
$1,499.99 (USD)

RAM
G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX
$297.99 (USD)

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Series Pro 512GB
$585.99 (USD)

Cooling
Thermalright Silver Arrow
$99.79 (USD)

Power
Seasonic Platinum Series 520 Watt Fanless
$267.99 (USD)

Case
Fractal Design Node 304
$150 (USD)

Total: $3,698.75

This reflects the exorbitant price of imported computer parts in South Korea.


----------



## Thrifty

I might as well enter while I can.

Intel 4770k
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Dominator Platinum 2400 16 gb
Asus 9970 Platinum
Samsung 840 500 gb x2
Compact Splash
Silverstone 450w sfx psu

Plus some water cooling for the Gpu and Cpu

But, If I had no budget

LittleDevil V8 with dual phase change coolers, reverse atx
EVGA SR X
Dual Xeons
Dominator Platinum 2800, as much as the SRX can hold
4x titans or 9970s
2 or 3 tbs of SSDs
Dual 1350w Enermax Platinum psu
and to top it all off, some extreme watercooling

And good luck to all others who have entered


----------



## Jas3979

Here is my entry to the contest. Seems a bit late, but it will have to do.

Intel CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz $569.99

Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme11 LGA 2011 Intel X79 $599.99

Graphics: EVGA 03G-P4-2782-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB $659.99

SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB $239.99

Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin Memory Model F3-19200CL10Q-32GBZHD $349.99

Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler $103.99

Total: $2523.94

Good luck to all!!


----------



## anthony92

Come on mATX POWER RIG!!!

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz _$569.99_

*MOTHERBOARD:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 _$269.99_

*MEMORY:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 _$509.99_

*GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB _$674.99_
*
STORAGE:* Intel 320 Series 300GB 2.5" _$496.50_

*Total:* _$2511.46_


----------



## CuriousNapper

Qty. Product Description Savings Total Price

Xigmatek Elysium Black CCC-HSA0DS-U01 All Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Super Tower Computer Case
Xigmatek Elysium Black CCC-HSA0DS-U01 All Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Super Tower Computer Case
Item #: N82E16811815011
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
-$70.00 Instant
$219.99
$149.99

Seagate NAS HDD ST4000VN000 4TB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive
Seagate NAS HDD ST4000VN000 4TB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive
Item #: N82E16822178393
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
Recover Your Data(expand for options)
$1,049.95
($209.99 each)

Antec VP-450 450W ATX 12V v2.3 Power Supply
Antec VP-450 450W ATX 12V v2.3 Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817371045
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
-$10.00 Instant
$49.99
$39.99

Apotop Altair Value 4GB (2 X 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3-1600 CL11 Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
Apotop Altair Value 4GB (2 X 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3-1600 CL11 Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
Type: 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM
Item #: 9SIA1YV0SB0677
Sold by Apotop Memory House What's this?
$34.99

ASRock H61MV-ITX LGA 1155 Intel H61 HDMI Mini ITX Intel Motherboard
ASRock H61MV-ITX LGA 1155 Intel H61 HDMI Mini ITX Intel Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813157367
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
-$5.00 Instant
$59.99
$54.99

Intel Celeron G540 Sandy Bridge 2.5GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80623G540
Intel Celeron G540 Sandy Bridge 2.5GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80623G540
Item #: N82E16819116408
Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
$49.99

areca ARC-1264IL-16MM PCI-Express 2.0 x8 Low Profile SATA III (6.0Gb/s) RAID Controller Card with mini-SAS Cable
areca ARC-1264IL-16MM PCI-Express 2.0 x8 Low Profile SATA III (6.0Gb/s) RAID Controller Card with mini-SAS Cable
Item #: N82E16816151145
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$769.99

SUPERMICRO CSE-M35T-1B 3 x 5.25" to 5 x 3.5" Hot-swap SATA HDD Trays
SUPERMICRO CSE-M35T-1B 3 x 5.25" to 5 x 3.5" Hot-swap SATA HDD Trays
Item #: N82E16817121405
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
-$10.00 Instant
$109.99
$99.99

ADATA Premier Pro SP900 ASP900S3-64GM-C 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
ADATA Premier Pro SP900 ASP900S3-64GM-C 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Item #: N82E16820211601
Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
-$10.00 Instant
$79.99
$69.99
Subtotal: $2,319.87


----------



## DownTown

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core

*Motherboard:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

*Memory:* G.SKILL 32GB DDR3 1866 Memory

*Storage:* SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB SSD, 3TB WD Black Cavier HD

*Video Card:* GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support

*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Phoebus 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card

*OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate

*Case:* N/A ,I love my Corsair 600T White Special Edition

Power Supply: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850M BRONZE Certified Semi Modular High Performance Power Supply $124.99

*Optical Drive:* ASUS BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer

*Monitor* LG 27EA63V-P Black 27" 5ms HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor


----------



## kingchris

my ultimate rig would be my new build MINI MONSTA MADNESS with a titan on water. it would then be an ultimate rig and build. well heres hoping.
thanks guys.


----------



## Vedyl

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5313451








I'd be ecstatic

Now if you'll excuse me i have deals with the Luck fairies to make.


----------



## tiramoko

Motherboard Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force ATX LGA1150
CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x1
OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper

i hope i win. /gg


----------



## azanimefan

re-upping for this month with a new build.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5278229


----------



## germslopz

Awesome contest!! Thanks OCN. Best of luck to everyone.







So i guess here is my rigbuilder

$2281.90.

On a unrelated note, how does one add the drop down style list? Its very cool.


----------



## jetguat

Here is what I pieced together. Sure would love a stroke of luck and be able to win this bad boy.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5315089


----------



## SanguineDrone

4670k Will be lapped, maybe delided $240
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H $150
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra $20
Aftermarket R290x $600
8GB GSkill Ripjaws 2400 $80
Samsung 840 Pro 256 $250
Noctua U14S $75
Bitfenix Shinobi White $75
3x Corsair SP120 PWM $45
2x Prolimatech USV14 $35
Logisys SF120 $20
Leadex 650w platinum $100
PWM splitters $10
Asus Xonar DG 5.1 $30
Roccat Kone Pure $70
Rosewill RK9000 MX Brown $800
Goliathus speed medium $20
QNIX QX2710, Monoprice DVI $350
Windows 7 $100
Prices approximate, adds up to about $2400.

Still thinking and looking for a strong overclocking motherboard that has the quickest startup time.

In it to win it!

Rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5312978/version/5312980


----------



## neo0031

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($103.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($191.98 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($154.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($409.99 @ NCIX US)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.36 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.73 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($178.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2254.93



Updated entry for this month. Updated keyboard, monitor, fans (for now), added a sound card who needs a sound card when there's already SupremeFX, and only a subpar 2.0 system. Most importantly the hard decision to switch to the nVidia side with the EVGA 770 (Free backplate!!!) instead of Crossfire 7870 Tahiti.

But on the plus side, the list has only parts available to the US without UK exclusives, making pricing easier. Price now almost $200 from the max, so more leeway what shipping and whatnot.

Good luck everyone.







Well, me.









The Razer Ouroboros is never in stock/available on PC PartPicker. What's up with that? EDIT: Oh it might be that 90% off fiasco Razer suffered a few months back...


----------



## Aleckazee

Updated my ultimate rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4857201

CPU: 4670k
GPU: EVGA 780 3GB
MB: Gigabyte GA-z87N Mini ITX
RAM: G.Skill F3 16GB
SSD: x2 Samsung 840 250GB
PSU: Seasonic Platinum Series 520W Fanless
Custom case

Cooling..
CPU: Heatkiller Rev3.0
GPU: Heatkiller GPU-X3 780
Rad: x2 XSPC AX120
Fans: x4 Noctua NF-P12

Cost: $2538 AUD
$2291 US


----------



## Nukelear

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5329298


----------



## Roxborough

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-159-SA Samsung 840 PRO

and a

Silverstone SST-ST65F-G Strider 650W Modular Power Supply

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/650w-silverstone-sst-st65f-g-strider-psu-silent-modular-80-plus-gold

(Hyperlinking won't work for some reason, just puts me at the top of the page)

Love the idea of having something that small, and that powerful!


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm not sure if I'm in this thread yet...

I laid out an upgrade to my current machine...

To turn THIS into THIS.

Parts required to make the upgrade:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K
Motherboard: ASUS Rampage IV Formula
Video card: EVGA GeForce GTX780
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
Hard Drive: 2x WD 3Tb Greens
Case: Corsair 900D

Because I'm not a butt, if I won those pieces, I would take the bits in my machine they replace and give them away here on OCN... not sell them, give them away.


Spoiler: That would mean giving away:



CPU: Intel Core i7-2700k
Motherboard: ASUS Z77 Sabertooth
Video card: EVGA GeForce GTX580 Superclocked
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws (4x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
HDDs: 2x WD 500Gb Greens
Case: Corsair 800D

All free for even more lucky OCN members!


----------



## javedk1

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 2 x 8GB 1866
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 780
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced Full Atx Tower Gaming Case
PSU: SeaSonic X850
Monitor: Dell IPS 27 inch monitor u2711

Winning this would be a dream come true!


----------



## Silvershot

Motherboard ASUS Z87 SaberTooth Armor
CPU Intel: Core i7 4770K 3.9GHz
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100 (240mm Radiator)
Memory:32GB DDR3 1866MHz HD Quad Kit
Video Card: SLI 2x GTX TITAN 6GB GDDR5 384bit
Power Supply:1200W Cooler Master Silent Pro 80+ Gold
Hard Drive Primary: 512GB SSD Crucial M4
Hard Drive Secondary: 2TB SATA-III Variable RPM
Optical Drive:Blue Ray Reader / DVD Burner Combo
Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence XTS
Keyboard: CM Storm Quckfire (mechanical)
Monitor:27" LCD 1920x1080x2
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry2 Touch Panel 5x Fans/Temp control
PSU: EVGA NEX1500 SuperNOVA Classified
OS - Windows: Windows 7 Ultimate
Case:Cooler Master Storm Sniper

hope i win lol


----------



## SiberianGhost

*The answer is: 155*

Congratulations to the last winner *ChaoticKinesis*!









This is my realistic dream computer:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K

*MOTHERBOARD:* GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC

*MEMORY RAM:* x2 Gskill ares 1600Mhz 8GB

*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX780 SuperClocked

*HARD DRIVE:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB

*SSD:* Crucial M500 240GB

*POWER SUPPLY:* Seasonic PLATINUM-860

*CASE:* NZXT SWITCH 810

*COOLING:* Corsair H100i

*Total: +/- $1878.40 (Include shipping and taxes)*

I really want this rig because now I haven't computer because is damaged and I haven't enough money for buy another (I'm writing this with an E5200 + 8400gs + 1Gb ram) all this due that in my country (Venezuela) we have exchange control that allows us to buy dollars freely.

I do not want make this very long, so that: *GOOD LUCK DUDES!*


----------



## reezin14

Updated.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4852567


----------



## Laur3nTyu

updated my dream rig:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 3.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer
Monitor: Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor
Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: ROCCAT Kone[+] Wired Laser Mouse

around 2400$


----------



## MelodicMetro

Here's my ideal Rig on Rigbuilder, but I'll list out the components here as well.

This Rig seems like the ultimate production and gaming workhorse. Good thing I already have a somewhat decent monitor lying around. However, I may still decide to budget for a newer one later this year.









These Components are in order of appearance as they show up in Rigbuilder.

*CPU:* Intel i7-4770K
*MOBO:* ASUS GRYPHON Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 uATX Intel Motherboard
*GPU:* GIGABYTE GV-N780OC-3GD GeForce GTX 780
*RAM:* CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866
*SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD500BW 2.5" 500GB SSD
*Optical Drive:* Pioneer Internal Blu-Ray Burner
*CPU Cooler:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H60
*OS:* Windows 8 Professional
*Keyboard:* Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard
*PSU:* Seasonic SS-760XP2 ATX Platinum
*Case:* SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E Black Aluminum
*Mouse:* ROCCAT Kone XTD
*Audio:* ASUS 90-YAA0E0-0UAN00Z 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz Xonar Essence ST
*Network Adapter:* TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 Dual Band Wireless N900 PCI Express Adapter

*Total Price:* _$2,808.35_


----------



## stnz

*Update* :

*As I just purchased* :
i7-3770K + Corsair H100i + MSI MPOWER + 8GB (1600) LP White + Samsung 840 (128GB) x 2 + EVGA SC GTX 770 w/ ACX + Fractal Design Define R4 x 2 (1 White, 1 Black) + AF120 + SP120 + NZXT Hale90 v1 750W + NZXT Sleeved White Leds + Premium Sleeved Cables (Extensions) + Asus P6T Deluxe + Asus G248QE

*I would want* :
Corsair - H100i - 94.99
Corsair - LP White 8GB (2 x 4GB) x 2 - $135.98
Samsung - 840 Pro (128GB) - $139.25
EVGA - GTX 780 3GB SC w/ACX - $659.99
Asus - Xonar DX - $78.00
Corsair - AX650 - $119.99
Asus - 24B1ST - $19.99
Asus - VG248QE 24" - $249.00
Corsair - Vengeance K95 - $149.99
Dayton Audio - B652 - $60.00
Lepai - 2020A+ - $20.00
Dell - U2713HM - $669.99

For a total around *2400$*


----------



## AlDyer

Another update! Only need stuff for H220 expansion, a new PSU and GTX 780 SLI









Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5006529


----------



## Happytodd

This would be my ultimate dream machine, I know I went over budget, I just couldn't do a build that I would only be half satisfied with. I blame the GTX Titan I may have added. Also willing to pay for the extra if by any chance I did win!

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($389.00 @ PCCG)

*CPU Cooler:*Corsair Hydro Series H60 SE CPU Cooler ($89.00 @ PCCG)

*Motherboard:*Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Motherboard ($199.00 @ PCCG)

*Memory:*Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD32GX3M4A1600C9 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 (389.00 @ PCCG)

*Storage:*Plextor PX-256M5S 256GB SSD ($199.00 @ PCCG)

*Storage:* I'll use another 1TB 3.5" SATA HDD laying around my house ($0.00 @ Home)

*Video Card:*Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan 6GB $1299.00 @ PCCG)

*Case:* My own case, NZXT Lexa Blackline ($0.00 @ Home)

*Power Supply:*Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX Modular Power Supply ($379.00 @ PCCG)

*Fan Controller:* Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller ($59.00 @ PCCG)

*Total:* $3,002.00AUD
_(Prices do not include shipping, taxes, and discounts)_


----------



## dbrittain

Updated superscience machine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5301388


----------



## elendrill

Here is my SUPER DREAM ULTIMATE RIG:
*CPU*:Intel Core i7-3770K(319$)
*MOBO*:ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 (233$)
*Cooler*:Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (103$)
*Memory*:Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (140$)
*Storage*:Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (234$)
*Storage#2*:Western Digital Black 1TB(90$)
*Video* *Card*:EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card(1080$)
*Case*:NZXT Switch 810 White(145$)
*PSU*:Corsair Professional HX750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply(119$)
The total is around 2,450$. (the prices are from amazon.com)
My birthday is coming soon so I hope to win the prize!








15x10+5=155


----------



## EniGma1987

*Case:* Lian-li PC-V700B
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Fortress-750
*Bluray/DVD drive:* LG 12x Bluray drive
*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus VI hero
*Processor:* Intel i7-4770K
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 16GB DDR-2133 x2
*Graphics:* Gigabyte GTX 770 4GB
*Sound:* ASUS Phoebus
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
Samsung 840 series 500GB
*Cooling:* Corsair H100i
*Total cost:* $2,493.88

Although not required, the answer to the question is: 155


----------



## DizZz

Major update.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5298209


----------



## darkreize

This would be mine:

Case: NZXT Phantom 820 Black = $249.99
Power Supply: Corsair Series Gold AX850 = 179.99
Bluray/DVD drive: LG 12x Bluray drive = 59.99
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming = 189.99
Processor: Intel i7-4770K = $339.99
Memory: Mushkin Redline 16GB DDR-2133 x2 = 349.98
Graphics: MSI N770 Lightning GeForce GTX 770 2GB = $449.99
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Z 5.1 = $104.99
OS Drive: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB = $139.99
Storage Drive: Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB x 2 = 257.98
Cooling: Corsair H100i = $103.99
Total cost: 2426.87

This might not be the best but this is definitely what I want.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

*Case:* Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Gunmetal Black Steel ATX Mid Tower $120
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 $250
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670k Haswell LGA 1150 $240
*GPU:* EVGA ACX Cooler GeForce GTX 780 3GB $669
*GPU:* EVGA ACX Cooler GeForce GTX 780 3GB $669
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 1600 $170
*PSU:* SeaSonic X Series X-850 80 Plus Gold Certified Fully Modular $170
*SSD:* Crucial M4 256GB Sata III $200

Total: $2488

Answer: 155

Yay


----------



## LazarusIV

There's my rig. I know it's a decent amount over the $2500 limit but as you can see in my sig rig I already own some of the equipment. I would use the parts I already have plus the new parts listed here and then I'd add in some sick custom water cooling. Thanks for this incredible opportunity OCN! Good luck to everyone and congratulations to those who've already won!!!









Edit #2: 155


----------



## DaJinx

Skill Question: 15 x 10 + 5= 155

Thanks for having this contest! Good luck to all!


----------



## SageQi

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($209.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($239.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($187.85 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($685.38 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($119.94 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($17.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($28.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($124.50 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2192.58

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jcDN

Thanks for the opportunity OCN







and good luck to all!

Updated my build here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/7120#post_20457734


----------



## Destrto

Just updating mine as I decided this would be a good time to try out a full custom loop.

*CASE*
AZZA Genesis 9000 CSAZ-9000W White

*CPU*
AMD FX-8320 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+

*Motherboard*
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX

*GPU*
2 x XFX Core Edition FX-787A-CNFC Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16

*PSU*
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold Series RSC00-80GAD3-US 1200W

*HDD*
Corsair Force Series GS CSSD-F180GBGS-BK 2.5" 180GB
3 x Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB

*RAM*
2 x CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866

*Cooling*
Phobya UC-1 CPU block.
Phobya G-Changer 240 v.2
Koolance HX-480HL
XSPC Acrylic Reservoir/Pump Combo
2 x EK Radeon 7870 GTX VGA Liquid Cooling Block

*Total*: $2,890.21


----------



## Mike84

My Ultimate rig would have to be:

CPU
IVY-E or SB-E 3930 or 4930k

Motherboard
Asus RIVE

Graphics
GTX 780 x1 or, 7979 x2 or, GTX 770 x2

RAM
Corsair Dominator Platinum

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 pro

Cooling
Custome Loop

I already have everything for the custom loop and a little money saved up for any extra cost. Thanks for this awesome contest!









Oh, and I would put this in my switch 810


----------



## aznpersuazn

Here is my proposed Ultimate Rig!

PartPicker Link

rigbuilder

Check out the awesomeness!


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Little over budget

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1hHfx
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1hHfx/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1hHfx/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Extreme ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($384.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($448.77 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1074.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Corsair Air 540 ATX Full Tower Case ($129.37 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 1050W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($189.99 @ Microcenter)
Total: $2618.08
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-17 15:41 EDT-0400)

*If the winning entry doesnt have to be a complete rig then:*

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1hHn1
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1hHn1/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1hHn1/benchmarks/

Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($448.77 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1074.98 @ Newegg)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($232.99 @ Mac Mall)
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Microcenter)
Monitor: LG 27EA83-D 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($749.99 @ Microcenter)
Keyboard: Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($55.52 @ Amazon)
Total: $2862.24
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-17 15:47 EDT-0400)


----------



## MakubeX

Updated rig link.


----------



## goat

Here's my rigbuilder entry

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5327375

Motherboard: Asus sabertooth 990fx

Processor: Fx-8350

Cpu cooler: NH-D14

Graphics cards: 2x xfx 7950

Ram: Crucial ballistix

Hard drive: Samsung 840 500gb

Power supply: Seasonic x 1050

OS: Windows 7 Home

Case: Switch 810

Keyboard: G19

Everything comes out to just a little below $2500 if bought separately on newegg.


----------



## delusion87

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181500
Updated (2050 euro total)

& gz on the June winner


----------



## AtomTM

EDiT -

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1iliz

Better!


----------



## Phelan

Lost my old post, here's my newly envisioned dream rig!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5197075

Maximus VI Impact, 4770K, TITAN, and ATX PSU in an SG05 watercooled with Swiftech and Primo acrylic tubing







.

BTW totally guessing on the MVI-I price until it's released next month.

I already have peripherals, and I can cover the $50-100 or so difference







.

Changed my mind. My dream rig would be my current rig, but with a 3930K/4930K and 2 TITANS. Quick and easy way to spend $2500







.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($82.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($415.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Crucial 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($314.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.74 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card ($509.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition ATX Full Tower Case ($209.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $2483.64
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-19 02:46 EDT-0400)_

I would use my own OSS, monitor, and peripherals.

I don't even know if this would be exactly the setup I would use if in the slightest possible chance that I win, but I just wanted to get really close to the $2500 limit.

Edit: Hmm weird I got it to $2498.64 on the partpicker website. Whatever. Also realized that the Asus board is ATX extended and there are like no cases for that.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($82.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($235.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Crucial 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($314.99 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($99.74 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($399.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($399.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Gigabyte GZ-G1SGS ATX Mid Tower Case ($70.97 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $2454.61
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-19 03:36 EDT-0400)_

new and improved build that actually works but still subject to change


----------



## InhumanSkills

Crap reading through some of these I feel like a spoiled jerk.

Dream:
Corsair Obsidian 800D
Intel Core i7-3970X
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
3 x GTX 780 SLI
3 x Overlord Tempest x270oc 1440p Monitors
64GB (8 x 8GB) G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series DDR3 2400mhz
2 x SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ Raid 0
4 x WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB
All under a custom WC loop

Price: MUCH MUCH more than $2500 =/

Fortunately I'm already pretty close to what I want.

SO if I do win by some miracle I will help a buddy of mine out who's been wanting a new PC for a while.


----------



## gboeds

updated http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/150_50#post_18999705


----------



## AtomTM

Updated-







http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/7060#post_20433488


----------



## OverSightX

Here's a little update to mine (again):

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1imHM

A little over the budget, but i'm sure i can make due if I ever win.


----------



## dr.evil

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869446


----------



## Lutfij

Thank you very much for holding something as awesome as this - I've already managed to buy the case after a good hurdle and now I guess I'm down for the count in buying parts to fill the case so if I win I can populate my first real SFF venture.

So to be honest this would be a sort of a follow up build to Mini-J in my sigged rigbuilder...and posted in Rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5329475

*case*
already own it, Compact Splash

*mouse*
already own it, Razer SWTOR mouse

*Processor* @ Newegg
i7-4770K $350

*Mobo* @ Newegg
EVGA Z87 Stinger $220

*Ram* @ Newegg
Mushkin 997125R 16GB 2133MHz $170

*Storage* Newegg
Crucial M4 512GB SSD $410
WD WD Blue WD10SPCX 1TB 2.5" drive $130

*GPU* @ Newegg
EVGA GTX 780 3GB $660

*Cooling* @ Performance-PC's
XSPC EX240 $50
XSPC EX120 $40
Swiftech MCP35X pump $85
EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Full Copper $90
EK-FC GeForce GTX Titan SE GPU Water Block $100
EK X-res 100 $50
PrimoChill Rigid Ghost Compression 3/8in ID x 1/2in OD Fitting - Anodized White (4 pack)x3 $75
PrimoChill 1/2in Rigid Acrylic Tubing - 24in - Lite Orange (4 Pack) $20
PrimoChilll 3/8" ID Rigid Tube Silicon Bending Insert - 1 Foot (for 1/2" OD Tube) $3
Swiftech Helix 120 PWM fans x3 $36

*Power* @ Newegg
Silverstone ST45SF-G $95

*Keyboard* @ Newegg
Corsair K65 compact $90

*total comes to $2674* _without shipping_.

anyways, would get a real kick out of the above markup...a bit over 2500 but I can manage that lil extra









* Just in case
What is 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## itzhoovEr

or any of these ... http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/case/#f=3


----------



## adam-c

this contest is insane
heres my dream http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5330787


----------



## mothow

Here mine

CPU
Intel Core i7 4770K.

Motherboard
ASUS Z87-DELUXE ATX

Video cards
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC / Part Number: 02G-P4-3771-KR

Ram
2x Crucial Ballistix Tactical Model BLT2KIT8G3D1869DT1TX0

SSD
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Hard drive
Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

PSU
CORSAIR HX Series HX1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready


----------



## ds84

Hoping to get a rig as such:

Processor: Intel Core i5-4570

Motherboard: Asrock B85M-Pro4

RAM: Corsair Vengence 1600 MHz CL9 2x4GB

HDD: Hitachi Enterprise 1TB

SSD: Plextor M5P Xtreme 256GB

GPU: EVGA GTX 780 3GB Superclocked w/ ACX Cooler

PSU: FSP 650W 80+ Platinum Modular

Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Monitor: Dell U2312HM

Speakers: Corsair SP2500

Case Fans: Gentle Typhoon AP-15 x 5

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO + Gentle Typhoon AP-15 x 2

Soundcard: ASUS Essence STX

Keyboard: Rosewill Mechanical Keyboard Red/Brown/Black switch

Mouse: Razer Impretrator / Steelseries Sensei [RAW] rubberised


----------



## nakoni47

The Gaming Rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5332536
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5332536

I definitely would hold off on the monitor and the water cooling loop. It would be great to have since my i7 920 rig just fried. the Asus Sabertooth x58 board is toast after the military move. Sending it back to ASUS for an RMA. Good thing it had that 5 year warranty.

Without the monitor and WC it would be around $2500.


----------



## krz94

I am going to update mine as well:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jfuu

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($87.13 @ TigerDirect)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($204.14 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($128.00 @ Amazon)
Storage: OCZ Vertex 4 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($459.99 @ Microcenter)
Storage: Western Digital VelociRaptor 150GB 2.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card ($949.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case ($169.99 @ Microcenter)
Power Supply: Corsair Enthusiast 850W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($94.38 @ NCIX US)

Total: $2513.60

Thank you! Goodluck people!


----------



## Youbetternot

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD A10-5800K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus F2A55-M LK PLUS Micro ATX FM2 Motherboard ($64.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($132.13 @ TigerDirect)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($126.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($999.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* NZXT Phantom 820 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($232.37 @ TigerDirect)
*Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($45.99 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* LG UH12NS29 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($49.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Full (32/64-bit) ($169.95 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VE278Q 27.0" Monitor ($257.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire TK Wired Gaming Keyboard ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Razer Naga Hex League of Legends Edition Wired Laser Mouse ($84.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2390.31
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-21 23:48 EDT-0400)_


----------



## IAmDay

I would totally love to win!







Good Luck All!
Case: Corsair 650D
Graphics Card: Zotac GTX 780
Power Supply: Corsair AX860i
Keyboard: Corsair K65
Mouse: Corsair M65 White
Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
Webcam: Microsoft 1080P Webcam
Lighting: NZXT White LEDs x2
Motherboard: ASUS Z87 Sabertooth
CPU: Intel Core I7-4700K
Fan: Bitfenix 200M White Fan
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
SSD: ADATA 256GB SSD

Total: *$2,490.26*


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC - 169.99
Crucial Ballistix Sport XT 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model BLS4K4G3D18ADS3 - 149.99
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - 409.99
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K - 349.99
CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler - 119.99
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - 149.99
MSI Gaming N770 TF 4GD5/OC GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card x2 - $959.98
Corsair Obsidian Series 550D Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - 119.99
ASUS VN247H-P Black 23.6" 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor - 179.99

Total: 2,489.91

Still having a hard time decided on the graphic card for dual or single......


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Good luck to all contestants
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5364642

=============================================

If it's allowed I would prefer to upgrade my existing rig, I don't want to upgrade/get a new rig when my current one is perfectly capable.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5489654


----------



## Avox117

Id go with this
i7 3930K
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7950 x2
Samsung 840 256 GBytes
CORSAIR HX Series HX850
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942
Western Digital WD Black 1TB
Corsair h100i


----------



## Machiyariko

I am in.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5334670

Thanks.


----------



## firefox2501

Updated mine

PCPARTPICKER
RIGBUILDER

$2485


----------



## SageQi

Updated my build







. Would totally use this to develop some of my game ideas with the Unreal Engine









PC PartPicker | RigBuilder

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($203.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($675.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.09 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Corsair PSU Cable Extension Kit (White) ($79.99)
*Total:* $2244.95


----------



## EnigmaMH

Would definately be to rebuild my rig in a Caselabs Merlin ST10 with a few modifications to hardware and some modding.
Case: Caselabs Merlin ST10 ( THE DREAM CASE! )
CPU: i7 3930k
Mobo: Sabertooth x79
GPU: 2 x EVGA GTX 780's
PSU: AX760 (so I could get some nice looking cable sleeves)
SSD: Samsung 840 256gb x 2
Harddrive: WD Black 4tb
Ram: Corsair Dominator platinum 4 x 8gb 1866mhz
CPU cooler: Corsair H100i
Optical Drive: ASUS BW-21B1ST

Eventually I would have to try out some costum waterloop modding, my brother is a plumber so he'd most likely have some quality materials I could use and tools.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jt48

Oh yeah, I could get behind that build.


----------



## donclarkers

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jurp

combined with some of the components I already have, this would make quite the rig! Would be awesome to win!


----------



## Dragoon

Here's my entry.









PCPartPicker

Rigbuilder entry on da sig









For quick look:
CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.99 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($223.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Kingston Beast 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($179.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($169.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($169.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card ($595.91 @ Newegg)
Case: BitFenix Prodigy (Orange) Mini ITX Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ NCIX US)

Cooling:
EK Supremacy Nickel ($76.99 @ FrozenCPU)
EK Radeon R9-290X VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel CSQ ($118.99 @ FrozenCPU)
EK R9-290X Backplate ($29.99 @ FrozenCPU)
Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator ($79.99 @ FrozenCPU)
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 240mm ($57.99 @ FrozenCPU)
Swiftech MCP655-PWM-Drive ($104.99 @FrozenCPU)
Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 10 - Acetal - Black ($56.95 @ FrozenCPU)

*Total: $2305.72*

Adding tubing, fittings, coolant, fans, etc... should fall short of $2500...


----------



## shad0wfax

My components are in Rig Builder as Dream Rig and I went over budget, but I'd probably skip one of the two GTX 780s to get it back in budget. The motherboard price is a guess, and is actually "To Be Determined" when it becomes available.

If I require a game of skill (I don't know if I do) the answer is 155.


----------



## Dyaems

Heres mine. Total around $2450-ish

PCPartpicker
Rigbuilder

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866
Storage: Plextor M5P Xtreme Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Video Card: MSI N780-3GD5
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case
Power Supply: SeaSonic 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit)
Monitor: LG 29EA93-P 60Hz 29.0" Monitor
Keyboard: Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire TK Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse


----------



## ataryens

Edit 2: Just moved in with the gf and figured it would be nice to have a system in the livingroom to use as HTPC and file server (and add a graphic cards in later if steamOS turns out promising), wanted to mod a H100i in the back side of the case and I might still change my mind:

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/ataryens/saved/2rNd

PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc
Price breakdown by merchant: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($236.98 @ Newegg Canada)
CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($87.98 @ Newegg Canada)
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($188.71 @ DirectCanada)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($135.99 @ Amazon Canada)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($369.40 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Case: Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case ($194.88 @ TigerDirect Canada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($34.99 @ Memory Express)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm Fan ($14.99 @ Memory Express)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm Fan ($14.99 @ Memory Express)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series Fanless 460W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($154.47 @ Newegg Canada)
Other: Evercool HD-AR-RBK ($35.00)
Other: 2xSilverstone CPF01 ($15.00)
Total: $2390.21
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-27 22:12 EDT-0400)

Prices should be a little lower as pcpricepicker isnt great in Canada.

Gl all.

Old:

Since my current computer meets my requirement, I would take the money and upgrade my gfs computer in terms of gpu, both of our computers in terms on display and purchase a SSD for my mom and dad. (I hope thats allowed)

Cheapest EVGA gtx 780 at the time: ~$659.99
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM (when on special): ~$600

UltraSharp U2312HM X 2 (when on special): ~$400

Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB X 2 : ~$500

Total: $2160 CAD + taxes

OLD:

And mine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5308272

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
Motherboard: Cheapest at time of purchase
Memory: Best price/performance 4x8GB kit
Storage: SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB + use current HDDs
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
Case: SILVERSTONE Fortress Series FT02B-W
Power Supply: Rosewill CAPSTONE-550-M
OS: Windows 8
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2913WM and Dell UltraSharp U2412M

Total: $2675 CAD + taxes

edit: What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## brownbob06

Here's a screenshot of my rigbuilder screen once it was done! If revisions need to be made if I win I will gladly oblige!


----------



## Pakmand

Ekstreme Mini-ITX
_Color theme_: Black and white + the "gold" asus motherboard
*Case*:
_BitFenix:_ Prodegy _(Black)_

*Motherboard*:
_Asus:_ Z87I-PRO

*Possessor*:
_Intel:_i7-4770K

*Ram*:
_Corsair:_Dominator _(2x8GB, 2400mhz, cl10)_

*Graphics*:
_eVGA:_ GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked w/ ACX Cooler

*Power Supply*:
_Corsair_: AX860I

*Boot Drive*:
_OCZ_: Agility 3 _(60GB)_

*Storage*:
_Western Digital_: Red WD30EFRX _(3TB)_

*Water Cooling*:
_Radiators_:
HW-Labs Black Ice - GTX 240
HW-Labs Black Ice - GTX 120 - Black
_Pump & Resservoir_:
Alphacool VPP655 Single Edition (Laing D5)
EK - D5 X-RES 140 CSQ Reservoir Top
_Waterblocks_:
EK - Supremacy - Plexi
EK - RAM Dominator X2 - Plexi+Nickel
EK - FC Titan SE - Plexi+Nickel ( + EK - FC Titan SE Backplate - Black)
_Fittings & Tubing_:
12x Monsoon - Push On - 19/13mm - White
6x EK - Adapter 45° G1/4 - Black
2x EK - Adapter 90° G1/4 - Black
2meters of PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT - 19/13mm - Crystal Clear
_Fans_:
5x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS (PWM)
_Coolant_:
Mayhems Pastel - Ice White

*Lighting*:
3x XSPC - Twin LED - 4-pin Molex - 3mm - White
NZXT Sleeved LED Kit Cable - 2M - White

*Price:*
~2 360 US$
(3 150 US$ in denmark due to our 25% vat on everything that comes from other countries)

Possible changes: Upgrade boot drive, upgrade to a titan, get a side panel window









Oh and just incase: 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Gamer_Josh

*UPDATE:* These are the components I would like to replace the corresponding parts in my existing PC:

*Motherboard:* ASUS P8Z77-V Pro - $199.99 at Newegg

*Video Card 1:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SuperClocked - $1,019.99 at Amazon

*Video Card 2:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan SuperClocked - $1,019.99 at Amazon

*HDD/SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5-inch SSD - $239.99 at Newegg

*Total:* $2,479.96

For me, I don't see a need to upgrade my case, power supply, RAM, CPU, etc. So I figured it better to put the money toward graphics power that will last me a good while, a more updated board for my 3770K that also supports two PCI-E 3.0 lanes, and a faster drive for the OS.

Not sure if it's necessary, but 15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## nick913

My Dream Rig Upgrade!!

Case: Haf-X (Own it)

PowerSupply: Corsair ax-1200 (Own it)

Cpu: I7 3930K (Want it)

MotherBoard: Asus rampage iv extreme (want it)

Graphics Cards: Evga gtx 780 x2 with titan cooler (Want it)

Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16gb 2x8gb (Want it)

Hard Drive: Crucial m4 256gb ssd (Own it)

Builder link for the parts I would LOVE to have. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5338733

And thank you so much for putting on this awesome giveaway.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Updated... with gusto.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3700_20#post_19802422


----------



## Dragoon

Rethought of some parts... Well... most lol









http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/7130#post_20459116

Good luck everyone


----------



## exhaile

Here's my ultimate/dream rig:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5338616

Edit: Updated the gtx card


----------



## Gbruenin

Hope I put this in rigbuilder right.

Bit overbudget and may not get the water cooling and may change the mouse or case later.

But good luck everyone.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5338786


----------



## banging34hzs

Yet another rig update,

I thought about the haswell upgrade from sandy and just don't see the point so I figured that I would go with a water cooled eyefinity upgrade to my current rig. (anything not used from old rig will be used to build a new system for a family member)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

once more thanks for the chance and good luck to all who enter.


----------



## Jordan32

ok, here is my proposed rig!

Cant wait till they draw my name!









Case : Corsair 900d
PSU: Silverstone Strider 850W Gold Evolution
RAM: Corsair vengeance pro 2x8gb 2133mhz
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Hero
CPU: Intel I7 4770K
GPU: GTX 770 Asus
CPU cooler:H100i
SSD:Samsung 840 pro
HDD:1tb blue WD
What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## xioros

In!

Contest rig:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($203.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($161.49 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* ROCCAT Kone XTD Wired Laser Mouse ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* Custom Loop Cooling ($500.00)
*Total:* $2430.40
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-25 06:31 EDT-0400)_

I already have the following:
8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws-X
Qnix QX2710
Creative GigaWorks T20 II
2x Samsung F3 1TB
Samsung F4EG 2TB

I had to sell my old rig because I had to fund my school...
I'd love to be able to buy a new one ;D

/Xioros


----------



## afdude2018

I'll throw my hat in the ring here too. Will reuse all the HD's in my current rig except for the SSD's.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Extreme ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($378.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($72.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($329.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($669.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX Full Tower Case ($144.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($152.47 @ TigerDirect) *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($90.91 @ Amazon) *Total:* $2120.32 _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_ _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-31 18:05 EDT-0400)_

EDIT: Got rid of the second monitor and decided that if I win i'll sell my current rig to fund a custom WC loop and maybe a few other goodies. I have to get on it for pricing out what I want in my WC loop.


----------



## G2O415

I know many people here hates to see, "Oh I updated my.." But I just can't shake the feeling that I'm not on the list, EVEN THOUGH I AM ONE OUT OF THOUSANDS. But it is what it is... Don't hate me









Parts for my build


----------



## SavellM

All I want now..

Asus VI Formula
2x 780's
256gb Samsung 840 Pro
Asus PB278Q
Intel i7 4770k

I have all the rest...


----------



## Mactox

After my SR-2 build died and I sold my Sandy build to pay for my dog's surgery I was left without a gaming pc. It was okay for the first few months but now I feel like I'm missing something that has been a part of myself since I was little.
If I could right now build my own pc (I don't have any budget myself) I would be going for:

*Case*
Corsair Graphite Series 600T Arctic White Steel

*Motherboard*
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77

*Memory*
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 (CML16GX3M4A1866C9)

*Processor*
Intel Core i5-3570

*SSD*
Crucial M4 128GB

*Cooling*
Noctua NH-D14

*Graphics*
2x Gigabyte GTX760 4GB Windforce

*Power*
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

*Monitor*
BenQ XL2420T

Totaled 1824.92$ on newegg


----------



## Pakmand

Good luck every one!, Though i sure hope I'm the one to win :3
My proposed watercooled mini itx

Any ways, this is just an amazing competitions, Big rep to you guys for running this.

Regards,
~Magnus


----------



## TuffTuff

Mobo: *ROG Maximus VI Extreme* - $399.99

Processor: *Intel Core i7 4770K* - $339.99

GPU: *3x ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II* - $2009.97

Memory: *Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB 2133MHz DDR3* - $459.99

Power Supply: *Cooler Master M2 Silent Pro 1500W* - $335.45

CPU Cooler: *Corsair Hydro Series H110 AIO* - $119.99

HD: *2x Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD* - $439.98

Casing : *Cooler Master Cosmos II* - $349.99

Total: $4455.35

Wishing on the Stars.


----------



## Tobiman

This is my dream build. I have a watercooling setup in mind that will really compliment this build. Also, rig builder doesn't show all the prices so I just posted em here.

*CPU: I7-4770K - $339*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

*RAM: 2 x G-skill Ripjaws X series 8GB 2400mhz - $69*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666

*SSD: Samsung 840 Pro series 256GB SATA MLC III - $256*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193

*GPU: 2 X MSI R7970 LIGHTNING BE Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition - $*469
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127736

*MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H LGA 1150 - $159*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128592

*CASE: NZXT H630F black - $170*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146104

*PSU: COOLER MASTER V850 RS850 - $159*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079

*SCREEN: Acer G276HLDbd Black 27" - $220*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079

*Total: $2380*


----------



## dr.evil

update hope i am on the list








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869446


----------



## iandroo888

New *updated* post

EVGA 04G-P4-3688-KR GeForce GTX 680 Classified 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - $499.99 ea @ Newegg
EK-FC680 GTX+ - Acetal GPU Water Block - $105.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal CSQ (4 Fittings) Motherboard Waterblocks - $117.95 @ PerformancePCs
Swiftech MCP655 Series 12 VDC Water Pump w/ Speed Control - $76.95 @ PerformancePCs
Bitspower D5/MCP655 Matte Black Finish Mod Kit - $44.95 @ PerformancePCs
EK-D5 X-Res TOP 140 CSQ - Acetal - $68.95 @ PerformancePCs
2x CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 - $439.99 ea @ Newegg
CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Case (Black Matte, R-ATX, Ventilated, 140.3 rad mounts, usb3.0/HD audio, solid cover, hex mesh pci) - $379.95 @ caselabs.net
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator - $89.95 @ PerformancePCs
20x Bitspower Premium G1/4" Black Matte High Flow 1/2"ID (5/8" OD) Compression Fitting - $179.80 @ PerformancePCs

$2,444.42 w/o tubing (Durelene PVC tubing - $0.59/ft @ Sidewinders)

Other stuff XD

2x EK-RAM Dominator X4 CSQ - Water Block for Corsair Dominator Ram - Acetal - $50.99 @ PerformancePCs


----------



## DarkBlade6

350D, Gigabye m5 sniper, 4770k (or 4670k), 16gb platinium corsair, SLI gtx 780 with ref cooler, ax760i with moded sticker (AX In green), h100i in push/pull with green painted ring corsair sp fan, bunch of corsair af120(with green ring) fan to fill the case, 240gb samsung evo


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I'm lead to believe that there is nothing but the join date and 25 posts that decides who can enter. Notice it didn't say 25 rep like to be able to post in the market. I think that rule is so people can't just make accounts to try to win, they actually have to be part of the community itself.


Off topic for the thread but I see a fellow Denton County resident.









On topic I'm wondering if including a 1TB SSD would be worth it.

New rig list. Added a nice 1440p monitor and a second ssd so I can add it to my old rig and give it to my parents so they can have a screaming machine.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($82.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Plextor M5S Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Plextor M5S Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($648.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.73 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($584.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* ROG Impact ($220.00)
*Total:* $2446.64
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-27 02:00 EDT-0400)_


----------



## KillThePancake

This is my final rig:

Intel Core i7-4770K $340

ASRock Z87E-ITX $165

EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 $365

CORSAIR AX850 $180

CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) $148

SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB x2 $350

Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (Full Version) - OEM $140

Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 1850 RPM (D1225C12B5AP-15) x2 $36

EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1L - Clear $15

Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC2) x8 $72

Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo - Sockets 2011 (APD2-2011) $136

Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Single 120mm Radiator $80

Swiftech MCRES Micro Rev. 2 Small Form Factor $26

Tygon Silver Antimicrobial Tubing - 3/8" ID (1/2" OD) - Silver x3 $9

XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 670 Full Coverage VGA Block $105

Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced Black $50

Acer V226HQLAbd Black x2 $240

Grand Total: $2407

(Every price was rounded to the next highest dollar, Rigbuilder is updated as well)


----------



## Kyoujin

I've put my entry up as a sig-rig named "Ultimate Rig Give-Away". The items listed below are those that I would need to purchase. Anything appearing in the sig-rig but not listed below will be cannibalized from my current rig. (This rig is subject to change as the months go on and more toys are released.)

*CPU*
Intel 4770K -- 279.99
*COOLING*
Corsair H100i -- 109.99
2x Corsair SP120L -- 29.98
*MOTHERBOARD*
ASUS X87 Maximus Hero -- 209.99
*GPU(s)*
Sapphire HD7970 OC with boost -- 299.99
*RAM*
Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB low profile -- 159.99
*PSU*
Corsair AX860i -- 199.99
*AUDIO*
Creative Sound Blaster Z -- 98.10
*CASE*
Corsair Air 540 -- 139.99
*MONITOR*
BenQ XL2420TE -- 399.99
*INPUT*
Roccat Kone XTD -- 69.99
Roccat Hiro -- 49.99
Roccat Ryos MK Pro -- 150.00 (estimate)

That comes to 2197.99 USD so far. I'm contemplating switching the Air 540 out for the 900D but that seems like an awful waste considering I wouldn't have the money for a water loop. Alternately I can drop the 7970, sell my current 7970, and go for one of the ridiculous cards... I've already blown hours and hours going over this "dream rig" though and since I don't have the luck to actually win these give-aways I'm just going to leave it unfinished for now.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

ok so this is my month everybody back off.yea.....that's right mine.i'm kidding i'm kidding best of luck to all of ya.here is my updated rig.
- ASUS GeForce GTX 780 OC DirectCU II 941MHZ 3GB 6.0GHZ GDDR5 2xDVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Video Card $699.99 CAD
- ASRock Z77 OC Formula CEB LGA1155 $229.99 CAD
-Corsair Vengeance Pro Black CMY8GX3M2A1600C9 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9 1.5V Dual Channel Memory Kit $83.98 CAD
-Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB 2.5in SATA3 LSI SandForce Solid State Disk Flash Drive $114.98 CAD
- Silverstone Evolution 1000W 80PLUS Gold 100% Modular Single +12V Rails W/83A Silent 135mm Fan Filter $214.99 CAD
-Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Haswell Quad Core 3.5GHZ Processor LGA1150 8MB Cache Retail $339.99 CAD
-XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Water Cooling Kit AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ LGA2011/1366/1156/1155/775 $169.99 CAD
-NZXT Sentry LX High Performance Aluminum Fan Controller Black w/ LCD Dual 5.25in $59.99 CAD
-Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition 120MM 1650RPM 63.47CFM 30DBA Airflow Fan quad Pack (4 fans total) $59.99 CAD
-coolermaster 690 3 advanced case $99.99 CAD
-Swiftech MCP655 12V Industrial Water Cooling Pump 1/2IN Barbs $89.99 CAD
-total is roughly 2500$ smackeroose after the whole tax thang.thanks ocn in advanced .skill test answer is 155


----------



## missingman808

CPU: Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition 3.3GHz 6-Core
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60 74.4 CFM Liquid
Motherboard ASRock X79 Champion EATX LGA2011
Memory G.Skill Ares Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866
Storage OCZ Vertex 4 512GB 2.5" SSD
Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 3.5" 10000RPM
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB
Case: Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)

Total Price: $3753.57

Getting Ready to retire after 22 years of Naval Service and this would be the ultimate retirement gift!!!

Thought about the liquid cooling and i have never had a liquid cooled pc so I assume i would need the below.....

Watercooling Parts...

- EK FC-7950 Waterblock x2

- XSPC Nylon Dual 5.25 Reservoir Inc Laing D5 Vario/Tacho - Black

- Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 360mm Full Copper Radiator

- Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm

- Swiftech Helix 120mm Radiator Fans x5 (Pull

- Phobya UC-2 LT Socket 2011 CPu Block

- 13/10mm Compression Fitting 45° Rotary G1/4 x11 (1 Spare)

- 13/10mm Compression Fitting 90° Rotary G1/4 x1

- 13/10mm 1cm extender

- EK EKoolant Premium Fluid Clear (3liters)

- Alphacool AlphaTube HF 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD (4meters)

- 1/4" Thread Varible Triple Slot CrossFire Fitting Silver

- Phobya 4 Channel Fan Controller

- Phobya 3 fan splitter

-Phobya 2 fan splitter

-Phobya molex 30cm extender

-ATX bridger


----------



## TapTapTempo

CPU- i7 3770k
RAM- GSkill 16gb 1866
MOBO- Asus Rampage IV Formula
GPU- GTX 780 x2
PSU- Corsair axi 1200
SSD- Samsung 840 256GB
Cooler- Corsair 100i


----------



## IChangedMyName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> You may, potentially, have trouble fitting that CPU into a 2011 socket. Possibly.


Lol, that was hilarious (sort of)
rep+ for that

and I'm here to enter too

i5 4670k
asrock z87e-itx
Zotac gtx 680 4gb reference
corsair vengeance 2*4gb 1600mhz low profile
samsung 840 pro 512 gb
corsair h60i
windows 8 pro
LG 23ea53v-p
cooler master cmstorm quickfire rapid stealth w/ blue keys
silverstone st45sf-g
cooler master cmstorm recon black
cooler master power rx
cooler master cm storm sonuz
logitech t650

total : 2481.26

i decide to stay with cooler master peripherals since i like using 1 brand for peripherals
answer for the math question is : 155
edit : all the prices are from newegg.ca


----------



## elendrill

Here is an update with a Black and Red themed system:
*CPU* Intel i5 4670K
*MOBO* MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
*CPU COOLER* Cosair H100i
*RAM* Corsair 4x4gb Vengeance Red 2133Mhz
*SSD*Corsair 120GB Force series
*HDD* WD Black 1TB SATA3 7200RPM
*VIDEO CARD* MSI GTX 770 GAMING 2gb
*VIDEO CARD* MSI GTX 770 GAMING 2gb
*PSU* Corsair AX 760i
*CASE* BitFenix Shinobi XL Window


----------



## DizzlePro

I'm in for July,

i hope i win & Goodluck to all

Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)

Corsair Vengeance C70 (White) ATX Mid Tower Case

Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Total: £1464.82

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/1lCj6


----------



## Lombax

Im feeling lucky!

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($333.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($153.00 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($162.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card ($359.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Antec Twelve Hundred ATX Full Tower Case ($159.98 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 660W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.73 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($144.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2240.61


----------



## AtomTM

If my name isn't in the list, I hope this will fix it! And hoping for August!









www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/7060#post_20433488


----------



## darwing

LOL so I decided that if I was to build an "ULTIMATE RIG" then I will go all out, and make up the money that is over the given amount bu selling what I have and try to build truly an ultimate PC.
Ultimate build #2 - THE OVERKILL

I still have yet to put in the tubing, fittings, radiators, and case but its already unreal as a computer, 2 CPU's 4 Ram waterblocks, 3 GPU's ... now thats a beast


----------



## stl drifter

here is updated entry
rigbuilder http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/step/product_match/type/RIG/id/4912723/version/4912725#

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*Motherboard:* EVGA 150-SE-E789-KR EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($409.47 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Kingston Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Kingston Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($182.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($705.91 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($705.91 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 1300W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2514.25
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-15 23:33 EDT-0400)_

I already have a cpu for it


----------



## fishinfiend

I could not decide between a watercooled and a HTPC, but finally I figured that a Watercooled PC would be more ultimate. So, here is the parts list:

[PCPartPicker part list](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1lMyf) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1lMyf/by_merchant/) / [Benchmarks](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1lMyf/benchmarks/)

Type|Item|Price
:----|:----|:----
**CPU** | [Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-cpu-bx80646i54670k) | $199.99 @ Microcenter
**Motherboard** | [Asus Z87-A ATX LGA1150 Motherboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-z87a) | $134.99 @ Newegg
**Memory** | [G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f31866c9d16gzh) | $151.99 @ Newegg
**Storage** | [Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/crucial-internal-hard-drive-ct240m500ssd1) | $174.29 @ Amazon
**Storage** | [Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd1002faex) | $84.98 @ Outlet PC
**Video Card** | [Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvn770oc4gd) | $449.99 @ Amazon
**Wireless Network Adapter** | [Asus PCE-N53 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-wireless-network-card-pcen53) | $37.38 @ Newegg
**Case** | [Fractal Design Define XL R2 (Black Pearl) ATX Full Tower Case](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/fractal-design-case-fdcadefxlr2bl) | $89.99 @ Microcenter
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1454 90.3 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1454) | $23.99 @ Newegg
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1454 90.3 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1454) | $23.99 @ Newegg
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1454 90.3 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1454) | $23.99 @ Newegg
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1454 90.3 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1454) | $23.99 @ Newegg
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1454 90.3 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1454) | $23.99 @ Newegg
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1454 90.3 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1454) | $23.99 @ Newegg
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1454 90.3 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1454) | $23.99 @ Newegg
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1454 90.3 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1454) | $23.99 @ Newegg
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1255 90.3 CFM 120mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1255) | $15.99 @ Amazon
**Case Fan** | [Xigmatek XAF-F1255 90.3 CFM 120mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/xigmatek-case-fan-xaff1255) | $15.99 @ Amazon
**Case Fan** | [BitFenix BFF-SPRO-14025KK-RP 86.7 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/bitfenix-case-fan-bffspro14025kkrp) | $14.99 @ Amazon
**Case Fan** | [BitFenix BFF-SPRO-14025KK-RP 86.7 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/bitfenix-case-fan-bffspro14025kkrp) | $14.99 @ Amazon
**Case Fan** | [BitFenix BFF-SPRO-14025KK-RP 86.7 CFM 140mm Fan](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/bitfenix-case-fan-bffspro14025kkrp) | $14.99 @ Amazon
**Power Supply** | [Rosewill Lightning 800W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/rosewill-power-supply-lightning800) | $149.99 @ Newegg
**Optical Drive** | [Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-optical-drive-bw12b1stblkgas) | $58.99 @ NCIX US
**Operating System** | [Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit)](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/microsoft-os-fqc05956) | $129.98 @ Outlet PC
**Keyboard** | [Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/logitech-keyboard-920003887) | $145.99 @ Expansys US
**Mouse** | [Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/razer-mouse-rz0100840100r3u1) | $54.99 @ Newegg
| | **Total**
| Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available. | $2132.41
| Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-07-28 22:35 EDT-0400 |

PLUS




For a grand total of $2687.96 after combo and promo discounts


----------



## Brutuz

Updated mine.

*CPU:* Core i7 4930k (Hope it's a similar price to the 3930k







)
*Motherboard:* ASUS P9X79 (Or updated version)
*RAM:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-2400C10D-8GZH (8x4GB of DDR3-2400)
*GPU:* Powercolor HD7950 PCS+ (Pulled from current rig)
*SSD:* Samsung 840 250GB (Pulled from current rig)
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB ST3000DM001 (1x from current rig, 1x new)
*ODD:* Pioneer DVR-220LBKS (Already owned)
*PSU:* Silverstone Strider 750w Gold Evolution
*Cooling:* Swiftech H220
*OS:* Win8 x64
*Monitors:* Dell U2913WM, BenQ G2220HD (Pulled from current rig) and Samsung SyncMaster 710v (Pulled from current rig)
*Keyboard:* Ducky Shine 3 White LED (Cherry Blue)
*Mouse:* SteelSeries Sensei Professional (Pulled from current rig)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White with Window
*Mousepad:* Artisan Shiden Mid Snow White Large
*Sound card:* ASUS Xonar DX (Pulled from current rig)
*Fans:* Arctic Cooling F14 PWM x4


----------



## Chickenman

Always wanted a multi proc rig for After Effects/Folding/Encoding etc.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4843487

Changed to a straight gaming build after hacking together an e3 1230v2 server.


----------



## dylanzzz

Gonna keep it simple









Corsair 350D w/window
I7 4770K
GTX 780 / Titan
WD black 1tb
Samsung 840 pro 256gb
ASUS Maximus IV gene
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
Corsair ax860i


----------



## hawkeye071292

Case: Rosewill THOR V2-White Edition

HDD: Seagate NAS HDD 2TB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive

SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 250GB SATA III

RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200)

Mobo: ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics

Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Fans: Undecided

BD: LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA BDXL Blu-ray Burner, Bare Drive, 3D Play Back

Graphics Card: EVGA ACX Cooler 03G-P4-2784-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card

PSU: Undecided

Total: $2,019.91
All prices from newegg before promotions. Still need to decide on PSU. some fans, and possibly another graphics card depending on budget.


----------



## BBEG

*ALRIGHT.* Here's one for the guys who can't figure out what 1KW+ power supplies are _supposed_ to be used for.









*Processor:* Intel Core i7 4390k ($600?)
*Motherboard:* ASUS P9X79-E WS ($400)
*Memory:* Mushkin Enhanced Stealth 32GB 1600 ($275)
*Graphics:* 4x EVGA GTX 780 Classified ($2800)
*Storage:* 2x Samsung 128GB Evo in RAID 0 ($380)
*Power:* Superflower Leadex Platinum 1200W ($350?)
*Case:* NZXT H630 ($150)
*Misc.:* EVGA Evbot ($50)

*Cooling*

XSPC Raystorm CPU block ($65)
4x EVGA Hydro Copper GPU blocks ($600)
2x Alphacool Nexxxos UT60 360 radiators ($200)
9x Gentle Typhoon AP14 fans ($150)
Monsoon Free Center compression fittings, matte black ($70)
PrimoChill PrimoFlex white 3/8" x 1/2" tubing ($30)
Swiftech Maelstrom 5 reservoir with dual MCP35X ($280)
*TOTAL:* *$6400*

Are we eligible for multiple wins?


----------



## Fisher900

Updated Finally! I ended up buying a new case for my old comp so I took that off the list and added some more HDD space.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4856568


----------



## Symek

http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/5e1ebb74a89e49068c7985a1465c474a

Hope I get lucky


----------



## Derpinheimer

Whats with all this good luck for all? I WANT IT ALL









JK, best luck to everyone.

CPU
Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

Motherboard
MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150

Graphics
ASUS GTX780-DC2

Hard Drive
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 512GB

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

No cooling as I have would have parts for that, but if the budget allowed, an H100 would be awesome. No optical either.

Thanks for having made this available to us overclock.net


----------



## foxrena

I'm in! Way to be lucky!
My proposed rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5348809
I will use one of my TEC blocks. Total cost will be around $5000. Of course if I win I will cover the rest $2500.


----------



## captainmeow

*CPU
*
Intel Core i7 3930K Boxed 505 euros

*Graphics*
MAsus GeForce GTX Titan 800 euros

*Hard Drive*
Seagate Desktop HDD.15 (OEM), 4TB 155 euros

*Power*
Seasonic Platinum Series 1000 Watt 215 euros

*Motherboard*
Asus Sabertooth 990FX 170

*RAM*
Mushkin 991996 (996996) 4GB 48 euros

*Cooling*
Cooler Master Water Koeler Eisberg 240L Prestige AMD & Intel 140 euros

*Case*
Cooler Master Big Tower HAF X eATX No PSU, Window 140 euros

*OS*
Windows 8

2883,57 Dollars, i will the 300+ bucks


----------



## Darin

Thanks for this contest, OCN!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5349858


----------



## johny24

I'm updating my entry to this bad boy http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4846117

~$6500 so I'll be picking up a hefty portion of that


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Updated my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4892626

I switched from a 8350 to a i7-4930K, from 7950s to 9950s, and got myself some SSD in RAID 0.

Should last me for a few years


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> My ultimate rig.


Since I've already bought an LD PC-V8 case I might aswell update it.

The money would basicly go to making a green rig watercooled rig.
Case: LD PC-V8
CPU: i7 3930k
Mobo: Sabertooth x79
GPU: 2 x EVGA GTX 780
PSU: AX860
SSD: Samsung 840 256gb
Harddrive: WD Black 4tb
Ram: Corsair Dominator platinum 4 x 8gb 1866mhz
Optical Drive: ASUS BW-21B1ST

EK - Supremacy - Full Nickel
EK - BAY DCP 2.2 Combo Reservoir - incl. pump
XSPC EX480 - Black x 2 or 3
EK - CSQ Push On Fitting - G� - 16/10mm - Nickel
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT - 16/10mm - Onyx Black - Eventually upgrade to Chrome pipes (10mm).
EK-FC Titan - Nickel x 2
EVGA 780 backplates x2
Corsair SP120 x A lot
Corsair AF120 x Not that many
Sleeved cables (Green of course)
1440p Dell ultrasharp
and a few other items I'm not set on as of yet.


----------



## stevebd62

Here it is play anything i would get from steam http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5350668 good luck to everybody


----------



## dseg

Case Labs TH10 - Custom Powder Coated
Aqua Computer XL
Aqua Computer D5
2x Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized - 360 Radiator
25x Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 1/2" ID x 3/4" OD Compression Fittin
2x 240 Rads
Aqua Computer Flow Sensors
MDPC-X Sleeving
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Hydro Copper
CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX1200i
ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB
30x Scythe Gentle Typhoon Fan 1850 rpm
SSDs

Deff would make for an epic work log, pick me!

OVERCLOCK.NET FTW


----------



## pjBSOD

I seem to have missed this thread during all of its life









I put together my rig - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5351195


----------



## watcher6342

mobo-ASUS P8Z77 WS LGA 1155 Intel Z77 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard -299.99
cpu-Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K -319.99
psu-Rosewill BRONZE Series RBR1000-M 1000W [email protected]°C, 80Plus Bronze Certified,Modular Cable Design,ATX12V v2.3/ EPS12V,SLI Ready,CrossFire Ready,Active PFC"Compatible with Core i7, i5" Power Supply -129.99
ram-G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM -84.99
hdd-Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive-245.99
gpu-2 -EVGA SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooling 02G-P4-2774-KR GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card -839.98
fan-Rosewill RCX-Z300 92mm Ball CPU Cooler -14.99
tower-Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case, support up to E-ATX / XL-ATX, come with Four Fans - 1 x Front Red LED 230mm Fan, 1 x Top 230mm Fan, 1 x Side 230mm Fan, 1 x Rear 140mm Fan -129.99
monitor-ViewSonic CDE3201LED Black 32" 8ms HDMI Large Format Display 1920 x 1080 300 cd/m2 3000:1 -399.99
dvd burner-ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM -17.99


----------



## RocketAbyss

Updated my entry! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230429


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Last minute edit... the savings from a few part swaps buys me a Mountain Mods U2-UFO-CYO... Doubling up on the rad space, a step down in CPU (and with a i7-3820 there's a good chance that I may not want/need to make the jump up until Haswell-E and the X99 chipset or something amazing that AMD might miraculously pull off outta deep, deep left field), and getting a customized Mountain Mods case... totally worth the change. Mostly the fact that a Mountain Mods case is my dream case and would likely be the last I ever buy for myself... maybe a spare panel or two to change it up in future builds, but you just can't go wrong with MM.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3700_20#post_19802422


----------



## huzzug

A few changes in mine: *Here*

Swapped out the HDD for an SSD, i'll go full custom loop. and reuse my Cosmos S


----------



## KenLautner

It's that time of the month again!









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1mC4N

*Updated:*

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1UhmJ


----------



## hawkeye071292

Do you have to spend the winnings on a complete brand new rig, or can you pump $2500 into your current system? I would kind of feel like not wanting to throw away my current rig, but I would throw 1200 bucks in GPUs in it and get an i7, new mobo, new ram and be perfectly happy!

EDIT: Something like this

2x EVGA ACX Cooler 03G-P4-2784-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory

ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics

Microsoft Windows 8 64-bit (Full Version) - OEM

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler

Grand Total: $2,489.17 (shipped)


----------



## Spritanium

Now that Haswell's out, I've finally gotten around to putting together a new wish list.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=31005368

Really liking this one.


----------



## s33dless

My goal with this was to have my exact same machine minus stuff I don't need to buy again (Like 5+ displays, driving up the price needlessly) plus things I would have done had I have had the money. With simple modifications, the closed loop water blocks can sit on the gfx cards no problem (not that i've needed to OC them yet...). Also, 2400 RAM for the win.

Link:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5352137
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $1,826.86 (USD)

SHIPPED, as I have shoprunner









here's hoping...


----------



## Phantez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.evil*
> 
> yo need to post your rig entry.


Here, fixed.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5352569


----------



## Moragg

Here's my (quick) build for this month if I ain't too late:

Fractal Define R4
Maximus VI Formula
4770K
A 750W PSU (not sure which yet).
2133 RAM 12GB

And I already have the GPUs







But I'll grab some better cooling from Arctic.

I have everything else pretty much, but if I could wait till Oct to spend the money I might overhaul the entire system brand new. Though I ain't likely to win at all









At time of posting there are 2 minutes left (in UK anyway) - good luck everyone!


----------



## anoob

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5352960

LOL, just for fun my rig. Not sure how they gonna work this out cause of taxes and everything from NewEgg. Tax kills the pricing so I threw out some components.


----------



## gameworm

Made some changes to my rig.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4908578

Hope I win this one, it probably won't need to be upgraded for at least 5 years.


----------



## chase11

Decided to update mine. Again.









Motherboard: Evga SR-2 $450
CPU: 2x Xeon E5620s $790
GPU: 2x Evga Geforce GTX 770s $820
RAM: 24gb corsair domonator gt 2000Mhz $310
PSU: Seasonic x-1250 $255
Storage: Samsung 840 250gb $190
Case: 900D $350

Cooling:
CPU Waterblocks: 2x EK Supremacy nickel + plexi $146
GPU Waterblocks: 2x EK Gtx 770 nickel + plexi $222
1x Alphacool ST30 480mm radiator $74 (already own one)
1x XSPC RS360 360mm radiator (owned)
1x Bitspower dual D5 pump top $95
2x Swiftech MPC655 D5 pumps $134
Acrylictubing and fittings ~$500
Other things ~$500


----------



## boyasaurus

My Win Your Ult Rig list http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5353774/version/5353776


----------



## Antuna

The rig in my signature entitled proposed rig. If I win, I'm making my first build log on OCN. I'm excited! Part picker list in rig description


----------



## pakaste

Here is my entry!
Dream rig right here.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5353903/version/5353905

Total cost: $1817.92

I've forgotten the login along with the email to my old account so I had to create a new one, so I can only qualify for next month I guess. Nevertheless, crossing my fingers in hopes of winning!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Updated my rig again! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230429

I decided to scrap that H100i and use whatever remains of the 2500usd + my own pocket money to run a custom WC loop. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## the_milk_man

I'm in! I wanna build a sweet ITX gaming computer for my girlfriend.

white prodigy itx case

asus Z77 itx mobo

16 gb ram(samsung or mushkin)

750watt modular psu(seasonic)

intel 3770k cpu

ASUS VX238H-W White 23" monitor

nvidia gtx760


----------



## Hefner

How nice! Really kind of you guys to give away so much money every month. Cheers for that!









The money would really come in handy for me since all I have at the moment is a clevo laptop which keeps overheating when running heavy applications. Yes, it's summer and I'm free and I cant even play videogames. (Never buy a clevo, I regret it EVERYDAY)

With this kind of money I'd go all-out.

*Case:*
Compact Splash watercooling optimized mini-itx case. (I frggin love this case, it's pure art. I'm #17 on the waiting list so hopefully i'll get one)

*Motherboard:*
Asus ROG Maximus VI Impact

*CPU:*
Intel Core i7 4770K

*GPU:*
Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD (GTX 780)

*Harddrive:*
2x Samsung 840 PRO SSD in RAID 0

*RAM:*
2x 8GB G Skill Ripjaws X (in red)

*PSU:*
Silverstone ST45SF-G

*Cooling:*
Koolance VID-NXTTN GTX 780 waterblock
XSPC EX120 & EX240 radiator
XSPC full copper CPU block
Swiftech MCP35X pump
Technofront Nano res
3x GT AP-15s
Bitspower fittings
XSPC fill/drainports
Clear Primochill tubing

I've done plenty of builds but never did water cooling. This will be my first.


----------



## dr.evil

update http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869446


----------



## ruairi

Hehe I'm also 75% Irish and my birthday is this month


----------



## i5insky

CPU: intel i7-4770k 1150 socket

Motherboard: gigabyte z87x-ud5h

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

Storage: intel 720 series ssd 250gb

Video Card: Msi N770 lightning

Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply


----------



## johny24

Updating again to a much more space and cost effective system http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5357175 Some modding will be required


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Updating My "Wish Build"

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1nI9n

//Silv3r


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## ozlay

if i could win my dream rig i would be unsure what i would want but i basicly would want something like this

CPU: AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor ($144.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($108.98 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($178.98 @ Outlet PC)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($136.00 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($379.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($379.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA ATX Full Tower Case ($172.28 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Antec 1300W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($288.00 @ SuperBiiz)
Monitor: Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($250.52 @ Amazon)

Total: $2459.71


----------



## mshaddix

*My Ultimate Rig*

PC Part Picker Link

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell

*MOTHERBOARD*
ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87

*RAM*
CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) (BLACK)

*SSD*
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB

*COOLER*
CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i

*GPU*
ASUS GeForce GTX 780

*PSU*
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold

*CASE*
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2


----------



## lucasdenison

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5358282

PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1nOQ8
Price breakdown by merchant: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1nOQ8/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1nOQ8/benchmarks/

CPU: AMD A10-6800K 4.1GHz Quad-Core Processor ($154.99 @ Canada Computers)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($97.98 @ Newegg Canada)
Motherboard: ASRock FM2A85X-ITX Mini ITX FM2 Motherboard ($120.00 @ Vuugo)
Memory: A-Data XPG Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($154.98 @ Newegg Canada)
Storage: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($354.50 @ Vuugo)
Storage: Western Digital WD Green 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($94.85 @ DirectCanada)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($277.00 @ Vuugo)
Case: BitFenix Prodigy (Black) Mini ITX Tower Case ($74.99 @ NCIX)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-P12-1300 54.4 CFM 120mm Fan ($19.99 @ Memory Express)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-P12-1300 54.4 CFM 120mm Fan ($19.99 @ Memory Express)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan ($24.99 @ Memory Express)
Power Supply: Rosewill Tachyon 550W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($141.98 @ Newegg Canada)
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K95 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($138.57 @ DirectCanada)
Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse ($72.99 @ Newegg Canada)
Total: $1747.80
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-03 15:42 EDT-0400)


----------



## razr m3

Updated list!


----------



## neo565

AMD FX-8350
Asus Crosshair V Formula
PC Power And Cooling Silencer Mk III 850w
Nvidia Geforce GTX Titan
Corsair Air 540
16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
Corsair H100
NZXT Sentry LX
LG Super Multi Blue
Other World Computing Mercury Extreme 120GB
WD Velociraptor 600GB
Broadcom NetXtreme II


----------



## Mrcooks

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5078642 There it is!


----------



## laxer23

CPU: Intel 4770k $339 (Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $108.98 (Amazon)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Cooling silver 5 Thermal Paste $5.98 (Outlet PC)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Hero VI $178.98 (Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengence 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory $152.00 (Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $227.13 (Tiger Direct)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 7200rpm $84.98 @ Outlet pc)
Video Card: Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 $407.99 (SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 $407.99 (SuperBiiz)
Case: Cooler Master Storm Stryker Full Tower Case $149.99 (Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair AX860 ATX12V $184.99 (Outletpc)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 64-bit $119.99 (Microsoft)
Monitor: Asus VS238H-P 23.0" Monitor $157.99 (NCIX US)
$2527


----------



## shark77

a little update http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5294590


----------



## Laur3nTyu

an updated rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5359924


----------



## WaRTaco

I am probably going to get alot of haters for this. But I've changed my dream rig. If I win I just want a 15inch Retina Display Macbook Pro. I don't game anymore and I use Mac OSX for work and I am constantly at school. I know there are many Apple haters but I don't want to hear it from any of you, because quite frankly your opinions don't matter to me!
















http://store.apple.com/us/configure/ME664LL/A?

Specs:

CPU: 2.4 GHZ Intel i7
Storage: 512GB Flash
RAM: 8gb
etc.

I'll use my student discount to lower the price by $100.









total: $2400


----------



## Sno

Updated

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007791


----------



## Destrto

Just updating mine as I decided this would be a good time to try out a full custom loop.

*PCPartpicker link*

*CASE*
AZZA Genesis 9000 CSAZ-9000W White

*CPU*
AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0Ghz

*Motherboard*
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX

*GPU*
2 x XFX FX-795A-TNFC Radeon HD 7950 Core Edition 3GB

*PSU*
Coolmax 1200W ATX12V v2.3 /EPS 12V v2.92

*HDD*
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos MKNSSDCR180GB 2.5" 180GB
3 x Western Digital WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB

*RAM*
2 x CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866

*Cooling*
XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
XSPC EX360 Crossflow Radiator
XSPC EX240 Radiator
XSPC Acrylic Reservoir/Pump Combo

*Total*: $2,359.88

*Final change to this. Will leave it as is for the next few months.*


----------



## pelplouffe

1 LIAN LI PC-TU200B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case $179.99
4 Seagate Desktop HDD.15 ST4000DM000 4TB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive $679.96 ($169.99 each)
1 ASRock FM2A85X-ITX FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI Mini ITX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS $139.99
1 CORSAIR CX500M 500W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply $79.99
1 AMD A8-6600K Richland 3.9GHz Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop Processor - Black Edition AMD Radeon HD 8570D AD660KWOHLBOX $119.99
2 Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) $435.98 ($217.99 each)
1 Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Low Profile Desktop Memory Model BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0 $150.49
1 LSI Internal SATA/SAS 9211-8i 6Gb/s PCI-Express 2.0 RAID Controller Card, Single $269.99
2 3ware CBL-SFF8087OCF-05M 1 Unit of .5M Multi-lane Internal (SFF-8087) Serial ATA Breakout Cable $49.98 ($24.99 each)
1 Pioneer 15X BD-R SATA Blu-ray Burner BDR-2208, Retail Kit. $88.99
1 APC APC Smart-UPS C 1000VA LCD 120V
APC APC Smart-UPS C 1000VA LCD 120V $285.99

Grand Total:* $2,481.34

Update from my last one, tht would be the most usefull pc in the house!


----------



## willll162904

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5298212 This would be sick! DDDD


----------



## iamwardicus

Well, I've updated the Dream Upgrade to downsize on the extravagant stuff like 780s and the accompanying watercooling stuff to allow for a full audio upgrade. Obviously enough I'd have to put up some funds to cover some shipping costs as not everything is available on Amazon or Newegg.

Good Luck to all!

The List. Anything marked with an (*) is something that I would be needing for the upgrade.

Case: CaseLabs M8 (owned)
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (owned)
RAM: G.Skill Trident X 16gb 2400 kit (owned)
CPU: AMD FX8350 (owned)
*Graphics: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Dual SC w/ ACX Cooler 04G-P4-3774-KR
*Graphics: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Dual SC w/ ACX Cooler 04G-P4-3774-KR
Hard Drive: Samsung 840 120gb (owned)
OS:Windows 8 (owned)
*Power Supply: Corsair 1200w
Audio Card:SB Zx (Owned)
Audio Amp: Dayton Audio DTA-1 (Owned)
*Audio Speakers: (Pair) ARX A2c LCR Speakers
*Audio Subwoofer: SVS SB12-NSD Subwoofer
Audio Headphones: Sennheiser HD598 Headphones (Owned)
Optical Drive: 16x dvd drive (owned)
Keyboard: G710+ (owned)
Mouse: Logitech MX 518+
Monitor: Qnix QX2710LED (Owned)

*Cooling:16' PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 7/16in. ID
*Cooling: RX360 radiator (I want 5.0ghz on my processor dang it...)
*Cooling: 6x Bitspower G 1/4 True Silver 1/2in Fittings
*Cooling: Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (x6)
*Cooling: EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z Chipset Waterblock

Cost in the Rigbuilder is approx $2475 USD

Yes, I know that 4gb 770 is likely wasted, but wife wants to play Skyrim sometime and I'm all about the good looks and possibly adding the texture packs, so I'll hopefully be able to break 2gb on it!.


----------



## blue-cat

I wonder if the admin would accept you wanting to buy a DSLR or Video Camera if you use it as a high quality webcam/recording









Updated mine with
2xWD Blue 1Tb
2x4Tb
Third Monitor

Blows the bank but I do own some/most of it already








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4850960


----------



## Mhill2029

4x EVGA Titan SC's and an EVGA NEX 1500 PSU. Thankyou.


----------



## LazarusIV

A nevermind, who cares anyway.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> As fast as these forums move sometimes I can't blame a guy for not looking or trying to catch up. And about the search function, if he knew someone had already answered it that would be a valid response but I imagine he doesn't have time to continually check the forum (in which case there wouldn't be an issue in the first place) to find out someone had answered the question. Not everyone has hours and hours of downtime to catch up on 100 pages from 1 thread... not mad bro, just sayin'


Nor am I, I'm more annoyed that he's that lazy and is whining about a life that's honestly probably better than 98% of the world's population, and probably better than 80+ % of the forum's membership. Those kinds of things get to me, Monday's or otherwise, lol. Also, there's the common sense angle... one can assume that it's a reasonable probability that on a forum with more than 330,000 members and growing daily, and a thread that's surpassed 7,600 posts, odds are someone has asked the same question before... just saying, lol.


----------



## gboeds

but....I was forced to enter at gunpoint....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/150_50#post_18999705


----------



## PR-Imagery

I just want four Opteron 6180SEs and a TX10-D


----------



## Ecstacy

Here's my submission.









Overclock.net Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5364477

PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1oWQ0

I plan to use the NCASE M1 (really awesome crowd sourced mITX case, I recommend you all check it out) and build a badass watercooled mITX rig with upgraded peripherals and I'll be sure to make an awesome build log for you guys. The case isn't released till later in the month and the price isn't confirmed so I just went off the estimates one of the designers gave. I also estimated the water cooling budget as I haven't chosen parts for that (seeing as this is just a dream for right now.)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Updated my proposed ultimate rig for this month. Mainly just core components. Pretty much just adding a Titan and replacing all of my 2tb drives with 4tb drives. Rig Builder Link

CPU: Intel 3960X - $1069

Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme - $415.00

Ram: 64GB Corsair Dominator - $679.98

HDD: 8x WD 4tb 7200rpm - $2,239.92

PSU: EVGA NEX - 3$49.99

GPU: 4x EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked - $4,119.96

Case: Custom Danger Den Doublewide Tower 29 - $780

OS: Win 7 Ultimate - $319.99

Total: $9,975.82


----------



## kkorky

Thanks admin for the chance to get a decent setup, here is my 'pie in the sky'

Within the confines of the 2500 USD budget, i would get:

CPUIntel Core i7-4770K -339.00

Graphics
GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB (reference model EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR) -999.99

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 -169.99

Motherboard
Gigabyte Z87X-OC Review-248,99

RAM
CORSAIR Dominator 16GB -119.99

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256 GB -159.99

Cooling
Kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition, nickel plated version - 140.00

EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel- 89.00

All Neweg prices except the GPU block which is from Aquacomputer

Grand total=2262.00 approx-the rest can go on postage


----------



## dr.evil

updated add hard drive, monitor.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Delete this post please*


----------



## vaeron

My rig? http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5364828

I may be newish to the community but I'm trying to get out there to start providing my thoughts and comments on projects, as well as venturing forth on my own modding experience.


----------



## Darktrooper78

I'd use this as a chance to do a major system overhaul/upgrade









PC Part Picker

Total: $2393.58

Or, if it had to be a full rig

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1p3lp

Total: $2466.88

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## KillThePancake

Changing my build for the last time:

Intel Core i7-4770K $340

ASRock Z87E-ITX $165

EVGA 02G-P4-2670-KR GeForce GTX 670 $365

CORSAIR AX850 $180

CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) $148

SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB x2 $350

Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (Full Version) - OEM $140

Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT - 100mm $30

EK EKoolant Premium Liquid Cooling Premix Coolant - 1L - Clear $15

Bitspower Ultimate G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting - Matte Black (BP-MBCPF-CC2) x10 $90

Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo - Sockets 115x/1366 (APD2-1155-1366) $145

Black Ice GTX Xtreme M184 Radiator - Black $65

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Single 140mm Radiator $50

PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Elegant White (PFLEXA-12-W) 2.50x2 $5

XSPC Razor nVidia GTX 670 Full Coverage VGA Block $105

Fractal Node 304 Black $80

Swiftech Helix 140mm x 25mm Z-Bearing Fan - 1500 RPM (HELIX-140-BW) x2 $22

Fractal Design R2 92mm x 25mm Silent Series Fan - 1300 RPM (FD-FAN-SSR2-92) x2 $22

Acer S241HLbmid Black 24" $180

Grand Total: $2495

Good luck to all!


----------



## ridgey1112

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z87 Motherboard
Graphics: Galaxy GeForce GTX Titan 6GB
Memory: Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3
Solid State Drive: Samsung 840 Series 120GB SSD
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2TB ST2000DM001
Case: Corsair Obsidian 900D Super Tower Case
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit with SP1


----------



## pokerapar88

I want this: (updated rig)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116877 --- $1029.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802 --- $415.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181031 --- $85.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102050 --- $209.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104372 --- $309.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129100 --- $167.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147192 --- $149.99

Total: $2369.93


----------



## yraith

Love all the jokes on this thread, but here is my entry::::::

Chassis: Corsair Obsidian Series 900D Super Tower (Black)
Processor: AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor
Liquid Cooling: Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance CPU Cooler
Graphics Cards: Two (2) PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP in
CrossFireX
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz
Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX 1200 Watt 80 PLUS Platinum PSU
Drive 1: Corsair Neutron Series GTX 240GB SATA 3 6Gb/s SSD
Drive 2: WD Velociraptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10,000 RPM 64MB Cache HDD
Optical Drive: 24X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD-R/RW + CD-R/RW Drive

OS: Windows 8 Pro


----------



## TransformedBG

Been Shopping online for a low wattage system that would give me a decent gaming set up and this is what i came up with

My Low wattage gaming rig idea

CPU: Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.ASSASSIN2 LGA 2011
Graphics: ASUS GTX770
Memory: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB
Hard Drive: Samsung 830 - Series MZ-7PC128D/AM 128 GB (x2 Raid 0)
Optical Drive : LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache
Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
PSU: CORSAIR AX760i 760W Power Supply
Case: COOLER MASTER HAF 932
OS: Windows 7 Pro OEM
Monitor; Samsung S22C650D 21.5"'
Keyboard: i-Rocks KR-6820E-WH White
Mouse: RAZER DeathAdder Black Edition

Total: $2439.86 With everything you need to play... If my caculations are right it should idle around 36Watts and peek uses just over 400W.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1pJf5


----------



## dman811

I completely revamped my ultimate rig listing, and went mATX and a black and red theme with red fans LEDs. My other two ultimate rigs are still possibilities if I win though.


----------



## BBEG

Definitely just updated my entry. Two 7990s for $1400 or less is _ridiculous_.


----------



## Fatman811

Some might not consider it "Ultimate" but its something I would love.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5366830


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Delete this post please*


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Meh... bit by the edit/upgrade bug again... what is it really anyways to be paying out of pocket for the rads when it means the difference between 770 SLI and 780 SLI? An easy bullet to bite.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3700_20#post_19802422


----------



## Darktrooper78

Just like many people, i made some edits to my rig entries.

For my upgrade list, I've made it to accommodate for a triple monitor setup:

Upgrades!

And, for a complete build:

Ultimate Rig


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Updated:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($589.79 @ DirectCanada)
Motherboard: ASRock X79 Champion EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($374.47 @ Newegg Canada)
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($77.93 @ DirectCanada)
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($77.93 @ DirectCanada)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($287.84 @ Newegg Canada)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($287.84 @ Newegg Canada)
Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($259.99 @ Memory Express)
Other: Various Watercooling stuff (Rest of budget probably)
Total: $1955.7

Currently planning on buying 2x 7950's so with this I would be running 4 with 32GB ram and be watercooled. :"D It would be so beautiful


----------



## Jwilliams01207

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5367436

Total: $4050

CPU: i7-3930k Socket 2011
Graphics: 2 x Evga Gtx 780
Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler
Case: COOLER MASTER COSMOS II RC-1200-KKN1 Black Steel ATX Super Tower Computer Case
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Forumula - Socket 2011
RAM: Dominator® GT with DHX Pro Connector - 1.65V 8GB DDR3 Memory Kit (CMGTX8)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
Hard Drive: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD512BW 2.5" 512GB SATA III
Power: Corsair AX1200i Digital ATX Power Supply - 1200 Watt 80 PLUS® Platinum Certified Fully-Modular PSU


----------



## icy22

I've had a change of heart in my build choice (some of my original picks are no longer available or I found something better)

Rig builder
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4844994

pcpartpicker
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/icyzap/saved/27SW

Totat 2518.51


----------



## target39

With all these news about AMD R9 cards coming out this October, the I7-4930K in September, and the Samsung EVO SSD, I'll probably just pocket the money until those get released, if I win.









Update:
*CPU:* $499.99 Intel I7-4930K (I have a local Microcenter and they tend to lower CPU prices quite a bit)
*Motherboard:* (Bought) ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
*RAM:* 2x $149.99 Team Xtreem LV 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 kit (total of 32GB)
*Storage:* $62.99 WD Blue 1TB SATA III HDD
*SSD:* $119.99 Samsung EVO 120GB SSD
*Graphics Cards:* 2x $499.99 AMD R9-xx70 Graphics Card in CrossfireX
*Cooling:* (Bought) Antec Kuhler 620, or custom loop in the future.
*Power Supply:*$98.00 Cooler Master RS850-AFBAG1-US
*Case:* $200 materials for a custom case/desk
*Keyboard:* $110.98 Cooler Master Storm Trigger
*Mouse:* $89.99 ASUS GX1000

Total:$2481.90


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Delete this post please*


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Here's my entry, a workstation/gaming rig hybrid for game dev, VFX work and of course, games. I'd probably wait for the 4930k release and replace the 3930k with that.

Rig Builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5367640

PC Part Picker: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Sir-Lucius/saved/27Wt

Total: ~2550 before tax/shipping/rebates/etc


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Laptops aren't a viable prize, and even if you opt to have the money sent to you via Paypal, it is truly appreciated by all of us here (I believe) to see a build log from the winner of each month.


Understandable did not mean to step on any toes. I just figured I had a nice gaming rig why not have the best of both worlds and have a nice gaming laptop but I see your point. So here is my list. *I also would donate my current Rig if I won








*
Intel 4770K
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

Plextor M5P Pro 256GB SSD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249033

Asus Sabertooth Z87
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131976

Fractal Midi R2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352031

Corsair Vengeance 16GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233278

Gigabyte 7990
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125458

Enermax Platimax 850
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194098

Corsair H100i
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032

LG bluray drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136268

Western Digital Blue EZEX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339

Windows 8 64
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832416550

Creative Sound Blaster Z
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102054

x5 Corsair Air Series AF120 case fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181022
*
Total cost: $2500*


----------



## Forceman

Put something together I kind of like the looks of:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($195.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($439.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($64.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Cooling:* XSPC Raystorm 750 EX280 Kit ($169.99 @ FrozenCPU)
*Total:* $2100.92


----------



## Brokenstorm

This is the ultimate rig I would get if I were to upgrade now.
With that I could make a blazingly fast RAMDisk.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1pCg1

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card
*Case:* Cooler Master Cosmos II (Black) ATX Full Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum
*Total:* $2762.91

I'm probably gonna wait for Haswell-E if I don't win though.


----------



## iamwardicus

Just in case they would turn down my Upgrade rig since not all the parts are dedicated PC use - I came up with a quick Intel upgrade build that would just jump performance up a bit.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1pJzZ
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1pJzZ/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1pJzZ/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($499.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($317.97 @ Amazon)
Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($165.51 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card ($499.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: Cougar 1050W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($195.98 @ Newegg)
Total: $1679.44
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-08 13:52 EDT-0400)

Add to it a new CPU waterblock ($100ish ballpark) & a UT60 Radiator ($100ish?). The rest of the budget I'd have to ask about... I'm still interested in upgrading my audio speakers to ARX A3 speakers.... With any insane amount of luck though I would just get the full AMD upgrade since I have the base build. I may edit it to just a single GTX 770 to save the other $500 and then figure out where else I could see improvements in my rig.


----------



## aramisathei

CPU
i7 4670K
$240

Graphics
EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked
$670

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro
capacity: 512 GBytes
$490

Power
CORSAIR AX Series AX860i
$230

Motherboard
Maximus VI Extreme
$400

RAM
G. Skill Ripjaw X 12,800
size: 16 GBytes
$123

Optical Drive
ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner
$90

Case
Aerocool Strike-X Air Gaming Open Case
$150

Cooling
Corsair H100i
$100

Total: $2496


----------



## chargerz919

Updated rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869401

Prices have dropped on a few items, so I added another 27" LED to match the one I already have.

Total cost of this Rig: $2,636.88 (USD)


----------



## Alastair

I got myself a FX-8320 and that is pretty close to 8350 so I cut that out.









Here we go!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104645

$3509

But you said we could post more expensive and that you would help out to 2500 so there we go


----------



## Hartk1213

ok so i havent updated my list in a while...
so here is what i picked out
i would turn my current sig rig into my new server and take my old server and use it for a giveaway on here

CPU: Intel Core i7- 4770k - $329.00
MOBO: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme - $369.99
GPU: XFX HD Radeon 7970 GHZ (x2) - $640.00
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB - $222.21
HDD: WD Red 2TB (x4) - $400.00 (These are for my home server)
CASE: NZXT Phantom 820 (Grey) - $241.99
PSU: Seasonic X850 - $166.99
RAM: Corsair Vengance 16GB (2 x 8GB) - $146.99
CPU COOLER: Corsair H110 - $109.99
*TOTAL - $2585.00*


----------



## barkinos98

best mATX rig for $2500


----------



## A7xConnor

Changed my monitor because... I can.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/6870#post_20347480

Prices are probably all different now but meh, only thing I checked was the Asus 780's which were £40 cheaper.


----------



## RichiRichX

CPU: Intel i7-4770k @ 3.5 Ghz

Motherboard: Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5

SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 500GB

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200RPM

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600Mhz RAM

GPU: Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce3 OC

Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i

Case: Corsair Vengeance C70

Watercooler: Corsair H100i


----------



## b.walker36

Might as well try









1 Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K $349.99
2 SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) $279.98
1 MSI Z87 MPOWER Max LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Extreme OC Flagship High Performance Triple CFX/ SLI Platform Intel Motherboard $259.99
1 Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler $78.99
1 Corsair Obsidian Series 650D (CC650DW-1) Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Mid Tower Case $189.99
1 CORSAIR XMS3 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMX16GX3M4A1333C9 $142.99
1 CORSAIR AXi AX860i 860W Digital ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready $229.99
2 MSI N770 Lightning GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card $899.98
Subtotal: $2,421.9

I left out os monitor and stuff like that because I have it covered. I built the guts of the computer only.

Thanks OCN for even the chance.


----------



## johny24

My 3rd or 4th redesign http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5369892 I'd want something small and pretty that I don't have to mod..... right away


----------



## slothiraptor

I might as well try









Cpu i7 3930k
Mobo Asus Rampage IV formula
Ram 2x4 corsair vengeance
SSD Samsung 1tb
Gpu GTX 680 2gb with backplate
psu seasonic x1050
+ various other components
Everything is linked here http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1tbMx
$2486.13


----------



## yoi

this is my new dream rig http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828036

i got the ITX fever !


----------



## MetallicAcid

STOP SPAMMING!! Please keep discussions to a minimum!

MetallicAcid


----------



## Sals

Gotta be in it to win it!

Updating le Sig with the rig now!


----------



## Shurtugal

Nice new updated rig with the new Asus Impact board, plus a 1440p Monitor. Oh, and a nice 7990 at $250 off







(Assuming they don;t go back up)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5370292


----------



## victorzamora

This is the coolest giveaway. I can't believe I haven't posted in here yet.

i7 4770k
Asus Maximus VI Extreme
4x8GB Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 1866
Seasonic Platinum 1000W
2xSamsung 840 Pro 128GB
1xWD Black Enterprise 1TB
MSI R7990
Fractal Design Define XL R2

Total comes to $2511.94.


----------



## TransformedBG

Updated version:
PU: Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.ASSASSIN2 LGA 2011
Graphics: ASUS GeForce GTX660 (x2) SLi
Memory: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB
Hard Drive: Samsung 830 - Series MZ-7PC128D/AM 128 GB (x2 Raid 0), Seagate 1TB 7200RPM
Optical Drive : LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache
Cooling: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
PSU: CORSAIR AX760i 760W Power Supply
Case: NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower Case
OS: Windows 7 Pro OEM
Monitor; Dell S2240L 60Hz 21.5" Monitor (x2)
Keyboard: i-rocks KR-6402-WH Wired Mini Keyboard
Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M95 Wired Laser Mouse

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1q3aW

Base Total: $2612.84
Promo Discounts: -$37.99
Combo Discounts: -$16.00
Mail-in Rebates: -$90.00
Shipping: $29.61
*Total: $2498.46*


----------



## Kipsofthemud

My entry for the contest/prizefest:

*CPU*
i7-4770K
*Graphics*
PNY GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card 2x in SLI
*Motherboard*
MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*RAM*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory
*Power*
Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
*Hard Drive*
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Case*
NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case

_*Total cost of this Rig*_: $2,555.14 (USD)

link to my build in rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5368490

Quite a nice build :3


----------



## razr m3

Final update


----------



## PorkchopExpress

BitFenix Prodigy Black
Maximus VI Impact motherboard
intel 4770k
trident X 2400 16 gig
CM V700
GTX Titan
custom loop, hard lined
random sleeving

Lil AssKicker etched and enameled in red on the side of the box. maybe even some zombie paintwork

dont worry ill get a few more meaningfull posts in time for the drawling !


----------



## Archer S

I7 3930K
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128562

Patriot Viper 3 16Gb (4x4) DDR32133
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220697

EVGA ACX GTX780 x2 for SLI
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918

SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111

I already have a case and peripherals that i would use with this build.
Grand total before taxes or shipping: $2599.94 CAD

I figured since computer parts in the states are quite a bit cheaper than up here in the north i could still qualify for the sub $2500 requirement?


----------



## steelkevin

Giving it a shot, I wasn't but you really never know I guess.

Prices will probably be much lower locally and stuff may change but here's what I've got:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1q9zv


----------



## omegasama

CPU
i7 3930K - 569.99

Graphics
ASUS GtX 780 DC2OC - 669.99

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 pro 256gb - 239.99

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 - 159.99

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme - 415.99

RAM
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2400 - 338.99

Case
Obsidian 900D - 350

:total : 2744.94









price checked at PCPartPicker.com

Giving me a chance







we never knows


----------



## Gualichu04

Updated rig.
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz
Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
EVGA ACX Cooler 03G-P4-2784-KR GeForce GTX 780 x2 SLI
Corsair HX850 850watt psu
Swiftech APOGEE HD waterblock
Rigbuilder link http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4899081
total is $2,514


----------



## MunneY

Here is my Rig Builder link

Parts updated

CPU - 3930k - Already have
MB - Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Ram - 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x8gb 1600mhz
GPU - 3 GTX 780 Superclocks - Already have 2
SSD - Samsung 840 250GB - Already have
HDD - Have a few already
PSU - AX1200i
Case - NZXT H630

Total: $1845.18

Cooling

Swiftech Apogee Drive 2 - Already Have
BItspower 400ml Res - Already Have
2 400mm Phobya Rads
3 Swiftech GTX 780 Komodo waterblocks
8 XSPC Compression fittings

Subtotal: $707.87

Comes to $2554.05...

Obviously I'd eat the 54.05 :-D

I really wanna do my first "Mod" and have something extremely out there!


----------



## dr.evil

updated
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## willll162904

*updated rig*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/step/components/type/RIG/id/5298212/version/5298214

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Awsan

Update for my Rig:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K [$339.99]
MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC [$199.99]
GPU: 2x GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 780 [$1,359.98]
RAM: GeIL EVO Veloce Series 16GB DDR3 1866 Timing 9-10-9-28 CL9 [$114.99]
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro 128GB [$139.99]
Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler [$109.99]
PSU: SeaSonic M12II 850W [$129.99]
Case: NZXT Phantom [$119.99]

Total: [$2,514.91]

I hope this will be the perfect build, will change the GPUs if the new AMD GPUs live upto the hype

And do you think that this PSU is good, or should i change it?
For the mobo i think its a good choice,isnt it?


----------



## bigredishott

Mine as follows Cost today $2496.06 all from tigerdirect except motherboard from newegg








Drop 1 SSD to cover tax and shipping.

Intel Core i7-4770K LGA1150 .................................................................................................................... $334.99

ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150.................................................................................................... $329.99

XFX Radeon HD 7990 Triple D Video Card - 6GB GDDR5 ................................................................... $669.99

Kingston 32GB 2400MHz DDR3 CL11 DIMM (Kit of 4)........................................................................... $392.15

OCZ Vertex 450 128GB Solid State Drive .................................................................................................. $129.99

OCZ Vertex 450 128GB Solid State Drive RAID0 .............................................................................. $129.99

Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Internal 12x Blu-Ray Burner ........................................................................$89.99

Corsair Hydro Series CW-9060009-WW H100i ..........................................................................................$99.99

EVGA SuperNOVA 1000W G2 Power Supply - 80+ Gold .........................................................................$199.99

Fractal Design Define R4 - Window - - tower - ATX - no power supply ( ATX ) - titanium gray ..........$118.99


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Delete this post please*


----------



## EliteGhost

Updated my rig, I've gone red









*RigBuilder*


----------



## ONE 2 NV

Updated:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5398068

_Edit: Fixed link_


----------



## banging34hzs

So with the recent price drop of AMD gpus I had to make a slight change to my contest rig,









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

as for what parts are missing they will be pulled from my current rig and the leftovers will go into a family HTCP.

So I chose to drop the EK watercooling to go to socket 2011 with eyefinity.


----------



## DarkConfidant

Why not? /in

Parts list:

CD Burner: Lite-On Burner
Case: Corsair 350D
CPU:i7-4770k
Cooler:Corsair H100i
HDD:WD Black 1TB
SDD:Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
RAM: 2 of Crucial Ballistix 8GB
MB:GIGABYTE G1 Sniper M5
PSU: Seasonic X-850
Graphics Card:EVGA 780 Ti
Lighting:2 of Silverstone 30CM Green LED Strip
Fans:5 of Gelid Wing 120mm
Monitor: Acer H236HLbid

Total Cost: 2462.95

Hope I win, but good luck to everyone and congratulations to the winner


----------



## Aazelion

Well i was bored and i have been wanting to make a red themed build for a long time... nothing too extreme









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5375131

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
GPU: MSI GTX 780
MOBO: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 2 x 8
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
Case: Corsair Carbide Air 540
PSU: Corsair AX760i

Total: $2326.91 (At the time of posting this)


----------



## Draven

Updated my "Dream Rig" swapped out the 2x 7970's for a Sapphire 7990









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840327


----------



## Ecstacy

Updated:

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5364477

PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1rLb6

It comes out to $2,394.12, the rest would be used to cover about half of the tax or for an external DAC/Amp.

I plan to do a couple mods and build a clean, silent watercooled mITX rig, de-lid the chip, and hopefully get to around 4.8 for 24/7 use, possibly higher. I chose a dual monitor setup for productivity, a whole new audio setup to replace my X-540s, a ten keyless backlit mechanical keyboard because I rarely use the number pad and find it more comfortable to have my mouse closer, and a Logitech G600 as I play MMO and RTS games and for triggering hotkeys in Windows. The rig would be used for light gaming, programming, virtualization, and everyday stuff like browsing, music, movies, ect. If I win this I'll be sure to make an awesome build log and do a lot of benching. Thanks for the opportunity and the awesome forum.









Such a tiny case.


----------



## ghostrider85

final final update!
Quote:


> *CPU:*: intel core i5 3570k - i already have
> *COOLER:* noctua nh-d14 - *78.99*
> *GPU:* evga gtx 780 acx - *669.99*
> *GPU:* evga gtx 780 acx - *669.99*
> *CASE:* silverstone sg10 - *119.99*
> *PSU:* silverstone st75f-g evolution - *134.99*
> *MOBO:* asus maximus v gene - *209.99*
> *RAM:* crucial ballistix sport vlp 32gb - *239.99*
> *SSD:* samsung 840 pro 128gb - *139.99*
> *MISC:* silverstone short cable pp05 - *24.99*
> *MISC:* (3x) silverstone 80mm fan fn81 - *14.97*
> 
> everything including taxes and shipping is *2,494.74*


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> GPU: 2x Sapphire 7990 $1400
> CPU: i7-3820 $300
> MoBo: MSI X79A-GD45 Plus LGA 2011
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16 Gb (4x4) 1866 $160
> OS: Win7 Pro $140
> Case: NZXT H2 H2-001-BK $100
> Drive: LG black blu-ray player $69
> Cooling: Corsair air series quiet edition 120mm x5 $81.30
> 
> the rest I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including a 1250w Seaking Psu and 120 GB SSD and 2TB HDD
> 
> Newegg total: $2500.22
> 
> (changed it due to me deciding to go Silent and discovering 3 way 760s are crap)


Final Update! (I've had so many)


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> *Memory*
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) - Silver - $77.99 - Newegg
> 
> *GPU*
> EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB -$659.99 - Newegg
> EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB -$659.99 - Newegg
> 
> *PSU*
> SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W - $219.99 - Newegg
> 
> *Monitor*
> Dell UltraSharp U2713HM - $599.99 - Amazon
> 
> *SSD*
> Crucial m4 256GB - $199 - Amazon
> Crucial m4 256GB - $199 - Amazon
> 
> *Total*
> *$2616.94*
> 
> Updated rig! I have pretty much everything else I would need


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

UPDATED (Not likely to ever be doing a Haswell rig at this point).


----------



## KnownDragon

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5439829 my ultimate rig link http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5439829


----------



## monoLab

Ultimate Rig:

ASUS KGPE-D16 SSI EEB Server Motherboard Dual Socket G34 - $429
2 x AMD Opteron 6348 Abu Dhabi 2.8GHz 12-Core Server Processor - $1138
SAPPHIRE 100355-1GOCL Radeon HD 7850 - $149
G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 - $309
SeaSonic X Series X-850 - $169
2 x SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128B/WW 2.5" 128GB SSD - $250

Total = $2444


----------



## Use

My ultimate rig:

*MB:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H 297 $

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3,5 GHz (Ivy Bridge) 465 $

*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3-2133 230 $

*GPU:* _2x_ EVGA GeForce GTX 770 SC "Titan cooled", 2048 MB DDR5 654 $

*PSU:* Enermax Platimax 80Plus Platinum - 750 Watt 273 $

*Cooler:* Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100i 153 $

*Case:* Lian Li PC-A76X 296 $

*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Black, 3,5" - 1 TB 120 $

*Shipping:* 6 $

*Total:* 2494 $

Taxes included


----------



## razr m3

Final final update. The rest of the $2500 will pay for quicker shipping


----------



## neo0031

Alright. Birthday today, and list updated! I shall win this!

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($199.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($675.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.35 @ Outlet PC)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($157.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.90 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($179.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $2427.49

If I do win, to compensate for the deductions overseas and a mouse and whatnot, I will be cutting on the HDD methinks. Or dumb RAM down to 8GB, which is still plenty and enough.

I present to you the "Generic 350D x Asus build".


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Made changes for Haswell...


----------



## JonathanNgo

Dang it. It's been 3 months since the last time I went to this thread.

For now I only want a simple HTPC with massive storage. I really don't have time to mess around with hardware anymore


----------



## kingchris

MY RIG-Hardware only.

To go in a small case. All on water.


----------



## Mactox

updated my system to haswell:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4987371


----------



## ataryens

Just moved in with the gf and figured it would be nice to have a system in the livingroom to use as HTPC and file server (and add a graphic cards in later if steamOS turns out promising), wanted to mod a H100i in the back side of the case and I might still change my mind:

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/ataryens/saved/2rNd

PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc
Price breakdown by merchant: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($236.98 @ Newegg Canada)
CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($87.98 @ Newegg Canada)
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($188.71 @ DirectCanada)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($135.99 @ Amazon Canada)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($369.40 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Case: Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case ($194.88 @ TigerDirect Canada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($34.99 @ Memory Express)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm Fan ($14.99 @ Memory Express)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm Fan ($14.99 @ Memory Express)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series Fanless 460W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($154.47 @ Newegg Canada)
Other: Evercool HD-AR-RBK ($35.00)
Other: 2xSilverstone CPF01 ($15.00)
Total: $2390.21
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-27 22:12 EDT-0400)

Prices should be a little lower as pcpricepicker isnt great in Canada.

Gl all.

Old:

Since my current computer meets my requirement, I would take the money and upgrade my gfs computer in terms of gpu, both of our computers in terms on display and purchase a SSD for my mom and dad. (I hope thats allowed)

Cheapest EVGA gtx 780 at the time: ~$659.99
Dell UltraSharp U2713HM (when on special): ~$600

UltraSharp U2312HM X 2 (when on special): ~$400

Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB X 2 : ~$500

Total: $2160 CAD + taxes

If it is not allowed, then same old for me









15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## Sazar

CPU - Haswell i7 -4xxx
GPU - GTX680
RAM - Any 16gb kit at least 1333ghz
MoBo - Any LGA1155, maybe SLI enabled
PSU - 850W gold certified 80+ effeciency.
Case - Full ATX - ThermalTake
SSD - 64gb for the OS
HDD - 1tb WD would be just fine
BluRay/DVD-rw combo drive

Would be really greatful!

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Los Hog

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=28295687


----------



## waveevd

CPU
i7 4470K

Graphics
ASUS MATRIX-HD7970 GHz x2

Hard Drive:
WD VelociRaptor 1 TB ( WD1000DHTZ)

SSD:
OCZ Vector
capacity: 512 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR AX1200i

Motherboard
Asus Maximus VI Extreme

RAM
Corsair Dominator® Platinum Dual/Quad Channel (CMD16GX3M4A2400C9)
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
LG Black 14X Blu-ray (BH16NS40)

Case
NZXT Phantom 630 Black

Cooling
NZXT Kraken X60


----------



## Epipo

I've already built my haf x kraken x60 fx 8350 sabertooth all on my own but I would love the chance to build my "I cant afford it" System
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/epipo81/saved/2aoH
Folding/Boinc/ overclock/ gaming....oh the possibilities


----------



## Captain1337

Made a new rig with a few changes...
Good luck to everyone in here!

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5379389

Motherboard
ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011
$324.99

Memory
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH
$173.99

Storage
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
$239.99
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
$89.99

Video Card
EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GTX 780 3GB 384-bit
$659.99

Power Supply
CORSAIR AX760 760W
$169.99

Monitor
ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms
$279.99

I already have some of the other components - just nothing to use them with.


----------



## Thingamajig

This is the rig i wouldn't mind winning:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£233.99 @ Aria PC)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£79.99 @ Amazon UK)

Motherboard: ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard (£123.98 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£60.12 @ CCL Computers)

Storage: Crucial M4 64GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£55.99 @ Amazon UK)

Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (£246.91 @ CCL Computers)

Video Card: HIS Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (£229.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Case: BitFenix Prodigy (White) Mini ITX Tower Case

Power Supply: Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£141.98 @ Dabs)

Optical Drive: Sony BC-5500H-01 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer (£79.99 @ Overclockers.co.uk)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) (£132.84 @ Scan.co.uk)



I entered this competition a few months ago i think but i'm under the impression it renews every month or so. Dunno if anyone can have multiple entries but eh, worth a shot anywhoo


----------



## CasperGS

Just incase: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4929223


----------



## salamachaa

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5380296

Thanks guys. All prices are newegg. Hoping I get lucky (it is my birthday







)


----------



## johny24

Another update for myself http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5369892


----------



## banging34hzs

Rig update post http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

Cpu: Intel Core i7-3930K @ amazon $567.27
Motherboard: ASUS P9X79 PRO LGA 2011 @ SuperBiiz $319.00
GPU: SAPPHIRE HD7950 100352-3L @ newegg 239.99
Memory: 2x G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) Model F3-12800CL7Q-16GBZM @ newegg $149.99 each
Monitor: 3x Acer H236HLbid @ Amazon $170.10 each
Power: Antec HCP Platinum HCP-1000 1000W @ superbiiz $234.99
Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 650D @ newegg $179.99
SSD: PNY XLR8 SSD9SC240GMDA-RB 2.5" 240GB SATA III @ newegg $179.99

Shipping: $0.00

Total @ current price listings: $2499.50


----------



## L0GIC

Updated proposed ultimate rig parts:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5381547


----------



## chino1974

Corsair 900d

Asus RIVE

Intel i7 3930k

16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 ram

2x AMD 7990

Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu

2X Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb ssd in raid 0 for boot

250Gb OCZ Vertex 3.2 ssd for games

2T.B. W.D. Caviar Green for data

Swiftech 480mm rad

Black Ice GTX 360mm rad

Black Ice GTX 280mm rad

2x Alphacool VPP655 pumps

2x Bitpower Mod kits

Bitspower dual pump top

Monsoon red 1/2"x3/4" compressions

Primochill LRT Advanced 1/2"x3/4" tubing

Bitspower angled fittings throughout

2x Primochill Vortex 4 port solid colors back flow indicators

21 NZXT FZ series fans

NZXT Hue rgb led controller

FrozenQ 250 red helix res

2x GVans Legion v2 fan controllers

That's my dream build. Wiat!!! I have this except for the x 7990's. But I'll gladly take the help and swap out my 7970's for 7990's.


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Updated by build:

i7-3930k
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32Gb
Corsair Neutron 256gb Solid State Drive
Western Digital Black - 1,000Gb
Western Digital Black - 1,000Gb
Corsair Ax1200i Power Supply
Corsair Hydro Series h100i
Asus Blu-ray Drive
Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition
EVGA Gtx 780 Super clocked w/ ACX Cooler

Total: $3,000


----------



## coelacanth

In. How did I not know about this thread?!!?









Edited for better cooling.

Intel Core i7-3930K...~$570
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79...~$416
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 512GB...~$470
XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition...~$50
Corsair H100...~$115
EVGA Classified GeForce GTX 780 03G-P4-3788-KR x 2...~$700 x 2 = ~$1,400
(Or MSI 780 Lightnings when they come out)
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2400...~$350
Qnix QX2710 monitor...~$300

Total: ~$3621 (+ tax etc.)


----------



## roflcopter159

My list: Rigbuilder link

CPU:
i7 4770k $339.99

Motherboard:
Asus Maximus VI Formula $329.99

Graphics:
2xEVGA 780 Classified (SLI) $1399.98

Monitor:
Asus VG248QE 144Hz 1ms $279.99

Power Supply:
Corsair AX860 $189.99

Everything else used from current build. Would be happy to pay for the excess cost!

*Total: $2539.94*


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Delete this post please*


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

If I win...

Sorry, let me start over.

Even though I won't get drawn, I still want a 750 GB EVO and have replaced craptons of RAM with a more socially acceptable amount. Does anybody get how awesome these things are? All of that is on a single circuit board and doesn't even take up the entire drive "shell." AND you can let it use RAM so it goes even faster! Read up.


----------



## Nexo

Here is my entry http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1sMUu.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Delete this post please*


----------



## Chillz

I suppose I am too new to enter, but I can dream can't I?

What do you guys think of this rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5385201?

One day I hope to be able to buy it, although by the time that happens it would probably be obsolete. haha, and I will have to build another one!


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Delete this post please*


----------



## Gabrielzm

Oops missed this thread so far...Here we go, my entry:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5386289


----------



## Erick Silver

Its been a few months since my entry. So I am updating it. And since there are so many posts from the time I posted and now I will place my new build here.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($144.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($349.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($349.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Air 540 ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 850W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($123.98 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($159.99 @ Microcenter)
*Monitor:* Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor ($159.99 @ Microcenter)
*Monitor:* Asus VG27AH 27.0" Monitor ($284.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2488.84
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-19 17:33 EDT-0400)_

Updated. Dropped a GPU and added 3 LCD Monitors. 1x 27" and 2x 23"


----------



## Comp4k

One can dream....

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4950059


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Folding rig!!!! ( it means allot to me and I hope to be in 1st place on OCN some day!!!)
Thanks for the chance admin!

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1th3H
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1th3H/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1th3H/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($339.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($154.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($237.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Hitachi Deskstar 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Newegg)
Case: BitFenix Shinobi Window (White) ATX Mid Tower Case ($84.58 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair Gaming 800W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $2099.50
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-18 03:43 EDT-0400)


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Okay, folks... I'm putting my name in the hat with a new rig.

I've already got the rig I want for now, and it should do me just fine. Any upgrades I may want I can pay for myself.

With that in mind, I have changed my rig entry to be not for me, but for a friend. It's hard being a single parent, and even harder to do so with medical issues, but my friend Bryan pulls it off with honor and grace. He has expressed an interest in some light to medium gaming, including EVE Online, Star Trek Online, and Star Wars: The Old Republic, but his current computer won't handle it (I was on the phone with him the other day and I kid you not, it took 15 minutes for his computer to boot into Windows).

Therefore, I want to win this contest and gift my friend Bryan with a computer that he can game with.

This is what I want to give him:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($205.00 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($128.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($259.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($259.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Cooler Master Storm Enforcer ATX Mid Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer ($56.23 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($124.00 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1926.11
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-18 06:53 EDT-0400)_


----------



## TFL Replica

Guys, please avoid cluttering the thread with non-relevant posts. It's making it harder to find the actual entrant posts.


----------



## skupples

re-entry...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5387159

3,700$

Would like OCN to buy the STH10 case, the Titan, and the ivy-e CPU.

anything else not on the list (or even the other things on the list) will be provided by me. I already have the two other titans, and all the loop parts.


----------



## .theMetal

Haven't updated for a while.

This is my new plan, twin Node 304 builds. Ideally I would need the white node to be released but here it is close enough. I would re-use most of my current build in the white node for my wife. The internals are primarily blue. Then I would take all the rest of the new stuff and put it in my black node with a red interior theme. Black+Red, White+Blue.

-Fractal Design Node 304 (hopefully white ): $89.99

-Asus Z78 - Maximus VI Impact : $229.99

-MSI Gaming N780 TF 3GD5/OC (maybe the 780 lightning): $669.99

-Silverstone Strider Series 600w 80 Plus Silver Modular X2: $211.98

-i7-4470k Haswell: $339.99

-G.Skill Ripjaws x series 16gb (2x8): $134.99

-Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 480gb SSD x2: $639.98

-Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD: $79.99

Total: $2,366.90

That's room for shipping, and a little extra, maybe for the 780 Lightning. And if there is any left, a new tube of Liquid Ultra cause the lid wont stay on the i7


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Just doing a re-update as I feel my submission may have gotten lost in alot of the thread nonsense + I felt my last build was not worth the price as I can get more with this build for the money.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i7-4770k

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

Gigabyte UD5H

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128593

G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB 2133

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231660

Sapphire 7990
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202036

Seasonic Platinum 860
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111

Phanteks PH-TC14PE 140MM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709001

LG bluray drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136268

Creative Sound Blaster Z
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048

Dell UltraSharp U2312
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260055

Switch 810

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146088

Plextor M5P Pro 256GB SSD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249033

NZXT HUE

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011

$2,484.37


----------



## kkorky

Thanks admin for the chance to get a decent setup to help with my teaching project and to barkinos98 for pointing out a mistake i had made









here is my 'pie in the sky'

Within the confines of the 2500 USD budget, i would get:

CPUIntel Core i7-4770K -339.00

Graphics
GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB (reference model EVGA 06G-P4-2790-KR) -999.99

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 -169.99

Motherboard
Gigabyte Z87X-OC Review-248,99

RAM
CORSAIR Dominator 16GB -119.99

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256 GB -159.99

Cooling
Kryographics for GTX TITAN acrylic glass edition, nickel plated version - 140.00

EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Nickel- 89.00

All Neweg prices except the GPU block which is from Aquacomputer

Grand total=2262.00 approx-the rest can go on postage tongue.gif


----------



## Sun

New Belle, from Rigbuilder

CPU
4770k

RAM
Crucial 16GB Low Profile

Optical Drive
Slim Blu-Ray ODD

Motherboard
Asus Maximus VI Impact

Hard Drive
Samsung Evo 1TB

Hard Drive
Seagate 2x2TB Raid 1

OS
Windows 8 Pro

Graphics
GTX 780

Power
evga supernova 1300 G2


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

-Updated in a newer post


----------



## The_Nephilim

Here is my Dream Rig for my Virtual Flight simulator:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5388691


----------



## LordOfTots

Redid my ultimate rig, decided to be different and go AMD unlike most of you









CPU: FX-9370 $350
MoBo: Asus Crosshair V 990FX $240
Closed Loop: Corsair H100i $110
Case: Corsair Air 540 $150
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate $190
PSU: Seasonic 1250-x (already own)
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32 GB 1866 $340
GPU: EVGA ACX 780 $670
Storage: 120gb SSD + 2TB HDD (already own)
Headset: SkullCandy PLYR 1 $180
Optical: LG Black Blu-ray Burner $70
Cooling: 7x Corsair air series 120mm $11.30
FanController: NZXT SEN-MIX2

Newegg Total: $2946.20


----------



## azanimefan

well, another month, hope i won last month's but who knows right?

anyway my rig is updated on the rig builder, here is the pcpartpicker for it too. just in under $2500. figured i'd go AMD to keep them around a bit longer.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($193.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($7.25 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Mushkin Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($108.99 @ Dell Small Business)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($675.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-AC66 802.11b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($93.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair C70 Gunmetal Black (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP 51.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($12.49 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP 51.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($12.49 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Corsair CO-9050014-WW 62.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($26.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair CO-9050014-WW 62.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($26.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($166.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($51.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse ($72.98 @ Newegg)
*Other:* nMEDIAPC Black Aluminum Panel PRO-LCD-B Media Center Programmable LCD ($34.99)
*Other:* CyberPower CP850PFCLCD UPS 850VA / 510W PFC compatible Pure sine wave ($114.99)
*Total:* $2496.01
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-19 19:02 EDT-0400)_


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

my SB-e rig








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104621


----------



## Ecstacy

Here's my updated entry. It comes out to $2,364.53 before tax. The left over would go towards tax or a few upgrades.

I've always loved well-done SFF builds so here we are. I'd be de-lidding, possibly lapping, modding, sleeving, painting, lighting, overclocking, and all that good stuff and make an awesome build log. I'd use this for gaming, programming, virtualization, and every day stuff like browsing, music, movies, anime, ect. I put the Ducky Shine II TKL in the build, but I might get the Ducky Shine III TKL. I'd be mounting my current Rosewill Fortress (7 year warranty, runs silent) in the case and sleeving it and buying a $40 Corsair or Seasonic PSU for my current rig.

Thanks for the opportunity and the amazing forum!









Rig Builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5364477

PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1u4Lg

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ Microcenter) 
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($74.99 @ Newegg) 
Motherboard: Asus Z87I-DELUXE Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($187.55 @ Newegg) 
Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.98 @ Outlet PC) 
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($114.99 @ NCIX US) 
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ Amazon) 
Case: Silverstone SG05W-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon) 
Power Supply: Rosewill Fortress 450W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (Purchased For $0.00) 
Monitor: Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($276.99 @ Amazon) 
Monitor: Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($276.99 @ Amazon) 
Keyboard: Ducky DK9087S2-BUSALW Wired Slim Keyboard ($138.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards) 
Mouse: Logitech G600 MMO Gaming Mouse Wired Laser Mouse ($59.98 @ Amazon) 
Other: Dayton Audio B652 ($39.80)
Other: Lepai LP-2020A+ ($24.00)
Other: Dayton Audio SUB-800 ($89.00)
Other: Wired Home SKRL-16-50 16 AWG OFC Speaker Wire 50 ft. ($11.00)
Other: JVC HA-RX900 ($56.99)
Other: AntLion ModMic ($32.95)
Other: LEDwholesalers 16.4ft RGB Color Changing Kit ($32.99)
Other: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra ($12.99)
Other: Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 ($17.95)
Other: Corsair CX430 ($39.99)
Total: $2372.09
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-20 14:00 EDT-0400)


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hey guys, we now have have a discussion thread for this contest.

Please keep this thread for entries, updates, winner announcements and congratulation posts and use the discussion thread for any other posts.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420223/win-your-ultimate-rig-discussion-thread

We will be moving the discussion posts out of this thread over time, please use the other thread to minimise the time we have to spend doing this.

Thank you.


----------



## LordOfTots

Well already updating again, because I decided to go a whole different route then before

CPU: i7-4770k $340
Case: Thermaltake Urban $75
Cooling: H100i $95
GPU: EVGA 780 ACX SLI $1410
RAM: GSkill Sniper gaming series 32GB $275
MoBo: Asus Sabertooth Z87 $250
Optical: Asus BD Burner $59
PSU: Seasonic 1250-x (already have this)
Storage: 120gb SSD + 2TB HDD (already have this)

PC Part Picker $2461.08 http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1ulmg


----------



## Nonehxc

Well, I'm gonna do a small overhaul of my system, since prices have gone down like A LOT...direct conversion+first adopter fee+etailer fantasy fee no more







:

I7-4770K - 290€
Asus MaximusVI Hero 187€
Evga GTX780 SC ACX*2 1028€
Gskill TridentX 2400mhz 16Gb 163€
Fractal Designs Newton R3 1000w 203€

Case(HAF932), cooling and everything else will be ported from old system.

A month ago this would have cost me +2800$ , now it's 2511$=1871€


----------



## Erick Silver

Updated again!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock 990FX Extreme9 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($188.94 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($264.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($224.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case:* Corsair Air 540 ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($26.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($26.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Plus 750W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($18.49 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG27AH 27.0" Monitor ($284.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Ducky DK9008S2 Shine II Wired Standard Keyboard ($147.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* Razer Naga Hex Wraith Red Edition Wired Laser Mouse ($69.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2508.27
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-20 21:32 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Desidero

CPU: i7-4770K
GPU: Titan or 290x
Mobo: ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V
Tower: Fractal Design Define R4
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SATA III SSD
Storage: WD Black 1TB 7200RPM drive x 2
Monitor: QNIX QX2710
Optical: ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM
Wireless adapter: ASUS PCE-AC66


----------



## Luxer

My 2.5 yr old rig is dying.... bleh. Although looking up parts on newegg always gets my juices flowing! Good luck to everyone!

I'm going to go for a nice black/white color combo that will go nice with my desk setup: 

*Case*: NZXT Phantom 530 White - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146105 $130



*CPU*: i7- 4770K http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901 $340

*Mobo*: EVGA Z87 Classified http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=152-HW-E878-KR $400

*Really want to try this mobo. But may have to swap it out if it isn't released.

*Power Supply*: P&C Silencer Mk III Series 850w Modular http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703039 $160



*Video Card*: EVGA GTX Titan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130897 $1000

*Memory*: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233287 $195



*HD*: Samnsung 840 Pro 256gb http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193 $240

*Total*: *$2,460* just under budget!


----------



## MakubeX

Rig updated again: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3690#post_19796514


----------



## FadingEchoes

whelp, my chances are 1 in over 6000, but whatever
my ultimate gaming rig would be something like this
I7-4770K
Noctua NH-D14
Asus Maximus 6 Formula
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32gb
ocz vertex 4 128gb
Seagate 4TB HDD
EVGA GTX 780
Fractal Design Define R4 White
EVGA SUPERNOVA 1000W
Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3460_20#post_19802422

Updated... win or lose... this is my project for the rest of this year and into next spring...







I shall thoroughly enjoy the rest of 2013 and the beginning of 2014.


----------



## gobry620

Here is mine!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394303

This would be absolutely awesome,

fingers crossed!


----------



## Jeemil89

Ultimate rig:

Mb: MSI Mpower Max Z87
Memory: Gskill TridentX 2x8Gb 2133MHz
Processor: Intel i7-4770K
PSU: Silverstone 850W Strider Gold Evolution v2.0
GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX 780
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 500Gb
Case: Phantex Enthoo Primo
Cooling: Custom watercooling featuring EKWB

Total price in Finland: 2506€
Total price abroad (Newegg): ~2600$

Price depends on how awesome the watercooling is going to be.


----------



## guiJY

Ultimate rig:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394516

mATX i5 4670k build with GTX770. It is going to be a blue themed acrylic watercooling build









Estimate cost is $3000AUD


----------



## delusion87

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181500
Updated. Price=€1,892.60


----------



## Aparition

My dream build (dream components)

Above the $$$$ limit but one can dream...
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394870


----------



## Hemi177

Just reposting my build as it might have gotten lost in the deep deep depths of all these posts:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4942233 The answer to the skill question is 155.


----------



## banging34hzs

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

Posting for price changes and adding more parts (forgot DP to DVI active adapter







)

Total with shipping and promo codes is $2472.25 before M.I.R. use promo code SUMMERSALE @ superbiiz

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($558.98 @ superbiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus P9X79 PRO ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($291.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($92.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($92.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($212.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($199.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($229.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($224.36 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*DP Adapter* SAPPHIRE 100924 Active DisplayPort Adapter (26.99 @ Newegg)


----------



## Frosch

PCpartpicker link : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1uWjJ

*CPU* : Intel Core i7 4770K ($339.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler* : BeQuiet! Dark Rock 2 ($49.99 @NCIX US)
*Motherboard* : ASUS Maximus VI Hero ($226.13 @Newegg)
*Memory* : Corsair LP 16GB DDR3-1600 ($144.99 @Newegg)
*Storage* : Intel 520 Series Cherryville 240GB ($258.99 @SuperBiiz) + Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB ($148.82 @Amazon)
*Video Card* : Gigabyte GTX 760 Rev 2.0 SLI ($254.99 @NCIX US) = $509.98
*Sound Card* : ASUS Xonar Phoebus ($159.99 @Newegg)
*Case* : CMStorm Scout 2 Advanced ($99.99 @Amazon)
*Case Fan* : Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition ($14.99 @Amazon)+ Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) ($27.99 @Newegg)
*PSU* : SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80 PLUS Platinum ($197.98 @SuperBiiz)
*Optical Drive* : Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($16.98 @Outlet PC)
*OS* : Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (64-bit) ($89.98 @Outlet PC)
*Monitor* : BenQ XL2420T ($269.99 @Amazon)


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I wouldn't post again if I hadn't overhauled my list:

CPU: AMD FX-9370 MOAR JIGGAHERTZ EDITION - $350
GPU: PowerColor Radeon HD 7990 - $690
RAM: Kingston Blu Red 2x4 GB 1600 MHz - $70
HDD: WD Red 3 TB (x4) - $140 each, $560 total
HDD: WD Blue 1 TB - $60
Cooling: Cooler Master Sickle Flow 120mm red LED (x2) - $6.50 each, $13 total
PSU: Corsair AX860 80+ Platinum - $190
Monitor: ASUS VE247H 23.6" (x2) - $150 each, $300 total
Keyboard: Rosewill RK9000I, Cherry MX Blue switches - $90
Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm Quickfire Rapid, red LED, Cherry MX Red switches - $75

Total: $2398 (as of now, but I rounded up a bit and the keyboards can go should they need to)

Still, it's not like I'll win, but it would be great if I did.


----------



## Darktrooper78

Update once again

For upgrades: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1v4Ol ~ $2490.91

For a Complete build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1v53w ~ $2505.54

Possibly change out the motherboard on the complete rig? Thoughts?


----------



## Draven

Updated http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4840327


----------



## beezweeky

Updated rig again, can't afford electric or the restr of the parts for dream rig and 4p folder so just a dream rig now









Edit: Forgot the rig builder link!!


----------



## Jawswing

I've already started a new build PC, this would speed things along just nicely!

*Case*
Corsair Air 540

*Motherboard*
ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO ATX

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-4770K

*GPU*
iChill GeForce GTX 780

*RAM*
4x8GB Corsair Vengeance low profile (for the lulz and mah RAMDISK)

*SSD*
256GB Samsung Pro 840

*Cooling*
Corsair H100i
8 x Corsair SP120s

*PSU*
Corsair AX860

*Sound Card*
Xonar Essence STX

*Total:*
$2,502.87

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5395517


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Here is my entry. Hope I win!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5395514


----------



## jwolf24601

Updated Entry:


----------



## FPSViking

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869629

*Case
LIAN LI PC-TU200B Black
CPU
Intel Core i7-4770K
Motherboard
ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
RAM
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB
GPU
EVGA SuperClocked GTX 780
SSD
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB
Cooling
CORSAIR Hydro Series H90
Monitors
ASUS VG248QE Black 24"
Power
SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold
Other
Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm*

*$2,243.90 From Newegg*

*Other components
4 MACHINED Delrin White CASE FEET

$2,283.89 Total*


----------



## krz94

updated mine a bit. this would setup would make my holidays (whenever i win)

PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1vbOe
Price breakdown by merchant: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1vbOe/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1vbOe/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($344.99 @ NCIX)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($74.88 @ Canada Computers)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($186.50 @ Vuugo)
Memory: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($100.47 @ Amazon Canada)
Storage: A-Data XPG SX900 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.00 @ Canada Computers)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($118.84 @ Expansys Canada)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($533.63 @ Newegg Canada)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 6GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($533.63 @ Newegg Canada)
Case: Corsair 200R ATX Mid Tower Case ($52.37 @ DirectCanada)
Power Supply: Cooler Master V850 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ NCIX)
Monitor: Asus VE278H 27.0" Monitor ($229.99 @ NCIX)
Total: $2484.29
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-22 23:24 EDT-0400)


----------



## Epipo

I'm hoping this will make the price line by the time the winners are chosen.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/step/product_match/type/RIG/id/5386337/version/5386339


----------



## Mike813

to bad i only joined this month . i will try next month.


----------



## DeusAres

This would be absolutely thrilling to win. I prefer to use pcpartpicker, so here ya go. Hopefully it won't be too much trouble.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($324.98 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87-PRO ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($172.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($84.98 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($82.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($735.91 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($735.91 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($122.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($124.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2475.72
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-16 01:55 EST-0500)_

Thanks so much for this amazing opportunity. Gonna keep my fingers crossed. If I win, I'm gonna be surprising my buddy with a gaming PC of his own. Good luck to fellow contestants!


----------



## MrGrievous

Well here's my update for mine (it's only the 20th update lol)

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1vebL

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ Microcenter)
Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.SNIPER 5 EATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($379.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($73.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($73.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.98 @ Outlet PC)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($85.98 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($659.99 @ Amazon)
Case: NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($129.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($196.21 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Microcenter)
Other: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution? 27" 2560x1440 WQHD PLS Computer Monitor *Matte ($269.90)
Total: $2945.99
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)

and the cooling goodness

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1vf3n

Other: Aquacomputer Flow Rate Sensor MPS Flow 400 ($53.95)
Other: EK-FC GeForce GTX Titan SE GPU Water Block - Nickel ($110.99)
Other: EK-FC GeForce GTX Titan SE GPU Water Block - Nickel ($110.99)
Other: EK-Sniper 5 Water Block
Other: Koolance Pump Nozzle & Reservoir Base Rev. 2.0 for PMP-450/S - Acetal ($44.99)
Other: Koolance Pump Nozzle & Reservoir Base Rev. 2.0 for PMP-450/S - Acetal ($44.99)
Other: Koolance PMP-450 High-flow Pump ($76.99)
Other: Koolance PMP-450 High-flow Pump ($76.99)
Other: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 420mm ($99.99)
Other: Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 420mm ($146.99)
Other: PrimoChill 1/2in Rigid Acrylic Tubing - 24in - Clear (4 Pack) ($16.95)
Other: EK-FC Titan SE Backplate - Black ($28.95)
Other: EK-FC Titan SE Backplate - Black ($28.95)
Other: Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 - POM ($38.95)
Other: PrimoChill Rigid Ghost Compression 3/8in ID x 1/2in OD Fitting - Anodized Black (4pack) ($24.95)
Other: PrimoChill Rigid Ghost Compression 3/8in ID x 1/2in OD Fitting - Anodized Black (4pack) ($24.95)
Other: PrimoChill Rigid Ghost Compression 3/8in ID x 1/2in OD Fitting - Anodized Black (4pack) ($24.95)
Other: Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller ($71.95)
Other: Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT Drive Bay Installation Kit ($10.95)
Other: Aquacomputer Water Block for Aquaero 5 ($34.95)
Other: Aquacomputer Flow Sensor 'High Flow' G1/4 for Aquaero ($46.95)
Other: Aquacomputer flow meter cable 3-pin ($3.95)
Other: Aquacomputer Temperature Sensor - Inner/Outer Thread G1/4 ($10.99)
Other: Bitspower Rotary Fitting "T" - 180 Degree Water Cooling Accessory - Black Matte Finish ($12.50)
Other: Bitspower BP-MVV-MBK Mini-Valve - Matt Black ($18.99)
Other: Bitspower Mini Dual G1/4" High Flow Fitting - Black Matte Finish ($4.99)
Other: ModMyToys 3-Pin Power Distribution PCB - 5-Way Block ($4.25)
Other: Mayhems Pastel Mint Green Concentrate - 250ml ($21.95)
Other: Mayhems Pastel Mint Green Concentrate - 250ml ($21.95)
Total: $1219.89


----------



## neo0031

Another updated entry. Threw in the Mamba 2012 for that dock and colour variation







. Depending on when I win I can drop to a 770 or 760 SLI. Or get less fans. Already cut down on RAM. Who needs 16GB, eh?

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($92.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($194.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($84.00 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($212.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($82.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($675.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($189.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($85.99 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Mouse:* Razer Mamba 2012 Elite Wireless Laser Mouse ($102.98 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2434.22

(Torn between getting it shipped or buy it myself with the PayPal fee deducted... All the parts are so much more expensive in the UK... Only worry when I win. Which I will.







)


----------



## BakerMan1971

Creeping in just above the offered prize amount my proposed rig Naranjered would be a fun build with some orange painting involved.

Would be about $2520


----------



## tictoc

**Edit 10/23**

Updated Rig: Ultimate Rig

PC PartPicker Total: $2475.34


----------



## bootscamp

Gotta be in it to win it. Don't know my chances, but eh, that's the fun right?

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($339.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($209.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($178.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($673.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($99.98 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P12-1300 54.4 CFM 120mm Fan ($12.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-P12-1300 54.4 CFM 120mm Fan ($12.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-A14 FLX 68.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($177.98 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($16.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VE278Q 27.0" Monitor ($269.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Logitech G500 Wired Laser Mouse ($59.99 @ Newegg)

*Total:* *$2478.81*


----------



## Archer S

its UPDATE time

Motherboard:
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 LGA 2011
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128562

CPU:
Intel 3930K
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

(note the the motherboard and cpu are bundled items with $25 off)

Video Cards:
TWO of XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150632

(both on sale $70 off)

RAM:
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501

PSU:
CORSAIR AX860
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139044

SSD:
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD120BW 2.5" 120GB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147188

(OPTIONAL) Case:
Fractal Design Define R4 with Window Titanium Grey
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352023

After taxes and shipping to my location, including current sales:
$2437.84 CAD

I understand sales come and go, thats why the case is optional. I could just as well build this in my C70 that i already have, but i just really like the R4


----------



## IamPain

time to update my dream rig too.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5245648

i wonder why we don't see July's winner yet? could it be they run out of funds? heheh hope not.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Here is the "Win Your Ultimate Rig!" set up here..

EDITED UPDATE: this is my dream X79 mobo and matching parts...








http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/Lionheart1980/saved/2Eqx


----------



## KevinV

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K (Model:BX80646I74770K)
*RAM*
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX (Model:F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
*Monitor*
BenQ XL2420T Black-Red 24" 5ms (2ms GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight Height & Pivot Adjustable 120Hz 3D-Ready LCD Monitor 350 cd/m2 DC 12M:1 (1000:1)
*Motherboard*
ASRock Z87 OC Formula/ac LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard
*Hard Drive*
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive
*Power*
COOLER MASTER V1000 RSA00-AFBAG1-US 1000W Intel Form Factor ATX 12V V2.31 up to 93% efficiency @ 50% load Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready (Model:RSA00-AFBAG1-US)
*Graphics*
ASUS GTX780-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card (Model:GTX780-3GD5)
*Optical Drive*
LG Black 14X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA BDXL Blu-ray Burner, Bare Drive, 3D Play Back (WH14NS40) - OEM (Model:WH14NS40)
*Case*
COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case (Model:RC-942-KKN1)

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,487.91 (USD)

RigBuilder - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5398335


----------



## Yukla

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($289.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($669.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($669.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Microcenter)
*Monitor:* Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($553.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2563.95
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-24 18:27 EDT-0400)_

I have all other parts I need already! <3

Good luck everyone


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

My last attempt ended up as quite the mess, so here is round two. I can promise that it will be unique from everyone else's. It is audiophile first and gamer second.

What I'm going for is an interesting looking ITX, why ITX? My computer room has a massive dust problem so I'd like to get something that I can put on my desk. I clean our my current PCs filters every few months and they are absolutely caked each time. Without further ado, I present the rig that will likely end in most of you wanting to slap me upside the head.

Case: LIAN LI PC-Q30A($130 @ newegg)
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570S($200 @ newegg)
CPU Cooler: Silverstone TD03($90 @ newegg) Now here is where things get ballsy. If the rad fits in the back fan slot of the case and the hoses reach this would be a killer setup. *Would need some kind of RAM cooling if I went water, rather I'll go with a COOLER MASTER GeminII($40 @ newegg)*
Motherboard: ASUS Z87I-DELUXE($189 @ newegg) *Overkill, ASRock H81M-ITX($65 @ newegg), eh might go for something better; unsure*
Memory: ADATA XPG V2 16GB DDR3 2400($185 @ newegg) *Mushkin Enhanced Stealth 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2800 ($250 @ newegg)* I know what you guys are going to say, and I say that every build I get faulty RAM the first go around. I always end up spending double what I want on RAM. Might as well get something good out of it.








Storage: SanDisk Extreme II 240GB (240 @ newegg) 1tb Seagate Drive($0 from current PC)
Video Card: *Keeping my 7770, re-branded cards? not interested*
Power Supply: SILVERSTONE ST45SF-G ($95 @ newegg)
Headphones: Ultrasone Edition 12($1700 @ Ultrasone Store) *Bought the ED12 because I'm just so convinced I'll win.







$1700 $1480 for a headphone amp instead. To be specific; it will probably go toward something from ECP audio*
*Fans: One Akasa Venom 140mm on the cooler; and one in the back.($0 from my PC part box)*
Total: $2500

Might also consider doing something with the FT03Mini. C'mon mods, if you let me build this I'll post a picture of the mini PC wearing the Edition12. It will be an adorable & hilarious sight, I promise.









*Brought up to date Oct.6, edits done in bold.*


----------



## MrSharkington

Changed my dream itx rig a bit:

Case: Silverstone FT03B-MINI Black
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU Mini 2GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro CMY16GX3M2A1866C9R 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Impact Motherboard
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO Series 1TB SSD
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i Low Profile LGA1150/55/56 CPU Cooler

Total Cost is $2,473.00 Australian









Link: https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=204342&action=wish_lists


----------



## Shurtugal

*NEW UPDATED RIG*
_Rigbuilder Link:_ http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5236459

*CPU:* _Intel Core i7 3930K_
*GPU:* _MSI GTX 760 Hawk_
*GPU:* _MSI GTX 760 Hawk_
*RAM:* _Corsair Vengeance 2133 4x4gb_
*CASE:* _NZXT Phantom 410 White_
*PSU:* _Corsair HX850 v2_
*MONITOR:* _Korean PLS 2560x1440 27in_
*SSD:* _Samsung 840 EVO 250gb_
*HDD:* _Seagate Barracude 2tb_
*MOBO:* _Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4_


----------



## huzzug

I want to update mine as well:

Here goes: PC Partpicker *List*

Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)
Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case
Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor
Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor
Corsair Vengeance K95 Wired Gaming Keyboard
Razer Mamba 2012 Elite Wireless Laser Mouse

Total $2,365.00 (after MIR)


----------



## vipirius

Well I already have a fairly good system, but I would love an upgrade:

ASUS Z87-DELUXE ($383)
INTEL CORE I7 4770K ($439)
ASUS GTX780 DIRECTCU II ($1092)
CREATIVE X-FI TITANIUM ($109)
CORSAIR HX850W ($227)
CORSAIR GRAPHITE 600T ($231)

Total: $2481

Yeah my country is a ripoff


----------



## Sazexa

Since I can't find where my original post in this thread was... I'm updating my list here!

ASUS Xonar Essence One - $600
Sennheiser HD 800 - $1,500
Blue Microphones Yeti Pro USB - $200
Logitech C920 USB Camera - $100

$2,400 all together? I'll GLADLY take it.<3


----------



## milkychipz

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5400545

Hehe, I daresay that is the most expensive consumer build I know how to build. 10 E7 Xeons, 2TB RAM, Quad Tesla K20.


----------



## Epipo

Short and simple, http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5401010


----------



## Xynder Valcien

Unassuming build.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5401391

Highly doubt I'd actually win, but it's worth a try.


----------



## KBOMB

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/kbomb7777/saved/2gon

CPU Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Combo or $339.99
CPU Cooler Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing $29.99
Motherboard Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 $209.99
Memory G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $133.99
Storage Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5" SSD Combo or $99.99
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SSD $212.99
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM $149.99
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB $659.99
Wireless Network Adapter Netgear A6200-100NAS 802.11a/b/g/n/ac USB 2.0 $59.99
Case Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower $79.99
Case Fan Prolimatech PRO-USV14 98.0 CFM 140mm $19.99
Prolimatech PRO-USV14 98.0 CFM 140mm $19.99
Power Supply Cooler Master 850W ATX12V / EPS12V $129.11
Optical Drive LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $59.99
Monitor Asus VG248QE 24.0" $250.52
Mouse Mionix NAOS 8200 Wired Laser $69.98
Total: $2503.48


----------



## Hemi177

Final revision to my build: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4942233


----------



## SiberianGhost

This is the update of my "Dream Machine":

*Processor:* Intel i5 4670k $229.99
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87x-OC $199.99
*Ram:* Gskill Ares 16GB $153.94
*Graphic card:* Evga GTX 780 $649.99
*Power Supply:* Corsair Ax760 80Plus Gold $159.99
*Case:* Coolermaster Cosmos 2 $279.99
*Hdd:* Seagate Barracuda 1Tb $68.20
*Ssd:* Crucial M500 120Gb $99.99
*Monitor:* ASUS VG248QE 24-Inch $280.87
*Keyboard:* Corsair K70 $129.99
*Mouse:* Corsair K90 $79.99

*Total: $2332.93 (Incluiding shipping and taxes)*

*Why you don't add cooling?*

Because I want to make a custom loop on the future, and this another cause for buy a big case.


----------



## Terrere

Decided to enter into this, you never know right? This would be an awesome build to work with, I would invest in a separate watercooling setup as well







Would do some modding to the case and add in a window with green LEDs and accents.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5403393

I updated the rig under my profile as "Ultimate Gaming Rig"

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Terrere/saved/2gOm

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.90 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($232.97 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card ($303.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($24.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case:* Azza Genesis 9000 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Cougar Dual-X 73.2 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* Cougar Dual-X 73.2 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* Cougar Dual-X 73.2 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($127.27 @ TigerDirect)
*Keyboard:* Ducky DK1008-KEALB Wired Gaming Keyboard ($63.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* Razer Naga Hex Wired Laser Mouse ($68.98 @ Amazon)
*Headphones:* Razer Carcharias Headset ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* Black Ice GTX Xtreme 480 Radiator ($147.95)
*Other:* XPSC Raystorm RX240 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit ($279.99)
*Other:* G 1/4 x 7/16 ID x 5/8 OD Compression fitting ($8.99)
*Total:* $2394.89

Updated!

EDIT: Added in watercooling and changed to a 7970.


----------



## prophetd7

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904000 update


----------



## blooder11181

cpu update


----------



## Lshuman

My updated RIG!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4827462


----------



## Crowe98

I am only 15, but it would be a blessing to win this.

Thank you admin for hosting this, i know your wallet wouldn't enjoy this little event, we are all very thankful for this.

This would only be a sorta, 'upgrade' from my current rig, but its pretty much is a full rig.

*GPU*

*2x* EVGA GTX 770 Dual SC ACX 4GB

*Memory*

Corsair Vengeance Pro *BLUE* 32GB (4x8)

*PSU*

Corsair AX860i Platinum Power Supply

*HDD*

Seagate Barracuda 2TB

*SSD*

*2x* Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB

*Cooler*

Corsair H100i

This is around $2100 for me.

Thanks admin. I love you.


----------



## jdash3d

Got some stuff laying around but I'd love this upgrade!

PC PartPicker List: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/jdash3d/saved/2gDk

*CPU* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core *$563.98*
*CPU Cooler* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid *$109.99*
*Motherboard* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 *$308.98*
*Memory* Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 *$284.99*
*Storage* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SSD *$212.99*
*Video Card* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB *$459.99*
*Sound Card* Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx *$126.99*
*Case Fan* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm *$27.41*
*Case Fan* Nexus SP802512H-03PWM 38.0 CFM 80mm *$11.99*
*Case Fan* Xigmatek XLF-F1455 63.5 CFM 140mm *$12.99*
*Power Supply* Corsair 860W ATX12V / EPS12V *$199.99*
*Mouse* Logitech G500 Wired Laser *$49.42*

*Total: $2369.71*


----------



## Thunderclap

Missed the first half all the way, all of the 6 months so far, so I guess it would be a good idea to join this competition.









So here goes my first attempt in the thread at my dream *Ultimate Rig*:

*CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
Graphics: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB GDDR5
Graphics: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB GDDR5
RAM: 2x8GB Geil Evo Potenza DDR3-2400 CL9
Hard Drive: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB
Hard Drive: Seagate Constellation ES.3 1TB
Cooling: Noctua NH-U14S
Power: Cooler Master Vanguard V850 850W
Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2*

Total price: *$2529.99* (as of December 13, 2013)

If any case I win (I really badly hope so), I would make sure I made an awesome OCN build thread with all of them epic sauce pics from the shopping of the parts, through the build, all the way to the finished system. It would be one one sweet, small, ultimate powerhouse rig.







And yes, computer parts in my country and this side of the world are quite high, so what can you do...









Link to Rigbuilder:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5404458


----------



## Sheyster

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904778

Updated components on my build.

*I'm stating publicly that IF I am one of the 12 lucky winners (and that's a very big IF since there are so many entries), I'll sell my current system here on OCN (minus the monitor) and donate 100% of the proceeds back to OCN.








*
.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have decided to pretty much stop updating my rig entry. I will be doing a final tweak to the my entry that can be found in my Rigbuilder and then it will be final. Not going to jump on the Intel bandwagon either.


----------



## xdefender

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5404876 hope i will get it


----------



## Nomad692000

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87 MPOWER Max ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($228.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($215.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($174.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($174.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($405.91 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($405.91 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W 80 PLUS Silver Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($226.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Asus VE278H 27.0" Monitor ($243.00 @ B&H)
*Total:* $2436.72
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-11 20:09 EST-0500)_


----------



## supermag24

I just wanna game!!!

Here is my build http://pcpartpicker.com/user/supermag24/saved/2GdQ

Oh Yea Skill.... 10x15+5= 155!


----------



## LordOfTots

Yet updated again









Case---blue bitfenix prodigy

$100
Cpu---i7-4770k

$340
Gpu---GTX Titan

$1000
Mobo---ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT--$230
Ram---Corsair Dominator 16gb

$195
Psu---Corsair HX750

$130
Opt---Lite-on Blu-ray

$76
Cpu Block---Apogee HD

$75
Gpu Block---Komodo

$150
Rads---MCRx40-QP 120+240

$110
Pump---MCP655

$109
Res---MCRES Micro Rev2

$26

$2466


----------



## willll162904

Here's another update for my rig, decided against the SLI route - http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/step/components/type/RIG/id/5298212/version/5298214


----------



## Daredevil 720

Updated, only want three 780 classy's and a 512GB 840 Pro.


----------



## Clockwerk

Updated my dream rig. Swapped GPUs to 780 Lightnings. Would also love to add in some blocks for my mobo if they are out and I actually win.


----------



## skupples

I purchased a third titan on my own, so in the place of that OCN would be buying me 3 1440p monitors that work in landscape and portrait for surround.


----------



## dodgyr

My dream machine, both for gaming and folding with.

CPU : i7-4770K
Motherboard : Asus Z87 Deluxe
Video card : 2 x 4G GTX770 MSI-TF
Memory : 16G 2400 G.Skill Trident-X
PSU : Corsair HX1000W
CPU Cooling : Corsair H110
Storage : 2 x Samsung EVO 250Gb
1 x WD Black 4Tb
Case cooling : 2 x 230 Scythes
4 X 120 Noctuas
Sound card : Creative Zx
Monitor : 29"LG 29EB93-P


----------



## hartofwave

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt ATX AM3+ Motherboard (£219.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* Kingston Predator Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory (£130.36 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 960GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£449.00 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7990 6GB Video Card (£611.99 @ Aria PC)
*Power Supply:* Fractal Design Newton R3 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£154.46 @ Novatech)
*Other:* AMD FX-9590 (£299.99)
*Other:* phanteks enthoo primo (£199.99)
*Total:* £2065.78
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-08-29 09:36 BST+0100)_


----------



## TheNegotiator

Updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5245731

Ended up buying a lot of the original components myself, I'm still in need of graphics cards and a few other parts though.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

UPDATE-Zotac GeForce GTX 780 900MHZ 3GB 6.0GHZ GDDR5 2xDVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Video Card X2$649.99 CAD=roughly 1300$

ASUS Maximus VI Extreme ATX LGA1150 Z87 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 DVI HDMI Motherboard
$429.99 CAD

BenQ XL2720T 27IN 120HZ Monitor LED 1080p 1MS Lightboost DVI 2XHDMI Display Port HAS 3D Vision Ready
$399.99 CAD


----------



## nitroxyl

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394048

All prices are in CAD.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($236.98 @ Newegg Canada)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Memory Express)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($199.60 @ DirectCanada)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($174.99 @ Memory Express)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($244.79 @ DirectCanada)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($244.79 @ DirectCanada)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 760 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($328.12 @ Newegg Canada)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 760 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($328.12 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($94.91 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition 63.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.01 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($23.12 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($23.12 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($34.99 @ Memory Express)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($199.00 @ Canada Computers)
*Total:* $2255.53


----------



## slyrunner

This build im actually thinking about moding into a desk!

COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel body, Front Mesh, Plastic bezel ATX Desktop Computer Case
Item #: N82E16811119265
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$10.00 Mail-in Rebate Card
$99.99

ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Mini Small Form Factor Game ...
Item #: N82E16814121768
Return Policy: VGA Standard Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
$1,199.97
($399.99 each)

Thermaltake Toughpower Grand TPG-1200M 1200W ATX 12V v2.3 & EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD ...
Item #: N82E16817153145
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
-$70.00 Instant
$319.99
$249.99

G.SKILL Sniper Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-2133C10Q-32GSR
Item #: N82E16820231664
Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy
$289.99

MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813130686
Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
-$10.00 Instant
$179.99
$169.99

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K
Item #: N82E16819116501
Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
$329.99
Subtotal: $2,339.92


----------



## Frosch

Updated mine








PCPartPicker link : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1xUsj

CPU : Intel Core i7 4770K ($324.98 @Outlet PC)
CPU Cooler : BeQuiet! Dark Rock 2 ($49.99 @NCIX US)
Motherboard : ASUS Maximus VI Hero ($205.00 @Amazon)
Memory : Corsair Vengeance 16GB LP DDR3-1600 ( $144.99 @Newegg)
Storage : Intel 520 Series 240GB ($253.99 @SuperBiiz) + WD Caviar Black 2TB ($149.99 @Amazon)
Video Card : Gigabyte GTX780 Rev 2.0 ($679.99 @Newegg)
Sound Card : ASUS Xonar DX ($69.99 @Newegg)
Case : Fractal Design Define R4 w/ Window White ($89.99 @Newegg)
Case Fan : Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition ($14.99 @Amazon) + Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) ($27.99 @Newegg)
PSU : SeaSonic 760W 80 PLUS Platinum ($120.25 @Newegg)
Optical Drive : Lite-On iHAS124-04 ($16.98 @Outlet PC)
OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1 ($89.98 @Outlet PC)
Monitor : BenQ XL2420T ($299.99 @NCIX US)


----------



## nanoprobe

Update rig. (Subject to change without notice







)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4977872


----------



## NickLe

CPU : i7-4770K
Motherboard : MSI Z87 XPOWER
Video card : 2 x MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC
Memory : 16G 2400 G.Skill Trident-X
PSU : ENERMAX Platimax EPM1350EWT
CPU Cooling : CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
Storage : 2 x Samsung EVO 250Gb
Case : Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
Case cooling : 2 x 230 Scythes
4 X 120 Noctuas
Sound card : Creative ZXR
Monitor : 30" HP ZR30w


----------



## Highlnder3

Ok...I've added a more realistic ultimate upgrade in my signature.

Since there is no real need to switch CPUs I reworked it, here are the upgrade parts:

Corsair 900D case
2x Samsung 840 Pro SSDs
2x WD Black 2TB HDDs
2nd GTX 770 Lightning
Corsair AXi 1AX200i
ASUS Xonar Phoebus
This leaves about $500 for a custom water cooling loop for the CPU and GPUs


----------



## fleetfeather

Dream Shopping List

CPU
i5 3570k - own it

Graphics
EVGA GTX Titan - $1250 AUD

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro 128gb - own it
Samsung Evo 1TB - $800 AUD

Power
Seasonic x660 - own it
Custom Sleeve Kit - $150 AUD

Motherboard
Gigabyte G1.Sniper.M3 - own it

RAM
2x Corsair Vengeance LP 4GB - own it
2x Corsair Vengeance LP 4GB - $100 AUD

Case
Corsair 350d w/ window - own it

Cooling
Corsair h100i - own it

Total - $2300 AUD


----------



## failwheeldrive

I think I already did this months ago, but plans have changed since then so I figure I'd do this again for fun. The majority of the money would go towards building a nice little wc rig that is mainly for my girlfriend (her old laptop is falling apart.) The rest would go towards some upgrades of my main system that I'm planning.

Case: Compact Splash (I'd cover the cost on this)

Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Impact - $230

CPU: i5-4670k - $240

GPU: Asus GTX 770 DCU II - $410

Power Supply: SILVERSTONE ST45SF-G 450W - $95

Memory: 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mhz - $125

Cooling Stuff:

Alphacool XT45 240mm - $43

Alphacool ST30 120mm - $33

Lang DDC 1T Plus - $86

EK DDC X-Res - $50

I already own all the other wc stuff I'll need, so that's about it.

Total: $1,312

I'd use the rest of the cash to upgrade my main rig. It would probably come down to something like this:

LD PC-V7 - $430

EVGA Supernova 1300 G2 - $220

I'd use the remaining $538 towards various Bitspower fittings and e22 acrylic tubing.

And of course there would be complete build logs for both setups









Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ap1922

_CASE_
BitFenix Prodigy - Arctic White *$99.99*

_CPU_
AMD A10-6800K Black Edition *$154.99*

_MOTHERBOARD_
ASRock FM2A85X-ITX *$139.99*

_RAM_
G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) *$132.49*

_HDD_
Seagate Desktop HDD.15 ST4000DM000 4TB *$199.99*

_SSD_
SAMSUNG 840 Series MZ-7TD250BW 2.5" 250GB *$194.99*

_PSU_
RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-630SS 630W *$69.99*

_OPTICAL DRIVE_
ASUS Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Drive *$59.99*

_COOLING_
SilverStone Argon Series AR01 CPU Fan *$35.99*
Enermax T.B.SILENCE 120MM Blue LED Twister Case Fan *$11.49*
Enermax T.B.SILENCE 120MM Blue LED Twister Case Fan *$11.49*
Enermax T.B.SILENCE 120MM Blue LED Twister Case Fan *$11.49*
Enermax T.B.SILENCE 120MM Blue LED Twister Case Fan *$11.49*

_GRAPHICS_
HIS iSilence 5 H667PNS1G Radeon HD 6670 1GB *$99.99*

_MONITOR_
HP Compaq L2206tm Black 21.5" Optical Touchscreen Monitor *$269.99*

_KEYBOARD_
SHARKOON Skiller 000SKSK Black *$33.99*

_MOUSE_
Logitech G9x Black Two modes scroll USB Wired Laser *$79.99*

TOTAL - $1,618.33 ALL from newegg.ca (I live close to warehouse too! Can pick up (I.E No shipping!)


----------



## DizzlePro

here's my rig for august

Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)

Corsair Vengeance C70 (White) ATX Mid Tower Case

Corsair Professional 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Total: £1484

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/1lCj6

Goodluck to all


----------



## trendy

Updated mine, after months of keeping it the same.

Linky


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Immah make mien AMD GPUs, like so; http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5077258


----------



## jop14

My ultimate rig!









15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Dangur

My dream








-Intel Core i7-3960X
-Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4
-Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2133)
-OCZ Vector 256GBx2 (RAID 0)
-EVGA GeForce GTX 780x2
-SeaSonic X Series 850


----------



## Chipp

...we're back in action!









Congratulations to our belated July winner, Marafice Eye!









Congratulations to our August winner, eXecuution!


----------



## Gbruenin

Congrats to you two.

And might as well post my update.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5338786


----------



## johnny.dot.exe

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5412021

GL everyone!


----------



## Mike813

*My Dream Build* :









*CPU*:
Intel Core i7 - 3930K

*Motherboard:*
EVGA DARK 150 SE-E789

*GPU:*
EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked

*RAM:*
Corsair CMD8GX3M2A2400C10 2x4GB

*Power Supply:*
Corsair AX Series 1200W Modular Power Supply

*Case:*
I would use the current case i have now ( Corsair Air 540







)

*Hard Drive:*
I would use my current ones ( OCZ vertex 4 SSD and my Seagate Barracuda HDD)

*Custom Water-Cooling setup:*
HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX Titan "hole Edition"
HEATKILLER CPU Rev 3.0 sockets 1366/2011 CPU
Aquacomputer Aquastream XT 12v pump - Ultra Version
XSPC RX240 Dual 120MM Radiator
Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator - Block in color
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150 inline reservoir

Not sure what tubing or fittings to use yet

i love when i receive computer parts in the mail. I feel like a little kid in a candy store. I love building computer but when it comes down to money there is nothing i can do.









Than when i save up money i would buy another gtx titan and fans. Its hard when you have a family to raise. Hopefully i could be the *September winner.*


----------



## Marafice Eye

Man, I've got the build narrowed down. All parts chosen with only the GPU option to choose.

1- Single 4gb EVGA ACX 770 (Cheapest option, so I would add in a Hauppauge HDPVR2 for streaming games from my console when I use it, namely GTAV in a couple weeks)
2- Dual 2gb ASUS DCUII 770s
3- Single 3gb EVGA ACX 780

All 3 options are insanely enticing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Man, I've got the build narrowed down. All parts chosen with only the GPU option to choose.
> 
> 1- Single 4gb EVGA ACX 770 (Cheapest option, so I would add in a Hauppauge HDPVR2 for streaming games from my console when I use it, namely GTAV in a couple weeks)
> 2- Dual 2gb ASUS DCUII 770s
> 3- Single 3gb EVGA ACX 780
> 
> All 3 options are insanely enticing.


Without hijacking the thread, I'd go with op 1 or 3









Once again, grats!


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Man, I've got the build narrowed down. All parts chosen with only the GPU option to choose.
> 
> 1- Single 4gb EVGA ACX 770 (Cheapest option, so I would add in a Hauppauge HDPVR2 for streaming games from my console when I use it, namely GTAV in a couple weeks)
> 2- Dual 2gb ASUS DCUII 770s
> 3- Single 3gb EVGA ACX 780
> 
> All 3 options are insanely enticing.


What about using your 6870 and waiting till Hawaii or Maxwell come out? Maxwell might be too long of a wait, but Hawaii should be out in about a month.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> What about using your 6870 and waiting till Hawaii or Maxwell come out? Maxwell might be too long of a wait, but Hawaii should be out in about a month.


I've considered it, but I've been on this card for too long, and the games I want to play right now, the card just can't handle it. I have no brand loyalty honestly, but I just think it's time to step up to the 700 series.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I've considered it, but I've been on this card for too long, and the games I want to play right now, the card just can't handle it. I have no brand loyalty honestly, but I just think it's time to step up to the 700 series.


Evga Classified 780! Holla!!!


----------



## Draven

GRATZ TO THE WINNERS!!!!!


----------



## eXecuution

So this is the parts list i've decided on:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1yUE4
Any suggestions? no MITX for me i'm afraid =/

And yes, that is a 780 classy.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Evga Classified 780! Holla!!!


Decided on this one I think. EVGA FTW 780 w/ ACX cooler

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130951


----------



## waslakhani

Why no 7990?


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Decided on this one I think. EVGA FTW 780 w/ ACX cooler
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130951


Nice choice! Both of mine are sitting at the ups station till tuesday


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Why no 7990?


Him or me?
For me, it's just because I don't trust AMD. I went through 2 7950s in a row that had major issues, and AMD drivers just didn't like to work well with my computer. So I went green team despite the price premium.


----------



## Sadmoto

congrats on your new incoming setup!







it gives me hope for maybe it could happen to someone like me.









I want in!









Here's what I would dream for: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1yWCs


----------



## Marafice Eye

Crap. I can't put the cooler I want in the case I want without modification, lol. Time to look at other cases I guess.


----------



## waslakhani

I meant both


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, I think I finally finalized the parts list. Maybe. From what I've read and researched, a Corsair H100i will not fit in a Silverstone Raven 03 without modification (correct me if I'm wrong) So I swapped it out for an H80i instead.

Case - Silverstone Raven 03
Motherboard - ASUS Maximus VI Gene
Power Supply - Seasonic SS-750AM 750w
CPU - i7-4770k
Cooler - Corsair H80i liquid CPU cooler
RAM - 16gb G.Skill DDR3 2133 (2x8gb)
OS - Win 8 Pro
SSD - Corsair Neutron 256gb
HDD1 - Seagate 3tb (Data)
HDD2 - Seagate 3tb (Dedicated FRAPS drive)
GPU - EVGA 3GB GTX780 FTW

With tax and shipping (Sometimes I hate living in California) the total comes to $2,492.74

Now that's before promo codes that may end before I have the money to order, and before rebates of course, but overall I think that's a really good build for the budget. Thoughts?

EDIT: Hey Chipp, any way to get an OCN decal to put on the rig? Gotta rep the OCN for this win, wouldn't have this rig without it.


----------



## slothiraptor

Congratulations. I decided to change up my build a little http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Slothiraptor/saved/28vK
Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5418276
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4820k (ALready Bought)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Formula (Already Bought)
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $89.68
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 500GB 2.5" SSD $324.99
Samsung EVO 1TB 2.5" SSD $599.99
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB $635.99
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB $635.99
Total $2280.64

I would use the cash left over to buy various watercooling parts
Answer: 155


----------



## steelkevin

UPDATED: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1z0PB

and still have $300 for watercooling aprts


----------



## Re-Evolution

My Ultimate Rig (*items I already own)


----------



## nitroxyl

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394048

PCPartPicker part list
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($339.79 @ DirectCanada)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Memory Express)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($199.60 @ DirectCanada)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($174.99 @ Memory Express)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($244.00 @ Vuugo)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($244.00 @ Vuugo)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 760 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($332.84 @ Newegg Canada)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 760 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($332.84 @ Newegg Canada)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ NCIX)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition 63.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.01 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($23.12 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($23.12 @ DirectCanada)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($34.99 @ Memory Express)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($199.00 @ Canada Computers)
*Total:* $2361.28

It's more convenient if I buy the parts from my local NCIX store in Canada because then I wouldn't have to worry about shipping wait times and/or the possibility of getting parts damaged. If parts are DoA then I don't need to deal with the hassle of returning the parts. I'm mainly building this dream machine as a Corsair beast with a red/black theme. If I win I will most likely spend a few hundred more of my own money on watercooling from EKWB. Best of luck to all participants in September!


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

My Ultimate Rig!

Here's my Ultimate Rig!

Thanks for doing this contest guys!

Nick


----------



## Obakemono

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1z7Lc

I'm in.


----------



## Egami

The stuff of dreams I would use in my rig / project.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5414004

Shows my dire need for a new monitor, or in my wet dream, two


----------



## vipirius

Well here's my update and entry for this month: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/vipirius/saved/2jWj


----------



## Dangur

I wont win








-Intel Core i7-3960X
-Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4
-Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (2133)
-OCZ Vector 256GBx2 (RAID 0)
-EVGA GeForce GTX 780x2
-SeaSonic X Series 850


----------



## Recipe7

Why have I seen this only today!

Mobo: ROG Maximus VI Extreme - $399.99

Processor: Intel Core i7 4770K - $339.99

GPU: 3x ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II - $2009.97

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB 2133MHz DDR3 - $459.99

Power Supply: Cooler Master M2 Silent Pro 1500W - $335.45

CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H110 AIO - $119.99

HD: 2x Corsair Neutron 240GB SSD - $439.98

Casing : Cooler Master Cosmos II - $349.99

Total: $4455.35

*crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## dr.evil

updated mine change the case:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869446


----------



## Jawswing

May as well put my Septembers attempt in!
Pretty much very similar to the last one, but I've already purchased the Air 540, four case fans and an NZXT Hue, so it's pretty much components from here on.
Could potentially be small changes, like a different 780, not given much though to it just yet. I'm building slowly, as and when I can afford it. Rather than the last time I built/upgraded my PC I impulse bought the majority of it, like the hideous Thermaltake Overseer, overkill Z68 Maximus Extreme (I don't even have an overclock right now) or the OCZ Vertex 3's that plagued me with BSOD's for months until the firmware updates. This way, it gives me time to research every component before I just see something and click buy.

Also, I've priced it all up using Newegg just for reference, but I'm based in the UK.

Anyway, here's the build already started! Ignore the sweaty hand print on the front!



I'm going to stick to the same name, *Jiggawatts R2*.

*CPU*
Intel 4770K

*Motherboard*
Maximus IV Hero

*Graphics*
Zotac 780

*RAM*
Corsair Pro 16GB

*Hard Drive*
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Samsung 840 Evo 1TB

*Cooling*
Corsair H100i
SP120 Quiet x 4

*Power*
AX860i

*Audio*
Xonar Essence ST

*Total: $2,831.88*


----------



## chughes13x

Here's my entry for September

[PCPartPicker part list](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zghT) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zghT/by_merchant/) / [Benchmarks](http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zghT/benchmarks/)

Type|Item|Price
:----|:----|:----
**CPU** | [Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-cpu-bx80646i74770k) | $334.97 @ SuperBiiz
**CPU Cooler** | [Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-cpu-cooler-h100i) | $99.99 @ NCIX US
**Motherboard** | [Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-maximusviformula) | $309.47 @ Newegg
**Memory** | [G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-memory-f32133c11d16gzl) | $139.99 @ Newegg
**Storage** | [Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/samsung-internal-hard-drive-mz7te120bw) | $102.99 @ NCIX US
**Storage** | [Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd2002faex) | $146.99 @ NCIX US
**Video Card** | [EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-03gp42784kr) | $649.99 @ NCIX US
**Case** | [NZXT Phantom 410 (Red) ATX Mid Tower Case](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/nzxt-case-caph410r1) | $94.99 @ Microcenter
**Power Supply** | [SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/seasonic-power-supply-x850) | $156.98 @ SuperBiiz
**Monitor** | [Asus VS278Q-P 27.0" Monitor](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-monitor-vs278qp) | $272.58 @ Newegg
**Keyboard** | [Cooler Master Storm Quick Fire Pro Wired Gaming Keyboard](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/cooler-master-keyboard-sgk4010gkcm1us) | $69.99 @ Microcenter
**Mouse** | [Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse](http://pcpartpicker.com/part/razer-mouse-rz0100840100r3u1) | $54.99 @ Newegg
| | **Total**
| Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available. | $2433.92
| Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-02 19:42 EDT-0400 |

Will definitely be doing a build log if chosen!


----------



## ledzepp3

Congrats to the winners of the past two months. Updated, and maybe this time I'll win (ha, NOPE). Anyways, good luck to all.


----------



## dereknewOCer

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($563.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($318.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* A-Data XPG Gaming Series v2.0 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($164.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($251.16 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($363.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 680 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($363.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF 932 ATX Full Tower Case ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($197.64 @ TigerDirect)
*Optical Drive:* I/O Magic IBD1 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($109.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $2554.69
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-02 22:42 EDT-0400)_
Thanks for the chance
Derek


----------



## Apex89

Here's an updated version of my dream rig!

Good luck everyone!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1zoJ3


----------



## iraklis19871

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5415270

update rig

Cheers
Iraklis


----------



## JCG

Congrats to the 2 winners!

Updated rig to a Mini-ITX, LAN friendly format:
*Rig Builder:* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5151370



Spoiler: PCPartPicker



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£263.99 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler (£62.39 @ Ebuyer)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£132.12 @ Ebuyer)
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£82.84 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£173.50 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (£379.99 @ Aria PC)
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (White) Mini ITX Tower Case (£64.34 @ Amazon UK)
*Total:* £1159.17
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-03 13:02 BST+0100)_


----------



## Jimbags

update in australian dollars and pricing so could prob save a bit, id reuse alot of my existing parts. and she'd be big ready for a future custom loop, or i could scale down mobo and cpu for a full wc loop








CPU
i7 3930k
$679 AUD

RAM
Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9G
channels: 4
size: 16 GBytes
$189

Cooling
corsair h100i
$149

Power
seasonic G650W gold
Own it

Audio
xonar DGX
Own it.

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
$549

Hard Drive
WD caviar black 2TB
Own it

OS
windows 8 pro
Have it

Case
BitFenix Shinobi XL Window Case
$179

Graphics
EVGA gtx 780 3GB
$819

Hard Drive
silicon power 256GB SSD
capacity: 256 GBytes
Own it.

Keyboard
CM quickfire pro
Own it.

Mouse
CM sentinel advance II
Own it.

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,564 (AUD)


----------



## JambonJovi

Hi. Here is my proposed rig. OH BABY !









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5415373

I left a tiny bit of headroom for myself for possible price changes / alterations.
I'm quite happy with it now but I'm pretty sure I'll be changing something
sooner or later haha


CPU - Intel Core i5 4670K 3.4GHz
MOBO - Asus Maximus VI Formula
GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified
RAM - Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8GB Black, 2 x 8GB Red
SSD - Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
HDD - Western Digital VelociRaptor 500GB
PSU - Corsair AX 860
CASE - Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
COOLER - Corsair H100i
MONITOR - Asus VG248QE 24'' 144Hz
Total cost of the rig: $2,448.89

Congrats to the previous winners and good luck to everyone else.









15 x 10 + 5 = 155


----------



## Archer S

Update!!! (and it would be wonderful if i win because i would get to finally gift my parents with my currents rig so they can stop using that pentium 4)

I7 4770K
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128617

Gskill 16GB 2133
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501

Corsair AX860i
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139041

kingston 240gb SSD X2 for RAID0
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820721108

WD Black 1TB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533

Total from newegg.ca after taxes and shipping: $1525.30 CAD

XFX (FX-797G-TDFC) Radeon HD 7970 Double D (revision 1.0 that fits the ek waterblocks)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_1200_557_558&item_id=059646

Total from canadacomputers after taxes: $875.14 CAD (no shipping required i would pick these up locally)

Grand total of build: $2400.44 CAD


----------



## LordOfTots

yet another update









i7-3820

Asus Ramage IV Gene

EVGA 770 classified 4GB sli

Corsair 350D

H100i

Asus BD Burner

Gskill Ripjaws Z series 32GB 2133

Corsair air series AF120 Quiet edition x5

Windows 7 Ultimate

Grand Newegg Total: $2486.21


----------



## Caples

Resubmitting for my Compact Splash. 155, as always.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($334.96 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($125.74 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($378.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Storage:* Samsung EVO 1TB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($629.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung EVO 1TB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($629.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80 PLUS Gold Certified SFX12V Power Supply ($93.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2408.65
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-12 20:53 EDT-0400)_


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Resubmitting my proposed ultimate rig for this month. Pretty much just adding a Titan and replacing all of my 2tb drives with 4tb drives. They would round off my build nicely. Rig Builder Link

CPU: Intel 3960X - $1069

Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme - $415.00

Ram: 64GB Corsair Dominator - $679.98

HDD: 8x WD 4tb 7200rpm - $2,239.92

PSU: EVGA NEX 1500 - 3$49.99

GPU: 4x EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked - $4,119.96

Case: Custom Danger Den Doublewide Tower 29 - $780

OS: Win 7 Ultimate - $319.99

Total: $9,975.82


----------



## BakerMan1971

Updated for a Red and white theme








--Link to Parts--


----------



## 4LC4PON3

resubmitted. prices change way to often and allows me to add more to my build  - IN FOR SEPT



> i7-4770k
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901
> 
> Gigabyte UD5H
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128593
> 
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233538
> 
> Sapphire 7990
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202036
> 
> Seasonic Platinum 860
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111
> 
> COOLER MASTER RR-V8
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103189
> 
> LG bluray drive
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136268
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster Z
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U2312
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824260055
> 
> Phantom 530
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146105
> 
> Plextor M5P Pro 256GB SSD
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249033
> 
> NZXT HUE
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011
> 
> WD10EZEX 1TB
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339
> 
> Total: $2,513.87


----------



## SneezyPepper

Hi, here's my proposed rig. (Rig Builder Link)

(all prices are from newegg)

Processor:
Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor $339.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

CPU Cooler:
Noctua NH d14 $78.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018

Motherboard:
Asus MAXIMUS VI HERO $219.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131989

RAM:
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 $141.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233538

GPU:
ASUS GTX TITAN 6GB $999.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121724

Storage:
-SSD Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 gb $239.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193

-2 TB WD Black $159.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136792

PSU:
Seasonic SS-860XP2 860W Platinum $199.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111

Case:
-NZXT Phantom 630 $159.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146099

Total: $2540.91


----------



## ASO7

Mine









*Build*
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Unreal/saved/2k9n

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($339.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($174.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($152.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($212.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($159.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($640.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($640.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($168.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2491.92

*RigBuilder*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5418168


----------



## Tyrannocanis

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5418324


----------



## bdodge85

Qty. Image Product Description Unit Price Savings Total Price
1 ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support ...
Model #:Crosshair V Formula-
Item #:N82E16813131876
Return Policy:Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
In Stock
$239.99 $239.99
1 CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP12GX3M3A1600C9
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 12GB (3 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP12GX3M3A1600C9
Model #:CMP12GX3M3A1600C9
Item #:N82E16820145321
Return Policy:Memory Standard Return Policy
In Stock
$139.99 $139.99
1 AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
Model #:FD8350FRHKBOX
Item #:N82E16819113284
Return Policy:CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
In Stock
$199.99 $199.99
1 PNY VCGGTX7803XPB GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 SLI Support Video Card
PNY VCGGTX7803XPB GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 SLI Support Video Card
Model #:VCGGTX7803XPB
Item #:N82E16814133489
Return Policy:VGA Replacement Only Return Policy
In Stock
$649.99 $649.99
1 EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 120-PG-1500-VR 1500W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 120-PG-1500-VR 1500W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified ...
Model #:120-PG-1500-VR
Item #:N82E16817438009
Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
In Stock
Mail in Rebate Card
$389.99 -$40.00 Instant $349.99
1 CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Water Cooler
Model #:H110
Item #:N82E16835181035
Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
In Stock
$134.99 -$17.00 Instant $117.99
2 Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3B/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Upgrade Bundle Kit)
Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3B/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Upgrade Bundle Kit)
Model #:SH103S3B/240G
Item #:N82E16820239050
Return Policy:Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
In Stock
$239.99 -$40.00 Instant $399.98
1 Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Model #:CC800DW
Item #:N82E16811139001
Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
In Stock
Mail in Rebate Card
$299.99 -$70.00 Instant $229.99
1 Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
Western Digital WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ 1TB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
Model #:WD1000DHTZ
Item #:N82E16822236243
Return Policy:Standard Return Policy
In Stock
$229.99 $229.99
1 Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64-bit - OEM
Model #:GLC-01844
Item #:N82E16832116997
Return Policy:Software Standard Return Policy
In Stock
$189.99 $189.99
Subtotal: $2,747.89

Th:thumb:is would be a sweet rig.


----------



## secrethero1111

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($249.99 @ Microcenter)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($203.38 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($84.00 @ Amazon)
Storage: Crucial M4 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.99 @ Microcenter)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.98 @ Outlet PC)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($659.99 @ NCIX US)
Case: Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.41 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($199.99 @ Amazon)
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($52.00 @ Newegg)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($124.00 @ Amazon)
Monitor: Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($279.00 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($104.99 @ NCIX US)
Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse ($54.99 @ Newegg)
Total: $2503.67
Ive always wanted a rig like this but i could never save due to family issues. If i won this i may just lose it


----------



## fleetfeather

Updating and Praying. I kind of blew my AU$1000 budget when putting together what I already have.. by aprox. AU$1000.

Finishing it off with the following will cost AU$2290 shipped hehe

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5409362

Good luck to all


----------



## anejchy

My dreams of dreams








Also thank you for doing this! You made a lot of people happy with this









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5421102

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1AEUM

Updated.


----------



## skupples

re-post, for good measure.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5387159

^^^ Rig builder. (yes i realize the total is 3x the value, if I win the processor will switch to 4960x... I have all three titans already)


----------



## bhav

I'd like the following:

I7 3930k, or any upcoming refresh.
Rampage 4 Extreme, or the refresh thats due soon
2 or 3 GTX Titans
16-32 Gb 3000 Mhz ram

Thats all, I have everything else I'd need









Well, if thats not $2500 ... then a new high end PSU too, and maybe some 1 Tb samsung SSDs.


----------



## demoralized

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/FyX

Would be mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgexander

Heres my list, I am in the UK and the total price comes to slightly over $2500 US dollars! - I have also added this list to rigbuilder!

Good luck everyone!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor (£179.99 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£90.96 @ Dabs)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87-PRO ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (£155.16 @ Amazon UK)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£148.78 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£292.91 @ Dabs)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (£417.32 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Phoebus 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card (£146.05 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Titanium Grey) ATX Mid Tower Case (£82.79 @ Aria PC)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£113.69 @ Aria PC)
*Total:* £1627.65
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-07 03:43 BST+0100)_


----------



## MadnessEye

Mine!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/129Ci


----------



## AtomTM

In for Sept....
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1iliz


----------



## LazarusIV

Adjusted my dream rig, here's the update!


----------



## ScottyP

I'd like to enter for Sept if I am able.







I really like the HAF X, and the XB looks like it'd be much more portable.

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1B5ns

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## Highlnder3

A little update to my rig. Swapping out the Phanteks Enthoo Primo for the 900D. Since the Primo is also $100 less that means another hundred for some water cooling joy.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Here's my dream build. PC part picker didn't have the case I wanted but since this is my dream build, I'd go with the Cooler Master Storm Stryker instead of the Elysium. I would run my SSD's in a RAID Array and I would OC my 3570k to 4.6ghz.

Hope I win!

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/FAX


----------



## hang10sk8r

Here goes nothing.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5423369

Total: $2994.91

This would be the most amazing gift of a computer, ever.


----------



## Show4Pro

In for September. Here is my dream rig.


----------



## MetallicAcid

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5051962/version/5051964

I would like to win the September draw please









MetallicAcid


----------



## X-PREDATOR

short update...

change my rig..

msi b.b xpower x79
i7 3960x
32gb ram
msi gtx780 lightning x2 sli
512gb samsung 840 pro
be quiet dark power pro 10 1000w

the rest i got...


----------



## yraith

Alrighty. I am putting in my September bid.. Here is a small update.

*Motherboard*: Gigabyte *G1.Sniper A88X (rev. 3.0)* FM2+ socket
*Processor:* FM2+ AMD APU
*Memory:* G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
*Video Card*: 2x GIGABYTE GV-R799D5-6GD-B Radeon HD 7990
*SSD:* SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC256B/WW 2.5" MLC
*HDD:* 3x HGST Ultrastar 7K4000 HUS724040ALE640 4TB SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Enterprise Hard Drive
*Power Supply*: NZXT HALE90 V2 1000W 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular PFC Power Supply
*Case:* NZXT Phantom PHAN-002OR Black Finish w/Orange Trim Full Tower


----------



## Noupoi

This is my updated ultimate rig:


It's more of an upgrade for my current rig, but it would be awesome none the less.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I got bored again...

For me:

AMD Radeon HD 7850 2GB
Kingston Blu Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
WD Blue 1TB
WD Red 3TB - x4
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
Samsung 840 120GB
LSI MegaRAID SATA/SAS 9260-4i
Red LED 120mm Fan - x3
Red LED 140mm Fan
Samsung S23A700D 120Hz 23.0"
Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid Cherry MX Red
Rosewill Capstone 750W
3.5" Internal Black Floppy Drive
KHypermedia 3.5" Rainbow Floppy Diskettes

For someone else on the fora:

Samsung 840 EVO 1TB

$2450ish total.


----------



## Woodies0351

Sign me up please!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5202433


----------



## RocketAbyss

Updated my rig entry: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230429
Hoping to snatch the brand new AMD R9-285(9970)s when they release!


----------



## ChiTownButcher

For $2500

I would keep most of my current rig (its 5mo old)
Upgrade my graphics cards to 2x GTX 780 Hydro Copper ($800 x 2)
Alphacool Repack Dual 5.25" Acrylic Reservoir - Clear - Dual D5 ($250)
EK Supremacy Water Block for 3770K ($80)
Alphacool XT45 120.1 ($46)
Alphacool XT45 120.2 ($60)
Alphacool XT45 120.2 ($60)
Alphacool XT45 120.3 ($80)
Alphacool XT45 140.1 ($50)
8x Corsair SP120 PWM fans ($110) (I will be using a Maximus V Extreme w/ 8 PWM headers very soon due to a warranty exchange)
2x COUGAR CF-V14HB fans (34)
Total = $2370

Then sell both of my GTX 680 GPU's fast for $250each and and use the $500 + $130 left over for bitspower compression fittings, 1/2ID house, and a custom window for the side of my Cosmos II Case like the one shown in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s1_8yFfz7Y. If there was anything left get some Bitfenix Alchemy LED Case lights and a LED display fan controller just for Temp sensors and flow meter)


----------



## Ecstacy

Updated!

Thanks for the opportunity! If I win I'll make an awesome build log, custom sleeving & lighting, de-lidding, custom keycaps and painting the keyboard, all that good stuff.









Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5364477

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1C28g

All prices include tax and rebates (shipping on everything is free).

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($302.38 @ Microcenter) 
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($80.61 @ Newegg) 
Motherboard: ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($167.36 @ Newegg) 
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($150.48 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($132.21 @ NCIX US) 
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($125.93 @ Amazon) 
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($269.48 @ NCIX US) 
Case: Fractal Design Node 304 Mini ITX Tower Case ($59.11 @ Newegg) 
Power Supply: Silverstone 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($109.22 @ Newegg) 
Monitor: Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($298.69 @ Amazon) 
Monitor: Dell U2412M 60Hz 24.0" Monitor ($298.69 @ Amazon) 
Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard ($81.16 @ Amazon) 
Mouse: Logitech Performance Wireless Laser Mouse ($76.09 @ Amazon) 
Headphones: Sennheiser HD 518 Headphones ($110.83) 
Other: SilverStone PP05 Short Cable for PSU Set ($21.49)
Other: LEDwholesalers 16.4ft RGB Color Changing Kit ($34.87)
Other: Dayton Audio B652 ($42.79)
Other: Lepai LP-2020A+ ($23.87)
Other: Modding Supplies - Custom Keycaps, Sleeving Supplies, Paint, Primer, ect. ($100.00)

Total: $2485.26 ($2510.26 Before Tax)


----------



## Magical Eskimo

update 06/11/2013:

I can't believe I've actually won this - I'm so so over the moon!

My final list of components is going to be this (Hopefully audio kit is allowed, I've asked Chipp):

i7 3770K £227.99 @Aria PC
Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor £403.99 @Aria PC
Nvidia 780Ti (I'm assuming a price of £550)
780Ti Waterblock (assuming £100)
CYP AU-D150 DAC - £99 @Richer Sounds
Cambridge Audio Topaz AM5 Amplifier - £120 @Richer Sounds
Pair CAMBRIDGE AUDIO SX50Speakers £149.99 @Richer Sounds

Total of £1640 or there abouts

I'm buzzing right now. aisbahfhbasjnasd


----------



## aznpersuazn

Update:

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz LGA1155
$0.00 ( Already purchased )

*Motherboard*: ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
$0.00 ( Already purchased )

*Graphics*:
SLI EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB GDDR5 Video Card
$660 x2= $1320 (USD)

*RAM*: samsung 8gb "wunderam"
$50 (USD)

*Hard Drive*: Samsung 840 Evo 250GB 2.5-inch SSD
$190 (USD)

*Hard Drive*: Hitachi Travelstar 1TB 2.5
$80 (USD)

*Optical Drive*: LITE-ON Black 4X Blu-ray Disc Reader SATA Model iHOS104-08
$60 (USD)

*Case*: Lian Li PC-V354B Computer Case
$0.00 ( Already purchased )

*Power Supply*: SeaSonic M12II 850 SS-850AM 850W
$130.00 (USD)

Total (approx.): $1830

The other $570 will go towards watercooling parts.


----------



## damric

Ok really this is all I could really want:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD Athlon II X4 750K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($85.98 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Seidon 120M 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($24.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4-M Micro ATX FM2 Motherboard ($85.66 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($64.80 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($176.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB Video Card ($69.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB (Black) ATX Desktop Case ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master Megaflow 110.0 CFM 200mm Fan ($7.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Capstone 450W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($62.98 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $791.34
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-10 02:29 EDT-0400)_

And maybe new keyboard/mouse ~


----------



## cptnighthawk666

updated dream rig-2500$$$ with taxes
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 1046MHZ 4GB GDDR5 256BIT 7010MHZ DUAL-LINK DVI-I HDMI DP SLI Graphics Card $476.77 x2
Intel Core i7 3770K Unlocked Quad Core Hyperthreading Processor LGA1155 3.5GHZ Ivy Bridge 8MB Retail (BX80637I73770K) $349.80
ASUS Sabertooth Z77 ATX LGA1155 DDR3 SLI 3PCI-E16 3PCI-E1 SATA3 HDMI DisplayPort USB3.0 Motherboard (Sabertooth Z77) $242.
Corsair Professional Series HX750 750W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply PFC 140mm Fan (CP-9020031-US) $134.35
Corsair Neutron Series GTX 120GB 2.5in SATA3 6GB/S LAMD LM87800 Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD (CSSD-N120GBGTX-BK)$130.19
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 240PIN C8 DIMM 1.5V Dual Channel Memory Kit (CMD8GX3M2A1600C8) $120.31
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H100I CPU Cooler System LGA1150 1155 1156 1366 2011 AM2 AM3 FM1 & FM2 (CW-9060009-WW)$105.63
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200RPM SATA3 64MB Cache 3.5in Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) $100.00 NZXT Phantom 820 Full ATX Steel Case 4X5.25 6X3.5 2XUSB3.0 Audio & Mic Input Fan Control - Gun Metal $239.99


----------



## Modd3d

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5427334

Bam! Oh man, if I won this, id squeal like a girl. Well not really. But most likely.

Total cost of $2,581.86


----------



## Shurtugal

My updated Rig:
This would be an upgrade, rather than a completely new Rig

GPU: MSI GTX 770 Lightning _@PC Case Gear_ *$600*
GPU: MSI GTX 770 Lightning _@PC Case Gear_ *$600*
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2 x 8 GB 1600 MHz _@PC Case Gear_ *$200*
Monitor: Dell 23in 1080p _@PC Case Gear_ *$220*
Monitor: Dell 23in 1080p _@PC Case Gear_ *$220*
Monitor: Dell 23in 1080p _@PC Case Gear_ *$220*
Monitor: QNIX 27in 1440p _@Ebay AU_ *$350*
Fans: Corsair SP120 Twin Pack _@PC Case Gear_ *$40*
Fans: Corsair AF120 Twin Pack _@PC Case Gear_ *$40*
Fans: Corsair AF120 Twin Pack _@PC Case Gear_ *$40*
Speakers: Logitech Z506 5.1 _@PC Case Gear_ *$80*
Webcam: Logitech C920 1080p _@PC Case Gear_ *$90*
Mouse: Razer Mamba 4G Wireless _@PC Case Gear_ *$130*
Keyboard: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 _@PC Case Gear_ *$170*
*Total: $3000 AUD*
Rigbuilder link is in my Sig


----------



## DannyT

Never mind


----------



## banging34hzs

Update:

Changed out the motherboard and the CPU.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($579.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* MSI X79A-GD45 Plus ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($258.49 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($62.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (4 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($62.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($212.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($219.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($229.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($234.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* SAPPHIRE 100924 Active DisplayPort Adapter ($26.99)
*Total:* $2319.38
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-11 14:30 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Brokenstorm

updated rig for Ivy-E: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1CzFK


----------



## LordOfTots

Update!

AMD FX 9370 $330

Asus Sabertooth 990FX $190

16gb (8x2) Corsair Platinum 1866 $200

Seasonic x1250 own this

Fractal Design R4 w/window $120

7990 quadfire $1400

H100i $110

Windows 8 $100

NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller $22

$2472


----------



## Truedeal

*A complete Revision...
*

Changed all components from previous.
Cpu, case , gpu , etc.

Total Costs : $2251.70 Us


----------



## Frosch

New build : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1CQDq
But, IF I win and and the admin is very nice I hope I get this instead : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1CQJ7








although the first one is already good


----------



## NicksTricks007

Most definitely in. Came in just under the $2500 limit too









PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($334.96 @ Outlet PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($234.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($136.38 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($143.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($649.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB (Black) ATX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional Gold 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($197.64 @ TigerDirect)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($58.99 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Dell U2312HM 23.0" Monitor ($199.99 @ Amazon)
*Keyboard:* Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Elite Wired Gaming Keyboard ($90.00 @ Mechanical Keyboards)
*Mouse:* Logitech G9x Wired Laser Mouse ($72.13 @ TigerDirect)
*Total:* $2424.01
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-12 10:41 EDT-0400)_


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1CTSP
That'll do...I updated


----------



## Vagrant Storm

My entry can be summed up easily

A Dell Power Edge R520 - Enhanced base package...with dual E5-2430 CPUs and two 8GB memory sticks....the rest can just be the cheapest option as I have all that stuff laying around any way.


----------



## azanimefan

i'm in it for a new month. though i doubt i'll ever win this, it's still nice to dream.

small update to last months build; swapping the 780 GTX for a 7990 (that sub 700 price is too good to pass up)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5278229


----------



## shanek11

*DREAM MACHINE*

Since I already have a Fractal R4, and a Corsair H80i:

Intel - i5 3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard

SeaSonic 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply

Mushkin Silverline 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

2x Gigabyte GTX Windforce 780 OC 3GB for SLI Gaming

2x 120 Samsung Evos SSD (Raid 0)

2x 2 TB Caviar Blacks (Raid 1)

Just under $2500!
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1D93U


----------



## illuz

Ultimate dream upgrade!

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1DbDq
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1DbDq/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1DbDq/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($576.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($406.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2666 Memory ($329.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($999.99 @ NCIX US)
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($104.99 @ NCIX US)
Total: $2418.95

Prices are in USD, however I'm from the UK! If I'm selected I'm sure something can be worked out!


----------



## dr.evil

http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/step/benchmarks/type/RIG/id/4869446/version/4869448


----------



## NeoReaper

Updated my 2 7970's to the MSI Twin Frozr III Boost Edition because... 1) the price is a lot cheaper and 2) higher core clock +boost!


----------



## MakubeX

Minor update: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2350#post_19796514


----------



## Modd3d

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5427334

Updated entry, now under $2500.









$2321

Swapped out the dual MSI 7870s for a single sapphire 7970.


----------



## Kinru

Case: Fractal Arc XL or Fractal Arc Midi 2 (haven't decided completely yet)
CPU: i7 4770k
Mobo: ASRock Z87 Extreme6
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600 4 x 4gb (already own)
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 120gb (already own)
HDD: WD Green 500gb (already own)
GPU: 2x EVGA ACX 780
PSU: SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W

Cooling:
CPU: Raystorm (already own)
GPU: 2x XSPC Razor GTX Titan/GTX780 - Full Cover
Pump: mcp355 (already own)
Reservoir: FrozenQ Tube Reservoir (already own)
Radiators: AX240 + AX360

Total cost of components not already owned: $2555 (less if I get the parts at the microcenter nearby)

RigBuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5434447


----------



## IChangedMyName

I updated mine
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5345221

Intel core i5 4670k
maximus vi gene
XFX radeon hd 7950 core edtion x2
Corsair Vengeance black 2*8gb 1600mhz
Swiftech MCR220-XP x2
Swiftech MCR120-XP
Swiftech MCP655 vario
Swiftech Apogee HD
Swiftech 1/2in*3/4in LOK-SEAL compression fitting x12
Primochill Promoflex Advanced LRT Onyx Black 1/2ID, 3/4OD tubing 20ft
EK Water Blocks Fluid Clear, 1000ml x2
XSPC Razor 7970 Full Cover Water Block x2
XSPC Razor SLI bridge
XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
Silverstone Strider 850w, 80 plus silver
Fractal Design Arc Mini

All Prices are from NCIX.com (Canada)
I will use ssd that i have

Price : 2007.66 CDN
No shipping cost I want to go pick it up (only if i win lol)


----------



## WaitWhat

Thought I'd update my rig as haven't done it since nearly the start of this thread. Only missed out the case as I already have one I want... but that's about it.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($334.96 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87 MPOWER Max ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($244.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ($254.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M4 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($384.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($449.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($449.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE90 V2 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX Power Supply ($167.62 @ TigerDirect)
*Headphones:* Astro A40 Circumaural Wired Headset + MixAmp Pro - White 7.1 Channel Headset ($249.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2537.51
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-14 22:24 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Frosch

updated mine, now with liquid cooling







PCPartPicker link : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1DZ19
well, as usual, IF I win I hope I also got that upgraded build here : http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1DZ3O


----------



## Amar

CPU : i7 4770k

GPU : EVGA GTX 770 4GB Dual(fans not sli) Classified with ACX Cooler

MOBO : ASUS Maximus VI Formula

RAM : Corsair Dominator DDR3-1866 2x8GB

HDD : Seagate Constellation CS ISE 1TB x 2 ( OR any other 1tb x2 hdds with atleast 7200rpm)

Cabinet : CM HAF XM

SSD : Samsung 840 EVO 750GB

PSU : 700W(didn't finalize myself any decent one would do fine)

CPU cooler : CM Seidon 240M

totals at around $2220 and um... 15 x 10 + 10 = 165!

Hope i win it, i need an UPGRADE urgently!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amar*
> 
> and um... 15 x 10 + 10 = 165!


lol, i thought this part was a joke... I apologize.


----------



## Thunderclap

Updated rig for September on main post.









Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5404458


----------



## failwheeldrive

Well, IB-E is out and the new round of X79 boards are seriously making me want a new board and a hexacore that I certainly can't afford, so I might as well update my dream rig once again and pray that the PC gods give me a little luck









Updated rig:

Asus Rampage IV Black Edition (DO WANT!! lol) - $400-600

4930k - $580

GTX Titan (used) - $800-850

EK FC Titan SE CSQ Nickel Plexi wb - $111

EK FC Titan SE Backplate - $29

EK Supremacy Clean CSQ- Full Nickel - $97

EK-RAM Monarch X4 CSQ - $57

5m E22 12/10mm acrylic tube - $45

20x Bitspower C47 - $115

Total - $2,484

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hmm, interesting. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Eh9K


----------



## thekamikazepr

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1EDTK

My future rig !

CPU

Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

CPU Cooler

Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

Motherboard

Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard

Memory Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory

Storage

OCZ Agility 3 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $284.99

Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Video Card

EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card

Lian-Li PC-Q08B Mini ITX Tower Case

Power Supply

EVGA SuperNOVA 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Suppl

Optical Drive

Lite-On IHBS112-04 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer

Operating System

Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit)

Base Total: $2483.88
Combo Discounts: -$14.00
Mail-in Rebates: -$30.00
Shipping: $9.98
Total: $2449.86


----------



## Asvanzors

MY FUTURE RIG!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1EF3X

Intel i5-4670k
Corsair H80i
ASUS Maximus VI Formula
Corsair Dominator 16 GBs
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
EVGA GTX Titan 6GB
BitFenix Shinobi XL Window
Corsair AX860iW
ASUS Blu-Ray Reader ODD

$2426.19


----------



## Marafice Eye

Cross posting from the URC Discussion thread -

So I have no idea what's going on, but ChaoticKinesis (June winner), myself (July winner), and eXecuution (August winner) have not had the winnings paid out yet, nor have we received any form of communication in over a week after sending PMs multiple times just simply asking for info. If it's delayed, it's delayed, w/e, but silence is not helping.

It also seems the May winner (Oscuro) either never got paid either, or he took the money and ran as he hasn't been on since July.

Again, we have no idea what's going on, but it's been 3 Mondays now since we won, and we've barely heard a word, this is becoming a bit disconcerting to say the least.


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Cross posting from the URC Discussion thread -
> 
> So I have no idea what's going on, but ChaoticKinesis (June winner), myself (July winner), and eXecuution (August winner) have not had the winnings paid out yet, nor have we received any form of communication in over a week after sending PMs multiple times just simply asking for info. If it's delayed, it's delayed, w/e, but silence is not helping.
> 
> It also seems the May winner (Oscuro) either never got paid either, or he took the money and ran as he hasn't been on since July.
> 
> Again, we have no idea what's going on, but it's been 3 Mondays now since we won, and we've barely heard a word, this is becoming a bit disconcerting to say the least.






You won the gratification of getting your name drawn


----------



## skupples

Everyone should +1 eye.


----------



## ice445

Yeah, this is ridiculous. I'm his friend, and it's a bit **** that he can't even get some information regarding the matter, especially considering how excited he was to build his new system and how long we spent looking at parts.


----------



## arcade9

CPU
i7-4930K
Graphics
EVGA GTX 780 reference x2
SSD
Samsung 840 pro 512gb
Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79
RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Power
Seasonic x850w
Case
Silverstone TJ07

Good luck to everyone!!
Love OCN


----------



## Marafice Eye

And please don't take my post as me trying to fan the flames, I'm just getting quite concerned about the lack of communication from the admin here, who I know are on multiple times a day, and yet never respond.

I've said plenty of times, that I can wait if I have to, I really can. But the problem is at this point, it almost seems as if it's never coming. The last 3 winners have not been paid and hardly been spoken to, and the winner before that has just up and vanished. This is all just too strange.

All I'm asking for is some kind of acknowledgement, something, let us know this is all still legit. I can completely understand if there are issues the admin has to deal with that might delay something, but at least have to courtesy to tell us. Trust me, we will understand. I was in the Navy, i know all about the "Hurry up and wait" rules, but at least we were usually told when something was going to happen or if it wasn't.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> And please don't take my post as me trying to fan the flames, I'm just getting quite concerned about the lack of communication from the admin here, who I know are on multiple times a day, and yet never respond.
> 
> I've said plenty of times, that I can wait if I have to, I really can. But the problem is at this point, it almost seems as if it's never coming. The last 3 winners have not been paid and hardly been spoken to, and the winner before that has just up and vanished. This is all just too strange.
> 
> All I'm asking for is some kind of acknowledgement, something, let us know this is all still legit. I can completely understand if there are issues the admin has to deal with that might delay something, but at least have to courtesy to tell us. Trust me, we will understand. I was in the Navy, i know all about the "Hurry up and wait" rules, but at least we were usually told when something was going to happen or if it wasn't.


Thank you Marafice Eye for posting this. You have voiced a concern that I have shared for some time now. I can accept that there were necessary delays but would very much appreciate a better sense of what my expectations should be with regard to timeframe.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Thank you Marafice Eye for posting this. You have voiced a concern that I have shared for some time now. I can accept that there were necessary delays but would very much appreciate a better sense of what my expectations should be with regard to timeframe.


I'm not sure about you and eXecuution, but I was informed via PM on Sunday the 8th, that my info was now in the system and I should have been good to go for the 9th. That day came and went, and I have not heard a single word from any of the 3 admins I have been in contact with about this. It's been dead silent, and that's very concerning when I can simply glance at their profiles and see they been online every day multiple times. It feels like we're just being ignored here. THAT is our major concern. We're not saying "Hey pay us now". We're saying "Hey, talk to us, let us know the situation, what's going on."


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I'm not sure about you and eXecuution, but I was informed via PM on Sunday the 8th, that my info was now in the system and I should have been good to go for the 9th. That day came and went, and I have not heard a single word from any of the 3 admins I have been in contact with about this. It's been dead silent, and that's very concerning when I can simply glance at their profiles and see they been online every day multiple times. It feels like we're just being ignored here. THAT is our major concern. We're not saying "Hey pay us now". We're saying "Hey, talk to us, let us know the situation, what's going on."


I was informed of the same and have been patiently awaiting a followup. Hopefully we will be seeing an update soon.


----------



## eXecuution

Thanks, Marafice, for being the one to go ahead and post this. Hopefully this will get more mod attention than our PMs did.
Like Marafice and Chaotic, I'm insanely grateful to have won the contest. I have absolutely no problem with waiting for the prize. If there are issues, it's understandable. I'm just glad to have won in the first place.
But being told by an admin that i'd get my prize a week ago, and then not receiving it, and on top of that not having any updates at all on what happened is a little bit frustrating. I just want info!
I don't want to raise hell, I just want to be heard.


----------



## eXecuution

Doublepost, accidental. Oops.


----------



## gdubc

So, the anxieties continue even after winning?!?! Seriously though, I hope things get worked out for you guys, lookin forward to those build logs!
As long as I am here: *update*


----------



## 95birdman

You guys are awesome. Monitor, OS, sound card, and optical drives would not be needed to complete this rig. Maybe just a few extra case fans








*
Total cost: $2,552
*
CPU
AMD FX-9590

RAM
G-Skill Ripjaws 16GB

Power
Corsair HX1050W

Motherboard
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX

Hard Drive
Seagate 2TB Barracuda

Case
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

Graphics
ASUS GTXTITAN-6GD5 GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB

Cooling
Corsair H110 AIO Water Cooling

Audio
Onboard

LINK TO RIGBUILDER: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5437672


----------



## Xaero252

Well, I was trying to be humble, but now I just can't. I've got this Compact Splash sitting here, that I can't afford to do anything with. My parent's just lost a lot of stuff in the Colorado flooding, and things got tight financially. So, here's my entry:
Rig Builder Link
Maybe I can finish this Compact Splash build eventually


----------



## BeerPowered

Beast Mode! Seahawks Theme! Total $2482.10 not including shipping

I would just upgrade my sig rig since I have pretty good parts already.

CPU: i7 4770K $339.99
Gigabyte: G1.Sniper 5 $389.99
2nd GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X 7970 GHZ $384.99
EK-Supremacy Waterblock (Plexi Copper) $72.99
FrozenQ PC NovaCore 220 Reservoir $64.99
MCP35X Pump $99.95
Case Labs Magnum SMH10 $519.99
Clear Tygon Tubing(Sanded for frosted look) $37.50 for 15ft
Acid Green Coolant $20

Have on Hand:
Bunch of Compression fittings
Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 FC
HWL GTX 360 Rad

Plan:
Take off 7970 Covers and Airbrush Seahawks Blue with Rave Green Lettering (Top Card Would Say Seahawks, Bottom Card would say Leigon of Boom)
Prime and Airbrush Case Seahawks Blue with Rave Green Trim

Etch Seahawks Helmet Logo onto Piece of Acrylic for Window $100
Commission Local Artist to paint 12 Man Flag w/ Lynch, RW3, and the Legion of Boom $400

Resleeve PSU Cables Grand Bleu, Toxic Green, and Grey MKII. (MDPC sleeves) $31.83
Sleeve Fan Cables Grey MKII $9.94
Buy Sata Cable Grey MKII $9.94


----------



## Im Batman

My new wish list, just some future upgrades to my rig, about $2250 worth.

Haha would love to win them all in one go







thanks for this opportunity OCN.

https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=172055&action=wish_lists


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Cross posting from the URC Discussion thread -
> 
> So I have no idea what's going on, but ChaoticKinesis (June winner), myself (July winner), and eXecuution (August winner) have not had the winnings paid out yet, nor have we received any form of communication in over a week after sending PMs multiple times just simply asking for info. If it's delayed, it's delayed, w/e, but silence is not helping.
> 
> It also seems the May winner (Oscuro) either never got paid either, or he took the money and ran as he hasn't been on since July.
> 
> Again, we have no idea what's going on, but it's been 3 Mondays now since we won, and we've barely heard a word, this is becoming a bit disconcerting to say the least.


Hope you all at least get some clarification, or at least some acknowledgement of your concerns. I had been entered in this contest but withdrew my entry after a few months after seeing how this was being handled.


----------



## MattGordon

*"Lil Green Bean"*








Small PC with a lot of green power

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MattGordon/saved/2ppj

*CPU*

Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

*CPU Cooler*

Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

*Motherboard*

Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

*GPU*

I would throwing in my current EVGA GTX 760. You know, to save money
















*Memory*

Patriot Viper 3 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory

*Storage*

Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

*Case*

Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case

*Case Fan*

Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans x3

*Power Supply*

Corsair CX 750W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply

*MISC*

http://www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/psu-accessories-1/professional-individually-sleeved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-green.html

A micro atx build has always been a dream for me considering for most of my childhood I owned a laptop. Laptops are amazing for their size and portability, but lack the raw power of a PC. By getting a Micro ATX build I can keep up with my mobile life-style and bring it along if the situation requires. And while it has a small size, I'll still be able to upgrade to SLI if I need to in the future. My current set up is a rather large and bulky case that I actually use for part of my desk... It really can't go anywhere else due to its size







.

Thanks for the opportunity.

Edit: Saved the pc part picker link to my account and realized I forgot a fan.









Total: $1188.80


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Hope you all at least get some clarification, or at least some acknowledgement of your concerns. I had been entered in this contest but withdrew my entry after a few months after seeing how this was being handled.


They got their update about half an hour before you posted this here.


Spoiler: Direct Quote from Admin Himself



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Update on Payments*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I know it has been very annoying about the delays in payment. I wanted to give you the scoop on what has been the issue.
> 
> 1) Overclock's business structure changed a few months back (notice how it says Enthusiast Inc. in the footer now?). This caused the initial delay, as a result of having to setup new bank accounts and credit cards - and then fund the bank accounts accordingly.
> 
> 2) A new PayPal account was also needed. A Canadian account (in CAN $) was easily attached. A Canadian account (in US $) had issues being connected - but finally was (we received PayPal's confirmation deposits in our account).
> 
> 3) The initial transfer of US $ from the Canadian account was attempted and failed. After calling PayPal, they said it failed on the banks end. After calling the bank, I was told it was a "regulatory issue" with PayPal. It is possible to send US $ from PayPal to a Canadian US $ bank account. But you can't do the opposite. After Googling it, it is indeed the case, no Canadian banks will allow for this transaction to happen.
> 
> Our only current option is to do the following:
> 
> - Convert USD to CAN to send to PayPal = 3% fee
> - Send CAN funds to PayPal
> - Convert CAN to USD to pay for Ultimate Rig Prizes = another 3% fee
> 
> This is obviously not ideal. Six percent is a lot of money to pay in fees for nothing - especially on sizable amounts like this.
> 
> I am working with our banks to see what other options we have. In the past, I had a bank account physically located in the US where I could make these transfers from in order to bypass this issue. This is no longer possible with our current structure.
> 
> As of right now:
> 
> - I bit the bullet on the oldest winner who had not yet been paid. The transfer in CAN $ is in process (after being converted for 3%) to PayPal now. Once it has arrived (5-7 business days), I will convert it to US $ (3%) and pay the oldest winner. They will receive the full $2500 USD (no PayPal fees).
> 
> - If I do not find a solution within the next week with my bank, I will do the exact same as above for the other two outstanding winners.
> 
> Again, this sucks for all involved! If I have to spend another minute on the phone talking to banks/paypal, I am going to go nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely appreciate how patient the winners have been. If the winners need anything at all, feel free to contact me directly (admin @ overclock.net).
> 
> Thanks guys!






Might as well give an update on my rig since I am here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Hope you all at least get some clarification, or at least some acknowledgement of your concerns. I had been entered in this contest but withdrew my entry after a few months after seeing how this was being handled.


Admin posted a pretty long explanation in the discussion thread. Click me for the original post!

Everything is good to go, and winners SHOULD be receiving parts/fund's soon. One winner has gone dormant.


----------



## roflcopter159

Updated my build to a much smaller form factor than I am used to:
A Haswell 4770k Mini-ITX Build on an Asus Maximus VI Impact with 16gb Corsair Vengeance Pro, an Asus GTX 780, a 512gb 840 Pro and a custom CPU loop


----------



## TheBigSkysky

got a new ultimate rig i want... here she is!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5438998

ENJOY!!!


----------



## KnownDragon

Here is my updated ultimate rig, I know this system isn't complete but these are the parts that I would need to make my rig. Yes some parts would be purchased at the same time out of my pocket like tec, material for case modifications. Used the rigbuilder so here it is. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5439829


----------



## Sparda09

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/

Here is my ultimate rig! i have only been a member for a short time but i am very active and i beleive i have enough posts to enter (lets hope so). Good luck to everyone else who entered! Also thanks you OCN for giving your members this great opportunity!

Cheers!


----------



## bobfig

im in

rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839602

Newegg wish list: https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=22030326
(hope it works)



Spoiler: Warning: Image of the list


----------



## bobfig

im in

rig builder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839602

Newegg wish list: https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=22030326
(hope it works)



Spoiler: Warning: Image of the list


----------



## Archer S

update!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5438671


----------



## _TRU_

mine: Rig Builder


----------



## Minokitten

Oh my god! THIS IS AWESOME. My ultimate rig, right!? I CAN WIN IT ALL, RIGHT?








If possible, I don't mind winning just some~









Here's the rig on RigBuilder: *Dream Rig*

*CPU:*
i7-4770K $350

*MOBO:*
ASUS Z87-PRO $200

*GFX:*
1x Galaxy GTX770 HOF $450

*RAM:*
2x 4GB 1600MHz Mushkin Enhanced Radioactive $85

*SSD:*
2x Samsung EVO 250GB SSD $370

*HDD:*
1x Seagate Hybrid 2TB SSHD $140

*PSU:*
NZXT HALE90 V2 850W $180

*CASE:*
Corsair Carbide Air 540 $140

*MONITORS:*
1x Acer V246HLbmpd $170
3x Acer V226HQLAbd $360

*TOTAL:* $2445

*passes out from hyperventilation*
PS: Sorry for practically filling your $2500 budget...


----------



## Phaethon666

CPU
i7 3770K = $324.99

Graphics
SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB = $299.99

Hard Drive
Intel Speed Demon 120GB SSD = $110
2x WD Caviar Black 2TB HDDS = $159.99 x2

Power
CORSAIR TX850W = $139.99

Motherboard
ASUS P8Z77-V LX LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard = $124.99

RAM
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 = $389.99

Optical Drive
LG Black 16X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 5X DVD-RAM 12X BD-ROM 4MB Cache SATA Blu-ray Burner = $79.99

Case
LIAN LI PC-X2000FNB Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case = $449.99

Cooling
Corsair h100i = $110.99

Grand total $2,401.89


----------



## Damonthenomad

Here's Mine ^^

Rig Builder: Paranoid Android: The Digital Audio Workstation

You guys are awesome! Thanks so much for doing this for us!









Edit (listing the parts):

CPU: i7-4770k ($279.99)

MoBo: ASUS Z87-Deluxe/Dual ($321.99)

RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 32GB (4x8GB) Black ($278.16)

PSU: SeaSonic X-660 Gold ($118.97)

Case: Fractal Design Define R4 ($94.97)

Storage: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD ($179.99)
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD ($99.99)
WD Caviar Blue 1TB 7200 RPM ($44.59)

Cooling: Phanteks TC14PE White ($56.83)

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP 1 ($44.50)

Keyboard: CM Storm Quickfire TK Limited Edition White ($88.18)

Audio: (Package) (2) Yamaha HS50M Active Studio Monitors ($369.99)

Other: Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 Audio Interface ($499.99)

Total= $2500.12


----------



## GoblinShark

Here is my highly refined high-end streaming, gaming, overclockable build ready to rock. All parts are from Amazon.

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core - $339.99

CPU Cooler: NH-D14 - $76.99

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H $169-29

Memory: - HyperX 16GB Kit (2x8GB) 1600MHz DDR3 PC3-12800 - $139.99

Storage: SanDisk Ultra Plus SSD 256 GB - $149.99

Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2 TB 7200RPM - $94.99

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX770 w/EVGA ACX Cooler 2GB *X2* - $800.00

Case: Corsair Carbide Series Black 400R Mid Tower - $100.69

Power Supply: Corsair Enthusiast Series TX 850 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Bronze - $131.99

Optical Drive: Asus 24xDVD-RW Serial ATA Internal OEM Drive - $22.79

Operating System: Windows 8 System Builder OEM DVD 64-Bit - $95.88

Keyboard: Logitech G710+ Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - $152.12

Mouse: Logitech G500 - $53.99

Headphones: Logitech Wireless Gaming Headset G930 $104.99

Total: *$2428.65*

Rigbuilder


----------



## Mtnd3w89

I know I'm new but it doesnt hurt to try right?









Here is my list!

I have various components laying around and in current build that would get cann'd over so this is it for now.


----------



## MrSharkington

So I decided that instead of getting an entirely new rig, it'd be better to completely upgrade my sound and display, all parts are from pccasegear;

*ASUS PB278Q 27in PLS LED Widescreen Monitor* http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21516

*ASUS Xonar Essence One* http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18862

*Audioengine 5+ Black* http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18527

*Audioengine S8 Black* http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12300

*Samsung 840 Series 500GB SSD* http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21955

Total Cost is $2,221.00 with the rest of the money going on a new desk







Good luck to everyone


----------



## stnz

Just a word about Audioengine, it's extremely overpriced for no real reason but hype.
A couple of these *B652* is just as good ! If the looks is a problem, just change the case







.
You could save quite a bunch, just saying







. Same for the sub, in this domain you could go to *Polk* with the very good PSW10 or the SW012 from *Yamaha*, add to that a 2020A+ from *Lepai* and you'll get a better sound system for around 200$ (600$ less), once again, just saying







. With that saved, a second PB278Q ?


----------



## Majorhi

Figured I'd check in here again and repost my Ultimate Rig. The specs haven't changed too much. Dropped the monitor and added an additional GPU.

Ultimate Rig


----------



## fast_fate

Can't win if you're not in,
Here's mine -


----------



## dropxo

Rolling the die,
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/dropxo/saved/2qQl

Dream parts would be AMD 290X's though


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Just a word about Audioengine, it's extremely overpriced for no real reason but hype.
> A couple of these *B652* is just as good ! If the looks is a problem, just change the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You could save quite a bunch, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same for the sub, in this domain you could go to *Polk* with the very good PSW10 or the SW012 from *Yamaha*, add to that a 2020A+ from *Lepai* and you'll get a better sound system for around 200$ (600$ less), once again, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With that saved, a second PB278Q ?


Wow I didn't actually know this! thanks for the tip, I'm not very experienced in the audio area, but I'll be sure to follow your suggestions







I'm not sure how my 7950 will cope with two 1440p monitors, but roughly for the same price range of the audio equipment I chose, what are some good stuff to go with?


----------



## Bearybear

Ultimate rig huh? Well, I'm pretty happy with everything I have if I'm honest, but I'd absolutely LOVE to upgrade to a GTX 780 or Titan.

As a serious entry though, given the chance I'd like to win pretty much the same set-up as what I already own so I can give it to my dad to replace his antique xD, he's been through a lot and deserves it.


----------



## Paravan

Can't hurt to try.

Case:
Corsair 350d $99.99
CPU:
i5 4670k $239.99
Motherboard:
Gigabyte z87mx-d3h $124.99
RAM:
Gskill Sniper 1866Mhz $79.99
PSU:
Rosewill Capstone 550W $89.99
Storage:
WD 1TB Green x2 $139.98
Corsair Neutron 128GB SSD $119.99
GPU:
MSI 7970 $364.99
Cooling:
Noctua NF-F12 x4 $95.96
Noctua NH-U12S $69.99
Sound Card:
Asus Xonar Essense STX $169.99
Keyboard:
CM Storm Quickfire XT -Green Switches $119.99
Monitor:
Asus PB278Q $553.99
OS:
Window 7 $99.99

Total: $2369.82

Might not be the "Ultimate Rig", but its more than enough for me.









Good luck to everyone!


----------



## DizzlePro

im looking to get AMD new series of cards when they're released

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/1GijC


----------



## dman811

Guys, please do remember that there is an Ultimate Rig Discussion Thread, and that is what we are supposed to use for conversations such as I see in the few posts above. Sorry for making stuff for the mods to clean up yet again, it just seems some people do not realize.


----------



## jmoorez2001

me i would just rather upgrand my current rig with a 9590 cpu and 3 840 ssd's in raid 0+1 and dual gtx 660 ti's would all i even need since i have the rest to match it


----------



## john1016

Changed things up a little, just for fun Newest revision


----------



## Moragg

Time for me to do a revision too:

CPU - 3930K
Mobo - RIVE
Chassis - SMH10
RAM - 16GB G SKill
GPU - R9 290X x2
PSU - Seasonic 1000W Platinum

And a bunch of WCing stuff.


----------



## AtomTM

Updated my Ultimate Rig!

- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Go4H

Any advice or recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## LongJohn

Intel i7-4930K Ivy Bridge-E cpu
2x AMD R9 290X gpu
Asus Rampage IV Gene motherboard
G.Skill Trident X 4x8GB 2400MHz 10-12-12 1.65v ram
2x Samsung 840 Pro 128GB ssd
2x Seagate 4TB hdd
Antec HCP-850 platinum psu
BitFenix Prodigy M case

PSU and case subject to change, would re-use current water cooling loop. Thanks OCN!


----------



## Epipo

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/epipo/saved/2rmg
My first folding Rig and first non AMD build.

CPU Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core $563.98
CPU Cooler Zalman CNPS12X Ball Bearing $49.99
Motherboard Asus Rampage IV Formula ATX LGA2011 $369.99
Memory Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 $84.00
Storage Western Digital VelociRaptor 250GB 3.5" 10000RPM $85.98
Video Card Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB $364.99
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB $364.99
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB $364.99
Case Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Titanium Grey) ATX Mid Tower $89.99
Power Supply Cooler Master 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V $160.00

Total: $2498.90 source PC Part Picker


----------



## ejb222

UPDATED for my Birthday month...WOOT!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4834303
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/ejb222/saved/1pW3

CPU - i7 4770k - $279 @microcenter

MOBO - MSI Z87 Mpower Max- $267

RAM - G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2400 - $199.99

GPU - R9 290x - $599ish

HDD - Seagate Barracuda 4TB x 2 - $340

Optical- LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer - $60

Monitor - Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor - $570

PSU - Rosewill Capstone 750w Modular - $120

CPU Cooler - NZXT Kraken x60 - $110


----------



## Johny Boy

My Ultimate Rig
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/JohnyBoy/saved/2ru5
Quote:


> CPUIntel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core $325.99
> CPU CoolerCorsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid $104.98
> MotherboardAsus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 $199.99
> MemoryG.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 $77.99
> StorageSamsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" SSD $176.99
> Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM $120.59
> Video CardAsus GeForce GTX 760 2GB $240.98
> Asus GeForce GTX 760 2GB 2x $240.98
> CaseCorsair 500R Black ATX Mid Tower $89.99
> Power SupplySeaSonic 760W ATX12V / EPS12V $159.98
> MonitorAsus PB278Q 27.0" $553.99
> KeyboardCooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire TK $77.98
> MouseRazer DeathAdder Wired Optical $54.98
> 
> Total: $2425.41


----------



## lilchronic

this is what i want








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4992924


----------



## RocketAbyss

Updated my entry to reflect the upcoming AMD R9-290X cards:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230429


----------



## fleetfeather

Updated list for AMD R2D2:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5409362


----------



## Mitche01

Gigabyte GTX 770 OC 2GB GDDR5 7000MHz Dual-DVI HDMI Displayport PCI-E Graphics Card £332.01

Corsair Professional AX760 Fully Modular 80 PLUS Platinum 760W PSU £137.73

2x Corsair Vengeance 4gb (2x 2gb) Ddr3 2000mhz Cl10 Memory £176.86

Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 Intel X79 Socket 2011 7.1 Channel HD Audio ATX Motherboard £145.50

Crucial 128GB M4 SSD - 2.5" SATA-III - Read 500MB/s Write 175MB/s Slim 7mm with Transfer Kit £97.00

WD HDD Caviar BLU 1TB 3.5 SATA 6Gbs 64MB £50.56

Coolermaster HAF 932 Advanced Case £102.45

Intel Core i7 4930K 3.40GHZ Socket 2011 12MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor £454.25

Noctua NH-D14-2011 Dual Radiator Cooler with PWM fans LGA2011 only £67.19

Total = £1563.55 = €2500.07 (dont worry I will add the extra $0.07

LINK TO rig builder
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5448242


----------



## superbabosheki

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.75 @ OutletPC)
CPU Cooler: Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme 130.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($81.00 @ SuperBiiz)
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($289.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($119.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($449.00 @ B&H)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($513.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($513.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair 600T White Graphite ATX Mid Tower Case ($159.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($217.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($16.98 @ OutletPC)

Total: $2682.64

Winner winner chicken dinner?


----------



## f16-r1

Case: Cooler Master Cosmos II - $349
PSU: EVGA SuperNova 1000 P2 80 Plus Platinum - $219
Mobo: Asus Z87 Sabertooth - $234
CPU: 4770k - $339
Memory: G.Skill Trident X 8GB ( 2 x 4GB ) @ 2400 9 -11-11-31 - $109
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 pro - $219
GPU: Asus GTX 780-DC2OC - $669
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i - $109
CD/DVD Drive: LG 14X BD-R - $79

Grand Total: $2326


----------



## Fletcherea

Updated =D

Motherboard -
EVGA Z87 Stinger

Graphics -
EVGA GTX 780

RAM -
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB Model 997125R

Storage -
SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB
Seagate ST2000DX001 2TB

Optical Drive -
8X DVDRW Drive for EVGA Hadron Chassis

Monitor -
Acer S275HL bmii Black 27"

Case -
EVGA Hadron Air


----------



## MattGordon

Update to my dream build to reflect the new AMD Radeon cards.

Corsair Obsidian 750D $200 (estimated)
AMD Radeon R9-290x $550-650
ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME LGA 1150 Intel Z87 $400
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB $180
intel 4770k $330
AX860i $220
Corsair sleeve kit White $80
Samsung evo 500gb $360
H100i coolor $110

$2520 total.

I'll link a pc picker soon.


----------



## dr.evil

updated

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Here's my dream rig!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5416861#


----------



## Celisuis

Here's my ultimate rig!

Will add the rest towards the prize money if I win.

My ultimate rig is a workstation rig that I can also game on.

It'll mainly be used for:

Video Rendering and Encoding
Music Editing and Rendering/Encoding
Gaming
PCPartpicker:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor (£446.60 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard (£294.14 @ Aria PC)
*Memory:* Avexir MPOWER Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£142.69 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Memory:* Avexir MPOWER Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£142.69 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card (£439.97 @ Amazon UK)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (£148.63 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Total:* £1614.72
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-25 10:15 BST+0100)_

Watercooling parts and screens etc will come out of my own pocket.


----------



## DannyT

Ok. I've got something now https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=203429&action=wish_lists


----------



## arconic

Rigbuilder for it
was bored and looking round at parts so decided to put one together for this.


----------



## Destrto

My resubmission

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Destrto/saved/26rp

*CPU* AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core $153.61
*Motherboard* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ $214.99
*Memory* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $164.99
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $164.99
*Storage* Mushkin Chronos 180GB 2.5" SSD $156.98
Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM $120.59
Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM $120.59
Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM $120.59
*Video Card* XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB $189.99
XFX Radeon HD 7950 3GB $189.99
*Case* Azza Genesis 9000 (White) ATX Full Tower $129.99
*Power Supply* CoolMax 1200W ATX12V / EPS12V $149.99
*Custom* XSPC Raystorm AMD CPU Block $49.99
XSPC EX240 Radiator $49.95
XSPC EX360 Crossflow Radiator $54.95
XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25" Reservoir/Pump Combo with One Laing DDC $114.95
EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z - Acetal $71.95
EK-FC7950 for AMD Reference Design Radeon HD 7950 - Acetal $99.99
EK-FC7950 for AMD Reference Design Radeon HD 7950 - Acetal $99.99
*TOTAL* - $2419.06 (As Of Sep 25)


----------



## Hemi177

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4942233

Baboom, going to change gpu to AMD's new gpu when I find out how much it is.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Once again, updating my rig. Changing the 540Air to the new Obsidian 750D.
Also removed the SSD from the list as I will reuse my own SSD+HDD storage.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5230429


----------



## BakerMan1971

updated after AMD's announcement








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5396384


----------



## sciencegey

My rig: Rig McRiggington Ultimate Edition!!1!

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/sciencegey/saved/2GFH

EDIT: Changed to PCPP as it has up to date information regarding price and easily editable.


----------



## vipirius

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/vipirius/saved/#savedbuild_540962

UPDATE:Added in taxes(Damn California Law!) so had to remove SSD, I guess I'll keep using my current one. Also swithed out PSU and GPU WB.


----------



## AtomTM

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1HS1q

UPDATE - Changed the graphics card and added a gaming keyboard. Also left around $200 as I dunno how much it'll cost to deliver to my place, so I hope that much'll cover the extra cost!







Not sure If I might win these tiems too, but anyway, here goes!


----------



## Wrapper

In,

My current wishlist is located here:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5451348

~$2500

15x10+5 = 155


----------



## Melosaiyan

My wishlist:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5451396

~$2437 going by current prices.


----------



## Some Random Guy

Cooler Master HAF X 942
Seagate Barracuda 2TB STBD2000101
EVGA GTX 770 DUAL Superclocked
Seasonic SS760XP2 Power Supply
G Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4x4GB) F3-2400C10Q-16GZH
ASROCK X79 Champion LGA2011 X79 Extended ATX
Intel i7-4930k Ivy Bridge LGA 2011
LG Blu-Ray Sata Drive
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos Deluxe 240GB SSD

~$2250 total.


----------



## PedroC1999

Dream Rig Owners Club


----------



## JRuxGaming

After much consideration, I changed my build again.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/480_20#post_19018031


----------



## Wickedtt

CPU: 2 - Xeon X5650

Graphics: R9 290x AMD

Hard Drive: ASUS RaidR 240gb

Power: Thermaltake 850w BlackWidow

Motherboard: SR-2 EVGA

RAM: 6x4gb Corsiar Dom. 2000mhz

Case: Xigmatek Elysium

Cooling: XSPC Water cooling for CPU's

I hope i get picked this is my Updated System!


----------



## Loonies

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4930361

Update the list... hope for win









For the question answer is *155*

Edit see my last post in here


----------



## Photographer

Here's my dream m-atx build.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5452185
PC part picker link
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Photographer/saved/#savedbuild_575466

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE
Memory: Crucial Ballistix 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5"
Video Card: 2XEVGA GeForce GTX 770
Case: Corsair 350D Window
Power Supply: Corsair 860W
Monitor: Asus VS247H-P 23.6"
Total: $2359.73

EDIT: answer to the question: 155


----------



## Fatman811

Couldn't leave well enough alone so I updated my entry









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5366830


----------



## pcoutu17

I'm feeling lucky, so I'll go ahead and put this in as my entry.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/pcoutu17/saved/2t3d

Comes out to ~$2450!

Answer is 155, just in case.


----------



## ataryens

Just moved in with the gf and figured it would be nice to have a system in the livingroom to use as HTPC and file server (and add a graphic cards in later if steamOS turns out promising), wanted to mod a H100i in the back side of the case and I might still change my mind:

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/ataryens/saved/2rNd

PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc
Price breakdown by merchant: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ImYc/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($236.98 @ Newegg Canada)
CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($87.98 @ Newegg Canada)
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($188.71 @ DirectCanada)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($135.99 @ Amazon Canada)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($369.40 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Storage: Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.79 @ DirectCanada)
Case: Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case ($194.88 @ TigerDirect Canada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($34.99 @ Memory Express)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($14.47 @ DirectCanada)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm Fan ($14.99 @ Memory Express)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm Fan ($14.99 @ Memory Express)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series Fanless 460W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($154.47 @ Newegg Canada)
Other: Evercool HD-AR-RBK ($35.00)
Other: 2xSilverstone CPF01 ($15.00)
Total: $2390.21
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-09-27 22:12 EDT-0400)

Prices should be a little lower as pcpricepicker isnt great in Canada.

Gl all.


----------



## Devildog83

Updated my Dream Rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/step/basic_info/type/RIG/id/4901372/version/4901374


----------



## pcoutu17

Just tweaked a few things. Here's the updated parts list

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/pcoutu17/saved/#savedbuild_575986


----------



## Tacoma

Mine will for the living room. Gaming movie/online uses. $2829.91 is the total which needed to build her. Of course I didnt include any cpu cooler since Ill watercool her like I did on my corsair 540 (First time watercooling and loving it!) and no case since Ill use my CM haf advanced 932. Loved that case.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1IqvK


----------



## JambonJovi

Updated.

Also used the uk partpicker as opposed to newegg since
it makes more sense because of my location. (Ireland)

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/JambonJovi/saved/2sEJ

Total: £1548.51 = $2483.19

If lucky enough, then I would be adding a H100i cooler
one or two 1TB VelociRaptors and extra 16GB of RAM.
Already own a Cougar GX 600W PSU.

Good Luck Y'All


----------



## yraith

My Upgraded A10 rig .....

My upgraded A-10 rig

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1IvkW
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1IvkW/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1IvkW/benchmarks/

CPU: AMD A10-6800K 4.1GHz Quad-Core Processor ($124.99 @ Newegg)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($6.20 @ Outlet PC)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-UP4 ATX FM2+ Motherboard ($117.86 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($184.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Constellation ES.3 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($179.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Storage: Seagate Constellation ES.3 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($179.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Storage: Seagate Constellation ES.3 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($179.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: MSI Radeon HD 7790 1GB Video Card ($123.98 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Phantom (Black/Orange) ATX Full Tower Case ($137.98 @ Newegg)
Case Fan: Phanteks PH-F140TS 78.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($21.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Phanteks PH-F140TS 78.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($21.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ NCIX US)
Optical Drive: LG BH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($107.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.98 @ Outlet PC)
Monitor: AOC i2267Fw 60Hz 22.0" Monitor ($139.99 @ Microcenter)
Monitor: AOC i2267Fw 60Hz 22.0" Monitor ($139.99 @ Microcenter)
Speakers: Logitech Z623 200W 2.1ch Speakers ($106.99 @ Amazon)
Headphones: Razer Megalodon 7.1 Channel Headset ($127.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $2362.85


----------



## iandroo888

my dream is just to have a super nice water cooled system. which is the main reason why majority of the items are watercooling parts :3 living in the desert, its definitely something needed =X case was picked because no one has really used this case to its "max" extent yet (or i havent seen it yet??) would love to see a really nice water cooled system to be used in a case so nicely built

but these parts definitely make me go



















































*updated* post (totally editing this as more ideas come up) XD

*List*

Aquacomputer Kryographics for GTX 680 - Acrylic Glass Edition, Nickel Version - $141.95 <= THIS BLOCK IS SOOOO PRETTY omg :O
EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel + Acetal CSQ (4 Fittings) Motherboard Waterblocks - $127.95 @ PerformancePCs
2x CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMD32GX3M4A2133C9 - $449.99 ea @ Newegg <= THIS RAM ARE SOOOO PRETTY ! must NOT W/C
CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Case (Black Matte, R-ATX, MB Door XL Clear, Cable Door Ventilated, Top Ventilated 31mm Cover, Top Drop-In 120.4 rad mount, Bottom 120.4 rad mount, USB3.0/HD audio, ventilated flex bay cover, hex mesh pci) - $489.90 @ CaseLabs.net
CaseLabs HDD Cage Assy - Flex-Bay - $34.95 @ CaseLabs.net
MDPC Black Small Sleeve Dumping Pack and Red Small Sleeving. ~ $120 @ MDPC <= must have the MDPC sleeving !
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480) - $124.95 ea @ PerformancePCs OR Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator - $139.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (240) - $84.95 ea @ PerformancePCs OR Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator - $89.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-D5 X-Res TOP 100 CSQ - Acetal - $63.95 @ PerformancePCs
4x Monsoon Chain Gun Compression Fittings, 3/8" x 5/8" 4-Pack - Red - 28.95 ea ($115.80) @ PerformancePCs <= the oh so nice compression fittings drool
7x Corsair SP120 High Performance - $27.95/2pk ($195.65)@ Amazon
Bitspower D5/MCP655 Matte Black Finish Mod Kit - $44.95 @ PerformancePCs <= sexy mod for the pump ! !
*GRAND TOTAL $2,477.93* or $2,497.93 if using Alphacools

If using rigid tubing

4x Rigid Revolver Compression Fitting 3/8" x 1/2" Diamond Knurled 4 Pack - Anodized Black - $26.95 ea ($107.80) @ PerformancePCs
*GRAND TOTAL $2,485.93* or $2,505 if using Alphacools

*Other stuff XD*

PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear - $2.50/ft @ PerformancePCs
OR
3x PrimoChill 1/2in Rigid Acrylic Tubing - 24in - Clear OR Red(4 Pack) - $19.95 ($59.95) @ PerformancePCs
PrimoChilll Rigid Acrylic Bending Kit - $12.99 @ PerformancePCs

More stuff like connectors, terminals, tools, heatshrink... (no clue how much needed either....)
2x Koolance QD4 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Male Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) - $13.50 ea @ PerformancePCs
2x Koolance QD4 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Female Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) - $15.99 ea @ PerformancePCs
2x Mayhems Pastel Red Concentrate - 250ml - $21.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
CaseLabs 120.2 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount (6-bay) - $32.95 @ CaseLabs.net
EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Full Nickel - $96.95 @ PerformancePCs


----------



## cdnGhost

Here is my Dream Rig!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5454879
Total 3999
LOL... ah its nice to dream!
and id have to say 155


----------



## Hawxie

Heres my dream rig








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5360655
The costs are included in the list.

[EDIT] My list is at last as I want it, now the nerve wrecking waiting begins









If it get that far that I win, please transer the money, importing to Denmark is absurdly expensive.

Good luck to all







.


----------



## Chillz

Updated rig:!!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5385201

Thank you guys for teaching me so much!


----------



## Frosch

Updated mine








http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1I5nW

Edit : If I win, I'd prefer you to transfer it since, shipping to Indonesia is pricey and the tax is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Quantum Reality

I tweaked my rig, since I now have a 7950 already.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Ah what the heck.


----------



## HeaveN_AkirA

That is my Dream PC, probably full water cooled later on, because i like the silence. And at the end its still a DREAM !!!


----------



## KenLautner

Not like I'm gonna win but your dream rig is worth trying again and again still








http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1mC4N


----------



## pozativenrgy

Updated my entry.

Used PCPartpicker. Here is the link http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1JjwM

CPU AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor $199.99 -$25.00 FREE $174.99 Newegg

Motherboard Asus SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard $199.99
Memory Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory $105.50 $105.50 NCIX US

Storage Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $178.99 -$10.00 $3.99 $172.98 SuperBiiz

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive $71.99 $4.99 $76.98 SuperBiiz

Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Video Card $459.99 -$10.00 FREE $449.99 Newegg

Case Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case $289.99 $289.99 NCIX US

Power Supply Corsair RM 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $159.99 FREE $159.99 Newegg

Monitor Asus VE248H 24.0" Monitor $179.99 -$20.00 $159.99 NCIX US

Keyboard Cherry G80-3000LSCEU-2 Wired Standard Keyboard $91.99 FREE $91.99 Mac Mall

Mouse Razer Mamba 2012 Elite Wireless Laser Mouse $109.99 $109.99 NCIX US

Base Total: $2048.40
Promo Discounts: -$35.00
Mail-in Rebates: -$30.00
Shipping: $8.98
Total: $1992.38

This leaves me about $500 for Water Cooling parts.


----------



## pcoutu17

One final update

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/pcoutu17/saved/#savedbuild_575986

comes out to $2508.90


----------



## Damonthenomad

Update on my Ultimate DAW!! : Rig Builder


----------



## dbrittain

New gpu based computational science build with Ivy-E:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1JkoD


----------



## Imprecision

Here's my ultimate rig!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5456828


----------



## Sambizzy

This would be the best EVAR if I got this rig:

Hurr it is, the rig of my dreams!


----------



## bootscamp

Lets go









Case: Corsair Obsidan 750d
GPU: Asus GTX 780 DCUII
PSU: Corsair RM 750W
Mem: GSkill Sniper 16gb (8x2) 1866
Motherboard: ASUS Z87-DELUXE LGA 1150
CPU: Intel 4770k
SSD: 840 EVO 250GB

Subtotal(Newegg): $1,942.04

+ Watercooling Components = 2,500 and a very happy bootscamp.


----------



## jcpiont23

Processor Intel Core i7-3930K: 3.2-3.8 GHz, Six-Core, 12 MB Shared L3 Cache $570
Graphics 3 x EVGA 04G-P4-2766-KR GeForce GTX 760 4 GB in SLI $900
Motherboard ASRock X79 Extreme6: LGA 2011, Intel X79 Express $220
Memory Mushkin Enhanced 993988S: DDR3-1600 C9, 16 GB (4 x 4 GB) $125
System Drive Mushkin MKNSSDCR240GB-DX: 240 GB, SATA 6Gb/s SSD $175
Storage Drive WD WD30EZRX: 3 TB, SATA 6Gb/s HDD $129
Optical Pioneer BDR-2208: 15x BD-R, 16x DVD±R $81
Case Lian Li PC-9NA Aluminum ATX Mid-Tower $109
Power Corsair HX850: 850 W Modular, ATX12V v2.3, 80 PLUS Gold $150
CPU Cooler Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 $85
Total Price
$2544

This is the recent system builder marathon pc at tom's hardware! I always love their builds and always hope to win the higher price point systems they put together.. though could not afford to put it together myself.

This one in particular is a very different build, combing 3 lower end cards to replace one or 2 higher end seems like a cool idea, and I just love to see them all smooshed together in the same box.


----------



## stnz

Update : http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/stnz/saved/1XGP
Finally went for Haswell on this one (not for me though, my gf)


----------



## Frosch

Updated, remove the monitor and upgrade the GPU








http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1JzJ9


----------



## Mortisangelica

Update to my dream rig : http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5457449


----------



## zoso0632

I know I won't win but you never know! Either way it was fun building the rig and winning would be amazing. This is what I put in it:
CPU: intel i7 4770k
Graphics: ASUS MATRIX Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB (x2)
Cooling: COOLER MASTER Seidon
Mouse: Logitech G600
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth z87
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB
Hard Drive: OCZ Vertex 4 128, Internal 2TB Hard Drive (x2)
Power: Rosewill Xtreme Series 850W
Audio: ASUS Xonar DX
Optical Drive: Asus blu-ray burner
Case: COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue Edition
Other: Logitech G930

Already have the monitors so don't need one.


----------



## DuckySchmucky

My rig!









http://pcpartpicker.com/user/DaPhuk/saved/2vbt


----------



## Minokitten

New month so I thought I would repost my ultimate rig








Here it is on RigBuilder: *Dream Rig*

September post:







Just in case!
Quote:


> Oh my god! THIS IS AWESOME. My ultimate rig, right!? I CAN WIN IT ALL, RIGHT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If possible, I don't mind winning just some~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the rig on RigBuilder: *Dream Rig*
> 
> *CPU:*
> i7-4770K $350
> 
> *MOBO:*
> ASUS Z87-PRO $200
> 
> *GFX:*
> 1x Galaxy GTX770 HOF $450
> 
> *RAM:*
> 2x 4GB 1600MHz Mushkin Enhanced Radioactive $85
> 
> *SSD:*
> 2x Samsung EVO 250GB SSD $370
> 
> *HDD:*
> 1x Seagate Hybrid 2TB SSHD $140
> 
> *PSU:*
> NZXT HALE90 V2 850W $180
> 
> *CASE:*
> Corsair Carbide Air 540 $140
> 
> *MONITORS:*
> 1x Acer V246HLbmpd $170
> 3x Acer V226HQLAbd $360
> 
> *TOTAL:* $2445
> 
> *passes out from hyperventilation*
> PS: Sorry for practically filling your $2500 budget...7039


----------



## ProjectZero

Well since i already got all my W/C parts from my original entry, my new entry is as per below.

LG IPS 29EA93 ~800-900 <-- i actually prefer this... but incase i cant find stock in Aus, would be a waste if i don't get a better monitor for my Tri SLI (if i win lol)
OR
Dell U2913WM ~600-700
OR
3x BenQ XL2411T ~1500+

AND

1x EVGA GTX780 SC w/ ACX + EK Titan XXL Waterblock ~1000

all in AUD.

Total upto AUD2500


----------



## iandroo888

new month so reposting one i made a few days ago LOL dream build compilation list =X lol only first list with price is the "submit" for this

all these parts are little parts i drool over and dream to have one day..

*List*

Aquacomputer Kryographics for GTX 680 - Acrylic Glass Edition, Nickel Version - $141.95 <= THIS BLOCK IS SOOOO PRETTY omg :O
EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel + Acetal CSQ (4 Fittings) Motherboard Waterblocks - $127.95 @ PerformancePCs
2x CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMD32GX3M4A2133C9 - $449.99 ea @ Newegg <= THIS RAM ARE SOOOO PRETTY ! must NOT W/C
CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Case (Black Matte, R-ATX, MB Door XL Clear, Cable Door Ventilated, Top Ventilated 31mm Cover, Top Drop-In 120.4 rad mount, Bottom 120.4 rad mount, USB3.0/HD audio, ventilated flex bay cover, hex mesh pci) - $489.90 @ CaseLabs.net
CaseLabs HDD Cage Assy - Flex-Bay - $34.95 @ CaseLabs.net
MDPC Black Small Sleeve Dumping Pack and Red Small Sleeving. ~ $120 @ MDPC <= must have the MDPC sleeving !
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480) - $124.95 ea @ PerformancePCs OR Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator - $139.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (240) - $84.95 ea @ PerformancePCs OR Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator - $89.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-D5 X-Res TOP 100 CSQ - Acetal - $63.95 @ PerformancePCs
4x Monsoon Chain Gun Compression Fittings, 3/8" x 5/8" 4-Pack - Red - 28.95 ea ($115.80) @ PerformancePCs <= the oh so nice compression fittings drool
7x Corsair SP120 High Performance - $27.95/2pk ($195.65)@ Amazon
Bitspower D5/MCP655 Matte Black Finish Mod Kit - $44.95 @ PerformancePCs <= sexy mod for the pump ! !
*GRAND TOTAL $2,477.93* or $2,497.93 if using Alphacools

If using rigid tubing

4x Rigid Revolver Compression Fitting 3/8" x 1/2" Diamond Knurled 4 Pack - Anodized Black - $26.95 ea ($107.80) @ PerformancePCs
*GRAND TOTAL $2,485.93* or $2,505 if using Alphacools

*Other stuff XD*

PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear - $2.50/ft @ PerformancePCs
OR
3x PrimoChill 1/2in Rigid Acrylic Tubing - 24in - Clear OR Red(4 Pack) - $19.95 ($59.95) @ PerformancePCs
PrimoChilll Rigid Acrylic Bending Kit - $12.99 @ PerformancePCs

More stuff like connectors, terminals, tools, heatshrink... (no clue how much needed either....)
2x Koolance QD4 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Male Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) - $13.50 ea @ PerformancePCs
2x Koolance QD4 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Female Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) - $15.99 ea @ PerformancePCs
2x Mayhems Pastel Red Concentrate - 250ml - $21.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
CaseLabs 120.2 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount (6-bay) - $32.95 @ CaseLabs.net
EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Full Nickel - $96.95 @ PerformancePCs


----------



## jojoenglish85

My sig rig!


----------



## huzzug

I'll update my entry. *List*
I'd like to add 1 R9 290X once released to the above list.


----------



## Bold Eagle

My basic build would be this with case chosen if I win (I may not want one), HDD mass storage and Optical drives recycled. I had to revise it because the partpicker probably wont send to Australia:
Intel BX80633I74820K Quad Core i7-4820K 3.7Ghz 10MB LGA 2011 CPU (No Heatsink - $382 Umart
Asus SABERTOOTH X79 MB,Socket 2011,X79 - $355 Umart
1200 Watt Corsair AX1200 Modular Power Supply - $349 Computer Alliance
DDR3 32GB (4x8G) G.Skill Ripjaws 2133Mhz Ram Kit PN F3-2133C9Q-32GZH - $379 Computer Alliance
256GB OCZ 2.5" Agility 4 SATA 6Gb/s SSD Drive PN AGT4-25SAT3-256G - $189 Computer Alliance
NVIDIA GTX780 3GB Gigabyte OC PCIe Video Card PN N780OC-3GD - $805 Computer Alliance
Liquid Cooling Corsair Hydro H100i High Performance CPU Cooler PN CWCH100i - $149 Computer Alliance

Total of $2608 I would pay for the H100i cooling and Case.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Heres my dream rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5360655
> The costs are included in the list.


Forgot to list the parts in here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




CPU: i7 4770k
Motherboard: Maximus VI Impact
RAM: Kingston HyperX Black/red 2x8GB
Case: Node 304 Black
Fans: 1x NF-F12, 2x NF-A9x14
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 1TB
PSU: Corsair RM650 Quiet Power Supply
Mouse: R.A.T M.M.O 7
Other: Razer Sabretooth Controller, a lot of 3m DiNoc CarbonFiber


----------



## cptnighthawk666

UPDATE-this is my updated dream rig......NICE.....i'm playing lol on a broken laptop know so this would be EPIC

Gigabyte Radeon HD R9 280X OC 1100MHZ 3GB 6.0GHZ GDDR5 DVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card $350.00 CAD Samsung 840 Series 120GB 2.5in SATA3 MDX Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD $99.99 CAD
NCIX Bundle ASRock Z87 EXTREME4 ATX Motherboard + Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Quad Core Processor $489.99 CAD
EVGA Supernova NEX750G 750W ATX EPS12V Modular Power Supply 80PLUS Gold $109.99 CAD
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-2133 240PIN C9 DIMM 1.65V Dual Channel Memory Kit $176.38 CAD
Corsair Obsidian Series 650D Mid-Tower Case ATX 4X5.25 6X3.5INT USB USB3.0 1394 Fan Ctrl No PS $169.99 CAD
XSPC Raystorm 750 AX360 Water Cooling Kit AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ LGA2011/LGA1366/LGA1156/LGA1155/LGA1150 $189.99 CAD
Razer DeathAdder Black Edition 3500 Gaming Mouse 5 Button 3500DPI Infrared Sensor Optical USB $49.99 CAD
Razer Blackwidow 2013 Expert Mechanical Gaming Keyboard USB 5 Macro Keys Audio Mic Black $89.99 CAD
LG 29EA93-P 29IN Ultrawide Cinema LED Backlit Monitor IPS 21:9 2560X1080 VGA DVI HDMI Display Port $599.99 CAD
updated... roughly 2500$


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I haven't seen many SFF build here.. this should fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigbuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4173456
> 
> - Intel i5 4670K @ £190
> - Asus Gene VI Z87 @ £160
> - SanDisk Extreme II 240GB @ £140
> - Corsair LP White 8GB @ £60
> - Silverstone SG10 @ £98
> - Silverstone ST60F-P Silver 600W @ £79
> - Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce @ £500
> - QNIX QX2710 @ £230
> - Corsair H80i @ £65
> 
> Total: £1522
> Total: $2461
> 
> Solution: 155
> 
> EDIT: Updated the rig a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Updated quite a bit, pleased with it now.
> EDIT3: Third update.
> EDIT4: MATX is just better.


Another update 
congratulation to all the winners, very nice looking builds


----------



## soulwrath

I have a spare 680 GTX, and other parts mostly want this to obtain that 5.0 GHZ O.O

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5461000


----------



## golfergolfer

*Posting here again to update the build









I would do something a little different here providing it is okay and within the rules. To start off with I would build/mod a Silverstone FT03 to fit some REALLY nice custom water cooling in it (yes I have the skills). The catch? I would only put in the motherboard, PSU, and the cooling gear. The CPU, GPU, RAM, and things like this would not be put in. I would then enter it into the MOTM and hopefully win. From there I would post it in the freebies section and give back to one lucky member one this wonderful site!

Awesomely Watercooled FT03
*For more details on this idea head over to the FT03 Club*


----------



## Modd3d

Figured I'd throw in a new entry for October. Not sure if it's necessary, but you never know. The "Contest rig" in my signature is still my entry. Cheers. :3


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Changes to my dream build...

*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC - $199.99
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K - $339.99
*CPU Block[:/I]* XSPC Raystorm - $49.99
*GPU:* ASUS MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 - $389.99
*GPU Block:* EK-FC7970 Matrix - Acetal+Nickel $121.95
*RAM:* G-Skill Ripjaws Z Series 2133MHz (4x4GB) - F3-2133C9Q-16GXL - $179.99
*SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB - $224.99
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB - $69.99 x 2 = $139.98
*Keyboard:* USA Filco Ninja Majestouch-2, NKR, Linear Action, Keyboard FKBN104ML/EFB2 - $159.00
*Fans:* Scythe D1225C12BBAP-31 - $21.50 x 4 = $86.99
*Fittings - Tubing - Miscellaneous:* Various - $250.00
*Radiators:* Black Ice® GT Stealth 240 XFlow - $58.95 x 3 = $176.85
*Reservoir:* Swiftech MCP35X Reservoir - Rev. 2 - $29.99
*Pump:* Swiftech MCP35X-BK - $84.99

*The rest of the components I already own.*

Total: $2,486.65 before S&H - Rebates.


----------



## -Droid-

Ok here we go...

CPU
Intel Core i7-4770K

Graphics
GIGABYTE GTX 770 4GB (two of them in sli)

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD AV-GP WD20EURS 2TB 64MB

Power
CORSAIR RM850

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB

Case
Corsair Obsidian Series 800D CC800DW

Cooling
Corsair H100i


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5462834

pray to win







good luck all! Rig in sig aswell "ultimate rig (dream build)"


----------



## neo0031

Slight updated list and paranoid re-entry. Added a WASD custom keyboard instead of the K70 and switched the mouse to the Ouroboros. Figured I 'd just, turn off the LEDs on the mouse. Went back to 16GB as I realized 8GB is tight for my After Effects, and prices will fluctuate. I can pay for some of the smaller stuff like fans and whatnot if I win.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.90 @ Outlet PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($199.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($147.98 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($212.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($671.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.36 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($168.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($94.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($178.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Razer Ouroboros Wireless Laser Mouse ($131.98 @ Newegg)
*Other:* WASD full custom mechanical keyboard UK layout ($150.00)
*Total:* $2643.05



Good luck to everyone. Well, to me.


----------



## DarkConfidant

I hope I win, but good luck to everyone and congratulations to whoever wins.

I've updated my dream machine: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3420#post_20592195


----------



## Shurtugal

Updated Rig!

Case: Bitfenix Phenom M
PSU: NZXT Hale90 V2 850W
Mobo: Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5
CPU: Intel i7 4770k
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X40 140mm AIO
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 4GB
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 4GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4 GB 1600mhz
Cooling: Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm White LED
Cooling: Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140mm White LED
Cooling: Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230mm White LED
Storage: Samsung evo 250GB
Monitor: Asus VG278HE 3D 144Hz
Peripherals: Nvidia 3D Vision 2 Glasses kit

Total: $2778 AUD
Also in my sig, Good Luck everyone!


----------



## motherpuncher

You'd be crazy not to try!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5463790


----------



## Moragg

And another change:

4930K - £475
Sabertooth X79 - £275
16GB 2133MHz RAM - £150
2xAMD R9 290 - £350(?)
Seasonic 1000W Platinum - £200
Corsair H110 - £100
BluRay ODD - £50
Samsung 840 PRO 256GB - £150
4xNoctua A14 PWM - £20
Arc Midi R2 - £75

Total build cost should be £2400ish. £1600 from OCN, £400 from selling my old rig, and the last £400 from my own pocket (and/or swapping out the CFX 290 for 1 290X, depends).


----------



## DaClownie

Updated









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832347


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Updated... good luck everyone!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2350_50#post_19802422


----------



## protzman

back again for the 9th month







good luck to all I know one of us would like some new parts!


----------



## zemco999

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1RgtH My list! I will get working on putting it into rigbuilder when I get the chance tomorrow!

*updated* and I can't seem to get rig builder to find the correct parts... is there a trick to it?

~ zemco999


----------



## skupples

So, I have been trying to figure out what my "dream rig" would be, since i'm currently working on a Tri-Titan build...

So, here it is... OCN would be buying me three Samsung evo 500G's for a sexy little raid setup, 3 top of the line ips panels, 4960X. There we go 2,500!

What skupples needs to make his best rig a true dream rig!

The rig those parts would be going into

As you can see, I need to update my SSD array badly. Only running on a single 256 & 128 vertex4, which seems to of been discontinued, I can only find "refurb's" now, which I may have to indulge my self with next year if I don't win this! My monitors, while decent, are a joke for a tri-titan build, so those need to go too! Would be jumping to 7680x1440 via top of the line Qnix panels.

May the best, man, woman, child, pesron, human, baby, kid, guy, girl, dude, heshe, shehe, win!


----------



## LordOfTots

Update









Coolermaster Storm series Trooper Full Tower

AMD FX-9370

Asus Crosshair V Formula 990FXA

H100i

EVGA ACX 760 4GB SLI

Gskill Trident 32(4x8) at 2133

5x Corsair AF 120mm

2x Corsiar SP 120mm

NZXT Grid Fanhub

Win8

and last but not least, AOC 2560x1080p monitor









newegg total: $2,420.71

and the PSU/optical/storage I already own


----------



## teh_kurby

That college struggle tho!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.90 @ Outlet PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($232.97 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($212.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($233.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($233.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Sound Card:* Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (White) ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR2-140 66.0 CFM 140mm Fan ($12.28 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V Power Supply ($129.99 @ Microcenter)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($18.49 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($64.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Monitor:* Asus VS238H-P 23.0" Monitor ($147.58 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VS238H-P 23.0" Monitor ($147.58 @ Newegg)
*Other:* NZXT CB-LED10-WT Sleeved LED Kit - White, 1 m ($12.99)
*Total:* $2337.65
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-07 02:31 EDT-0400)_

What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## JMCB

Well, I already have a pretty sweet computer, but I wouldn't mind upgrading my sig rig to include:

2x AMD R290X Video Cards
1x Intel 4960X Processor

So yeah, that would be pretty freaking sweet!

Total is +/- $2500. I'd just have Overclock.net send me the parts and keep the difference.


----------



## 1337LutZ

My dream rig:

CPU
Intel Core i7-4930K

RAM
G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series

Power
Sea Sonic X-750 v2

Motherboard
ASUS SABERTOOTH X79

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256

Case
SilverStone Fortress FT03B

Graphics
ASUS HD7970-DC2-3GD5

Hard Drive
WD Red WD30EFRX


----------



## delusion87

Edit: (updated)= http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181500
Updated (changed shops) and added few stuff









Gz to winners & gl to ya the rest








total 1798.84 euro


----------



## Kimir

Updated mine as well








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5062980


----------



## Hawxie

At last I have made up my mind








Good luck everyone!







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5360655


----------



## JayKthnx

here's mine. best of luck to all.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5469617

15*10+5 = 155


----------



## MattGordon

Aaaaand update:
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MattGordon/saved/2xUp

Price is $2501, but I'm picking up a 4670 soon so that can be thrown off eventually.


----------



## slothiraptor

October update

Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5418276
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Slothiraptor/saved/28vK

4x4gb Corsair Vengeance 1866 $130
2x Evga GTX 780 Classified $1400
Samsung 840 500gb SSD $325
Sansung Evo 1tb SSD $600
Total $2455


----------



## MunneY

Mine has been updated in my sig... still hope this turns out!


----------



## PorkchopExpress

woot! finally 25 posts...... here is my rig!

BitFenix Prodigy Black
Maximus VI Impact motherboard
intel 4770k
trident X 2400 16 gig
samsung ssd
external blue ray drive
CM V700
GTX Titan
custom loop, hard lined
random sleeving

*Lil AssKicker* etched and enameled in red on the side of the box. maybe even some zombie paintwork


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Just updated the rig for the new Ivy Bridge-E chips and to put few other changes in pricing and parts: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828579

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Iris

Built this in rig builder. Would be an awesome $2500 Build!
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5470352


----------



## Fruergaard

Okay, so a Little above the 2500$ but, many of the parts I already have.
Just need the three GTX 780 HOF, 3x HOF EKWB waterblocks, I7 4930k and the ROG Rampage IV Gene motherboard, and I'm good to go









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5471103

See signatur for build log of the White SG09


----------



## maxofsteam

This is my dream build


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PCPartPicker Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1WRIk

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($169.98 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($144.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($159.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($69.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($484.70 @ Newegg)
Wireless Network Adapter: TP-Link TL-WDN4800 802.11a/b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($42.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Fractal Design Define Mini MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.98 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair RM 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($119.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: AOC i2267Fw 60Hz 22.0" Monitor ($147.58 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Mouse: SteelSeries Sensei RAW Wired Laser Mouse ($63.87 @ Newegg)
Headphones: SteelSeries Siberia V2 Headset ($80.98 @ Newegg)
Total: $2474.98
Prices as of 2013-11-03 13:21 EST-0500



*What is 15 x 10 + 5?*: 155

I never win these things but atleast I can try








I also added my dream build in the rigbuilder


----------



## protzman

Update (no watercooling):

Asus impact mitx : $224.99
i7 4770k :$339.99
Asus GTX 780 3Gb : $669.99
G Skill value 16gb (2 x 8Gb) : $149.99
2 x Samsung 840 EVO 120Gb : $199.99
Corsair RM 550 psu : $109.99
Corsair psu black cable set : $79.99
7 x Noctua NF-A14 : $196.99

Total : $1965 USD


----------



## thisjustanother

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water/Liquid CPU Cooler ($97.99 @ newegg)
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($232.55 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($199.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($153.98 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX Titan 6GB Video Card ($1003.98 @ Newegg)
Case: Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 ($64.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224BB DVD/CD Writer
Total: $2461.43


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

38 posts moved, please use the discussion thread for any non entry posts.


----------



## Egami

My humble submission: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5414004


----------



## Friction

I've updated my Ultimate Rig. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5122199


----------



## sizzflair

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5473574

Hopefully within $2500!


----------



## pcoutu17

Here's an update to my entry

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/pcoutu17/saved/2t3d


----------



## kazenagi

Can't hurt to try. Not a complete rig but I have stuff I can reuse









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5473649


----------



## JambonJovi

And there was I thinking the winner has been announced... But NO, it's just a load of people talking









UPDATE: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/JambonJovi/saved/2sEJ

Intel i7 4770K
Gigabyte Z87 UD4H
Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4GB 1600 Red
Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4GB 1600 Silver
Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB
Samsung 840 EVO 240GB SSD
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor

Total: £1536.63 = $2452.31 (12-Oct-2013)

Birthday coming up on the 21st heh


----------



## fleetfeather

updated

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5409362

components to-be-bought come to AUD $2490

Edit: WOW! This is not the discussion thread. Stahp.


----------



## Highlnder3

UPDATE...I've got one of three ways that I would be going:

#1 Keep my 3770K, upgrade PSU, new case, add 2nd GPU and custom water cooling http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5410891

#2 Upgrade to 4770K, upgrade PSU, new case and add custom water cooling http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5474033

OR

#3 Go extreme 4960X with Rampage IV Black Edition (when released), keep current PSU, new case and add custom water cooling http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5474030

If I won I'd see what people thought before pulling the trigger on the parts.


----------



## crtrrss

CPU
i7 3930K

Graphics
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7950 x2

Hard Drive
Samsung 840
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i

Grand total $2,439.90


----------



## M2NSLI

*Mobo*
ASRock Z77 Extreme6

*CPU*
Intel Xeon E3-1275V2

*Graphics*
XFX HD 7970 3GB

*Hard Drive*
OCZ 480GB Agility 3 SSD

*Power*
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 1200W PSU

*RAM*
Patriot 16GB Black Mamba DDR3 1866MHz

*Case*
Corsair Carbide 300R Case

*Cooling*
Be Quiet SilentWings 2 140mm Case Fan
Be Quiet SilentWings 2 120mm Case Fan
Noctua NH-D14-2011 Dual Radiator Cooler with PWM fans LGA2011 only

If I won this OMG :O


----------



## amtbr

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5079849

updated rig


----------



## EtoileYuki

I don't know about France, so 15*10+5 = 155

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5475595 (Also, in my sig and in the spoiler)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Case*
NZXT Phantom White

*PSU*
Seasonic X-850

*Motherboard*
Asus Maximus VI Hero

*CPU*
Intel Core i7-4770K

*GPU*
Gigabyte GV-N770OC-4GD WindForce 3X 450W (GTX 770 4GB) **2*

*RAM*
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 2 x 4GB 1600MHz

*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB

*CPU Cooler*
Swiftech H220

*Thermal Paste*
Prolimatech PX-3

*Fans*
Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm **2* (One with LED, the other one without)
Cougar CF-V14HB

*Monitor*
Asus VS Series VS247H-P Black 23.6"

*Keyboard*
Logitech G510S (FR Layout)

*Mouse*
Razer Taipan

*Mouse Pad*
Razer Goliathus - Fragged Control Edition - Standard


----------



## WiSK

Updated http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104857

(and indeed, just in case 15*10+5 = 155)


----------



## nitroxyl

Here's my updated October rig that includes the new Radeon R9 280x GPU cards.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394048

All prices shown are in Canadian! Since I live fairly close to a local NCIX, I can purchase the parts directly. Current cost of the whole build without tax: $2347.84. With 12% taxes in B.C., it would come to $2,629.58 but I can pay the difference.

And to include any skill-testing: 15*10+5 = 155


----------



## dreamaxx

So these are the Dream components I would love to put in my (somewhat out of date now) Dream PC - which is currently running x58








And yes, these components have been chosen for colour as well as performance







It's all about the look right??

1x Intel Core i7-4930K $679
1x MSI Big Bang X-Power II $445
2x GTX780 HOF $1372
1x Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133mhz 32gb kit $475

TOTAL: $2964 (Yes over, I know, but if I was given $2500 towards it I could definitely afford the rest right?







)

The rest of the components in my system builder I already have









Thanks for the chance to upgrade and complete my dream PC


----------



## A7xConnor

Updated to Ivy-E :3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU*: Intel Core i7 4930K - £429.80 Inc VAT
*CPU Cooler*: Phanteks PH-TC14PE Premium Edition Black - £67.37 Inc VAT
*GPU*: Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC - x2 - £1082.06 Inc VAT
*RAM*: 16GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Jet Black 9-9-9-24, 1600mhz - £132.19 Inc VAT
*Case*: HAF X V2 - £129.53 inc VAT
*Storage*: WD Velociraptor 1TB x2 - £330.70 Inc VAT
*Storage*: Samsung 840 PRO 512GB - £332 Inc VAT
*Motherboard*: Rampage IV Black Edition - ?
*PSU*: Corsair AX860 - £148.63 inc VAT
*Keyboard*: Corsair K95 - £127.14 Inc VAT
*Mouse*: Corsiar M65 - £49.99 Inc VAT
*Sound Card*: Asus Xonar D2 - £99.25 Inc VAT
*OS*: Windows 7 Professional - £169.48 Inc VAT
*Speakers*: Logitech Z-906 - £261.23 Inc VAT
*Monitor*: Dell U2713H - £530.72

£3890.09 (Not including the motherboard)


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Nice choices.


----------



## yraith

Updated
Quote:


> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1On2H
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1On2H/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1On2H/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: AMD A10-6800K 4.1GHz Quad-Core Processor ($129.99 @ Microcenter)
> CPU Cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX_RD 68.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($6.20 @ Outlet PC)
> Motherboard: ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+ ATX FM2+ Motherboard ($112.86 @ Newegg)
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2600 Memory ($399.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($179.00 @ Adorama)
> Storage: Seagate Constellation ES.3 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($179.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Storage: Seagate Constellation ES.3 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($179.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Storage: Seagate Constellation ES.3 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($179.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card ($365.91 @ Newegg)
> Case: NZXT Phantom (Black/Orange) ATX Full Tower Case ($119.99 @ Newegg)
> Case Fan: Phanteks PH-F140TS 78.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($21.99 @ Amazon)
> Case Fan: Phanteks PH-F140TS 78.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($21.99 @ Amazon)
> Power Supply: Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.99 @ Amazon)
> Optical Drive: LG BH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($107.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Speakers: Logitech Z623 200W 2.1ch Speakers ($106.99 @ Amazon)
> Headphones: Razer Megalodon 7.1 Channel Headset ($127.99 @ Amazon)
> Total: $2460.83
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-13 17:00 EDT-0400)


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

First of a kind! Fire AMD build and Ice Intel build for 2500! Check it out;

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3470 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($188.75 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* PNY XLR8 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.96 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($154.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($154.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Raidmax ATX-248NWU (Black/Blue) ATX Mid Tower Case ($19.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750B BRONZE 750W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($59.99 @ Microcenter)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($134.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $1023.62
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-13 21:31 EDT-0400)_

And Fire

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8120 3.1GHz 8-Core Processor ($134.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.97 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* MSI 970A-G46 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($79.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Memory:* Kingston Blu Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($48.96 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Toshiba Q Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($84.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($158.57 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($158.57 @ Newegg)
*Case:* DIYPC Adventurer-9601R (Black) ATX Full Tower Case ($85.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W 80 PLUS Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($59.99 @ Microcenter)
*Optical Drive:* Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($134.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $1136.96
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-13 21:32 EDT-0400)_


----------



## SavellM

So I need to update my requirements a bit









I would like:

1x EVGA 780 Classified ACX
2x EK WB for said 780 Classified ACX
1x 32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mhz (CMD32GX3M4A2133C9)
2x 512gb Samsung 840 Pro SSD

Think that's it for now.

PC Part Picker
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1P3Td


----------



## The-racer

I already have almost my dreambuild.

If i must upgrade :

Corsair Dominator Platinum 32 GB DDR3-1866 Quad-Kit
1 more gigabyte 7970 OC version
240Gig OCZ Revodrive PCI-e SSD
Corsair 1200i
And i i would be able to track some down :
2 more samsungs S27a950D monitors.
I love those gems









*Edited


----------



## Hawxie

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5456717
Updated again.
Gosh its hard to decide







.


----------



## robotninja

Just updating to include a 290x. Still leave me room for about 500$ in water cooling.


----------



## ScottyP

Updating/Entering for October...

and updating what I want to be an upgrade to my current system. I really want triple monitors, new mobo would allow a 3rd 780. I'd like a more portable system, but I prob wouldn't take it anywhere that often, so upgrading my current system is more ideal. I'd end up basically paying the tax myself.

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1UAOY

If needed again, What is 15 x 10 + 5? 155


----------



## Mtnd3w89

I figure it cant hurt to enter.







These are parts needed for upgrading my current system.

2 x ASUS X9290-DC2T-4GD5 Radeon R9 290

5 monitor set up with desk mount

AMD FX-9590 (







)

Asus Crosshair V

Cooler Master V1000 - 1000W Power Supply

2 x D5 Photon 270 Reservoir/Pump Combo

Various watercooling blocks and oddments for all my components.

Sleeving equipment (orange and black)

Thanks!!









(btw if the price for the GPUs is too high i would settle for another GTX-680 4GB card)


----------



## chase11

Gave mine a big ole update. Sr-2 is unreasonable for this. Could never afford it even with the extra 2500. Here is my new list of stuff:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1OZ4M
Will update my sig aswell.


----------



## Terrorbyte

In for the contest. Good luck all.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5478687


----------



## dodgyr

Updated build -
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/dodgyr/saved/2Ap9


----------



## Jawswing

May as well have a shot at Octobers competition.
Already started to build my new computer, but I'm purchasing bits as and when I can afford them. I've got the Corsair Air 540, the 4770K, NZXT Hue and I'll be using the PSU from my current computer (Silent Pro Gold 1200w) and I've replaced the case fans with SP120s and an AF140.
Here's what I have left to buy (although I'd probably be buying a few more little things, like braided cables and such.

*Motherboard:*
Z87 Maximus Hero

*Graphics Card:*
Evga 780 Superclocked

*RAM:*
Avexir Core White Series 16GB (4x4GB)

*SSDs:*
Samsung Pro 256GB
Samsung Evo 1TB

*Cooling:*
H100i
4 x PWM Queit SP120s

All comes to £1,620.24, or currently $2579.75.

Gigajigglez


----------



## BigMack70

My ultimate rig:

*Case*:
Corsair Air 540 - $140

*PSU*:
Corsair AX860i - $200

*Mobo*:
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - $430

*CPU*:
Intel Core i7-4930k - $580

*RAM*:
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2133 - $310

*GPU*:
2x EVGA Classified GTX 780 - $1400

*SSD*:
1TB Samsung 840 Evo - $600

*Cooling & Misc*:
Corsair H110 - $110
4x Noctua NF-A14 FLX - $100
EVGA Pro SLI Bridge - $30
NZXT White LED strip - $15
NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan controller - $30

*Monitor:*
ASUS PQ321Q 4k monitor - $3440

Grand total: a whopping $7385

So yeah... that's quite a shopping list, but this would indeed be my ultimate dream rig for some epic 4k gaming









If the stars align and I were to win, I'd actually have a hard time figuring out where to start... it would be hard to decide rather to start with the computer proper or to put the money towards the monitor first. I know that the early adopter premium on that screen is MASSIVE, but 4k 60 Hz sounds sooooooooooooooo amazing.....


----------



## technodanvan

Totally in!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Pawr


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

*CPU*
1x Intel i7 4930k *$579.99*

*Motherboard*
1x Asus Rampage IV Extreme *$429.99*

*GPU*
1x EVGA GeForce GTX 780 *$649.99*

*HDD*
1x Seagate Barracuda 3TB *$119.99*

*SSD*
2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB *$239.99*

*Power Supply*
1x Corsair AX1200i 1200W *$329.99*

*RAM*
1x Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 *$169.99*

*Headset*
1x Sennheiser PC360 *$249.95*

*Cooling + looks*
1x Koolance CPU-380I Water Block *$74.95*

1x EK-FC GeForce GTX Titan SE GPU Water Block - Acetal *$99.99*

1x Phobya XTREME NOVA 1080 ( 9 x 120mm) Radiator *$109.95*

9x Swiftech Helix 120MM 9-Blade Z-Bearing Fan - 1800RPM - PWM Version *$11.95*

1x Koolance PMP-500 G1/4 BSP High-flow Pump *$76.99*

2x Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 1/2" x 3/4" Six Pack - Black Chrome *$38.99*

1x Phobya Balancer 150 Silver Nickel *$31.50*

2x XSPC LCD Temperature Sensor V2 - Black/White *$5.99*

1x Phobya Temperature Sensor In / Outer Thread G1/4 - Matte Black *$11.95*

1xPhobya Temperature Sensor Single 80cm - Black Sleeved *$4.99*

2x ModMyToys Acrylic LED G1/4 Plug - Red/Black *$6.95*

4x Phobya Radiator Sealing Strip (200cm) *$3.95*

1x PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD - Bloodshed Red *$24.99*

*Total:*
579.99 + 429.99 + 649.99 + 119.99 + 239.99 + 329.99 + 169.99 + 249.95 + 74.95 + 99.99 + 109.95 + (9x11.95) + 76.99 + (2x38.99) + 31.50 + (2x5.99) + 11.95 + 4.99 + (2x6.95) + (4x3.95) + 24.99 = *$3426.40*

I'll pay the overage and shiping (of course lol), and the answer is 155. Thank you!

PS: I couldn't find some parts pictures at the rigbuilder, so I thought was better do this way.


----------



## Takla

BUILD

*COMPONENTS*

CPU
Intel Core i7 4820k
$309.99 (USD)

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
$499.99 (USD)

Graphics
MSI HD 7970 Lightning

RAM
2x4GB 1600MHz CL9 Corsair Vengeance
$81.47 (USD)

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 EVO 256GB
$177.77 (USD)

Cooling
Swiftech H320
$159.99 (USD)

Monitor
BenQ XL2720T
$429.99 (USD)

Keyboard
Steelseries 6GV2
$99.99 (USD)

Power
Corsair AX860i

Case
Cosmos SE
$169.99 (USD)

Mouse
Steelseries Sensei
$89.99 (USD)

Mouse Pad
Steelseries 9HD
$34.99 (USD)

Audio
ASUS Xonar Essence STX
$169.99 (USD)

Audio
Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro 250
$150.92 (USD)

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,375.07 (USD)

Price-offset and Shipping is paid by me ofc.


----------



## beezweeky

Changed a few things, might go for a different gpu setup, but for now! Rig Builder


----------



## Tomv9

Thanks for the opportunity to win my dream rig! Here's the list sorry didn't use rig builder was kind of hard to navigate.

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/Tomv98/saved/2AGr


----------



## 03artist

Hmmm there are a bunch on here that have the same ideas of a rig I'd like







but here's what I would want.

CPU
i7 4930K

Graphics
I would definitely love 2 of the new Radeon 290x cards. Don't know the price of them yet. Maybe only need one lol.

Power
CORSAIR HX Series HX850

Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
size: 16 GBytes

Optical Drive
None

Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X 942

Hard Drive
Western Digital WD Black
capacity: 1 TBytes

Cooling
Corsair h100i

I can't quite get a price on this yet as the cards release at the end of this month. But I'm pretty positive this goes over 2500$ but I could cut out case and power supply as I would use what I have now and maybe even the HHD as I have that too. But this is about what I would want as my dream rig.


----------



## Chobbit

Quite a simple one here, I use my rig for gaming at 2560x1440 and want the best I can for gaming. What I have is *almost* my dream computer but my 580 3GB's are being pushed to stay smooth at this res and the future can only bring more demand. So to make it my dream computer I would like to quite simply add 2 of these:

Gigabyte GTX Titan OC 6GB with the Windforce 3X conversion kit
The two of them come to just under $2500 delivered if bought over here (especially if the 290x beating them rumours are true the prices should drop), however if its cheaper in the US and too ship I'm happy either way.

This would be a project in its self for me to report back on OCN too. I have been a fan of the Gigabyte Windforce cooler having them on my previous 2x GTX460's and my current 2x GTX 580's as they stay cool and quiet and have a lot of OC headroom. However this time I would need to remove the original cooler and fit the Windforce's myself, which I havent had to do since the mighty Accelero cooler on my extremely hot 4870x2 and it would be good fun to start my modding bug again









Not sure if I'm in a country that needs the question answering or what its for but just incase: 15*10+5=155


----------



## Thunderclap

Updated my dream rig.









Link to rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5404458

And just in case: the answer to the question is *155*.

Good luck again, guys.


----------



## Twinkadink

Count me in!

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/aclion/saved/2BV0


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5456161


----------



## DireLeon2010

update

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5456161

eep! Sorry. Double post


----------



## Alastair

Ok So I am updating my ultimate rig entry.

CPU FX-8350 : Already own it.
Mobo: AsRock 990FX Extreme 9 : US $240
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz CL11 2x4gb: Already own it.
GPU's: 2x MSI R9-280X US $800
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12D1ST Pro: US $117
Screen: 3x LG 23EA53V US $729
Mouse: Roccat Kone XTD US $100
PSU: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850w: Already Own
Cooling Radiator: XSPC EX360: US $95
VGA Cooling: 2 EK VGA Supremacy Bridge edition + EK : US $230
Cooling: D5 Vario Pump: US $160 + XSPC dual bay res for D5: US $80

Total: US $2446

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5104645


----------



## AtomTM

Updated the graphics card to Asus Radeon R9 280X









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1PSj4

And if I win, which I'm not sure I'll... and those cards aren't available even then, then this rig ->









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1iliz


----------



## MattGordon

Updated to reflect towards my new purchases. http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MattGordon/saved/2Bj8

*CPU*
Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core (Purchased) $0.00

*CPU Cooler*
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid $97.25

*Motherboard*
MSI Z87 MPOWER ATX LGA1150 (Purchased) $0.00

*Memory*
Avexir MPOWER Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $0.00
Avexir MPOWER Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 $85.99

*Storage*
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" SSD $99.99
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM $148.98

*Video Card*
MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB $749.99
MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB $749.99

*Case*
Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower $139.99

*Case Fan*
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $15.98
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $15.98
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $15.98
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $15.98
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $15.98

*Power Supply*
Corsair 860W ATX12V / EPS12V $199.99

*Operating System*
Microsoft Windows 8 Full (64-bit) $0.00

*Custom*Professional Individually sleeved DC Cable Kit, Type 3 (Generation 2), WHITE

Total: Total: $2432.06


----------



## FeelKun

In!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Q70w

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5483536/version/5483538

Total cost: $2,460-$2,490

Base Total: $2502.12


----------



## 4LC4PON3

*Decided to do an update on a build ive been thinking about. Here it is *

Quote:


> *Phantom 530 (Red*)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146107
> 
> *4770K*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901
> 
> *Gigabyte UD4H*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128617
> 
> *Corsair Vengeance Pro (Red) 16GB*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233536
> 
> *Sapphire 7990 6GB (Red)*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202036&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo
> 
> *Fractal Design Newton R3 1000w*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817580006
> 
> *Phanteks 140mm CPU Cooler (Red)*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709004
> 
> *x5 Corsair AF140 Fans (Red)*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181028
> 
> *Corsair Vengeance K70 Mech board (Red)*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816010
> 
> *LG Bluray Burner*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136250&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo
> 
> *Asus Xonar DG 5.1*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020
> 
> *Western Digital 1TB EZEX*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W00YU4026
> 
> *NZXT HUE*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011&Tpk=nzxt%20hue
> 
> *Nvidia Shield*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998077
> 
> *Grand Total: $2,481.44*


----------



## roninmedia

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/roninmedia/saved/2BAQ

Rationally, I wouldn't spend this much on a system, but good to dream and all.








Nothing to lose from just entering.


----------



## stevebd62

here's my entry


----------



## Nixem

Here is my dream machine!!! : )

The Dream I Never Had

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $1,945.99 (USD)

CPU - AMD FX-8350 8-Core Processor 4.0GHz
RAM - Crucial Ballistix 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory
Cooling - Thermalright, Inc. Spirit 140
Keyboard - Logitech Black Wired Illuminated Keyboard
Mouse - Logitech G600 MMO Gaming Mouse
Other - 4 - Fractal Design Silent Series R2 FD-FAN-SSR2-140 140mm Fan
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard
Hard Drive - Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD256 256GB 2.5-inch SSD
OS - Microsoft Windows 8 Pro
Power - Rosewill CAPSTONE Series CAPSTONE-750 750W Power Supply
Mouse Pad - XTRAC PADS Ripper Optical Mouse pad
Graphics - GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition GV-R787OC-2GD Video Card
Optical Drive - LITE-ON 12X Blu-ray Burner with Blu Ray 3D Feature SATA IHBS112-04
Monitor - Hanns-G HL272HPB 27" 2ms Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor
Case - Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Audio - Logitech Wireless Gaming Headset G930 with 7.1 Surround Sound


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Updated entry: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1QxHU

CPU: AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor ($144.99 @ Newegg)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Amazon)

Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)

Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($179.99 @ Amazon)

Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 750GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($489.99 @ NCIX US)

Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($299.99 @ Newegg)

Video Card: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($299.99 @ Newegg)

Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($184.00 @ Newegg)

Power Supply: LEPA G Series 1600W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($269.72 @ Amazon)

Total: $2178.65
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)

I'd get a single 290x but it wasn't available on the parts picker.


----------



## Hawxie

Change of plans









Updated dream rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5456717


----------



## Merestone

Count me in.

My dream rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5485649


----------



## byteninja2

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5487047
In, thanks for the contest


----------



## Domino

Updated dream rig:



Ans: 155


----------



## NewHighScore

Just updated my rig again. Has been a few months since last update and there is lots of new goodies out. I plan to mod the case by replacing the powersupply and mounting a new one in where the drive bays were. I would love a high powered sff system.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4880207

i7 4770k
evga z87 stinger
evga geforce 780 Classified w/ ACX Cooler
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133
Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
EVGA Slim SLOT-LOAD Internal 8x DVDRW SATA Drive for EVGA Hadron Chassis (OEM-UJ8C5)
EVGA mITX ACX CPU Cooler 92MM Sleeve Direct Touch 4 Heat Pipe Intel Socket 1150/1155/1156
Windows 7 OEM 64 bit
EVGA Hadron Air Mini-ITX Steel Black Chassis With 500W 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
Silverstone Strider Gold ST65F-G 650W ATX 12V 80PLUS Gold Power Supply Active PFC 120mm Fan
Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 120MM 1100RPM Dual Pack
NZXT Hue 3 RGB Color Changing LED Controller

Total: $2406.00 CAD from NCIX. biggrin.gif

Cheers and good luck to everyone! *crosses fingers*


----------



## wildfire99

My current Dream Rig!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3831479

Would get me off this e5200, 9600gso setup









at $2700 but i would be happy to come up with the rest or shave off a thing or two.

If i win this i will get a small color OCN tattoo and post it on this thread.


----------



## playboysmoov

Here's my updated rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5487953

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1RfrT

$2387.06 according to pc part picker.

Man I want to win this!


----------



## fleetfeather

updated for custom loop

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5409362


----------



## protzman

Quick little update now that I updated my computer a little bit:

Asus Impact mitx : $225
i7 4770k : $350
Asus GTX 780 : $660
4 Samsung 120gb EVO SSD : $400
2 WD Red 2TB hdd: $208
Misc caselabs items: $150

Less than $2000 (around 1950)


----------



## feddy45

My dream machine:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Rs59

Totlal: $2051.90


----------



## RatPatrol01

Updated mine

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($214.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($126.92 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Kingston SSDNow V200 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($159.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($64.95 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($658.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* EVGA Hadron Mini ITX Tower Case w/500W Power Supply ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* Acer B276HULymiidprz 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($499.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2345.80
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-21 14:38 EDT-0400)_


----------



## The EX1

I would love to try an Ivy-E build! I could afford the rest if I won!

Using RigBuilder...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5489000


----------



## ricklen

I would love to have this rig to game on my brand new BenQ monitor <3
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5489096

Corsair 600T: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139017
EVGA GTX780: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130952
Corsair RM850 PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139056
G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB PC17000: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468
Gigabyte GA-Z87-OC: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128596
Intel i7 4770K: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901
Phanteks PH-TC14PE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011
Samsung 840 Pro Series: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193

And some spare money for extra cooling


----------



## 03artist

well i updated my set up....

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1RKzx


----------



## GhostDog99

*My Ultimate Rig*

CPU - I7 4960X http://www.amazon.com/Intel-i7-4960X-Extreme-Processors-BX80633I74960X/dp/B00EMHM6JK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382467597&sr=8-1&keywords=4960x

Mobo - Asus Rampage iv Extreme http://www.amazon.com/Rampage-IV-Extreme-Extended-Motherboard/dp/B0061XSBZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382468310&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+rampage+iv+extreme

Ram - Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB 2400MHz http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-PC3-19200-CMD32GX3M4A2400C10/dp/B00A6JFWNA/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1382467761&sr=8-7&keywords=corsair+dominator+platinum+32gb

GPUs - 4 EVGA GTX Titans http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-06G-P4-2791-KR/dp/B00BL8BX7O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382467841&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx+titan

SSD - 3 Samsung Electronics 840 EVO-Series 1TB http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-EVO-Series-2-5-Inch-MZ-7TE1T0BW/dp/B00E3W16OU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382467885&sr=8-1&keywords=1tb+ssd

PSU - 2 Corsair AX1200i http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Professional-Digital-Modular-Platinum/dp/B008O0ZKMQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1382468001&sr=8-5&keywords=corsair+1200i+power+supply

Case - CaseLabs Magnum TH10 http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_1226&products_id=37262

now for cooling all of this it would be full on wartercooling but there are too many parts for me to list tham all

and if i was to stay in the 2500$ i would upgrade my ROG PC with

EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX - 659.95$
Intel i7 4930K - 579.99$
XSPC Razor GTX Titan/GTX780 Waterblock - 121.99$
CaseLabs Magnum TH10 - 649.95$
Total - 2377.85$


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

If I won, I'd update my "Muzzle Flash" build and turn it into my $2500 dream build.

I'd buy the following and add to it parts from my previous build:

Case: CaseLabs M8 case - $502.95
Video: 3 EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked - $1979.97
Waterblocks: 3 EK-FC Titan SE - $332.97
SLI Bridge: EVGA Pro Sli Bridge 3-way - $29.99

Total upgrades: $2845.88

Add to that:

3770K CPU, GA-Z77X-UP7 motherboard, 12GB Trident X memory, Samsung 840 Pro SSD, all the other water cooling gear and sleeving already up and running, and that will make a killer machine for $345.88 out of pocket.


----------



## Moragg

I've downgraded the CPU since Haswell will be more than sufficient for a few years, when I can see if the AMD CPUs improve or Intel release a 6/8 core processor that's actually worth it. Or ARM comes up with something interesting.

4770K - £240
Sabertooth Z87 - £180
16GB 2133MHz RAM - £150
2xAMD R9 290 - £350(?)
Seasonic 1000W Platinum - £200
Corsair H100i - £90
BluRay ODD - £50
Samsung 840 PRO 256GB - £150
5 Deltas + Fan controller £100
Arc XL - £100

£2000 should cover the whole thing, anything above $2500 paid out of my own pocket ofc.

Edit: if I win before December I will buy the Windforce 290 in America and have it brought over, saving me at least £50 per card.


----------



## legoman786

I've updated my rig. Better matches, updated pricing, etc.


----------



## Johny Boy

Oct update with 280X CF replacing GTX 760 Sli.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1GOQK
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1GOQK/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1GOQK/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($82.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($174.99 @ NCIX US)
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($118.47 @ Amazon)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($249.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($249.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair 500R Black ATX Mid Tower Case ($104.99 @ NCIX US)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 760W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($159.98 @ NCIX US)
Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($549.98 @ Amazon)
Total: $2296.33

(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-22 16:00 EDT-0400)


----------



## ZHoob2004

Pretty happy with my current (albeit meager) setup, but here's the list of changes I would make with $2500 (not necessarily for a single system)

Presenting: Computer Stuff I Would Buy If I Had $2500 to Spend

Desktop Upgrades:
R9 280X http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127759 (single slot capable preferred)
G.SKILL Ripjaws X 2x8GB DDR3 1866 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231528
OCZ Vertex 450 256GB SSD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227967

Server Upgrades:
Lian-li PC-A76 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112388
Blu-Ray Burner http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136269
Supermicro SAS Controller http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816101792
2x SFF-8087 to 4x SATA Adapter Cable http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200884 (brand not important)
3x molex->4x SATA Power adapter http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812422815 (brand not important)
10-12x WD Green 3TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136874 (as funds allow)

and a chunk of cash left for shipping/variations in price.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Last update?









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5456161


----------



## Lisjak

Awesome contest!

My Dream build:

Corsair Obsidian 750D - 159$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024

Asus Maximus VI Hero - 195$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131989

Crucial Ballistix 16GB 1866 - 200$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148563

Corsair RM850 - 159$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139056

Intel Core i7-4770K - 339$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

Sapphire radeon R9 290X - 580$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202058

Samsung 840 EVO 500GB - 339$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147249

Western Digital Green 3TB - 129$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136874

EKWB watercooling components - 500$

All together around 2603$









Let's not forget the answer: 15*10+5=155


----------



## prophetd7

update http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904000


----------



## tictoc

Been awhile since I updated my entry.

Updated Rig: Ultimate Rig

PC PartPicker Total: $2482.90


----------



## Passion

I updated my post/entry for the ultimate rig competition!









Rigbuilder
PC Part Picker

Overview
*CPU* : i7-4770K
*Mobo* : Asus Z87-PRO ATX
*Cooler* : Cooler Master Hyper 212 (Custom Water Loop will be added on later)
*HDD*: Samsung 840 250GB
*GPU* #1 : EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card
*GPU* #2 : EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card
*RAM* : Samsung 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory or Corsair Vengeance 16GB ( 2 x 8GB)
*PSU* : SeaSonic Platinum 860W

Total Price is $2,507.


----------



## Archer S

UPDATE









EVGA GTX780 - $699
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917

Seasonic Platinum 1000W - $255
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151105

Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5 - $200
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128604

Core i7 4770K - $338
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

Samsung 840 pro 256GB SSD - $250
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193

Corsair Obsidian 350D - $110
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139021

Corsair Vengeance pro 16gb 2133 - $180
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233541

Total after taxes and shipping from newegg.ca: $2347.52 CAD

I plan to add a second GTX780 on my own as well as a 1TB HDD


----------



## nitroxyl

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394048/version/5394050

Updated entirely just to upgrade my current system with a pair of MSI R9 280X's and to run 2 Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD's in Raid 0 for that extra performance!


----------



## Wakalakaz

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Skj6

now to start contributing to get my posts up to 25, 24 to go lol.


----------



## StormX2

Ok here is my Update.. I seriously think that if I won hard liek this, that I would be able to utilize an awesome computer for years to come.

So here is my personal overkill

Core i7 4930k
$529.99 Micro Center

ASUS P9X79 PRO LGA 2011
$309.99 New Egg

4 x 8GB Ballastix Tactical LP's @ 1.35v 1600mhz cl8
$315.96 New Egg

EVGA SC GTX 780 3GB DDR5
$659.99 New Egg (Arkham Origins yay!)

2 x 256gb RAID 0 Samsung 840 Pro SSD
$429.98

Noctua NH-D14 SE2011
$ 84.99

Total Shipped + Tax + $10 for Drive to Microcenter lol

$2489.78

Im not entirely Sold on the Noctua

Also, I will of course be reusing a number of items from my Sig Rig.

Mechanical Keyboard, the Dethadder, Powersupply and most like the case. I have other cases though in a pinch ;p

The purpose of this build is to have enough of a backbone to be able to be reused for as long as possible, a strong Graphcis card that I likely wont need to change out for a long time, and then when I do, My Processor and Memory is Still going to be holding strong in the next of next gen, I hope.


----------



## Draven

Updated my OP with this...

Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 350D mATX $109.99

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K $249.99

RAM: G.Skill Trident X 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) $174.99

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Gene $209.99

GPU: 2x Sapphire Radeon R9 290x $1199.98

Fans: Corsair Air Series SP120 Twin Pack x3 $86.97
Corsair Air Series AF140 $16.99

Comes to 2371.74 so the rest of the money will go towards water blocks for the 2 GPUs.


----------



## gdubc

Was waiting to see some reviews, but now *updated*


----------



## dekciW

Alright my bodies ready...

-Intel Ivy Bridge E 4960X or 4930K

-ASUS RIVE Black

-2 x R290X (AMD or XFX)

-Corsair 900D

-Corsair Dominator GT 16Gb 2133

-2 x Samsung 840 Pro

Everything else gets recycled from current build...But last 3 items are optional xP. Do X's really Overclock any better then K's?

Answer to the question - A very wide rim.


----------



## P-39 Airacobra

CPU
AMD FX-8350 8-Core Processor 4.0GHz Socket AM3+ FD8350FRHKBOX

Motherboard
MSI 990FXA-GD80V2 ATX AMD Motherboard

Graphics
MSI Radeon HD 7990 6GB GDDR5 Video Card

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory

Hard Drive
ADATA 240GB S511 Series 2.5" SATA III 6Gb/s SSD

Optical Drive
LITE-ON DVD Writer - Bulk - Black SATA Model iHAS224-06 LightScribe Support

Cooling
Corsair Air Series A70 Performance CPU Cooler CAFA70

OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64

Monitor
Acer V193DJb Black 19" 5ms LCD Monitor

Keyboard
Microsoft Black Wired Desktop 600

Power
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W Power Supply

Case
Antec 902
$109.99
Visit Store

Mouse
Microsoft Wired BlueTrack Mouse Comfort 6000

Audio
ASUS Xonar Essence ST 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Audio Card

Would be so nice to win this thing.


----------



## aymanibousi

added my rig in rigbuilder


----------



## Maliktwohundred

a corsair 650d case
seasonic platinum 860w fully modular power supply
any good WiFi adapter
corsair dominator platinum 16gb (2x8) 2133 cl9 ram
intel core i7 4930k processor
msi x79a gd45+ socket 2011 motherboard
corsair h100i water cooler
a 1 tb Samsung evo ssd
his ipower his iceqx2 r9 280x
windows 8.1

all together $2488, on PC part picker for the u s of a

really trying to go for the ultra badass black and silver theme here.
i would have put a 290x in here but the after market versions aren't out yet, and i am trying to stay away from color.
i would have preferred the 100w version of the power supply but it increases cost. i also would have liked the 2400 MHz version of that ram but its sooo much more expensive.

obviously a few blanks left in this build like an hdd, which i can afford so it wouldn't really matter.
fingers crossed! knock on wood!


----------



## Skillers Inc

CPU
Intel i7-4770K

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus VI Impact LGA1150

Graphics
Geforce GTX 660

RAM
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro MX7PD256BW 256 GB SSD
WD 1TB Intellipower HDD

Optical Drive
LG Blu-Ray x14 Burner

Cooling
Corsair Hydro H100i

OS
Windows 8.1

Keyboard
Logitech G19s 920-004985 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard

Power
Corsair HX850

Case
Corsair Obsidian 800D

Mouse
Cyborg R.A.T. 5 Black

Audio
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1


----------



## Chaython

Error: Dream Machine = too expensive. error #5493344


----------



## angel88888

Update
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87 Extreme4 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($184.08 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($177.73 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($623.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($623.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian Series 800D ATX Full Tower Case ($264.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Enthusiast 850W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($111.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2501.72


----------



## bladexngt

Added my Rig in Rig Builder!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5493452


----------



## Lionheart1980

A revised update to my old first post (#3522) which had *Z77* mobo with matching parts...
http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/Lionheart1980/saved/2Eqx

This revised update have *X79* mobo and matching parts which i would love to win


----------



## Wakalakaz

resubmitting with updated build. http://pcpartpicker.com/user/deathfromup/saved/2Esf


----------



## vipirius

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/vipirius/saved/2jWj

Well here's my entry for this month. I might swap out the 780 for a R9-290X once overclocked benchmarks for the non-reference models comes out.


----------



## azanimefan

i've been waiting for the r9-290x to come out to post my revised rig for october. now it's here i can post away!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($558.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($76.99 @ Newegg)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($6.20 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($268.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($177.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital WD VelociRaptor 1TB 2.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive ($239.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card ($585.91 @ Newegg)
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($108.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre Pro LED 148.7 CFM 200mm Fan ($17.85 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP 51.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($11.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP 51.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($11.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($163.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse ($62.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2602.78
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-24 20:00 EDT-0400)_


----------



## banging34hzs

Rig update!! And good luck to all!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z87 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($585.91 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($585.91 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* SAPPHIRE 100924 Active DisplayPort Adapter ($26.99)
*Total:* $2449.76
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-25 00:02 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Hawk8808

here is mine on pc partpicker http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Hawk8808/saved/2FWi

total is 2295.72 updated!


----------



## Snyderman34

Case: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D $274.99
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K $339.99
RAM: Corsair Vengence 32GB (4x8GB) $365.98
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Hero $207.18
GPU: 2x Sapphire Radeon R9 290x $580
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-1200AX 1200-Watt Power Supply $269.99
Monitors: HP LV2311 23" 1080p monitors $385.32

Total: 2423.32

Would also grab a triple monitor stand for the monitors at some point. Quite the long shot, but I hope I win. Little bro would love my current PC


----------



## RRDGames

Here is mine it:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5495350

http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/1V0PQJSBI32Z/ref=cm_wl_rlist_go_o_C-2

Total cost = £1,473.07 GBP or $2,386.37 US Dollars


----------



## huzzug

I'll update mine with the 290X since its out

*Here's* the list


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Resubmitting my proposed ultimate rig for this month. Pretty much just adding a Titan and replacing all of my 2tb drives with 4tb drives. They would round off my build nicely. Rig Builder Link

CPU: Intel 4960X - $1069

Mobo: Rampage IV Extreme - $415.00

Ram: 64GB Corsair Dominator - $679.98

HDD: 8x WD 4tb 7200rpm - $2,239.92

PSU: EVGA NEX 1500 - $349.99

GPU: 4x EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked - $4,119.96

Case: Custom Danger Den Doublewide Tower 29 - $780

OS: Win 7 Ultimate - $319.99

Total: $9,975.82


----------



## xXLDXx

I would love to win this system :X

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/phld95/saved/2ENe

Total: $2499.72


----------



## Maliktwohundred

the price of the h100i just went up so i am $1.81 over...
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1T0tY

this is also an update sort of, i like both


----------



## DannyT

https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=203429&action=wish_lists

I've changed a few things


----------



## Kokin

I'd love to rebuild/upgrade my current rig using the $2500 and here is what I would buy:

*Total: $2500*

$800 - *GPU* - Sapphire Radeon HD 7990
$220 - *CPU* - Intel i5 4670K
$220 - *Motherboard* - Asus Maximus VI Impact
$460 - *Case* - CaseLabs Mercury S3 + Pedestal
$600 - *Watercooling* - 7990 block + EK-FB Asus M6I block + radiators + etc.
$200 - shipping/taxes/price variations (possibly sleeving)

Things I already have and would transfer over:

*Memory:* Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US DDR3 1600mhz 2x4GB
*PSU:* Seasonic X750
*SSD:* Crucial M4 256GB
*HDD:* Western Digital 1TB Blue Scorpio

Edit: If this isn't possible, I will update this with a M-ATX system.


----------



## -X3-

Updated my rig. These 290X's look kinda good.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826447


----------



## banging34hzs

new update!!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1TtVN

chose not to go crossfire 290x's but with one for eyefinity along with some 2011/Ivy-e action. Anything that is missing will come from my current rig if not used for a new family computer.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($304.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus P9X79 LE ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($224.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($157.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card ($585.91 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Antec 850W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($225.98 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2440.82
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-26 14:59 EDT-0400)_


----------



## brazilianloser

Yeah would love to update the most important parts of my system with this toys on my JaboyWinRigContest http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5497598


----------



## GoEz

Might as well jump in on this

Dream Rig

Comes in around $2770, so maybe cut out a r9 280x and crossfire later.

I'll keep on dreaming about it then...


----------



## Brokenstorm

updated rig for 290x: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1TzIe


----------



## soulwrath

updating with 290x

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1TCgz


----------



## krisz9

I need a new rig bad...please for the love of sanity..

It's great that you guys are doing this! Thanks for the chance and good luck to all









rig is on rigbuilder. updating it as i can.


----------



## Gualichu04

updated my rig with r9 290x and ivy bridge-e.
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/gualichu04/saved/2Fnc
including a Swiftech APOGEE HD Ultimate Extreme Performance Water Block $70
total is $2515


----------



## Zboe

Updated the rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5497991


----------



## krz94

update

PCPartPicker part list: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1TG8X

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($335.00 @ Canada Computers)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Canada Computers)
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($201.65 @ DirectCanada)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($172.33 @ Newegg Canada)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($499.00 @ Canada Computers)
Video Card: PowerColor Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card ($612.84 @ Newegg Canada)
Case: Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($97.19 @ DirectCanada)
Power Supply: Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($161.74 @ DirectCanada)
Monitor: Asus VE278H 27.0" Monitor ($229.99 @ NCIX)
Total: $2409.73
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)

Thanks







goodluck. only a few months left


----------



## XgenZeepee

Updated my dream rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4995170


----------



## ronnin426850

Post to ensure I'm in the drawing, because I don't know if the issue with old post not being counted was resolved or not


----------



## xpinkkittehx

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/xpinkkittehx/saved/2Fvp

:3 I would love to have this,

and if prices raise, cut out the 2 notua fans


----------



## blenton

First and last update.
Since along with a decent rig I'm also in dire need of fresh periphery I'd distribute the $2500 on the following new components:

AMD FX-Series X8 8350
Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
16GB DDR3 (4x4GB) Corsair Vengance
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Radeon R9 290X

That comes out to about $1500.
I'd move the storage disks and use the current case for a while till I can afford a new one.
The remaining grand would go on the X-Star DP 2710 monitor, roughly $500 with shipping and taxes here, and the last $500 would be distributed across a decent mouse, keyboard, speakers and headphones.


----------



## behappy

Intel Core i7-4820K Ivy Bridge-E 3.7GHz (Turbo 3.9GHz) LGA 2011 130W Quad-Core Desktop
ASUS Sabertooth X79 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
LIAN LI PC-A75WX Black ATX Full Tower Computer Case
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
MSI Gaming N770 TF 4GD5/OC GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
CORSAIR AXi series AX760i 760W Digital ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMD8GX3M2B2133C9
SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE750BW 2.5" 750GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
XSPC Raystorm RX360 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ D5 Variant Pump Included and Free Dead-Water!
Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm SSO2-Bearing (Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing) Premium Quiet Quality Fan with Round Frame, AAO Technology
Overclock.net stickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't forget the stickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$2400 eww Hope overclock.net pays the bill


----------



## skupples

re-sub, rig in sig.


----------



## HeaveN_AkirA

Update here !


----------



## DiNet

Update
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5245441
Taxes are awesome


----------



## Colin0912

Updated
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5218246

New Mobo,CPU Cooler,Ram,GPU Changed To 770's,More SSD's =]


----------



## Archngamin

EDIT:http://pcpartpicker.com/user/archngamin/saved/2G58

Looking to throw these parts into my current case.


----------



## Destrto

Resubmitting. Made some major changes.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Destrto/saved/2Duw


----------



## lilvipr05

Here is mine.....http://pcpartpicker.com/user/lilvipr05/saved/2G51


----------



## xXLDXx

My little update when from AMD/AMD to Intel/Nvidia









http://pcpartpicker.com/user/phld95/saved/#savedbuild_621123


----------



## TapTapTempo

CPU- i7 4770k $339
GPU- MSI GTX 780 x2 $998
MOBO- Asus Sabertooth $ 239
PSU- Seasonic X-850 $169
COOLER- CORSAIR H110 $117
RAM- Corsair Dominator 16GB $244
SOUND- Asus Xonar Essence $169
SSD- SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 256GB $214

And there we go







Good luck everyone!!

*Updated. Total= $2489"


----------



## LDV617

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5500846

Link to mine in rig builder, would give it to my little bro and take the old one I built for him and use it for SETI.

Good luck everyone


----------



## JambonJovi

Updated.









http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/JambonJovi/saved/2sEJ


CPU Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core *£371.99*
CPU Cooler Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid *£88.50*
Motherboard Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 *£239.99*
Memory Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 *£205.39*
Storage Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" SSD *£125.99*
Video Card Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB *£429.34*
Case Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 (Black) ATX Mid Tower *£69.26*
*Total: £1530.46 = $2461.74*


----------



## Kaiin2014

Updated the ultimate rig to an ITX Mini Monster! GL to the Sept/Oct entrants!

edit: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5153205


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

I decided to throw in the thing I've been planning for a while. Maybe I'll get the necessary post count for the next month's draw, whatever, just for fun:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5501875

It's an AM2-based 7-drive NAS booting FreeBSD off a USB stick. One drive is SSD reserved for swapping, logging, all that cache work whatever a good raid needs. The other six drives have a total storage space of 24TB, and will provide 16TB under soft-raid 6 (to secure against two failures). Simple but efficient cooler secures the CPU temps at low noise levels (well, there's the issue of the drives humming away), and allows clearance for Ripjaws (with soft raid it may be needed, since mem use is high). Hardware with more power than SOC allows better network/data speeds, encryption, and many services, like streaming, backup management, version control, and other exciting stuff.


----------



## Hefner

I already posted a build earlier this thread but I didn't have 25 posts at that time so I didn't get picked. Now I finally have the required 25+ so I'm ready to join.

The build of my dreams:

http://oi42.tinypic.com/2qwh651.jpg

Total kost: 2642,27€

Cheers


----------



## Gungnir

I shall through my name into the proverbial hat as well:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5502577/ (upgrade for my current rig)

i7 3770k *$324.99*
MSI N780 TF x2 *$1039.98* ($519.99 each)
G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x4gb 1600 *$74.99*
Samsung 840 EVO 250gb *$169.99*
Seasonic X-1050 (modular!) *$189.99*
Corsair H100i *$109.99*
Corsair Carbide Air 540 *$129.99*
ASUS Xonar_DG *$29.99*
QNIX QX2710LED *$400*

TOTAL: *$2469.91*

All prices from Newegg as of today.


----------



## delusion87

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5181500
Updated, Thanks to AMD Nvidia prices dropped so







Added 780gtx instead of 280x
1904 euro equals to 2617 dollar atm


----------



## joelk2

Honestly ive updated my rig just so am not in the market for anything (as such).

as part of my upgrade i didnt have the budget to buy a new GPU so on that bases.

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/15TLw

just a GTX 780 would keep me gaming trouble free for the next few years










here is a link to my build log.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437956/build-log-limited-edition-parvum-nvidia-battlebox/0_100#post_21082858


----------



## xXLDXx

My little update: Moved to ca.pcpartpicker.com (Canada)

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/phld95/saved/2GXp

Total: 2593.67 CAD = 2478.19 USD :X


----------



## nanoprobe

Update again
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4977872


----------



## Katawa

What a cool idea for a contest! Here's my entry









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5504819
http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/Katawa/saved/2Hok

$2661.00 Canadian

Choose 7970's even with the recent card shakeup because I already have one.


----------



## zealord

so how does this worK?

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5504865


----------



## Eclipx2

This is probably everyone's dream rig right now. It starts with Crossfire 290X's fed by a i7 4930k. It's fully water cooled, with the equivalent of 7x120mm of radiator space. This is a thread of Ultimate rigs though, so it doesn't end there. All the core components (mobo, ram, GPU block/ CPU block) are a black/gray color scheme entirely. Every other component, like the PSU, case, fittings, tubes, and fans are solid white. Every PSU cable is sleeved white as well. I would probably paint the radiator housings white, since there weren't any 140mm white rads like the XSPC AX series. This would be incredible powerful and gorgeous, truly an Ultimate rig. Now for the hardest part, getting this out of my head...

CPU
Intel Core i7-4930K

Graphics
2x AMD R9-290X

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Pro
capacity: 256 GBytes

Case
Fractal Design Define R4 with Window Arctic White

Power
NZXT HALE90 V2 NP-1GM-1000A 1000W

Rads
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 140mm

Blocks
2x EK-FC R9-290X VGA Block- Acetal
XSPC Raystorm CPU Waterblock - Intel

Water Cooling bits: (all 1/2" ID 3/4" OD G1/4)
Mayhems Pastel - Ice White
XSPC FLX Premium Grade PVC Tubing
Bitspower G1/4 Deluxe White Rotary Compression Fitting
X2O 750 Dual 5.25 Bay Reservoir Pump

Sleeved Cables:
Silverstone Model PP07-MBW 11.81" Sleeved Extension Power Supply Cable, 1 x Motherboard 24pin Connector
Silverstone Model PP07-PCIW 11.81" Sleeved Extension Power Supply Cable, 1 x 8pin to PCI-E 8pin(6+2) Connector
Silverstone Model PP07-EPS8W 11.81" Sleeved Extension Power Supply Cable, 1 x 8pin to EPS12V 8pin(4+4) Connector
Silverstone Model PP07-IDE6W 11.81" Sleeved Extension Power Supply Cable, 1 x 6pin to PCI-E 6pin Connector

I have a 16GB ram kit I got with RAM was cheap, so that would be in there too.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5505536
Total cost of this Rig: $3,045.49 (USD)


----------



## jd2195

Just updated my entry as it hadnt been updated in a while. The rig is in my sig if you want a quick look.


----------



## seit

That is some insanely generous and absolutely awesome Contest :O

Anyway here is my dream rig









Rigbuilder:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5505734

MicroATX for slightly smaller compact besign fitting smaller spaces. Quiet and packing hell of a punch. Cherry on top is completly awesome 21:9 ASUS MX299Q Monitor. (btw. update your part matcher when there is an occasion - there is no this model of monitor there yet )

CPU
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell LGA1150

Motherboard
Asrock Z87M Extreme4 Intel Z87

Graphics
Gigabyte GV-N780OC-3GD graphics card - GF GTX 780

RAM
G.Skill DDR3 16GB (2x8GB) 1600MHz RipjawsX CL9

Hard Drive I
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA3 (WD10EZEX)

Hard Drive II
Samsung SSD EVO Series 240GB

Monitor
Asus 29" MX299Q

Power
Corsair RM Series 650W

Case
Fractal Design Define Mini

Total - 7670 zł ~ 1836 euro ~ 2507 $

EDIT: ugh I just realized that I was too much of a lurker and not enough of a contributor here, so I don't qualify.
Anyway - I'll leave this post here. Maybe someone will like the build


----------



## blooder11181

i had a second rig much cheaper than the 1º

the admin can choose one.


----------



## Bradey

updated mine as well
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829566


----------



## Kaiin2014

Rabbit Rabbit! GL to everybody! updated my ultimate winner sig rig with a hadron air case


----------



## sadeter

Decided to update my entry as well. Rig in my sig below. Total is currently about $2900 but prices will always change and some of it I'd buy myself.

Skill answer is 155.


----------



## junkerde

sept and october needs an update


----------



## stevebd62

here's my November entry


----------



## Topsu

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($309.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Extreme ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($374.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($144.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ Microcenter)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card ($569.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Gentle Typhoon 57.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($18.19 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($129.60 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Swiftech MCP655™ 12v Water Pump w/ Speed Control and 3/8" Conversion Kit (317 GPH) ($104.95)
*Other:* Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Triple 120mm Radiator ($99.99)
*Other:* EK Supremacy Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal (EK-Supremacy - Acetal) ($72.99)
*Other:* EK Radeon R9-290X VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acrylic ($106.99)
*Other:* FrozenQ PC Mods 250mm Liquid Fusion V Series "2nd Generation" Reservoir - UV Cathode ($99.99)
*Other:* PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD - Bloodshed Red ($2.50)
*Other:* Alphacool Compression Fitting - G 1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD (13/10mm) - Deep Black x10 ($70.00)
*Other:* Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator ($75.00)
*Total:* $2452.90
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-01 17:20 EDT-0400)_

That is my dream rig, too bad ssd didn't fit the 2.5k


----------



## iamwardicus

Update my rig (it's in the sig). I'm Dreaming of going back to Intel (until Kaveri comes out at least) so that's the route I'm gonna go if I were to be lucky enough to win one of the next 3ish months of prizes. I just need the motherboard, processor, updated watercooling parts, and the video card.

Yes I'm choosing Nvidia - mainly because there's such a difference in Blizzard games in Nvidia's favor. If Blizzard ever chooses to support mantle, then I'll be in the AMD crowd. Same thing for Kaveri - should Blizzard use HSA and the incredible FPU power of Kaveri to provide speed increases in their 3 main titles, I'll again be in the AMD crowd.


----------



## nitroxyl

Here's my November entry! http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5394048


----------



## JayKthnx

Is this contest still active? No winners announced since august in OP...


----------



## pcoutu17

Update to the rig!

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/pcoutu17/saved/2t3d

The remaining funds would be used for a custom loop


----------



## iandroo888

new month so reposting... no changes in list since the last two... havent found any need to change anything yet tho i still cant decide if i want rigid or normal tubing... i love rigid but i love those monsoon chain saw compression fittings >< apparently monsoon is about to announce their rigid tubing line... if it has the monsoon chainsaw style... then its a def to rigid !

all these parts are little parts i drool over and dream to have one day..

*List*

Aquacomputer Kryographics for GTX 680 - Acrylic Glass Edition, Nickel Version - $141.95 <= THIS BLOCK IS SOOOO PRETTY omg :O
EK-FB KIT RE4 - Nickel + Acetal CSQ (4 Fittings) Motherboard Waterblocks - $127.95 @ PerformancePCs
2x CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 Desktop Memory Model CMD32GX3M4A2133C9 - $449.99 ea @ Newegg <= THIS RAM ARE SOOOO PRETTY ! must NOT W/C
CaseLabs Merlin SM8 Case (Black Matte, R-ATX, MB Door XL Clear, Cable Door Ventilated, Top Ventilated 31mm Cover, Top Drop-In 120.4 rad mount, Bottom 120.4 rad mount, USB3.0/HD audio, ventilated flex bay cover, hex mesh pci) - $489.90 @ CaseLabs.net
CaseLabs HDD Cage Assy - Flex-Bay - $34.95 @ CaseLabs.net
MDPC Black Small Sleeve Dumping Pack and Red Small Sleeving. ~ $120 @ MDPC <= must have the MDPC sleeving !
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480) - $124.95 ea @ PerformancePCs OR Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Radiator - $139.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (240) - $84.95 ea @ PerformancePCs OR Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240 Radiator - $89.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
EK-D5 X-Res TOP 100 CSQ - Acetal - $63.95 @ PerformancePCs
4x Monsoon Chain Gun Compression Fittings, 3/8" x 5/8" 4-Pack - Red - 28.95 ea ($115.80) @ PerformancePCs <= the oh so nice compression fittings drool
7x Corsair SP120 High Performance - $27.95/2pk ($195.65)@ Amazon
Bitspower D5/MCP655 Matte Black Finish Mod Kit - $44.95 @ PerformancePCs <= sexy mod for the pump ! !
*GRAND TOTAL $2,477.93* or $2,497.93 if using Alphacools

If using rigid tubing

4x Rigid Revolver Compression Fitting 3/8" x 1/2" Diamond Knurled 4 Pack - Anodized Black - $26.95 ea ($107.80) @ PerformancePCs
*GRAND TOTAL $2,485.93* or $2,505 if using Alphacools

*Other stuff XD*

PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear - $2.50/ft @ PerformancePCs
OR
3x PrimoChill 1/2in Rigid Acrylic Tubing - 24in - Clear OR Red(4 Pack) - $19.95 ($59.95) @ PerformancePCs
PrimoChilll Rigid Acrylic Bending Kit - $12.99 @ PerformancePCs

More stuff like connectors, terminals, tools, heatshrink... (no clue how much needed either....)
2x Mayhems Pastel Red Concentrate - 250ml - $21.95 ea @ PerformancePCs
CaseLabs 120.2 Flex-Bay Radiator Mount (6-bay) - $32.95 @ CaseLabs.net
EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Full Nickel - $96.95 @ PerformancePCs


----------



## Hawk8808

Here is mine!! board and cpu upgrade and some other new parts!!! =) http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Hawk8808/saved/2FWi

total cost $2700.22


----------



## Lionheart1980

Reposting to enter for Nov!







Still the same rigs i had posted earlier...


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Reposting to enter for Nov!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the same rigs i had posted earlier...


You don't need to do that, see op.


----------



## fleetfeather

updated again,
best of luck to all

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5409362


----------



## famous1994

Updated mine:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5282291


----------



## xXLDXx

New Build For New Month Entry :X

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/phld95/saved/2IuF


----------



## charlesquik

motherboard: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132038
gpu: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127754 *2
memory: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233542 * 2
psu: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039
cpu: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901
case: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001
ssd: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233398 * 2
harddrive: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533 *2 raid 0
sound card : http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271004
cpu cooler: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&Tpk=h100i

Grand total : $3,692.88 on newegg

answer is 155









good luck everyone


----------



## krisz9

you guys dont need to keep updating via posting..just follow the admin's instructions.


----------



## eternal7trance

That reminds me, I need to update mine


----------



## Solonowarion

No need to update either. If/when you win you get a chance to choose what to get. You dont get stuck with what you have previously posted.


----------



## robertmarcus

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5508651


----------



## Modd3d

Throwing in another entry for november! cheers, everybody.


----------



## robE

My first entry to this contest







gl everyone!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5509201


----------



## Brutuz

Updating mine. Eventually will get 2x23" 1080p screens for 4x total in Surround, pretty much pushing equal pixel count to 4k.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($379.00 @ PLE Computers)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($259.00 @ CPL Online)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning 3GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($600.00 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning 3GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($600.00 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning 3GB Video Card (3-Way SLI) ($600.00 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Antec 1300W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($399.00 @ PCCaseGear)
*Monitor:* Dell U2913WM 60Hz 29.0" Monitor ($498.00 @ CPL Online)
*Total:* $3335.00
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-04 00:45 EST+1100)_


----------



## skupples

Re-post

Dream Rig!

btw, the delay's are par for the course as of recent.


----------



## Alex132

Still trying for this competition D:


----------



## trendy

My update for November.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Aaaand I updated my proposal with stacker case and a PCIE2 SAS expansion card good for another 8 hdds. Not so budget anymore, but much better expandability. If you're doing video editing/CAD it should hold enough room for any projects.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5501875

*CPU*
AMD A8-5600K

*Hard Drive*
SanDisk 120 GB SSD

6x WD Red 4TB SATA 3
capacity: 16 TBytes
count: 6

*OS*
FreeBSD

*Other*
Intel RMS25JB040

*Motherboard*
FM2A85X-ITX

*Power*
Rosewill Stallion 500W

*RAM*
G.Skill ripjaws 16gb
channels: 2
frequency: 1600 MHz
Lots of ram for soft raid.

*Cooling*
Phanteks PH-TC12DX

*Case*
HAF Stacker 935
The smaller part of case can be filled with hdd cages to support more drives.


----------



## shampoo911

Here's my proposed build...

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5504258

I can jam up another r9 290x, but for the time being, it is just what i can do...

EDIT: oh, and by the way... the answer 155


----------



## xpinkkittehx

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/xpinkkittehx/saved/#savedbuild_623862

2131.84 USD









Update for November


----------



## Kokin

Decided to move to mATX instead of keeping mITX if I get chosen mostly due to the R9-290s coming out. Here is my updated list:

*Components*

2x AMD Radeon R9-290 - $900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202043

Case: CaseLabs Mercury S5 + Pedestal - $600
http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s5-case/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s5-pedestal/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/s5-120-2-140-2-radiator-side-mount/
http://www.caselabs-store.com/s5-120-3-radiator-side-mount/

Mobo: ASUS GRYPHON Z87 - $165
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131977

ASUS Model GRYPHON ARMOR KIT - $45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813995016

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K - $340
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

OR

Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M - $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157294

Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-M PRO - $140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131833

*Watercooling*

2x EK-FC R9-290X (Original CSQ) - Nickel - $240
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21679/ex-blc-1568/EK_Radeon_R9-290X_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_CSQ_EK-FC_R9-290X_Original_CSQ_-_Nickel.html

2x EK R9-290X VGA Liquid Cooling RAM Backplate - $60
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21680/ex-blc-1569/EK_R9-290X_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_RAM_Backplate_-_Black_CSQ_EK-FC_R9-290X_Backplate_-_Black.html

Rad1: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Triple 120mm Radiator - $100
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14857/ex-rad-333/Alphacool_NexXxoS_UT60_Full_Copper_Triple_120mm_Radiator.html

Rad2: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator - $75
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14856/ex-rad-332/Alphacool_NexXxoS_UT60_Full_Copper_Dual_120mm_Radiator.html

*Total: $2115* (Z77 board) or *$2525* (Z87 board + Haswell CPU)

*Reuse List:*

CPU: Intel i5 3570K (possibly)
RAM: Samsung DDR3 2x4GB MV-3V4G3D/US
PSU: Seasonic X750
SSD: Crucial M4 256GB
HDD: Western Digital 1TB Blue Scorpio

CPU block: XSPC Raystorm
Radiators: XSPC EX240+EX120
Res/pump: XSPC D5 res + Swiftech D5 Vario


----------



## sdmf74

I'm Late to the show on this contest, Here is my dream rig, rigbuilder Link entry for November and December: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5510689

MOTHERBOARD - Asus rampage IV Black Edition LGA 2011
CPU - Intel I7 4930k Ivy bridge-E
GPU - EVGA gtx 780TI classified
RAM - G skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX
SSD - Samsung 840 pro 512gb
COOLING - cooler master glacier 240L
MONITOR - BenQ XL2720TE 144hz
KEYBOARD - Corsair Vengeance K70 Black Wired Black Mechanical Keyboard
PSU - EVGA supernova 1300g2
All this in my Corsair 750d case FTW

Good luck everyone! although It would be amazing to win this contest!
Answer to the question is: 155 (not sure if this is necessary, Im in the usa)


----------



## Lionheart1980

Any update?? Hey Admin, can you shed some light on what is happening so far?? Is this still active?







Just checkin


----------



## TheNegotiator

Updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5245731

Answer is 155.


----------



## h0mesauce

Thought I'd go in for a month or two here - Thanks for amazing contest and gl to all

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5511565


----------



## banging34hzs

Update to rig...

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1XHkk

Going Ive-e, Crossfire R9 290 with a 144hz Eyefinity setup new case and power supply most of my current rig will go to a new computer for my grandmother, who just beat cancer. (thanks folders)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($304.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* MSI X79A-GD45 Plus ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case:* Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Antec 850W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($225.98 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($266.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* R9 290 ($399.99)
*Other:* R9 290 ($399.99)
*Total:* $2501.90
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-05 05:12 EST-0500)_

Oh I think I can cover that $1.90









Good luck to all I am expecting a drawing any day now.


----------



## Deni

This is my ultimate rig:

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($309.99 @ NCIX US)

*CPU Cooler*: Phanteks PH-TC14PE_OR 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg)

*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($189.99 @ NCIX US)

*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($159.99 @ Newegg)

*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($214.99 @ Newegg)

*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($115.99 @ NCIX US)

*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($115.99 @ NCIX US)

*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($511.99 @ Amazon)

*Case:* Xigmatek Elysium Black ATX Full Tower Case ($219.99 @ Amazon)

*Power Supply:* Corsair 760W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ NCIX US)

*Monitor:* AOC q2963Pm 60Hz 29.0" Monitor ($422.05 @ Amazon)

*Total: $2490.95*


----------



## TapTapTempo

Was the October winner announced yet?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TapTapTempo*
> 
> Was the October winner announced yet?


Surprisingly, the first post can tell you that
http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total#post_18996188


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Surprisingly, the first post can tell you that
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total#post_18996188


So both September and October have not been awarded yet?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> So both September and October have not been awarded yet?


yep. Has happened before. They will be awarder by the end of the year, I believe.


----------



## chronicfx

Maybe admin wants to try for a bulk price on 780ti's?


----------



## Fatman811

They created a discussion thread for a reason....


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatman811*
> 
> They created a discussion thread for a reason....


Link please!


----------



## dman811

Discussion thread! Please use it.


----------



## legoman786

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420223/win-your-ultimate-rig-discussion-thread/0_100


----------



## Devo 66

Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Quad Core 3.5GHZ Processor LGA1150 Haswell 8MB Cache

ASUS Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Z87 3PCI-E16 3PCI DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 CrossFireX/SLI HDMI Motherboard

2x ASUS Radeon R9 290X 1000MHZ 4GB 6.0GHZ GDDR5 2xDVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Video Card

Corsair Vengeance Blue CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10B 16GB 2X8GB DDR3-1600 CL10 1.5V Dual Channel Memory Kit

Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5in SATA3 MDX Solid State Disk Flash Drive SSD

Corsair AX760 760W ATX 12V V2.31 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power Supply

thats it









Thanks!


----------



## ArbyWan

Well mine would be the following, it is over the $2500 but I am sure that some sales on items would bring me down.







*Link* to my RigBuilder page for this build.

I have another that I thought about posting instead, but that one is more a Dream Build







Oh and No case as I have something else in mind for this one









*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core

*CPU Cooler:* Custom Water Cooling

*Motherboard:* ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME LGA 1150 Intel Z87

*Memory:* G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866

*Memory:* G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866

*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

*Storage:* WD BLACK SERIES WD3003FZEX 3TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5"

*Video Card:* SAPPHIRE 100361BF4SR Radeon R9 290X 4GB

*Video Card:* SAPPHIRE 100361BF4SR Radeon R9 290X 4GB

*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V

*Total: $2,784.91*


----------



## Chipp

We're getting caught up!

You'll notice that winners for September and October are now selected.









Congratulations, and good luck to everyone else! Still two more chances to win!

September - Outlawed @Outlawed
October - Magical Eskimo @Magical Eskimo

Any of our previous winners - got worklogs? Please use an @Chipp mention to let me know about them so we can list you in the first post of the thread and include you in a nice contest wrap-up.


----------



## dman811

Congrats guys!

lucky ;-;


----------



## neo0031

Oh congratulations!!!









(Magical Eskimo, you lucky sonufa!!!)


----------



## JadedPrimate

Congratulations to the winners. Looking forward to seeing your builds.


----------



## francisw19

Congrats, guys!


----------



## Colin0912

Congratulations


----------



## blooder11181

at least


even that is a fail.


----------



## luciddreamer124

Congratulations!


----------



## dougb62

Congrats Guys! Let's see some cool 'Puter Bling!!


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Congratulations to the winners!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbow Dash

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($54.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($555.91 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($555.91 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* XFX 850W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply ($101.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* Asus VE247H 23.6" Monitor ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VE247H 23.6" Monitor ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Monitor:* Asus VE247H 23.6" Monitor ($109.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* PowerColor Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI-D ($23.99)
*Other:* Silverstone Model PP07-PCIR ($6.49)
*Other:* Silverstone Model PP07-IDE6R ($5.49)
*Other:* Silverstone Model PP07-IDE6R ($5.49)
*Other:* Silverstone Model PP07-EPS8R ($5.99)
*Other:* Silverstone Model PP07-MBR ($10.99)
*Other:* Silverstone Model PP07-PCIR ($6.49)
*Total:* $2443.62


----------



## Marc79

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Y42Y
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Y42Y/by_merchant/

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($529.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($429.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($90.00 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($533.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case ($329.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Microcenter)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $2438.91


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Y42Y
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Y42Y/by_merchant/
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($529.99 @ Microcenter)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($429.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($90.00 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($533.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case ($329.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($299.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $2438.91


Why buy a 900D only to put a AIO water cooler?


----------



## Marc79

never did custom watercooling. I guess 750D would be more than enough. Either way I won't win anyway.


----------



## Canis-X

Congrats to the new winners!!! I'm excited for you both!!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Holy cow man, I can't believe I actually won something, I've never even won a scratch card! AAHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## JambonJovi

Congrats dudes!


----------



## AlDyer

Congrats guys


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm fairly certain this is my final list of components
















i7 3770K £227.99 @Aria PC
Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor £403.99 @Aria PC
Nvidia 780Ti (I'm assuming a price of £550)
780Ti Waterblock (assuming £100)
CYP AU-D150 DAC - £99 @Richer Sounds
Cambridge Audio Topaz AM1 Amplifier - £79 @Richer Sounds
Pair of CAMBRIDGE AUDIOS X50 Speakers £149 @Richer Sounds

Total of £1600 ish


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm fairly certain this is my final list of components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3770K £227.99 @Aria PC
> Dell U2713HM 60Hz 27.0" Monitor £403.99 @Aria PC
> Nvidia 780Ti (I'm assuming a price of £550)
> 780Ti Waterblock (assuming £100)
> CYP AU-D150 DAC - £99 @Richer Sounds
> Cambridge Audio Topaz AM1 Amplifier - £79 @Richer Sounds
> Pair of CAMBRIDGE AUDIOS X50 Speakers £149 @Richer Sounds
> 
> Total of £1600 ish


Get a higher refresh rate monitor mate. It's makes me sad to see monster builds hooked up to a monitor which can only display 60hz.


----------



## Lisjak

Congratulations guys







I hope to see build logs in the near future


----------



## benjamen50

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1YbOR



CPU:
Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5 GHZ Quad-Core Procesor $309.99 @NCIX US

CPU Cooler:
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme 99.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler $99 @Newegg

Motherboard:
Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard $289 @SuperBiiz

RAM:
G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory $140 @Newegg

GPU:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card $533 @SuperBiiz

Sound Card:
Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card $150 @Newegg

Case:
NZXT Phantom 820 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case $230 @Mwave

PSU:
Antec HCG M 750W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V Power Supply $110 @Mwave

Monitor:
Asus VS278Q-P 27.0" Monitor $275 @Amazon

Keyboard:
Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard $150 @Newegg

Mouse:
Razer Naga 2012 Wired Laser Mouse $61 @Amazon
Total:$2293.64


----------



## AtomTM

Congrats to Outlawed and Magical Eskimo. Hope to see the build logs soon,
















CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ArbyWan

Congrats to the winners, can't wait to see some build log's from Outlawed and Magical Eskimo!


----------



## KingT

My build:









*Sapphire R9 290 - 399$* --(Newegg)
*Intel i7 4930K - 579$* --(Newegg)
*ASUS P9X79 PRO - 299$* --(Newegg)
*4x 4GB HyperX 2400MHz (KHX24C11K4/16X) - 207$* --Newegg)
*SeaSonic SSR-750RM 750W G-Series PSU - 114$* --(Newegg)
*Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 120GB - 99$* --(Newegg)
*WD 1TB Caviar Black (WD1002FAEX ) SATA3 - 88$* --(Newegg)
*Cooler Master HAF X - 179$* -- (Newegg)
*Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 - 85$* --(Newegg)
*DELL UltraSharp U2412M- 285$* -- (Newegg)
*Logitech G510 keyboard - 90$*
*Roccat KONE Pure mouse - 70$*
*Logitech Z506 Speaker System - 90$*

Total: 2584$

CHEERS..


----------



## Magical Eskimo

This is gonna be my build log, I recently watercooled my PC so I may as well carry on using the same log







http://www.overclock.net/t/1429332/build-log-stormtide-watercooled-storm-trooper-october-ultimate-rig-winner


----------



## chemicalfan

Just dreamt up this one - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5514036
Still needs some work...
(there are 3 x 1TB WD Cav Greens not shown)


----------



## Moragg

So, what with the surprisingly cheap prices of the 290s:

2x 290 (+Arctic Hybrid/Extreme III) for hopefully £325 each (imported from US)

4930K+RIVE £700

Arc Midi XL 2 £100 (ish)

1000W Seasonic £200

840 Pro 256GB £175

4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer £150

Noctua/Delta fans + fan controller £100

3TB HDD £80

Corsair H100i £100

And with other stuff I may have forgotten £2400 total (partly funded from selling my current rig+my own pocket).

Congrats to the winners, I'm insanely jealous and can't wait to see the build logs


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Get a higher refresh rate monitor mate. It's makes me sad to see monster builds hooked up to a monitor which can only display 60hz.


It's 2560x1440, which I'd personally have over 120hz+, 1080p TN panel.

Also congratulations to the winners


----------



## NeoReaper

Dam...


----------



## legoman786

People, use this thread for *any* discussion.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420223/win-your-ultimate-rig-discussion-thread/0_100


----------



## iandroo888

jealous ! congrats to sept n oct winners


----------



## -X3-

Looks like 290's are a much better value than 290X's. Changed rig accordingly.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3826447

Congrats to the winners by the way.


----------



## Thunderclap

Updated my rig for November with some Crossfire R9 290 goodness.









Link to rigbuilder:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5404458

And congrats to the winners for the last two months!


----------



## seraph84

congratulations fellas. very jealous indeed.


----------



## Geran

Maybe I'll get lucky so here is my updated build for November:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5514630

Congratulations to all the winners so far!









http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Geran/saved/2L2Q


----------



## shampoo911

Updated rig

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5504258

New prices, stores and a couple of 290's


----------



## PaPaBlista

Congrats to the past winners now it's my turn,









CPU : Intel Core i7-4930K Ivy Bridge-E 3.4GHz LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80633i74930K - $580 newegg

MB : ASRock X79 Extreme6 LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $220 newegg

Video : EVGA 03G-P4-3788-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card - $580 newegg

Memory : Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) - $ 215 newegg

SSD : Crucial M500 480 GB - $369 newegg

*TOTAL $1964*

*Then I would use the HDD's, - PSU - Case - Optical drive etc. from my present sig rig .*

Rosewill Blackhawk case
Multiple WD HDD's
Rosewill Hive 650 PSU
LG DVD/rw


----------



## amd655

Cool, never saw this before haha!

Well erm, i kind of had my dream then had to make room for an emergency, so i am back to my sig rig, i have a R9 290 proposed for my hag rig, but well if there is a first time to win something in my life, here might be a good place to start so here i go....

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/1ZElp

Will be enough for competitive FPS gaming and video editing.

The GPU's are HAWK 760's to go with the motherboard, i would not mind a pair of 780 lightnings, but they are rather expensive.


----------



## dralb

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5515743

I've been out of the game for awhile. Any advice on my build is welcome. I may adjust as I do more reading etc.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dralb*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5515743
> 
> I've been out of the game for awhile. Any advice on my build is welcome. I may adjust as I do more reading etc.


290x is a fantastic card especially 2, just make sure your ears are ready for the noise two will put out.

The case.... sure you want that?
A Silverstone Raven series chassis or the NZXt Switch 810 come to mind as much better cases.

All other things look good


----------



## dralb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 290x is a fantastic card especially 2, just make sure your ears are ready for the noise two will put out.
> 
> The case.... sure you want that?
> A Silverstone Raven series chassis or the NZXt Switch 810 come to mind as much better cases.
> 
> All other things look good


Thanks. I need to make some adjustments as it is way over budget. I'll also change the case, I just added it for reference. I think I'd like a Lian Li since I've never had one, lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dralb*
> 
> Thanks. I need to make some adjustments as it is way over budget. I'll also change the case, I just added it for reference. I think I'd like a Lian Li since I've never had one, lol.


The custom R9 series cards need to come out really, then Crossfire would be a much better solution for people wanting their ears to last









Lian Li just screams high price to me, although their products are of high quality


----------



## spdaimon

Intel i7-4930K

ASUS Rampage VI

EVGA GTX 780 Classified

16GB GSkill Ripjaw Z

Samsung 256GB SSD

Western Digital Black 1TB

Cooler Master 1000W Silent Pro

Cooler Master Cosmo II

Total Cost of this Rig: $2529


----------



## Versa

Updated Dream Rig
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5517571
Want them 780 Tis!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 290x is a fantastic card especially 2, just make sure your ears are ready for the noise two will put out.
> 
> The case.... sure you want that?
> A Silverstone Raven series chassis or the NZXt Switch 810 come to mind as much better cases.
> 
> All other things look good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dralb*
> 
> Thanks. I need to make some adjustments as it is way over budget. I'll also change the case, I just added it for reference. I think I'd like a Lian Li since I've never had one, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The custom R9 series cards need to come out really, then Crossfire would be a much better solution for people wanting their ears to last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lian Li just screams high price to me, although their products are of high quality


The discussion thread is in place for any discussion anyone desires to have.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Intel S2011 Core i7 4820K 3.70Ghz Quad Core CPU PN BX80633I74820K - $378
ASUS S2011 ATX Sabertooth X79 Motherboard - $369
1200 Watt Corsair AX1200 Modular Power Supply - $349
DDR3 32GB (4x8G) G.Skill Ripjaws 2133Mhz Ram Kit PN F3-2133C9Q-32GZH - $379
Liquid Cooling Corsair Hydro H100i High Performance CPU Cooler PN CWCH100i - $149
AMD R9 290X 4GB MSI PCIe Video Card PN R9290X-4GD5-BF4 - $695
250GB Samsung 2.5" 840 Series 7mm SATA 6Gb/s SSD Drive PN MZ-7TD250BW - $169

Total $2488

All purchased from a local aggressively priced supplier:
http://www.computeralliance.com.au/


----------



## Bold Eagle

lost all my hyperlinks above but still that store has what I want.


----------



## dr.evil

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5171623

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869446


----------



## BWAS1000

This still open? Might be a good chance for me to actually go x79. Right now I have the budget of a newborn.


----------



## Danisumi

So, I throw my dream rig in this too









Case: Self built Desk
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
GPU: R9 290 x2
CPU: i7-4820k
MB: Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
RAM: 16 GB Dominator Platinum
Fan Controller: Aquaero 6 Pro
Fans: Alphacool eLOOPS

To cool all this, I'll watercool this thing. The parts will be taken from my old build.
Would be so cool to get a new build for recording and streaming


----------



## BWAS1000

Have this - http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5519173
Lets see if I win.


----------



## LordOfTots

Update









i7-4770k

Asus Z87 Gryphon

Corsair 350D

H100i

EVGA 760 FTW 4GB

BE QUIET! 550W

5x120mm Noctua NF-P12-1300

NZXT Grid Fan Hub

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)

SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE500BW 2.5" 500GB

AOC q2963Pm Black 29" 5ms HDMI UltraWide (21:9)

Asus DVD Burner

Newegg total $2,473.34

This build would be a dedicated Linux machine


----------



## darwing

Well I finally did it, I know I won't win this contest so I'm going to try to build my dream rig by myself!

The hardest part about my rig that I posted was a very specific power supply which costs over $400 anywhere I looked, as well is discontinued! I saw it on eBay and snatched it up for $200. I don't have any other parts but that's a start!

I would also like to change a few things:
*

Case -> corsair 750D


Mobo -> asus z87 delux


Power supply -> ultra 4x 1000w modular power supply


CPU-> intel i7 4770k



Bitspower gold fittings


Res-> phobya 250ml gold res

(Or custom frozenQ gold helix res)


CPU block -> gold ek block


Graphics - 2-3x's sapphire r9 290 graphics cards

*

As well as pumps and tubing and other needed accessories, this will never be mine but maybe I can try to do the best I can to put half of this together.


----------



## Kokin

Good luck to you sir! That is a beautiful theme.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Good luck to you sir! That is a beautiful theme.


Thanks I'm asking Alex of frozenQ to see if it would be possible and how much a gold frozenQ res would be for him to make...

Money wouldn't be an option if I won this contest though (hint hint







)

If not I may try meyhems black and gold


----------



## Xin

Here's my updated RigBuilder entry with Newegg links provided. I only listed the $2500 worth of major parts! I'd sell my old Nehalem build for the rest of the components... I want that upgrade!!!









RigBuilder URL: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4995158

After 9 months, I finally gave in to Ivy Bridge-E...


----------



## [email protected]

This could make a decent upgrade from my current rig.

Prices from PCPartPicker

CPU
Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor
$563.98 SuperBiiz

CPU Cooler
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler
$74.99 Mwave

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
$268.99 SuperBiiz

Memory
Mushkin Blackline 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
$169.99 Newegg

Storage
Samsung 840 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
$439.99 Amazon

Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB
$699.99 NCIX US

Power Supply
SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
$134.00 Amazon

Operating System
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - OEM (64-bit)
$139.98 OutletPC

Base Total:$2487.92
Shipping:$3.99
Total:$2491.91

For reference http://pcpartpicker.com/p/21UQ2

Also a little note that I will be supplying my own case, currently exploring... (Possibly an Abee T180)

Thanks for the opportunity!

Edit 1: Fixed some typos on the list.


----------



## JL421

I'll throw my proposed upgrade into the mix. I priced everything that I'd have to purchase, everything unpriced is already owned. I'd also sell my current GPUs and CPU as well as furnish the remaining money myself. If needed I could always drop one of the 290Xs and its waterblock for cost/heat reasons.

This would be a bit of an upgrade to my current folding/gaming rig, and it'd be in a significantly smaller package.

I'd love to do this and try to cram this much stuff into that small/portable of a case!

Rigbuilder

And for North Dakota, I'm not sure if it's required, but 155.


----------



## mxfreek09

Well, I decided to revamp my entry. I decided against going with another computer however. If I were to win I would overhaul what I currently own and go with something more powerful and up to date (gen wise). I would use the new parts to have a new gaming rig and at the same time have something extremely powerful for my programing work and also my photo editing. The neat part would be the ability to use the parts from my current rig to try and get one of my friends lured away from the next gen consoles and into pc gaming. I also would use the opportunity to step up to 1440p which is something I have been wanting to do for quite awhile now.

Here is my updated entry list.


----------



## mark3510

*UPDATED: 17-11-2013*



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
*Storage:* WD Caviar Black 2TB
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
*Case:* Corsair 350D
*Case Fan:* 3X Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 120mm Fans
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W Power Supply
*Keyboard:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013
*Mouse:* Razer Ouroboros

*Total Damage: 2.4K USD*


----------



## gamegasm

My Rig build would be ......

CPU
Socket LGA1150
Number of Cores 4
L3 Cache 8 MB
CPU Speed 3.5 GHz
CPU Family Intel Core i7
Processor Number 4770K

Memory
Description Kingston HyperX Beast (T3) 16GB (2x8GB) Memory Module 2133MHz
Memory Type DDR3
Error Correction Non ECC
Number of Modules 2 module(s)
CAS Latency CL11
Memory Speed 2133 MHz

Hard Disk
Description Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB Hard Drive (7200rpm) SATA 64MB (Internal)
Drive Interface SATA 6Gb/s
Disk Size 3.5 Inches
Disk Capacity 3072 GB
Disk Speed 7200 RPM
Data Buffer/RAM 64 MB

Solid State Disk
Description Toshiba HG5D 256GB 7mm SSD

Motherboard
Description Asus Z87 MAXIMUS VI EXTREME Socket 1150 Motherboard
Memory Slot 4 x DIMM Slots
Northbridge Z87
Network Speeds Supported 10/100/1000 Mbps
Chipset Manufacturer Intel
Integrated Graphics Supported Yes
PCI Express 2.0 Slot Type 1 x PCI Express Gen2 x4
Maximum RAM 32 GB
Memory Type DDR3 (Unbuffered Non-ECC)
Number of PCI Express Slots 6 slot(s)
Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n/ac
Integrated Network Intel Gb LAN
RAID Format RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, RAID 10
PCI Express 3.0 Slot Type 5 x PCI Express 3.0 x16
RAID Supported Yes

Graphics Card
Description 2xAsus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 Direct CUII 2GB Graphics Card

Power & Cooling
Power 700 W

HOPEFULLY I PUT THIS IN THE RIGHT PLACE AS I HAVE ONLY READ FORUMS BEFORE -_________________________________________________-


----------



## macandy13

Bit of an update since a few months ago: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5291899

Already bought the 780's, mobo and processor. Just looking to get the rest of the goodies


----------



## A7xConnor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macandy13*
> 
> Bit of an update since a few months ago: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5291899
> 
> Already bought the 780's, mobo and processor. Just looking to get the rest of the goodies


Curious as to why the 2x 1250 watt psu's? o.o


----------



## macandy13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> Curious as to why the 2x 1250 watt psu's? o.o


Each rad is going to be in push/pull so just making sure i have the power, also making sure I have plenty of head room for expansion


----------



## Astonished

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5532272

This would be so amazing.

Edit: This is so amazing.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Always amazed by this community, ( in a good way







)

Anyways this would be mine at this point in time.

Rigbuilder

*Grand Total: $2,415.91*


----------



## Cheda

Well gonna try my luck,as i am in process of upgrading my rig and your help would be greatly appreciated.I'm from far away land by the name of Serbia so my answer is 155...
My dream rig
I am not very demanding on my rig so this is a mashine that would suit me...


----------



## Tarex

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5532509

Would be awesome if i ever win ! thx for the opportunity.


----------



## Sharazzi

Here is my entry into the contest...thanks for the opportunity and GL to all









Rigbulder Link

Edit: Total cost $2,454.01









EDIT: For the question answer is 155


----------



## Loonies

Update the list... hope for win









Intel Core i7 4930K 3.4Ghz Cache 12MB [Box] Socket LGA 2011 Rp 6,975,000 ($601)
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition with Assasin Creed 4 Intel Socket 2011 Rp.6.045.000 ($521)
Corsair DDR3 Dominator Platinum PC19200 16GB (4X4GB) CMD16GX3M4A2400C10Rp 3,848,000 ($331)

Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3G GDDR5 TOXIC(x2) Rp 4,557,000 ($393)= ($786)
Either with this or
R9 290x (x2 but not decided or 290 non x to unlock to save more)

Ocz Vertex 450/ vector 256 gb if possible for os Rp.2,600.000 ($224)

CM Styker ($0) already have
Seasonic P860 v2 ($0)
WDC Blue 1 TB ($0)
WDC Green 2 TB ($0)

Total is $2463-ish and saving for shipping

For the question answer is *155*

And if i get win, i will sell my old parts to get 1 monitor Dell 2713hm or get custom watercooling, n yeah i do not have monitor for now


----------



## HeaveN_AkirA

Update and in for Nov


----------



## runeazn

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3837159

im sure i posted this but it seems its gone ???

well then again here is my build which will be updated soon

in for the prize for the last 2 months... while i posted this ages ago lol..


----------



## slothiraptor

Heres my updated rig. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5418276 I would use the remaining money for water cooling parts


----------



## Hawxie

My dream rig(s)









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5456717
This next one is in case, I'm not eligible for a compact splash:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5500114


----------



## Hyperlite

I'm currently building my dream rig 

Build Log can be seen here: No Salary Cap V2.0 - STH10/4xTitans/R0SSD/Sleeving/Acrylic/2011 Socket

Rig Builder can be seen here: No Salary Cap V2.0

I would use the money towards paying off this lol...


----------



## chargerz919

Updated one last time before the end of the year.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4869401

Total cost of this Rig: $2,681.87 (USD) --- A little over budget but I'd make up the rest.


----------



## Jawswing

Gigaiggles

My entry, on my way to building it already, got the case and CPU and a few other things at the moment.

Comes to £1,620.24 or $2611.34.

But to list the items, Z87 Maximus Hero, H100i, 4 SP120 quiets, GTX 780, some Avexir RAM (could potentially change my mind), 1 256GB Samsung Pro SSD and 1TB Samsung Evo SSD.


----------



## LordOfTots

Rig Update:

FX 9590

ASUS 990FX Crosshair V Formula

32GB 2133 GSKILL Sniper (4x8GB)

MSI R9 280X crossfire

Cooler Master Storm Scout ii Gunmetal Grey

H100i

3x Corsair AF120mm Quiet edition
2x Corsair SP120mm Quiet edition

LG BD Burner

EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 750

SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB

Newegg Total: $2,184.86 All out AMD


----------



## Malpractis

Hey great idea!

My entry, I've already got a decent chunk of it in my current rig:

Case: Nzxt H630 (Only about 1 month old, I'm quite happy with it, but I think it would be better with a 2nd loop for my GPUs)

PSU: Corsair AX1200i

OS SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

Games/Video Editing/Rendering SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 500GB

Storage Drives: 2 x WD Red 3TB
2 x WD Black 4TB Raid 0

Sound Card: Creative Titanium HD

*What I would need to buy to complete my upgrade:*

ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition

Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3

2 x ATI 290x (Though I would either wait for the non-reference coolers, or create a custom loop for them)

Intel Core i7 4930K (Possibly go with a 4960x if I could justify the extra cost)

Total Cost for needed parts: $3105 AUD

Rigbuilder

Edit: Forgot to answer the question! 155


----------



## darwing

I can't use rig builder as most my costs are in the water cooling and blocks besides the graphics cards and ram. The most expensive part of a computer is the watercooling portion fittings are $17 /piece!!! That adds up very quickly when u have a big loop or multiethnic rads with gpu ram and CPU blocks!!


----------



## brazilianloser

Updated:

Changed the Asus 290X for dual Asus 290
Changed case from Corsair 900D to 750D


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Two more chances and I won't be one of them, but whatever:

AMD A10-7850k - $?, but I estimate $160 or less
Corsair H55 closed-loop - $50
Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI - $110
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 2x4GB DDR3-2133 - $75
Kingston Blu Red Series 2x4GB DDR3-1600 - $65
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB - $170
Crucial M500 960GB - $500
WD10EZEX (x3) - $200 (total)
Radeon HD R7 260X - $140
Silverstone 450W SFX12V - $100
Windows 7 - $90
A UPS - $200 (?)
Total - ~$2000

And, I changed my mind: somebody else gets a $500-600 component of their choice, be it GPU or massive SSD or i7 Extreme. Want a 780? Sure! Crossfire your 290Xs? Alright, but I'm not paying for the fire extinguisher. Terabyte of NAND flash? Yup!

Several components aren't listed here because I plan on building a mobile desktop should I win, so I still need to acquire a screen and hard case to hold everything, plus a keyboard and decent wired mouse, or perhaps trackpad, though I hate FPSes on my laptop without a mouse.


----------



## solar0987

Changed mine pretty much my rig then this stuff added to it.

1 Evga sc 780 ti
1 Asus mx239h 27" monitors
1 Asus xonar phoebus sound card
1 Samsung EVO 1TB 2.5" Solid State Disk
1 Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case
4 Corsair CO-9050014-WW 62.7 CFM 120mm Fan
500$ for watercooling goodies.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/29vd5


----------



## Jack Mac

Just upgrades to my main PC:
3770K
2x R9 290
Eizo FG2421 monitor
EVGA 1000 P2 PSU
120GB Samsung EVO SSD
Corsair K70 Keyboard


----------



## xXLDXx

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/phld95/saved/2IuF

My November entry updated. Now with custom water cooling loops


----------



## Sadmoto

So Im updating my wishlist for this giveaway! I know it'll never happen but one can dream right?







Thank you OCN for giving us the chance at this!

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26rYM
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26rYM/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/26rYM/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($469.99 @ NCIX US)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC)
Motherboard: ASRock X79 Extreme6 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($224.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($134.00 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($82.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($259.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($259.99 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Phantom 530 White ATX Full Tower Case ($109.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($197.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($16.99 @ Newegg)
Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($549.00 @ Amazon)
Total: $2485.87
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-22 03:28 EST-0500)


----------



## Shurtugal

Well, an updated rig for the new month! I can always dream!








http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5236459
http://www.pccasegear.com/sc/h5v

i7 4770k with two 770 classy's in a phenom m!








Good luck to everyone for this month.

Total of: $2821 AUD


----------



## dade_kash_xD

*RigBuilder
*

I would like to keep the current system that I have (BF4 Ready), but I would like to put it under water and upgrade a few parts! Here's my list for November!

Samsumg 840 Evo 1TB SSD
Asus Maximus VI Extreme
Sapphire R9-290 Reference
16gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133mhz w/ lighting kit
FrozenQ PC Mods 250mm Liquid Fusion X4
HWLabs Black Ice SR1 420mm -
Alphacool Monsta 240mm
Laing D5 Vario
EK Supreme HF Plexi
EK Plexi SLI Bridge
3x Koolance VID-AR290X Full Cover Water Blocks

So, as I stated above, I would be keeping pretty much the same system, only I would be changing out the motherboard for an Asus Maximus VI Extreme board and adding a 3rd Sapphire R9-290 for 3-Way Crossfire.
I'd also be adding more RAM and a 1TB SSD for max speed and storage.

If I was to win this, I would heavily detail each step of my watercooling endeavor, as this would be the first time I ever did a custom loop. I would like to say bye-bye to the Corsair H100i -- heck I'd even give It away to a lucky OCN member if I won!

Big up to OCN for providing us with the opportunity for these awesome contests and not to mention a place for us to come together and share our thoughts and views on our passion for computing!


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> Here's my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919233
> 
> Intel 3930k
> ASUS Sabertooth X79
> EVGA GTX 780 Classified
> CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4X1866C9
> Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2BAA 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860 860W
> COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced
> 
> Total: $2449.93
> 
> Although upgrading my current rig with
> 2 x gtx 780's
> SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860
> COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1
> And some water cooling gear might be a good option too.


Here's an update to my rig.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4919233

Intel 4930k
ASUS Sabertooth X79
EVGA GTX 780 Ti
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4X1866C9
SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE500BW 2.5" 500GB SATA III TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
SeaSonic Platinum Platinum-860 860W
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced


----------



## BWAS1000

Just to clarify, that's 25 posts and not 25 reps right?


----------



## vs17e

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/27uuW

Good luck to everyone


----------



## patriotaki

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5231414

here is my setup..good luck to all







I wont win but anyways i will give it a shot

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Final Update...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2350_50#post_19802422


----------



## MisterAutomatic

My final build. I really hope I win. This will be my rig for running Capture One and other editing tools I'll need to keep making a living. Single dads FTW baby!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4915879


----------



## arcade9

Trying to win this time!

CPU
i7-4930K
Graphics
EVGA GTX 780 reference x2
SSD
Samsung 840 pro 512gb
Motherboard
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme LGA 2011 Intel X79
RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Power
Seasonic x850w
Case
Silverstone TJ07

Good luck to everyone!!
Love OCN


----------



## MattGordon

Last update! Good luck to everyone, it's been a hell of a year watching this thread progress.

Winter is coming and I've always prefered white electronics to black ones so here goes nothing! My final dream machine before the year ends







! I call her Snowflake!. Built to help me go through college knowing I probably won't need an upgrade for a while, college eats all my money







.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MattGordon/saved/2Uqu

*CPU*Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core $0.00 (Purchased)
*CPU Cooler*Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid $99.93
*Motherboard* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 $203.98
*Memory*Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 $309.99
*Storage*Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" SSD $319.99
Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM $155.99
*Video Card*Galaxy GeForce GTX 770 HOF 2GB $386.55
Galaxy GeForce GTX 770 HOF 2GB $386.55
*Case*Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower $79.99
*Case Fan*Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition 62.7 CFM 120mm $18.26
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $18.98
Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $18.98
Air Series AF120 LED White Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan - Twin Pack$23.99
*Power Supply*NZXT 1000W ATX $200.98
*Optical Drive*Asus BW-16D1HT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $79.99
*Operating System*Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional (32/64-bit) $182.64

Total: Total: $2486.79

WE NEED MORE WHITE BUILDS ON THIS SITE


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Last update! Good luck to everyone, it's been a hell of a year watching this thread progress.
> 
> Winter is coming and I've always prefered white electronics to black ones so here goes nothing! My final dream machine before the year ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I call her Snowflake!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/MattGordon/saved/2Uqu
> 
> *CPU*Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core $0.00 (Purchased)
> *CPU Cooler*Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid $99.93
> *Motherboard* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 $203.98
> *Memory*Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 $309.99
> *Storage*Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" SSD $319.99
> Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM $155.99
> *Video Card*Galaxy GeForce GTX 770 HOF 2GB $386.55
> Galaxy GeForce GTX 770 HOF 2GB $386.55
> *Case*Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower $79.99
> *Case Fan*Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition 62.7 CFM 120mm $18.26
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $18.98
> Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm $18.98
> Air Series AF120 LED White Quiet Edition High Airflow 120mm Fan - Twin Pack$23.99
> *Power Supply*NZXT 1000W ATX $200.98
> *Optical Drive*Asus BW-16D1HT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer $79.99
> *Operating System*Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional (32/64-bit) $182.64
> 
> Total: Total: $2486.79
> 
> WE NEED MORE WHITE BUILDS ON THIS SITE


ahhhhhhh good one







white parts with bloodred liquid







) <3 loving it


----------



## MoGTy

CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H110 94.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro 512GB
Video Card: ASUS R9 290X Video Card
Video Card: ASUS R9 290X Video Card
Case: Corsair 900D ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD/CD Writer


----------



## Frosch

Updated my rig with black and gold theme








http://pcpartpicker.com/p/27fdA
edit : oh and I forgot, the answer is 155


----------



## the9quad

CPU
i7 4930K

Graphics
3 x Sapphire R9-290x

Hard Drive
Samsung 840 evo
capacity: 256 GBytes

Power
Rosewill Hercules 1600w

Motherboard
Rampage IV Black Edition

RAM
32 gigs G.Skill Trident-x 2400 Mhz

Optical Drive
None

Case
COOLER MASTER Cosmos II

Cooling

Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Triple 120mm Radiator
5X Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 120mmx25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan - 2400 RPM
3 x EK Radeon R9-290X VGA Liquid Cooling Block
3 x EK R9-290X VGA Liquid Cooling RAM Backplate
Koolance RP-401X2 Single 5.25" Reservoir for 1-2 PMP-400 Pumps
2 x Koolance PMP-400 3/8" ID Native Liquid Cooling Pump (PMP-400)
XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Special Edition Copper
CTR-SPD12X2 Dual 12V Pump Controller
Dsiplay:
QNIX-QX710


----------



## LordOfTots

yet another update









FX 9590
Corsair 750D
Crosshair V Formula
3xCrossfire Club 3D 280x
H100i
5xNoctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm
Asus BD Burner
EVGA SuperNOVE 1300w
2x Gskill Sniper 16gb at 1866 kits
NZXT Grid

Total: $2482.34


----------



## XiDillon

Update: still want one, so nothings changed


----------



## Shurtugal

And another update, the next day








I decided to go all out on the off chance that I could win








New rig is:
*Case:* Corsair 750D
*CPU:* Intel i7 4960X
*GPU:* Asus R9 290 (2 or 3 way CFX eventually)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Black Edition

WC Items:
*Rad:* Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360mm
*Rad:* Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240mm
*CPU Block:* EK Supremacy Clean CSQ Gold
*GPU Block:* Aquacomputer Kryographics Acrylic Glass
Fans: Corsair SP120 x 5

Comes to a total of: $3065 AUD
And I would sell my rig, and buy another 290, an ax1200i, some more ram and the rest of the WC parts. And then save to finish it off with a 3rd 290








Well, a man can dream can't he?


----------



## AtomTM

Updated my rig. Had accidently added a water based cooler...

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/28bkV


----------



## barkinos98

I would assume that one in my sig still applies...


----------



## ronnin426850

Just in case post for the next drawing. Hope I win


----------



## mxfreek09

Well since the Intel Retail Edge is coming up I have gone through and setup a new list of parts since that will save quite a bit extra for a new build.


----------



## LongRod

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 4770K
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
*RAM:* G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 *x2*
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO SSD 250GB
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB
*GPU:* XFX AMD R9 290 4GB *x2*
*GPU Cooling:* GELID Solutions GC-VGA02-01 *x2*
*CPU Cooling:* Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
*PSU:* Corsair TX850M
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 Gun Metal

Answer is 155, just felt like answering.


----------



## Rar4f

Her are most important parts i will get if i win.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5546359
There are other stuff, such as a gamepad and a psu.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

**UPDATE**

These are the components I would like to replace the corresponding parts in my existing PC:

*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX Z77 - $339.99 at Newegg

*Video Card 1:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked - $729.99 at Newegg

*Video Card 2:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked - $729.99 at Newegg

*HDD 1:* Seagate Desktop 4TB - $169.99 at Newegg

*HDD 2:* Seagate Desktop 4TB - $169.99 at Newegg

*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB - $339.99 at Newegg

*Accessory:* Thermalright VX BTK II Bolt-Thru-Kit - $14.99 at FrozenCPU

*Total:* $2,494.93


----------



## Gamer_Josh

**UPDATE AGAIN**

My last update, I chose an Extended ATX motherboard by accident. This is revised with an ATX board and an optical drive.

These are the components I would like to replace the corresponding parts in my existing PC:

*Motherboard:* ASUS P8Z77 WS - $276.99 at Newegg

*Video Card 1:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked - $729.99 at Newegg

*Video Card 2:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked - $729.99 at Newegg

*HDD 1:* Seagate Desktop 4TB - $169.99 at Newegg

*HDD 2:* Seagate Desktop 4TB - $169.99 at Newegg

*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB - $339.99 at Newegg

*Optical Drive:* Pioneer Blu-Ray Burner - $59.99 at Newegg

*Accessory:* Thermalright VX BTK II Bolt-Thru-Kit - $14.99 at FrozenCPU

*Total:* $2,491.92

I would take care of any shipping cost.


----------



## DarkConfidant

Updated my rig to include the 780Ti and another monitor. http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/3420#post_20592195

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Zhood

My build

The rest of the parts I will be using for the build would be purchased by me/from other build. I know I can't qualify for the November giveaway(curse the 1st) but I'm looking forward to see who wins it in December!

Changed some parts around. Get more bang for the buck. All other parts that will be used will most likely be recycled and then I can finally have a good PC at work!


----------



## john1016

Good luck to all for the next months drawing.


----------



## irsh

I may have gone a bit over budget...










CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($576.99 @ NCIX US)

CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler ($74.99 @ Mwave)

Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($306.98 @ Amazon)

Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($339.99 @ Newegg)

Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($212.99 @ B&H)

Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.98 @ OutletPC)

Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card ($405.91 @ Newegg)

Case: Corsair C70 Military Green (Green) ATX Mid Tower Case ($99.99 @ Newegg)

Case Fan: Antec BIGBOY200 134.0 CFM 200mm Fan ($15.98 @ OutletPC)
Case Fan: Antec TRICOOL120MM 79.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($7.13 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Antec TRICOOL120MM 79.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($7.13 @ NCIX US)

Power Supply: Corsair 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($218.98 @ Newegg)

Optical Drive: Asus BW-14D1XT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($94.98 @ Newegg)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - OEM (64-bit) ($139.98 @ OutletPC)

Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor ($549.00 @ Amazon)

Keyboard: Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Ultimate Wired Gaming Keyboard ($105.83 @ Amazon)
Mouse: Cooler Master SGM-4000-KLLN1-GP Wired Laser Mouse ($27.98 @ Newegg)
Headphones: Turtle Beach Ear Force DP11 Headset ($89.99 @ Amazon)

Total: $3359.80


----------



## skupples

giggity. System updated. the 2,500$ will literally go to 4 parts.









4960x, & four new monitors.


----------



## Captain1337

Updated: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5379389

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Comp4k

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5546440

Rigbuilding is so fun


----------



## fleetfeather

things I need to finish this puppy

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5546548

cheers and good luck to all


----------



## Awsan

Today is my birthday so can I win please


----------



## andre02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Today is my birthday so can I win please


Hmm, i don't know, the draw is after the last day of the month, so the day is 30 November. Maybe if your birthday was then, like my name birthday is.


----------



## prophetd7

november update, prices form newegg, http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904000


----------



## ataryens

Update

Lets hope I can find a job and build this myself so I can stop carrying my current computer back and forth.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5308272

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/28vqf

Intel Core i7-4770K
Noctua NH-U14S
Asus Z87-WS
G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB
Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
Western Digital Green 4TB X 5
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290
Silverstone SST-FT02B-W-USB3.0
Corsair 760W 80+ Platinum
Microsoft Windows 8.1

Answer to question is 155


----------



## jetsam

CPU i7 4770k
GPU 2 x GTX 770
Motherboard SABERTOOTH Z87
SSD Samsung Evo 1TB
Monitor Crossover 30"
RAM HyperX Black 16GB 2 x 8GB

I try to keep things cheap and efficient.


----------



## phazer11

Updating my list of what I'd like to buy if I won.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5544440

Intel Core i7 4770k

ASUS ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA

EVGA GTX 780 3072MB

Seagate Hybrid Drive 4TB/8GB

Corsair H110 Liquid Cooler

LG Black BDXL Rewriter

ASUS Designo Series MX299Q 29" LED Monitor

Razer Black Mamba Elite Wireless Gaming Mouse

Creative Sound Blaster ZX SBX PCIE Gaming Sound Card


----------



## ace8uk

Why not, eh?

If I won, I'd build myself a new mini beast.

i7 4770k
Asus Maximus VI Impact z87 mini ITX board
16GB Kingston HyperX Black RAM
120GB Kingston HyperX SSD for boot drive
250GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD for games
Two 3TB Seagate Barracuda drives for storage
BitFenix Phenom (mini ITX version)
Corsair H100
Be Quiet 730watt PSU
MSI R9 290 graphics.

Here's hoping!


----------



## Rnglols

In the process of shopping for my dream rig. Here are the parts list. best of luck to everyone!

i7 4770k
gigabyte g1 sniper 5 (already bought)
Corsair Dominator platinum 16g 2133mhz
Corsair AXi 1200
2x 780 TI or r9 290s
WD 1tb black
Samsung 840 120g

Considering the fact i'm going custom loop, so im thinking a 900D would be a nice finishing touch 

Getting all the watercooling components myself, should i Win lol. I figure whats on the list is already too demanding.


----------



## Just a nickname

My dream build would be:

i7-4930k
ASUS rampage 4
3x R9 290
3x GPU water block

Some nice Korean 1440p/1600p monitor. I am still looking for the one.

I already have the CPU block and all the rest to make a proper beast (3 radiators). I would like to get some extra samsung wonder RAM.


----------



## iamwardicus

I updated mine again.

4930k
RIVE Black Edition
Koolance i380 waterblock
2x 290x + waterblocks
UT60 radiator
+ other stuff. It's all in the sig Rigbuilder


----------



## Sugi

Update time! If I win this, I will drop 2.5 myself just for **** and giggles. Here is what I would do with five big ones.

Cards: 290x CFX $1120 4gb
Monitor: 3x Qnix QX2710 1440k $1020

Now for my end of the bargain. I don't need more SSDs, so I would just dropped the money on a Raid0 of mechanical drives for my steam folder. Haha at the 8TB steam drive. I will also keep my case from my current build.
3930k 500
H100i 105
Asus x79 Sabertooth 320
G.Skill Ares 32GB 270
Cooler Master Pro Gold 1200w 250
2xSeagate 4TB 320

I do have some money left at this point, about 1,100 left. So I would probably throw another three 1440k into the set. Just so it looks fancy.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4897329


Spoiler: Just some thoughts



I will probably just do the ATI cards which is a big deal for me.
Option: 780 TI SLI $1460 3gb

I would get the 1440k, because Seikis aren't doing well.]
3x seiki 4k 39" $1650
*This leaves me with some extra money, so it would go towards a stand or a custom one or a third 290x???

I would need a crazy stand for this setup, and I would rather aim for just using my 24" monitors instead of extra 1440p monitors. With my current build, I am using an eight monitor setup and it is so beautiful.

780ti vs 290x [equal]
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/11/geforce_gtx_780_ti_vs_radeon_r9_290x_4k_gaming/6#.UpZiM8RuSpY

290x cfx & 780 sli [290x wins]
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_crossfire_vs_sli_review_benchmarks,22.html

Oct GPU review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107-6.html

seiki 4k 39" $1650
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiki-SE39UY04-39-Inch-LED-4K-120hz-Ultra-HDTV-/331070588760?pt=Televisions&hash=item4d15584758


----------



## tallshortguy16

Here's a link to my build. I used PCPartpicker.com

$2,500 Overclocked.net Build

*CPU*
Intel Haswell i7-4770k 3.5Ghz Quad Core - $300

*CPU Cooler*
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler - $100

*Motherboard*
Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard - $200

*RAM*
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory - $125

*Storage*
2x - Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - $100 Each
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive - $110

*Video Card*
2-Way SLI (x2) Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card - $500 Each

*Case*
NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case - $150

*Power Supply*
NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case - $240

*Total =* $2,425

Hope I win. Thanks to Overclocked.net for hosting this contest.


----------



## ManOfC

cg all and thanksgivings


----------



## Skyroor

I've been wanting to update my dream build for awhile now. This is everything I have been wanting for a long time now, just never quite had the fund as one might expect. If I would happen to be so lucky to win, I would have to build myself a custom desk though to accent all the new parts. Well, good luck everyone!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2aUeL

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor - *$279.99*
*CPU/GPU Cooling:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (x2) - *$179.94*
NZXT Kraken™ G10 GPU Bracket - *$29.99*
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard - *$283.99*
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory - *$148.95*
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - *$171.55*
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive - *$89.98*
*GPU:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card - *$399.99*
*Chassis:* NZXT Phantom 630 Black ATX Full Tower Case (White) - *$189.98*
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE90 V2 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply - *$200.98*
*Displays:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor (x2) - *$239.98*
Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor - *$266.99*
*Peripherals:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard - *$111.19*
Razer Razer Naga 2014 Wired Laser Mouse - *$49.99*

TOTAL - *$2639.29*


----------



## Skyroor

I've been wanting to update my dream build for awhile now. This is everything I have been wanting for a long time now, just never quite had the fund as one might expect. If I would happen to be so lucky to win, I would have to build myself a custom desk though to accent all the new parts. Well, good luck everyone!

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2aUeL

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor - *$279.99*
*CPU/GPU Cooling:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (x2) - *$179.94*
NZXT Kraken™ G10 GPU Bracket - *$29.99*
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard - *$283.99*
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory - *$148.95*
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - *$171.55*
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive - *$89.98*
*GPU:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card - *$399.99*
*Chassis:* NZXT Phantom 630 Black ATX Full Tower Case (White) - *$189.98*
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE90 V2 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply - *$200.98*
*Displays:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor (x2) - *$239.98*
Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor - *$266.99*
*Peripherals:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard - *$111.19*
Razer Razer Naga 2014 Wired Laser Mouse - *$49.99*

TOTAL - *$2639.29*


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tallshortguy16*
> 
> Here's a link to my build. I used PCPartpicker.com
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> $2,500 Overclocked.net Build
> 
> *CPU*
> Intel Haswell i7-4770k 3.5Ghz Quad Core - $300
> 
> *CPU Cooler*
> Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler - $100
> 
> *Motherboard*
> Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 Motherboard - $200
> 
> *RAM*
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory - $125
> 
> *Storage*
> 2x - Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - $100 Each
> Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive - $110
> 
> *Video Card*
> 2-Way SLI (x2) Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card - $500 Each
> 
> *Case*
> NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case - $150
> 
> *Power Supply*
> NZXT Switch 810 (Black) ATX Full Tower Case - $240
> 
> *Total =* $2,425
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I win. Thanks to Overclocked.net for hosting this contest.


you need to have 25+ posts in order to qualify. just thought you should know.


----------



## jellis142

Haven't checked in on this for awhile... sort of goes to the back of your mind unless you really want to win









Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Don't destroy each other on Black Friday. Or, do it the OCN way, and shop online exclusively to avoid physical harm.


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> you need to have 25+ posts in order to qualify. just thought you should know.


Lol post #1.... Well guess he has his priorities right get while the getting is good!


----------



## soulwrath

updated::

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2aXZU
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2aXZU/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2aXZU/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor ($749.99 @ B&H)
CPU Cooler: Swiftech H220 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($254.99 @ NCIX US)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($239.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($159.00 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card ($745.91 @ Newegg)
Case: BitFenix Prodigy M Arctic White MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($91.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Power Supply: SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($119.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $2541.83
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-29 02:19 EST-0500)


----------



## Faint

Update to my wish list.

pcpartpicker link: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2cwmI
rig builder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5194767


----------



## Egami

I would probably just have a heart attack

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5414004


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Egami*
> 
> I would probably just have a heart attack
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5414004


Most will xD
Only nov and dec to go.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2bnAA


----------



## Epipo

Not my first listing but it's up to holliday sale date and certinally what I would call my ultimate rig, as my only ever big budget build was an fx8350.....I love it but I really wanna experience an awsome Intel superbeast.
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/epipo/saved/2ZfH


----------



## bootscamp

November Entry.... Here we go...









*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($134.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card ($699.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($69.99 @ Microcenter)
*Case Fan:* NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($25.69 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($25.69 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($25.69 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($25.69 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* NoiseBlocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 56.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($25.69 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($139.99 @ Microcenter)
*Monitor:* Asus VE278H 27.0" Monitor ($179.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($149.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Razer Razer Naga 2014 Wired Laser Mouse ($59.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse Pad:* XTRAC PADS Ripper Optical Mouse pad ($13.99)
*Fan Controller:* BitFenix Recon Fan Controller ($39.99)

*Total:* $2432.31


----------



## gr3nd3l

My dreambuild:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2bSt5
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2bSt5/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2bSt5/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ NCIX US)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($69.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($223.97 @ OutletPC)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($239.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($209.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($199.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 680 4GB Video Card ($569.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Silverstone FT03B MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($159.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: SeaSonic Platinum 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($146.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
Monitor: Asus VE278H 27.0" Monitor ($179.99 @ Newegg)
Keyboard: Razer BlackWidow 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($84.99 @ Amazon)
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse ($41.99 @ Amazon)

*Total: $2497.84*
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-30 04:40 EST-0500)


----------



## cptnighthawk666

UPDATE-this is my updated dream rig......NICE.....i was able to trade/buy my rig back off the guy i sold it to a couple months ago lol...so im already a happy camper but if i did in fact win this month i would get these upgrades for my pc-

Corsair Vengeance Pro CMY8GX3M2A2133C11 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-27 1.5V Black Memory Kit-$112.37 CAD

Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB 2.5in SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Flash Drive-$169.99 CAD x2 CAD

MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming Twin Frozr IV 1GHz 4GB 5GHZ GDDR5 HDMI DisplayPort 2xDVI PCI-E Video Card $569.99 CAD

MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Z87 3PCI-E16 4PCI-E1 CrossFireX/SLI SATA3 4K HDMI USB3.0MOTHERBOARD $199.99 CAD

Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Haswell Quad Core 3.5GHZ Processor LGA1150 8MB Cache Retail $329.99 CAD

and 500$ in water cooling stuff.....epic..........total with taxes is roughly-2200$ big ones.thanks ocn in advanced....lol just joking good luck to everybody


----------



## azanimefan

i'll stick with the same build from last month... here is my November entry.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($449.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($69.99 @ Newegg)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($6.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($254.99 @ NCIX US)
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($82.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Mushkin Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($82.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($149.99 @ B&H)
*Storage:* Western Digital WD VelociRaptor 1TB 2.5" 10000RPM Internal Hard Drive ($239.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card ($585.91 @ Newegg)
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy M Midnight MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($91.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix Spectre Pro LED 148.7 CFM 200mm Fan ($17.98 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP 51.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP 51.3 CFM 120mm Fan ($10.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($148.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
*Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse ($54.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $2369.72
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-30 20:33 EST-0500)_


----------



## RexTempus

Here's my current dream build:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5554579

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master V8 69.7 CFM Rifle Bearing CPU Cooler ($54.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87 MPOWER ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($319.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($132.67 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($84.99 @ Mac Mall)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($519.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill Hyperborea 89.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($11.80 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill Hyperborea 89.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($11.80 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill Hyperborea 89.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($11.80 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill Hyperborea 89.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($11.80 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill Hyperborea 89.5 CFM 140mm Fan ($11.80 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill Hyperborea 57.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($8.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill Hyperborea 57.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($8.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Rosewill Hyperborea 57.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($8.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Samsung SH-118BB DVD/CD Drive ($21.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $2590.50
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-30 22:51 EST-0500)_

I have many mod ideas in mind with this build.


----------



## Daredevil 720

*Update:* http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4829179

Since the price of the 780 Classified has gone down from $700 to $550 I also added a Corsair Obsidian 900D in my list.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

My entry for November!

*CPU*
1x Intel i7 4930k *$579.99*

*Motherboard*
1x Asus Rampage IV Extreme *$429.99*

*GPU*
2x PowerColor R9 290 *399.99*

*HDD*
1x Seagate Barracuda 3TB *$119.99*

*SSD*
2x SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB *$239.99*

*Power Supply*
1x Corsair AX1200i 1200W *$329.99*

*RAM*
1x Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9 *$169.99*

*Headset*
1x Sennheiser PC360 *$249.95*

*Cooling + looks*
1x Koolance CPU-380I Water Block *$74.95*

1x EK-FC GeForce GTX Titan SE GPU Water Block - Acetal *$99.99*

1x Phobya XTREME NOVA 1080 ( 9 x 120mm) Radiator *$109.95*

9x Swiftech Helix 120MM 9-Blade Z-Bearing Fan - 1800RPM - PWM Version *$11.95*

1x Koolance PMP-500 G1/4 BSP High-flow Pump *$76.99*

2x Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings, 1/2" x 3/4" Six Pack - Black Chrome *$38.99*

1x Phobya Balancer 150 Silver Nickel *$31.50*

2x XSPC LCD Temperature Sensor V2 - Black/White *$5.99*

1x Phobya Temperature Sensor In / Outer Thread G1/4 - Matte Black *$11.95*

1xPhobya Temperature Sensor Single 80cm - Black Sleeved *$4.99*

2x ModMyToys Acrylic LED G1/4 Plug - Red/Black *$6.95*

4x Phobya Radiator Sealing Strip (200cm) *$3.95*

1x PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD - Bloodshed Red *$24.99*

*Total:*
579.99 + 429.99 + 649.99 + 119.99 + 239.99 + 329.99 + 169.99 + 249.95 + 74.95 + 99.99 + 109.95 + (9x11.95) + 76.99 + (2x38.99) + 31.50 + (2x5.99) + 11.95 + 4.99 + (2x6.95) + (4x3.95) + 24.99 = *$3426.40*

I'll pay the overage and shiping (of course lol), and the answer is 155. Thank you!

PS: I couldn't find some parts pictures at the rigbuilder, so I thought was better do this way.


----------



## Furf

I am in I will try to rebuild. This would be a work and play computer

*CPU*: AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($199.97 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler*: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard*: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($214.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory*: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($239.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage*: Corsair Force Series 3 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($142.00 @ Amazon)
*Storage*: Corsair Force Series 3 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($142.00 @ Amazon)
*Video Card*: Sapphire Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card ($565.91 @ Newegg)
*Sound Card*: Asus Xonar DSX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($47.98 @ Newegg)
*Case*: Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply*: Corsair Professional Gold 1200W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($278.24 @ TigerDirect)
Total: $2036.06
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)


----------



## junkerde

pls choose me


----------



## darwing

I can see the light!!


----------



## fleetfeather

updated.

cheers and good luck to all

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5546548


----------



## Lynchie

Good luck to everyone









*PC*

*CPU* INTEL CORE i7 4770K 3.5GHZ $385.00
*MOBO* GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC $235.00
*GPU* GIGABYTE R9 290 $480.00
*MEMORY*DDR3 16GB (4x4G) $190.00
*SSD* SAMSUNG 840 PRO 256GB $250.00
*HDD1* WD BLACK 1TB 7200RPM $90.00
*HDD2* WD GREEN 1TB 5400RPM $130.00
*PSU* SEASONIC 1000W PLATINUM $295.00
*CASE* COOLERMASTER CM690 III $105.00

*COOLING*

*CPU BLOCK*EK SUPREMACY CLEAN CSQ NICKEL $90.00
*GPU BLOCK*EK FC R9 290X NICKEL $130.00
*GPU BACKPLATE*EK FC R9 290X BACKPLATE BLACK $35.00
*PUMP*EK DCP 2.2 PUMP $50.00
*RESERVOIR*EK BAY DCP 2.2 RESERVOIR $90.00
*RADIATOR 1*HWLABS BLACKICE GT STEALTH 240 $65.00
*RADIATOR 2*HWLABS BLACKICE GT STEALTH 360 $90.00
*FANS*7x NZXT 120MM PERFORMANCE RIFFLE FAN $77.00

*SOUND*

*CARD/AMP* ASUS XONAR U7 $100.00
*CANS*BEYERDYNAMIC DT 880 PRO $300.00
*MIC*OLYMPUS ME12 $35.00

*TOTAL $3,222.00*


----------



## brandontaz2k2

*Processor*
Intel Core i7-4930K Ivy Bridge-E 3.4GHz LGA 2011 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80633i74930K

*Graphics*
EVGA 03G-P4-2881-KR GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card

*Power*
CORSAIR RM Series RM1000 1000W ATX12V v2.31 and EPS 2.92 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply

*Motherboard*
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard

*RAM*
CORSAIR Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ32GX3M4X1866C10R

*Optical Drive*
None

*Case*
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 (CC-9011030-WW) Black Steel / Plastic ATX High Airflow Cube Case

*Hard Drive*
None

*Cooling*

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler. 240mm
*Grand Total:* *$2384.94*


----------



## himwhoscalledim

*CPU:* Intel i7 4770k (Owned)
*MOBO:* Asus Z87 Pro (Owned)
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platnium 1866mhz 8gb x4 (139.99x4)
*HD:* Corsair Neutron 512gb SSD (329.99)
*GPU:* Nividia Geforce Titan (999.99)
*Case:* Corsair 750D (Owned)
*PSU:* Corsair AX1200i (349.99)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i (Owned)

Total of Parts I do not already own: $2320

I am about halfway there on my own but hey if there is a chance to have this thing together now ill take it. All Parts were chosen from Microcenter.com except the titan was priced at Amazon.com


----------



## Bold Eagle

Here is my entry for December who knows good old "lucky last" might shine:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5558112


----------



## Destrto

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynchie*
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PC*
> 
> *CPU* INTEL CORE i7 4770K 3.5GHZ $385.00
> *MOBO* GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC $235.00
> *GPU* GIGABYTE R9 290 $480.00
> *MEMORY*DDR3 16GB (4x4G) $190.00
> *SSD* SAMSUNG 840 PRO 256GB $250.00
> *HDD1* WD BLACK 1TB 7200RPM $90.00
> *HDD2* WD GREEN 1TB 5400RPM $130.00
> *PSU* SEASONIC 1000W PLATINUM $295.00
> *CASE* COOLERMASTER CM690 III $105.00
> 
> *COOLING*
> 
> *CPU BLOCK*EK SUPREMACY CLEAN CSQ NICKEL $90.00
> *GPU BLOCK*EK FC R9 290X NICKEL $130.00
> *GPU BACKPLATE*EK FC R9 290X BACKPLATE BLACK $35.00
> *PUMP*EK DCP 2.2 PUMP $50.00
> *RESERVOIR*EK BAY DCP 2.2 RESERVOIR $90.00
> *RADIATOR 1*HWLABS BLACKICE GT STEALTH 240 $65.00
> *RADIATOR 2*HWLABS BLACKICE GT STEALTH 360 $90.00
> *FANS*7x NZXT 120MM PERFORMANCE RIFFLE FAN $77.00
> 
> *SOUND*
> 
> *CARD/AMP* ASUS XONAR U7 $100.00
> *CANS*BEYERDYNAMIC DT 880 PRO $300.00
> *MIC*OLYMPUS ME12 $35.00
> 
> *TOTAL $3,222.00*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *himwhoscalledim*
> 
> *CPU:* Intel i7 4770k (Owned)
> *MOBO:* Asus Z87 Pro (Owned)
> *RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platnium 1866mhz 8gb x4 (139.99x4)
> *HD:* Samsung EVO Pro 1tb (549.99)
> *GPU:* Nividia Geforce Titan (999.99)
> *Case:* Corsair 750D (Owned)
> *PSU:* Corsair AX1200i (349.99)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i (Owned)
> 
> Total of Parts I do not already own: $2440
> 
> I am about halfway there on my own but hey if there is a chance to have this thing together now ill take it. All Parts were chosen from Microcenter.com except the titan was priced at Amazon.com






Quoted from First post.
"All I have to do is ensure I am at *25 contributing posts* or more before the February draw in order to be qualified to have a chance at winning. "


----------



## dreamaxx

I was also under the impression you didn't have to keep entering every month?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreamaxx*
> 
> I was also under the impression you didn't have to keep entering every month?


No, you don't. Once you've posted, any multiples are "thrown out", but your name remains in the list of entries every month thereafter.


----------



## neo0031

Updated entry. New case, one single 500GB SSD, and the mouse may switch to a SS Rival if I win. But as it stands, edits are as follow.


Spoiler: The mATX Dream



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($289.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene Micro ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($199.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($499.99 @ NCIX US)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Asus PCE-N15 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.36 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* BitFenix Phenom M Midnight Black MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($105.78 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Newegg)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($18.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 (OEM) (64-bit) ($95.98 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* Asus VN247H-P 23.6" Monitor ($178.99 @ B&H)
*Mouse:* Razer Ouroboros Wireless Laser Mouse ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* WASD full custom mechanical keyboard UK layout ($150.00)
*Total:* $2466.99


----------



## skupples

December, December, some times I just can't remember. So this month for Xmas I want triple 1600P monitors & a CaseLabs double wide trailer.


----------



## Awsan

New update i hope this is the perfect build for that 2500$
Quote:


> CPU: Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($324.99 @ Newegg)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
> Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($319.99 @ Newegg)
> Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($52.99 @ Newegg)
> Memory: G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($52.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($159.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($82.99 @ NCIX US)
> Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($405.91 @ Newegg)
> Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($405.91 @ Newegg)
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($164.99 @ Newegg)
> Wireless Network Adapter: Asus PCE-AC68 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($99.99 @ Newegg)
> Case: NZXT Phantom (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
> Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($306.98 @ Newegg)
> Optical Drive: Asus BW-16D1HT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
> Total: $2597.69
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)


----------



## darwing

I don't think there is a point in continuously updating ur rig because they only look at the first entry, obviously my components are going to change from when I suitted it because new hardware is out lol


----------



## legoman786

Updated my rig one last time.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4832914


----------



## barkinos98

Been a while since i was around eh?
Lets get it on.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($529.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Black Edition EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($499.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($595.91 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($595.91 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified 1500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($329.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2551.79
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-04 15:11 EST-0500)_

This, + funds from selling my current rig = watercooled insaneness.


----------



## mxfreek09

One more update.









Got a 4930k from the Intel Retail Edge holiday deal.

A few things to add to that would be awesome:

*ASUS x79 Deluxe Motherboard
3x ASUS GTX 780's
Seasonic 1000w Platinum Fully Modular
Mushkin Blackline 16GB 2400 mhz 1.5v RAM
WD 4tb Red*

Would be added to;
*
Fractal Design r4
Corsair h60
Samsung 840 Pro 256 gb
2x WD 1tb Blue's
3x ACER 23 inch IPS monitors*

Ill get my Rigbuilder updated shortly


----------



## ScottyP

Just updating my rig entry.

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/29tKK


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

ROFL I went way overboard with the 2500 mark









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5560727


----------



## KBOMB

Figured I would up date just in case some holiday luck comes my way and its been so long since I did this... good luck to all and congrats to the past winners!

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/kbomb7777/saved/33Hz

CPU Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core $319.98
Motherboard Asus Maximus VI Hero ATX LGA1150 $199.99
Memory G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 $164.99
Storage Kingston HyperX 3K 480GB 2.5" SSD $384.99
Western Digital WD Green 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM $88.53
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB (Newegg Override) $729.99
Case Fractal Design Define R4 (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower $89.99
Power Supply SeaSonic 660W ATX12V / EPS12V $148.99
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) $132.98
Monitor Asus VN247H-P 23.6" $178.99

Total: $2439.42

Edit: Now I really need to win because my girlfriend just gave birth to our son and I have no more money earmarked for computer stuff! Ahh!


----------



## SnowSoft

CPU: i7 4930k

MOBO: Asus Rampage IV Black Edition

GPU: Asus GTX 780ti

RAM: 8x4gb Corsair Dominator Platinum

SSD: 512gb Samsung 840 pro

HDD: 2x4TB WD Black

Case: Corsair Obsidian 900D

PSU: Corsair AX1200i

+ Full WC loop all black

supa sexy


----------



## Triscuit

This is my entry, hopefully it's not too late! http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2fy4I

CPU
Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor$324.99

Motherboard
ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional ATX LGA2011 Motherboard $264.99

Memory
G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory$179.99

Storage
OCZ Vertex 450 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk $229.99
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk$212.99

Video Card
XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)$559.99
XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)$559.99

Power Supply
Thermaltake Toughpower 1350W 80+ Silver Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply$199.99

Monitor
Asus VS278Q-P 27.0" Monitor$289.99-$20.00$7.59$277.58

Base Total:$2574.92
Mail-in Rebates:-$20.00
Shipping:$23.01
Total:$2577.93
Base Total:$2592.92
Promo Discounts:-$26.99
Mail-in Rebates:-$20.00
Shipping:$19.43
Total:$2565.36
*edited to change out parts*


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit*
> 
> This is my entry, hopefully it's not too late! http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2fsUE
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor$324.99
> 
> Motherboard
> ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Professional ATX LGA2011 Motherboard $264.99
> 
> Memory
> G.Skill Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> 
> Storage
> OCZ Vertex 450 Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Disk$229.99
> 
> Video Card
> XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)$559.99
> XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire)$559.99
> 
> Power Supply
> Thermaltake Toughpower 1350W 80+ Silver Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply$199.99
> 
> Monitor
> Asus VS278Q-P 27.0" Monitor$289.99-$20.00$7.59$277.58
> 
> Base Total:$2574.92
> Mail-in Rebates:-$20.00
> Shipping:$23.01
> Total:$2577.93


You'll want 4 sticks of RAM as that is quad channel chip/mobo. Also OCZ is not a brand you want to purchase right now.


----------



## salamachaa

I would like to update my entry.

I would like 2 powercooler r9 290s
a 4770k
and a decent motherboard to go with it. I am not too picky.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> You'll want 4 sticks of RAM as that is quad channel chip/mobo. Also OCZ is not a brand you want to purchase right now.


Thanks for catching that! I thought I got 4x4 and didn't realize I selected the 2x4. Whats up with OCZ? It's been a while since I have looked into SSD's. Any replacements for that price?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triscuit*
> 
> Thanks for catching that! I thought I got 4x4 and didn't realize I selected the 2x4. Whats up with OCZ? It's been a while since I have looked into SSD's. Any replacements for that price?


OCZ is going belly up. And for that price, get the Samsung 840 Pro. It is probably the most highly regarded consumer SSD out right now.


----------



## Triscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> OCZ is going belly up. And for that price, get the Samsung 840 Pro. It is probably the most highly regarded consumer SSD out right now.


That sucks. Updated my post, thanks!


----------



## Johny Boy

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler or Custom Loop
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z87 UDX-OC
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: 2 x Asus R9 290 4GB Video Card
Case: Corsair 500R Black ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply
Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor

Going to build this rig for myself very soon so thought i should update my ultimate rig entry.


----------



## HeaveN_AkirA

my entry for december


----------



## john1016

Good luck all


----------



## Butternut101

GOOD LUCK to everyone and happy holidays hope everyone has a great one


----------



## amd655

Yup, good luck to everyone.


----------



## DakNess

Here's my entry...









Good luck everyone.
Enjoy the holidays and stay safe.


----------



## LordOfTots

Update! This my dream Workstation









FX 9590

ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX

H100i

Thermaltake Level 10 GT Black

MSI R9 290 Crossfire

Mushkin Blackline 32GB at 2133

Raidmax RX-1000AE

AOC q2963 Black 29" IPS 2560x1080

Newegg Total: $2,544.91

The rest I already own. Happy Holidays and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

4770k
ASUS Maximus VI
G. Skill Ripjaws Z 2400 MHz RAM
R9 290 CF (Have one already)
EVGA SuperNova 1500w Modular PSU
NZXT 810 Switch White (one the way)
Custom liquid cooling, including 360mm and 240mm EK XTX rads
EK Acetal/Nickel CPU/GPU blocks
6x Corsair SP120 fans
Hopefully getting the watercooling parts soon, everything else has to wait


----------



## _TRU_

my entry:



Note: i may do a custom loop for the vid cards.


----------



## darwing

So I'm selling My PC for $2500, If I was to win this I would be able to build a $5000 computer!!! that would be tri monitors tri GPU's All water cooled Rads out the Wazoo!!!

ZOMG drooling just crossing my fingers,

On another not was just looking up a log from the March winner, such a great idea THANKS OCN!! "


----------



## Gualichu04

New rig update http://pcpartpicker.com/user/gualichu04/saved/2Fnc and on my sig. 4930k was $220 for intel retail ege


----------



## dVeLoPe

I have been here since 2010 but never even thought of coming into this section and posting.

I would like for my dream rig to upgade my aging first gen i5-760 non-sli capable mobo would be ::

Mouse :: Razer DeathAdder 2013 = replaces semi broken Razer Lachesis
Keyboard :: Razer BlackWidow Ultimateor ANYTHING better then my Saitek2 from 1999 lol

GPU :: 2x GTX 780 Ti Classy or Kingpin edition
CPU :: i5 4670K or i7 4770k = replaces 3.6ghz first gen i5-760
MOBO :: Depending on the CPU but any SLi board is fine = replaces asus p7p55d-e lx

I will be editing this post once I finish with the full list but in for one piece or the whole system!!
THANKS SO MUCH FOR THIS GREAT OPPORTUNITY EVERYBODY LOVES OCN FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Putting my name into the proverbial hat! ^_^

RigBuilder link: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5522540

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Gene
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB 2400MHz
Primary HDD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
Mass Storage HDD: Seagate 2GB SSHD
Monitors: 2x Viewsonic VP2770
Keyboard: CoolerMaster QuickFire Stealth (with Cherry MX Blues)
PSU: Seasonic Platinum 860W
Case: Case Labs S5

Other parts: AlphaCool XT45 radiators (1x 360mm, 1x 240mm), Aquaero 6 XT, AquaComputer D5 pump with USB and aquabus, AquaComputer pump adapter for D5 with fill level sensor, AquaComputer Aqualis Base for pump adapters 450mL reservoir with fountain effect and nano coating, EK-FC780 GTX Ti full cover waterblock (acetal+Nickel), EK Supremacy Acetal+Nickel CPU block, EK M6G Mosfet and south bridge waterblocks (Acetal+Nickel), Primochill Revolver Fittings for acrylic tubing (Black), and Primochill clear acrylic tubing.

Parts in rigbuilder I already own: Corsair M95, Focusrite Scarlett 18i20, Audio Technica ATH-M50 headphones, and Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit.


----------



## Jagerking666

Consider me in!
Rigbuilder Link -http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5565858



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Intel Core i7-4930K Six-Core Socket LGA2011

ASUS TUF SABERTOOTH Z87 Socket 1150 Intel Z87 Chipset

ASUS Radeon R9 280X

Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1866MHz CL9 DIMMs (CMD16GX3M2A1866C9)

WD VelociRaptor 1TB 3.5" SATA 6Gb/s 10000RPM 64MB Buffer OEM Hard Drive (WD1000DHTZ)

Samsung (SH-224BB/BEBE) Internal 24x DVD Writer, OEM - Black, SATA, 1.5MB Buffer

Corsair Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler w/LINK

Windows 7 64

Thermaltake Tt eSports MEKA G UNIT Battle Edition

Seasonic X-1050 Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold 1050W PSU

NZXT HUE

Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Drive



I already have a Corsair c70 Vengeance case thats completely empty! if i win this will be my first gaming pc!


----------



## Stacey2911

CPU
intel 4770k

RAM
Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x8gb

Case
cm storm stryker

Motherboard
asus sabertooth z87

Hard Drive
samsung 840 pro ssd

Graphics
asus gtx 780ti

Power
corsair hx-1050

TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,400 (AUD)

also linked here
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5566562

Would be lovely to upgrade, the build in my sig is still my first personal rig.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211779 x2
All I need.


----------



## WarpPrism

To be safe, 15 * 10 + 5 = 155.

Here's my ultimate rig:

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4820K - $325 @Newegg

*Motherboard:* ASUS P9X79 - $227 @Amazon

*Memory:* G. Skill Ares 16GB (4 x 4GB) Blue 1600MHz - $154 @Newegg

*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB - $157 @Amazon

*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200 rpm - $80 @Newegg

*Graphics:* EVGA GTX 780 - $500 @Newegg

*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 Matte Black - $150 @Newegg

*Power Supply:* Corsair AX860 - $150 @Newegg

*Fans:* 2x Cougar Turbine T12SB4 4-Pack - $60 @Newegg

*Components Cost: $1838*

Water Cooling:

*CPU Block:* EK Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal - $67 @Performance-PCs

*GPU Block:* EK-FC GeForce GTX Titan SE Block - $100 @PPCS

*GPU Backplate:* EK-FC Titan SE Backplate - $29 @PPCS

*Pump:* Swiftech MCP655 - $77 @PPCS

*Pump Top:* EK D5 X-TOP - Acetal - $38 @PPCS

*Radiator:* Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 240mm - $54 @PPCS

*Radiator:* Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 360mm - $77 @PPCS

*Tubing:* Masterkleer UV Blue 13/19mm -$17 @PPCS

*Fittings:* 14x XSPC G1/4 1/2" ID to ¾" OD Compression Fitting - Black Chrome - $56 @PPCS

*Angled Adapters:* 4x XSPC 90 Degree G1/4 Adapters - $18 @PPCS

*Angled Adapters:* 4x XSPC 45 Degree G1/4 Adapters - $16 @PPCS

*Reservoir:* Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi Ice Blue 250 - $50 @PPCS

*Biocide:* IandH Deadwater - $5 @PPCS

*Water Cooling Parts Cost: $604*

*Total: $2442*

And yes I am aware of the dislike many people have for Performance-PCs and the owner Hank, I am just using their prices for reference since I was too lazy to try to find the best prices everywhere.


----------



## Hawxie

New entry







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5500114


----------



## mocboy123

I would really like to win this, just because I want one of the most powerful, yet smallest and awesome systems in the world. This would be so cool to put together. The rig I am asking for is the one in my signature titled, "Win your ultimate rig Entry."







Thank you!


----------



## Hefner

Contest entry rig update:


1824,76€ is about 2508,31$ according to current exchange rates.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

*End of Year Revision*

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2i5fR


----------



## NeoReaper

Updated my dream for the last time...
*Changes:*
>2x XFX 7970's replaced with a XFX R9-290X
>Corsair GS 700w 2013 edition no longer on scan so replaced with Corsair RM 650w
>Water cooler changed to the Corsair H90
(Dream rig for December in my Sig)

I wish you all luck and I shall keep my hopes high...


----------



## darwing

RIG Only And Final Update: Crossing fingers

*Case* - 750D - $140 - Newegg.ca
*CPU* - 4770k - $309 - Newegg.ca
*Motherboard* - ASUS z87 Deluxe - $290 - Newegg.ca
*Ram* - Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB 2400Mhz - $416 - NCIX.ca
*Video* - 2x's Geforce 780Ti - $1390 - DirectCanada.com

*TOTAL: $2545 Not including shipping or Tax*

I will add the remaining CPU + GPU waterblocks, PSU, Custom Cables, Reservoirs, Radiators, Lighting, Fan Controllers, Tubing, Coolant and anything else this requires to finalize the *ONE TRUE ULTIMATE RIG*

amazing how fast $2500 can go when its not your money







LOL

BIG EMMY BIG EMMY GO NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER!!


----------



## Alex132

We all can hope

My rig is, and always has been, in my sig


----------



## famous1994

Updated mine with some new stuff.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5282291


----------



## phenom01

My dream rig would use part of my current build but I would go with these upgrades.

Intel I7-4770k $324.99
Asus Maximus IV Formula $299.99
EVGA 780TI Superclock ACX cooler $739.99
Cooler Maser HAF X $189.99
2xASUS VG248QE $559.98
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD $148.99
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) $82.99

Total = $2351.92

Now that would be a true Ultimate RIG!


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I only recently just started to get into building my own computer (ordering all the parts, etc and actually doing the labor), so far I just have the case (Corsair Graphite 230T). =D
This is my Ultimate for my video editing, 3D design & gaming "workstation"! =D

*My dream for my first custom build*
Intel Core i7-4930K _$580_
ASRock X79 Extreme11 (first choice) or MSI X79A-GD45 Plus (second choice)
EVGA 03G-P4-3784-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 _$529.99_
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer DDR3 1866 (4x16gb) _$240_
CORSAIR AXi series AX860i 860W _$210_
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i _$109.99_

Around _$2280_ or so

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5570105/version/5570107 (need to re-edit)


----------



## prophetd7

Last update:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2iGNV + http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992004
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4904000

would use my current case and mod it!


----------



## Daredevil 720

Replaced my previous ultimate rig. All I need is 3 watercooled 290X's. They're going to mine their hearts out.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Dream Rig! I'll cover the rest and film a video!!!









Processor: CPU Intel i7 4770k
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Extreme
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws X F3 16GB 2X8GB DDR3-1600
Primary Hard Drive: Intel 530 Series 120GB 2.5IN Solid State Drive x2 (RAID 0)
Secondary Hard Drive: Western Digital Hard Drive 2TB Black
Third Drive Hard Drive: Western Digital Hard Drive 4TB Black
Video Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD7970
Optical Drive: LG WH14NS40 14X Blu Ray Writer - 16x DVD Writer
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNova 1300W Power Supply
Case: Corsair 800D
Cooling: Corsair H100i Closed loop liquid cooling
Operating System: Windows 7 or 8.1 Pro x64

155!!!


----------



## wanna_buy

Hello.
I want to believe in Santa. Believing is Happening. So who knows if by 1 January 2014 I will have the rig of my dream! Oh, when I bought my first PC many years ago, at the time I dreamed about Alienware gaming rigs. I remember that Aurora model that had AMD Athlon FX CPU and 4GB RAM and X1950 XTX Crossfire. Yeah back then 4GB RAM was a beast.
Now I don't get much excited about Alienware but I surely would like a fine custom rig like this below. My current rig is over 3 years old and can't run anything on Ultra settings like this beauty would run.

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($339.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($125.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5 TH ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($273.94 @ Newegg)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($199.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($319.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Case: NZXT Phantom 630 Gunmetal ATX Full Tower Case ($189.98 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($207.04 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: LG WH16NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($80.98 @ Newegg)
Total: $1869.88
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-15 00:59 EST-0500)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2jgyC

I couldn't find my favorite video card in the selection, so I will add it in my list manually.

SAPPHIRE 100361BF4SR Radeon R9 290X 4GB BattleField 4 Game Edition Video Card - $610

Total cost should be under $2500.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## EVILNOK

Updated for December:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4900243


----------



## Butternut101

Update for December
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5570941
was that too much to ask for? also again Good Luck to everyone and congrats to those who have won already


----------



## llamaegg

Figured I might as well give this a shot, right?









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5571406


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Update for December 2013:

*Case:* Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 Silver Steel - *$149.99* @ Newegg.com
*Mobo:* ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Performance LGA 1155 - *$168.87* @ Amazon.com.com
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-2600k Quad-Core Processor - *Free* (using mine)
*Cooler:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 - *$104.99* @ Newegg.com
*Ram:* G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB DDR3 2400 - *$174.99* @ Newegg.com
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Evo SSD 250 GB - *$159.99* @ Amazon.com
*HDD 1:* Western Digital VelociRaptor WD5000HHTZ 500GB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache - *$135.43* @ Amazon.com
*HDD 2:* Western Digital VelociRaptor WD5000HHTZ 500GB 10000 RPM 64MB Cache - *$135.43* @ Amazon.com
*GPU: 1* EVGA GeForce GTX770 Classified with EVGA ACX Cooler 4GB - *$447.99* @ Amazon.com
*GPU: 2* EVGA GeForce GTX770 Classified with EVGA ACX Cooler 4GB - *$447.99* @ Amazon.com
*GPU Cooling:* NZXT Kraken G10 Red x 2 - *$59.98* @ NZXT.com
*GPU Cooler 1:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H90 - *$83.99* @ Newegg.com
*GPU Cooler 2:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H90 - *$83.99* @ Newegg.com
*PSU:* SILVERSTONE Strider Gold Evolution SST-ST1200-G Evolution 1200W - *$249.99* @ Newegg.com
*Fans:* bgears b-Blaster 140 140mm Case Fan x 9 - *$117.36* @ Newegg.com

*Total:* $2520.98


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

double post.


----------



## Nonehxc

End of Year/Contest update, folks!Current exchange rates

Intel i7-4770K 285€/391$
Asus MAXIMUS HERO C2 185€/254$
Gigabyte 780 Ti x2 1050€/1444$
Gskill TridentX DDR3 4x4GB CL9 2133mhz 153€/ 210$
Fractal Designs Newton R3 1000W 194€/266$

All for a grand total of *1867€/2567$*. 4K monitor _in da house_ two months from now, and I'm set for The Witcher 3









Shipping's free or I'll go to another shop









May Triforce be with us!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> One more update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 4930k from the Intel Retail Edge holiday deal.
> 
> A few things to add to that would be awesome:
> 
> *ASUS x79 Deluxe Motherboard
> 3x ASUS GTX 780's
> Seasonic 1000w Platinum Fully Modular
> Mushkin Blackline 16GB 2400 mhz 1.5v RAM
> WD 4tb Red*
> 
> Would be added to;
> *
> Fractal Design r4
> Corsair h60
> Samsung 840 Pro 256 gb
> 2x WD 1tb Blue's
> 3x ACER 23 inch IPS monitors*
> 
> Ill get my Rigbuilder updated shortly


not enough PSU unless you plan to run it bone stock. I would put in the evga gw 1300w. Those GPU's push 250+ watts under load @ stock.


----------



## jop14

Update for December:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5410262


----------



## rc dude

Here is my ultimate rig: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2jwKq
Of course I left out cooling, but I would do a custom watercooling loop.


----------



## Frosch

Updated for December http://pcpartpicker.com/p/27fdA
Hope for the best, prepare for the worst folks


----------



## amd655

I would like to redo my build, this would just upgrade what i have.

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/2jxCn

i7 4770k
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme 99.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H ATX
GeIL EVO Veloce Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133
MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB
LG CH10LS28 Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer
BenQ XL2420T 120Hz 24.0" Monitor
Cooler Master CM Storm Quick Fire TK Wired Gaming Keyboard

Thanks admin


----------



## Angrychair

too hard to decide but ivy bridge E, Asus board, some Ram, 900D case, 780 ti classified x 2 and EK waterblocks throughout.


----------



## Shaolin7

Thanks again OC, for giving back to the community! Wow. Anyways, Ultimate rig build is in my sig, quite close to my proposed build but with a few swapouts for nicer things (if I were to win, I'd still end up spending a good sum of my own money to get the really nice components). Cheers and best wishes to all during the upcoming holidays, wherever you are and whatever you celebrate -- I do hope you have a peaceful and safe time with your loved ones.


----------



## stevebd62

Here's my entry hope I win


----------



## Thunderclap

Updated









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5404458

Good luck everyone









And happy holidays


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Updating my list of what I'd like to buy if I won.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5544440
> 
> Intel Core i7 4770k
> 
> ASUS ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 3072MB
> 
> Seagate Hybrid Drive 4TB/8GB
> 
> Corsair H110 Liquid Cooler
> 
> LG Black BDXL Rewriter
> 
> ASUS Designo Series MX299Q 29" LED Monitor
> 
> Razer Black Mamba Elite Wireless Gaming Mouse
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster ZX SBX PCIE Gaming Sound Card


Thought I'd update my dream rig slightly after looking through some of the recent developments in the industry a little closer.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/phazer11/saved/38kI

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Newegg)
Thermal Compound: Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($8.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($299.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Seagate 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive ($229.99 @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card ($699.99 @ NCIX US)
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card ($189.99 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: LG BH16NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($99.99 @ Microcenter)
Monitor: Asus PB298Q 60Hz 29.0" Monitor ($559.48 @ Newegg)
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse ($61.98 @ Newegg)
Total: $2565.38

If all goes to plan and I have no more issues from my car accident I ought to be able to scrape something together for my 2-3 year graphics card upgrade. A GTX 780 if I'm lucky and use my EVGA bucks. Merry Christmas to me.

I've updated my Rigbuilder listing as well.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5544440

Happy Holidays everyone, good luck!


----------



## Epipo

THIS WILL BE MY FINAL SUBMISSION (Folding, Boinc, gaming, mining rig)
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/epipo/saved/38s5

CPU
AMD FX 8350 @4.5Ghz I own

Graphics
EVGA GeForceTITAN 6GB $1018.99
EVGA GeForceTITAN 6GB $1018.99
Hard Drive
Crucial CT240M500SSD1 $144.95
SEAGATE 1Tb I own
Cooling
NZXT KRAKEN X60 I own
Case
COOLER MASTER HAF X I own
Motherboard
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX I own
RAM
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory $114.99
Monitor
ASUS 3D 24' 2MS RESPONSE 120MHZ I own
Optical Drive I own
ASUS BR-R I own
Power
EVGA 220-P2-1000-XR $162.99

Total to full awesome upgrade: $2460.91


----------



## Epipo

Sorry about the capps


----------



## andre02

No winner for November yet ?


----------



## MetallicAcid

I am still really wanting to win this for my 2nd project&#8230;. Oh please overclock gods, hear my plea!!

MA


----------



## BWAS1000

Updating my case.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5519173


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> too hard to decide but ivy bridge E, Asus board, some Ram, 900D case, 780 ti classified x 2 and EK waterblocks throughout.


I have to tell you, 900D is the most over hyped case iv'e ever worked with. Though, if air cooling in it, it should be none issue.


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I have to tell you, 900D is the most over hyped case iv'e ever worked with. Though, if air cooling in it, it should be none issue.


Really? You should PM me some alternatives, I was thinking about using one for a build this summer. Any alternatives around the same price from caselabs?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> Really? You should PM me some alternatives, I was thinking about using one for a build this summer. Any alternatives around the same price from caselabs?


If you are doing dual-sli, go with a medium size case labs & 3.120 rads.


----------



## aymanibousi

I have the worst luck but here goes:

See sig + Changing ram to 2133mhz AMD entertainment ram!


----------



## xXLDXx

My December Entry: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/phld95/saved/38El

Merry Christmas everyone and Good Luck


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you are doing dual-sli, go with a medium size case labs & 3.120 rads.


I'm looking at doing dual sli and a loop with 2x480 and 1x240. Any suggestions?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zucciniknife*
> 
> I'm looking at doing dual sli and a loop with 2x480 and 1x240. Any suggestions?


That's what the 900D does best. If you are looking to do push pull on the bottom rad go with a 45mm, 60mm in p/p is fine for up top. You can put a 240 or a 360 in the front, just make sure it's a low profile unit, like the black ice models, or the new line from EK without the big "nipples" on the end. If you go 360 in the front you will have to cut up the bays a bit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zucciniknife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's what the 900D does best. If you are looking to do push pull on the bottom rad go with a 45mm, 60mm in p/p is fine for up top. You can put a 240 or a 360 in the front, just make sure it's a low profile unit, like the black ice models, or the new line from EK without the big "nipples" on the end. If you go 360 in the front you will have to cut up the bays a bit.


I was looking at a ut60 480 and a ut60 240 on the bottom with a ut60 480 at the top as well


----------



## AtomTM

Still a bit hopeful, and who's the winner for November?


----------



## dman811

People were asking the same question earlier, and the answer is they haven't been chosen yet. NOW PLEASE USE THE DISCUSSION THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lordhinton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> People were asking the same question earlier, and the answer is they haven't been chosen yet. NOW PLEASE USE THE DISCUSSION THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


calm down lad


----------



## DireLeon2010

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> People were asking the same question earlier, and the answer is they haven't been chosen yet. NOW PLEASE USE THE DISCUSSION THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHA yo mad bro?? LOL that was one of the most over the top responses ive seen in a while even has the little gif of the mad guy hahahaha


----------



## mocboy123

Made a couple changes to my rig, hoping I can get some points for only asking for $1000







This is really just about finishing up my PC, making it super compact, and building the perfect rig for 1080p gaming. My rig is basically finished if I get this, and so I decided to throw in some favorite peripherals. Good luck!







Thanks!


----------



## SIDWULF

Entering into December's Win Your Ultimate Rig! contest.

RIG BUILDER:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5577687

TOTAL COST: $2124.95

SKILL TESTING QUESTION (Just in case):
What is 15 x 10 + 5?
Answer: 155

CPU:
http://products.ncix.com/detail/intel-core-i7-3930k-6-core-12mb-3-2ghz-hyperthreading-unlocked-lga2011-processor-no-hsf-83-64992-1223.htm

Video Card:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2888-KR

Motherboard:
http://products.ncix.com/detail/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-eatx-lga2011-x79-ddr3-sata3-usb3-0-4pci-e16-sli-crossfirex-motherboard-bd-90951.htm

Ram:
http://products.ncix.com/detail/kingston-hyperx-blu-black-series-8gb-2x4gb-ddr3-1600-cl9-dimm-dual-channel-memory-kit-8c-78421-1223.htm

Hard Drive:
http://products.ncix.com/detail/seagate-600-ssd-st240hm000-2-5in-240gb-sata3-internal-solid-state-drive-6d-87693-1223.htm


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Entering into December's Win Your Ultimate Rig! contest.
> 
> RIG BUILDER:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5577687
> 
> TOTAL COST: $1914.94
> 
> SKILL TESTING QUESTION (Just in case):
> What is 15 x 10 + 5?
> Answer: 155
> 
> CPU:
> http://products.ncix.com/detail/intel-core-i7-4770k-unlocked-quad-core-3-5ghz-processor-lga1150-haswell-8mb-cache-retail-f0-81325.htm
> 
> Video Card:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2888-KR
> 
> Motherboard:
> http://products.ncix.com/detail/asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-eatx-lga2011-x79-ddr3-sata3-usb3-0-4pci-e16-sli-crossfirex-motherboard-bd-90951.htm
> 
> Ram:
> http://products.ncix.com/detail/kingston-hyperx-blu-black-series-8gb-2x4gb-ddr3-1600-cl9-dimm-dual-channel-memory-kit-8c-78421-1223.htm
> 
> Hard Drive:
> http://products.ncix.com/detail/seagate-600-ssd-st240hm000-2-5in-240gb-sata3-internal-solid-state-drive-6d-87693-1223.htm


Mobo and CPU won't work together.
Your Mobo is using LGA2011, while your CPU is using LGA1150.


----------



## Lhino

What an amazing competition! Here is my submission: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5578497
It is a little pricier than the max here at about $3000 in my country, but I will cover the difference.
Thanks for the chance!


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Mobo and CPU won't work together.
> Your Mobo is using LGA2011, while your CPU is using LGA1150.


Thanks


----------



## junkerde

well, it's the 18th....


----------



## krisz9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> well, it's the 18th....


oh no you have to wait a bit longer... be patient.

also:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420223/win-your-ultimate-rig-discussion-thread

dont understand why it has to be said so many times.


----------



## rabidz7

Pentium D Extreme edition
780ti
780ti
780ti
2TB HDD
RIBE
Custom loop
750W PSU
8X4GB DDR2


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> Pentium D Extreme edition
> 780ti
> 780ti
> 780ti
> 2TB HDD
> RIBE
> Custom loop
> 750W PSU
> 8X4GB DDR2


----------



## ForceProjection

So many thanks for this giveaway!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5581366


----------



## w0rmk00n

Thanks for the opportunity, hope I'm not too late for the December giveaway.

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 Quad-Core Desktop Processor - $339.99

*CPU Cooler:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i - $86.99

*Motherboard:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 - $249.99

*Case:* Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Military Green Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $129.99

*RAM:* CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 - $309.99

*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card - $529.99

*Power Supply:* CORSAIR AXi series AX860i - $209.99

*Monitor:* ASUS VE278H Black 27" 2ms (GTG) LED Backlight LCD Monitor - $249.99

*SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 EVO 2.5" 1TB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive - $569.99

*CD/DVD Burner:* ASUS 24X DVD Burner - $19.99

*Total: $2697*


----------



## The-racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity, hope I'm not too late for the December giveaway.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 Quad-Core Desktop Processor - $339.99
> 
> *CPU Cooler:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i - $86.99
> 
> *Motherboard:* ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 - $249.99
> 
> *Case:* Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Military Green Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $129.99
> 
> *RAM:* CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 - $309.99
> 
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card - $529.9
> 
> *Power Supply:* ASUS VE278H Black 27" 2ms (GTG) LED Backlight LCD Monitor - $209.99
> 
> *Monitor:* Dell U2913WM 60Hz 29.0" Monitor - $249.99
> 
> *SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 EVO 2.5" 1TB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive - $569.99
> 
> *CD/DVD Burner:* ASUS 24X DVD Burner - $19.99
> 
> *Total: $2697*


Nice PSU you got there


----------



## darwing

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5281928

updated rig builder I guess


----------



## killerbeee

GPU ---> Gainward GeForce GTX780 Ti 3GB Phantom 698,26 €
MB ---> Asus Maximus VI Extreme C2 371,60 €
RAM ---> Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB DDR3 Non ECC CL11 2400MHz (CMY32GX3M4A2400C11R)(4 x 8192) 370,86 €
CPU ---> Intel Core i7-4770K 290,00 €
ssd --> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5-inch SSD 216,00 €
case --> NZXT Phantom 820 291,56 €
cool --> Corsair Hydro Series H110 118,39 €
psu --> CORSAIR PSU 1050W CMPSU-HX1050EU 192€

total 2540


----------



## xxgamxx

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 Quad-Core Desktop Processor - $339.99

CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H80i - $86.99

Motherboard: ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 LGA 1150 Intel Z87 - $249.99

Case: Corsair Vengeance Series C70 Military Green Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $129.99

RAM: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 - $309.99

Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card - $529.99

Power Supply: CORSAIR AXi series AX860i - $209.99

Monitor: ASUS VE278H Black 27" 2ms (GTG) LED Backlight LCD Monitor - $249.99

SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 2.5" 1TB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive - $569.99

CD/DVD Burner: ASUS 24X DVD Burner - $19.99

Total: $2697


----------



## fleetfeather

final update, cheers

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5546548


----------



## Falmod

Here is mine







It works out at around £1449 (about $2370 http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5583746


----------



## sunset1

Dear Santa,

My Maximus V Extreme ( refurb) took a steambath today when a bad clc leaked on it while powerd up.

Please if its not too much trouble id like a nice black rampage with a killer chip so I can frag some people and stay sane.

if you happen to have some of the fastest dominators that board will take it would be nice and one -two 780ti cards to go with the one I have.

so to help you remember
basicly the first couple of items on the Christmas idea page. And some killer dominators for the board.

Oh and if its not too much a new card because Im getting to fat for mine sitting in front of the computer all day. ;>
merry Christmas.
Sunset1


----------



## Skyroor

Updated with Rigbuilder now!









Rigbuilder: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5584252
PcPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2aUeL

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor - *$279.99*
*CPU/GPU Cooling:* NZXT Kraken X40 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler - *$89.94*
NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler - *$119.94*
NZXT Kraken™ G10 GPU Bracket - *$29.99*
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard - *$283.99*
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory - *$148.95*
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk - *$171.55*
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive - *$89.98*
*GPU:* XFX Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card - *$399.99*
*Chassis:* NZXT Phantom 630 Black ATX Full Tower Case (White) - *$189.98*
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE90 V2 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply - *$168.98*
*Displays:* Asus VS248H-P 24.0" Monitor (x2) - *$239.98*
Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor - *$266.99*
*Peripherals:* Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Wired Gaming Keyboard - *$111.19*
Razer Razer Naga 2014 Wired Laser Mouse - *$49.99*

TOTAL - *$2887.96*


----------



## blooder11181

updated my rig for amd fx micro atx.


----------



## markallen1988

I just want to say thank you for this contest. It's been a fun ride!


----------



## capreppy

Added mine:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG/id/5585717/version/5585719


----------



## sunset1

answer =155

asus maximus iv rampage black 500.00 newegg

intel 4960 1050.00 newegg

corsair 4x4 cas 11 2800 CMD16GX3M4A2800C11 850.00 amazon

2400.00

merry x mas.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> answer =155
> 
> asus maximus iv rampage black 500.00 newegg
> 
> intel 4960 1050.00 newegg
> 
> corsair 4x4 cas 11 2800 CMD16GX3M4A2800C11 850.00 amazon
> 
> 2400.00
> 
> merry x mas.


4960? Really dude?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

In to win!
15*10+5 is 155
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($319.98 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Prolimatech PRO-PNTH CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87 Extreme4 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($109.99 @ Microcenter)
*Memory:* GeIL EVO Leggara Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* GeIL EVO Leggara Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Sandisk Extreme II 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($199.00 @ B&H)
*Storage:* Seagate 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Black Pearl) ATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($54.99 @ Microcenter)
*Optical Drive:* LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($54.99 @ Microcenter)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($299.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Gigabyte R9 290X ($699.99)
*Total:* $2488.87
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-22 09:22 EST-0500)_


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Make it 3k even...I need to get into the game benching hard admin!


----------



## jonjryjo

Updated dream rig: http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=17502989


----------



## banging34hzs

Rig updates

If I won alone i wold want this

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($568.98 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($314.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Intel 530 Series 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($181.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($299.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* GIGABYTE GV-R929OC-4GD Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card ($579.99)
*Other:* GIGABYTE GV-R929OC-4GD Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card ($579.99)
*Total:* $2525.93
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-23 03:57 EST-0500)_

But I am more then willing to take a $1250 Dollar rig along with some one else!!!!!

Good luck to all and Admin I know you want to do a dual month drawing.








Thanks OCN for all that you have taught me and for all that I may come to learn!!

Happy Holidays OCN!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamNicko

Hi Overclock and hi everybody,
Hopefully the contest still open and i'm eligible to participate









hereby my part list :
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2oDGQ

this is what it looks like and it will water cool












Material : Acrylic, Aluminum rod-sheet, etc

If i WIN, i'll build one of it depends on which one you guys like/vote it The RED CRYO or The GREEN CRYO









least but not last... MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE

Cheers from Indonesia


----------



## JackLangstone

If i am lucky enough to win this i will be purchasing this rig:

Intel - Core™ i7-4930K 3.4GHz Processor - $568.98
Asus - Desktop Motherboard - Intel X79 Express Chipset - Socket R LGA-2011 - $240.20
ASUS GeForce GTX TITAN 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card GTXTITAN-6GD5 - $1089.01
Corsair - Gaming Series 700-Watt ATX Power Supply - $114.99
Thermaltake - Chassis - Black - $219.99
Corsair Vengeance Blue 8 GB (2X4 GB) PC3-12800 1600mHz DDR3 240-Pin SDRAM Dual Channel Memory Kit CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B - $89.99

Total: $2323.16

I live in the UK so i presume shipping the products would be out of the question?

Test answer = 155

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## BWAS1000

Might as well be safe, the the test answer is 155.


----------



## sunset1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> 4960? Really dude?


there is a discussion thread if you cant sleep thinking about my hardware choices.
Sunset1


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunset1*
> 
> there is a discussion thread if you cant sleep thinking about my hardware choices.
> Sunset1


Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## yoi

im gonna win for sure









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4828036


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quick rig I threw together!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5588514

I'll pay the difference, of course!

Answer is 155!


----------



## LordOfTots

update!

asus bd burner

cm storm scout 2 advanced

fx-9590

asus crosshair v formula

2xGigabyte 290x

evga supernova 1000 p2

Gskill Trident X Series 16GB

Corsair H100i

Samsung 840 Pro 128gb

Corsair 3xAF120 quiet edition

Corsair 2xSP120 quiet edition

nzxt grid

Newegg Total(without mining inflation) : $2476.86


----------



## nicedart

One final update for the year.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/660#post_19053434

Here are two things I have learned over the years about Christmas.

1. If you have been dating a women for a long time, never ever give her a gift in a box that could resemble the "ring." (That $300 pair of diamond earrings, I was so excited about, gave her so much disappointment.)

2. Once you have kids, until at least 5 years old never acknowledge Christmas eve. (My 4 year old woke us up today, Christmas Eve, in full tears) "The presents didnt come! Why is santa mad!"


----------



## Astonished

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5532272

in!


----------



## Shurtugal

Just another Christmas update!
I'd like to change how I've been making mine, and change it to two rigs and some assorted parts.

Rig One: Server Rig
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3
Mobo: Asrock B85-m Mini-ITX
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4gb 1600mhz
SSD: Samsung Evo 120gb
PSU: Seasonic G Series 360w
Case: Cubitek Mini Center Black
Total Cost: $766

Rig Two: PC for Dad
CPU: Intel i7 4770
GPU: MSI GTX 760 Gaming ITX
Mobo: Asrock B85-m Mini-ITX
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x4gb 1600mhzo
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 120gb
PSU: Seasonic G Series 550w
Case: Cubitek Mini Center Black
Total: $1195

Assorted Parts:
Logitech F710 Wireless Controller
Logitech G27 Racing Wheel, Shifter and Pedals
Intel i7 3770k
Samsung 840 Evo 120gb
Total $842

I would then put my i5 3570k in my dad's current PC and give that too my brother who is going to college next year. The Evo would also go in that PC.

So anyhow, Merry Christmas and Good Luck!


----------



## phillyd

In for the last time! I'd finish my two rigs, as stated in the current and final revisions on rig builder.


----------



## mistermenphis22

Is this thing still going. They haven't chosen anyone since October.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistermenphis22*
> 
> Is this thing still going. They haven't chosen anyone since October.


Things can be a bit slow but that's only like 3 and a half weeks behind.


----------



## Twinkadink

Updated

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/aclion/saved/2BV0
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5590830

What is 15 x 10 + 5
15 x 10 = 150
150 + 5 = 155

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## By-Tor

System Total $1714

AMD FX-9370 Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113352

Asus Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876

G.Skill Trident X Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231617

Powercolor AXR9 290x
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131522

Samsung 256gb 840 Pro SSD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147193

Cooler Master HAF Stacker 935 Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119290

Cooler master V850 PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171079

Cooling System Total $552

2x Black Ice SR1 360 rads
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9433/ex-rad-163/Black_Ice_SR1_Low_Air_Flow_Optimized_-_360_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s161

6x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html

Swiftech MCP655 Pump
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16737/ex-pmp-203/Swiftech_MCP655_Variable_Speed_12v_Water_Pump_w_G14_Thread_Ports_Perfectly_Tapped.html?tl=g30c107s1802

XSPC Bay Res
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xssi5bayreab.html

XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsracpuwaaso.html

Swiftech MCW82-7900 GPU Block
http://www.swiftech.com/mcw82vgawaterblock.aspx

Grand Total $2266


----------



## TheHommander

System Total: $2500



I already some cooling components from my current computer that i could use for this









Thanks guys


----------



## darwing

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! I Hope we all are surrounded by loved ones and put the mice down for a few hours to enjoy the love of your families at this time of year


----------



## cptnighthawk666

merry hoho ocn people


----------



## Lukas026

update before new year









CPU: i7 4930k
MOBO: Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Kingpin Edition
RAM: 16 Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum
SSD: 2x 512 Gb Samsung 840 Pro
Case: Corsair Obsidian 900D
PSU: Corsair AX1200i

PS: I dont know why some ppl are answering this "skill question", but if it is recommended for the entry, here you go









15x10 = 150 and 150+5 = 155


----------



## S1lv3rflame

___________________________________________________________________________

XMas & NewYears Eve Update for Build:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2pRgw

CPU: i7 4770K
MOBO: Asus Maximus VI Formula
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Superclocked x2
RAM: 16 Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum
SSD: 250 GB Samsung 840 EVO
Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D
PSU: Corsair AX1200i

Total Cost: $2510,94


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHommander*
> 
> System Total: $2500
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already some cooling components from my current computer that i could use for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


You're better off getting a 780Ti instead of a 690. Same performance at 1080p, better at higher resolutions, more VRAM, plus possibility for SLI down the road. It's also cheaper.


----------



## TheHommander

Ahhh, ok I see. Thanks! I've kinda been AMD forever so I dont know as much about nvidia and Intel!







Merry Christmas!


----------



## K2493

Cpu- Intel core i7 3930k
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

Cooling- Cooler Master Hyper TX3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103064

Graphics- Radeon R9 290x Crossfire
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103246

Motherboard- Asrock X79 Extreme6
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157289

Power Supply- Rosewill Lightning-1300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182063

SSD- Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147248

HDD- Seagate Barracuda 2TB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148834

Case- Rosewill Thor V2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053

Ram- Kingston HyperX Black 16GB 1600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104361

Total: $2,669


----------



## VinhDiezel

My ultimate rig







I hope I win!!!!









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2qDbP


----------



## Hawxie

Finally, my true *dream* rig.
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5500114


----------



## Quasimojo

Updated my rig with more current compents: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5347701

Thanks!


----------



## Archer S

Last chance update









EVGA GTX780 Ti
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487002

Corsair AX 860W
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139044

AsRock Z87 Extreme6
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157371

Samsung 840 EVO 1TB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147251

Team Xtreem 16GB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313449

Intel i7 4770k
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116901

Total in CAD after shipping and taxes and whatever else is $2512.17


----------



## amd655

Final update, down sizing form factor, a bit sick of the size of my rig.

Once again Admin, thanks for this chance.

I used Overclockers.co.uk


----------



## shampoo911

RIG updated...

removed sound card and changed mobo from asrock x79 extreme6 to sabertooth x79

and still under 2500$ =D


----------



## Tnt6200

Updated my rig again.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4839599


----------



## Enrainn

In, GL all.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5572465


----------



## Stacey2911

updated rig









CPU
intel I7 4930k
RAM
Corsair Vengeance Pro 4x4GB
Power
Corsair HX-1050
Motherboard
Asus Sabertooth x79
Hard Drive
Samsung 840 Evo SSD 250GB
Case
CM Storm Stryker
Graphics
Saphire R9 290
Cooling
Corsair H100i
Mouse Pad
Razer Goliathus
TOTAL COST OF THIS RIG: $2,515 (AUD)

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5566562


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN!
My Rig Entry:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5597610

Still need to tweak a little bit and pick a case, but that's basically it!

*Edit:* Mostly sorted out except for Monitor(s), mouse/mouse-pad, and cooling odds and ends.
Will use the extra money for that if I win.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Here we go. My latest update!



Thanks Admin


----------



## Furf

Updated and saved to my Rigbuilder.

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z ATX AMD
Graphics
SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290X 4GB
Dominator® Platinum 16GB (CMD16GX3M4B2133C9)
Force Series™ 3 240GB x2
Corsair AX1200i
XSPC Raystorm ax750 240 Kit from frozencpu

Roughly $1920 before shipping!

Already Got Case and CPU!


----------



## banging34hzs

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($568.98 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($314.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Intel 530 Series 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($181.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($307.58 @ Newegg)
*Other:* SAPPHIRE TRI-X OC 100362-2SR Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 Video Card ($549.99)
*Other:* SAPPHIRE TRI-X OC 100362-2SR Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-bit GDDR5 Video Card ($549.99)
*Total:* $2473.52
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-31 15:06 EST-0500)_

Had to switch up the video cards, will update rig builder when i get home from work.


----------



## Mrip541

CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X79
Storage: Intel 530 240GB
Video card: Gigabyte R9 290x Windforce x2
Memory: GSkill low voltage


----------



## Koniakki

I just learned about this recently.. I have been missing all this time...









Well, here goes nothing... Hope dies last they say...









CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ( @ Amazon)
CPU Cooler: Swiftech H320 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ( @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: MSI Big Bang - XPower II XL ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ( @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: G.Skill Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory ( @ Newegg)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card ( @ Newegg)
Case: Rosewill THRONE-W ATX Full Tower Case ( @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Antec 1300W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ( @ SuperBiiz)
Total:
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-31 16:38 EST-0500)

That's my dream pc. But to be honest from all the above, I just fell in LOVE with that Rosewill case! Even if I could just have that case alone, I would be just as happy!


----------



## yraith

UPDATE!!
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD A10-6800K 4.1GHz Quad-Core Processor ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD 78.1 CFM CPU Cooler ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-F2A88X-UP4 ATX FM2+ Motherboard ($109.98 @ OutletPC)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($350.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($196.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($196.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($635.91 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 290X 4GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($635.91 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA ATX Full Tower Case ($189.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair 1200W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($304.99 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-16D1HT Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($80.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - OEM (64-bit) ($137.97 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* HP ZR30w 30.0" Monitor ($1179.98 @ NCIX US)
*Monitor:* HP ZR30w 30.0" Monitor ($1179.98 @ NCIX US)
*Speakers:* Logitech Z623 200W 2.1ch Speakers ($109.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $5655.61
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-12-31 19:14 EST-0500)_


----------



## the9quad

*Updated what the heck- lets watercool my pc in the new year*


Corsair Obsidian Series 900D Super Tower Computer Case CC-9011022-WW - Black $328.00
EK R9-290X VGA Liquid Cooling RAM Backplate - Black CSQ (EK-FC R9-290X Backplate - Black) 3 x $29.99
EK Radeon R9-290X VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel (EK-FC R9-290X - Acetal+Nickel) 3 x $118.99
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Quad 120mm Radiator - 80mm Thick $144.95
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta Triple 120mm Radiator $119.99
Swiftech Maelstrom 5 1/4" Dual Bay Standalone Reservoir w/ Dual MCP35X Pumps (Maelstrom-35X2) $279.99
EK Supremacy ELITE CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Full Nickel - Socket 2011 w/ Indigo Xtreme (EK-Supremacy Elite - Intel 2011) $121.99
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P 120mmx25mm Ultra Silent PWM Fan - 1000-2000 RPM - 12-29 dBA 7 x $28.95
ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition $499.99
Rosewill HERCULES-1600 1600W $349.99
Total= $2494.47


----------



## gerardfraser

Cpu- Intel core i7 3930k
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116492

Cooling- Cooler Master Hyper TX3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103064

Graphics- Radeon R9 290x Crossfire
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103246

Motherboard- Asrock X79 Extreme6
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157289

Power Supply- Rosewill Lightning-1300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182063

SSD- Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147248

HDD- Seagate Barracuda 2TB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148834

Case- Rosewill Thor V2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053

Ram- Kingston HyperX Black 16GB 1600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104361

Total: $2,669

15x10 = 150 and 150+5 = 155


----------



## bg92

Update of my ultimate rig: LINK

Case - In Win 904
CPU - Intel i7-4770k
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H
Graphics - 2GB EVGA GeForce GTX 760
RAM - Corsair Memory Vengeance Pro Series Silver 8GB DDR3 1866 MHz
Hard Drive - Crucial 480GB M500
Optical Drive - LG BH16NS40.AUAR10B Blu-ray
Cooling - Corsair H60
OS - Windows 8.1 Pro 64 Bit
Keyboard - Corsair Vengeance K70
PSU - 650W be quiet!


----------



## sasuke256

LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk Black SATA Model iHAS124-04 - OEM
Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case
TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive
Dell UltraSharp U2412M Black 24" 8ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD IPS Panel Monitor
ASUS GTX780TI-3GD5 GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
CORSAIR HX Series HX850 850W
Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound AS5-3.5G - OEM
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM
ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K
Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2BAA 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
Total : $2,441.85


----------



## cptnighthawk666

UPDATE-this is my updated dream rig......NICE.....i was able to trade/buy my rig back off the guy i sold it to a couple months ago lol...so im already a happy camper but if i did in fact win this month i would get these upgrades for my pc-

Corsair Vengeance Pro CMY8GX3M2A2133C11 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-27 1.5V Black Memory Kit-$112.37 CAD

Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 240GB 2.5in SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Flash Drive-$169.99 CAD x2 CAD

MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming Twin Frozr IV 1GHz 4GB 5GHZ GDDR5 HDMI DisplayPort 2xDVI PCI-E Video Card $569.99 CAD

MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Z87 3PCI-E16 4PCI-E1 CrossFireX/SLI SATA3 4K HDMI USB3.0MOTHERBOARD $199.99 CAD

Intel Core i7 4770K Unlocked Haswell Quad Core 3.5GHZ Processor LGA1150 8MB Cache Retail $329.99 CAD

and 500$ in water cooling stuff.....epic..........total with taxes is roughly-2200$ big ones.thanks ocn in advanced....lol just joking good luck to everybody


----------



## SneezyPepper

My entry:

CPU: i7 4930k
MOBO: Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780Ti Kingpin Edition
RAM: G.Skill Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory
SSD: 2x 512 Gb Samsung 840 Pro
Case: Corsair Obsidian 900D
PSU: Antec 1300W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## Sandlotje

Lots of great parts here for a rig that serves two purposes of [email protected] and a Media PC! It is a rather basic system with the exception of 3 GTX 780's.


I've already got a couple a few things for the build. Just need the rest of it!

GL to EVERYONE!


----------



## Epipo

I humbley submit "Platinum" It snowed on my browser!



PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($568.98 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT Kraken X60 98.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($125.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($314.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($224.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Corsair Force Series GT 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($219.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($339.99 @ B&H)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($339.99 @ B&H)
*Case:* NZXT Phantom 630 (Gunmetal) ATX Full Tower Case ($167.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($223.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $2526.88
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-03 00:53 EST-0500)_


----------



## luluthemonk

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($73.50 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($223.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Samsung EVO 1TB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($581.95 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card ($586.13 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 660W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($179.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $2095.53
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_

And a Case-Labs S3


----------



## HeaveN_AkirA

Upgrade


----------



## banging34hzs

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor ($549.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Sabertooth X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($314.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($339.50 @ TigerDirect)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($339.50 @ TigerDirect)
*Monitor:* BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($339.50 @ TigerDirect)
*Other:* MSI GAMING R9 290 ($579.99)
*Total:* $2463.47
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-05 02:04 EST-0500)_

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5007632

Since I just sold my HD7950 for a profit and am now getting a MSI R9 290 Gaming (keep an eye out for a bf4 give away) so I am now able to change back to an Eyefinity setup.

Good luck to all and thanks to OCN for the opportunity to be in such an epic contest.


----------



## ForceProjection

Update: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2vYER

Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor $579.99 -$30.00 FREE $549.99 Newegg

Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard $268.99 FREE $268.99 SuperBiiz

G.Skill Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-2666 $549.99 $0.99 $550.98 Newegg

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card $454.99 $5.99 $460.98 SuperBiiz

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB Video Card $454.99 $5.99 $460.98 SuperBiiz

EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 1300W $199.99 $2.99 $202.98 SuperBiiz
____________________________________________________________________________________________

Base Total: $2508.94
Promo Discounts: -$30.00
Shipping: $15.96
Total: $2494.90

I have only one tiny additional request, subject to being chosen that is, ofc. If someone would please update the bios if need be, prior to sending, that would be great. I don't have any x79 cpu's handy to do so myself, nor does anyone I know...







Thanks!









Edit: I'd be even happier with a used 10c 2670 v2, if you have one laying about


----------



## Peraklo

For me, this would be it:

Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz LGA 1150 Quad-Core Desktop Processor
Asus RoG Maximus VI Impact mini-ITX
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified Video Card Hydro
16GB G.Skill DDR3 PC3-14900 1866MHz TridentX Series CL8 (8-9-9-24) Dual Channel kit
Samsung 840 PRO Series MZ-7PD512 512GB 2.5-inch SSD
Bitspower AIZ87M6IITX
Ducky Shine Cherry Mx Brown switches, Red LED
SeaSonic Platinum Fanless 520W
Fractal Design Node 304 White
Steelseries Sensei RAW Gaming Mouse

Thanks!!!


----------



## BWAS1000

Isn't this contest over?


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Isn't this contest over?


2 Winners to be selected yet.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> 2 Winners to be selected yet.


Pretty sure entry is over though. Check the rules.


----------



## Jack Mac

Admin hasn't been on OCN in 6 days, I'm sure he's just been busy and the winner will be selected soon.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Admin hasn't been on OCN *at all this year*, I'm sure *it's time to panic*.


Fixed!


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Fixed!


win.


----------



## A7xConnor

I'm pretty sure the Admin is spending time with family or travelling...or both. I forget


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A7xConnor*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Admin is spending time with family or travelling...or both. I forget


Well i entered before then so I'm good.


----------



## frickfrock999

Yep, he's chilling with family at the moment.

Give the dude some time. If anybody deserves a vacation, it's him.

Let him do his thing.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock999*
> 
> Yep, he's chilling with family at the moment.
> 
> Give the dude some time. If anybody deserves a vacation, it's him.
> 
> Let him do his thing.


*insert rap reference here*


----------



## barkinos98

Plus he might be just waiting for the monetary stuffs for the forum to stabilize, not to excite people and then leave them waiting I guess.


----------



## playboysmoov

Hey everyone deserves a break. I sure hope I get selected....but who on this thread doesn't hope they get selected.

I've never won a random drawing.


----------



## Alecx

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($334.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($136.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87M-PLUS Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($131.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator GT 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP600 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($81.76 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($149.00 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($414.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card (2-Way CrossFire) ($414.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Corsair 350D Window MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($109.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 850W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - 64-bit - OEM (64-bit) ($147.26 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* Asus VX238H-W 23.0" Monitor ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Ultimate Wired Gaming Keyboard ($108.17 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Corsair Vengeance M95 Wired Laser Mouse ($64.99 @ Microcenter)
*Total:* $2480.06
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-06 09:12 EST-0500)_

Pretty much what I would have!







I also like the MicroATX form factor because it's so much nicer to look at (my current PC is quite big)


----------



## roflcopter159

Just an update to my previously submitted rig (prices are found in ultimate rig link in signature):

i7 4820k
Rampage IV Extreme
2x MSI R9 290 Gaming
AX1200i
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 16gb (2x8) 1600MHz


----------



## XEONIC

Would do anything to get a new cpu.


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Would do anything to get a new cpu.


Them feels bro...


----------



## XEONIC

We all have our hurt.


----------



## Daredevil 720

(censored)


----------



## XEONIC

hehehehe XD


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> Would do anything to get a new cpu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> Them feels bro...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> We all have our hurt.


----------



## wand3r3r

I assume this is long over, here goes anyway since a guy can dream.









ASUS Rampage IV Extreme ($400)
Intel Core i7-4930K ($550)
ENERMAX Platimax EPM1350EWT 1350W ($330)
MSI R9 290 Gaming x 4 ($450x4)
G.SKILL Ares Series 32GB ($300)
NZXT Kraken X60 Liquid CPU Cooler ($125)
SAMSUNG 840 Pro 512GB ($400)

And finally
1-3 Asus or Lenovo $799 4k screens.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

You need 18 more posts and a time machine to be eligible.


----------



## wand3r3r

I like your paint icon but I raise you one, go see my "blueprint", amazingly done in paint too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457295/ghetto-case-mod-building-a-shelf-mod-suggestions-critique-welcome


----------



## banging34hzs

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($564.97 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($224.99 @ Microcenter)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($499.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Microcenter)
*Power Supply:* Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1000W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($246.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($263.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($263.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($263.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2468.90
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-01-17 02:22 EST-0500)_


----------



## Xtrem3

If the comp is still on heres my parts:

*CPU:* Intel Core i7 4770K
*Motherboard:* ASUS Z87-PRO Motherboard
*GPU:* ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC 3GB
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3
*Hard Drive:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB ST1000DM003
*Optical Drive:* ASUS DRW-24D3ST 24x DVD Writer
*Cooling:* Corsair Hydro Series H100i CPU Cooler
*Power:* Thermaltake 850W Toughpower Gold
*Case:* NZXT Phantom 630 Case Matte Black with Window
*SSD:* Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB SSD
*Monitor:* ASUS VN247H 23.6in Widescreen LED Monitor
*OS:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit with SP1
*Total Price:* $2,508 (AUD)

The Rigbuilder Build Link: Link


----------



## XEONIC

If i had to specify a rig i would just ask for whatever shall be given.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Updated rig:

$112 - Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl ATX Mid Tower (Newegg)
$130 - ASRock Z77 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 ATX Motherboard (Newegg)
$330 - Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz LGA 1155 CPU (Amazon)
$74 - Noctua CPU Cooler NH-D14 (Amazon)
$500 - EVGA 03G-P4-2784-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card (Newegg)
$120 - TOSHIBA PH3300U-1I72 3TB 7200 RPM Hard Drive (Amazon)
$150 - Crucial M500 240GB Solid State Drive CT240M500SSD1 (Amazon)
$160 - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1600 RAM F3-1600C9D-16GXM (Newegg)
$150 - CORSAIR AX860 860W 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified Modular Power Supply (Newegg)
$89 - Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit OEM (Amazon)

Very basic overall, no liquid cooling or anything but this would still be plenty over the top powerful for me!

Peripherals:

$265 - ASUS VG248QE 24 in 144 Hz LED monitor (Amazon)
$50 - Roccat Savu mouse (Amazon)
$20 - SteelSeries QcK Heavy Gaming Mouse Pad (Amazon)
$150 - Corsair MX RGB keyboard (Release date pending)
$200 - Ikea Markus chair (Ikea)

I am in DIRE need of a new chair, my $100 Office Max faux leather garbage is peeling like crazy...

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## sQuetos

i7 4770k Processor £240 - Corsair H100i Cooler £92
Maximus VI Formula Motherboard £248
ASUS Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 DirectCUII Graphics Card £395
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB RAM £162
WD Caviar Blue 1TB Hard Drive £39
Corsair AX860i Power Supply £142
Windows 8.1 64bit Operating System £85
Corsair 750D Case £145

Total: USD :$2541 GBP :£1548

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5632770


----------



## Chipp

Final winners selected.







Congratulations to :

November - @Valgaur - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2220_20#post_19723695
December - @Astonished - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4080_20#post_21208175


----------



## Paradigm84

Congrats to the final winners.


----------



## zemco999

Gratz guys!


----------



## goodtobeking

Congrats guys.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

congrats


----------



## sadeter

Congratulations!!


----------



## fleetfeather

grats peeps!

I wonder if Valguar will delid.......


----------



## Terrorbyte

Congratulations winners!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> grats peeps!
> 
> I wonder if Valguar will delid.......


Shhhhhhh







deciding


----------



## Xaero252

Gratz, guys


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nooooooo.
Congratulations are in order though


----------



## dman811

Thinking the same thing fleetfeather. Congrats guys!


----------



## AlDyer

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## dougb62

Congratulations guys!!!


----------



## amd655

Congrats


----------



## gr3nd3l

Congrats All!


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Gratz to the winners!


----------



## sunset1

Thanks admin.. maybe next time. :> Congrats winners.. enjoy


----------



## xD4rkFire

Quote:


> *Aaaaaand announcing: Win Your Ultimate Rig 2014!*


Just kidding, congrats to everyone that won!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Congrats to all winners


----------



## Nonehxc

Kill'em All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mean...congratulations guys!!!!!









(Where do you live?I would like to...congratulate you in person...)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Shhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de*l*id*d*ing


FTFY


----------



## mxfreek09

That feeling of being selected as a winner must be awesome. The most I have ever on on anything was $100 on a scratch off and I was elated. I can only imagine what it must feel like to win this contest. Congrats guys! Enjoy building and using your new rigs!


----------



## StormX2

oh poo, Chipp you spelled my name terribly wrong there.

jk gratis to the winners you lucky....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Congrats Valgaur. You'd better change the GPUs btw


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Congrats!


----------



## prophetd7

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## sdmf74

Congrats to the extremely lucky winners


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Final winners selected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to :
> 
> November - @Valgaur - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/2220_20#post_19723695
> December - @Astonished - http://www.overclock.net/t/1347005/win-your-ultimate-rig-12-rigs-total/4080_20#post_21208175


grats


----------



## rezax58

My dream setup

CPU: i7-4930
Motherboard: GA-X79-UD7
Case: Antec Nineteen Hundred (paint bezel orange)
Video Card: SLI Zotac 780 GTX !AMP
Memory: 4x8gb G.skill Ares Orange, 2133
Storage: 2x 1tb Samsung Evo
2x 3tb WD Black Raid 0
Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i
Cooler: Noctua D14
OS: Windows 8.1 / Arch Linux


----------



## blooder11181

congrats to the winners


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> gratis


free?


----------



## Astonished

WHHAT I WON!!!!!!

Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> WHHAT I WON!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks OCN!!!


As expected, the last winner of "Win Your Ultimate Rig" was ...







... Astonished

YEEEEAAAHHH!

Congrats man


----------



## maxofsteam

Congratulations Valgaur and Astonished for winning!


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> free?


phone wrote that instead of Grats lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> WHHAT I WON!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks OCN!!!


Astonishing!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezax58*
> 
> My dream setup
> 
> CPU: i7-4930
> Motherboard: GA-X79-UD7
> Case: Antec Nineteen Hundred (paint bezel orange)
> Video Card: SLI Zotac 780 GTX !AMP
> Memory: 4x8gb G.skill Ares Orange, 2133
> Storage: 2x 1tb Samsung Evo
> 2x 3tb WD Black Raid 0
> Power Supply: Corsair AX1200i
> Cooler: Noctua D14
> OS: Windows 8.1 / Arch Linux


I don't know if you realize this, but this contest is over, hence the [Completed] in the title.


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't know if you realize this, but this contest is over, hence the [Completed] in the title.


That's why I called it my "dream". But thanks for your concern.


----------



## dman811

OK, just making sure you were aware of the situation.


----------



## Canis-X

Congrats to the winners!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## vallonen

Congratulations to all the winners, enjoy


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Valgaur. You'd better change the GPUs btw


Thinking about tri 780 and another 2 monitors and new psu with my 3770k and p8z77-v premium


----------



## CptChiggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thinking about tri 780 and another 2 monitors and new psu with my 3770k and p8z77-v premium


STAWP!! My jellies are overflowing!


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thinking about tri 780 and another 2 monitors and new psu with my 3770k and p8z77-v premium


So jelly of that 5.5Ghz 3770k, man. And of that 2.5Gh$ overclock on your account...have you delidded your wallet yet?









If I were you, I would just do a 780 Ti Classified/Lightning SLI coupled with a loop for the cards and wait for a big ass 60hz LED/IPS/VA 4k Gsync monitor, to let it receive all that horsepower...although I would wait for the inevitable 780 Ti 6gb versions.


----------



## Valgaur

Yeah i would love to do a dual gpu water cooled loop and i really enjoy my current monitor no need for higher res in my current opinion but would love 2 more monitors.... not sure with my choices here gonna be a little while to decide...


----------



## NeoReaper

*Depressed mode reactivated*
Ima gonna go and cry in a corner *Bangs head on a wall*
Anyways, Gratz to all the winners over 2013...


----------



## iandroo888

jealous of winners ! grats :] hope this continue to 2014 >_>







hehe


----------



## BWAS1000

DAMMIT.

Ah hell, congrats winners.


----------



## Sugi

Congratulations winners! You took my prize away from me. We better get build logs.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Congratulations winners! You took my prize away from me. We better get build logs.


I'm planning an amazing one as I type this just working out a few parts.


----------



## Astonished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm planning an amazing one as I type this just working out a few parts.


Same here









First water loop for me.

Will take lots of pictures and log.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm planning an amazing one as I type this just working out a few parts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First water loop for me.
> 
> Will take lots of pictures and log.


Congrats guys, looking forward to see what you dream up


----------



## dr.evil

congratulation to the winners







, now get start the 2014 contest just joking


----------



## Kokin

Grats to all the winners! I too want to see more buildlogs


----------



## seraph84

congratulations guys!


----------



## Koniakki

So happy for you guys! Congratulations!


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> So *jealous of* you guys! Congratulations!


Fix'd


----------



## eXecuution

Congrats to the final couple winners!


----------



## PedroC1999

Congratulations to all the winners, and for all who didnt win, im sure OCN will have more competitions in the future!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Congratulations to all the winners, and for all who didnt win, im sure OCN will have more competitions in the future!


You shush.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You shush.










Sorry dMan'


----------



## dman811

It's OK bud, I am just happy for *jealous of* the winners.


----------



## dr.evil

we all are jealous of the winners.
send me your old keyboard or mouse, mouse pad









make a contest where the winners give away the left out parts of their previous machine


----------



## Valgaur

Okay guys....

So I have made a few (pfft thats a lie) changes to the build... and I plan on dual 780's but not just any 780's no no. the baller 780's the uber ones the MSI lightnings. and as a extra bonus! I found a very wicked deal on a certain mobo cpu(s) combo. That being a SR-2, 2x xeon L5640 cpus and 12gb ram and I will eb watercooling the entire thing. and it still all fights in the budget perfectly









Yes there will be a build log

teaser pics soon!

Truly,
Val


----------



## Angrychair

Corsair 750D case
Asus Maximus VI Formula
4770k
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3
EVGA or ASUS 780 ti sli
ax1200i

EK cpu and Gpu blocks, d5 pump, and res, acrylic tubing etc... XSPC AX radiators front and top.

Ducky Shine 3 with mx blues and blue led lights or tenkeyless
Logitech G700 mouse
Senheisser PC360 headset


----------



## Paradigm84

The contest is over.


----------



## WarpPrism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The contest is over.


We can always hope for a 2014 continuation...


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay guys....
> 
> So I have made a few (pfft thats a lie) changes to the build... and I plan on dual 780's but not just any 780's no no. the baller 780's the uber ones the MSI lightnings. and as a extra bonus! I found a very wicked deal on a certain mobo cpu(s) combo. That being a SR-2, 2x xeon L5640 cpus and 12gb ram and I will eb watercooling the entire thing. and it still all fights in the budget perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there will be a build log
> 
> teaser pics soon!
> 
> Truly,
> Val


Holy crap that sounds awesome. Puts my build with my prize to shame haha
Can't wait to see it!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

2 xeons is bad for gaming no?


----------



## Outlawed

Woah! I was just PM'd by somebody asking about me winning in September. I never knew.....

That is freaking awesome!!!!!

I'm sorry for not watching the thread as closely as I should but shouldn't I have been PM'd about it?


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Woah! I was just PM'd by somebody asking about me winning in September. I never knew.....
> 
> That is freaking awesome!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry for not watching the thread as closely as I should but shouldn't I have been PM'd about it?


Talk about a blast from the past!!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay guys....
> 
> So I have made a few (pfft thats a lie) changes to the build... and I plan on dual 780's but not just any 780's no no. the baller 780's the uber ones the MSI lightnings. and as a extra bonus! I found a very wicked deal on a certain mobo cpu(s) combo. That being a SR-2, 2x xeon L5640 cpus and 12gb ram and I will eb watercooling the entire thing. and it still all fights in the budget perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there will be a build log
> 
> teaser pics soon!
> 
> Truly,
> Val


Show me teh pr0nz.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Show me teh pr0nz.


Log will not start until the SR-2 has landed (and cleaned a little bit)


----------



## dman811

OK fine, but are you delidding the L5640s? I think it would be quite funny to see delidded Xeons.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> OK fine, but are you delidding the L5640s? I think it would be quite funny to see delidded Xeons.


I'll have to check and see if they can even be delidded. Not sure if they are soldered or not.


----------



## JambonJovi

Congrats to all the wieners









Valgaur, looking forward to that build.
Outlawed, LOL don't even know what to say to ya man








Happy rigbuilding nonetheless...


----------



## rabidz7

Will there be a 2014 competition?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Outlawed, LOL don't even know what to say to ya man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy rigbuilding nonetheless...


Haha, thanks. Crossing my fingers that I can still claim it. It's weird that I didn't get a PM about it or anything. I would have seen that since I get on OCN pretty much every day.

I guess that's what I get for not being a active member of this thread.









Edit: YUP!!! I'm officially building a new PC!!!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Edit: YUP!!! I'm officially building a new PC!!!


Good stuff... Will there be a build log ?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Good stuff... Will there be a build log ?


There will. It's not gonna be anything crazy fancy though, since school is taking up pretty much all my free time currently.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> There will. It's not gonna be anything crazy fancy though, since school is taking up pretty much all my free time currently.


Bah!

Lets show what we can do!!!


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Bah!
> 
> Lets show what we can do!!!


Lol...

My favorite winner so far


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Lol...
> 
> My favorite winner so far


SR-2 is officially on the way as well, color plans have been made and pretty sure on them everything is looking good plan for a nice log guys!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

You guys are lucky probably not having to wait so long for your prize - I'm still awaiting mine from winning October!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> You guys are lucky probably not having to wait so long for your prize - I'm still awaiting mine from winning October!


I have not recieved anything yet but that sr-2 deal I found I can't pass up dual xeons with ram for 560 shipped. now begins the waiting game


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I have not recieved anything yet but that sr-2 deal I found I can't pass up dual xeons with ram for 560 shipped. now begins the waiting game


@Chipp did message me the other day and said it should be this week







Hopefully no more setbacks!


----------



## wanna_buy

Congrats to all winners!

Though I found something suspicious: the winner of December has the entry post dated by November. Wasn't it supposed to be dated by December? How are winners selected? Admin reads all entries and selects the builds that he/she liked or is it a random draw ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> @Chipp did message me the other day and said it should be this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully no more setbacks!


Nice!!! let us know!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanna_buy*
> 
> Congrats to all winners!
> 
> Though I found something suspicious: the winner of December has the entry post dated by November. Wasn't it supposed to be dated by December? How are winners selected? Admin reads all entries and selects the builds that he/she liked or is it a random draw ?


Random draw


----------



## ArbyWan

Congrats to the winners! So hoped to win, but then again who didn't!







Look forward to some great Build Logs


----------



## salamachaa

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanna_buy*
> 
> Congrats to all winners!
> 
> Though I found something suspicious: the winner of December has the entry post dated by November. Wasn't it supposed to be dated by December? How are winners selected? Admin reads all entries and selects the builds that he/she liked or is it a random draw ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 
> You only have to post your rig once in this thread to be eligible for each month you qualify for.


all you need to do is post *once* in this thread to be entered for the whole year. The mods let you post once per month for build updates, but since it's chosen by random from all the posts, and most people posted once per month to max their chances something like the december winner isn't that common. though i'm sure if you go back through the thread you'll find other monthly winners who didn't post in the month they won.


----------



## dman811

Partially correct azanimefan, you could post as many times as you wanted, but you would only be entered once, meaning I posted a total of 30 times in this thread (most out of anybody) mostly trying to get people to use the discussion thread when they were having a conversation or all out flame war or the like in here, which by your logic should give me the best chance of winning right? Wrong, Admin and the rest of the staff took that into account that many people would make it their mission to post as many times as possible to make it so they would win. Instead of it being chosen from all of the posts, it is chosen by all the people who have posted, which the Huddler team and the upper OCN staff are capable of seeing, and then all the names are copied into a spreadsheet, and then random.org or something similar, and a winner is chosen randomly. If the person whose name is drawn is not eligible, they draw again until someone who is eligible is chosen. The way they went about deciding eligibility was to take into account the amount of REP+ they had received and if that wasn't enough to see if they were eligible, they went ahead and looked for 25 or more helpful posts. Also, to be eligible you had to have been signed up on the forum in the previous month to which you entered.


----------



## Deathclaw

congrats all


----------



## barkinos98

Congrats to all but gotta admit,









^ those guys are less jelly than i am


----------



## Ramzinho

Congrats to the winners.. Although u are being envied to your death







.. wish you good luck guys. please post some work logs


----------



## stevebd62

Congratulations winners! So... is the contest going to extend into 2014?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> Congratulations winners! So... is the contest going to extend into 2014?


As said many many times, there's no indication that there will be a 2014 competition


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> Congratulations winners! So... is the contest going to extend into 2014?


Bear in mind another year of the competition means another $30,000, I think admin was incredibly generous to do an entire year of the giveaways.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Bear in mind another year of the competition means another $30,000, I think admin was incredibly generous to do an entire year of the giveaways.


I completely agree, thats why my build is in honor of this giveaway. Gonna be a long build log







hope admin likes it


----------



## blooder11181

small prizes like 300~500usd thread?


----------



## GuilT1

Maybe an Ultimate Budget Rig giveaway?


----------



## barkinos98

You guys...


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Bear in mind another year of the competition means another $30,000, I think admin was incredibly generous to do an entire year of the giveaways.


I agree, that is a tremendous amount of dough. So did all the $ come directly from admin as the sole source? That freaking nuts if that's the case.

It's not in the terms that we have to be on booty call whenever admin is in town is it?


----------



## cptnighthawk666

30.000 is pocket change....if your oprah lol


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> small prizes like 300~500usd thread?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> Maybe an Ultimate Budget Rig giveaway?


Haha, chancers









I wouldn't mind that either.


----------



## barkinos98

I wouldnt mind a lower end rig update contest, looking forward to see what 2014 will bring to us!


----------



## Astonished

Thanks for the congrats everyone!

Just pulled the plug on half of the rig, doing research on my loop tomorrow.

http://puu.sh/6B0YP/a58ab77b23.png


----------



## dman811

Me is Jell-O.

EDIT: But I do approve of your choices.


----------



## Outlawed

*Here* is my log, although I'm going in a little bit of a different direction.

I have to say, I'm getting shown up already by the last few build logs posted up.


----------



## Valgaur

Parts are on the way! Will post log and start it once stuff gets here







(changes a few things) as i will be folding hardcore again to give back to the community for Team 13 once again!

Thanks again Admin and OCN, truly love it here!


----------



## XEONIC

You winners are so lucky.
Congrats


----------



## Blueduck3285

Congrats 2013 winners!


----------



## Valgaur

Small teaser as I work on the build Log













Thanks again Admin can't wait to be folding again!


----------



## dman811

That looks beautiful...


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Fix'd


I'm actually not a jealous person(if sometimes I say I'm jealous/jelly etc I mean it as a complimentary expression)..









Jealousy is not in my personality(except on rare gf moments and even then is just a little bit).









I'm more of a laid back, going with the flow, who cares/carefree person.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Small teaser as I work on the build Log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Admin can't wait to be folding again!


That..... is.......


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464058/build-log-sr-2-folding-ultimate-rig-2013


----------



## KnownDragon

Congrats to all and hate I couldn't win but surprised not to see more build logs.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Congrats to all and hate I couldn't win but surprised not to see more build logs.


11 of the 12 have started build logs. When @admin has a spare moment, I'm sure he'll update the OP to reflect this









January - Angrybutcher - http://www.overclock.net/t/1378845/build-log-january-2013-ultimate-rig-3930k-2x7970-matx-hk
February - ShadowEW - http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-february-2013-ultimate-rig-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white
March - Worldshaker - http://www.overclock.net/t/1379854/build-log-march-2013-ultimate-rig
April - PedroC1999 - http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-r4f-7950-cfx-heavily-modded-switch-810
May - Oscuro - http://www.overclock.net/t/1402135/build-log-ultimate-rig-may
June - ChaoticKinesis - http://www.overclock.net/t/1423482/build-log-chaotickinesis-june-2013-ultimate-rig
July - Marafice Eye - http://www.overclock.net/t/1429050/build-log-white-vengeance-july-urc-win
August - eXecuution - http://www.overclock.net/t/1446808/build-log-ultimate-rig-august-2013-4930k-x79-dark-780dcuii-red-black-themed-nothing-special
September - Outlawed - http://www.overclock.net/t/1462657/ultimate-rig-s-build-winner
October - Magical Eskimo - http://www.overclock.net/t/1429332/build-log-stormtide-watercooled-storm-trooper-october-ultimate-rig-winner
November - Valgaur - http://www.overclock.net/t/1464058/build-log-sr-2-folding-ultimate-rig-2013
December - Astonished -


----------



## azanimefan

awesome news... the part of this contest i look forward to the most (apart from wanting to win it) has been the build logs.

=D


----------



## Valgaur

There will be a bonus to my Build Log as well. I will be doing a freebie of 3 copies of Assasins Creed Black Flag









Let me know if people are interested because I will put a rep limiter on it


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> There will be a bonus to my Build Log as well. I will be doing a freebie of 3 copies of Assasins Creed Black Flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if people are interested because I will put a rep limiter on it


sure. i'll take a stab at one. i had fun with the first AC game... never bothered to play the rest. this would give me a reason to get the others and catch up.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> There will be a bonus to my Build Log as well. I will be doing a freebie of 3 copies of Assasins Creed Black Flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if people are interested because I will put a rep limiter on it


I would definitely be interested as well


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> There will be a bonus to my Build Log as well. I will be doing a freebie of 3 copies of Assasins Creed Black Flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if people are interested because I will put a rep limiter on it


Ohhh.. Hook an original razor blade delidder up


----------



## Valgaur

I will be making a freebie thread


----------



## NeoReaper

Freebies?! I call one of the Graphics cards! (AKA Can I PLEASE have just one of your Graphics cards?







)


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Congrats to all and hate I couldn't win but surprised not to see more build logs.
> 
> 
> 
> 11 of the 12 have started build logs. When @admin has a spare moment, I'm sure he'll update the OP to reflect this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January - Angrybutcher - http://www.overclock.net/t/1378845/build-log-january-2013-ultimate-rig-3930k-2x7970-matx-hk
> February - ShadowEW - http://www.overclock.net/t/1378042/build-log-february-2013-ultimate-rig-therax-3930k-7970-oc-x2-phantom-630-white
> March - Worldshaker - http://www.overclock.net/t/1379854/build-log-march-2013-ultimate-rig
> April - PedroC1999 - http://www.overclock.net/t/1388999/build-log-april-2013-ultimate-rig-i7-3820-r4f-7950-cfx-heavily-modded-switch-810
> May - Oscuro - http://www.overclock.net/t/1402135/build-log-ultimate-rig-may
> June - ChaoticKinesis - http://www.overclock.net/t/1423482/build-log-chaotickinesis-june-2013-ultimate-rig
> July - Marafice Eye - http://www.overclock.net/t/1429050/build-log-white-vengeance-july-urc-win
> August - eXecuution - http://www.overclock.net/t/1446808/build-log-ultimate-rig-august-2013-4930k-x79-dark-780dcuii-red-black-themed-nothing-special
> September - Outlawed - http://www.overclock.net/t/1462657/ultimate-rig-s-build-winner
> October - Magical Eskimo - http://www.overclock.net/t/1429332/build-log-stormtide-watercooled-storm-trooper-october-ultimate-rig-winner
> November - Valgaur - http://www.overclock.net/t/1464058/build-log-sr-2-folding-ultimate-rig-2013
> December - Astonished -
Click to expand...

I have added all the logs to the OP







.


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.overclock.net/t/1465613/ac-bf-freebie

there is the AC BF freebie thread for everyone. Enjoy and Good luck!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I have added all the logs to the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good stuff


----------



## Astonished

I've been slacking... My rig is almost completed, will post worklog when it's done!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished*
> 
> I've been slacking... My rig is almost completed, will post worklog when it's done!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I think the cpu 4970x would be enough for me if it can oc like there's no tomorrow, then maybe a better SSD, perhaps try a pcie SSD.

FF









Good luck everyone!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I think the cpu 4970x would be enough for me if it can oc like there's no tomorrow, then maybe a better SSD, perhaps try a pcie SSD.
> 
> FF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone!


You are a bit late there bud.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah I know, I figured why not say what I'd like anyway.

FF









Thanks though!


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Yeah, this was *'G O O D !'*







Thank you, OCN and all involved, for this!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CounterfeitTaco*
> 
> I just recently purchased a Rosewill HIVE Series HIVE-750 750W Continuous @40°C,80 PLUS BRONZE Certified, Modular Design, and now I'm broke :'( I saw that you guys are doing raffle for helping some build there dream machine, and I hope you guys will pick me. My parts that I want is:
> 
> ADATA XPG V1.0 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model.. I need two of these.
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-3778-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Dual Classified with EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card
> 
> ASUS SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK1 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced - High Air Flow Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and All-Black Interior
> 
> StarTech DP2VGA2 DisplayPort to VGA Video Adapter Converter
> 
> Acer G6 Series G246HLAbd Black 24" 5ms Widescreen LED Monitor. I would like to have three monitors
> 
> A good keyboard
> 
> And a good mouse
> 
> Total: $1,862.19
> 
> I hope I win I'm a broke college student, buying these parts will take me years.


this contest is already over


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CounterfeitTaco*
> 
> I just recently purchased a Rosewill HIVE Series HIVE-750 750W Continuous @40°C,80 PLUS BRONZE Certified, Modular Design, and now I'm broke :'( I saw that you guys are doing raffle for helping some build there dream machine, and I hope you guys will pick me. My parts that I want is:
> 
> ADATA XPG V1.0 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model.. I need two of these.
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-3778-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Dual Classified with EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card
> 
> ASUS SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK1 LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced - High Air Flow Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and All-Black Interior
> 
> StarTech DP2VGA2 DisplayPort to VGA Video Adapter Converter
> 
> Acer G6 Series G246HLAbd Black 24" 5ms Widescreen LED Monitor. I would like to have three monitors
> 
> A good keyboard
> 
> And a good mouse
> 
> Total: $1,862.19
> 
> I hope I win I'm a broke college student, buying these parts will take me years.


Hate to break it to ya dude, but the competition's been over for 11 months.

Impressive necromancy skills tho.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Hate to break it to ya dude, but the competition's been over for 11 months.
> 
> Impressive necromancy skills tho.


Well he can go and look at all the build logs now







.


----------



## RocketAbyss

I think mods should lock this thread to prevent future necros lol


----------



## AlDyer

This contest was the poop, though. Good times!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I think mods should lock this thread to prevent people commenting on necros lol


FTFY


----------

